# GOOD GAWD ALMIGHTY IT'S A REMATCH (Spurs vs Heat)



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HI JIM


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

YOU DON'T WATCH BASKETBALL


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Welp, Farmar out for another month. Farmar, Nash, Kobe, Henry, Blake. Poor lakers.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

not cool. that thread had meaningful history.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

i wanted to make the thread so i could edit titles. FUCK THESE TITLES.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Change the name of this thread plz...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Sean doesn't like the truth imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So the Lakers PG is Kendell Marshall for 40 minutes? :mcgee


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> Sean doesn't like the truth imo


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> YOU DON'T WATCH BASKETBALL


SHOTS FIRED


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WOAT thread.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So Kyrie's hurt. 

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10227642/kyrie-irving-cleveland-cavaliers-left-knee-contusion

Been a bad year for the Cavs.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

this team is really fun to watch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Farmar is hurt too. TANK FOREVER. PLS PLS PLS PLS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Chrome said:


> So Kyrie's hurt.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10227642/kyrie-irving-cleveland-cavaliers-left-knee-contusion
> 
> Been a bad year for the Cavs.


You realize that a contusion is just the medical term for a BRUISE, right? That's probably the best case scenario for them seeing as some thought it was a major injury.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

another w for the kings of the atlantic. there's no stopping the snowbirds.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I don't think being Kings of the Atlantic is anything to be proud of.

But nonetheless, quite amazing what a Rudy Gay trade can do for a team. The Grizzlies had their greatest season in franchise history after they traded Gay. Raptors are 10-2 since they traded Gay.

:rudy


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kings should trade him ASAP. :mark:


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So are the Raptors the second best in the east now?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers play horribly and lose to an inferior team. Kill me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I still feel pretty safe in saying the Pacers will there with the Heat in the Eastern Conference Final come spring.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

You know people like to play what if with non Jordan 90s NBA teams, but if you put the 95 Magic team in today's eastern confrence and when you consider the weakness at center in the east outside of Hibbert and an now injured Brook Lopez going up against a young Shaq combined with the perimeter abilities of Penny Hardaway and Nick Anderson combined with the versatile prowess of some of those role playrs and that is a very scary proposition. The Heat could contend as could the Pacers but the other teams in that confrence would be demolished.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Heat could not contend with Shaq in any way ever. They would be demolished. If Hibbert can put 22 PPG on them then Shaq would get 40+ every game with ease. No joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah Shaq would destroy the Heat single-handedly. The Heat have trouble stopping Roy Hibbert who is nowhere near the dominant offensive player that Shaq was. Nowhere near. Then you add in a prime Penny Hardaway and great role players like Nick Anderson, Dennis Scott, Horace Grant, etc. and I'd easily have the 95 Magic as the best team in the East and in the league.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

but they wouldn't be able to stop lebron and they'd have no answer for bosh's ability to stretch the floor either. not to mention a healthy wade could easily contain penny and out duel him offensively. i don't think a series between the two would be a landslide if we're considering both teams are healthy and in their prime.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

No answer for Bosh? :kobe

HORACE


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

correct me if wrong wwf but bosh is better than horace on both ends

ps i don't even like bosh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

i still want to know how they would stop shaq on any possession without fouling. who is going to guard him? Bosh? Anderson? lelebron? The best chance they would is if the refs never called any reach ins(which is fair to assume with the Heat) and could strip him every time, but aside from that they could literally just feed him the ball over and over.


If we really want to know a team that would sweep the Heat it would dem HOLLYWOOD Lakers. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Champ said:


> correct me if wrong wwf but bosh is better than horace on both ends
> 
> ps i don't even like bosh


YOU DONT LIKE BOSH!?!?!?!

Say it aint so...SAY IT!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Bosh has averaged 14.9 points and 6.1 rebounds per game during the playoffs in his Heat tenure. Grant could _easily_ match or surpass that...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was at the Indiana/Toronto game cause my friend works at the ACC so all of us got 50% off tickets, had great seats too. Good game, glad Toronto won even though I wanted them to tank.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Bosh has averaged 14.9 points and 6.1 rebounds per game during the playoffs in his Heat tenure. Grant could _easily_ match or surpass that...


:ti, yeah Bosh>Grant with ease. Let's not get carried away.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I know Bosh is better than Horace, I never said otberwise, but Bosh isn't anything more than a role player with the Heat.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I know Bosh is better than Horace, I never said otberwise, but Bosh isn't anything more than a role player with the Heat.


Does he have to be more? I'm sure if they needed something other out of him, they'd get it


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



InTheAirTonight said:


> So are the Raptors the second best in the east now?


YES


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Are raptors fans happy about the wins, I was under impression like you guys wanted a top lottery pick this year, now playoffs look like a possibility.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Depends who you ask really. 

For those that think tanking is a sure fire way to rebuild in the NBA then sure. I, as a bunch of people will know, do not. I more or less think it's completely ineffective actually with only a couple times working in history. 

Toronto has nothing to play for really. They aren't going to win an NBA Championship. Best they can do is put on the best performance they can and attempt to prove they aren't just another NBA punching bag or the "Washington Generals" to the NBA Powerhouses. 

The Raptors traded away their 2 "best" players and got better. One they even got assets for shockingly enough and the other they got guys that are now anchoring their bench which have actually helped a lot. I said when they traded Gay that the team was going to get better and if they were serious about getting a top draft pick then they probably shouldn't have done that. The Raptors are showing right now what a young inspired team can do. The Raptors for the first time in a while may actually be giving free agents a reason to want to play there. They still may not come, as it still is Toronto where it's cold and you have to pay taxes twice but they may think about it a bit more.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

aldridge and love are ufa's in 2015. we should throw the max at one of them to secure the championship


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

On the other hand, hard times in Chicago have fans trying to take anything they can get this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

^:lmao :melo


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Warriors/Miami tonight :mark:


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Klay Thompson is more whiter than most white people I swear.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


>


:ti :ti :melo

Gotta love athlete/fan interactions on twitter


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Warriors Heat tonight :mark:

Knicks/Nets both massacred :mark:

SPURS :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

nbatv decides to show thunder/nets over warriors/heat fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



JM said:


> Depends who you ask really.
> 
> For those that think tanking is a sure fire way to rebuild in the NBA then sure. I, as a bunch of people will know, do not. I more or less think it's completely ineffective actually with only a couple times working in history.
> 
> ...




i didn't read this post and i'm just going to respond to the "best" comment you made because no one in the fucking world acted like Rudy Gay or Bargs were positives and every single fucking person mentioned they were both addition by subtraction moves. you were the one pissed about the Rudy trade because you thought they should get something back for a terrible team player when everyone else was talking about how it was an addition move by subtraction. Yes I know you mentioned they would get better, but so did most people. Same with the Bargs trade.


edit: and i'm aware you put it in quotes to show that you never thought they were the best either, but no one else thought they were as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

SVG says the Nets are in the worst position of any team in the NBA. Can anyone really disagree? They're old, they have the worst coach in the league, they have the highest payroll and no salary cap flexibility, they have little to no young players and they have no picks, they're just quite simply fucked.

Can you really argue for anyone else? I don't think even the Knicks are in this bad of a position.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

STAN could win w/ that team. :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

nah nets are fucked up half a decade. they should be a playoff team come next year with a new coach as Deron/Lopez aren't bad if healthy and they do have some young good players(tekovic and plumlee), but they weren't do anything special for a long time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

But Deron can't stay healthy and I worry about Lopez considering he's suffered a significant foot injury four times in the last 3 years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

LOL, you still call him Tekovic. DAT NBA KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

yeah Deron/Lopez staying healthy is a problem, for both of them, but if they are they can at the least get to the playoffs.


i'm actually just too lazy to google his name and learn it. i dont see how that has any impact on my nba knowledge, but rather my inability to spell some foreigner's name as I've never seen it before. :kobe


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*










:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

> Claims he's "never seen it before."
> Has had him on his fantasy team for over 2 weeks.

:ti


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

where did I claim I've never seen his name before? brandon this is why you received zero votes for american sports poster of the year. you do shit all in these threads. :kobe


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

*Are the Lakers seriously considering trading Gasol for that bum Bynum?*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

He would just be waived.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> I've never seen it before. :kobe





Magic said:


> where did I claim I've never seen his name before? brandon this is why you received zero votes for american sports poster of the year. you do shit all in these threads. :kobe




You're legitimately mentally challenged.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Contradicting oneself so blatantly in such a small period of time is something that UDFK has clearly mastered. Trying to insult me in the process for no reason, too. :floyd2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> :lmao


Vince would have crammed the absolute shit out the ball when he was Wall's age. Ball would have left a dent in the floor.

Pretty pathetic lulz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> i didn't read this post and i'm just going to respond to the "best" comment you made because no one in the fucking world acted like Rudy Gay or Bargs were positives and every single fucking person mentioned they were both addition by subtraction moves. you were the one pissed about the Rudy trade because you thought they should get something back for a terrible team player when everyone else was talking about how it was an addition move by subtraction. Yes I know you mentioned they would get better, but so did most people. Same with the Bargs trade.
> 
> 
> edit: and i'm aware you put it in quotes to show that you never thought they were the best either, but no one else thought they were as well.


You really need to control the use of "everyone" and "no one". Your opinion or the opinion of the few you read/hear are not everyone. You do not know what everyone thinks. Sorry not sorry.

Anyway, several people on this site talked about how operation tank was underway when the Raptors traded Gay. They can chose to identify themslves if they wish, I don't care enough to look back but certainly not most people and definitely not everyone was saying the Raptors were better now that they traded Gay. 

As for Bargnani. If you took a pool throughout Toronto at the start of last season for who Toronto's best player was, Bargnani would have won the poll. He was regarded as their best player. Those that know enough to know better know's he's garbage and that their best interest was him not being on the team. Same with Gay at the start of this season.

I said they had no need to trade him and should only do so if they were getting something useful for him. I don't see how any of that can be disputed now. They are going to get a worse pick now because they traded Gay. They should still be building towards 2015 when they have like only 12 million locked up in contracts and whether Gay opts in or out next year, that has no baring on 2015. They have stalled their "rebuild" by trading Gay.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

#LetsGoWarriors

Amazing start.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Well I did say that them trading Rudy Gay was addition by subtraction, however I will admit I did think it was a tanking move because I thought Masai was going to trade Lowry next (Which it looked like he was) and possibly Amir. Obviously he hasn't and obviously the Raptors aren't tanking.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Warriors 79% shooting with 38 pts in the 1st quarter woo, Curry's heating up too


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

WARRIORS :mark:

Forcing SEVEN turnovers from LeBron James, holy fuck. This game is fucking insane. Warriors are shooting out of their goddamned minds.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

What a game!!!!!!! Warriors!

David Lee and Steph Curry, 56 points, 22/33 from the field, 14 rebounds, 14 assists (not sure if those were the final numbers, because those came in about four minutes before the end, I'm sure they're not the final numbers, whatever)... Such an awesome game against the Heat! Beat the Heat again! Only Western Conference team to do so either last year or this year in Miami! Yeah!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

This is headline-worthy? lulz: http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....n-the-court-after-he-slips-vs-warriors-video/


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

^ it's cause he almost broke his ankle


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

OMG NOT SKID MARKS


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joe Fuckkn Johnson, Another day, Another game winner. He could go ice cold blind in any game and still end up hitting a crazy shot a the end 









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Knicks and Nets with wins against SA and OKC. :duncan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> This is headline-worthy? lulz: http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....n-the-court-after-he-slips-vs-warriors-video/


I WILL CERTAINLY BE WAITING TO SEE WHAT NIKE HAS TO SAY ABOUT THIS.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

JIM when I say everyone I usually mean anyone with a lick of basketball sense. Yes I know how that comes off as that means I'm deciding who has any sense, but anyone that thought bargs was their best player or even a really good player to have on a team doesn't have much basketball sense at all.

I also thought they were going to tank and I'm pretty sure that was the idea. Don't say it wasn't as the rumors for Lowry would never have happened if that wasn't what they were going for. No one expected them to get this much better, including you so don't give me that shit unless you want to prove it somehow. I know you said they would be better w/o him, but this much of a jump was unexpected(and this is a compliment to how well the Raptors have played btw, so yeah).



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You're legitimately mentally challenged.


before him I had never seen the name before. That's what I was trying to say. pls fuck off if you have nothing to add to these threads which you usually don't. I'm about 99% sure that I'm more intelligent than you in basketball and probably general school studies and most likely the majority of things, so if I'm retarded in any way that means you're only worse. :kobe


And btw, you came in insulting me and my basketball knowledge because i couldn't spell a guy's name that i really couldn't care less about. Now once again, pls fuck off if you have nothing to add.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Curry was on fire in the 3rd quarter. He was throwing up shots that had no business going in but because he's him? They did. David Lee destroying the Heat like he usually has in his career. 

This definitely had the feel of a Finals Preview. There's a few teams from the West, and one up in the Midwest in the East that may have something to say about it..but..I would love to see these two go at it in June. If G.S. stays healthy and keeps up their defensive efforts, they have just as good a chance as any to make it. 

C.J. McCollum will make his season debut in the D-League on Friday. 'Blazers decided to let him start his career down there after the injury and I think it's a good move. Let him get off on the scrubs, make sure he's 100% and then make his NBA debut. 

Saw this trivia during the Heat telecast: Curry and Thompson combined for 200+ threes[individually] last season. The last duo to do that? Antoine Walker[210] and Paul Pierce[222] in 2002 for Boston. Good guesses were: Sam Cassel and Ray Allen[Bucks]and Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis[Sonics].


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joel Anthony said:


> Curry was on fire in the 3rd quarter. *He was throwing up shots that had no business going in* but because he's him? They did. David Lee destroying the Heat like he usually has in his career.
> 
> This definitely had the feel of a Finals Preview. There's a few teams from the West, and one up in the Midwest in the East that may have something to say about it..but..I would love to see these two go at it in June. If G.S. stays healthy and keeps up their defensive efforts, they have just as good a chance as any to make it.
> 
> ...


What lmao.. he hit like 2 ridiculous shots, all the other ridiculous shots he threw up didn't go in, as convincing as they were every time he attempted them. All his other *made* shots were shots he normally takes and sinks.

Miami got burned.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> JIM when I say everyone I usually mean anyone with a lick of basketball sense. Yes I know how that comes off as that means I'm deciding who has any sense, but anyone that thought bargs was their best player or even a really good player to have on a team doesn't have much basketball sense at all.
> 
> I also thought they were going to tank and I'm pretty sure that was the idea. Don't say it wasn't as the rumors for Lowry would never have happened if that wasn't what they were going for. No one expected them to get this much better, including you so don't give me that shit unless you want to prove it somehow. I know you said they would be better w/o him, but this much of a jump was unexpected(and this is a compliment to how well the Raptors have played btw, so yeah).


You're still nitpicking over a comment I had in quotations for a reason. I don't believe it but the fact is A LOT of people did believe that, which again, is what I was getting at. So again, watch your "everyone"s. 

How much better doesn't really matter. I said they'd get better and they have. Better is better, better means worse pick and a good pick is what they wanted. 

Rumors for Lowry involved Ujiri wanted to get ASSETS for an expiring contracts. When that wasn't happening the rumors stopped.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Warriors are at best 3rd in the West behind Spurs and OKC. Not gonna make the finals.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Punked Up said:


> Warriors are at best 3rd in the West behind Spurs and OKC. Not gonna make the finals.


And last year they were deemed a first round exit. Not saying they're going to make the finals but I'm pretty sure they're more than capable of being in the Western Conf. Finals this year, that is if they stay healthy.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

yea that looked scary.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> What lmao.. he hit like 2 ridiculous shots, all the other ridiculous shots he threw up didn't go in, as convincing as they were every time he attempted them. All his other *made* shots were shots he normally takes and sinks.
> 
> Miami got burned.


Yeah, the fall away shot over LeBron in the 3rd was crazy. The 3's he made with Wade all over him were crazy. Curry is the best shooter in the game today and EVERYTIME he puts the ball up you feel like it can go in. That doesn't mean the guy doesn't take a few shots that typically a coach or fan will groan at. He took a few of them tonight, and it seemed most went in. Kudos to the youngster. 

I don't think Miami got burned, I think LeBron choked with those missed Free Throws late. D-Wade missed a bunny at the rim after a big steal. We were in that game late but fucked it up. I was pleased with the effort. Like I said, this would be a really good Finals matchup. G.S.'s health has to stay up of course, and they need to continue buying in to Mark Jackson's defensive philosophies though.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I'd say there's 4, possibly 5 teams that could get to the WCF this year.

I don't think Portland is there yet.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



JM said:


> On the other hand, hard times in Chicago have fans trying to take anything they can get this season.


Hm. Didn't find it particularly funny, just came away with a renewed respect for Kyle Lowry. (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I still think if the Spurs & Thunder are the 1 & 2 seeds, that barring major injury they will be in the WCF.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Clippers and Houston have a shot I think, and possibly GS but I'd say that's an outside shot. I think Portland will learn a lot, gain experience but will lose in the first or second round.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I don't think Houston will do anything of note. They're not well coached, they live & die by the three and they play mediocre defense.

With the Clippers it all depends on if Blake & DeAndre will finally show up in the playoffs.

I agree with you on Portland. I just think they're too inexperienced to make any real noise in the playoffs. Their coach has never won a playoff series as a HC and four of their five starters have never won a playoff series. They're also a bad defensive team that relies a lot on the 3's.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

If I had to rank the West in terms of making it to the WCF.

- Spurs: I think OKC is the better team but I'm not gambling on Westbrook's health.
- OKC: See above.
- GSW: Not close to the two teams above, but a hot shooting series for Steph and Klay and they've got a great shot IF Bogut is healthy (and Lee isn't :side: )
- Portland: I could see them getting past the Spurs because they're basically built to take them out, but an elite perimeter defense will slow them down quick. As much as they continue to win I still see them as a supercharged Knicks of last year.
- Clippers: No depth up front, Blake and Jordan haven't grown enough and teams will get into the paint at will.
- Rockets: A good defense will pick them apart in the playoffs. Too much ISO/3 ball/FT.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I think Houston is going to get better as the season goes. They are battling inconsistency but that will improve. They've already beaten the Spurs twice this year. Not that that matters a whole lot but the Spurs don't lose twice to too many teams in a season.

Not saying they'll make the WCF but they have a shot. 

You can talk about how bad Harden is at defence but it's not like they don't have good defenders on the team. Howard, Beverly, Garcia and Brewer are all good defenders.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I just don't see the Rockets style of play translating to success. They have a terrible coach and they live and die by the 3 ball. They've been mediocre defensively to start the season and tbh I don't really see them getting that much better defensively. I know you can point to Dwight's Orlando teams and how they lived and died by the 3 but still had some deep playoff runs but the difference between those teams and Houston is, Orlando had one of the best coaches in the league and the Magic were elite defensively. Even teams like the Warriors & Spurs right now that rely a lot on the 3-ball, they're elite defensively.

Like Punked Up said, I think the Rockets will get picked apart in the playoffs if they run into a good defensive team, which they more than likely will.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah, the fall away shot over LeBron in the 3rd was crazy. The 3's he made with Wade all over him were crazy. Curry is the best shooter in the game today and EVERYTIME he puts the ball up you feel like it can go in. That doesn't mean the guy doesn't take a few shots that typically a coach or fan will groan at. He took a few of them tonight, and it seemed most went in. Kudos to the youngster.
> 
> I don't think Miami got burned, I think LeBron choked with those missed Free Throws late. D-Wade missed a bunny at the rim after a big steal. We were in that game late but fucked it up. I was pleased with the effort. Like I said, this would be a really good Finals matchup. G.S.'s health has to stay up of course, and they need to continue buying in to Mark Jackson's defensive philosophies though.


Yeah mb they didn't get burned I just wanted to use the .gif LOL


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

lol. We'll see what happens on Feb 12th in DUH BAY.

It should also be noted that before last night the Heat's last home loss to a team from the West in the regular season? 12/12/12. Golden State. That's about 385 days. Not too shabby.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I think both of you guys are right. The Heat did get burned, but the Warriors were _also_ "lucky" in the sense that almost everything those guys (Steph, Klay and even David when he didn't blow the layup, heh) threw up went in. It was a great game, and I'd love to see these two teams be in the Finals in June. The game on 12/12/12 and this game are both classics for the Warriors, considering the opponent and location, certainly, and I am looking forward to the February 12th game, the third of the four games I'm going to between January 10th (vs. the Celtics) and February 22nd (vs. the Nets). Forcing those turnovers from LeBron, and the shocking missed free throws were something to see, and he did go into beast mode, too, in the middle of the fourth quarter. Awesome game, all around.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Spo just didn't make adjustments as usual. As long as Miami wins titles he'll get a pass but the dude's never really been a great X's and O's guy. In fact, even a GOOD or DECENT one. I guess he's on that Buddhist "here read this book" Phil Jackson having superstars type of path. 

Mf'er caught a technical to end the second half... because we got called for a foul with 2 seconds left....AND HAD A FOUL TO GIVE.

Sometimes I think the guy is just there to look good.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The raptors,yawn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Spending a few minutes considering the shittiness of the Warriors' drafting in the mid-to-late-'90s for a minute here... 

1995: Joe Smith over Kevin Garnett and Rasheed Wallace

1996: Tod Fuller over Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Peja Stojakovic, and Jermain O’neal

1997: Adonyl Foyle one pick before Tracy McGrady

At the Warriors' 1996 draft party, people booed the Fuller pick and Dave Twardzik told the audience, "You will love him!" 

And in '95, even McDyess and Stackhouse would have been better than Smith. 

Stupid Warriors didn't like high school players, so Kobe Bryant and Kevin Garnett were out. :lol

Just a trip through shitty memory lane. Ah, the present feels better.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Varejao with 25 rebounds.



> Roy Hibbert ✔ @Hoya2aPacer
> 
> Hearing Bynum wants Clippers or Heat. Good for them!
> 2:12 AM - 1 Jan 2014


The Gasol-Bynum deal has apparently cooled-off due to the Lakers wanting an additional piece in the deal, like a first round pick or a young propsect which makes sense since they'd be giving Pau up for basically Luxury tax but the Cavs are only interested in moving Andrew and nothing more.

Pretty sure the young player is Karasev but don't quote me on it and I would definitely not part with a lottery pick this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joel Anthony said:


> lol. We'll see what happens on Feb 12th in DUH BAY.
> 
> It should also be noted that before last night the Heat's last home loss to a team from the West in the regular season? 12/12/12. Golden State. That's about 385 days. Not too shabby.


and Magic told me posting the Draymond Green game winner was random :kobe4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joel Anthony said:


> Spo just didn't make adjustments as usual. As long as Miami wins titles he'll get a pass but the dude's never really been a great X's and O's guy. In fact, even a GOOD or DECENT one. I guess he's on that Buddhist "here read this book" Phil Jackson having superstars type of path.
> 
> Mf'er caught a technical to end the second half... because we got called for a foul with 2 seconds left....AND HAD A FOUL TO GIVE.
> 
> Sometimes I think the guy is just there to look good.



did you just compare Spo to Phil? :ti




DesolationRow said:


> Spending a few minutes considering the shittiness of the Warriors' drafting in the mid-to-late-'90s for a minute here...
> 
> 1995: Joe Smith over Kevin Garnett and Rasheed Wallace
> 
> ...


Not really sure you can fault a team for not picking up steals like that up late in the lottery/first round like in 1996.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*






:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah, I guess '96 gets something of a pass, *Magic*.

LOL *OLADIPA DA GOD*. David Lee is such a wildly inconsistent player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

not really a pass, per say, as there was quite a few guys they could have had instead. :ti



but yeah, it's not really fair to say teams passed up on so and so when they were drafted late in the round and usually for good reason. If no one else thought they were worthy to go super early it's usually for good reason.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lol what a crazy night last night.

Spurs losing to Knicks
OKC losing to Spurs
Blazer hitting 21 3's.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hope Raps & Warriors pick up more W's tonight.

I can't wait to go to my first playoff game this year.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

MAVS vs Clips tonight. :mark::dirk

edit DIRK is questionable from the ankle sprain :sad:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Mavs won three straight, with three straight at home, all winnable games. Knicks come in on Sunday, then the Lakers on Tuesday.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

terrence ross is a blue chipper.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Raptors win! ..don't remember saying that so much times consecutively in a while


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

got another big test against the heat two nights from now. if we beat them I'll agree with the thread title.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

IGGY.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

IGGY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

IGGY. WARRIORS. :mark:

I had this marked down as a loss last night, but holy fuck, to take this in Atlanta one night after defeating the Heat in Miami. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Iggy>curry.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I fucking celly'ed so hard, #WARRIORS


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RAPTORS MAY NEVER LOSE AGAIN.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

PS remember when NOTO said Boston is too good to tank :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

with rondo they are


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was under the impression that Rondo would be back by now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

And JR Smith proves to be a mental midget.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

CP3 out for rest of game with shoulder sprain.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JR Smith, biggest idiot the NBA has seen, don't even like the Knicks but do feel bad their fans have to watch Smith do some bonehead shit 

Feels like there's a nice game winner everyday in the nba 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't really understand how Rondo makes them too good to tank. Are they going to make noise in the playoffs? If the answer is no then they are not too good to tank.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

JM all I ever said was I don't think the Celtics with Rondo are bad enough to miss the playoffs in a historically bad Eastern conference. That is all I ever said, anything else is just you putting words in my mouth.

I have never said that I didn't want the Celtics to tank or that I think they'll make any noise in the playoffs should they make it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was more or less responding to Starz that time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


Fucking awesome. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hope Ryan Anderson is okay. He's a great asset to his team and he's really been through a lot as of late.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

CP3 out 3-5 weeks with a shoulder injury. Fuck man, what's with injuries and elite point guards this season?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> CP3 out 3-5 weeks with a shoulder injury. Fuck man, what's with injuries and elite point guards this season?


Time to call up :cliff1. This is getting pretty bad though. First Rose, then Westbrook and now CP3.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Oj mayo has been such a bust for the bucks this year sigh also I hope knight can get it togather one game he's a beast one game he's a bin factor 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

This guy will be 37 in a few weeks btw


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Still has the hops, just is rather slow.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Melo-for-Griffin proposal mulled

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10233011/carmelo-anthony-blake-griffin-proposal-mulled


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Instead of trading Griffin for Melo isn't possible for them to just sign Melo in the off-season? Is there a way around cap space for that?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Umm... no.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Just a question, I have no idea how cap works lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


>


DeJavu!!!!! Fuck I love watching Iggy and this Warriors team


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers with the win against the jazz and Nash is coming back in February boo ya! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



DashingRKO said:


> Time to call up :cliff1. This is getting pretty bad though. First Rose, then Westbrook and now CP3.


Lets not forget about Tony parker, he's admitted that he's been playing with a strained hamstring for a long time and it can tear at any game


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

And, you know, Kyrie.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



CYC said:


> Lets not forget about Tony parker, he's admitted that he's been playing with a strained hamstring for a long time and it can tear at any game


Dont forget Deron guys, Still a top 5 PG :$( I Wish)

If Nets win and Bobcats lose today, Nets would only be 1 game out of 8th lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So I'm checking the spurs/clippers game... and the clippers are down 30 in the first half....

...oh lord make that 31..

EDIT: Make that 35...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> And, you know, Kyrie.


OMG, HE'S DAY-TO-DAY. SO TRAGIC.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Kevin Love gets fouled shooting a 3 by that piece of crap Kendrick Perkins, has a chance to win the game and misses all three. Yikes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*










I'm mobile at the moment..sue me


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



HeatWave said:


> I'm mobile at the moment..sue me


Larry Sanders has the classic "I got paid" syndrome.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Is a shame that Larry Sanders doesn't seem to want to get any better/content being PAID. 

He's a disgrace to the name.










Anyway, CJ McCollum made his debut in the D-League on Friday. Good showing. 






Not sure if Pierre Jackson was actually the most impressive player in this video though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

All these Bulls wins are starting to annoy me.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

D.J. Augustine has turned things around for the Windy City.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

theres no E in augustin. get it right.



Segageeknavarre said:


> Oj mayo has been such a bust for the bucks this year sigh also I hope knight can get it togather one game he's a beast one game he's a bin factor
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


OJ had 20 tonight! :cheer


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



CYC said:


> Lets not forget about Tony parker, he's admitted that he's been playing with a strained hamstring for a long time and it can tear at any game


That was in the finals, no? Don't think it's still going on. Although with the finals injury, his MRI in the summer, and the shin contusion, I'm worried about his legs. If there's anything going on Pop should rest him. They've honestly hardly missed a beat with Mills, he knows the offense well.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> And, you know, Kyrie.


Kyrie = average player. He doesn't get in the "elite injured players club"

:westbrook2:cliff1


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> theres no E in augustin. get it right.
> 
> 
> 
> OJ had 20 tonight! :cheer


He'll probs go 2-15 in his next game now.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Durant scored 48 tonight in Minnesota


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Raptors are 9-2 since the Gay trade.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Blockbuster Four-Team Trade



> *Chicago Bulls Get:*
> 
> Amar'e Stoudemire, PF, New York Knicks (expiring contract)
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Is this a rumor? Did you make it up on trade builder? 

plz respawn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

That trade is awful for everyone except the Knicks.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



JM said:


> Is this a rumor? Did you make it up on trade builder?
> 
> plz respawn.


Yahoo Sports http://sports.yahoo.com/news/chicag...am-trade-solve-everything-195100654--nba.html


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



> Rivers called out another thing ESPN does — create news so that they can discuss it on their network.
> 
> “My whole issue with any of that CRAP is that that network (ESPN) to me reports a story that they created,” Rivers said, via LA Times Clippers reporter Brad Turner. “Then they do reports on it for the next two days, on a story that they created. But it’s stupid.”


It's crazy because Deadspin just posted up an article a few days back on ESPN making up a story, then doing reports and whanot on the story created. Except, Deadspin showed them doing it with the NFL..This time, the Blake Griffin trade


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> That trade is awful for everyone except the Knicks.


Ya BUT

Rondo has all but worn out his welcome in Beantown. After rubbing teammates and coaches the wrong way during his seven seasons in Boston, it may just be time for a change. The Celtics have been rumored to have their eye on acquiring Omer Asik from Houston, and this deal would also give them Jeremy Lin, who is proving to be as dynamic a scorer as Rondo but without the string of injuries.

This trade would also allow Jeff Green to be left alone as a building block for the future. Green has been regularly mentioned as a possible player involved in trade scenarios with the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Rondo has worn out his welcome in Boston? Based on what? I didn't know Ray Allen represented every player he's played with in Boston. Yeah Rondo had arguments with Doc, KG & Pierce but at the end of the day they were still good friends and there was no bad blood between them. Doc Rivers didn't leave Boston because of Rondo, he left because the Celtics were no longer going to be contending and he didn't want to coach a rebuilding team.

Jeremy Lin & Omer Asik will be owed a combined $30 mil next year. No thanks to acquiring both of those guys.

Jeff Green is not a building block. He is a 3rd option at best on a playoff team. That is not what I would call a building block.

There's no reason for Boston to make that trade. And I don't really see why the Rockets would trade for Deng & Felton either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

YA BUT

After adding Dwight Howard and James Harden, the Rockets have wedged their championship window open and are looking to win right now. Houston is smack dab in the middle of the playoff picture in the West, but the Oklahoma City Thunder, San Antonio Spurs and Portland Trail Blazers have emerged as the true teams to beat.

Harden may be one of the best young scorers in the game, but he is little more than a conscientious objector on defense. Deng is an All-Star, as much for his defense as his offense. He would create a legitimate "Big Three" in Houston while giving it the type of player that could stick LeBron James or Paul George in a seven-game series.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Did this guy just forget about Chandler Parsons?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

You do realize I'm copying verbatim the analysis in the article that was posted right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was talking about the guy who wrote the article, lel. I guess I should've specified.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

haha ok but ya. Seems like New York would be getting far more than they are giving.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah definitely. I don't really think Amare, Shumpert & Felton would be a good offer for just Rondo, let alone Rondo, Boozer and Dunleavy who's probably better than all of their wings not named Carmelo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Financials are obviously a factor too though. I haven't looked at financials.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Toronto vs Miami today :O :O :O


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hoping for a Knicks win vs. Dallas. They're pretty much on the same level as Houston but I think we match up a little better. I just want us to compete, the last two games have been really refreshing as a fan (JR Smith though fpalm )


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lets chalk up another injury.

Tiago Splitter is out for the month with a right shoulder injury.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 5m
> 
> Boston Celtics, I'm told, are in advanced discussions on a trade to acquire Jerryd Bayless from Memphis in a deal involving Courtney Lee


Sure.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

If Toronto wins, "SECOND" should be dropped and replace "EAST" with NBA.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 25s
> 
> Trade call on Boston's looming acquisition of Jerryd Bayless for Courtney Lee, I'm told, is being scheduled for Monday. Deal is happening


Well, there you go.

Not sure why the Grizzlies are doing it, but...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I like the Bayless for Lee move. Bayless would be a great backup for Rondo when he gets back, no more Crawford at PG and we get out of Lee's contract.

Edit: Disregard my comment about Bayless being a great backup. Those shooting percentages fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

BAYLESS AND CRAWFORD PLAYING TOGETHER! :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Bayless 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Warriors move to the 4th seed in the West with a 9 game winning streak.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


Well, it was surely not gonna happen @ OKC


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

To think if not for one(of thousands) of JR's brain lockdowns, we might've swept this west trip

The team is looking better for the new year, but I won't believe until we put together a nice win streak


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Atlantic division making that new year push 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Knicks are starting to make a little noise....hoping for us to win 2 out of our next 3 (Detroit, Miami at home and then @Philly)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*










:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nuggets scored 137. :faint:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Cavs haven't traded Bynum yet? lololollolololololololol


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

i was so happy when i read that the celtics were getting ryan gomes and then i heard they were gonna waive him. now he'll never get back in the nba!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

What happened to the Chatbox? :kobe2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

idk this is gay though. FUCK RAW. We have basketball and the college national championship on. :kobe2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I just watched Scotty 2 Hotty do The Worm for the first time in like 10 years, so Raw gets a pass for me. :draper2

So, Philly's tank is in full effect after that odd little start they had. They keep losing while THAD is pulling an Afflalo. Not bad. :kobe9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

It wasn't really an odd start. They're a solid team when MCW plays, they're god awful when he doesn't. 11-12 when he plays (Which is a win % good enough for 5th in East) and 1-10 when he doesn't.

So I'm fully expecting them to sit him out a lot after All-Star break.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*










Drake Night Jerseys


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

It's quiet at work now, don't get much Celtic talk :ti my friends talk about the Heat bandwagon yet they hopped off the Celtics when they found out they'd be trash.

Nice sig Noto but you ask me who should you get and i say Edelman and i don't see him :kobe


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Drake Night Jerseys


Nice, always thought black and good were a nice color way 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



SoupBro said:


> It's quiet at work now, don't get much Celtic talk :ti my friends talk about the Heat bandwagon yet they hopped off the Celtics when they found out they'd be trash.
> 
> Nice sig Noto but you ask me who should you get and i say Edelman and i don't see him :kobe


My bad bro, I forgot :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So who had Bynum going to Chicago? He just got traded for Deng.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Bynum could be a fantastic pickup for the Heat, once the Bulls waive him. Wouldn't be surprised to see Booz amnestied eventually, as well.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Btw. Look in the old thread. I called Deng being traded to Cleveland as soon as Rose got hurt.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Bynum could be a fantastic pickup for the Heat, once the Bulls waive him. Wouldn't be surprised to see Booz amnestied eventually, as well.


Nah, I see the Clippers picking him up. They desperately need a backup big man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> Btw. Look in the old thread. I called Deng being traded to Cleveland as soon as Rose got hurt.


I think I remember that. Well done. (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Deng is a significant upgrade at SF over the likes of Earl Clark and Alonzo Gee, so I guess kudos to Cleveland for that. They're obviously desperate to make the playoffs this year, which isn't that hard in a historically awful Eastern conference.

Btw the Bulls will also receive the Kings top 12 protected pick via Cleveland. Which more than likely the Bulls won't get.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

There is a better chance of Crash Holly winning the 2014 Royal Rumble than there is of Chicago ever seeing that Sacramento pick.

That thing is so heavily protected and Sacramento sucks so hard that the pick will likely be extinguished.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thanks for the memories Deng, you will be missed. 

Dunleavy should be next to be shipped out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> Btw. Look in the old thread. I called Deng being traded to Cleveland as soon as Rose got hurt.


Well done! 

Pretty cool trade for everybody considering the circumstances.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The Bulls can make an all injured team now. Rose, Bynum, Henrich (gets injured every other game), Boozer (for having a hurt pussy).


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> *Bynum could be a fantastic pickup for the Heat*, once the Bulls waive him. Wouldn't be surprised to see Booz amnestied eventually, as well.


Could they? Would actually love to see it as they need somebody to neutralize Hibbert. Otherwise, I see Indy winning the East.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

They'd need to trade for the Sun's medical staff if they were to have both Oden and Bynum on their team. I still think he goes to the Clippers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Chrome said:


> Thanks for the memories Deng, you will be missed.
> 
> Dunleavy should be next to be shipped out.


 

Smart move but still stings overall because it feels like and end of an era.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I know we had to get rid of him due to the contract, but I'm fucking sad right now :sad:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thank you Deng for all the hard work in Chicago. Woj is saying he turned down a three year 30 Mil contract, so it seems a trade was inevitable. I don't like what Chicago got for Deng, but at least it was better than just letting him walk and the Bulls being one and done in the playoffs. 

And good for Bynum. Chicago has some awesome bowling alleys he can go to while he continues to not give a fuck about basketball. :side:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Some luxury tax and some picks for an All-Star player? Welcome Luol! Big upgrade at the three, going to be the best Small Forward the team has had post-LeBron and he brings much needed leadership. To think we could've got Richard F'N Jefferson instead.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Finally Bulls make a move, should be an interesting free agent period this summer


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So has Anthony Bennett improved his game? for a 1 pick nobody really talks about him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

it's kinda hard to assess bennett when he's only logging ten minutes a game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm Lowry would look nice with the Nets especially since D Will will be missing more time due to to his glass ankles. Bad time for him to get hurt, Nets have played well.

The playoff race could get intense in the east, Atlanta looks bad without Horford to.

Wonder who misses out, I could see Bobcats and Pistons, Bulls all falling out.

Would expect Nets, Knicks and Cavs to make a push, which these teams are doing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I think the Nets, Knicks & Cavs all make it with Chicago, Charlotte and Detroit falling out. As far as the Celtics go, I really don't know at this point. It all depends on when Rondo comes back.

With the West, I think either Dallas or Phoenix will fall off with Memphis replacing them once Marc gets back. I also think Nawlins would be in the mix if they could stay healthy. I'm pretty sure you can count the amount of games that Jrue/Gordon/Tyreke/Ryno/Davis have all played in on one hand.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Celtics would definitely be in the hunt, forgot to mention them, their currently tied for 9 I think.

First round match ups could be good if it's something like Pacers vs Knicks and Heat vs Nets, obviously Nets and Knicks aren't as good as expected but I'll take those teams over the Pistons and Cats to be first round fodder 

Blazers are legit, I've been surprised when they've missed the playoffs the last few seasons. They finally have their PG and a Bench. They won't beat OKC or Spurs but this is a great step for them





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

It's still very possible that the Nets and/or Knicks could get homecourt in the East. The Nets as it stands are only 4.5 GB from the 3rd seeded Hawks, Knicks are 6 GB from the 3rd seed. Considering we have over 45 games left in the season and considering just how close the seeds in the East after the top 2 are, I wouldn't rule anything out.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Xile44 said:


> Hmm Lowry would look nice with the Nets especially since D Will will be missing more time due to to his glass ankles.


Oh are the Nets ready to give the necessary assets now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah the asking price could be ridiculous so I doubt it, Nets would be dumb to give away any of Teletovic, Plumlee and rights to Bog 

Yea Noto your right , race should get Crazy in march . 

JR Smith untied yet another shoe in the opposing team, idiot .


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Pistons are such an underrated dumpster fire this season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hard to watch. They've had a lot of beatable opponents lately and they've just come and shit the bed.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Jennings and Smith on same team could be hair pull worthy at times 

Jazz Romping OKC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

thunder(outside of durant) show do have a hard time scoring against teams that have anything that resemble a perimeter defense. i wonder why...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

WARRIORS :mark:

10 wins in a row. If they win tomorrow night in Brooklyn, that would be an NBA record--a 7-0 road trip. :mark:

(I think that's true!)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS :mark:
> 
> 10 wins in a row. If they win tomorrow night in Brooklyn, that would be an NBA record--a 7-0 road trip. :mark:
> 
> (I think that's true!)


Wow hard to imagine a team going 7-0 on a road trip, so it'll make me feel better about tomorrow's game, Nets have beaten Hawks and Thunder in their last games, but the Warriors are rolling hard. No Deron or Lopez for the Nets so, Dubs should get the Dub 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Jennings and Smith on same team could be hair pull worthy at times


did people expect different from two players that each have a low basketball iq?

and notorious said jennings was an upgrade over knight :ti


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> did people expect different from two players that each have a low basketball iq?
> 
> and notorious said jennings was an upgrade over knight :ti


Saw that coming, Wonder which big out of Monroe and Smith they would try to trade 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

He is.

Have you watched Brandon Knight in Milwaukee this season?

They're both inefficient shooters, however Knight is not a PG and has no playmaking skills whatsoever. Jennings isn't CP3 or Rondo but he's certainly better than Knight at that aspect. For a starting PG, I take Jennings.

Ideally though, you don't want either one as your starting PG.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Tank or no tank, there is no try. :side:

Come on Bulls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Id rather have Knight as a player over Jennings, but he isn't a PG and he's undersized. He'd make a good sixth option though and Jennings doesn't really make for a good anything tbh. At least I wouldn't want him on my team at any capacity. 


Blazers are also coming back down to earth it seems as their offense has stopped producing at a consistently great rate and their defense was never really that good. Hopefully they can get hot again as they were a nice break out team, but I doubt they'll be a real threat in the playoffs.



btw noto was right. Only Philly and the Magic are really tanking this season. There are no other teams that want to be bad right now and just are out of a bad their team/coaching is or due to injuries. Which is great for the Lakers. Fourth worse record here we come. :kobe3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Tank or no tank, there is no try. :side:
> 
> Come on Bulls


Need to make another trade or 2. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Blazers have been on the decline ever since BOSH broke their hearts.



StarzNBarz said:


> I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


When do ya'll play Miami next? :no:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Suns lost to the tanktastic Bulls, but I'm not worried because Bledsoe's out. I'll continue to use that as an excuse justification until he's back. bama3


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

cj miles (no not the pornstar) had 10 threes tonight! franchise record!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, Blazers scored 46 in the 4th quarter while the Kings scored 43 in the 4th 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lillard with 41 points, what a beast


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

what's 41 Points if you lose.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

76ers and the NJ Devils owner have a big announcement tomorrow. 76ers to move to Jersey?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

@MikeSielski 
Follow
Can confirm the #Sixers-#Devils press conference tomorrow is NOT about any potential relocation of either franchise.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Lance Stephenson flops out of bounds and gets two free throws, crowd cheers.

Kyle Lowry gets fouled from three point line for 3 free throws. Gets 'he's a flopper' chants

:HHH2


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lakers lost to the mavericks last night smh we just can't get a run if wins together this season can we!?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> @MikeSielski
> Follow
> Can confirm the #Sixers-#Devils press conference tomorrow is NOT about any potential relocation of either franchise.


Alright then .

Hoping Warriors streak ends today, if they win they'd be he first team to go 7-0 on a road trip 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Redd Foxx said:


> what's 41 Points if you lose.


Every team loses. He did all he could.



Xile44 said:


> Alright then .
> 
> Hoping Warriors streak ends today, if they win they'd be he first team to go 7-0 on a road trip
> 
> ...


NAH WE GOT DIS. 7-0, #11 #FullSquad #LetsGoWarriors


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> NAH WE GOT DIS. 7-0, #11 #FullSquad #LetsGoWarriors


:mark:

:cheer

Let's Go Warriors!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark:
> 
> :cheer
> 
> Let's Go Warriors!


We're going for 3rd seed!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> We're going for 3rd seed!


That performance by the bench last night was remarkable, especially since the bench was a weak spot for this team early on in the season. Keep it up, guys!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Every team loses. He did all he could.
> 
> 
> 
> NAH WE GOT DIS. 7-0, #11 #FullSquad #LetsGoWarriors


brah, hashtags are fine if they're funny or to troll or whatever, but let's not make this shit twitter pls. :kobe


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

so apparently the Knicks are trying to "scare straight" JR with trade talk, like ANY team would want to deal with him for the rest of this year, let alone 3 more.

more fake hustle from this garbage ass FO


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

*why would he be afraid to leave that horrible team?*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

no more parties. imagine JR in minnesota


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fuck. These. Refs.

What a bullshit foul call on Curry. fpalm


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

That's typical James Dolan.

Story comes out today that HE is making Woodson play that crack addicted lunatic, and now all of a sudden the team wants to move Smith?

Dolan is the gift that keeps on giving if you hate the Knicks. Sadly for me growing up in the NY area I do not hate the Knicks and are stuck being a fan of a team that is always overrated, always under delivers and owned by a spoon in the mouth dickhead.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

7-0 NBA Record Road Trip?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

18 turnovers by the Warriors against the Nets. Lame. Even with the shitty scheduling and suspect refereeing. :no:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

We held Warriors to under 100 points phew, AK and KG big defensive plays 

Curry is so scary to play against.
Brooklyn now the hottest team in the league 

No team has ever gone 7-0 on a road trip, trend continues , Still hell of an effort by the warriors on the road 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> 18 turnovers by the Warriors against the Nets. Lame. Even with the shitty scheduling and suspect refereeing. :no:


Nets last 2 games held opponents to 35 % shooting and shut down Durant in the 4th, not a push over team on defense when they want . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

No doubt, the Nets are formidable on defense when they wish to be. A lot of the Warriors' turnovers, however, remain simply boneheaded and foolish "flashy mistakes" that have a way of seriously irritating. Taking nothing away from the Nets.

Oh, well. I'm going to Friday night's game against the Celtics. Maybe it's better this way. For me, as a paying customer, he said selfishly.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nets had some good defensive plays but it's far from their defence that made the Warriors turn the ball over so much. It's just something we have been doing all season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Fuck to Warriors. Plz go.

RAPTORS.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well Nets are 0-16 when opponent scores 100, they've played well enough, AK has been big for us on D.

Curry looks out of control sometimes, I could of sworn he had the ball the whole 4th. GSW had to be tired for that road trip, that played in BKs favor 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Way to fight, Phoenix. DRAGIC is that dude.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Suns are fun to watch, Dragic is awesome. Green with the game winner


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

You'd think people would have learned to get out of Blake's way when he's coming down the lane for a dunk.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

If only the Wolves knew how to close games. Wolves are now 0-10 in games decided by 4 points or less.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Suns are fun to watch


More fun to play with on 2k. CHRISTMAS. :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I can't think of any realistic trades for JR. Maybe for Carl Landry or Jason Thompson? Both have deals that cost as much and run a little longer (think both of those are 4 years, 3 if a waive for Thompson, while JR is 2-3 years. Player option for third). Sacramento likes to trade for basically everyone now so maybe

JR + Beno Udrih + Jeremy Tyler + SAC 2nd (Knicks own, heavily protected) for Thompson + vet scrub?

JR + assets for Perkins might make sense, but I doubt OKC would get a cancer on board. Perkins sucks but he's won't destroy the locker room, he actually helps it.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> More fun to play with on 2k. CHRISTMAS. :mark:


Lol I was just playing with them, One of the Morris twins can shoot pretty good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Joel Anthony said:


> More fun to play with on 2k. CHRISTMAS. :mark:


The new look Cavs with Deng and Irving are pretty damn good as well


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Lol I was just playing with them, One of the Morris twins can shoot pretty good.


More than likely Marcus, though they both shoot the long ball for big men. Marcus more than Markief. 

I honestly don't think I've used the Cavs online in a hoops game since maybe Live 2005.



Punked Up said:


> I can't think of any realistic trades for JR.


I'm laughing at whoever takes this idiot. He's got skill and God given talent but shit, he loves just fucking up.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


_Not_ Friday night at Roaracle. :side: :curry

/tries reverse reverse jinx


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The officiating in the Clippers/Celtics game was one of the worst I've seen


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Xile44 said:


> Lol I was just playing with them, One of the Morris twins can shoot pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't have the latest 2K, but I'm guessing you're referring to Markieff 

Oh, and GERALD GREEN. He's been much, much, better than I expected as both a starter and off the bench this season. Definitely worth trading Scola for (and they got PLUMLEE in the deal too).


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Gerald Green can only dunk.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



OG Dub said:


>


That's the "just fire me" look. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So Steph Curry has surpassed CP3 in all-star votes...

:curry2 :curry2 :curry2


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*










Celtics being shit on :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I'd neg you if I could.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Thats not very nice. 

They should play Kelly more. That would never happen to Kelly


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah because Kelly's soft ass would've probably ran away from Blake.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Blake Griffin is such a douchebag. 

Tomorrow night, Celtics Warriors in-person with great seats. :mark:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I always admire a guy who's not afraid to challenge a dunk. 

Really want to see VC get a ring badly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Eric Bledsoe's out indefinitely, needs right knee surgery.

Massive blow for the Suns, doubt they'll be able to stay in the playoff race without him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> Eric Bledsoe's out indefinitely, needs right knee surgery.
> 
> Massive blow for the Suns, doubt they'll be able to stay in the playoff race without him.


Huge loss for the Suns, they were rolling. :cuss:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Griffin lead with his knee there. What a douche. :deandre


Thunder with WESTGOD: 20-2(pretty sure they also had the largest margin of victory ever too)
Thunder without him: 5-5


Now I just need Durant to get injured one year so I can forever laugh at Noto/Brandon for not realizing the value of a playmaker to a team is far more than that of a scorer that does little for others on the team. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

You and Skip Bayless are the only people in the world that think Russell Westbrook is more valuable to the Thunder than Kevin Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Good. I was also the one of the few that said he was more valuable than Harden. And said he was important to the team, etc etc. You guys didn't realize it for years(literally years) so why should I care what you think of his importance?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Don't think OKC could go .500 without KD. 

I'd be shocked if it happens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The fact that you're criticizing a guy for going 6-3 with his other starters being Reggie Jackson, Thabo Sefolosha, Kendrick Perkins and Serge Ibaka is laughable. In the other loss to Utah, Ibaka didn't even play, so it was Perry Jones in the starting lineup instead of him.

And I don't see the point of you bringing up their record with Westbrook comparing it to their record without him. Who said the Thunder would be better without Westbrook? All we ever said was that the Thunder would not be better without Durant than they would be without Westbrook.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-triangle/post/_/id/88115/courtvision-the-best-shooters-so-far-2

DIRK's shot chart. :mark::dirk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

6-3? :ti



pulling records out of your ass? It's 5-5 with Westbrook out and sorry for not being sympathetic that they got blown out by the worst team in the West(yes I know they're a different team with Burke, record stands though). Collison also got the majority of those minutes, not Jones.


And never once did I criticize Durant? Not in the slightest. He's amazing and talented beyond words, but my point was and always has been that Westbrook is the playmaker of the team and thus is value is more to the team. Durant doesn't get other people open even with his range and ability, he doesn't get others the ball, and he doesn't help his teammates score. Idc what you think of Westbrook, he is capable of all those things and I've seen him those things for years, he just happens to be a great scorer as well and won't hesitate to score either. He's a dynamic player, both offensively and defensively, and replacing him with Reggie Jackson(who is a good player in his own right) simply isn't even close to enough, which should say a lot.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Oh ok :udfk.

Feel sad about Bledsoe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I'm not pulling records out of my ass. You are.

Games Russell Westbrook missed this season:
10/30/13 at Utah: W, 101-98 (1-0)
11/1/13 at Minnesota: L, 81-100 (1-1)
11/24/13 vs. Utah: W, 95-73 (2-1)
12/27/13 at Charlotte: W, 89-85 (3-1)
12/29/13 vs. Houston: W, 117-86 (4-1)
12/31/13 vs. Portland: L, 94-98 (4-2)
1/2/14 vs. Brooklyn: L, 93-95 (4-3)
1/4/14 at Minnesota: W, 115-111 (5-3)
1/5/14 vs. Boston: W, 119-96 (6-3)
1/7/14 at Utah: L, 101-112 (6-4), Serge Ibaka didn't play in this game

They lost to the Jazz without 2 of their 3 best players. Four of the top 5 players in that game played for the Jazz, the way you act it's as if a full-strength Thunder team went against them.

Westbrook is valuable to the team. But the team isn't better off without Durant than they are without him. And yeah Reggie Jackson while he is a good player can not bring what Westbrook brings to the table. But doesn't that also apply to Durant? Do you think Jeremy Lamb can come even close to bringing what Kevin Durant brings to the table for the Thunder?

You keep using the whole "best playmaker" is not easy as to replace as the "best scorer". It all depends on the makeup of the team. Do you think Raymond Felton has more value to the Knicks than Carmelo? Or Jose Calderon has more value to the Mavs than Dirk? What about Kevin Love & Ricky Rubio? Yeah there are some teams where losing the best playmaker is a lot worse than losing the best scorer. Rondo is a hell of a lot more valuable to the Celtics than Jeff Green, Kyle Lowry is more valuable to the Raptors than DeMar DeRozan, MCW is more valuable to the Sixers than Evan Turner, etc., etc.

But the fact that you keep spouting that like it's some undeniable truth is laughable. Kevin Durant isn't just any scorer. He is the best scorer in the NBA. You cannot just easily replace the best scorer in the league. You talk about Westbrook's playmaking like he is some elite playmaker on the level of a CP3 or Rondo when that is not the case.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

NOTO what is the Raptors record when Austin Daye plays vs. when Austin Daye dresses but doesn't play vs. when Austin Daye is looking fly in a suit. I'm very curious. Plz respawn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Raptors are 0-2 when he plays more than 5 minutes so I think it's best to leave him on the bench


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> I'm not pulling records out of my ass. You are.
> 
> Games Russell Westbrook missed this season:
> 10/30/13 at Utah: W, 101-98 (1-0)
> ...


I accidentally counted one of their preseason games which is how I got to 5. :side:


Jazz have some of the worst players in the league which is why they're the worst team in the conference. Getting blown out by them means something whether or not they were missing Ibaka too, but okay.


Um, my point was that the Thunder have a capable starter in place of Westbrook and still doesn't make up for his lack of presence, not that someone could replace Durant so easily. They don't even really have a backup SF and yet the best backup PG in the league and isn't even coming close to making the team similar(starters too) to what they were with Westbrook.


The teams that can live without their best playmaker usually don't have a top playmaker or have a system in place that can makeup for a lack of playmaker(i've said this before too, but thanks for misconstruing what I meant as a "fact"). Thunder don't. Thunder have no system in place that emphasizes passing because Brooks is a shitty coach and as such they need Westbrook to create plays and space for them with his driving ability and increasing vision.


Playmaking =/= assists, right? They create plays for others. Westbrook does that as well as any point guard not named CP3. Rondo's playmaking is overrated as he forces the pass a lot too and wants to rack up assists. I think Westbrook could average an extra 3 assists too if he just stopped looking to score like Rondo does all the time. It's what he does to create space for his teammates and Durant that helps them. His driving ability keeps teams honest with their shooters, without him they can player a tighter man than they normally could and don't need as much help defense inside. People call Lebron a top playmaker too right? what does he do? He opens up shots and space for others. That's what Westbrook does.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I know that Reggie Jackson while he is one of the better backups in the league (Wouldn't call him the best), still can't fill Westbrook's shoes. And who expects him to? Who expects the Thunder to be as good without Westbrook as they are with him? They've regressed without Westbrook just like they would without Durant.

I didn't say high assists means you're a great playmaker. Brandon Jennings is like top 5 in assists per game right now, that says enough. His playmaking is obviously very valuable to the Thunder, I disagree with the notion that Westbrook's playmaking is more important than the scoring and offense that Durant brings to the table. And this is something we've argued over plenty of times so we'll just have to agree to disagree there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Love called out his teammates again. I dont even think his team considers him their leader even though that should be undisputed at this point.


MITCH for the love of god think of the team for a moment and realize that tanking to get a star out of this draft and pairing that player with Love in 2015 could be HUGE for us. Pairing those two players with another player in 2016 would make it even better. pls pls pls realize this. You wont attract players if it looks we have no future as a player wont want to to be added onto an empty roster and told empty promises.


THUNDER BEING BLOWN OUT BY 23: LOLOLOL. :kobe nine total assists with two people having all those assists after three quarters. But nah, westbrook isn't an elite playmaker, everyone on the team bar Durant/Jackson just cant consistently score without him. loving this, cant wait to hear about how the top players in the game were all from the nuggets because they have obviously have such good players, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I think Woj is right in regards to Smith and the fact that he'll probably go completely broke not long after his career. He's one of those guys you just know won't be able to maintain millions without a regular NBA salary. His contracts also aren't too huge either(for NBA players that is) and the guy acts like an idiot all the time already.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Another PG goes down... Jrue Holiday out indefinitely with a stress fracture in his right tibia.

I guess that's it for the Pelicans for this season.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Smh wonder when the Lakers are gonna get on a roll. Or even get our next win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Damn we could have an all star team with the people who are out for the season :argh:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I don't really have any statistical evidence to support this, but Brian Roberts is a very competent NBA player. Will the Pelicans fall back a bit? Sure. But I don't think this is a death sentence for them. Missing BOTH Anderson and Jrue at once is horrible, though. 

I guess, to word that more clearly, I don't think losing Jrue himself is going to kill the team, but they might be done since they're also wthout Ryno. Gordon is an injury waiting to happen, as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Hornets make point guard starters out of thin air. I'm sure Roberts will be fine but their playoff chances are done.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn we could have an all star team with the people who are out for the season :argh:


That's so true 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn we could have an all star team with the people who are out for the season :argh:


I was just reading the other day some long time retired strength coach said he thinks the increase in injuries is due to weight lifting now. That back in the day NBA players only did cardio or work with resistance bands and now all the work with dumbbells and barbells has lessened their bodyfat and caused more injuries.

True or false I have no idea. All I know is I don't think that explanation would have any bearing on someone fracturing their leg or turning their ankle because they came down on someones foot after a rebound. So who knows why there are so many injuries this year. It is definitely strange.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

All those players wanna looked ripped with dem tattoos and shit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> THUNDER BEING BLOWN OUT BY 23: LOLOLOL. :kobe nine total assists with two people having all those assists after three quarters. But nah, westbrook isn't an elite playmaker, everyone on the team bar Durant/Jackson just cant consistently score without him. loving this, cant wait to hear about how the top players in the game were all from the nuggets because they have obviously have such good players, right?


Westbrook isn't an elite playmaker. Scott Brooks is just a terrible coach that doesn't have a great offensive system and just likes two guys (Durant & Westbrook) do all the work, so obviously if they're missing one of them they will regress significantly.

Please stop. No one thinks Westbrook isn't important to the Thunder or that he makes the Thunder worse. Obviously him not being there has a significant impact on the team and obviously they're going to play worse without him. I have never said they would be just as good without Westbrook as they are with him playing.

The whole argument is that you think the Thunder would have a better record if it was Durant that was injured instead of Westbrook. And considering Durant has never missed a significant amount of time, I don't see why you pop in after every Thunder loss talking shit about how we're so wrong.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



CYC said:


> All those players wanna looked ripped with dem tattoos and shit


:lmao. Makes sense that people don't train their bodies to handle the 82+ game schedule, the nba needs to work on that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Notorious said:


> Westbrook isn't an elite playmaker. Scott Brooks is just a terrible coach that doesn't have a great offensive system and just likes two guys (Durant & Westbrook) do all the work, so obviously if they're missing one of them they will regress significantly.
> 
> Please stop. No one thinks Westbrook isn't important to the Thunder or that he makes the Thunder worse. Obviously him not being there has a significant impact on the team and obviously they're going to play worse without him. I have never said they would be just as good without Westbrook as they are with him playing.
> 
> The whole argument is that you think the Thunder would have a better record if it was Durant that was injured instead of Westbrook. And considering Durant has never missed a significant amount of time, I don't see why you pop in after every Thunder loss talking shit about how we're so wrong.



I was moreso laughing at the fact you dont realize Westbrook is a great playmaker. That's why I popped up, because I watched the game and they couldnt score whatsoever when Durant wasnt doing everything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

He's not a great playmaker in my eyes. Them not struggling offensively when he's missing games doesn't change that. Obviously he's by far the best playmaker on their team and they're going to struggle without him, but that doesn't automatically make him a great playmaker. Every team in the league would regress in some form if they lost their best playmaker. The Thunder aren't any different. I'm not doubting that his playmaking is important to the team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Okay. Idk why you think he's not a great playmaker but whatever. Lets talk about something else.



Why do POINT GUARDS keep getting injured? This doesnt seem normal nor does it seem like a coincidence anymore. The recoveries of these injuries doesn't seem bad, it's the prevention process that isn't working at all and the league should put some efforts into making it work.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Style of play might have a factor. Guys like Rose, Rondo, Westbrook, Bledsoe are all guys that rely a lot on athleticism and have a rather reckless style of play.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Bucks vs bulls tonight I'm predicting bucks will get blown out again seriously I'm starting to wonder if Larry drew is the worst coach in the NBA 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So far, so good...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...-east-discussion-thread-164.html#post26356121


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Joe Johnson already has 22 points in the first quarter and has shot 9-10.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Joe Johnson was going off.

These nickname jerseys are...interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

....Why do they all have nicknames on their jerseys

Why is he called Sweet Lew...

....


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Pacers are destroying the Wizards and it isn't fun to watch.

Magic and Notorious stay arguing over stupid shit. I don't think there would be a huge drop off in records if you swap Westbrook with Durant. Their record would only change by a handful of games, maybe 3 at the most. The problem with the Thunder is that their starting lineup only has one player that create their own shot. Jackson isn't a starter so the bench would be better w/ Brick around. Ibaka would be better b/c Brick makes him better. Other than that they would be around the same record b/c they wouldn't be able to score. 

Blame all point guard injuries on shoes and being small.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yahoo reports state that Rajon Rondo is returning January 17th against the Lakers.

Just last month, people were saying that he wouldn't be returning until AT LEAST mid-late February.

I know it's just reports and all so its not 100% confirmed. But we could be seeing a rushed return


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

considering most thought he'd be back sometime in december I dont think he is rushing anything.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

The nickname on the jersey thing is bizarre. Reminds me of the XFL.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

It's official. Hell has frozen over. LeBron just fouled out on an offensive foul.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

If Johnson hits another game winner...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Tater said:


> It's official. Hell has frozen over. LeBron just fouled out on an offensive foul.


:bron :bron2 :bron3 :lelbron


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Probably better Lebron fouls out this game for the Heat. I doubt Spo wants him playing this many minutes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

4th time Lebron fouled out in his 11 year career. fourth time. first time since 2008. :drake1


pretty sure that's the first time he's been called for lowering his shoulder too which he always does as he's stronger than every person who guards him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

^^Guessing that's in regular season? Cause didn't he foul out against Celtics in ECF. Few seasons back

Clutch Pierce


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

And ofcourse the bucks lose seriously can't believe how bad brandon knight can be at times 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

:ti at the Bucks

:jose at Bledsoe being out until late season. I'm hoping Phoenix can at least stay in the playoff race, but they haven't looked too good since Bledsoe's been sidelined.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Segageeknavarre said:


> And ofcourse the bucks lose seriously can't believe how bad brandon knight can be at times
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a good thing for you though, you guys want to be tanking. Wish the Bulls would take a hint, but we're on a four-game winning streak, and we next play Charlotte, Washington, and Orlando. :no:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brooklynnnnnnnn

Shaun Livingston is GOAT, glad to see him play well, still remember that nasty injury 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nets 5-0 in 2014. Dat resurgence. :KG


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Holy shit the Clippers just put up 43 in the 1st on the Lakers. :kobe11:kobe7:kobe5


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> That's a good thing for you though, you guys want to be tanking. Wish the Bulls would take a hint, but we're on a four-game winning streak, and we next play Charlotte, Washington, and Orlando. :no:


True but god was knight terrible its like a worse version of Jennings 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

someone go look at the lakers roster/starting lineup and tell me you actually expect something different.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Chrome said:


> That's a good thing for you though, you guys want to be tanking. Wish the Bulls would take a hint, but we're on a four-game winning streak, and we next play Charlotte, Washington, and Orlando. :no:


Maybe Thibs wants to make a playoff push. :rose2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> someone go look at the lakers roster/starting lineup and tell me you actually expect something different.


C Gasol
C Sacre
PG Marshall
SG Meeks
SG Johnson

3 guards and 2 centers. Too funny.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Edit - can someone please tell me how to hide pictures? What do you put in the option bar?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Shaun Livingston 19 points, 11 rebounds, and 5 assists in Nets double overtime win over the Heat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Tater said:


> Holy shit the Clippers just put up 43 in the 1st on the Lakers. :kobe11:kobe7:kobe5


Soft. Minnesota put up 47 just a while back


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



PGSucks said:


> Maybe Thibs wants to make a playoff push. :rose2


He does, and I get that, but a playoff run for the Bulls this year doesn't help them very much. Tanking and getting a high draft pick in a stacked draft class would be more beneficial in the long run.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Edit - can someone please tell me how to hide pictures? What do you put in the option bar?


Go to options in your user cp and find "Thread Display Options" and then uncheck the third one, "Show Images."


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



CYC said:


> Soft. Minnesota put up 47 just a while back


Was it against the Lakers too? :ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

good 1st half. im tired of losing come on lets beat these warrior bums


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nets jersey nicknames unveiled.










SWAGGY P going in on Arenas.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

son of a bitch. good effort though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

swaggyp jelly of gilbert's $$$.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nets jersey nicknames unveiled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG The Paul Pierce one :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

So I played the ESPN lottery game. Lakers got the second overal pick...and drafted Embiid. :kobe11


"It was just a foul," Teletovic said. "I just tried to make a foul, and he was coming down the court. He shouldn't be reacting like that. It's just basketball."


^Teletovic standing his ground. I liked his smirk at Lebron when Lebron was yelling at him. Also Lebron has apparently fouled out 6 times now including the playoffs in 2012 and 2013. So now it's just once every two years basically.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

RIP CELTICS.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Korver is having a 50/47/90 season so far :deandre

GOAT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah Korver is amazing and somehow super underrated. he's completely smashing three point a game record.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I've always liked the guy but I agree he almost never gets talked about.

Crazy to think he's 33 years old too. When the fuck did that happen?! lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Mirza Teletović be like...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

CURRY. LEE. IGGY.

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Just got home, lol.

Roaracle was once again amazing. Fucking _awesome_ ending with Curry being as cool as ice.

Dubs finally get a much, much-deserved four-day break.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I just love how LBJ went up to hit Teletović and then waited for his teammates to stop him when he saw Teletović's face. :bron3 :bron4

You don't mess with us Balkans.

And, how awful are those nickname jerseys? But I could still see them selling in high numbers.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

LeBron irked after rare foul out

LeBron whining because he fouled out and actually accusing someone else of flopping?

:ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Stall_19 said:


> Probably better Lebron fouls out this game for the Heat. I doubt Spo wants him playing this many minutes.


"If he dies he dies" - Ivan Spo


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Drake night in Toronto, hard to imagine Nets will extend their streak, they have to be exhausted 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> I just love how LBJ went up to hit Teletović and then waited for his teammates to stop him when he saw Teletović's face. :bron3 :bron4
> 
> You don't mess with us Balkans.
> 
> And, how awful are those nickname jerseys? But I could still see them selling in high numbers.


tbf, he could easily kill him, but do you really think he wants to be suspended over teletovic?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Picks for tonights games:

Magic vs. *Nuggets*
*Raptors* vs. Nets
Sixers vs. *Knicks*
Suns vs. *Pistons*
*Rockets* vs. Wizards
Bobcats vs. *Bulls*
Bucks vs. *Thunder*
Celtics vs.* Blazers*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Magic said:


> tbf, he could easily kill him, but do you really think he wants to be suspended over teletovic?


Teletovic is from Bosnia, he has seen worse 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Punked Up said:


> Picks for tonights games:
> 
> Magic vs. *Nuggets*
> *Raptors* vs. Nets
> ...


Come on, we all know there needs to be at least ONE major upset :HHH2

Celtics def. blazers


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I was surprised to see the Nets lose after their huge run to start the half. Kidd's rotations we're pretty terrible all night. Why rest KG when a) you may not even make the playoffs that he's resting for and b) you have like 4 off days coming up?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> I just love how LBJ went up to hit Teletović and then waited for his teammates to stop him when he saw Teletović's face. :bron3 :bron4
> 
> You don't mess with us Balkans.
> 
> And, how awful are those nickname jerseys? But I could still see them selling in high numbers.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



DesolationRow said:


> CURRY. LEE. IGGY.
> 
> WARRIORS
> 
> ...


(Y)

1 game out from the Clips, and only 4 1/2 from #1 seed :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

this is so frustrating to watch.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Nice, 7/8 games right. That's some more VC for 2k14.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Suns without Bledsoe = :jose. I'm not exactly sure how the Pistons are doing, but a team with Brandon Jennings and Josh Smith can't be too good. :side: 

Is it too late to tank? :troll


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

DIRK :mark:

20 in the 3rd :dirk


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Punked Up said:


> Picks for tonights games:
> 
> Magic vs. *Nuggets*
> *Raptors* vs. Nets
> ...



100%, but I forgot to predict Mavs vs. Pelicans 8*D Turned out to be an epic game, Dirk sonning AD for 40 but AD fighting right back with 28 and 14.

Knicks had a decent win, don't think we played that well in all honesty. If we were playing a competent team they would have made a run at us in the fourth. A win is a win though, and at this point we need all the ones we can get. 

Next 10 or so games are on a really easy schedule. We have one game @Indy, but the only other imposing ones are vs. Brooklyn, and vs. PHX. 8th seed let's get it :cheer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



StarzNBarz said:


> I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


Probably against Lakers :kobe6


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

SWEET LEW has been in the NBA for over 15 years? JFC, time flies by. Didn't think it's been that long.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

He went straight from High School didn't he? I'm pretty sure he's the guy that passed on Florida State (like a POS) and went to the NBA.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah. He's from Houston and the Rockets had like four 1st round picks that year so he was convinced he would get picked by his hometown team. Instead the Rockets passed on him all four times and he dropped to the 2nd round where the Sonics eventually picked him.

I think he's the only player to ever be invited to the green room during the draft and not get picked in the 1st round. I still remember him crying at the draft after the Rockets kept passing on him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

SERVES HIM RIGHT. 

lulz seriously though, he's made out for himself other than being the most overpayed NBA player for several years in a row. I'm sure he has no regrets.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Yeah definitely. IIRC all of the players the Rockets drafted over him turned out to be scrubs in the NBA while he became a multiple time All-Star. One of the biggest draft steals of all-time and he's had a very successful career, especially when you consider he was a 2nd round pick.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I'm pretty sure Michael Dickerson would have been drafted around there. He was good for a couple years.

Houston is actually pretty bad at drafting overall. Only a couple good picks and one really good pick over the last 10 or so years.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

I still fucking cringe @ that contract he got in Orlando. I applaud Otis for continuously trying to win, but man, Otis was fucking horrible.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Who is this guy, you guys are talking about?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Rashard Lewis.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Bulls coming for that #1 seed.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Spurs just too good this year. Dominated the Wolves without Manu and Splitter, T-Mac said they were his pick to win the West.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Punked Up said:


> Spurs just too good this year. Dominated the Wolves without Manu and Splitter, T-Mac said they were his pick to win the West.


Their bench are like starters :lol

PG: Mills
SG: Ginobli
GF: Green/Ginoli
PF: Dias
C: Bonner


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

^That lineup would not look good if Pop isn't the coach.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

Here are the results for tonight, I found them while on the deep web a couple days ago:

[email protected]: Toronto
[email protected]: Houston
[email protected]: Phoenix
[email protected]: Washington
[email protected]: New Orleans
[email protected]: Dallas
[email protected]: Denver


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

RAPTORS! :mark:

LOWRY! :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE SECOND BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*

i'm a spoiled raptor fan


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Say something nice about the Raptors.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

celts next :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

NOTO, what is the Celtics record since you said they were too good to tank?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I cursed them and I am damn proud about it JM.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I wonder when's the next time the Celtics will win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Notorious said:


> I cursed them and I am damn proud about it JM.


I'm actually curious though. What is it?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



JM said:


> I'm actually curious though. What is it?


Idk, I can't remember when I said it. But the Celtics are on a 9 game losing streak so I'm pretty sure the record is awful.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Was it when THE TRADE happened?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

No, it was before the Bayless trade. Because the Celtics were in the middle of their losing streak when that happened.

I think it was around the time of the 40 point blowout in MSG and Jordan Crawford winning player of the week.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

lol are you trying to be cheeky or did you actually think I was referring to that trade?

I think they were at or very close to .500 at the time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I actually thought you were referring to that trade :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

THE TRADE involved the Raptors getting ALLSTAR PATTER PAT PAT PATTERSON and a few other guys for a few scrubs in the steal of the century.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

JM, can you confirm or deny whether or not any Raptors players are fans of Nikki's boobs?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

FUN FACT:

Raptors are one of only 7 teams in the NBA to have a winning record on the road.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

JONAS probably appreciates Nikki's boobs.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

JM plz respond to my question


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> JM plz respond to my question


Sorry, you posted while I was posting.

I can't confirm everyone that does but this was Jack Armstrong's reaction when asked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

not sure why, but that photo has me in hysterics.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Say something nice about the Raptors...

Hmmm... okay...

They are the best basketball team in their entire country.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Bulls are back to tanking. Hell yea.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

When the Deng trade initially happened, I thought they were going to tank.

But then I remembered who their coach was. They're not missing the playoffs in this terrible Eastern conference unless they fire Thibs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

as long as they have augustin, they're too good to tank


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I'm willing to bet that JV loves Nikki's boobs.

 at Nuggets.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

lolaugustin. Lost his job to BUYCKS, who in turn lost his job to Vasquez. No shame in that though, since Vasquez is an elite back-up pg.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

GIANNIS is gonna be a star in a couple years. I like that Milwaukee has him starting.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

So, does a shitty starter = elite backup?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Notorious said:


> When the Deng trade initially happened, I thought they were going to tank.
> 
> But then I remembered who their coach was. They're not missing the playoffs in this terrible Eastern conference unless they fire Thibs.


Disagree, Nets and Knicks are starting to come around and have been playing much better this year and will eventually overlap the Bulls, and I also think the Cavs will get it going at some point as well. Plus the Bulls schedule becomes BRUTAL at the end of this month and into all of February basically. And the Bulls are likely not done making moves either, I expect Dunleavy and Hinrich to be shipped out soon.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

NY is already the 8th seed and outside of that I only see BK moving in. Washington will probably be the team to fall out of the top 8 when it's all said and done.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Raptors took too long firing the WOAT GM, but thankfully made up for it by hiring the GOAT GM.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> So, does a shitty starter = elite backup?


Correct me if i'm wrong, but did you just call greivis "i lead the league in assists" vasquez, a shitty starter? 

But to answer your question , an elite backup would be, imo, someone who is arguably one of the best bench players at their position.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

..... that shit happened in New Orleans. DOESN'T COUNT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Spurs are the first team to go to 30 wins this season. And they're doing this with injuries from Splitter, Ginobli, and Green 

They're gonna reach 50 wins again, and have a 50 win season for about 15 years in a row now. GOAT.

EDIT:






:lol


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



CYC said:


> Spurs are the first team to go to 30 wins this season. And they're doing this with injuries from Splitter, Ginobli, and Green
> 
> They're gonna reach 50 wins again, and have a 50 win season for about 15 years in a row now. GOAT.
> 
> ...


They might break 60 :clap


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

They're from Toronto.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

obama trolling rio :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

i really like the cavs road uniforms


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I kinda liked the Cavs' uniforms at first, but they've become among my least favorites relatively quickly. 

----------

HEDO is going to sign w/ the Clips. Doesn't have much left in the tank, but perhaps Doc can get the most out of him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

My All-Star picks:

*East*
Starters: Kyrie, Wade, George, Melo, LeBron
Reserves: Wall, Afflalo, Bosh, Hibbert, Millsap, Teague, Lowry

*West*
Starters: Curry, Kobe, Durant, Blake, Dwight
Reserves: CP3, Harden, The Brow, LMA, Love, Parker, Cousins
Injury replacements for Kobe & CP3: Lillard & Ellis


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Lakers are now the sixth worst team and, with the Kings/Jazz improving, they should be worst in the conference soon enough. :mark:


And because we're in the West we also have a far tougher inter-conference schedule and thus will likely end up losing more games than the teams in the East that have to win against each other anyways. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Ya can't out-tank Orlando :kobe3


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I made this for you Magic. 'Cause you were bashing wrestling in the CB and I think you should give it another chance, bro.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Kobe isn't going to allow any form of tanking when he returns. You should probably get that out of your head, magic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jordan Crawford and Marshon Brooks have been traded to the Warriors.

DANNY GOING ALL IN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Champ said:


> Kobe isn't going to allow any form of tanking when he returns. You should probably get that out of your head, magic.



His return alone wouldn't change much. Steve Blake and the other ******* all coming back might, but we might already be in FULL TANK by then so maybe Mitch does something about it. Either way, TANK TANK TANK. Even with a healthy squad I don't think we're better than the majority of the teams in the West and can lose enough to get a top 8 pick at the very least and get someone solid from the draft.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like its a three team deal. Crawford & Brooks to Golden State, Toney Douglas to Miami, Joel Anthony and I assume picks to Boston.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Toney Douglas is going to Miami and Joel Anthony to Boston according to Woj.

Ninja'd by Noto. It's Philly's future pick to Boston.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Notorious said:


> Looks like its a three team deal. Crawford & Brooks to Golden State, Toney Douglas to Miami, Joel Anthony and I assume picks to Boston.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can WF's Joel Anthony pls make a post to tell us he is still alive and well? Pls.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Joel Anthony and Kelly Olynyk on the same team? :homer :lenny :mark:

Excited for the possibility of a Cavs - Celtics game and an Olynyk and Anthony vs Bennett and Thompson matchup


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Free MarShon Brooks man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



> Durant, meanwhile, has been blazing, with averages of 31.8 points, 11 rebounds and 4.4 assists while shooting 45.6 percent over that same span.



For those that constantly knock Kobe and say shooting 45-46% isn't_ efficient _enough in today's league, Durant seems to have just as hard of time without any great perimeter help, like Kobe, to shoot 50% regularly. It just isn't that easy, for any scorer. :kobe3


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Durant's ability to take and make 3's give him a huge advantage over kobe efficiency-wise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I'm not talking about present Kobe, moreso about prime Kobe and lel @ you comparing his threes to Kobe's ability to score in any way on the court. :kobe8

Durant really needs to develop a good post game.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

you just dont understand advanced STATS brah, dont kobe face me because of that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

FWIW, Kobe has a career TS% of 55.5%, while Durant's is 59.6%.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Chip Kelly said:


> you just dont understand advanced STATS brah, dont kobe face me because of that


lel I also don't care about advanced stats. they ignore context like all stats and arrive at really stupid conclusions at times. In every sport except baseball apparently.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

To be fair, in Baseball, there's a stat for literally everything. Whatever the pitch-count, RISP, lefty or righty, just abut everything. I don't think the Basketball stats go as deep as that, or if they do, they're not nearly as mainstream and accessible.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Yeah i agree as far some of the stupider shit like PER that try to paint a whole picture of a player based off of stats, but hitting 3s obviously does give you a huge advantage as far as efficiency . An example would be going 3/8 from three being more more efficient than going 3/6 or 4/8 from 2. Pretty simple stuff that even a stupid guy like myself can understand.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Some advanced stats are useful like TS%, Offensive and defensive rating, etc. but shit like PER and win shares should plz go.

And really I only think offensive and defensive rating are good when comparing teams. They're terrible for players because any player that plays on a great defensive team will have a high defensive rating and vice versa. Pretty much every player on the Pacers is at the top of the league rankings when it comes to defensive ratings, for example. But you'd be naive to believe all of those guys on the Pacers have been elite defenders this year.


And in other news, Nerlens Noel has been medically cleared to resume basketball activities. If he debuts it'll most likely be after the All-Star break.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

GREAT trade for the Warriors, dump Douglas and get some much needed scoring off the bench. Still wish we had NEYO and Landry, but this helps us a lot.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Warriors got a bench boost, and that was out biggest set back in my eyes before. LOVE the trade.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

sorry, just need to post cause Maple Christmas having the last post is stretching the main thread page and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Oden is active tonight. :bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I'm excited to see him in action. But if he does play I doubt it'll be much.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Yeah I've been looking forward to seeing him play all season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Raptors might win by 40 tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

BENCH BOOST. :mark:

Love the trade for the Warriors. Douglas was a nonentity in just about every game except for that one vs. San Antonio where Curry was hurt. The second unit needed a bigger scorer and shooter and Crawford should definitely supply that for us.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

This is the first time any team's fans have been excited to have Jordan Crawford, lmao. Good luck.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

he's pretty inefficient for someone that doesn't take that many shots, but yeah, an upgrade over douglas nonetheless.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

He's an imperfect player, but Warriors fans are gifted at looking at those imperfect players perfectly, *OLADIPA DA GOD*. 

(Also, our bench has fucking sucked this year, so this has to be better than what we had.)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Crawford is talented and can be a serviceable player off the bench, he's just one of the biggest dumbasses in the league. He's probably the biggest irrational confidence guy in the league as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

56-26 Wizards leading heat.After watching First Take this morning, this is funny as fuck.

Coasting :bron


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

The Heat are tired of the regular season, apparently.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: TORONTO RAPTORS ARE THE THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DISCUSSION THREAD*



Magic said:


> i wanted to make the thread so i could edit titles. FUCK THESE TITLES.


Make a new thread and I'll close/trash this one.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Lulz don't bother. He'll only be able to edit the title for a limited amount of time anyway.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Oden :jose


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Chip Kelly said:


> Yeah i agree as far some of the stupider shit like PER that try to paint a whole picture of a player based off of stats, but hitting 3s obviously does give you a huge advantage as far as efficiency . An example would be going 3/8 from three being more more efficient than going 3/6 or 4/8 from 2. Pretty simple stuff that even a stupid guy like myself can understand.


I never said it's a bad stat, I was saying stats ignore context. You gave me his career true shooting percentage while I was talking about what he's been like without Westbrook because it's similar to what Kobe had in his backcourt(although I'd Reggie Jackson is far more helpful on the offensive end than Fisher and lolSmush ever were). Kobe can knock down threes to when he's a catch and shoot guy, it's not nearly that easy when he has to work for every shot and that's the same for Durant. Not saying Kobe is as good as Durant at making threes, although I'd say he's far better than career percentage, but that the stats get skewed depending on what kind of shots you're forced to take and who else on the team helps take pressure off of you, or if it's a last second on the shot clock type shot. stuff like that is never taken into consideration with stats so it's impossible to judge SOLELY off of them. Obviously they help if you watch the games+look at the numbers as you know how those numbers were achieved.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



JM said:


> Lulz don't bother. He'll only be able to edit the title for a limited amount of time anyway.


Well I also thought it'd be funny to respawn to that after like 20 pages. Would restart it though. :kobe3/10


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They should take him out to protect his /36 numbers. imo



MrMister said:


> Well I also thought it'd be funny to respawn to that after like 20 pages. Would restart it though. :kobe3/10


Nah man, I hear ya. I always love responding to posts from 20, 30, 435 pages prior.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Oden making an immediate impact upon his entrance. Fuck yes!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Mark my words, if the Heat cut the lead to under 25 at halftime they'll come back and win it in the 2nd half.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

BE SCARED INDIANA.

Lulz ODEN fueling the comeback.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Why are the Raptors the most talked about team on here?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Hopefully Oden's stint with the Heat will work out well enough that other teams would take a chance on him.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Why wouldn't Miami want to keep him ? If he's half of good as he was he's a major fill to their gaping weakness.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

If his time in Miami works out then I'm sure he would be worth more than what Miami could pay him. I'm sure there would be another team that could outbid them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Notorious said:


> Mark my words, if the Heat cut the lead to under 25 at halftime they'll come back and win it in the 2nd half.


I guess I'm not so clairvoyant after all


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

dat slick way my Wizards MURDERED Miami douchebags, tho! :ass


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

WE BOUT TO SNAP THIS STREAK LET'S GO


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

YOU CAN NOT STOP SULLY. CELTICS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


raptors suck


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am disappointed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



Notorious said:


> Crawford is talented and can be a serviceable player off the bench, he's just one of the biggest dumbasses in the league. He's probably the biggest irrational confidence guy in the league as well.


What's up with Brooks? It seems like he hasn't even played that many games this year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Warriors game making me fpalm too many times to count tonight. They're not shooting, they're not defending at all. But they sure love to turn the ball over. Absolutely disastrous sequence to end the third quarter just a moment ago. Turn it around, Dubs, right the fuck now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Lance Stephenson with the greatest video of all time:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*
















































Felt like I was getting pulled over with a pound of crack and a ton of heroin in the backseat when I heard the news.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



DesolationRow said:


> Warriors game making me fpalm too many times to count tonight. They're not shooting, they're not defending at all. But they sure love to turn the ball over. Absolutely disastrous sequence to end the third quarter just a moment ago. Turn it around, Dubs, right the fuck now.


:curry2 game-winning shot INCOMING.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

This clips/Mavs game is killing me.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

HOLD ON GSW.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Wow FML


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Dirk just went 2006. Sorry, LK. ;/


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

FUCK.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

There are bad losses and then there are bad losses and then there are the games where you are dominated by J.J. Hickson.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

That was such a terrible foul by Harrison, let him go.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Indeed. Oh, Harrison... :no:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

"He is currently posting the second-highest field goal percentage (58.8) of any player with at least 100 3-point attempts in history (behind Charles Barkley's 59.4 mark in 1986-87)." :bron2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Raptors might win by 40 tonight.


Lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am still disappointed. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

RUDY :troll


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Honestly good for him. His last name has been Gay his whole life and he deserves a break.

Seriously now though, if the Raptors weren't the THIRD BEST TEAM IN THE EAST now that he left I might be annoyed, may have even had wrustled jimmies. Unsuccessful troll attempt by RUDY imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

I'm still furious.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

tbh we always knew rudy was effective inside 15. he probably got death threats from dmc ensuring that he'd keep playing within that range.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Boogie's known for terrible shot selection, I doubt he gives a shit where Rudy shoots.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

The ASG has dipped down into a new level of shit...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

How long till they wear pants?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Possibly the worst jerseys I've ever seen.

And lel @ the Hawks flying all the way to London just to get raped by the Nets.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

:westbrook3 @ those jerseys. 

Are they serious with those?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

now im glad that no celtics are gonna make the all star team


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The ASG has dipped down into a new level of shit...


:deandre


I don't think the people at Adidas realize they're supposed to be making basketball jerseys and not soccer jerseys.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*

Goodness man, just take the sleeves off. Apparently they do interfere with player's shooting form.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've never seen a team that looks like they have as much fun playing as this years Pacers. It's just awesome to watch.

P.S. Lance Stephenson deserves an All Srar spot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I don't think Lance should make the ASG but I expect him to make it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

But speaking of Lance, you gotta wonder if the Pacers will be able to keep him in the offseason. Most likely he's going to get offered a lot in free agency and considering their market size and the amount they already have invested into George/Hibbert/West/Hill I just don't see the Pacers being able to retain him unless he takes a paycut.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Honestly I kind of like the ASG jerseys


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

of course you do


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Hi, my name is Melo', I score 18 in the 1st. Then score only 10 more the rest of the game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Lance is going off. Just pissed all over J.R. Smith.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



JM said:


> of course you do


It's a nice colour-way, what isn't there to like. I for once loved the Warrior's Christmas jerseys too. Not saying short sleeve is the way to go, just saying some of them look half-past decent to good.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> But speaking of Lance, you gotta wonder if the Pacers will be able to keep him in the offseason. Most likely he's going to get offered a lot in free agency and considering their market size and the amount they already have invested into George/Hibbert/West/Hill I just don't see the Pacers being able to retain him unless he takes a paycut.


Yeah, I can't see him staying honestly. Based off of how he acts at times (superstar 1 on 5 fast breaks and his attitude other times), I wouldn't be surprised to see him just take the biggest offer.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

He'll go to Brooklyn.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the Raptors*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The ASG has dipped down into a new level of shit...


:ti


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao at Rockets scoring 73 in first half only to score 19 in the 2nd half 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

The last 5 minutes of Inside the NBA tonight was the greatest segment in all television history.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Holy fuck at those ASG jerseys. God awful. While I didn't like the X-mas jerseys much either, the socks were awesome.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Warriors going to encounter the Thunder for the third and final time this season. Both are 1-1 a piece, should be a good one.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

ahem...

RONDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms

Sorry... I can't. They are fucking putrid. Or worse than putrid... they look like soccer jerseys.

The ONLY good argument I have heard for this shit is that it's a marketing ploy to fat people so they can buy and wear the jerseys without showing all their disgustingness. That one and only "good" argument is fucking retarded too. If you're a nasty fatass, then wear a fucking t-shirt and put the jersey over it ffs. 

I fully understand marketing and money but for the love of fucking christ, money is not the be all end all. There comes a point where the league is just whoring itself out and that's what these jerseys are.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Rondo returning tonight against the Lakers.

He must still think Kobe is playing so it'll be on prime time :HHH2


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Rondo needs to average like 15 and 10 in order to reward me for the faith I showed in him by not dropping him from my fantasy team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*






:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

LOCKING UP the 8th seed. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

fpalm Those All-Star jerseys. I cannot say anything nice about them. :side:

Warriors vs. Thunder tonight. Warriors have matched up fairly well against them as of late, 1-1 so far this year. Let's see what happens.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Wow those All Star jerseys are awful


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Those ASG jerseys, my lord....

Rondo comeback tonight!!!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Tater said:


> Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms
> 
> Sorry... I can't. They are fucking putrid. Or worse than putrid... they look like soccer jerseys.
> 
> ...


It's not really just fatties. I have friends that won't buy an NBA Jersey cause they think they look like a douche wearing a tank top. It's a great ploy by the NBA. 

I have no problem with the sleeves really, on occasions. I wouldn't even be immensely fussed if they switch to them permanently. Players will adapt. It's not a big deal. They look kinda cool, just aren't as functional. 

My problem with these jerseys is they appear to have a fade and are fucking hideous.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Those All-Star jerseys :deandre I hope it's just a one time thing.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I wouldn't have nearly the problem with it as I do if they did not force the players to wear them in games.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Notorious said:


> But speaking of Lance, you gotta wonder if the Pacers will be able to keep him in the offseason. Most likely he's going to get offered a lot in free agency and considering their market size and the amount they already have invested into George/Hibbert/West/Hill I just don't see the Pacers being able to retain him unless he takes a paycut.


RealGM is saying that Chicago will attempt to get Lance Stephenson during the offseason as a plan B if they don't get Melo or LeBron (lel, Bron isn't coming to Chicago). That seems uncharacteristic of recent Bulls management as they really don't seem to give big contracts to players. Either way, I think Stephenson has a good chance of getting paid this offseason, whether it be from Indy, Chicago, or someone else. If Eric Gordon can get a giant contract, then so can Stephenson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Yeah I think someone will offer Stephenson the max.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I'm sure a team will expect Stephenson to transform into their version of James Harden


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

we cant beat the kobeless, nashless, farmarless, youngless, blakeless lakers at home with rondo.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't wait to play with those jerseys on 2K.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



StarzNBarz said:


> we cant beat the kobeless, nashless, farmarless, youngless, blakeless lakers at home with rondo.


Too good to tank with Rondo?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I've seen this story with the Celtics over and over this season. Seems like every loss comes as a result of them either jumping out to a 20 point lead and blowing or blowing a 7-8 point lead in the last 2 minutes. Was very encouraged by the play of Olynyk and Pressey, hell even Gerald Wallace was serviceable tonight. Green & Bradley were atrocious.

Hated to lose to the Lakers of all teams, but oh well. 4th worst record atm and climbing.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

PJ Tucker BARELY misses the corner three to cap off a good comeback against Dallas. :jose

I'm just gonna pray that the Suns can stay afloat until Bledsoe comes back.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Holy fuck Kevin Durant -.-


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I understand KD not wanting to rub it in or whatever but he should have kept on shooting. He won't get to shoot that incredibly too often and his teammates kept trying to feed him the ball as well but hey, I think he'll take 54 lol.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Thunder/Warriors: always entertaining. Need a 7 game playoff series.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> I understand KD not wanting to rub it in or whatever but he should have kept on shooting. He won't get to shoot that incredibly too often and his teammates kept trying to feed him the ball as well but hey, I think he'll take 54 lol.


What do you mean he didn't want to rub it in? He kept pursuing the ball near the second half of the fourth quarter, he was so desperate to just pass 52 alone. Once he did it, he no longer cared.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

NBA.com/Stats ‏@nbastats 30m

. @KDTrey5 is the first player to post 54+pts, 5+ast on 65+%FG since Michael Jordan on 4/3/88

GOAT in the making


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

KD put on a show tonight shiiiiiieeeeet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



> Rondo, on being called an asshole by Kobe: “That’s a great compliment, coming from Kobe. I feel the same way about him.”


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



> "It's frustrating," Bryant said. "But from what I understand, he's an asshole like me, so I think he'll manage."



well considering it was meant as a compliment....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Nets made a couple trades.

- Tyshawn Taylor and cash considerations to the Pelicans for a future pick
- Tornike Shengelia to the Bulls for Marquis Teague


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

dem lateral moves


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Well they just opened up a roster spot. Maybe Bynum to Brooklyn?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Edit, Noto beat me to it

Nets obviously dont put stock in the players they draft so no surprise. But the biggest part for the Nets is they have an open roster spot. 
Dont think Bynum, but probably Asik. Just wouldn't want to give away Teletovic who could shoot from anywhere or Nets just wanted to save money


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Bynum already in his way to Mia


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I just found out Hoston scored only 19 points IN THE SECOND HALF on Thursday. LOL.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I just found out Hoston scored only 19 points IN THE SECOND HALF on Thursday. LOL.


Dwight Howard... James Harden... Chandler Parsons... 


And they can only score 19 points...

:ti


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't see the point in having both Bynum and Oden.

What makes it worse about the Rockets only scoring 19 in 2nd half, is that they scored 73 in the first half. Crazy meltdown 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Lol so my dumbass friends think this:

Melo to LA

and then if Westbrook and Durant don't win a ring in OKC, both of them are going to leave, Westbrook to LA and KD to Houston.. like no stop


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Xile44 said:


> Don't see the point in having both Bynum and Oden.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think the idea would be that at any given time hopefully one of them is healthy and able to play.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rumor that the Kings will change their name to the Sacramento Horses.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. Paul George with the nastiest dunk of his career. OMG.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

C'mon, Dubs, pull out this win in New Orleans for God's sakes. 

:lmao :lmao :lmao NOTO's YouTube video.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

PAUL FUCKIN GEORGE


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



RyanPelley said:


> Holy fuck. Paul George with the nastiest dunk of his career. OMG.


That dunk was :mark:worthy. My instant reaction was OH SHIT!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*










:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Notorious said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas



My reaction when I saw that dunk










I wonder if PG will be in the slam dunk contest this year?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I doubt it.

When he was in the 2012 dunk contest, he actually did that dunk. Except he did it with the lights off in a glow in the dark uniform. If he had done that dunk with the lights on so everyone could see, he would've easily won that contest.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Dunk Contest is Oladipo's this year, fellas.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockets might have something special with Terrence Jones. Crazy how the Rockets have all this talent on their team, yet they are a first round exit team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



CYC said:


> Dwight Howard... James Harden... Chandler Parsons...
> 
> 
> And they can only score 19 points...
> ...


34 three point attempts..Somebody gotta die


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

And all griffin can do is commit offensive fouling dunks that are really just him throwing the ball into the basket monster dunks

:kobe


But still











GOATNESS


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Probably just something wrong with me but I ain't really impressed with Paul George's jams. It's like it doesn't have any snap into it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ I'm a Pacers' fan. We haven't been blessed with good dunkers. So even if George doesn't finish with a lot of intensity, it's still the best we have 

Been a while since Fred Jones won the dunk contest.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

My boy Paul George! Such a nasty in-game dunk.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

paul george :jaydamn


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

lol @ Lebron trying to diminish KD's 54 with that "I don't get that many shots around here" comment. Talk about passive aggressive. The argument that people only dislike Lebron because he's the best player in the league is such hyperbole. People never hated MJ to the extent they hate Lebron and that's just a fact. The guy is just a natural heel, nothing wrong with that but let's call a spade a spade. This is coming from someone who thinks LBJ has already eclipsed Kobe in terms of greatness. Lebron has been biting his tongue in front of the media since his 2nd year in Miami but he still shows his true colors when he says stuff like that. Why is it so widely accepted that Kobe is an asshole but if you call Lebron a douche when he's acting like a douche you immediately get labeled a "hater". It's just a cop out of a comeback for people who get butthurt when ppl call it like they see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Pretty sure he's been talking for about a week how he's jealous of the fact that Durant is able to be that aggressive and shoot that much.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Magic said:


> Pretty sure he's been talking for about a week how he's jealous of the fact that Durant is able to be that aggressive and shoot that much.






At least he's not Melo aggressive...ya know, 4-67 with 45 free throw attempts...and still only dropping 20.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

KD is a better scorer then Lebron, he only averages 2 more FGA per game. Lebron is a great scorer in his own right but it's his defense and assist ability that pushes him above Durant as the league's best player. Lebron acting like KD only scores more because he's taking a bunch more shots is just completely inaccurate and Lebron knows that. KD is just the more skilled player on that end of the floor, especially shooting the ball. The sole purpose of Lebron saying "I don't get that many shots around here" was to passive aggressively diminish KD's scoring performance. Anyone who watches basketball knows Lebron is all around the superior player, going out of his way to "lil bro" KD just makes him come off like a massive douche. Excuses sound best to the person that makes them up I guess.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



pryme tyme said:


> KD is a better scorer then Lebron, he only averages 2 more FGA per game. Lebron is a great scorer in his own right but it's his defense and assist ability that pushes him above Durant as the league's best player. Lebron acting like KD only scores more because he's taking a bunch more shots is just completely inaccurate and Lebron knows that. KD is just the more skilled player on that end of the floor, especially shooting the ball. The sole purpose of Lebron saying "I don't get that many shots around here" was to passive aggressively diminish KD's scoring performance. Anyone who watches basketball knows Lebron is all around the superior player, going out of his way to "lil bro" KD just makes him come off like a massive douche. Excuses sound best to the person that makes them up I guess.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Spurs are going in tonight without:

Parker 
Green 
Bonner
Splitter

:allen1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

^They're playing Milwaukee, they could just select five random fans from the stands and they'd still beat them.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



pryme tyme said:


> KD is a better scorer then Lebron, he only averages 2 more FGA per game. Lebron is a great scorer in his own right but it's his defense and assist ability that pushes him above Durant as the league's best player. Lebron acting like KD only scores more because he's taking a bunch more shots is just completely inaccurate and Lebron knows that. KD is just the more skilled player on that end of the floor, especially shooting the ball. The sole purpose of Lebron saying "I don't get that many shots around here" was to passive aggressively diminish KD's scoring performance. Anyone who watches basketball knows Lebron is all around the superior player, going out of his way to "lil bro" KD just makes him come off like a massive douche. Excuses sound best to the person that makes them up I guess.


This year he's not a better defender than KD_ at all._

KD has 1.5 steals and 0.8 blocks to LeBron's 1.3 and 0.3. His defensive rating is 100 to LeBron's 105. He has 2.6 defensive win shares to LeBron's 1.6. These and all the other stats, as far as I know, favor KD.

Not to mention the Heat's team defense has fell pretty much out of the top 10 and the Thunder are a top 5 D.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

The Magic beat the Celtics. fpalm

I THOUGHT THE CELTS WERE DECENT? TOO GOOD TO TANK?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Rondo is getting exposed. Always knew he was a scrub without HOF'ers flanking him.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Indiana/GSW tonight. MY BODY IS READY :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Rondo is getting exposed. Always knew he was a scrub without HOF'ers flanking him.


I thought he was simply being exposed as a guy who just played in his 2nd game back from injury...Silly me


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Pacers 3 game losing streak incoming.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I know i'm five days late but I was at the Wiz/Heat game and just noticed that the bandwagon cam they aired during TV timeouts is getting some press. Shit was fucking hilarious.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...eo-wizards-clown-heat-fans-with-bandwagon-cam

:lmao every team should do this when the Lakers or Heat come to town.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Brooklyn Chants all over MSG, NY fans sure are pissed . 

Nets making a push, D Will as a 6th man could work for a while. Joe Johnson just may be an all star this year as well 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Hoopshype is mocking Jabari to Orlando. :jordan4

plz end this season now


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

good mock but those comparisons :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Is Korver's 3-pt streak still alive?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I believe so, yes. 



JM said:


> I'm disappointed.


Why?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Because Charlotte scored more points than Toronto in todays basketball game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*










This seems like it might be an issue.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

They were a bit less than stellar today, that's for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I see Kemba was out, as well. You'd think that Toronto would have that game on lockdown. At least DeMar/Lowry's great season continued.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Some reports are saying Parker might stay another year at duke.

Raptors might just choke up the division lead 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Choke up the division lead lol? The season isn't even half over and they had a few game lead. It's not like it's the final week. Teams have ups and downs all season.

Anyway, why is no one talking about Anderson Varejao.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I mean, I'm not banking on Jabari. I'd be more than happy with anyone at that spot, really. Wiggins/Smart/Randle/Embiid (prob for trade bait?). It's all good, man.



JM said:


> Anyway, why is no one talking about Anderson Varejao.


Because it's Anderson Varejao. He always does this shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

dwane needs to stop drawing up iso's for demar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

The speed at which JM is replying ITT is rather stellar.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Take notes WWF, take notes.

Ya A.V. has been good before but not totally this good no? He's been an absolute beast.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Cleveland being 15-26 probably doesn't help his case.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Seems like there's always a stretch where he puts up absolutely ridiculous numbers. I mean, his stats before the injury last season were phenomenal. All credit to him for playing well, but I don't think he's a great player.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

18-21-4 today against my Mavs. Had me sweating bullets. His season averages aren't quite as impressive: 9 and 10. Guy always plays hard, though. Gotta give him that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

He was losing minutes to lolBynum before. He's been LET LOOSE NOW.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Choke up the division lead lol? The season isn't even half over and they had a few game lead. It's not like it's the final week. Teams have ups and downs all season.


Your right , had to find something to poke at tuwards the Raptors 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Hoopshype is mocking Jabari to Orlando. :jordan4
> 
> plz end this season now


didnt even include the lakers in their mock draft. such garbage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Hennigan gonna trade the second 1st rounder + Afflalo and get OKC's pick. Jabari and Ennis. :jordan4:jordan4:jordan4:jordan4:jordan4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

that would be pretty awesome for OKC.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

TOO AWESOME

Just Afflalo. :kobe3

-----

Regardless, fuckin pumped for this offseason. Hopefully Vaughn is fired.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

LMA, imo


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

dj augustin takes no prisoners


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Well, I was wrong. You were right, Starz - Augustin is good. I've got him on my fantasy team, so I don't mind eating crow this time. :kobe3


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

seems like the bucks might be trying to offload larry sanders at least as the main piece for another high pick. henson and giannis may be the only 2 guys we have worthy of building around at this point. if the sanders rumor is true, embiid may be a good bet for our top pick. if we can somehow get another pick in the top 6, smart/exum would be sweet. 4 really exciting pieces to build around.

ah, i'm always too positive..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Giannis/Henson/Embiid would be an amazing core to build around.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Derrick Rose participated in a little bit of a shoot around before the game tonight. http://instagram.com/p/jaKV87DSOM/

Here we go again dammit. :rose1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Rose isn't ever going to be Rose again, dude. STOP.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

take away brandon knight's disastrous first 6 games and his season has been pretty damn solid. in 33.13 minutes he's put up 18.4 points on 43.2% shooting, 4.5 assists, 4.4 rebounds, 1.2 steals, 0.1 blocks and 2.5 turnovers.

still only 22. point guard of the future?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Beno Udrih out of NYK demanded a trade. Rightfully so. He's probably our best PG, over Felton and Prigs, but coach Woodson throws him under the bus for everything and benches him for Felton (went on a 4 game losing streak as soon as he came back). I'd be cool with a 2nd round pick, or a d-league talent with some upside like Crabbe out of Portland. We could always waive him too. 

BTW, you know your franchise is done for when your 3rd stringer is demanding a trade :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Beno was great in ORL after the trade, last season. I was kind of shocked by how little interest he garnered in Free Agency. 



Nov said:


> take away brandon knight's disastrous first 6 games and his season has been pretty damn solid. in 33.13 minutes he's put up 18.4 points on 43.2% shooting, 4.5 assists, 4.4 rebounds, 1.2 steals, 0.1 blocks and 2.5 turnovers.
> 
> still only 22. point guard of the future?


I doubt it. I like the guy, but he's just not a playmaker. 4.5 assists in 33 minutes is pretty bad, and it's even worse when you see he's 71st among qualified players in Assist-to-Turnover ratio. The percentages are terrible, as well. Maybe he can put it together eventually (I hope so), but he's not a guy I'd want leading my team.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Aid180 said:


> Derrick Rose participated in a little bit of a shoot around before the game tonight. http://instagram.com/p/jaKV87DSOM/
> 
> Here we go again dammit. :rose1


Who's Derrick Rose? :side:

D. J. Augustin :banderas


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Pacers/Warriors turned out to be decent. Oh, and Inside The NBA is GOAT. :mark:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



PGSucks said:


> Pacers/Warriors turned out to be decent. Oh, and Inside The NBA is GOAT. :mark:


Chuck said Shaq spoke hoodrat :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Poor western conference. Hype up so many ppl with so many teams winning 40-50 games with dynamic offense and abysmal defense, only to be served up to Miami/Indiana


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Well, I was in attendance for the LOL Warriors game tonight. Ugh, that second quarter, Dubs could not score forever for about five or six minutes. 

I sat next to three of the drunkest guys I've ever seen in my life. They were all drunk and hung over at the same time, all leaning over and putting their heads in their own laps for about thirty minutes or better to take naps at alternating times.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Adrien Mercier said:


>


Yeah, he leaving NY lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/chicag...ck-rose-trade-makes-bulls-171600157--nba.html


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Honestly think Indy are the clear cut favorites now. Heat really needs to get Bynum, otherwise the dynasty is over. Hibbert always looks like Wilt when they play Miami.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Honestly think Indy are the clear cut favorites now. Heat really needs to get Bynum, otherwise the dynasty is over. Hibbert always looks like Wilt when they play Miami.


Bynum is not the solution to their problems, especially the Bynum we saw this season with the Cavs. It's more about the fatigue and the desire, but I wouldn't worry about them until the playoffs. They've got that 2nd place secured, and they should be cruisin' until the ECF. If they can get a healthy Wade then, and some contribution from Oden, they can compete with Indy home and away.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Yeah I have to favor Indiana now too. Miami's depth has turned into a kiddy pool. Allen and Battier have both seen significant regression, Andersen is fading. Bealsey is trash and gets no minutes. They just have a terrible bench and no front court. Their defense is average now. Just don't seem nearly as complete as Indiana right now. The question is whether or not they'll be able to find another gear in the playoffs.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Re: the thread title — As far as awful sleeved jerseys go, I do actually like the logos.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



DashingRKO said:


> Yeah, he leaving NY lol


Come to Chicago Melo, we have cookies.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Um.. does anyone realize Rudy Gay scored 41 points on highly efficient shooting..


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

In a fantasy draft where you're acting as a GM, just taking turns drafting all the players in the league until you have your own team, who wins this trade?

pick #50, 230, and 290

for

pick #89, 91, and 329


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Looking at the Blazers/Thunder highlights it looks like Kendrick Perkins made his first positive contribution of the season. I'm going to wager that Dwight Howard will have more 3 point makes this season than games where Perkins doesn't play like trash.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

According to SOURCES, the Bucks are shopping Larry Sanders for draft picks.

That $44 mil contract looking nice atm.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I don't know if that's sarcasm or not, but if he goes to a team that can keep him focused on Basketball and not being an idiot, he could be a very good player (again). His contract isn't crippling, either.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Notorious said:


> According to SOURCES, the Bucks are shopping Larry Sanders for draft picks.
> 
> That $44 mil contract looking nice atm.


Didnt alot of ppl praise that move by the Bucks?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Yeah it was a good move at the time and I think when motivated he's still a great player. I was just leling at them giving him $44 mil and then allegedly putting him on the trade block a few months later.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Aldridge has taken more midrange shots than the entire Rockets team so far this year. Shiit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

"I like the contact," Bryant said. "As a defensive player, if you enjoy playing defense, that's what you want. You want to be able to put your hands on a guy. You want to be able to hand check a little bit. The truth is, it makes the game [where] players have to be more skillful. Nowadays, literally anybody can get out there and get to the basket and you can't touch anybody. Back then, if guys put their hands on you, you had to have the skill to be able to go both ways, change direction, post up, you had to have a mid-range game because you didn't want to go all the way to the basket because you would get knocked ass over tea kettle. So I think playing the game back then required much more skill."


^^^and that's why.


Harden benefits from the lack of handchecking/easy fouls more than any other superstar in the league by far. he has ZERO midrange ability.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Forbes annual list of the most valued NBA teams is out.

Rankings (Current playoff teams bolded):
1. New York (1.4 billion)
2. LA Lakers (1.35 billion)
*3. Chicago ($1 billion)*
4. Boston ($875 million)
*5. Brooklyn ($780 million)
6. Houston ($775 million)
7. Miami ($770 million)
8. Dallas ($765 million)
9. Golden State ($750 million)
10. San Antonio ($660 million)
11. Oklahoma City ($590 million)
12. Portland ($587 million)
13. LA Clippers ($575 million)
14. Phoenix ($565 million)*
15. Orlando ($560 million)
16. Sacramento ($550 million)
17. Utah ($525 million)
*18. Toronto ($520 million)*
19. Cleveland ($515 million)
20. Denver ($495 million)
*21. Washington ($485 million)
22. Indiana ($475 million)*
23. Philadelphia ($469 million)
24. Memphis ($453 million)
25. Detroit ($450 million)
26. Minnesota ($430 million)
*27. Atlanta ($425 million)*
28. New Orleans ($420 million)
*29. Charlotte ($410 million)*
30. Milwaukee ($405 million)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

:kobe @ the Bulls being worth $1B but Reinsdorf is still a frugal cunt.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :kobe @ the Bulls being worth $1B but Reinsdorf is still a frugal cunt.


Yeah he's cheap with us and his Sox team :lmao, but more so with da bullz 


Wonder how much the franchise was worth before Jordan and co. started winning titles? were we 3rd on the list or farther back?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Sidewinder400 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/chicag...ck-rose-trade-makes-bulls-171600157--nba.html


*Not really sure what team would give up a high lottery pick to get Derrick Rose at this point in his career. *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah he's cheap with us and his Sox team :lmao, but more so with da bullz
> 
> 
> Wonder how much the franchise was worth before Jordan and co. started winning titles? were we 3rd on the list or farther back?


I'll never forget a quote he said about wanting to trade all six Bulls championships just for one White Sox championship. Crazy ass statement. 



DarkStark said:


> *Not really sure what team would give up a high lottery pick to get Derrick Rose at this point in his career. *


Maybe the Knicks. That seems like something they would do, but I think they got rid of all their draft picks. :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

WHY IS :dirk not playing tonight?!? :sad:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Why isn't Chicago vs. Cleveland on TV? 

I found a stream for the Cavs broadcast and the color commentator sounds like Dusty Rhodes eating peanut butter. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



The Lady Killer said:


> WHY IS :dirk not playing tonight?!? :sad:


He's 35.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

He hasn't taken a rest game yet this year, and this isn't a back-to-back. Perhaps it's just that they're playing Toronto :side: (sorry JM)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Augustin > Kyrie


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Is it a coincidence that Rudy Gay & D.J. Augustin are playing the best ball of their career after being traded/released from Toronto?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I'm gonna chalk it up to them being so grateful to not have to play for Casey anymore. Augustin's production in particular is very surprising.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Spurs gonna end KD's hot streak tonight


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Aid180 said:


> Why isn't Chicago vs. Cleveland on TV?
> 
> I found a stream for the Cavs broadcast and the color commentator sounds like Dusty Rhodes eating peanut butter. :lol


Because both teams are terrible. :troll


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Just gonna assume the Wizards have some type of phobia of getting over .500.

This is the 4th time this season they have the opportunity to go over .500 (They failed on all previous 3), and they're currently getting their ass kicked by the Celtics without Rondo & Avery Bradley. The Celtics are starting the undrafted Phil Pressey at point guard and are giving heavy minutes to Chris Johnson, who was in the D-League last week.

Of course the Celtics in typical fashion will probably blow their lead in the 2nd half but still this is pretty hilarious.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

PRESSEY DA GOD


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Great passing my Dallas down the stretch. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

demar career high :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Augustin > Kyrie


Augustin - 27 points (8/14), 5 rebounds, 7 assists
Irving - 26 points (10/19), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal

I'll take Augustin's line. :draper2


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



CYC said:


> Great passing my Dallas down the stretch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

fuckin JEFF man, i know you can do this shit more often. or at least score 20+ points night in and night out


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

It's been a loooong while since someone other than LBJ actually deserved an MVP. (Sorry D-Rose I think your trophy belongs to LBJ)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Can the Pistons tank and trade Monroe away plz? I'd say fire Cheeks too but I don't see that happening after one year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Haven't watched more than two piston games this year. What's wrong with Monroe? No improvement/defense?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> It's been a loooong while since someone other than LBJ actually deserved an MVP. (Sorry D-Rose I think your trophy belongs to LBJ)


Dwight Howard had something to say that year when Rose won 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Magic said:


> Haven't watched more than two piston games this year. What's wrong with Monroe? No improvement/defense?


Basically. He's pretty much identical to what he's been the past two seasons. What you see is what you get with him. While it's nice to have players like that, the lack of spacing this team already suffers through plus him being the easiest to move (nobody's taking Smith's contract and NOBODY gets Drummond). The Pistons need him to do more than what he's doing but I don't think he's capable of taking the leap. A worthy starter and a decent threat on a playoff team, but not what this team needs. Would be better off going with the Singler/Smith/Drummond frontcourt tbh (even though Singler is more of a bench piece).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

:deandre both gay and boogie hurt in the same game. cousins ankle injury doesnt sound too bad but we probably won't find out anything on rudy's achellies until tommorow.

suns really looking good right now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Perfect Poster said:


> Basically. He's pretty much identical to what he's been the past two seasons. What you see is what you get with him. While it's nice to have players like that, the lack of spacing this team already suffers through plus him being the easiest to move (nobody's taking Smith's contract and NOBODY gets Drummond). The Pistons need him to do more than what he's doing but I don't think he's capable of taking the leap. A worthy starter and a decent threat on a playoff team, but not what this team needs. Would be better off going with the Singler/Smith/Drummond frontcourt tbh (even though Singler is more of a bench piece).


So you're praying that you guys somehow get draft Parker? 



Is Caldwell-Pope any good?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Suns won't fucking miss tonight. Pacers aren't giving much effort, but it wouldn't help anyway.

Normally, I'd be happy with 49 first half points, but when Gerald Green is going off and you give up 62 points... You know something is up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Well the best basketball team in the world aka Team MURICA has announced the 28 finalists who will compete to play on the FIBA World Cup team.

By position:
PG - CP3, Curry, Kyrie, Lillard, Rose, Westbrook, Deron
SG - Harden, Beal, Klay
SF - LeBron, Durant, Melo, George, Iggy, Hayward, Korver, Leonard
PF - LMA, Love, Davis, Blake, Faried, Lee
C - Dwight, Cousins, Drummond, Chandler

Lawd MURICA gonna rape again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

btw I was completely wrong about the Westbrook thing. You were right Noto/everyone else, and I was being stupid. Durant is dominating right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I LeBron going to compete? Dwight said he is, and I don't think the rest would turn down the invite.



Magic said:


> btw I was completely wrong about the Westbrook thing. You were right Noto/everyone else, and I was being stupid. Durant is dominating right now.


:jordan4:jordan5


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

:durant

And I highly doubt LeBron will compete. He's already complaining about how all the deep playoff runs have fatigued him, so I doubt he'll participate in the FIBA cup. If it was the Olympics, however, I think he'd play.

I don't think CP3 or Melo will play either. As well as Rose of course.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Magic said:


> So you're praying that you guys somehow get draft Parker?
> 
> 
> 
> Is Caldwell-Pope any good?


I like the look of him, but that may only be because he is young, unknown, and has pretty good form. Don't know how much I'd like him as a starter, though. Kinda see him as a Ben Gordon type with more defensive effort. Definitely needs more work, but could see him being a contributor for their next playoff team.

If the Pistons got a do-over from the summer I think they'd blow the ship up. Not sign Smith. Fire Dumars. Not trade for Jennings. Possibly trade Monroe for a draft pick during the summer, go young, get a PG/SG/SF in the draft, then spend money in the summer in 2014 (with Charlie V/Stuckey/Monroe off books and no Smith they'd have a lot of cash room).

Instead they're a treadmill team right now


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Notorious said:


> :durant
> 
> And I highly doubt LeBron will compete. He's already complaining about how all the deep playoff runs have fatigued him, so I doubt he'll participate in the FIBA cup. If it was the Olympics, however, I think he'd play.
> 
> I don't think CP3 or Melo will play either. As well as Rose of course.





Woj said:


> For Team USA, LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony, Chris Paul are on roster, but will sit out '14 World Cup, sources tell Yahoo. May play in '16.


:lelbron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I am the source btw.

And we don't need em anyway. KD, CURRY & DWIGHT gonna lead the team to the gold again.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

WHERE'S AFFLALO? Hayward/Korver/Kawhi/Beal/Klay over him? :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I hope Korver makes it. All dem open 3's.

And :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Can you imagine a Curry/Klay/Korver/Love/Aldridge lineup on the floor? :drake1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

why la over durant?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

IDK, I was just going position by position. I think FIBA would make a Curry/Klay/Korver/Durant/Love lineup illegal - IT'S TOO DIRTY.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I really wanted Ryno to make it as a finalist for the team. I think he would be lethal in the FIBA style of play.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

This how I be doin' 'em online with the Suns though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

WHY AREN'T THE BULLS TANKING DAMN IT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

^ AUGUSTIN DA GOD


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Just saw that my boy Turner went off on the Knicks today.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Didn't get to watch most of the first half because I had a lab for school, but SUNS.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hornacek my early pick for COTY


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I've had him since the first few weeks as an even EARLIER candidate. Don't see how that little chubby fucker from Chicago doesn't give him a fight though. My 1 and 2 right now in that department. 

Too bad the DUBZ couldn't come all the way back because I think the KANGZ give the NUMBA ONE SEEDZ trouble as well. Though I did hear about a few injuries earlier including GAY and COUSINS... so maybe not.

MILES FUCKING PLUMLEE skr8' SOCKIN' it to HIBBERT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Spurs are going down :jose

Green is gone
Splitter is gone
Bonner is hurt
Parker is hurt
Now Leonard is gone 

The only person from their starting roster who ain't hurt is Duncan :jose :jose


EDIT: Projected starting line up until they're 100% good to go:

Parker
Joseph
Belinelli
Duncan
Diaw

Bench:

Mills
De Colo
Ginobli
Ayres
Bonner/Baynes

:favre


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

The funny thing is, even with a depleted lineup I still think the Spurs can win games. That's a deep roster right there.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Creating those uniforms gave some sweatshop more hours to work, meaning more wages. There's the positive side to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Spurs are just going to constantly create good role players. Pop is by the best coach ever at creating role players(him and Pringles are in a class of their own tbh) and he just always gets them to buy into the team system on both ends and it works beautifully.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Damn Bulls are putting in work right now, a 4th seed would be lovely 

Might be Thibs best coaching job yet (Y)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Dragonballfan said:


> Damn Bulls are putting in work right now, a 4th seed would be lovely
> 
> Might be Thibs best coaching job yet (Y)


Yup. Fuck tanking now. DJ Augustin and crew are gonna win the East. 

Ok, so the team has been playing well. I think they could potentially make it to the second round again. Clearly these guys have a lot of heart and they don't want to quit, so they have my full support to move forward and try to get as far as they can. Whether it's Augustin who is playing the best ball of his career, Noah who is owning the boards right now, or the other role players, I think they are doing really well with what they have. Thibs is doing a great job.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

:lmao Cuban

Dude saind the middle finger is no big deal, is retweeting pictures that people send him of them giving the finger.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

So KG has been great, at least defensively, since moving from power forward back to center (Which he played for his last two seasons in Boston)



> His impact on the defensive end is almost too big for statistics to grasp, but let’s give it a shot: since January 1st, the Nets have allowed opponents to score 107.2 points per 100 possessions with Garnett off the floor, and 87.9 points per 100 possessions with him on the floor.
> 
> I fear stating the numbers doesn’t quantify how ridiculous they are, so let’s make some comparisons. Indiana’s league-best defense allows teams to score 92.8 points per 100 possessions. The Garnett-led Nets in 2014 are nearly a full five points better than that. Utah’s league-worst defense clocks in at around 107.6 points per 100 possessions, just a hair below the Garnett-benched Nets.
> 
> In 2014, the Nets allow 47.5 percent shooting on 17.8 attempts per 48 minutes in the restricted area with Garnett on the floor, and 58.7 percent shooting on 25.9 attempts per 48 minutes in the restricted area with him off. The difference is staggering.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

LOVE in as a starter :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

KG is one of the best defensive big men ever. any news, noto?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Duncan is one of the oldest players in the league yet he's hardly missing games. With all the injuries to the Spurs, he's going to have to keep playing games now to stay afloat in the West. I have to mention about Dwayne Wade missing all these games though. He's younger than Duncan yet he's sitting out constantly as if he's older than Duncan. I know the Heat are saving him for the Playoffs but this has become very lame. So is Wade now the NBA's version of the Undertaker? Undertaker only shows up for the big matches and Wrestlemania. Seems about right.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Wade's body went through far more shit due to the way he played as FLASH. Constantly driving inside and drawing fouls takes a toll on your body and eventually it catches up to you. I, like many others, said for years that Wade would be hurting in his early 30s and retiring really early too due to the way he played. He never developed that jump shot like Kobe/Jordan/etc and continued going in hard and now his body is paying the price.


BANK SHOT DUNCAN, never had to go through the same toll, and he probably has maintained it better(just a guess).


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

All those fouls he drew during the 06 Finals have finally caught up to him. :side::StephenA2:jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Aid180 said:


> Yup. Fuck tanking now. DJ Augustin and crew are gonna win the East.
> 
> Ok, so the team has been playing well. I think they could potentially make it to the second round again. Clearly these guys have a lot of heart and they don't want to quit, so they have my full support to move forward and try to get as far as they can. Whether it's Augustin who is playing the best ball of his career, Noah who is owning the boards right now, or the other role players, I think they are doing really well with what they have. Thibs is doing a great job.


Yeah, The Bulls' schedule gets a lot tougher going forward, but if they can get through that and keep playing well, I think I'll abandon the pro-tank stance as well and just prefer they win as much as possible. Getting playoff experience for guys like Butler, Snell, and Augustin would be beneficial in the long run imo. Plus, the Bulls could always upgrade in talent through free agency and trades.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



chronoxiong said:


> Duncan is one of the oldest players in the league yet he's hardly missing games. With all the injuries to the Spurs, he's going to have to keep playing games now to stay afloat in the West. I have to mention about Dwayne Wade missing all these games though. He's younger than Duncan yet he's sitting out constantly as if he's older than Duncan. I know the Heat are saving him for the Playoffs but this has become very lame. So is Wade now the NBA's version of the Undertaker? Undertaker only shows up for the big matches and Wrestlemania. Seems about right.


When was the last time he played? I swear, every time I see the news its either he is resting or he has a sore knee


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonder who will miss out the All Star game between Derozan, Lance, JJ, Aflallo ,Lowry 

Probably JJ and/or Afflalo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Lowry and Afflalo.

Afflalo because the Magic have a bad record and Lowry because they're not gonna vote two Raptors and DeRozan is the bigger name.

JJ will make it because of his gamewinners and reputation, Lance will make it because of the Pacers great record and I already explained DeRozan.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well Wall is a lock for sure, along with Bosh and Hibbert. 

And yeah, can't see Two Raptors making it 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

LeBron on the break


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

noto pls stop acting like LANCE hasn't earned his ASG recognition either. He done great this year and only so many teams in the East are above 500 with only two being at all good. It shouldn't shock you that they get three all stars. I doubt you complained when the Celtics got four when they shouldn't have.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I never said he doesn't belong anywhere near the ASG conversation. I've said that I believe he's a candidate but I personally wouldn't pick him.

And yes I do think Lance is benefiting from playing on a team with a great record and also being in a weak conference. If the Pacers played in the West he wouldn't sniff the ASG. And also if the Pacers didn't have that good of a record, no one would consider him an All-Star candidate. Which is my point about players benefiting from being on great teams. I feel a true All-star would be someone that's having such a great year individually that it wouldn't matter what the team record is. And Lance doesn't fit in that category for me.

And lel @ the Celtics not deserving their four all-stars. Maybe you can make a case for Ray that year but the other 3 were all clearly deserving.

Edit: And to make myself clear I'm not saying team record is completely irrelevant. But more so that I don't like the fact that in the NBA players get punished for having terrible teammates in favor of guys who aren't having a better year individually but just have better teammates. Like a situation with Arron Afflalo and Lance/DeRozan/Iso Joe.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Tbh for someone who has Lance on his fantasy team, I find his numbers to be too inconsistent..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

I wouldn't call Lance inconsistent. Hell he's probably been the most consistent Pacer this season aside from George.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Notorious said:


> I wouldn't call Lance inconsistent. Hell he's probably been the most consistent Pacer this season aside from George.


I think West and Hibbert have been pretty consistent too in that case then. I think Lance is a good player, but I just feel like his contribution to the team isn't as important because of the talent he's surrounded by, the overall team is good even if they have a labelled star in PG.

EDIT: LMA HAS 40 PTS ATM


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Hibbert is really inconsistent offensively and West has been too this season.

Aldridge GOATing :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

i would trade lamarcus aldridge for tyrus thomas


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

loooooool... http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=15115


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



StarzNBarz said:


> i would trade lamarcus aldridge for tyrus thomas


Don't remind me of that trade. :no:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> loooooool... http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=15115


I honestly thought it was a regular shirt you could buy on NBA store until I actually started reading fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



Magic said:


> Wade's body went through far more shit due to the way he played as FLASH. Constantly driving inside and drawing fouls takes a toll on your body and eventually it catches up to you. I, like many others, said for years that Wade would be hurting in his early 30s and retiring really early too due to the way he played. He never developed that jump shot like Kobe/Jordan/etc and continued going in hard and now his body is paying the price.
> 
> 
> BANK SHOT DUNCAN, never had to go through the same toll, and he probably has maintained it better(just a guess).


Also in college Wade tore his meniscus and instead of getting it repaired like Rose did he opted to get it removed for a quicker recovery. It let him come back sooner, but that's gonna take a couple years off of your shelf life. His whole career he's been basically playing with no natural "padding" between his knees. For all the driving he's done, he's held up decently well with no major surgeries.

The Heat are lucky they don't have to run the West gauntlet. Wade can rest in the first two rounds and at most only have to play 14 games at a full schedule all year.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Teletovic just put up 24 points in the 2nd quarter 

And Melo has 37 in the first half 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Man DeRozan and Lowry have been phenomenal ever since Rudy left.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Damn, Melo has 43 and there's still 9 minutes left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Well he has 56 through 3 quarters. Problem is Knicks are blowing out Charlotte.


----------



## The_Great_One2 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

Melo going crazy. Keep him in!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*

And he has 60. 
Edit: He checks out with 62. That's what I figured they'd do. Get the stench of Kobe's 61 off the top of the record book.

Well Knicks fans, hope you enjoyed that. That is going to be the high point of your season.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*










Highest point of our season. Its like winning the Championship!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about the All-star game Uniforms*



> Since 1985-86 season Kobe is only player w/ 62 or more points & 0 assists. Melo’s doing it tonight


Sounds about right


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

62pts and no assist??? And people want him on the Bulls?!? :argh:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Well, we certainly could use his scoring tonight. :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Holy shit Carmelo went off tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Marcus Thornton has 19 in the first. Paul George with 11. Fun game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Chandler Parsons hit 10 straight 3's in the 2nd half, followed by two of the worst plays I might have ever seen late that helped secure the Grizzlies win...sheesh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Chandler Parsons hit 10 straight 3's in the 2nd half, followed by two of the worst plays I might have ever seen late that helped secure the Grizzlies win...sheesh


Explain the bad plays, please?

Ahh fuck me... Kings are making everything tonight. Just like the Suns two nights ago. Fuck.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



RyanPelley said:


> Explain the bad plays, please?
> 
> Ahh fuck me... Kings are making everything tonight. Just like the Suns two nights ago. Fuck.


First play while down by 1, Parsons caught the ball near top of the key off of a key drove to the right baseline and threw up a left handed floater..

2nd play down by 1 with 8 seconds to go, he ran a pick and roll with Dwight at the top of the key. He got doubled, and picked up his pivot. Passes it to Beverly who is covered and heaves up a fadeway three at the buzzer. 2nd play isnt his fault, Coach could've drawn a better play with Harden with the ball despite his struggles due to his playmaking abilities for others(Had 13 assists)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Melo first ever to score 60+ with no turnovers. What a f****** masterful performance.

Best game of the season, also leading his team with 13 rebounds.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Why are we talking about Melo when MIRZA dropped 34?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Dragonballfan said:


> 62pts and no assist??? And people want him on the Bulls?!? :argh:


When a player is that hot you typically want the ball in his hands.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Melo was so offensively masterful tonight, no reason to pass the ball. Srs.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Career nights for players today 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George! 4 point play to tie the game with 15 seconds left. Dude is fucking clutch.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

The future Laker putting up 62 :kobe10

Oh, and FUUUU at Phoenix losing to Washington. I'm feeling uneasy about them only having the 7th seed over Dallas by a half game with Minnesota, Denver, and Memphis all behind.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

LOL PG getting bailed out on a crucial 3 yet again. That was not a foul. Sac should've gotten the ball back up 1.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. PG caps it with a steal. Isaiah Thomas is such a cock.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Pacers finally getting dem superstar calls. Must feel good.



Say something nice about Isaiah Thomas imo.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's a smug inbred. ^


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Other than the Celtics getting raped by the Thunder without Durant & Westbrook, what a great night of basketball.

- Melo going for 62
- Pacers/Kings in a great OT game with Isaiah & Thornton combining for 80 and George having 36.
- LOWRY with the triple double
- Tobias Harris with 28 points and 20 rebounds
- Teletovic going off for 34
- Parsons hitting 10 3's in one half
- Close game between Minny & Golden State with Curry having 33 & 13 and Love having 26/14/8

Pretty great night for the NBA.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

TOBIAS rounding into form :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Pacers getting calls now, eh?

Aaron Gray lost that game in OT with his big doofus slow giant handling of the ball on the 3 point line when Hill stole it quite easily and hit a trailing PGGGEEEEEE!!!!!!! for the slam. 

Also, it's funny how Marcus Thornton goes off for 42, but doesn't touch the ball once in OT.

Gotta love DUH QUEENZ. :dance:dance


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Nets beat the Mavs, move to 9-1 in 2014. :mark:


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Hey everyone, long time listener first time caller.

If I had to say something nice about Kyle Lowry, I would say i always admired how he didn't go to Texas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Lowry would probably be a perennial all-star if he went to Texas and learned from a legendary coach like Rick Barnes.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

NOTO, how are you feeling about Pressey? So far I've been loving him. Think he can earn a permanent spot on the team in years to come.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

His shooting needs a lot of work but he has a bit of potential. Am more comfortable with him backing up Rondo rather than Crawford or Bayless.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Agreed. I really like his passing though.

I'm glad Crawford is gone. Don't think he would have done anything off the bench.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

According to WOJ, the Bulls are "more in play" to sign Melo in the offseason than the Lakers.

Rose/Butler/Melo/Mirotic/Noah is pretty tempting. I used Mirotic at PF since regardless of what Melo does they'll probably amnesty Boozer and they would probably have to trade Taj if they wanted to max Melo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

That would be so so awesome. :jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Notorious said:


> According to WOJ, the Bulls are "more in play" to sign Melo in the offseason than the Lakers.
> 
> Rose/Butler/Melo/Mirotic/Noah is pretty tempting. I used Mirotic at PF since regardless of what Melo does they'll probably amnesty Boozer and they would probably have to trade Taj if they wanted to max Melo.


Would be an awesome lineup. Make it happen GarPax!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

What is this Mirotic guy supposed to excel at?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

lel why not just tank for randle instead


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Notorious said:


> According to WOJ, the Bulls are "more in play" to sign Melo in the offseason than the Lakers.
> 
> Rose/Butler/Melo/Mirotic/Noah is pretty tempting. I used Mirotic at PF since regardless of what Melo does they'll probably amnesty Boozer and they would probably have to trade Taj if they wanted to max Melo.


Rose? You mean Augustin. :kobe3


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

I could see having two players as ball dominant as Melo and Rose being troublesome. Melo and Mirotic seems like a great combo at the 3/4 though, given that they both can play inside and out(if Mirotic can play at a decent level in the league).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Godfuckingdamn at Carmelo last night, just caught the game, and it was surreal.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Champ said:


> lel why not just tank for randle instead


Their coach is too good. It's like having Pop and trying to make him tank.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Rose? You mean Augustin. :kobe3


Point God is what they call him https://vine.co/v/Muan1QLjw17


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So Terrence Ross almost has 50 points 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Xile44 said:


> So Terrence Ross almost has 50 points
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App






Who?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*

Geez, in slightly over a week we've had 3 50+ point games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Terrence Ross :wall


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Who?


blasphemous post imo. the next big thing in the nba bro.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*



Xile44 said:


> So Terrence Ross almost has 50 points
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What else would you expect from a Finals contender(Clippers)?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Magic said:


> What is this Mirotic guy supposed to excel at?


Toni Kukocing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Champ said:


> blasphemous post imo. the next big thing in the nba bro.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Who?


Obvious troll post is obvious.

ROSS


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Durant with a triple double, OKC wins.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

agree with the title btw. imo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

God dam so many career high points being achieved this season.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Hopefully Wade sits vs OKC so we could see a mano e mano between Bron and KD.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Who?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Is Wade hurt or something? WTF is going on?


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

He's been hurt since 2006.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*



Punked Up said:


> Is Wade hurt or something? WTF is going on?


He has a banged up knee. "hurt".

But expect him to play tonight against the Spurs :HHH2

And the Thunder :HHH2


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

I know of course he has bad knees from the meniscus but this season he's been just sitting out back to backs, now he misses 4 games in a row for the hell of it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



Redd Foxx said:


>


Westbrook on coke or what?


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

:lol The Spurs currently have a lineup of Mills-Joseph-Bellineli-Ginobli-Ayers on the court, and they're playing well with it. Pop is a fucking god


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*



so hood said:


> :lol The Spurs currently have a lineup of Mills-Joseph-Bellineli-Ginobli-Ayers on the court, and they're playing well with it. Pop is a fucking god


While Miami has Cole/Wade/Beasley/James/Anderson :ti

Watch wade play against OKC as well, and then suddenly have a 'sore knee' again :HHH2

I hear Kawhi is out the next month with his injury. Damn fpalm

No splitter, green, and Leonard and they still managed to blow out Atlanta


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Othyus Jeffers is actually getting playing time? :drake1


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Oden in the game :lenny


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Two straight possessions and Miami gets away with blatant defensive fouling calls :HHH2

Duncan bumps Lebron a bit, and Lebron acts like someone slapped him in the face :HHH2

And now Chalmers flops :HHH2


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Omg Oden. Paying great help D and defending Duncan quite well, and then dunks all over Diaw and Duncan. Even if you dislike the Heat, you have to be happy to see him play well like this. Hard not to be a fan of his comeback attempt imo


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

That's why I traded for Oden to he spurs in myGM in 2k14 :lol


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Bosh been beastin'


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

So I'm doing a fantasy kind of draft game on an NBA board right now. Do you guys think James Johnson is a good pick to backup the forward positions?


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Corey Joseph keeps the Spurs 100 point game streak alive:mark:. No clue how long the streak is but JVG just mentioned it and gave me a reason to be excited about CoJo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Cory being mentored by Coach Rick Barnes during his time at TEXAS had a significant impact on his ability to maintain the streak, IMO.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

:melo 82 today


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Say something nice about Kyle Lowry*



DashingRKO said:


> Westbrook on coke or what?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

_@Redd Foxx_ That picture is creepy as fuck :lol


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Anthony Davis is incredible. I know 51 pts is impressive but 22 pts 19 boards and 7 blocks is just dominance.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

How do you lose the game when a player who doesn't average many points scores 51? that's what i want to know


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

LOWRY imo, btw.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Raptors just got :stern'd


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

PAT PATTERSON.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

RAPTORS



Magic said:


> Raptors just got :stern'd


Bump.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*



Magic said:


> PAT PATTERSON.


Bump.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

no demar no problem.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

brooklyn chokes once again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

KD is too good right now. Shoots from the same spot three times. First two shots were short and then third went in perfectly. Nice in-game adjustment by him.



He's also apparently 240 bounds. :durant3


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

KD pushed off on that last play


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

KD is just too good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Double team don't matter. Collapsing the paint don't matter. KD can't be stopped. :durant


mostly happy for my fantasy team. :kobe3


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmaoo Nets only losses this year are to the Raptors, Fuck off 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Hello Xile44.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

JM said:


> Hello Xile44.


Bye 

But seriously Lowry really should be an all star, especially since JJ has cooled off 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Trying to figure out who should make the Rising Stars game this year. There's usually 10 rookies and 10 sophomores that get selected. I'd guess

*Sophomores*
D. Lillard
B. Beal/D. Waiters
T. Ross
A. Davis/T. Jones/J. Sullinger
A. Drummond/J. Valanciunas/M. Plumlee
*Rookies*
M. Carter-Williams/T. Burke
V. Oladipo/K. Caldwell-Pope/B. McLemore
G. Antetokounmpo/T. Hardaway Jr
K. Olynyk/C. Zeller
S. Adams

The rookie class has been so awful this year, it's a good thing the game is no longer rookies vs. sophomores because saying it would've been a squash is an understatement.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*






The commentator is pure gold


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Teletovic is a sophomore by the way 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*



Notorious said:


> Trying to figure out who should make the Rising Stars game this year. There's usually 10 rookies and 10 sophomores that get selected. I'd guess
> 
> *Sophomores*
> D. Lillard
> ...


By the numbers list, give or take a name or two. I would have given Mason Plumlee a nod on the rookie squad but he just hasn't been playing as much in January and hasn't taken advantage of the minutes he has seen. Olynyk has the two 20+ point games to boast over his big man peers. Zeller and Adams are having decent years. There's no overwhelming choices for rookie bigs that's for certain. Pero Antic deserves a mention, though he's injured so it doesn't matter. 

If Tony Snell could shoot, he'd definitely have a spot on the rookie team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Yeah I was gonna put Antic but he got injured.

And I agree on Mason Plumlee, he's looked good in the limited minutes he does see. I like him but like you said his low minutes will probably the reason he doesn't get selected.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS imo, btw*

Knicks doing well, 3 games in a row now. Everyone is being smarter, hope we can at least beat the bad teams and make a season out of this. :clap

Bennett 15-8 in 31 minutes tonight. :clap

ANTHONY DAVIS 30-7-8 blocks (8 motherf*cking blocks :mark: )

Nice night of action tonight aside from the Spurs failing to beat good teams again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony.*

FUCK. Thought I was going to be the first to congratulate MR. TONY BENNETT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony.*

Spurs now have:

Green
Splitter
Leonard
NOW GINOBLI

:allen1 Jesus Christ


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony.*

I thought this thread was about Joel Anthony


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony.*










:ti


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vintage Rockets! :cole3

Lose to the Grizzles back to back, but beat the Spurs for the 3rd time this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

lel @ the Bulls YouTube account leaking that Noah got selected for the ASG.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

OK, I don't follow college ball at all but why was Bennett considered a great prospect again?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Bennett wasn't really considered a great prospect. Cavs picking him at #1 was a huge reach and it was said at the time of pick as well.

He's gotten off to an awful start to his career but I'm gonna hold back on calling him a bust. It's still to early in his career.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

BIG win for the WIZ.

They're only playing .500 ball and the East is at an all time low, but gotta give them credit.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Joel Anthony said:


> BIG win for the WIZ.
> 
> They're only playing .500 ball and the East is at an all time low, but gotta give them credit.


Beal was money tonight. Would like to see him get dialed in more often, kid has a sweet stroke when he's on. Wiz were smart to put Ariza on Curry for that final shot. Most guards that would typically guard Curry would've bit on the pump fake. The fact that Ariza is a long 6'8 allowed him to simply put his hands up to contest the shot and made the pump fake useless.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

im gonna go see the wizards tommorow


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Thunder/Heat tonight :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Thunder/Heat tonight :mark:







So we should expect about 80 fouls tonight then? Damn, this is going to be the longest game ever.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Now Manu is out 3-4 weeks. San Antonio is truly getting murdered by injuries. At least Splitter'll be back soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Rising Stars participants have been announced.

*Sophomores*
D. Lillard
B. Beal/D. Waiters
H. Barnes
A. Davis/T. Jones/J. Sullinger
A. Drummond/J. Valanciunas
*Rookies*
M. Carter-Williams/T. Burke
V. Oladipo/T. Hardaway Jr
G. Antetokounmpo
K. Olynyk/P. Antic
S. Adams/M. Plumlee

This year they selected 9 guys instead of 10 like they did the last few years. And lel @ Miles Plumlee not making it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

M. Plumlee is there


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

You listed Plumlee tho


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

There are like 42 Plumlee's guys. That's rookie brother Mason Plumlee that made it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

That is who I meant, Aid. I'm just shocked he's there.

























































































I lie :ti


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

They should have picked Nerlens over Mason Plumlee. They played the same amount of minutes in the last three games. :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Could Antić(31) be the oldest player to play in the Rookie-Sophomore/Rising Stars Challenge game ever?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Ginobli confirmed to be out for up to a month

:allen1 injuries fucking up San Antonio


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Harrison Barnes making the sophmore team over T-Ross is pretty ridiculous. Barnes has been god awful for the last 2 months and is averaging 6 ppg in january and like 4 ppg over his last ten games. T-Ross has been solid to really good since the Gay trade and given how much more athletic and exciting of a player he is compared to Barnes, should have been an easy choice for an all star format type game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

OKC bringing it to the Heat. :durant


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

No Derozan? No Patterson? No problem, The Toronto Lowrys just keep on winning.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Jeebus, OKC brought their shovels tonight. Just straight up :buried the Heat. Scary thing is they're doing this all without Westbrook, in the Heat's stadium.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

lbj's head weighs more than durant's body


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

KD clinching MVP


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

KD and the Thunder went in dry :durant


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

fuck evan turner


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

DIRK making a strong last minute all star push. 38 & 17.

And MAVS BALL!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

OKC's bench murdered Miami's tonight.but of course they'll get no credit and only be mentioned when they struggle


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Fuckin Jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



StarzNBarz said:


> fuck evan turner



What did my boy Turner do to piss you off?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Sidewinder400 said:


> What did my boy Turner do to piss you off?


He hit the buzzer-beater against The Celtics. Not sure why he's complaining though, that only helps the Celtics tank.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

yeah lets tank so we can end up with a player like turner.. what a franchise changer.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

where the fuck is john henson on the soph. team?!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



StarzNBarz said:


> yeah lets tank so we can end up with a player like turner.. what a franchise changer.








Not his fault everyone around him sucks. (-MCW) He's not doing that bad this year.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

So when is Wade going to be 100%? Dude's been looking lost in the past few games he has played.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Lol so that tank thing wet really well for the Bulls.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



InTheAirTonight said:


> So when is Wade going to be 100%? Dude's been looking lost in the past few games he has played.


He's only 100% in top tier games :stern


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Pelicans trying to get Babbitt to fill in for Anderson :hb


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



InTheAirTonight said:


> So when is Hughes going to be 100%? Dude's been looking lost in the past few games he has played.


He hasnt been 100% since 2008..and im being generous


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

or ya know, 2011.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*










GOODBYE, STERN. :bron3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

For the love of god PLZ let Dragic make the All Star team.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Brye said:


> For the love of god PLZ let Dragic make the All Star team.


I'd like nothing more than for him and DIRK to make it. Both of them had awesome performances last night. DRAGIC is keeping the Suns afloat without Bledsoe, and DIRK is doing the same thing he has for well over a decade. Sadly, I don't think either get in. :sad:

Dragic is easily my second favorite player.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



The Lady Killer said:


> I'd like nothing more than for him and DIRK to make it. Both of them had awesome performances last night. DRAGIC is keeping the Suns afloat without Bledsoe, and DIRK is doing the same thing he has for well over a decade. Sadly, I don't think either get in. :sad:
> 
> Dragic is easily my second favorite player.


Dragic/Dirk combo oould be awesome. 

I'd say they've both got a shot but it wouldn't shock me if they didn't make it. Dragic is also my 2nd favorite player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Nash/Dirk combo. :jose


fucking Cuban. Loved way too much even though he made one of the dumbest mistakes, at the time, by letting Nash go.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Yeah. :sad:

It did allow each of them to turn into true leaders, as they both went on to be MVPs, but I wish he hadn't let him go. They had a really solid young group in the early-mid 2000s. Also still pissed that he blew up the championship team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

My prediction for the reserves (Note: Not who I personally want to make it but rather who I think the coaches will vote in)

East: Wall, Stephenson, Hibbert, Bosh, Millsap, Noah, DeRozan
West: CP3, Harden, Dwight, Aldridge, Davis, Parker, Lillard

I think Dragic will end up making it as a replacement for either Kobe or CP3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Am I the only one that keeps thinking Davis is going to be the biggest snub in the last decade?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

I think there's a possibility he gets snubbed initially but there's gonna be two extra spots open in the West likely because of Kobe & CP3's injuries, which leaves the door open.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Magic said:


> or ya know, 2011.


No


anyways..Kyrie wants out..Maybe Cavs might come up after he leaves..Unless everyone still thinks Cavs are done rebuilding :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Please explain what problems he was having during the 2011 season. Or the 2010 season. Or 2009 season. Minor injuries and a little pain is no different than what every other player deals with by the end of the season.



Also is it only Chad Ford reporting this? If so then it's total bullshit. :lmao



Regardless, young athletes shouldn't give up on their team after three years. That's ridiculous.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Wouldn't call those minor, as they have set up what is the shell of himself is now...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Chad Ford said:


> Yeah, I see Twitter is blowing up about what I wrote about Kyrie. Thought that was fairly common knowledge that he's been unhappy there. Maybe not ... Don't overreact. Much, much harder for players in their rookie contracts to leave. They have to take a much riskier path and essential sign a qualifying offer as a restricted free agent. Very few do it. And the Cavs are working to try to create a winning situation and culture to make him happy. Didn't report it to say he's gone. Just trying to show why the Cavs are trying hard to right the ship right now.


.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

so he just admitted that he completely makes up his bullshit and just tries to say shit that seems "obvious" to him. why does anyone still take him seriously. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Well I take him serious because when it comes things related to the draft, Chad Ford is pretty legit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

i was thinking of Chris Broussard.


i always mix up ford for some reason. :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Oh, lel.

No Broussard is too busy talking about how the Lakers are going to sign Bledsoe in the offseason. As if the Suns aren't gonna match whatever he's offered.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Apparently Lillard, Parker and Hibbert are in. Stevenson out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Dwight, Lillard & Parker are in for the West; Hibbert, Noah & Wall are in for the East according to Woj.

Stephenson didn't make it. And if you want some quality TV watch Inside the NBA tonight because they're all Stephenson marks and the butthurt will be hilarious.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Noah


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

DIRK is in the ASG TLK :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :dirk


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao Stephenson 

Would of been nice if both Plumlees were in the rookie and sophomore game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Hope perhaps Dragic gets in when Kobe is officially out.

Or have they accounted for that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

No they haven't. There will be at least one spot open for Kobe's replacement and a very good chance at another spot open for a CP3 replacement.

And in the East there's also a strong possibility that Dwyane Wade sits out of the ASG in which I would expect Stephenson to get picked as his replacement.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Just got home from class, which means I can watch the Suns vs. Pacers game 

HDMI cable + laptop + my friend's League Pass login = :moyes1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Can we stop putting Joe fucking Johnson in All-Star games? PLEASE? fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

DRAGON is wrecking the Pacers right now.

also lol joe johnson. Was kinda hopefully Afflalo would get in. Miss him in Denver.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Holy shit @ this Cavs/Knicks game. 










Feel bad for Deng, damn. :lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Er Noah had such a shitty start to the season.. and Joe Johnson.. really.. tbh 2 out of 3 from Wall/Noah/Johnson shouldn't have made it, while Stephenson and Lowry should have. Just completely retarded choices.

Also, if both Paul and Kobe get dropped from the All-Star game, do they have to get replace with guards or it doesn't matter? I know Dragic should make it first and foremost, second would have to be between Lee/Cousins/Davis. Davis has been amazing but can not provide enough to carry his team to even an 8th seed, Cousins has been good but at the same time he's on a team with a lot of talent and yet they're going nowhere, Lee has not provided as much defensively as the other two most-definitely but on the other hand is on a playoff team and been possibly the 2nd/3rd best scoring option on that team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

You can get replaced by anyone, it doesn't have to be a guard. For example last year Rondo was replaced by Brook Lopez.

And how is Wall a retarded choice? He's averaging 20/9/4 and ranks top 5 amongst PG's in scoring, assists, rebounds and steals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Anthony Davis is a bust, he doesn't deserve to get in.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Dwight, Lillard & Parker are in for the West; Hibbert, Noah & Wall are in for the East according to Woj.
> 
> Stephenson didn't make it. And if you want some quality TV watch Inside the NBA tonight because they're all Stephenson marks and the butthurt will be hilarious.


DAMMIT! STEPHENSON SHOULD'VE BEEN IN THE RUMBLE MATCH!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not bothered by Stephenson not making it, that would give the Pacers 3 all stars. Wade May not play, so Lowry would likely be the call up if someone gets hurt 

Coaches watching their team get beat by last second shots, voting for Johnson lmao , he was a big part of the Nets resurgence though. Weird that CP3 isn't starting as he usually does. Curry is more fun to watch anyway 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*






















:lmao


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Cavs have been awful on the road all season tbf.

Johnson is a good player, but he hasn't been consistent enough across the season to edge guys like Lowry, Lance and Afflalo imo, with regards to the West, Davis and Cousins are going to make the team in the future so their time will come.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

karmas a bitch. lance shouldnt have pelvic thrusted courtney lee.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Davis or Cousins are making the team anyway because Kobe is getting replaced, right?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

http://www.nba.com/video/games/celtics/2014/01/30/0021300678-phi-bos-play5.nba



OH HE MAD.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Just saw the reserves...Johnson over Stephenson!? And on the west, no Cousins


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

How does Mike Brown still have a job? Can any one explain this to me? Or give an example of when he wasn't awful? (I dont count when he had lebron btw)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

He did good with the Lakers in their first year I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Er Noah had such a shitty start to the season.. and Joe Johnson.. really.. tbh 2 out of 3 from Wall/Noah/Johnson shouldn't have made it, while Stephenson and Lowry should have. Just completely retarded choices.
> 
> Also, if both Paul and Kobe get dropped from the All-Star game, do they have to get replace with guards or it doesn't matter? I know Dragic should make it first and foremost, second would have to be between Lee/Cousins/Davis.* Davis has been amazing but can not provide enough to carry his team to even an 8th seed*, Cousins has been good but at the same time he's on a team with a lot of talent and yet they're going nowhere, Lee has not provided as much defensively as the other two most-definitely but on the other hand is on a playoff team and been possibly the 2nd/3rd best scoring option on that team.


Neither has Love. 

Not to mention the Hornets got ruined with injuries this year to their big men.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Magic said:


> Neither has Love.
> 
> Not to mention the Hornets got ruined with injuries this year to their big men.


And where the hell did I indicate that I think Love deserves to be a starter in the all-star game? Because he doesn't.

And wow GS massacred LA tonight, wasn't even close. Some pretty notable plays like Steph throwing up the reverse ally oop jam to Iggy.


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Magic said:


> He did good with the Lakers in their first year I guess.


 Yeah I'd say that was kinda the same deal as his first run with the Cavs. Good to great players and a veteran cast carrying him imo. 

I actually just looked up his career coaching record and it's shockingly awesome though. So maybe he's not as terrible as i think he is.

I just feel like no team has ever over-achieved with him and his teams always end up quitting on him. I realize you weren't really defending him, I just think he's done a god awful job this year. There's no way that team isn't talented enough in a conference this bad to be a 3-6 seed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

:lmao yeah okay.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Yeah okay to me? or to him?


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Clearly you


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Yeah okay to me? or to him?


You.


Cousins or Davis don't deserve it because their records aren't good enough? Is it their fault their GMs can't put better players around them or a better coach to make those play better?

Hornets have had major injuries to literally all their stars minus Aminu, Jason Smith, and Tyreke Evans. Kind of hard to overcome your team losing two of their top 3 players and never having a starting unit.


Kings began playing better when they traded for Gay. Aside from Isaiah, there really were no other good players there before Gay came.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Lel at SportsCenter. Suns beat the Pacers and yet 95% of the highlights were Indiana highlights. Typical. :HHH2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Magic said:


> You.
> 
> 
> Cousins or Davis don't deserve it because their records aren't good enough? Is it their fault their GMs can't put better players around them or a better coach to make those play better?
> ...


Minus Jason Smith? He's been out since the 15th, just had knee surgery, and is out indefinitely. He'd also missed 7 games prior to this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

...?


I know he's missed some games, that's what I was getting at by saying they're missing him. He was their starting center(unless they planned to keep Anderson in the starting group), but even then with Anderson out he was their best big and now they're really thin on big man and have to resort to a really shitty center/pf rotation.



GOAT Phil said:


> "There's a good chance that would have happened," Jackson said of Howard signing an extension with the Lakers if he was the coach. "Dwight gave up a little bit early on the Lakers, but maybe it wasn't for him. Maybe he just didn't find the culture exactly what he needed to benefit and blossom from the game. But it cost the Lakers a lot. It cost them a draft pick."


Burying both Pringles and the front office for passing on him. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Uh, alright. You worded it really oddly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

i meant to say starters, not stars. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Speights was so awesome last night, wish Uncle Jermaine would come back already.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



so hood said:


> How does Mike Brown still have a job? Can any one explain this to me? Or give an example of when he wasn't awful? (I dont count when he had lebron btw)


Ummm..He's a really good coach, and I can't think of a time where HE was awful. Cavs issues go deeper than him, just like they went deeper than Byron Scott..


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

He's a decent defensive coach, i think he would be a good assitant.He's been awful this year though, and he has completely lost control of that team.

TBF I did say i looked over his career record and it was surprisingly great. But his teams have definitely quit on him before (The infamous Cavs-Celtics series) and i think his career record is more of a result of having Lebron in a shitty eastern conference for years. They made one finals appearance during that time and it took a god-like series from Bron against the Pistons to get there. 

He was also very shit last year and the Lakers improved dramatically as soon as he was replaced.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?43283-Let-it-all-out-The-Cavaliers-Rant-Thread/page37

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Reports say Tony Parker has a mild inflammation in the groin area from his latest MRI. Time to bring back T-Mac for 6th man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

so everyone on the Spurs is dying?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Milwaukee is fucking awful, but they picked a great year to be terrible.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Chrome said:


> Milwaukee is fucking awful, but they picked a great year to be terrible.


Yeah. Just this season ESPN has said Wiggins, Parker, Randle, Embiid, Exum, Smart and Ennis are number 1 overall worthy. Granted, it has all been at different points in the season, and some names by only one or two people, but still, it is great how deep this class is.

Also rumor has it that the Wizards, Bobcats, and Lakers are all interested in trading for Taj Gibson.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Reports say Tony Parker has a mild inflammation in the groin area from his latest MRI. Time to bring back T-Mac for 6th man.


Oh hell fpalm

Parker
Ginobli
Green 
Splitter
Leonard

4/5 and more than one third of their starting roster is hurting


And we should feel sorry for the Bulls for losing rose :HHH2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

JVG is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Damn, Ibaka and Durant are 21/23 shooting. Might want to play some defense Nets.

Oh, god. Kendrick Perkins has 8 points, almost at double figures, that is much more embarrassing.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

ROSS


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

No defense is containing OKC right now, to hot .

Nets set a record for fewest rebounds with only 17 lmao, and we have to travel to Indiana tomorrow ouch 

Ross is Nasty 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Deron Williams might be the best backup PG in NBA History.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Stall_19 said:


> Damn, Ibaka and Durant are 21/23 shooting. Might want to play some defense Nets.
> 
> Oh, god. Kendrick Perkins has 8 points, almost at double figures, that is much more embarrassing.


Perk had about a 3 year stretch where he avg close to 9-10 points a game..He's not as bad as everyone makes him out to be imo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NETS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

:taker kings taking 11 seconds to foul and when they do they give Ellis a and 1.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Pacers close to signing Bynum? If he manages to grow up then this spells serious trouble for Miami.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Pacers close to signing Bynum? If he manages to grow up then this spells serious trouble for Miami.


No it doesn't. Did you see him in Cleveland? He could barely move. If he was anywhere near what he once was the Clippers would have signed him a long time ago.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



Stall_19 said:


> No it doesn't. Did you see him in Cleveland? He could barely move. If he was anywhere near what he once was the Clippers would have signed him a long time ago.


Well I'd like to think two big centers with limited mobility cancel each other out. (Talking about Oden)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

KD's 30+ streak end because the Nets are such push overs lol. Kinda shitty considering KD had 26 and sat the entire 4th quarter. Hey it's a reminder that this isn't an individual sport as much as us fans like to constantly harp on individual statistics. The Thunder are absolutely rolling right now (Without Westbrook I might add) and that's probably all KD is concerned with anyway.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

I'd like to see how Popovich would handle Bynum's attitude


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*



pryme tyme said:


> KD's 30+ streak end because the Nets are such push overs lol. Kinda shitty considering KD had 26 and sat the entire 4th quarter. Hey it's a reminder that this isn't an individual sport as much as us fans like to constantly harp on individual statistics. The Thunder are absolutely rolling right now (Without Westbrook I might add) and that's probably all KD is concerned with anyway.


I just think he wanted to hang onto that sweet 10/12 shooting night lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

I'd take Bynum in limited minutes over Oden in limited minutes..Especially when he's getting those limited minutes with Hibbert in front of him..It's not checkmate yet, but Miami is in deep trouble now it seems


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Nate. 

This Warriors/Jazz game has been kinda fun.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

We can barely beat the Jazz. :draper2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

:barkley2 "Li-listen erneh, da warriahs a jump shootin team. They don't have dat guy you can just throw the ball in the post to and say go gimme two poaints. They a jump shootin team and in the playoffs you live by the three and die by the three."


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Anthony btw, no not that Anthony. Or that Anthony.*

Just heard about Nate 

Sad news. Fuck injuries


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Burn the video, keep the photo


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Holy fuck


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

OKC is on another level than the rest of the NBA right now.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

As it stands. Anything other than an Indy/OKC finals would be a surprise.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

You'd be surprised if the Heat made the Finals? :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

so JIM can we please have titles that aren't always about the Raptors? 



Thanks to :stern for making the league mainstream and ADVANCING in ways that probably wouldn't have been possible without him. :stern


thanks for all the titles too. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

P4P GOAT Commissioner. :stern


----------



## so hood (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

:stern should sign a lifetime deal to host the draft. I can't imagine that there would be any one anywhere who would be against that idea. It's gonna be upsetting to not have him there egging on the fans


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> You'd be surprised if the Heat made the Finals? :kobe


Unless they get Oden into a rhythm and give him 25 mpg, yeah they're done. Hibbert and Bynum gonna feast on that non-existent front court.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Unless they get Oden into a rhythm and give him 25 mpg, yeah they're done. Hibbert and Bynum gonna feast on that non-existent front court.


Fuck Bynum, I hope he goes bowling.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



so hood said:


> :stern should sign a lifetime deal to host the draft. I can't imagine that there would be any one anywhere who would be against that idea. It's gonna be upsetting to not have him there egging on the fans


Not a bad idea, at least have him come back and do the first 5 or 10 picks. Silver is likely going to get no-sold from the crowd, only :stern can draw DAT HEAT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Spurs sign Shannon Brown to 10-day contract. They'll need all the help they can get


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Unless they get Oden into a rhythm and give him 25 mpg, yeah they're done. Hibbert and Bynum gonna feast on that non-existent front court.


Indy has to use them first...The way Indy plays sometimes, you'd think George and Stephenson are the only capable guys on their team


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

NOLA signs Babbitt to a 2 year deal, MY .....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA IS BACK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



> It’s been a true culture shock for Luol Deng since he’s been a Cleveland Cavalier over the past 26 days. Not in a good way, either.
> 
> Deng has seen how a team mired in losing since LeBron James left town wrongly caters to its young star players, even as they continue to undermine head coach Mike Brown at almost every turn. In Chicago, where Deng broke in and played nine-plus seasons, there is a winning culture where players are expected to act like professionals and understand that they will suffer the consequences if they step out of line.
> 
> ...


Mike Brown, the worst head coach ever hired three times and twice by the same organization. :ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

19 pts 6 rebs and 10 assts on 9-11 shooting...


HE'S BAAACKKKKKKKK


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



StarzNBarz said:


> 19 pts 6 rebs and 10 assts on 9-11 shooting...
> 
> 
> HE'S BAAACKKKKKKKK


He'll be with the Heat in 2 years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Rondo would be a horrible fit in Miami.

I'll assume you were just trolling though.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

PAU is gonna carry the Suns to a title! :kobe10


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Why does it always seem the Nets choke away their leads...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Lebron so irate @ Ray Allen he didn't get the 2 rebounds for his triple double lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Shaun Livingston has been huge for Brooklyn , near quadruple double tonight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



Notorious said:


> Rondo would be a horrible fit in Miami.
> 
> I'll assume you were just trolling though.


Lol that post reminds me of the clip where he said he'll never play for the Heat


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYE


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Damn Noah got tossed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Damn Noah got tossed.







Love how he yells "FUCK YOU!" at each ref and points at them. :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*






:ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> :ti




:deandre


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



Chrome said:


> Love how he yells "FUCK YOU!" at each ref and points at them. :lmao


HAHAHAHAAHHA.

We're gonna lose tomorrow to the Suns too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



Adrien Mercier said:


> HAHAHAHAAHHA.
> 
> We're gonna lose tomorrow to the Suns too.


Probably, especially if Noah's suspended. After that Spurs win last week, I was starting to move away from the pro-tank stance, now I'm starting to get back on it. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

:lmao

I fucking love Noah. Glad I didn't stay up to watch that game tho bama4


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

oh man the bucks win today was the only game i've truly enjoyed all season with giannis' family in attendance for the first time and knight hitting the game winner.

if you haven't checked it out, here is giannis' twitter.

"Man larry bought another Gucci shoes for me,this guy is something else..!!" 

how can you not love him!?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

STEVE NASH. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Gonna start to watch the Lakers on League Pass when the Suns aren't playing to watch the GOAT.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

Sorry to tell you this, as I can see youre quite pumped to watch the GOAT, but Kobe is still out for at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*

I actually miss watching Kobe too. :kobe7


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



Chrome said:


> Probably, especially if Noah's suspended. After that Spurs win last week, I was starting to move away from the pro-tank stance, now I'm starting to get back on it. :lol


LOL when we expect them to lose, they win. 

Were just gonna stay around .500 for the whole season, make the playoffs then lose to the Heat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: T-ROSS: 9.5/10 from NOTO*



Exum said:


> “Definitely L.A. is one option,” he said. “I’ve been to L.A. many times and I love the city, and it is a great city. If I get the opportunity to go to L.A. and play for the Lakers, I know I’ll have love for the city. And their fans are loyal and they have the rivalry with the Clippers. But just to be in an environment where you have a great player like Kobe, where you have a mentor in a way as a rookie, I think that would be the best option.”



:kobe3


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Kobe hasn't been exciting to watch in a long while. Won't be shocked if he never plays again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Kobe hasn't been exciting to watch in a long while. Won't be shocked if he never plays again.


:lel Kobe was killing it before he got injured.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

"a long while" the fuck are you on son? did you miss all of last season when he was doing shit no other player his age had ever done before. :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Warriors' loss to the Bobcats last night was brutal. *Notorious* unleashing the shooting percentage stats of the regulars last night in the chatbox told the tale. Only Curry is shooting well (51%)in the last five games. Everyone else is in the 30%-39% range. :kobe2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Cavs need to be contracted.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

High-scoring game in Houston :mark:

Too bad I'm gonna miss most of the second half with a lab :kobe5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Russell Westbrook, Kendrick Perkins and a future second-round draft pick for Tyson Chandler, Iman Shumpert, Raymond Felton and the right to swap future first-round draft picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Why on earth would the Thunder do that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

because espn is hyping it. :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Cavs lost to the D- league Lakers...with 2 (3) fouling out...2 getting injured...Deng must want to kill Bulls management by now.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



SpeedStick said:


> Russell Westbrook, Kendrick Perkins and a future second-round draft pick for Tyson Chandler, Iman Shumpert, Raymond Felton and the right to swap future first-round draft picks.


Sounds like a trade I'd do in 2k franchise if I set all trades to be forced :lmao

Thunder would have to be retarded to do this :no:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

There's a better chance of Jeff Van Gundy doing a 450 slamdunk without a trampoline than the Thunder agreeing to that deal.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

OLADIPO scored 20 on 8-10 shooting, with only 1 turnover. Him being efficient :kobe9


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*










I guess the blowout was making him sleepy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> OLADIPO scored 20 on 8-10 shooting, with only 1 turnover. Him being efficient :kobe9


Don't get too excited it was only the Pistons.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Man, they should have made the Lakers play with 4 players. I'm not sure if the Cavs could have come back even with that advantage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't get too excited it was only the Pistons.


I'm just surprised he was efficient. :draper2


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Anthony Bennett wasn't terrible tonight

14 and 8


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LBJ and Griffin are having a pretty nice battle here at the end of the game. LBJ is winning though.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I'm just surprised he was efficient. :draper2


Me too, I was starting to get used to the 4-13 shooting and 8 turnovers. He really shows signs of greatness and then he shows that he still needs a lot of work. I wish they would have just give him the reigns at PG though and have him learn the position on the fly.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

That Clips/Heats game fun as hell. Lotta highlights.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Heard Robert Sacre (LA) played with 6 fouls tonight because Lakers have no bench :ti


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Best crowd ever.

Cheering their asses off for Miami/LeBron and then the same ones cheering for the Clippers late. 

In the end, they're all Laker 'fans'.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

the call that pretty much ended the Kings game. :banderas so bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Why on earth would the Thunder do that?


Maybe they know something about Westbrook's knee..If so, that would prob be the best deal they could get. Knicks would have no prob taking that risk to sway Melo imo


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Well, I learned something new tonight. A player can stay in the game with 6 fouls if the team is out of bench players. It's pretty hilarious, really, and describes the Lakers' season quite well.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



> ESPNSteinLine: Hearing tonight that Paul George, John Wall and Terrence Ross could all wind up joining Damian Lillard in dunk contest


Womp Womp Womp...Ross gonna kill them guys


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

mclemore and barnes are the other two in the contest.

ROSS to repeat imo.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Can't wait until Markel Brown gets drafted. He and Ross could put on some great dunk contests for several years. I'm not counting out George yet though, he could definitely win this years.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Mike Woodson is reportedly on borrowed time in New York the big question is could The Knicks still pull a big top coach into to coach them, seems like the trend this season is 3-4 game win streak, 5-6 game losing streak its not good enough, Melo will be off in the off-season he wants to win Championships and he is so far off that right now in New York


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Cavs have fired Chris Grant as their GM. Can't say this is shocking. Other than Kyrie Irving, he's perennially botched in the draft every year. I mean seriously? You have four top 5 picks in 3 years and your team is 17 games under .500. Just awful. I also suspect Mike Brown won't be around much longer as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

^Yeah, I don't think Brown lasts through the season. And drafting Bennett with the first pick was an awful decision, they should've just picked Oladipo. An Irving/Oladipo backcourt is not too shabby, and they'd no doubt be a better team if they went that direction.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

No Oladipo in the dunk contest? :mcgee1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> The Cavs have fired Chris Grant as their GM. Can't say this is shocking. Other than Kyrie Irving, he's perennially botched in the draft every year. I mean seriously? You have four top 5 picks in 3 years and your team is 17 games under .500. Just awful. I also suspect Mike Brown won't be around much longer as well.


He didnt botch it, dudes just havent played up to their potential. Wasn't like he overly reached for anyone other than Bennett(Though the top was weak anyways) or passed on a big time name. Guys just haven't produced. It happens. Don't see why it's his fault for not drafting the guy who was drafted 7-10 spots lower who turned out to be better than most expected

Anyways, Pelicans arean now being called the Smoothie King Center makes me hate that franchise even more. The colors, the name and now the arena name...smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> He didnt botch it, dudes just havent played up to their potential. Wasn't like he overly reached for anyone other than Bennett(Though the top was weak anyways) or passed on a big time name. Guys just haven't produced. It happens. Don't see why it's his fault for not drafting the guy who was drafted 7-10 spots lower who turned out to be better than most expected
> 
> Anyways, Pelicans arean now being called the Smoothie King Center makes me hate that franchise even more. The colors, the name and now the arena name...smh


I really don't recall seeing anyone having Tristan Thompson or Dion Waiters as top 5 picks. Those were both reaches.

And yes the Smoothie King Center is fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Thompson was better than all the other the players, that weren't PGs obviously, until Klay was picked on the 11th pick. Thompson pick deserves more praise than hate tbf.


Jonas can be argued but he also has failed to live up to the huge potential(as of now), but he does seem far more promising.



Waiters was a big reach and many other names could have been taken. If they had taken Drummond(tbf wasnt even close to being projected that high, except for by me :kobe3) they would be set right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just read about what happened in the Lakers vs. Cavs game. Cavs can't even beat the bench of a barely mediocre Lakers team. :ti


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lillard is participating in all all star events.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Paul George is an overrated dunker.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Lillard is participating in all all star events.


I just hope they aren't doing that East vs West competition again.


Edit: Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck they are doing it again fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Rooting for Afflalo in the 3 contest, Wall in the dunk and Dragon in the skills. Love the rosters for each.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

De Colo broke his nose and came back in the game. What a boss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The dunk contest format has been changed, guys. There's no longer one individual winner.



> This year’s event will feature the participants competing as a team – three players representing the Eastern Conference and three players representing the Western Conference – in an above-the-rim two-round format.
> 
> In a significant first in the event’s history, the competition will tip off with a Freestyle Round where the dunkers for each conference will have 90 seconds to showcase as many dunks as they want. At the conclusion of the Freestyle Round, the panel of judges will then choose a winner by voting “East” or “West.” The winning conference will earn the advantage of deciding whether its dunkers will dunk first or second in the head-to-head battles that take place in the Battle Round.
> 
> The Battle Round will feature head-to-head matchups pitting East dunkers vs. West dunkers, with the judges choosing a winner for each battle. Upon losing a head-to-head battle, that dunker is then eliminated from the competition. The first team to win three battles will win the competition and be crowned 2014 Sprite Slam Dunk champions.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Won't there still be a fan vote for the best individual dunker at the end who will then be recognized as winner? I think I heard someone on TNT saying that. Then again, I was taking a nap so I don't really know


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

^^^^ I really hope there is still an individual winner 

I was actually looking forward to the dunk contest this year. This will probably make the big stars less inclined to enter now Don't agree


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I can't believe Klay Thompson isn't in the 3-point shooting contest..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> I really don't recall seeing anyone having Tristan Thompson or Dion Waiters as top 5 picks. Those were both reaches.
> 
> And yes the Smoothie King Center is fpalm


Actually think the Waiters pick was good..and with Tristan, was there any other big they could've gotten right there that would've felt justified?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> Actually think the Waiters pick was good..and with Tristan, was there any other big they could've gotten right there that would've felt justified?


Jonas.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Hinrich gonna drop 40+ tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Jonas.


Eh..I dont think he's that much better than Tristan to the point he'd make or break Cleveland this year


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

^ VUC


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Curry's about to drop 50 on the Bulls.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Paul George gonna kill in the dunk contest this year. I wish Lebron would at least do it one year, is he really that afraid of losing? I don't think people care as much as he thinks they do, plus I would bet the bank that he wins if he entered anyway. It's just for fun, I really don't get why he doesn't want to do it considering he plays in the ASG every year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



pryme tyme said:


> Paul George gonna kill in the dunk contest this year. I wish Lebron would at least do it one year, is he really that afraid of losing? I don't think people care as much as he thinks they do, plus I would bet the bank that he wins if he entered anyway. It's just for fun, I really don't get why he doesn't want to do it considering he plays in the ASG every year.


Because he's not a good dunk contest dunker...simple as that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah I'm not really that interested in seeing LeBron in the dunk contest. He's a power dunker. He's not a dunk contest kind of guy. But then again, I don't really care about shit like starpower, I'm not one of those that need to watch stars in order for them to find the dunk contest entertaining.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Jordan Crawford... fpalm


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Lillard is participating in all all star events.


Damn. He's the first player to ever do that. Amazing story.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> Because he's not a good dunk contest dunker...simple as that


I gotta disagree.. I think he would kill it. Doesn't need to be super technical stuff, just his elevation, style, and power can make a simple dunk look amazing. Dwight doesn't have the flare of a guy like Paul George (or even Lebron) but he was a lot of fun to watch in the dunk contest and went on to win because of a lot of the traits I just mentioned. Sometimes less is more when you can throw it down like Dwight or Lebron.

Here's a good example


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

That's an average dunk in a dunk contest. Maybe even below average.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> That's an average dunk in a dunk contest. Maybe even below average.


Yeah if Demar Derozan does that dunk it's average because he's a finesse dunker. The way Lebron did it makes it a 50 or damn close. Watch the baseline angle and tell me that isn't nasty. Plus I'm sure Lebron would come with some fire if he entered. Lebron could do every dunk Dwight and Blake did in previous years that they won. I mean not everyone is a Vince Carter or Jason Richardson type dunker, I think the judges and fans also appreciate the Lebron/Dwight/Griffin type throw downs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It's an average dunk for a dunk contest. I'm not going pretend like it's anything more just because it's LeBron doing it and not a guy like DeMar DeRozan or Terrence Ross.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Who gives a fuck? It's the dunk contest, FFS. :kobe


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I still enjoy the Dunk Contest 

GORAN DRAGIC for Skills Challenge winner though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

That's OLADIPO's to lose, bro.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

idk how you gonna try to argue that Lebron doesn't make the same dunk look better then someone who can't elevate and throw it down with the power and style that he does. A lot of the dunk contest isn't about what you did, but how you did it. I've seen guys make a dunk into a 50 that someone in a previous year scored lower on because they didn't do it with the same elevation and style. If Lebron took off from the free throw line I bet it would look 100x cooler then Serge Ibaka doing it.

To each his own..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Umm I'm pretty sure Ross and DeRozan can elevate and dunk with power.

It's quite simple for me. I don't give a shit about star power, I'm not gonna rate a dunk a 43 when a guy like Terrence Ross or Gerald Green does it but then give LeBron a 50 for doing literally the exact same dunk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

If they elevate the same, have the same level of style/power then they do deserve the same score. My point is that very few if any can actually match Lebron in any of those categories which is why I want to see him in the dunk contest, not because he's a huge star.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LeBron gets in the dunk contest and does the exact same things others guys in previous contests did that made everyone call it a snoozefest, yall gonna kill him for the rest of his career. He did the High School one and he's been blessing us with those same subpar dunks for the past decade in games. Give it a rest


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Still mad Thompson isn't in the 3-point contest sigh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anthony Davis has been named the replacement for Kobe in the ASG.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Not surprised because it's in New Orleans. Him getting snubbed by the coaches is still pretty fucking weak though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

found out Ben Mclemore is going to be in the dunk contest. lillard,george,wall and him ought to put on a show.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

This game wouldn't be close if Paul George didn't get a stripper pregnant


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Aldridge should get an assist for that one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

George having a crap night


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I think George can have an off night like tonight and Indiana can still beat quality opponents, like they did. He's sprung up this year obviously but they still have one of the better overall teams, if not the best, in the entire league. George Hill sending a statement with Stephenson out tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Fuck tanking.






Magic sure do have some young talent on that roster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Ugh, wish I actually watched that game. Still though, shows a lot for a young team like them to come back & complete it in such a spectacular way.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Durant misses the shot. Completely neglecting a wide open Jeremy Lamb. And just stands there afterwards witnessing Tobias lay down the game winning dunk.....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> I think George can have an off night like tonight and Indiana can still beat quality opponents, like they did. He's sprung up this year obviously but they still have one of the better overall teams, if not the best, in the entire league. George Hill sending a statement with Stephenson out tonight.


Yea, I agree with you. Pacers have been close to unbeatable at home this season.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I'm gonna need a gif of that Aldridge assist to West.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

And now Belinelli is out for the spurs >__>

Splitter
Belinelli
Leonard
Ginobli



:allen1


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Heat have lost the last 3 in Salt Lake City, nothing to see here. Just one of those anomalies.

All I want is a win in OKC and we can lose every other game on this west coast swing for all I care.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Memphis took -- and made -- only one free throw to set an NBA record for fewest free throw(s) attempted in a game.



Fine them for not flopping enough.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

And they still won?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> And they still won?




79-76.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LOL @ the Heat losing to the Jazz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Chrome said:


> LOL @ the Heat losing to the Jazz.







Well LeBron sucks now, he's done. Not even a double double? What a scrub.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LBJ already way past his prime.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Missed the Suns vs. Warriors tonight because I got a PS4 a few hours before 

GORAN DRAGIC with 34 and 10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lol Cheeks already is out according to Woj after 50 games.

Sheed HC for the rest of the season while they tank plz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Is it Cheeks fault they signed Josh Smith? fpalm



Organizations need to stick with their coaches otherwise they end up like the Cleveland Browns where coaches literally avoid your situation because it's career suicide.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

While I don't Cheeks is a good coach at all, firing him 50 games into the season after you give him that crappy roster is laughable.

If anything, Dumars is the one who should've been fired which is something that is long overdue.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

"Congrats on back to back wins..Now get out" - Joe Dumars


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Dumars just trying to save his job. If he's not out at the end of the season I'll be shocked, even if they make the playoffs as a 7 or 8 seed. Really need a new voice in there and he's made bad decision after bad decision since about 06.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

They get Hollins, Dumars might just save his job


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Dumars should've been fired after he traded Chauncey for A.I. and then the following offseason gave long term contracts to Ben Gordon and Charlie Villanueva.

And speaking of Chauncey, is he basically in a role like Juwan Howard the past few years with the Heat? As in he's essentially a player-coach?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He's pretty much done as a player. Doesn't play back to backs, and when he does play its very limited minutes. The ACL injury was about it for him. 

So yeah, he's Juwan Howard 2.0 now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...ll-gangbang-cavs-if-they-make-playoffs-video/

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So Durant is kind of like what Melo could have been if he had the work ethic and desire to improve his game rather than settle for what he is and be content with it. huh.



I don't even think its fair comparing the two anymore nor is it really fair to compare anyone with him aside from Lebron at this point. Durant's going to take the throne(aka the best player in the league) by force. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Melo's having the best season of his career, not his fault the rest of the team is incompetent. Obviously Durant & LeBron are a tier above him but Melo's putting up 27/9 on good efficiency and when it's all said and done will be a 1st ballot HOFer. The vast majority of NBA players would love to have "settled" and had a career like Melo has.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

And he could have been so so much more with his scoring ability. That's what the SHAME is, noto.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He's 11th all time in career points per game average, I think Melo's done fine for himself.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Please hire Sheed as HC :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Kendall Marshall is better than I thought he was. srs


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

he's better than what we all thought he was as most of us thought he shouldnt even be in the league. decent surprise for the lakers, but we have enough point guards(lol no we dont as they're all always injured). we need young, talented wing players and defender. DEFENDERS PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY PLS. Someone to protect the rim/paint is also a must.


Really we need a total rebuild. Fuck Ryan Kelly too and him getting minutes. He's gone as soon as Pringles is gone.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Whoa the bulls made me sweat there in the end but a win is a win I guess (Y)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumlee is a straight up dunk machine 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

PGSucks said:


> GORAN DRAGIC with 34 and 10 :mark: :mark:


Why did the Rockets let him go again?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

HOLY FUCK @ THIS 4TH QUARTER

OLADIPO IS KILLING IT :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nelson gets a timeout while losing the ball. Bail out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

HAHAHA YES

ORLANDO BEATS OKLAHOMA CITY AND INDIANA IN CONSECUTIVE GAMES :mark::mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, that whole final minute.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Oh shit, CP3 is back and the Clippers are on another level. Currently leading 30-5 over the 6ers.

Must suck to play 7 minutes and already be down 25.

Edit: Whelp, Philly down 31 after 1 quarter. Ouch.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Orlando wins their third straight and back to back wins against the best team in both conferences in OKC and Indy. lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Sixers down 49 at the end of 3 quarters :lmao


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Griffin has been the 3rd best player this season after Durant and LBJ. He should win MIP.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Fuck how bout them Magic, beats the two best teams in the NBA both by one point.

LOL and George ignoring Davis's handshake


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

ROLL ON!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



> Forward and possible free agent-to-be Zach Randolph has yet to say whether he plans to opt out this summer but has made it widely known that he wants to return. In turn, it appears the Grizzlies have no plans of trading him.
> 
> ...
> 
> As a footnote, the Suns inquired about Randolph but were told he wasn't available. One rival executive also noted the possibility of the Philadelphia 76ers' Thaddeus Young being a target, as the 25-year-old who is averaging 17.5 points and 6.2 rebounds per game is known to be up for trade discussion.


ah...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

looks like the celtics have another eastern conference player of the week


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Any word on when Rose can return to the court by? I heard he was practicing during the Golden State Game, is it even going to be this season?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I heard it said during the game last night that he isn't even jogging yet. 

Gonna be a long while yet I expect.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

They already ruled him out for the year


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He's out for the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LOLROSE

Thought we were done discussing him. I suppose he does fall into the "Former NBA players" category, though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So in CELTIC news which everyone in here cares so much about

- SULLY has been named Player of the Week.
- RONDO's minute restriction is likely over and in his last three games he averaged 14 points, 11 assists, 8 rebounds and 2 steals.
- FUTURE is allegedly being shopped hard by Danny Ainge and one of the teams inquiring about him the most is the Hawks.
- Also being shopped by Danny is BASS with Golden State, Charlotte and Phoenix all showing interest in trading for him and Bass is considered the Celtic most likely to be traded next week at the deadline.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

But if the Celtics trade FUTURE, then they'll have no FUTURE.

RIP Celtics.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Danny Ainge Da Gawd has a plan, he always does.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lol I'm done with all D Rose news.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

dwane pls promote patterson to long term starting 4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Uncle Jeff Green getting his trade value up :mark:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

One day after being blown out by like 40 to the Clippers the 76ers are down 33 to the Warriors with 10 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. Geez.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Sixers lost by 45 last night and are losing by 42 to the Warriors right now. They might not score 50 through 3 quarters

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Philly with that hardcore tanking.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

ROLL ON!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Any Truth to the rumor that the Spurs want Carlos Boozer, Mike Dunleavy and Taj Gibson??? Just barely heard about it, I say make the trade before they change their minds :lol

Seriously though I'd try to keep Taj and the other two I don't really care either way if they are gone


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Sixers taking the tanking thing to a whole new level.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



James said:


> I'm going to be one of the top four that's ever played this game, for sure. And if they don't want me to have one of those top four spots, they'd better find another spot on that mountain. Somebody's gotta get bumped, but that's not for me to decide. That's for the architects.



This ..... needs to slow the fuck down because I'm loling at him saying he'll be top 4 when he shit the bed for half the finals last year. Casuals will overlook that, but not architects, LBJ. :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

no idea why he even answered that question. he needs to win at least two more titles to get into the top five imo.

he also needs to make up his mind regarding his GOAT list tbh. iirc he had dr j in his top 3 at one point, now he has magic in there instead.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He shat the bed during the '11 Finals as well (thank God). Didn't he shit the bed in the Finals when he led the Cavs there, too?

In other news, :dirk looking to increase the win streak to 6 tonight. :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

eh, everyone's top 5/10 changes a lot. Although Magic should definitely be in there imo and he's my second top player. HE HAD EVERYTHING, except a jumper. :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

yeah magic was incredible. as it stands I have it mj, kareem, magic, bird, russell in that order.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Suns are going to be so fun to watch in the playoffs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Noah wit Dat Triple Double I love it :banderas


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Heat/Suns was a great game. Lebron doing Lebron things down da stretch


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

6 man dunk contest all-time, Thompson, Irving, Wilkens, Jordan, Carter, Richardson.

Honorable mentions: Connie Hawkins, T-Mac, McGee, Lebron, Kemp/inspired Garnett, pre-injury Wade/Clyde Drexler. Last two are take your picks, both options bring the same thing.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

MJ
Wilt
KAJ
Magic
Larry
Russell
Shaq
Duncan
LBJ
Kobe


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Shaq over Moses :ti

I'd pay to see that one on one though


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InTheAirTonight said:


> MJ
> Wilt
> KAJ
> Magic
> ...


Yep, I got the same top 10.



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Shaq over Moses :ti
> 
> I'd pay to see that one on one though


lol Moses Malone isn't in the top 5 centers all time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:lmao Clearly, though the top 10 probably has 6 or 7 centers.

MJ, Magic, Bird, Kareem, Russell, Wilt, Duncan, Moses, Olajuwan, Baylor.

Shaq and Oscar vastly over rated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lol @ LBJ over Kobe. 



Justify right now why Lebron's career, at this very moment, is better than Kobe's without sounding absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Neither belong right now, they aren't at Duncan's level position wise.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Duncan is a center.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Duncan is the greatest PF of all-time, just ahead of McHale.

Saying Duncan is a C based on height is like saying Barkley is a SG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

im basing it on the position he played at for the majority of his career. he's a center and has been since robinson retired.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He's widely regarded as the greatest PF of all-time, so you are clearly wrong :kobe6


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*











:renee


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> He's widely regarded as the greatest PF of all-time, so you are clearly wrong :kobe6



lel @ clearly wrong. tell me, stax, how many of those people actually watch the spurs? "widely regarded" likely contains a vast majority of people that never actually watch the spurs consistently.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Duncan didn't start regularly playing center until like the 08-09 season. Even after Robinson retired he mostly played PF while guys like Rasho Nesterovic, Nazr Mohammed and Fabricio Oberto started at center. Even now when the Spurs are healthy Duncan starts at PF and Splitter plays center. Although I might be wrong about that one, I think they kind of alternate based on matchups.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

and yet he always covers the center if they're better and will hold down the center position if it's for the best for the team.
either way this is just a side argument to the retarded fact that even if he is the best PF of all time, which is true but I stand by the fact he's held the center position far longer than anyone gives credit to, it still wouldn't make him a better player because of it. positional dominance means little and if it did mean something it would boost kobe's resume seeing as there's a lot less elite SGs than there are elite PFs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why wouldn't you have Duncan guard the opposing team's best big? When ranking him all time I consider him a PF because that's the position he played during his peak and the position he played during the title runs. When you think of Duncan's best years, he was mainly playing PF in those seasons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

MJ
Magic
Kareem
Russel
Wilt
Bird
Kobe
Duncan
Shaq
Hakeem

Honerable mentions
The Big O,Lebron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

so I guess Lebron really has finally decided to stop being "humble" when he clearly isn't.

"To be honest, I feel I've been snubbed two years in a row [on the defensive award], and I’m serious,” James said. “And that's one selfish thing about me … I feel like I should have won it.” 


I don't disagree that he was deserving of it, not saying he should have won but he had a great case for it, but the guy pretended for years that he was some saint and I'm glad he's bringing that own image down. Fucker had helped ruined the league with that fake nice guy shit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah, Fake nice guy stuff has to go.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Now I know what to yell at LeBron tonight against the Warriors. "THANK YOU FOR CEASING TO ENGAGE IN FALSE HUMILITY, 'BRON MAN!"


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lebron been putting on an act for the media since the end of the 2010 season when he was getting killed by them every time he opened his mouth (you know.. his actual personality). We've seen Lebron's true colors at this point, he's arrogant and not in the Kobe/Jordan kind of way. If you gonna be like that at least own it, that fake nice guy shit when the cameras are on is lame af. Comes off as insecure with all the talking he's done this season about KD, where he ranks all time, the awards he thinks he should've won.. give it a rest man. If he was as great as he thinks he is then he would let his play speak for itself instead of trying to sway and persuade people, nobody trying to hear that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I don't care if he thinks he should have won all the awards since he started playing, the problem I have is that he actually pretended for years that he was humble. Like actually trying to act humble when he clearly wasn't and it came off so fake and forced and now the league is full of ******* like him.












like come on, this was from years ago too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

plus he's got "the chosen one" tatooed on his back. Not exactly the humble-list thing to do.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LeBron James GOAT stat:

29 years young :mark:



DesolationRow said:


> Now I know what to yell at LeBron tonight against the Warriors. "THANK YOU FOR CEASING TO ENGAGE IN FALSE HUMILITY, 'BRON MAN!"


If anything dude, yell; "THANK YOU LEBRON FOR TURNING STEPHEN CURRY FANS IN TO LEBRON FANS"






That's something to be mad about !


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Tbf, I'd rather players be fake nice guys than honest jerks. It's better for the league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Everyone needs some jerks to hate, Lebron just taking lessons from Dr. Stern


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Magic said:


> like come on, this was from years ago too.


He looks like Amare there. And isn't Amare's nickname STAT? Weird.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It took Tiger Woods getting caught cheating on his wife...It took Kobe a rape case...It took Dwight getting shipped to LA instead of Brooklyn..It took LeBron publicly announcing going to Miami with his own special...I wonder what it will take for Durant. His good guy image is peeling away ever so slightly, but the complete turn hasn't occurred yet


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

When Durant bails on the Thunder in 2015


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

See, I was gonna say when he drops his mixtape and the media gets a hold of it, but yeah..Once Durant leaves OKC, they're gonna ship the franchise back to Seattle and place all the blame on Durant leaving so he gets double the heat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Tbf, I'd rather players be fake nice guys than honest jerks. It's better for the league.


how? how are players not being who they actually are better for a league than them just being themselves?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



The Lady Killer said:


> He looks like Amare there. And isn't Amare's nickname STAT? Weird.


Yeah Amare's nickname is STAT. Standing Tall And Talented. Except Amare can no longer stand tall and is no longer talented.

He might as well take the nickname.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Shame what's happened to Amare, he was one of my favorites to watch a few years ago but injuries have fucked him hard.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Never knew that's what it stood for. Always just thought it was because he put up ridiculous stats during his prime in Phoenix.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Amare is a complete turnstile on defense. He was never any good to begin with on D but at least when he was young and healthy his quickness could sometimes make up for his ineptitude and he could recover and block shots. Now he plays defense like he has bricks in his shoes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I loved watching the Suns back in the day as well. Nash/Marion/STAT. :allen1


It's a shame they didnt lock up Joe Johnson too, otherwise they might have had a legit chance at a championship back then.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> See, I was gonna say when he drops his mixtape and the media gets a hold of it, but yeah..Once Durant leaves OKC, they're gonna ship the franchise back to Seattle and place all the blame on Durant leaving so he gets double the heat


LOL the Chesapeake is too sexy for the NBA to walk away from.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> LeBron James GOAT stat:
> 
> 29 years young :mark:
> 
> ...


Oh, shit! :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

To be fair I think the vast majority of NBA players are cocky in their own way.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Not :dirk

Speaking of, we have Indy tonight. :jose

At least Warriors get Miami to even things out a bit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> LeBron James GOAT stat:
> 
> 29 years young :mark:
> 
> ...


Oh, shit! :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

he got one warrior fan to give him an assist?









:kobe9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I fail to see the relevance of a bunch of Laker fans chanting MVP to Kobe.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The relevance is the fact the it's happening in Boston. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Once more, unto the breach, dear friends, once more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Once it comes out Durant orchestrated the Supersonics moving to OKC his heel turn will be complete.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This game was a lost cause when West got teched for being elbowed in the head and pushed. That ****** with the slicked hair sucks at his job.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



The Lady Killer said:


> Not :dirk
> 
> Speaking of, we have Indy tonight. :jose
> 
> At least Warriors get Miami to even things out a bit.


Where's the faith, bro? 

MAVS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Miami's gonna beat GSW, Dubs suck at home when it's not the playoffs.

If it was in Miami, and if Bogut was healthy, might be a different story.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kevin Durant cheated on his fiancé. He is going to become such a GOAT heel. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Hey guys, look, Philly isn't losing by 50.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

60?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Glad I get local Clippers game here. Always involved in entertaining games. Another great game with the Blazers ongoing.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:lelbron Trolling with dat game winner


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Fcking cold blooded by Bron!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

good god lebron........


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CYC said:


> Kevin Durant cheated on his fiancé. He is going to become such a GOAT heel.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuck. He's gonna turn on Westbrook next.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

That was a fade-away 3 too. A great shot he hit, nothing the Warriors could do as that was as good as defense you can play in that position.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

god damn Lebron... that was cold blooded. Over arguably the best perimeter defender in the NBA no less


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Revenge is a dish best served with .2 seconds left on the clock..

In typical LeBron fashion, it just couldn't have been at the buzzer though.

From now on when I see LeBron do good shit I just think of Joel Gertner saying "WELL, WELL, WELL.."

That should be his shot make/free throw make sound at home games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:lelbron :bron :bron2

Lebron showing up his GOATness right after talking about mount rushmore. Troll on, playa.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LeBron's new Mt. Rushmore

High School LeBron, Rookie Year LeBron, Heat LeBron, OSCAR ROBINSON.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

In other news, James Harden literally makes a last second layup to give the Rockets their 7th straight win.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> LeBron's new Mt. Rushmore
> 
> High School LeBron, Rookie Year LeBron, Heat LeBron, OSCAR ROBINSON.


No 

High School LeBron, Rookie Year LeBron, 1st MVP LeBron, Heat LeBron






:jt


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

that was just a case of great offense beating great defense.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kobe Bryant must of been proud after that game winning fade away three 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Dagger surgically removed.

Got to go in via the players' entrance, that was cool.

Sadly had perfect seats for LeBron's fadeaway three. Was meant to be...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Terrible shot, but Rushmore James got it done while Larry Hughes checks to see when is Miami's next national TV appearance so he'll know when to play


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Heat needing a last second 3 to beat a Bogutless Dubs :ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*









Saw youtube comments hating on it, idk what that dance or taunt is called but i love it :lebron8

Still think Durant is a lock for MVP, he is having an amazing year plus there is always voter fatigue. I'm sure there are writers who just don't wanna vote for LBJ. Just look at the one dude who voted for :melo last year :ti


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Magic said:


> I don't care if he thinks he should have won all the awards since he started playing, the problem I have is that he actually pretended for years that he was humble. Like actually trying to act humble when he clearly wasn't and it came off so fake and forced and now the league is full of ******* like him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe his last year in Cleveland and first year in Miami humbled him a bit? I agree that during his years in CLE he did act like a pompous asshole but you have to remember how young he was and how overwhelming it must be to have an entire city treat you like a god. He had a crazy amount of media attention.. that shit would get to any person's head, that's just human nature. Just looking at him now he seems honestly different.. Idk He comes off a lot more genuine than guys like Wade, or even Durant. I'm not saying he doesn't have character issues but you aren't gonna hear about him getting in trouble with the law or anything of that nature.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I'm not saying I dislike him for being cocky or confident in his abilities, I'm saying I hate how he acted humble when he's not and feigned humility. It's not him and I'd rather just him be him than try to look good solely for branding purposes. I think he realizes he's going to be huge regardless know which is why he's being a little more honest and I'm glad he is.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I just noticed the Bobcats are the 8th seed....at 23-30. :ti


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I still can't understand how the Bucks are STILL stuck at single digit wins. Like come on...I get that you have zero talent and your team has been shit for a while, but there's no excuse for an NBA team to be that bad. Especially while playing in this Eastern Conference.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

NBA needs some sort of flex schedule. We have 4 team all missing star players on TNT tonight. Just depressing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



SoupBro said:


> Saw youtube comments hating on it, idk what that dance or taunt is called but i love it :lebron8


He's been doing that thing for almost 2 years..Have no idea what it is, but at least it's different


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hate playing against the Bulls, their allowed to play with so much physicality but forbid you from breathing on them and Nets can never win on back to backs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> I still can't understand how the Bucks are STILL stuck at single digit wins. Like come on...I get that you have zero talent and your team has been shit for a while, but there's no excuse for an NBA team to be that bad. Especially while playing in this Eastern Conference.


where were you when the 2012 bobcats played


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I think the LeBron dance is him lowering the roof (as opposed to raising it or something like that).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It's him pushing the pressure down I believe, I think I read somewhere.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NBA gametime has a special Valentine's promotion starting today until Monday ($49.99) wanna get it but what I can do I do with the league pass, exactly? Is it even worth getting? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CYC said:


> NBA gametime has a special Valentine's promotion starting today until Monday ($49.99) wanna get it but what I can do I do with the league pass, exactly? Is it even worth getting?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


With league pass you can watch every game that isn't nationally televised or locally televised.

And yes it is very much worth getting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Champ said:


> where were you when the 2012 bobcats played


Always enjoyed how that team lost their last 23 games to close the season. Paying homage to thier owner, the GOAT. :jordan


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:stern elected to the HOF.

2014 HOF finalists also include Tim Hardaway, Alonzo Mourning, Kevin Johnson, Spencer Haywood, Mitch Richmond and a few others that I don't remember right now :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

League Pass is probably the GOAT invention.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I <3 League Pass mainly because the Suns are never on TV, and also because I use my friend's account so it's free


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



DA said:


> It's him pushing the pressure down I believe, I think I read somewhere.


It's a modified backbreaker..thats my story and im sticking to it


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



PGSucks said:


> I <3 League Pass mainly because the Suns are never on TV, and also because I use my friend's account so it's free


DRAGIC :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*











might be one of the funniest PGs in the league to watch, if not the best. his handles and passes are incredible.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I remember that. Made Fisher look like a traffic cone (not that hard to do but still).


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

so is anyone watching the celebrity all star game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

yes. we're just all in the CHATBOX.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

SKYLAR DIGGINS fine ass was all I was watching :shaq2


It actually was one of the better celeb games, like, ever. That's not saying much, but there was a good collection of talent out there.

Arne Duncan probably schools the fuck out of Obama in one on one.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Andre Drummond. :lmao


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Am I only guy who remember nothing in the last 4 or 5 dunk contests? Even forgot who won those till I looked it up in Wikipedia.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I remember Blake jumping over a car but that's about it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Elana Delle Donne...DAMN.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bradley Beal holy shit what a comeback!!!

Let's go Belinelli


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It's a tie!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Spurs win in 2014 :HHH2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bring on the dunk contest, please be decent.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wish the Dunk Contest was first. This has been snoozeworthy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Drake is right there sitting in the audience..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LOL TERRANCE ROSS!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

To be honest I was hoping Terrence Ross was going to jump over Drake and knock him on his ass after coming out with that entrance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:lol at Benny just laying there chilling.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My dude!


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lol! wtf is this?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhhhh. The dunk was weak, but Shaq was awesome.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

JOHN WALL!!

EAST DOMINATING


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:wall


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

this has been the worst all star saturday night ive ever sat through.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*











Just keep watching this every time you think of THIS years crummy contest...​


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Format blows. Only one dunk for participants is lame as fuck. You could argue that Lebron practice contest was better.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

What retard made the dunk contest team vs team? It's in individual event! The crowd even shit on it at the end, we want to know who would win out of Wall, George, Ross. I thought that was just to see who made it to the final round. They have one of the best dunk contest rosters of all time and they completely fuck it up by making it East vs West, that was some bullshit. I felt like I was watching the 2014 Royal Rumble again, wtf kind of ending is that?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

harry barnes with the worst dunk contest showing in history


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

People complain too fucking much. Really the only complaint I have is that there should've been another round to establish a real winner. As far as the actual dunks in the contest? They were great. Unfortunately the New Orleans crowd was dead and it has been dead this entire weekend other than that 5 minute stretch during the Rising Stars game when Waiters & Hardaway were going back and forth.

The actual dunks in the contest were fine, this wasn't even close to the worst dunk contest of all-time.

Like I said in the chatbox, when it comes to this contest the NBA just can't win. People constantly complain about the dunk contest every year so the NBA tries to come up with a new format hoping that maybe with change they can liven things up a bit. What happens? People still bitch. People say they want superstars competing? This year we have 3 all-stars in it and people still won't stop bitching because LeBron isn't in it and even when you had a legit star like Blake Griffin in it people complain about how it was practically rigged for him to win and he didn't deserve it. I've come to the conclusion that with the dunk contest people will just complain regardless and the NBA is just in a can't win situation.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess jumping over someone, though its done 20 times a year, wins over everything else.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

for real tho the only good dunk throughout that contest was paul georges 360 between the legs


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

What about Lillards between the legs dunk during the freestyle round? I couldn't contain myself at Shaqramento and the royalty style and crowning of Mcklemore from Shaq after that dunk.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> People complain too fucking much. Really the only complaint I have is that there should've been another round to establish a real winner. As far as the actual dunks in the contest? They were great. Unfortunately the New Orleans crowd was dead and it has been dead this entire weekend other than that 5 minute stretch during the Rising Stars game when Waiters & Hardaway were going back and forth.
> 
> The actual dunks in the contest were fine,_* this wasn't even close to the worst dunk contest of all-time.*_
> 
> Like I said in the chatbox, when it comes to this contest the NBA just can't win. People constantly complain about the dunk contest every year so the NBA tries to come up with a new format hoping that maybe with change they can liven things up a bit. What happens? People still bitch. People say they want superstars competing? This year we have 3 all-stars in it and people still won't stop bitching because LeBron isn't in it and even when you had a legit star like Blake Griffin in it people complain about how it was practically rigged for him to win and he didn't deserve it. I've come to the conclusion that with the dunk contest people will just complain regardless and the NBA is just in a can't win situation.


It was the worst of all time and not because of the contestants. We saw some great dunks, it was the format. The fact that there wasn't even an individual winner out of 3 studs makes it the worst of all time. If there was a final round between George, Wall, Ross no one would complain. Why do you think the crowd was shitting all over it at the trophy presentation to the East? That's not a real dunk contest. People aren't complaining to be assholes, that was just down right fucking stupid not to have an individual winner, that's the point of a dunk contest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



pryme tyme said:


> It was the worst of all time and not because of the contestants. We saw some great dunks, it was the format. The fact that there wasn't even an individual winner out of 3 studs makes it the worst of all time. If there was a final round between George, Wall, Ross no one would complain. Why do you think the crowd was shitting all over it at the trophy presentation to the East? That's not a real dunk contest. People aren't complaining to be assholes, that was just down right fucking stupid not to have an individual winner, that's the point of a dunk contest.


Did you actually read my post? Because I said that they should've had an individual winner.

And no I disagree wholeheartedly. Even if we had the old format people would've still bitched because that's what they've done practically EVERY FUCKING YEAR for the last 10 years regardless of who's in it, what dunks are done and what the format is. For the past 10 years or so literally every year we hear that it's the worst dunk contest of all-time. I almost expect it every year at this point. People will never be satisfied when it comes to this dunk contest regardless of who's in it, what dunks are done and what the format is.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Imagine in a previous year if they went through the preliminary rounds and got down to Vince Carter, T-Mac, and Steve Francis.. and before the final round they just say "All 3 of you guys win, have a safe drive home folks". That's basically what they did tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Did you not see my multiple posts where I said they absolutely should've had an individual winner?

I'm not denying that. I'm simply stating the truth. People would've complained regardless of the format, regardless of who's in it and regardless of what dunks are done because at this point, people are never satisfied when it comes to the dunk contest. The NBA can't win. And it's been like that for almost a decade.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Did you not see my multiple posts where I said they absolutely should've had an individual winner?
> 
> I'm not denying that. I'm simply stating the truth. *People would've complained regardless of the format*, regardless of who's in it and regardless of what dunks are done because at this point, people are never satisfied when it comes to the dunk contest. The NBA can't win. And it's been like that for almost a decade.


That's not true at all though. You think people would complain about a show down between Wall, George, Ross? Hell no, people woulda ate that shit up and said "this is the best final round of guys we've had in YEARS!". That's exactly what I was thinking before it abruptly ended. Most years were lucky if we get one dunker as good as any of those guys and this year we had 3 and didn't even get to see who won. I know that you acknowledged it should've had an individual winner, it's that you won't acknowledge that it ruined an otherwise great dunk contest. The crowd was booing the format, not the participants. 

Changing the format to completely defeat the purpose of the event in the first place does make it one of, if not the worst of all time because it's basically left unfinished. Nobody in their right mind would complain about a final round with Paul George, Ross, and John Wall. It would've been the best final round in ages, why would anyone complain about that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



pryme tyme said:


> That's not true at all though. You think people would complain about a show down between Wall, George, Ross? Hell no, people woulda ate that shit up and said "this is the best final round of guys we've had in YEARS!". That's exactly what I was thinking before it abruptly ended. Most years were lucky if we get one dunker as good as any of those guys and this year we had 3 and didn't even get to see who won. I know that you acknowledged it should've had an individual winner, it's that you won't acknowledge that it ruined an otherwise great dunk contest. The crowd was booing the format, not the participants.
> 
> Changing the format to completely defeat the purpose of the event in the first place does make it one of, if not the worst of all time because it's basically left unfinished. Nobody in their right mind would complain about a final round with Paul George, Ross, and John Wall. It would've been the best final round in ages, why would anyone complain about that?


They most certainly would've found something to nitpick and complain about to the high heavens. Just like people have done with damn near every dunk contest since 2000. I've been on social media for a while now and something I've learned is that people are never satisfied.

What am I not acknowledging? The format was indeed awful. The reason why I say it isn't the worst of all-time is because of the DUNKS. Ya know, ultimately the most important thing? As far as the quality of dunks go this wasn't even close to the worst dunk contest of all time. Even with the awful format and "finish" I'd take this dunk contest over a handful of others one.

And really all of you bitching about the change of format have no one to blame but yourselves. Every year people bitch and complain about the dunk contest so the NBA thinks "Well maybe if we change the format, it would liven things up a bit". Ultimately the new format ended up being a failure and that's unfortunate but I'm not gonna fault them for at least trying and attempting to come up with something to shake things up a bit.

And I don't think the NBA was expecting this to happen anyway. I don't think they were expecting that the East would sweep the West 3-0 and that ultimately everyone would only get one dunk after the freestyle round. The battle round wasn't supposed to end up like this but obviously the East dunkers were vastly superior. It sucks but hey like I said at least they tried.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I'm not gonna argue semantics of what people's reactions would be lol. Damian Lillard could've done 37 consecutive back flips in mid air and dunked it and if his "teammates" didn't win their match ups he still lost, that says all you need to know about how well they thought this through.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I enjoyed the show for the most part. Charles and Kenny had me cracking up all night. When they were talking about Shaq sitting down is how he played defense in his last few years. :lmao 3Pt contest was a classic, and Chris Bosh going :bosh3 was fucking nice.

Dunk Contest just gets harder and harder as the years go on. If you've been following the NBA for a long time, after a while, you honestly expect to start seeing NBA JAM HES ON FIRE kinda dunks or you're disappointed. 






I agree with Starz though I thought PG's 360 between the legs was overall nicest. But it does hurt when you don't nail it 1st try.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Had he done that people in the social media would explode.
(Referring to Lillard doing 37 consecutive flips)

Also that's the problem with the dunk contest over the last few years, too many dunks have been missed at the first attempt and that the energy and vibes from the dunk goes down a lot. I know that some dunks have a high degree of difficulty, but do these dunkers have enough time to practice them?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



slassar136 said:


> Had he done that people in the social media would explode.
> (Referring to Lillard doing 37 consecutive flips)


Yeah and he still would've lost lol. Great format, someone can do the greatest dunk of all time on their only attempt and still lose. That's exactly why this years dunk contest was a total farce that made no fucking sense :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well actually no Lillard still could've won. His teammates would've just been eliminated and he'd have to go at it by himself. Remember the rules were the first conference to win 3 battles. So if Lillard beat Ross and his teammates lost, he would've had to beat George & Wall as well. What you saw tonight was actually the worst possible outcome the NBA could've had with this format.



Joel Anthony said:


> Dunk Contest just gets harder and harder as the years go on. If you've been following the NBA for a long time, after a while, you honestly expect to start seeing NBA JAM HES ON FIRE kinda dunks or you're disappointed.


This is also significant. People complain about the use of props but it's like damn, the NBA has been doing the contest for like 30 years what else can really be done that you haven't seen before? All that's left is like 720's, doing windmills from the FT line and shit like that.

And you look at Vince Carter in 2000 but all the dunks he did really hadn't been done before at that time. Nowadays some of those are standard shit you see in a contest. 14 years later it's much harder to do something like that IMO.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I actually really like the use of props. Keeps things fresh and interesting. Just didn't like the format.

Noto, you're accurately describing the WWE section in your big post, as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Hate the stupid format but Wall deserved the win.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

In all honesty I liked the _majority_ of the format they used this year, it only had one flaw but that one flaw was FUCKING ENORMOUS. I like the East vs West match ups, but where a person with common sense and a functioning brain would've made a change is to make winning your "match up" your ticket to the final round. Regardless of which conference your in, if you win your match up, your in. That way if Damian Lillard did that 37 back flip dunk (lol) he would get a spot in the finals even if the other 2 guys from the West lost. Then you have the 3 guys who won their match up get one final dunk each and the judges pick a winner.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> They most certainly would've found something to nitpick and complain about to the high heavens. Just like people have done with damn near every dunk contest since 2000. I've been on social media for a while now and something I've learned is that people are never satisfied.
> 
> What am I not acknowledging? The format was indeed awful. The reason why I say it isn't the worst of all-time is because of the DUNKS. Ya know, ultimately the most important thing? As far as the quality of dunks go this wasn't even close to the worst dunk contest of all time. Even with the awful format and "finish" I'd take this dunk contest over a handful of others one.
> 
> ...


calm down adam silver


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm very calm.

Only thing I was pissed about today was Sullinger not being in the 3 point shootout :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:lmao adam silver

For real though, the format _was_ dumb. I think everyone wants to see a 1 v 1 in the end for the Dunk Contest championship. You can't blame the LEAGUE for thinking of new things though because people have been hard on the DC so their thinking is 'Well we have to switch it up somehow!'

I also thought the team up format in the Skills Challenge was dumb. Dragic would have walked away with the trophy easy if not for Reggie "Fuck This Shit" Jackson.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I felt bad for Dragic, seemed like he really wanted to win while Reggie was just like whatever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Dragic barely misses the ASG, loses out of the skills competition because of his partner.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Forget about Dragic, there was a 30k scholarship on the line.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Man, we need Michael Jordan back.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The dunk contest was horrible.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People still care about the Dunk Contest?


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Is it just me or are the personality of the players today so dry?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Everyone ready for the NBA All-Star game?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Arcade said:


> People still care about the Dunk Contest?


No kidding, we all know who the best dunkers are, who wants to watch the runner ups.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Start the damn game already!! Damn


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I love Kobe and all, but there should be a minimum number of minutes played to make the team.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*










Pharrell's hat lol.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

How many times did that fool change outfits? Even my girlfriend was like wtf.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Reggie Miller looks like he can still go give that man a Basketball.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The West Side should win this pretty easy.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Theirs actual defense being played!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

All star game doesn't do it for me. I don't want to watch a game where everyone lazying around and playing James Harden type defense. I wish these All Star games were like the Team USA's Olympic scrimmage where there was actual effort.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

This is a pickup game in the middle of the season geared mainly to please casual fans. They're not going to give the same type of effort as they would playing for Team USA or they would in a regular game. When will people realize this?

The ASG is the same every year. They just try to have fun for the first 40 minutes or so and then when the 4th quarter comes if the game is close both sides will try to win it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lebron shittin on everybody n oh Griffin is dunking all you know how to do :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Started off dull but that was the best ASG halftime show I've seen in years.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

East gotta start playing some defence if they wanna get back in this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Adrien Mercier said:


> East gotta start playing some defence if they wanna get back in this.


:ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

What, they are now. :side:

Did Reggie Miller really just compare Curry and Irving in "who has the better ball handling skill"?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Well we have hit the defense playing part of this game earlier than usual.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

East uniform remind me of Seahawks uniform, turn that defence up


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Damn those All Star jerseys were atrocious, I'd rather wear the Christmas Jerseys than see those ever again :argh:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

PLEASE DITCH SLEEVES NBA


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yes please go back to sleevless, and better colour choices next year.

Kyrie had my vote for MVP, but Carmelo was huge too, 8 3 pointers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



> When you’re winning, players want to follow. And according to Aldridge, a couple of All-Star players that shall remain anonymous have approached him, telling him that they would like to play with himself and Damian Lillard in Portland.
> 
> “Definitely a few guys have told me that this weekend,” Aldridge informed CSNNW.com.
> 
> ...


I call BS..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*










LeBron James and Joakim Noah working together on a pick-and-roll. One of their few team plays together last night. Pretty intense chemistry already.










LeBron laughing and having fun with Benny the Bull. Budding friendship? Perhaps they made a joke about Mario Chalmers being LeBron's PG. 










Joakim Noah holding up two fingers during his entrance, coincidentally the same number of championships LeBron has.

*LeBron to Bulls in 2014 confirmed! * :rose1:bron2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Gah don't get my hopes up like that, it's just a coincidence... :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Some news updates with the trade deadline in a few days.

- The Nets are targeting Jarrett Jack and would likely try to send Jason Terry to the Cavs for him. Jack has been pretty disappointing in Cleveland and the motive would likely be to get out of his long term deal. I'd also assume that Terry would be waived as soon as they acquired him.

- The Knicks have interest in trading for Jeff Teague, however nothing is imminent. According to SOURCES, Danny Ferry isn't really a fan of Teague's contract and the motive for trading Teague would be to get out of his deal and promote Schroeder to starter.

- In any trade for Rondo, Danny Ainge is demanding that the Celtics get at least two unprotected 1st round picks in any trade offer. The most likely scenario with the Celtics & Rondo is that he doesn't get traded and ends up signing an extension in Boston.

- Ersan Ilyasova has reportedly requested a trade from the Bucks.
- And speaking of the Bucks, there are a few teams interested in trading for Luke Ridnour. Among those teams are the Kings & Wizards who both desperately need upgrades at the backup PG spot.

So yeah, nothing really major. I'm sure some of you have probably already read this stuff but if you haven't then (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Happy Birthday GOAT


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Durant said he'd prefer to be called 'The Servant' rather than 'Slim Reaper' in his interview with Bill Simmons :ti

The Servant :durant and The King :lelbron

Not sure if he gave it enough thought....



Adrien Mercier said:


> Happy Birthday GOAT


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah him wanting to be called The Servant is hilarious.

Slim Reaper is a significantly better nickname than The Servant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:hb to the GOAT :jordan2

And agree above, The Servant is a horrible nickname. Usually nicknames you give yourself don't work out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

WOJ is reporting that Grizzlies & Wolves are discussing a deal centered around Chase Budinger & J.J. Barea for Tayshaun Prince and potentially Tony Allen.

Motive for the Grizzlies is to get out of Prince's contract and for the Wolves it's because they want to add more "defensive toughness" to the team.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Anyone watching Open Court on NBA TV now, TMac has said exactly what I've been saying about Lebron being in the dunk contest. I don't care if he does it or not because he's not creative enough a dunker for me to believe he can be a legitimate slam dunk champion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Chrome said:


> :hb to the GOAT :jordan2
> 
> And agree above, The Servant is a horrible nickname. Usually nicknames you give yourself don't work out.


Black Mamba doe. :kobe4


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> WOJ is reporting that Grizzlies & Wolves are discussing a deal centered around Chase Budinger & J.J. Barea for Tayshaun Prince and potentially Tony Allen.
> 
> Motive for the Grizzlies is to get out of Prince's contract and for the Wolves it's because they want to add more "defensive toughness" to the team.


Ricky Rubio / Tony Allen defensive back court :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The offense though :deandre


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lionel Hollins on being fired





> Ex Griz coach Lionel Hollins tells @myfoxmemphis he was hurt by dismissal. “I felt that I was wronged but it doesn’t matter Life isn't fair”





> Hollins on his only regret: “I was very honest in answering questions and it was used against me.”





> Ronald Tillery ‏@CAGrizBeat 28m
> 
> Hollins: I could take being fired. I could take them not wanting me. I couldn’t take them trying to destroy my reputation and credibility.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I really feel like Memphis did Hollins wrong.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

yeah same, Hollins did a great job. Not sure how anything he did was even remotely wrong. Great coach, great passion, great work ethic, improved the team incredibly, etc etc, the list goes on and on and yet he wasnt brought back.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He took them to the WCF for the firs time and get's fired? Dam straight he got did wrong.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I feel like there were a couple of unjustified coach firings last offseason. Hollins was probably the worst. I'm probably more in the minority, but I don't think Denver should have fired Karl last season either. 

Also on a different note, Boozer has been complaining about Thibs having Taj playing most of the 4th quarter over him recently. While I know this would never ever work, part of me wants to see a lineup with Boozer at Center, Taj at PF, Butler at SF, Augustin at PG, and Noah at Point-Center. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I can understand Karl since he was there for about 10 years, they made the playoffs every year and failed to make it past 1st round all but one time. Them winning 57 games and being a 1st round exit was probably the last straw.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah, I agree that change would probably be needed after failing with to proceed to the finals after so many tries. So I guess hindsight is adding to my opinion looking at how average Denver is now. Was the loss of Iggy that damaging to the team or were these guys just really that much better with Karl coaching?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The team was built for his system so it makes sense they played better in it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Aid180 said:


> Yeah, I agree that change would probably be needed after failing with to proceed to the finals after so many tries. So I guess hindsight is adding to my opinion looking at how average Denver is now. Was the loss of Iggy that damaging to the team or were these guys just really that much better with Karl coaching?


I'll give them a pass to a degree with the injuries and the Andre miller situation, but if this team comes back next year at full force and still so-so then maybe they can start to be questioned imo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

once again, why? look at the makeup of the roster, that's clearly a roster made for Karl's fast paced, high energy offense. Shaw wants to introduce a more balanced system, that doesnt focus nearly as much on attacking the basket and fast break, and also more on defense. this team isnt suited for that so it would take at least a year or two for him to add the proper pieces that he wants for HIS system.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Firing Karl over Javale Mcgee fpalm


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

MASAI at it again. back in talks with the knicks. looking into acquiring rondo or faried


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am sure Faried will enjoy Toronto. ie. enjoy being able to avoid being ROSSterized again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Last year around this time, KD was probably favored to win the MVP.. then the Heat went on a complete tear and Lebron won it. Do you guys think something similar will happen again or is this just KDs year?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bill Simmons with his worst 30 contracts in the NBA. The New York area representing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Boogie and McGee tandem would be :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



TexasTornado said:


> Last year around this time, KD was probably favored to win the MVP.. then the Heat went on a complete tear and Lebron won it. Do you guys think something similar will happen again or is this just KDs year?


Blake griffin to go ham


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

BREAKING

The Los Angeles Clippers announced that guard J.J. Redick will be sidelined indefinitely with a bulging disc in his lower back.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*






:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



CYC said:


> Blake griffin to go ham


Already has been...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

anyone watching this Mavs/Heat game??? Lebron just join ham


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



killacamt said:


> anyone watching this Mavs/Heat game??? Lebron just join ham


Yeah I was watching it, Lebron was in a zone the entire game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

See the Pacer/Lakers being voted in for next Fan Night further proves that most fans are too stupid to be allowed to vote. I'm sure it will be exciting watching the Pacers blow out the Lakers third stringers.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

LA, Freeland, AND Meyers out?



FUCK. Time to go for three-point records.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Yeah I was watching it, Lebron was in a zone the entire game.


MVP race is heating up, gonna be interesting now Westbrook is back


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Adrien Mercier said:


> MVP race is heating up, gonna be interesting now Westbrook is back


Are you seriously suggesting that Westbrook is an actual viable MVP candidate over Durant this season?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



BLEU said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that Westbrook is an actual viable MVP candidate over Durant this season?


I'm assuming he means it will be interesting to see if Kevin Durant's stats will decrease at all with Westbrook and his occasionally shot-happy tendencies coming back and with Miami potentially heating up like the second half of last season as shown by LeBron's big game last night. I could be wrong and he obviously won't be able to explain himself, but that is what I got from his post. Essentially, will Westbrook hurt Durant's numbers and MVP chance.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bleu :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

What did Adrien Mercier do now to get humbled? :faint:

And apparently, the Cavs have made Deng available for trade. I wonder if the Bulls could get him back. We could just undo that trade earlier this year. Don't think that's ever happened, either in the NBA or in sports in general.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Knicks & Clippers are discussing a deal centered around Iman Shumpert & Raymond Felton for Darren Collison & Reggie Bullock.

And the Nets & Kings are close on a deal centered around Jason Terry & Reggie Evans for Marcus Thornton.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Mavs crumbled against the Heat last night. :sad:

Turnovers galore and LeBron just bending us all over. :bosh


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Chrome said:


> What did Adrien Mercier do now to get humbled? :faint:


Him being his terrible self.



Chrome said:


> And apparently, the Cavs have made Deng available for trade. I wonder if the Bulls could get him back. We could just undo that trade earlier this year. Don't think that's ever happened, either in the NBA or in sports in general.


Once you trade for a player, you cannot trade him back to his former team, nor trade him in and package. So, Cleveland can't trade him back to Chicago, nor can they bundle anyone else with him. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Welp our first deal of deadline week is official. Jason Terry & Reggie Evans to the Kings for Marcus Thornton. And apparently next the Nets will be going after Jordan Hill.

And from what's being reported, the Knicks are telling teams that want to trade for Iman Shumpert that in order to get him they must either give up a 1st round pick or take Raymond Felton as well.

I didn't know players who average 7 points on 38% shooting were that highly regarded.


----------



## Peter Carroll (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



> Jason Terry & Reggie Evans to the Kings


They could have been coming home instead of to that cowtown, dammit.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Trade rumor: The Rockets want Rondo, but they are not close to a deal.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> :lmao


:lmao that's just gold 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Granger for Deng plz.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Kings felt slighted on Simmons rating of the Thompson/Landry contracts, so felt it was necessary to add a 3rd back up PF.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

They have 5 PF's (If you count Derrick Williams as one)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Looks like we have our second trade of the deadline.

Lakers trade Steve Blake to the Warriors for MarShon Brooks & Kent Bazemore


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:butler with the clutch block on DeRozan to help win the game. :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Marshon will eventually find a team that loves him!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Inb4 Marshon revives his career under Pringles' system.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



RyanPelley said:


> Granger for Deng plz.


RealGM is saying the Mavericks, Pistons, and Pacers have all had talks with the Cavs about Deng, but nobody wants to give up anything too valuable. Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.

And Butler was great tonight against the Raptors. Points, rebounds, assists, and minutes. He's the new Luol Deng basically.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:bron3


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Shumpert gets injured. Sprained knee


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

no idea why dwane has a bizarre urge for the ball to be in demar's hands in the clutch. should be lowry's shot to miss.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Nick Young and Brooks on the same team? TO MUCH SWAG!

Terry hasn't been any good since the Mavericks, Nets get younger.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Boy, this Houston/LA game sure has been thrilling. :shaq


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Somebody get a body bag for the Lakers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

And we will see the Lakers/Pacers game on fan night next week because a lot of fans are too dumb to live.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

According to SOURCES, The Rockets have an interest in trading for Rajon Rondo. Rockets might have to give up Chandler Parsons for this to happen though.
http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=10484540


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*






Dwight joins in on his own Howard sucks chants. And then they show the score :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB...*

Spencer Hawes traded to the Cavs for two second round picks.

Wow that's great for the Cavs. Philly with dat finesse tanking trade.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

jefferson's game log this past month










:deandre


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Some more trades.
- Philly/Cleveland trade is actually Spencer Hawes for Earl Clark, Henry Sims and two second round picks.
- Three team trade between Washington, Denver & Philly. Washington gets Andre Miller, Denver gets Jan Vesley, Sixers get Eric Maynor and two second round picks.
- Bucks trade Gary Neal & Luke Ridnour to the Bobcats for Ramon Sessions & Jeff Adrien
- Heat trade Roger Mason to the Kings for a future protected 2nd round pick


- As of now the Wizards & Cavs are discussing a deal centered around Luol Deng for Trevor Ariza.
- Also the Cavs & Clippers are discussing a deal centered around Tyler Zeller for Reggie Bullock
- The Lakers are seeking a 2nd round pick in exchange for Jordan Hill.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I always enjoy when a team gets picks for taking a player. Eric Maynor must feel like a heaping pile of shit right now.

Philly could have as many as 9 second round picks :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Knicks interested in Udrih for Hamilton. I don't know if it's official yet, Denver was apparently "exploring options"

:lmao Denver wanna cop that 2018 1st


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



JM said:


> I always enjoy when a team gets picks for taking a player. Eric Maynor must feel like a heaping pile of shit right now.
> 
> Philly could have as many as 9 second round picks :lmao
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Philly gonna draft a whole new team. They'll be the youngest team in the league with like an average age of 7.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Jordan Hamilton just got dealt to the Rockets in exchange for Aaron Brooks.

So lel @ the Knicks once again.

The Nuggets and their love for undersized guards :banderas


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Mullens to Philly for a 2nd round pick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Danny Granger to the Sixers for Evan Turner and Lavoy Allen


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

masai does it again. nando de colo is on his way to toronto. nba title secured.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Champ said:


> masai does it again. nando de colo is on his way to toronto. nba title secured.


Is that actually a good pick up?


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Thunder GM has announced Westbrook "is available to play tonight." Business is about to pick up!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So is Granger even a fair trade for Turner/Allen?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

probably not. maybe granger just wasnt clicking in indy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Feel extremely bad for Granger. Was the foundation of a reeling franchise post-Brawl, worked hard to get back on the floor with knee troubles, finally seeing the franchise he was the face of finally get close to reaching the mountain top and then shipped away...shame


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll miss Danny. I feel bad that he's gone after being our guy when the team was at a low point. Hope he does well in Philly though.

He just wasn't doing well. The offense struggled when he and PG were on the court together. But I'm excited for Turner. Wondering if he will start over Lance or be our 6th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Sixers acquired five second round picks today.

Surely this has to be a record?


And no Turner shouldn't start over Stephenson. They've had the starting 5 for two seasons, no need to change it now. I'm not even sure if Turner is better than Stephenson anyway.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He can be the backup ballhandler coming off the bench


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I also kinda think Indiana did this as Stephenson insurance, in case someone throws the kitchen sink at him in the offseason and they can't afford to bring him back they can fall back on Turner.

Or they end up losing out on both :side:

Btw I'm calling it. Philly will buyout Granger and he'll sign with the Clippers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Probably their way of playing hardball with Stephenson..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

pacers showcasing why loyalty should mean very little to players. :draper2


i'm sure there will be very little public backlash over this which is the problem. it's a double standard.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Fuck Indiana.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Btw I'm calling it. Philly will buyout Granger and he'll sign with the Clippers.



I see your Clippers and raise you Miami.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Great trade for the Pacers, gives them that much more of an advantage over Miami in the East. Speaking of Miami I had no idea they were playing the Thunder tonight.. Westbrook starting too, should be a fun game


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:bron2 outscoring the thunder by himself.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Big Baby is GONE. :hb

Brandon Bass is still a Celtic. :hb


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

This Heat-Thunder game is boring af.. Neither team playing with much fire and the Thunder look like they wish they had the night off lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

first half was actually really good imo. it's only changing now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

comeback on the way imo.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Thunder's shot selection (Fisher/Lamb I'm looking at you) in the first half along with Westbrook turning the ball over successfully gave me a migraine by half time, if your rooting for the Heat it's probably been entertaining


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Thunder draw first blood!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rockets vs Warriors will probably be a more exciting game.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Funny how the NBA has no problem showing shots of LBJ bleeding out his nose on the floor but the WWE won't show blood. That's right, WWE won't show blood but you can see it in the NBA/NFL/MLB/NHL no problem. Could the WWE pussify pro wrestling any more? You think parents are going "oh no turn off the TV.. Lebron is bleeding!". People bleed, get off your high horse WWE. Just put RAW on the Disney channel and call it a day.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Amazing how Lebron gets mugged going to the basket but keeps going on to finish the play with a dunk. And... no foul on the play when the dude obviously got hit :lol

Anotehr great game by Lebron, wonder what those people are saying that thought the MVP race was over, these last 4 games by Lebron should have him neck and neck with Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Brah, it was a broken nose. "Mugged" is hardly the classification of what happened to him, he just got whacked in the face.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*





Got hit twice in the face. Amazed that wasn't an And 1.

I'd say mugged.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

No blood no foul...Except...there was blood..Do better refs

Credit to LeBron to taking 2 shots to the face and still completing the play. especially if his nose broken on the first hit. The 2nd must've felt like death


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

You guys are seriously complaining that Lebron didn't get a foul. Seriously. 



Seriously?




Like it's a great play and for him to finish it was impressive and it was DEFINITELY a foul, but really? :kobe9 




He must have felt incredibly disoriented after that first hit though. Cant see or move right after getting hit at the bridge.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I think the refs just assumed he was a little shaken up after the play. It's not like the blood gushed out right as he got hit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

JUST GOT HOME TO SEE THAT MY BOY TURNER GOT TRADED TO THE PACERS. CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR RING THIS YEAR TURNER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sidewinder400 said:


> JUST GOT HOME TO SEE THAT MY BOY TURNER GOT TRADED TO THE PACERS. CONGRATS ON GETTING YOUR RING THIS YEAR TURNER!!!!!!!!!!


You might wanna hold onto your congrats...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> You might wanna hold onto your congrats...






Why, cause the Heat are trying for real now? Wade will be on the bench most of the half from being on his knees sucking LBJ's dick too much. Bosh will start sucking cause his dinosaur looking ass will have to eat leaves instead of meat to survive. In other words, it's all up to LBJ's to win this year for Miami...we know how that worked out for Cleveland when he had to carry that team.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

11-17, 24 pts, 7 rebs, 10 assists, 3 steals..

Wade should just fucking retire already. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Dwight out there playing like Ben Wallace..Except for that dunk when he took jermaine's soul..sheesh


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

BTW, if LeBron leads Miami to the 1 seed, kiss that MVP goodbye K.D.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> 11-17, 24 pts, 7 rebs, 10 assists, 3 steals..
> 
> Wade should just fucking retire already. :lmao





I said he was going to sit on the bench most of the half, not the whole half...of course he was going to play today they were playing against a team that's actually good. Watch when they play a team that's terrible his knees will be "acting up" again.


next 5 games for the Heat...

Vs. Bulls
Vs. NYK
Vs. Orlando
Vs. Charlotte 
Holy mother of home games
@ Houston

He'll play against the Bulls, Knicks game is a toss up, but it's like 5 days rest in between the Bulls and Knicks game so I'll say he's going to play. He'll sit against Orlando and Charlotte. He'll play at Houston.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Watch when they play a team that's terrible his knees will be "acting up" again.


For all the years Wade had to play with Ricky Davis, Snaq after 06', Marcus Banks, rookie Beasley, etc... he deserves this luxury: being able to rest during the regular season and go hard in the playoffs. The funny thing is, Wade has played a lot this year but the way some people make it seem: you'd think Wade has only played 20 games. 

I've never seen a guy averaging [rounding up] 19, 5 and 5 get so much bullshit. 

Wade's in a lucky position to be able to rest, no doubt, but I don't think he's taking games off just to fuck groupies smoke weed and hang out on the road like some trolls would say.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> BTW, if LeBron leads Miami to the 1 seed, kiss that MVP goodbye K.D.







You think Indy is going to blow the 1 seed away?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> I don't think he's taking games off just to fuck groupies smoke weed and hang out on the road like some trolls would say.


Dont call Gabby Union a troll


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Has there be a team that has been involved in more last second shot games than Golden State?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Harden and Curry going CLUTCH. This game deserves OT.



Sidewinder400 said:


> You think Indy is going to blow the 1 seed away?


It wouldn't be a blowjob. Miami is only 1 game back in the loss. There are two games left between Miami and Indi. This race will more than likely go down to the last few games. Will be close. I do like the move Indi made today and if Bynum can contribute anything, then they should hang on. We'll see if Miami really wants that 1 seed though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> BTW, if LeBron leads Miami to the 1 seed, kiss that MVP goodbye K.D.


Yeah because it so very challenging and difficult for a team to own in the Eastern conference. :ti


The fact Heat can rest Wade routinely because they face laughable competition usually at least once a week is great fortunes for them. I also don't think, unless Durant goes super cold, that Durant shouldn't lose the MVP trophy this year because of what he(and the Thunder) managed to do with Westbrook out.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> Harden and Curry going CLUTCH. This game deserves OT.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be a blowjob. Miami is only 1 game back in the loss. There are two games left between Miami and Indi. This race will more than likely go down to the last few games. Will be close. I do like the move Indi made today and if Bynum can contribute anything, then they should hang on. We'll see if Miami really wants that 1 seed though.






Well Indy was up by a lot more earlier in the season, but that's...earlier in the season. To be honest I don't think it honestly matters which of those 2 teams gets the #1 and #2 seed...the East is that bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Magic said:


> Yeah because it so very challenging and difficult for a team to own in the Eastern conference. :ti
> 
> 
> The fact Heat can rest Wade routinely because they face laughable competition usually at least once a week is great fortunes for them. I also don't think, unless Durant goes super cold, that Durant shouldn't lose the MVP trophy this year because of what he(and the Thunder) managed to do with Westbrook out.




Judging by the game today they're better without him for now, but they were playing the Heat so you can't really tell from just that.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Magic said:


> Yeah because it so very challenging and difficult for a team to own in the Eastern conference. :ti
> 
> 
> The fact Heat can rest Wade routinely because they face laughable competition usually at least once a week is great fortunes for them. I also don't think, unless Durant goes super cold, that Durant shouldn't lose the MVP trophy this year because of what he(and the Thunder) managed to do with Westbrook out.


So Miami's record vs the West this year doesn't count for shit then, huh? 

Just went 5-1 on this Western trip.

And you act like KD is having such a better year than LeBron. KD did great things without Russell, LeBron on the Cavs type of shit, but now Westbrook is back. How are they going to play together for the rest of the year?

The MVP race is not over, it's still in question.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

No, their record means shit as they have 50 games(okay not all 50 games) against ridiculously inferior competition. That ridiculously inferior competition allows them to rest their players, much like the Spurs, and keep Wade really fresh. I'm sure Wade has played in quite a few of those west matchups and I'm sure he's played in a far higher percentage of those matchups than the East matchups.



No what KD is not like what Lebron did with the Cavs because once again he did it in a tougher conference with tougher regular opponents. I know those tougher opponents don't stand much of a chance in the playoffs, but they do take a lot more out of you when playing them and usually keep themselves in games longer than say...well the majority of the East outside of the Pacers/Heat/Raptors. Everyone below that have been prone to blowouts, even the Raptors have had their fair share of lop sided losses I believe(most coming with GAY though).



I'm not saying the MVP is Lebron's. He could go on a Oscar Robertson type run and win it or the Heat could dominate like they did in their 27 win campaign last year and he could win it again. I just believe, as of now, that what Durant has done without Westbrook will keep him ahead of Lebron as they do put up similar numbers.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It will be close. It's not KD's for the taking like a lot of people think. KD is having an amazing year but he was able to get off on his own without Russell. How is he going to play now that Westbrook is back? He's not going to get those type of numbers anymore. He's got to learn sooner or later how to play with his vibrant point guard. Had Westbrook been out for the year, it probably would be KD's for the taking because he can stat pad. But now, he's got to play with another great player. 

It's going to be a really good MVP race. All in all, I give more fucks about the EC #1 seed. If KD wins MVP, good for him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Eh, I think the Thunder will try to play them more without the other on the court with Durant's recent success with Westbrook out and Westbrook's own desire to attack at will. I do agree that they NEED to learn to play together to win championships, but I also think they can play very well in a similar dynamic to what the Heat do with Lebron/Wade(take Wade out earlier, put him in while Lebron is resting, etc etc). That gives them both more freedom and control of the offense when they're on the court, but also allows the Thunder to always keep their offense going strong, which is sometimes a problem when their bench scorers can't hit their jumpers or find their way to basket.


This wasn't really about the MVP race as I kind of agree that it should be one of the better races we've had since before Lebron came into his prime. The Rose year was more voter's fatigue than anything, but this year Durant has actually put up a credible and impressive case for him to DESERVE the award and actually match Lebron's equally impressive case.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


> So Miami's record vs the West this year doesn't count for shit then, huh?
> 
> Just went 5-1 on this Western trip.
> 
> ...


and it's not even like OKC has the top seed in the west locked up. The race was never over..ppl were just jumping the gun. There's alot that can happen and maybe even a few guys jump in and make a mvp run. Just gotta wait and see how it plays out. anything can happen


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lakers vs Celtics tonight! RIVALRY RENEWED! BE THERE OR MISS OUT ON 100+ YEARS OF HISTORY!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

100 years of History? :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I don't see how LeBron playing in the East should matter in the MVP race. Only 24 games are affected by which conference you play in. The other 58 the play the same amount of teams the same amount of times.

I don't think the fact that 29% of their games are different from each other should have a significant impact.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Hoping the Suns can keep their winning streak going against the Spurs :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Its amazing how the spurs are still 1-2 seed without Parker & Leonard and well.. the other half of their roster

True definition of next man up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost getting a headache talking Basketball with this dude at work. Biggest Lebron fan here, we talking about Wade. I joke and say he is better than Lebron then he'd say Melo is better than prime Wade :wade Think prime Wade is better defensively, better passer and just a better teammate and he could score a whole lot too.

Mind you, this is the same guy who said Paul Pierce had a better year than Kevin Love a few years ago when Love averaged 26 and 14.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I'd pay money to see lebron in the Bane mask.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I'd pay money to see lebron in the Bane mask.


I'd pay to see him break Derrick Rose's back...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> I'd pay to see him break Derrick Rose's back...






Why do that when you can give D Rose a basketball and just tell him to make a cut between some players and tear his ACL again?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



HeatWave said:


> I'd pay to see him break Derrick Rose's back...












Why would you pay to see something so awful?! Hasn't he suffered enough?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Why do that when you can give D Rose a basketball and just tell him to make a cut between some players and tear his ACL again?


He gotta get the knee brace that Bale got in Dark Knight Rises or the jig will officially be up



Chrome said:


> Why would you pay to see something so awful?! Hasn't he suffered enough?



*Refrains from reciting Bane quotes*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

A couple of weeks ago it looked like KD was running away with the MVP but not so fast now.. Lebron is just a couple steps behind imo. Voter fatigue favors KD if it's close.. Lebron is really going to have to put an exclamation point on his case for MVP this year to overcome that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I think whoever ends up with the best record will get it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Why do that when you can give D Rose a basketball and just tell him to make a cut between some players and tear his ACL again?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So, if Lebron is doing Space Jam 2, who's powers do the Monstars steal now?

Blake, McGee(Shawn Bradley :lmao), George, Curry, Paul IMO


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Blake,KD,Hibbert,Paul and Westbrook.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So Clippers vs Thunder has 4 players get hijacked at one game? Like the Knicks vs Hornets.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> So, if Lebron is doing Space Jam 2, who's powers do the Monstars steal now?
> 
> Blake, McGee(Shawn Bradley :lmao), George, Curry, Paul IMO


ROBBIE HUMMEL

MATT DELLAVEDOVA

SHANE LARKIN

DIONTE CHRISTMAS

JOEL ANTHONY

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> So, if Lebron is doing Space Jam 2, who's powers do the Monstars steal now?
> 
> Blake, McGee(Shawn Bradley :lmao), George, Curry, Paul IMO


Hibbert, Durant/Westbrook, Blake, Ray Allen, Dwight Howard...My reasoning: Majority already have some on screen experience(So they're easier to get on board) and the ones who don't, I assume may want some. especially for a generational kids film


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I hope I didn't curse Jimmy Butler by using this sig. First game I start using it and he gets injured. Hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

cant wait for lebron's heel turn 3/4s into the movie when he quits the Looney Toons and joins the Monstars


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

*OLADIPO

DA

GOD*


:wall

30/14/9/2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

windhorst confirms there will be no space jam 2.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bill Simmons doing commentary on Celts/Lakers on Comcast Sports, filling in for Heinsohn. :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Not even gonna mention that Tyson Chandler gif. Not even gonna fucking mention.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Lebron James camp is saying he won't be in Space Jam 2.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

this is truly pathetic. swept by the lakers and both times we had rondo. no excuses we had big leadS and let them slip away. fucking let the lakers score 40 points in the fourth. fuck this season


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Chrome said:


> I hope I didn't curse Jimmy Butler by using this sig. First game I start using it and he gets injured. Hope it isn't too serious.


He plays for the Bulls. When it comes to injuries that's the curse itself.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel Anthony said:


>


Looks like stevie wonder with that retarded shirt on :lmao


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

double post


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Rondo is just wasting his time over there. He should go to Brooklyn or New York when his contract is up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Rondo is just wasting his time over there. He should go to Brooklyn or New York when his contract is up.


Yeah he should definitely go play for the Knicks, the laughing stock of the NBA.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Yeah he should definitely go play for the Knicks, the laughing stock of the NBA.


He could make the Knicks 5 times better. Always thought their biggest deficiency is needing an elite playmaker.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Knicks have a lot more issues than just their PG play, issues that Rondo wouldn't solve.

Regardless I lel'd at him wasting his time in Boston and suggesting he sign with a perennially dysfunctional team like the Knicks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

If Rondo joined the Knicks the only thing that would happen is that Rondo would also become a chucker and lose his playmaking abilities...like everyone else that joins the Knicks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Joel said:


> He plays for the Bulls. When it comes to injuries that's the curse itself.


True. :lol

Good thing is it wasn't serious and he's listed day-to-day supposedly. If he can't play, I'd be interested to see how Snell would do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Hey noto, remember that argument we had about it not mattering if a team makes the eighth seed because it's just the eighth seed and they're going to lose anyways? This was apart of a bigger argument about how it's unfair that the West has so many more worthy playoff teams than the East, but I digress. Anyways, here are your eighth seeds since 2010:

2010: Thunder, Bulls
2011: Grizzlies, Pacers
2012: Jazz, Sixers
2013: Rockets, Bucks

So aside from the Jazz, who decided to let their best players go to build for a better future; the sixers who traded for bynum and now are doing the same; and the Bucks...who are the Bucks, every other team has managed to become not only FAR BETTER in the following season, but they've become steadily great teams that managed to benefit from that run.


Now I know I can't literally prove that being the 8th seed and losing that year made them better than getting the 9th seeds, but then again, when is the last you heard from a team that missed the playoffs suddenly becoming a contending team the following season? Never? Go figure. 


Really I just wanted to point out that it DOES make a difference to the players and to the team, not to mention their future, to make the playoffs even if they're going to lose in the playoffs anyways. It does manage to go a long way.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Well I never said making the playoffs was meaningless. My whole point was that the NBA shouldn't do anything drastic to change the playoff structure just to please 7th & 8th seeds who will more than likely lose in the 1st round anyway. I'm very aware that every year you see one or two teams make it as an 8th seed and go on to become on of the elite teams in the league.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Kevin Love with his 1st career triple dbl :banderas

The dude is averaging 26 PPG and 13 Reb, top 5 in both categories. Can this man get some more praise plz :love2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

He should learn to play defense and he'll get heaps more because his team would get better too. :kobe4


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Rondo is just wasting his time over there. He should go to Brooklyn or New York when his contract is up.


I'm pretty sure if he thinks he's wasting his time in Boston, Brooklyn/NY can't prove to him that joining them would make him feel any different..He's likely going to a team that is 1 guy away from being a title contender or a team clearly on the rise. Really don't see BK or NY fitting either of those molds


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah I feel the same HeatWave. I mean I think he'll sign an extension to stay in Boston but if he does leave, it'll be to a team that's one piece away. And the Knicks & Nets certainly don't fit that mold.



SoupBro said:


> Kevin Love with his 1st career triple dbl :banderas
> 
> The dude is averaging 26 PPG and 13 Reb, top 5 in both categories. Can this man get some more praise plz :love2


This was his 9th consecutive game with at least 25 points and 10 rebounds. Longest streak since Karl Malone in the 91-92 season.

:love2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Would rather the Heat get Glen Davis than Granger but either way, it would be a good pickup; for the right price. Very interested to see what happens with the extra roster spot. 

AND; I thought everyone here was pretty much on the LOVE train? Other than that defense of course.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Until you refer to him as Brother Love, you're not a fan..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

WARRIORS. :mark:

Such a fun game. Almost had a McDonald's 20-piece chicken nuggets parachute drop in my hands but I let it go to a little boy who clearly had his heart set on having it. lol. 

Dat Steph Curry three-pointer late in the 4th... so awesome. My friend bumped into Steve Blake on the streets of Oakland a few hours before the game, lol. They had a damned monster truck show in the Oakland Coliseum where the A's play, and the stadium and arena share the same facility and parking lot, and both events let out at the exact same time. Mayhem. 

:curry2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

This Thunder vs. Clips game :mark:

EDIT: :westbrook2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

WHAT DOES CRAWFORD GOTTA DO TO GET A CALL?!?!?!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So am I the only person expecting the Heat to pass up the Pacers in the standings?

They're only 1.5 GB now and they're the hottest team in the league having won 14 of their last 16 games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> So am I the only person expecting the Heat to pass up the Pacers in the standings?
> 
> They're only 1.5 GB now and they're the hottest team in the league having won 14 of their last 16 games.


It wouldn't surprise me the way Miami is playing and with the Granger trade, things can go a little bit south for Indy. That being said, I'm sticking with Indy getting the top seed

I personally think Spurs will pass OKC though. Weird how I think Miami wont pass Indy but Spurs will pass OKC, but I do


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I feel the same HeatWave. I mean I think he'll sign an extension to stay in Boston but if he does leave, it'll be to a team that's one piece away. And the Knicks & Nets certainly don't fit that mold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish he would come to Chicago, the only thing we are missing here is a big man who could score and play defense, not like that waste of money Boozer. And if Rose is finally healthy no need for him to drive in all the time :dance


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Miami is 39-14 through 53 games. Their same record the past 3 years


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*






:wyatt :jericho4 :vince3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Only watched the second half of Suns vs. Rockets because of Elimination Chamber, but DRAGIC went off. Disappointed they didn't get the win though :vince7


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Bulls can't even beat a LeBron less Heat. Sigh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wish he would come to Chicago, the only thing we are missing here is a big man who could score and play defense, not like that waste of money Boozer. And if Rose is finally healthy no need for him to drive in all the time :dance


So you would still be missing a big that can play defense? :kobe9


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Bulls can't even beat a LeBron less Heat. Sigh.


Well the Heat without LeBron are still better than the Bulls. Hell, the Heat without LeBron would probably still be a top 10 team in the league.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Eh, depends on how they used Wade, but I find it hilarious that people don't realize how fucking talented the likes of Bosh/Wade/and their whole group around Lebron remains. He's not winning these championships alone, the team is superbly talented and has a lot of depth(well less so than previous seasons, but still).



Edit: I find it pretty hilarious that ESPN/other sites still have reports about the Kings needing a point guard. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Well, he's pretty atrocious defensively and is about to be a Free Agent.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

So make him better? Kyrie is pretty atrocious defensively but that doesn't mean they should let Kyrie go. Develop your players and make them better, not every player comes in as a stud.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Well the Heat without LeBron are still better than the Bulls. Hell, the Heat without LeBron would probably still be a top 10 team in the league.


Heat without Lebron are still a top 2 team in the East, which is really sad when you think about it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

...So make him better? :artest2

He's clearly gotten better overall, but he's still a bad defender. Players go entire careers without being able to fill holes in their games, if it were as easy as just 'making him better' then the league would be full of amazing players. He's 5-9, 185, and those %s are probably generous. He's not going to be a good defender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I know it isn't easy and I know every player can't fix their problems, but considering how well he has played and improved every year since joining the league I'm pretty sure he has the attitude and work ethic to get better on the defensive end if the coaching staff made it a priority. 


Usually it does come down to the coaching with defense. if you have a hard nosed defensive coach, chances are players are going to get better and more focused on the defensive end. if you have a guy like pringles...well then no one is even going to bother.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Chrome said:


> Heat without Lebron are still a top 2 team in the East, which is really sad when you think about it.


Name me a healthy player that is currently on a East playoff team, outside of the Pacers, that is better than Bosh. There's not that many which means it isn't really that sad. 2010 the top 3 east players decided to join on a team together, it's not exactly surprising that they're dominating the East that lacks superstars because they were THOSE superstars before.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lel. It's not like Bosh & Wade were carrying great teams when they were by themselves. The Raptors never won a playoff series with Bosh as the guy and didn't make the playoffs at all his last two seasons there. And the Heat also never won a playoff series with Wade leading the team by himself.

Injuries have killed the East. Three current playoff teams (Chicago, Atlanta, Brooklyn) lost their star player for the rest of the season.

I mean don't get me wrong the East would've still been inferior to the West and the Heat would still dominate the conference but it's not the Big 3's fault for why the competition has become so weak in the East. Injuries and bad management are what have done it in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I never said it the only reason nor did I say anything that you refuted. I said it's not that surprising nor sad that they can dominate without Lebron. People tend to forget how great Bosh still is and that's the sad thing.


edit: I actually forgot about Dwight. I suppose Dwight>Bosh then too, but aside from that they were the top 3 out of 4 players in the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Oh well then my bad for misunderstanding.

Yeah I agree about Bosh, from an individual standpoint he sacrificed a lot more then LeBron & Wade did. A lot of people don't realize just how good Bosh is because they either didn't watch him in Toronto or they mistake his lack of STATS compared to other elite bigs for him not being as good as them. Or both. But in the end it all worked out for Bosh since he's cemented himself as a 1st ballot HOFer.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Oh well then my bad for misunderstanding.
> 
> Yeah I agree about Bosh, from an individual standpoint he sacrificed a lot more then LeBron & Wade did. A lot of people don't realize just how good Bosh is because they either didn't watch him in Toronto or they mistake his lack of STATS compared to other elite bigs for him not being as good as them. Or both. But in the end it all worked out for Bosh since he's cemented himself as a 1st ballot HOFer.


Sure has, he was absolutely huge in Games 6 + 7 in the finals last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah Bosh had a bad playoff run last year, doesn't change the fact that he's a 1st ballot HOFer.

9 time all-star with career averages of 19/9, two rings and in his prime was one of the best PF's in the game. Yeah he's 1st ballot.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Objectively, my top five PG's this season:

1. Curry
2. Lillard
3. Dragic
4. Lowry
5. CP3

What do you think, Noto?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



El Conquistador said:


> Objectively, my top five PG's this season:
> 
> 1. Curry
> 2. Lillard
> ...


Well the players in the top 5 seems pretty accurate, or rather the players I'd choose as well. As far as the order I'd put CP3 at #1, and move Dragic & Lowry ahead of Lillard. But overall pretty solid list.

I'm assuming you have CP3 so low because of the time missed with injury?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Yeah, the injury defaces some of the value I place on him. Blake and those guys were able to sustain their level of play and actually raise it during his stint on the bench. That's not to say they're better off without Paul. That would be kind of asinine for me to assert that.

But cool. I was just interested in your thoughts.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



El Conquistador said:


> Objectively, my top five PG's this season:
> 
> 1. Curry
> 2. Lillard
> ...



Who the fuck is Noto now - Adrian Wojnarowski?

<3 Noto


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

I'd take Parker over Lillard and Lowry still, though he has been nicked up all year and it's affected him a bit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Who the fuck is Noto now - Adrian Wojnarowski?
> 
> <3 Noto


nah, broussard


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

WOW, Philly...just wow..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Champ said:


> nah, broussard


Chris Broussard. Chris Notorious. Both post "sources" and rumors. You might be onto something. I'm starting to think that Broussard might be Noto's fake TV name. He's somehow more accurate on here than ESPN though. :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*











Knicks aren't making the playoffs btw


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

:dirk with the game winner :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wish he would come to Chicago, the only thing we are missing here is a big man who could score and play defense, not like that waste of money Boozer. And if Rose is finally healthy no need for him to drive in all the time :dance


Monroe's agent said he's getting max this summer..Chicago can make that dream become a reality


Leave Brother Love in Minnesota..Last thing he needs to do is go to one of these other franchises and let yall corrupt him


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lel @ whoever gives Monroe the max. Talented guy offensively but is allergic to defense and I don't think he's a guy you can build around. I think on a playoff team ideally he's a 3rd option.

I think Favors got 4 years, $44 mil so that Monroe should get something in that range.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wish he would come to Chicago, the only thing we are missing here is a big man who could score and play defense, not like that waste of money Boozer. And if Rose is finally healthy no need for him to drive in all the time :dance


*#FunFact* Carlos Boozer is 10th overall in the league in defense rating this year per basketball reference.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/leagues/NBA_2014_leaders.html

Noah is 5th and Taj is 16th if you care. Numbers Never Lie*. :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

felton :lmao

didn't know he was a shooting guard


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



> The Celtics are not taking it as a major issue, but the team is still hoping to straighten things out with Rajon Rondo after his decision to stay in Los Angeles and not accompany the team to Sacramento for Saturday’s game.
> 
> While some were displeased by the move, for which Rondo did not receive official permission, others pointed out he was not scheduled to play in the game anyway (on the second night of a back-to-back), and that he may have simply been making some assumptions based on precedent. Multiple sources say he remained in LA for a birthday celebration. He turned 28 on Saturday.
> 
> ...


hehe...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Rondo to the Lakers confirmed.

Also the Kings are about to buyout Jimmer. He's obv. going to Utah.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Champ said:


> felton :lmao
> 
> didn't know he was a shooting guard


Oh man. Now Felton finally decides to take charges? 

I guess you could say the Clippers dodged a bullet on that potential trade.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

lel^


return of the mask










:mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*




















:ti



Remind me again, Heatwave/Soup, about how GODLY Lebron was for finishing a play. :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Perkins out 6 weeks. This is the best thing that has happened to the Thunder in awhile.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Magic said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me again, Heatwave/Soup, about how GODLY Lebron was for finishing a play. :ti


So you're hurt because I said credit to Lebron for getting hit, dunking, then getting hit again? Find a corner and go sit in it please


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

It was mostly to soup, but yeah, I found it FUNNY. Players finish plays all the time. the dunk itself was nice though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So Rondo goes from one of the worst teams in the East to one of the worst teams in the West.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Arcade said:


> So Rondo goes from one of the worst teams in the East to one of the worst teams in the West.


Where?!?!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Apparently the starting five for the Pacers posed for GQ magazine.










They look like a 90's R&B group. Maybe they can release their first single next week: Can't Stand the Heat (feat. Boyz II Men)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

...wat


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*



Notorious said:


> Rondo to the Lakers confirmed.
> 
> Also the Kings are about to buyout Jimmer. He's obv. going to Utah.


noto was joking


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Magic said:


> noto was joking


Thank god.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

The Knicks have to go to 20-5 for the rest of the season just to finish with a .500 record.

lel. I remember before the season ESPN had their annual predictions and predicted the Knicks to win like 35 games and the Knick fans on RealGM had a meltdown, and even I at the time thought it was crazy and they would win between 45-50. But damn, this is looking like one of the very few times ESPN got it right.

Even then, the Knicks would have to go 14-11 at worst to finish the season with 35 wins. As I said before, I don't think the Knicks are making the playoffs. While the East has been bad, I don't think it's been bad enough to where a 35 win team will make the playoffs. I think the Pacers win 60+, the Heat finish with 58-60 wins, the Bulls & Raptors win 45-48 and then the Wizards, Bobcats, Hawks & Nets all win between 39-43.

In comparison to the West, I think we'll see another scenario like the Warriors in 07-08 or Suns in 08-09 where we could see a 46-48 win team miss the playoffs, which is unfortunate. As of now the Grizzlies are the 9th seed and they're on pace to win between 46-48 games.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Discuss future/current/former NBA players, no T-Mac tho, take that to the MLB thr*

Both the Knicks and Nuggets gonna miss the playoffs. :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

I remember Ether was saying that the Knicks would be a lock for 2nd spot in the East for a good few years, during the end of the past regular season.

I don't see him post that much anymore...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NBA discussing adding a Lowry line aka 4 point line.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Or a Curry line, AKA a 5 pointer

Also, a Paul Pierce rule, an extra point to any made shot if blindfolded


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

This are the 4 team's Melo should be looking at if he wants an NBA ring

- Chicago Bulls
- Indiana Pacers
- LA Lakers
- Miami Heat (If LeBron opt-out and goes for instance to Cleveland or LA. In that case Carmelo would play with D Wade and Chris Bosh.)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Bulls and Lakers are the only 2 teams man :kobe And even then, Lakers are a stretch as long as Kobe is there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

pretty sure the pacers wouldn't be able to afford melo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

SHABAZZ :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Beat me to it by 1 minute.

He needs a nice upgrade in 2k14 for this performance. Fuck if it's just one game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

I wish Adelman would give him more consistent PT. He probably won't ever live up to his high school hype but he can still be a solid player in the NBA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

His high school skills were over evaluated because he lied about his age :kobe

He somehow went from someone who'd never have jumped after 1 year to pre-blown knees Bill Walker(left High School a year early for college because he used up all of his HS eligibility playing varsity ball in the 8th grade)


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Yeah, I'm a little surprise he hasn't gotten much PT This year too. Gotta be a practice thing. He has been rebounding well in his last few games, and now this scoring outburst. Will more than likely see the floor a lot more to end the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Houston man...They might be the west's worst nightmare come playoff time..We shall see. A lick of defense and that squad is a freakin terror


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Jerry West just said that this is a poor draft. :artest2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

depends who enters. i find it HIGHLY unlikely that all the players from this draft bust. I could see falling short of ridiculous expectations(especially the ones later in the lottery), but at the very least a lot of rotation players should come about and some future all stars(idk why this is even relevant, should be ALL NBA TEAMS, but whatever).


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

:dirk to destroy Pelicans tonight on national TV. :hb


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



SpeedStick said:


> This are the 4 team's Melo should be looking at if he wants an NBA ring
> 
> - Chicago Bulls
> - Indiana Pacers
> ...


He should Miami even if lebron doesn't opt out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



InTheAirTonight said:


> He should Miami even if lebron doesn't opt out.


pay cut central...

I'm really interested in seeing what happens with Wade..They can try to force him into retirement, he can say no, I already took one paycut and this is my last major deal so I wont take another. The variables are endless.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

What do you think they should do with Wade, heatwave?



Honestly, much like the Kobe situation, this comes down to loyalty. The contract he's going to ask for is going to be a vastly overpaid one, especially with him already missing a lot of games to rest. If he doesn't opt in I think they should just give him one of those mini max contracts that are for 3 years as any longer than that and it just becomes overly damaging to the franchise. He led them to a championship, led them in recruiting Lebron/Bosh, and has made this franchise a respectable one and a top one in the NBA(not in it's history, but definitely in recent history). I think it would be worth letting him retire with the team as long as it came at the right number of years(or right price if he decides not to ask for a max).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Magic said:


> What do you think they should do with Wade, heatwave?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, much like the Kobe situation, this comes down to loyalty. The contract he's going to ask for is going to be a vastly overpaid one, especially with him already missing a lot of games to rest. If he doesn't opt in I think they should just give him one of those mini max contracts that are for 3 years as any longer than that and it just becomes overly damaging to the franchise. He led them to a championship, led them in recruiting Lebron/Bosh, and has made this franchise a respectable one and a top one in the NBA(not in it's history, but definitely in recent history). I think it would be worth letting him retire with the team as long as it came at the right number of years(or right price if he decides not to ask for a max).


Try to convince him to retire and get him in the front office with a nice payday. Don't think he wants to retire, but I don't think Miami can afford to not give Wade a paycut and sill win enough to appease Riley. 

More I think about it, the more I think he'll probably get what he wants and Bosh is gone..Wade has some PR leverage for already taking one pay cut so I don't think Miami wants to deal with the backlash of seeing Wade in another uniform because he wouldn't take another


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

They should give wade knee replacements.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Two reports came out. Apparently, Kyrie Irving wants OUT of Cleveland. And Danny Granger wants to GTFO of Philly already.




> http://www.balldontstop.com/report-kyrie-irving-wants-cleveland/
> 
> Kyrie Irving is one of the best players in the NBA but his team the Cleveland Cavaliers are five games out of a playoff spot. There have been reports all year that Irving wants out of Cleveland, though he has denied those reports many times there is talk that Irving is indeed unhappy and he and his camp have already made it clear to Cavs management that he won’t be sticking around long-term. Via EPSN:
> 
> ...





> http://www.balldontstop.com/danny-granger-wants-buyout-sixers-prefers-sign-heat-thunder-spurs/
> 
> In the final hour of the trade deadline, Danny Granger was sent to the Philadelphia 76ers in exchange for Evan Turner. Granger was not happy at all, he was one of the main reasons the Pacers became relevant a few years ago and before Paul George’s rise he was the franchise player. What made things worse was Granger was going from one of the best teams in the East to the second worst team in the NBA.
> 
> ...


Danny Granger to the heat or spurs?


Parker
Green
Leonard
Granger (assuming Duncan retires this season)
Splitter


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

I wonder if Kyrie would be willing to sacrifice and take the QO just to get out of there? I mean if he really wants out that's what he would have to do. Otherwise he'd be stuck in Cleveland and have to hope they'd grant his wish of trading him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Oh man gotta feel for Granger a bit. And damn Cleveland gonna probably lose both Deng & Kyrie :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Did more research. Apparently, the Clippers, Bulls and thunder are also interested in Granger

And Spurs are also interested in beno Udrih and Metta World Peace :lmao 

Clippers just love getting random talent.
Bulls don't necessarily *NEED* him 
Thunder would kill if they get Granger


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



CYC said:


> Did more research. Apparently, the Clippers, Bulls and thunder are also interested in Granger
> 
> And Spurs are also interested in beno Udrih and Metta World Peace :lmao
> 
> ...


Fuckin hell Spurs just stocking up on old ass players :lol

N Yeah I don't think bulls really need him but he'll be cheap n if he's healthy imagine Butler, Noah, Augustine & Him starting :wall


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Possible 2014-2015 Heat lineup......

Bosh/Andersen/Oden
Gasol/Battier/Lewis
Lebron/Carmelo/Granger
Wade/Allen/JJones
Chalmers/Cole

:wall


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Possible 2014-2015 Heat lineup......
> 
> Bosh/Andersen/Oden
> Gasol/Battier/Lewis
> ...


LOL no way in hell melo is going to the heat probably the bulls.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

:butler having a good game against the Warriors. That's bad news for them.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Up by 21 fuck yes bulls


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Bulls! :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

OKC is 0-3 without Perkins in the lineup..Gave up an avg of 117 ppg in those losses..Cavs have 110 at the moment...Perkins for MVP


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Chicago Bulls shut down the Warriors tonight. (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Warriors always lose to shit :no:

Beat the good teams though


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Warriors always lose to shit :no:
> 
> Beat the good teams though


Bulls are the 4th best team in the east right now come on :kobe8


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Bulls would be the 11th place team in the West, who the fuck cares


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



syxxpac said:


> LOL no way in hell melo is going to the heat probably the bulls.


*I don't like him so I hope he doesn't go to the heat but why in the hell would he make a lateral move? He'd have just as big a chance of winning a title in New York.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Bylls have a way better shot than the Knicks. The Knicks are handicapped by EVERYTHING possible


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Bulls with Noah Melo, and perhaps Rose have a way better shot at a title. Bulls without Rose and Deng are still above 500, Knicks with Melo are a laughing stock.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

And Thibs > Mr. Potato Head as far as coaching goes as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Dragonballfan said:


> Bulls are the 4th best team in the east right now come on :kobe8


For the East, that isn't saying much, but I'm happy can't complain.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't like him so I hope he doesn't go to the heat but why in the hell would he make a lateral move? He'd have just as big a chance of winning a title in New York.*


:jordan4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Possible 2014-2015 Heat lineup......
> 
> Bosh/Andersen/Oden
> Gasol/Battier/Lewis
> ...


:ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Heat fans getting delusional about Melo joining, unless your getting rid of Wade then there's no way he'll take a huge paycut to go there. :bron4


Not sure how I'd feel about him coming to Chicago but as long as they let him know he better play within the system then I'm all for it 




Chrome said:


> And Thibs > Mr. Potato Head as far as coaching goes as well.


I honestly can't think of a worse coach right now, hell even Kidd is doing decent now, and Cleveland would suck even if they had a good coach


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Possible 2014-2015 Heat lineup......
> 
> Bosh/Andersen/Oden
> Gasol/Battier/Lewis
> ...


This is a joke, right? You're not stupid enough to actually believe this is remotely possible, are you?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Melo could win a ring with the Bulls and you're a fool if you believe otherwise. Thibs is an A+ coach, literally, that's a difference maker by himself. If he could get Melo to buy in defensively, where Melo has largely been lazy in his career rather than just plain awful, he could field potentially one of the best teams, if not the very best, in the league. His scoring alone would improve their chances greatly as he gives them that scoring threat they've been forever looking for.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> This is a joke, right? You're not stupid enough to actually believe this is remotely possible, are you?


All they gotta do is kiss the ring


----------



## ThisIsBall (Feb 27, 2014)

*Hottest NBA Wives Revealed*

Holy ISH!!! These hoopers are so lucky. check these hunnies out.

http://www.balldontstop.com/25-hottest-nba-wives/


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Hottest NBA Wives Revealed*

7/10


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

damn scottie pippens broad is fine as hell


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Adriana Lima and Landry Fields' wife :mark:


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Batman is in the building!!!


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Lebron be like


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

D-Wade has had the oddest season. He's intermittently missed many games but when he's played he has looked great. He's getting about 19 points per game while shooting about 55%. Not sure you can ask more than your #2 guy when he does play.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Triple overtime TOR/WAS


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Un-Dashing Lebron James.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

val taking steps backward :jose

vasquez taking steps forward tho :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Nuggets with 8 points in the 1st quarter. :jay


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Stall_19 said:


> D-Wade has had the oddest season. He's intermittently missed many games but when he's played he has looked great. He's getting about 19 points per game while shooting about 55%. Not sure you can ask more than your #2 guy when he does play.


What exactly is odd about that?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Clips getting Big Baby and Granger is tough..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Stall_19 said:


> D-Wade has had the oddest season. He's intermittently missed many games but when he's played he has looked great. He's getting about 19 points per game while shooting about 55%. Not sure you can ask more than your #2 guy when he does play.


Wade is the greatest shot blocking guard in the history of the game[and with how many games he has missed this season, he still has more blocks than LeBron this season]. And is averaging nearly 19, 5 and 5. The only odd thing? Is that his numbers are down from what his younger years saw but still shit on most in the league at his position. The "D-Wade Should Retire" fuck boys are scrambling for new material.

Fun stat: Wade is 31 of 43 against the Knicks this year, FG wise. He's always OWNED the Kniccabockaz. 






Not gonna even post the GW'er back in the day.

TOUGH GAME FOR GOD'S SON, TIMMY JR. He was overwhelmed playing in the same gym he used to shoot around in with D-Wade as a kid 11 years ago.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*










Chris Bosh stole Bron Bron's mask after the game last night and prowled around Miami as the Boshman.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

The best thing about Lebron's mask is it hides his receding hairline:lol Maybe he should rock it more often.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HE is currently 7 for 26. 

Quite obvious who that HE is lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



The Devil and God said:


> The best thing about Lebron's mask is it hides his receding hairline:lol Maybe he should rock it more often.


No it doesn't. It only looked that way because he was also wearing a headband.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Seems like the NBA wants Lebron to get rid of his black mask:

http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/story/_/id/10535429/nba-asks-lebron-james-miami-heat-wear-clear-mask-protect-broken-nose

:kobe


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Was only able to catch the second half tonight, but...

GORAN. FUCKING. DRAGIC. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

Dragic career high tonight. Thread title about The Dragon pls.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

How bout them Bulls :mark: Terrible 1Q but we took care of business, 3rd in the East now, Knicks next :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Chrome said:


> Seems like the NBA wants Lebron to get rid of his black mask:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/story/_/id/10535429/nba-asks-lebron-james-miami-heat-wear-clear-mask-protect-broken-nose
> 
> :kobe


Bet if LeBron wins his appeal, Wade is bringing the band-aid back


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*






ROOKIE MISTAKE.

Bulls only have 3 losses at home in 2014. Very impressive. Thibs and Hornacek Coach of the Year race is just as close as LeBron and KD for MVP at this point, imo. 



The Devil and God said:


> The best thing about Lebron's mask is it hides his receding hairline:lol Maybe he should rock it more often.


:lmao My old man said this to me today.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Adrien Mercier said:


> How bout them Bulls :mark: Terrible 1Q but we took care of business, 3rd in the East now, Knicks next :banderas


I thought only the division leaders could have the top 3 spots?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

A.I getting his jersey retired tonight :lenny


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

jimmer is now a bull.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*











:mark:



still disappointed he never got back into the league, but i guess there was just too much baggage.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

JIMMERMANIA IS RUNNIN' WILD


----------



## VegaQB (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

change this fucking thread name already! My man my hero AI aka THE ANSWER gonna have his jersey retired tonight!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

If anything, change it and reference the recent moves made by the Clippers..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Felton puns etc*

we got lazy north american mods guys, come on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Felton puns etc*



Dragonballfan said:


> I thought only the division leaders could have the top 3 spots?


3rd best record in the East? 

A.I, what a legend, could have been even better and of course the legendary rant.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

Granger officially signs with clippers.


I thought he said he would only sign with teams with chances of actually winning a title? 


unk


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Lebron should have wore the black mask again since it's not an actual rule that you have to wear a clear one. I get why he copped to the league's request but it would've been awesome if he pretty much told the NBA to go fuck themselves and wore it again. That would be more of a Kobe move though, Lebron like the John Cena of the NBA (Except he's actually entertaining and good at what he does)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 3*

hung in there tonight, c's played well until the last 5 mins. oh well it was a great game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Pacers have too many damn games like that. Look like shit for a big part of the half, then pull away enough to win right at the end. Too nerve racking.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Looks like Turner is fitting in well with the Pacers.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 3*

he's a ballhog


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 3*



StarzNBarz said:


> he's a ballhog





So then everyone else on the Pacers is a ballhog then, highest assist average on the team is 6 (rounding up). Turner is at 4. (rounding up again), or you know, they all spread the ball around hence the almost even average assist totals.


-edit-

Oh a Celtics fan said that...Celtics lost to the Pacers today, I get it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

KYLE O'QUINN :mark:

Jimmer on the Bulls now..fuck..gonna have to start using them on 2k. That's my boy right there.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



pryme tyme said:


> Lebron should have wore the black mask again since it's not an actual rule that you have to wear a clear one. I get why he copped to the league's request but it would've been awesome if he pretty much told the NBA to go fuck themselves and wore it again. That would be more of a Kobe move though, Lebron like the John Cena of the NBA (Except he's actually entertaining and good at what he does)


LeBron = Heel... Cena = Face.. um..

Attending the Raps/Warriors game tonight, wearing my Warriors shirt IDGAF!!! :curry2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 3*

You need to buy Curry and Lowry jerseys, cut them both in half, and sew the half of the Curry jersey together w/ the other half of the Lowry jersey.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 3*

No. He needs to wear a Warriors shirt and cheer exclusively for the Warriors.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: 3*

But he's also a Raptors fan.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thorntons 25 points last night was better than anything Terry has done all season. 

Nets play Bulls tomorrow with a chance to reach .500 but for some reason Bulls are Nets weakness. If season ended today Nets would play Bulls in first round like last year lol (where I still have night mares of Nate Robinson )


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 3*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> But he's also a Raptors fan.


We don't want him.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> LeBron = Heel... Cena = Face.. um..
> 
> Attending the Raps/Warriors game tonight, wearing my Warriors shirt IDGAF!!! :curry2


you're off my christmas card list


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I think we'll end up getting Bulls & Nets again with the Bulls getting the 3rd and Nets getting 6th.

Really I just want a Raps/Wizards 1st round series :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

POINT CENTER has 10 assists in the first half and is two rebounds away from a triple-double. :noah


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Noah man, sheesh.

Looks like Bulls, Raptors, Wizards and Nets will round out the 3rd and 6 seeds, which would be interesting cause I could see these 4 teams going 6-7 games with each other

Western conference though is gonna be fun as hell to watch from 1-8 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: 3*

The Knicks with yet another national TV blowout fpalm

:martinez


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Aid180 said:


> POINT CENTER has 10 assists in the first half and is two rebounds away from a triple-double. :noah


Damn closing in on yet another triple double. Noah a beast :mark: :noah

One more rebound come on Noah get dat shit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

i honestly thought that derrick rose returned.

It was just Augustine cutting to the basket :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*

NOah got dat trip double awesome, and Ben Gordon a free agent, wonder who will sign him? :hmm:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

Jimmer Fredette scores a minute into Bulls career, surpassing Jordan's record for fastest start in franchise history. #FreeJimmer :mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

lol @ klay missing the open 3 to give the warriors the lead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

this really shouldnt be a hard choice for Melo in free agency.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Charlie Slater said:


> this really shouldnt be a hard choice for Melo in free agency.


It's all about :vince$ :vince$ :melo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

canadian, do you still believe demar is overrated?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

spurs are back to their starting 5 ever since the beginning of the year :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> canadian, do you still believe demar is overrated?


He's progressing every season. You can't tell me that his shot was as consistent last year as it is this year.

It was a fun game, a lot of people came from the states to watch the game surprisingly enough, some die hard Warriors fans all around my section :S I was surprised.. me and my friend were like wtf


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

I just find it comical that you used to call him overrated. he's a top 10 scorer in the league right now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Dragonballfan said:


> NOah got dat trip double awesome, and Ben Gordon a free agent, wonder who will sign him? :hmm:


Noah heart and soul of this Bulls team man, respect <3.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> I just find it comical that you used to call him overrated. he's a top 10 scorer in the league right now.


Because for someone who plays SG, he used to be a terrible shooter. It took him a while to add the 3 ball to his arsenal, and it took a while for him to actually start hitting them, as well as a while for him to consistently hit jump shots. Maybe I didn't see what everyone else seen in him before, but I do recognize his improvement and work ethic now. He's become a great player and a leader for the Raptors. 

As for Jonas, I feel like he's not improving. I hope this comment bites me in the ass, I really do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Dragonballfan said:


> NOah got dat trip double awesome, and Ben Gordon a free agent, wonder who will sign him? :hmm:


He's probably not signing anywhere since the Bobcats c**k-blocked him..better off just chillin til the summer


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Spoiler: Derrick Rose















I know this is wrong but I can't stop laughing at this :lmao :rose2


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 3*

Derrick Rose jokes are always lame.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> I just find it comical that you used to call him overrated. he's a top 10 scorer in the league right now.


stats wise he is, but he's not exactly a top 10 scorer in the league(as in scoring ability).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

that's what I was referring to. I don't think you can be overrated if you're the ninth best scorer in the league. also lol @ anyone that thought he was overpaid.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*






:clap :clap :jordan2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> that's what I was referring to. I don't think you can be overrated if you're the ninth best scorer in the league. also lol @ anyone that thought he was overpaid.


Just because he's having an amazing year this year, doesn't automatically make up for all his previous years. It took time, it wasn't guaranteed he would amount to this much, it was a risk they took and thats why people believed he was overpaid. In the end it paid off, all that matters.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 3*

The fuck did the Bobcats do to Lebron to piss him off? He has 49 points through 3. He's 8-8 on threes.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Anyone notice that Philly lost 14 games in a row?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 3*

:lelbron x53


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

55 and only missed 9 shots? and still managed 5 assists? Yo....Bobcats trash though


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: 3*

:bron 57 and counting. Trying to make this an MVP race again.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 3*

57. Lebron is unreal


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Brother Love is a God among Insects..Word to Magneto...


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 3*

So clearly Melo > Bron


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 3*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*






RIP GMONEY's 56.

Thank goodness for SunSports game replays, had to work last night. I'm not even watching a single YT highlight or ESPN or FS1 at all until noon tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: 3*

Lebron. Holy crap.




That is all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

NO KD YOU MAY NOT WIN MVP. PLZ GO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Bron gone cray cray.



> Since the All-Star break, the Warriors have the NBA’s 2nd ranked defense and 24th ranked offense.
> 
> — Fast Break (@GSWFastBreak) March 4, 2014


:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

David Lee was hurt and Noto was right when he said their offense was average this year. They depend on individual finishes far too much.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

And just like that, Kevin Durant's chances of being MVP is over :lelbron
not seriously though. he may still have a good chance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> David Lee was hurt and Noto was right when he said their offense was average this year. They depend on individual finishes far too much.


Quite true.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Thuganomics said:


> And just like that, Kevin Durant's chances of being MVP is over :lelbron
> not seriously though. he may still have a good chance


Pretty much the media is gonna be all over LBJ's dick now with MVP articles and shit fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Thuganomics said:


> And just like that, Kevin Durant's chances of being MVP is over :lelbron
> not seriously though. he may still have a good chance


Eh..dude was never a lock to begin with


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So people already forgot about Kobe's 81 point performance from a couple of years ago? :troll


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 3*

Meh. Kobe did it against a 30th ranked defense Raptors.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 3*










#hype


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Meh. Kobe did it against a 30th ranked defense Raptors.


you cant be serious. :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Meh. Kobe did it against a 30th ranked defense Raptors.


Pretty sure nobody else went off for anywhere near that many points against them that year... :kobe8


Hell I ain't even a Kobe fan but to downplay getting 80+ points is retarded


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

That LeBron 3 to end the 3rd quarter...nasty


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: 3*

lol at people saying lebron's 61 is more impressive than kobe's 81. it's 81 GODDAMN POINTS. that's hella impressive no matter what defense you are playing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

LeBron's 61 wasn't even LeBron's best performance....Not to mention, why are ppl comparing the performances anyways? Who cares which was better


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Not sure if Patrick Beverly or Pookie from NEW JACK CITY


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron's 61 wasn't even LeBron's best performance....Not to mention, why are ppl comparing the performances anyways? Who cares which was better


It's LeBron man. You know literally everything he does has to be constantly compared to Kobe or MJ.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 3*



JM said:


> #hype


Bump.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Dang, LeBron said he re-broke his nose..Inching closer to Rip Hamilton territory


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Danny Granger with a monstrous debut for the Clips.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

showed hustle out there with that one rebound.

also RAPS :hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Lmfao at Bobcats being the team that two players scored 60+ points against in one season. :melo :bron


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Lakers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*

Warriors offense was amazing to begin the season. Iguodala admitted he fears attacking more ever since his injury and that its impacting his play offensively. He's clearly become quite unconfident and you can see it with the way he handles and shoots the ball. Barnes adjusted poorly to the bench role, he was much better as a starter. I feel like Klay would have adjusted to the bench role much easier while still playing giant minutes and being a scoring threat. Also the obvious bench inconsistency hurts, especially remembering how amazing Jack and Landry were for us last year.

I still think Nedovic has the potential to be a really, really good player. Bazemore was constantly given opportunity after opportunity, I feel like Nedovic is the one who could add consistent scoring to the second unit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Joel Anthony said:


> Danny Granger with a monstrous debut for the Clips.


Were you expecting 20 and 10?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Westbrook put up a triple double in 20 minutes. Just the fastest triple double in the last...60 fucking years. :westbrook2

Even more ridiculous is their starting lineup:

Westbrook: 6'3"
PJIII: 6'11"
Durant: 6'11"
Ibaka: 6'10"-6'11"
Adams: 7'
With Reggie Jackson's 7 foot wingspan coming off the bench. 

:durant2


Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Warriors offense was amazing to begin the season. Iguodala admitted he fears attacking more ever since his injury and that its impacting his play offensively. He's clearly become quite unconfident and you can see it with the way he handles and shoots the ball. Barnes adjusted poorly to the bench role, he was much better as a starter. I feel like Klay would have adjusted to the bench role much easier while still playing giant minutes and being a scoring threat. Also the obvious bench inconsistency hurts, especially remembering how amazing Jack and Landry were for us last year.
> 
> I still think Nedovic has the potential to be a really, really good player. Bazemore was constantly given opportunity after opportunity, I feel like Nedovic is the one who could add consistent scoring to the second unit.


Iggy was never a scorer anyways. Are you really missing his extra 5 points per game that much? He's not a jump shooter at all so I dont know where you're getting that from(he's been streaky in his threes his whole career). He's a slasher with great court division and all around ability but he's never meant to help an offense a ton.

Barnes just does iso postups which he is absolutely terrible at and doesn't really try much else. He needs to expand his game and stop isoing in the post.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Were you expecting 20 and 10?


Yeah buddy


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> Iggy was never a scorer anyways. Are you really missing his extra 5 points per game that much? He's not a jump shooter at all so I dont know where you're getting that from(he's been streaky in his threes his whole career). He's a slasher with great court division and all around ability but he's never meant to help an offense a ton.
> 
> Barnes just does iso postups which he is absolutely terrible at and doesn't really try much else. He needs to expand his game and stop isoing in the post.


Stop being an idiot. Look at Iggy's shot chart and %'s before the injury, compared to after. It's not the amount of points he was putting up, it was how efficiently he was doing it shooting at high %'s from everywhere, from outside the arc to inside the paint. I don't expect Iggy to go out there drop 15-25 pts every night, but he is more than capable of dropping high numbers inconsistently. This injury has really affected his play.

Barnes also gets limited playing time compared to what he got last year. Take it from any athlete, I was the best volleyball player on my school team, I never seen the bench unless it was a set played for fun, or if we were completely killing them. Compared to when I first started playing club, the coach wasn't familiar with me yet, he already had a familiar group of talent, so when I saw playing time, I took it into my own hands to try and initiate and swing as hard as I could to get recognized. It's not the easiest thing in the world adjusting roles. When you're a starter, you have the opportunity to get warm and mess up 1-2 times, when you're coming off the bench, you're thriving for every opportunity and every mistake hurts you and can get you back on the bench.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

LeBron to be in Cleveland for Big Z's jersey retirement? *Cue up LeBron to Cleveland rumors*

Houston has best record since Jan. 1st...They've picked up the Spurs, under the radar tactic quite well


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I'm pretty sure his shot charts before the injury had him shooting ridiculously percentages across the court, percentages that he's never come close to at any other point in his career. He's a great slasher and finisher at the rim and can sometimes get hot with his three point shooting, that's about it. I highly doubt I'm being an idiot about one of my favorite athletes and one that I've followed for years. :kobe

And going to the bench doesn't excuse his idiotic play. He's not still adjusting to the bench role, he's had more than half a year in it and is still doing those awful isolations and postups. Of course it isn't all on him as Coach Jackson isn't helping either and could and should have done something about it long ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Iggy was shooting 55% from the field and 48% from three before the injury. So yeah I'd agree with Magic, he's never come close to putting up those numbers in his career and the odds of him sustaining those numbers were very slim to none regardless of if he got hurt.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 3*

Heat - Rockets will be the NBA Finals.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

rockets don't have the defense to come out of the west.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

The Thunder are coming out of the West. No one in the West is beating them if they're healthy.

As far as Heat/Pacers go I think whoever has homecourt will win that series and while the Pacers have the lead right now, me thinks the Heat are gonna surpass them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Unless Westbrook is Westbrick. Eeeek.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

disagree about the thunder. they're great but they don't match up well with certain teams. warriors, spurs, clippers are very much capable of beating them imo.

if the spurs are healthy I fully expect them to win the win the west, but like the thunder, how they're going to end up doing will depend on their match-ups.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Is anyone else annoyed with people acting like they're such an awful tanking problem in the league? Like it's just so overblown and has gotten so repetitive and annoying the longer the year goes on.

The only teams that have a bad record right now that went into the season planning to rebuild and/or tank are Orlando, Philly, Boston and Utah. The Bucks were trying to make the playoffs but injuries and free agent busts doomed them. The Lakers have been fucked by injuries more than any other team. The Kings traded for Rudy Gay in an attempt to help them make the playoffs which while he's played well, they're still awful. The Pelicans were trying to make the playoffs but like the Lakers have been fucked by injuries. Same thing with Denver. Other teams like Detroit, Cleveland & New York were and are all still trying to make the playoffs.

Like I saw someone say on RealGM, this year there aren't even that many terrible teams compared to recent years.

The last five seasons, amount of teams with a winning percentage below .333
2013-14: 3
2012-13: 5
2011-12: 4
2010-11: 6
2009-10: 7

The last five seasons, the amount of teams with a winning percentage below .500
2013-14: 14
2012-13: 13
2011-12: 12
2010-11: 14
2009-10: 13

People are acting like there's been a sudden spike of bad teams that's just killing the quality of the NBA and that shit's fucking annoying. Look at the numbers pointed out, this year really isn't any different from any of the past five seasons. But you know what the biggest difference is? This draft is extremely, extremely hyped up and by far the most hyped up draft since 2003. And people have this belief that so many more teams are "tanking" this year compared to recent years because of the highly touted prospects in this draft when it's really not the case at all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



InTheAirTonight said:


> Heat - Rockets will be the NBA Finals.


Im starting to think the same...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Another TRIPLE DOUBLE tonight for the Point Center :noah2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*

:butler has also had himself a nice game.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

I <3 The Point Center


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

How bout the Nets , 4th best record in the year 2014, managed to climb up after a disastrous 10-21 start . Playing real good especially at home 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

So Paul George only had two points tonight and didn't make a single FG....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



DA said:


> Another TRIPLE DOUBLE tonight for the Point Center :noah2


Noah killing, loving watching it too 

Ah bulls looking good right now, if only we had a star who could carry us during the playoffs to the title


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

i'd like to announce that the knicks won a basketball game.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 3*

Kyle Korver's 3 point streak ended.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Pretty sure the Bulls have ones of the best records since the All Star Break, our MVP :noah

Anyway, I'm still going for Pacers/Spurs final


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Thought Korver's streak would never end.

TIED IN THE LOSS :mark:



Notorious said:


> So Paul George only had two points tonight and didn't make a single FG....


Don't trip.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> i'd like to announce that the knicks won a basketball game.


Um WOOOOO I guess. God that team is fucking garbage. I remember this time last year the media was ass sucking them like no one else and how they could beat the Heat and all this other shit. Now they aren't even gonna make the playoffs.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder are coming out of the West. No one in the West is beating them if they're healthy.
> 
> As far as Heat/Pacers go I think whoever has homecourt will win that series and while the Pacers have the lead right now, me thinks the Heat are gonna surpass them.


As much as I like the Spurs as a basketball team they got fucking lucky last year when Westbrook when down.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



DA said:


> Another TRIPLE DOUBLE tonight for the Point Center :noah2


I fucking love watching Noah play that guy is the glue that holds this Bulls team together


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

all because Mr. Intangibles left.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/03/06/report-joakim-noah-recruiting-carmelo-anthony-to-chicago-bulls/

Noah's doing it all for this team right now, including recruiting. Hopefully they don't get hit with tampering charges.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Paul George on possibly working with LeBron this summer



> It would be great to be able to pick his brain, pick his mind and just talk about the game because I think he’s a player that can help me get to the next level and continue to keep going to the next level. I wish some day we have that relationship where he is someone I can talk to—not during the season because I’m too competitive during the season—but maybe in the summertime.


That's dope..top stars working together in the offseason. Makes the in-season matchups better imo. Great for the league that guys are willing to share their knowledge as well with others


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Noah makes such beautiful passes too, a joy to watch. Our NBA title window is getting smaller though 

Bulls need to go all in this offseason before Noah gets too old


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Paul George on possibly working with LeBron this summer
> 
> 
> 
> That's dope..top stars working together in the offseason. Makes the in-season matchups better imo. Great for the league that guys are willing to share their knowledge as well with others


that made me cringe tbh. isaiah would have never felt that way about jordan. jordan would have never felt that way about bird/magic, etc. unless we're talking about kobe, noah, or kg, that competitive fire that used to exist among elite players in the nba now seems to be a lost art.

I really used to think the pacers belonged in that category until hibbert congratulated lebron on his 60 point game and george said that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> that made me cringe tbh. isaiah would have never felt that way about jordan. jordan would have never felt that way about bird/magic, etc. unless we're talking about kobe, noah, or kg, that competitive fire that used to exist among elite players in the nba now seems to be a lost art.
> 
> I really used to think the pacers belonged in that category until hibbert congratulated lebron on his 60 point game and george said that.


I don't need grumpy grouchy guys personally hating each other off the court to prove to me that they're competitive on it. It's not like because they work out in the offseason Durant is going to suddenly not try as hard to beat LeBron in the finals or LeBron is going to ease up Indy and let them get to the finals for once. I think these guys are realizing that treating it the way the guys in the past did has lead to their social struggles today and don't want to be that way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 3*

You don't have to hate each other. But have some pride for rivalry and competition. Not surprised to hear things like this as sport players are becoming more weak as time goes on. Sport fans too, tbh.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 3*

Every facet of society is becoming weak.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Dear Mavs,

Feel free to get your fuckin' shit together. :dirk

Thanks,
TLK 

Next two games being vs Blazers and vs Pacers = FUCK OFF


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Joel said:


> You don't have to hate each other. But have some pride for rivalry and competition. Not surprised to hear things like this as sport players are becoming more weak as time goes on. Sport fans too, tbh.


Are they tanking?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Paul George on possibly working with LeBron this summer
> 
> 
> 
> That's dope..top stars working together in the offseason. Makes the in-season matchups better imo. Great for the league that guys are willing to share their knowledge as well with others


here's a thing about real competition, you don't help your competitors improve or get close to you. you crush them. this is kiddy shit. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

are they tanking?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

no, but i find it far more entertaining when the players show passion towards hating their opponents rather than laughing shit off with them after a game. i bet there are tons of fans that agree. :kobe


and no they're not tanking, they're just leaving their respective teams and teaming up with one another which kills all parity in the sport and all competition in their conference. that's fine though, right heatwave? because they're not tanking, they just made the teams they left tank.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

So they're not competing now and teaming up has confirmed that? and parity has died? Well then what are we watching? or better yet, why?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have a problem with players being friends with each other off the court or hanging out in the offseason, although tbh this is weird. It would be one thing if it were a young guy like say Oladipo wanting to work with Wade or MCW wanting to work with CP3 but George & Bron are the best players on the two best teams in their conference and are each other's biggest competition, so this is a bit weird.

And lel @ killing parity in the NBA. How can you kill something that never existed?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

I guess my gripe with it is the fact that he's trying to improve vicariously. his willingness to develop some kind of a "relationship" with lebron will only make lebron feel more comfortable when the two match-up against each other in games. it's not like lebron's workouts are one of a kind or anything. he just happens to live by the "first one in the gym, last one out" code and I think that's what george should consider doing if he wants to be on his level somewhere down the line. besides, at the end of the day, lebron probably isn't going to share anything that would allow george to gain a competitive edge over him. he has a legacy to continue building on after all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Champ said:


> i guess my gripe with it is the fact that he's trying to improve vicariously. his willingness to develop some kind of a "relationship" with lebron will only make lebron feel more comfortable when the two match-up against each other in games. it's not like lebron's workouts are one of a kind or anything. he just happens to live by the "first one in the gym, last one out" code and I think that's what george should consider doing if he wants to be on his level. besides, at the end of the day, lebron probably isn't going to share anything that would allow george to gain a competitive edge over him.



See that's understandable that you feel that way and maybe you are right and that's why LeBron is down to do it. I just feel if Durant, LeBron and George all feel comfortable working with each other, then that tells me how comfortable they are with their own skills and abilities that no matter what, they don't feel they are losing their edge or showing someone their weaknesses by working out together. Durant feels no matter how much he works out with LeBron, it still won't give LeBron the edge over him and vice versa. There's no sense of paranoia involved


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 3*

The hell are the Spurs wearing? Looks like something old people would wear to the gym.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Get Toney Tony Tone in there for Cole, Spo.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> here's a thing about real competition, you don't help your competitors improve or get close to you. you crush them. this is kiddy shit. :kobe


Right? I don't mind sportsmanship, but this shit is getting out of hand. PG can't beat LeBron in the playoffs, so he wants to work out with him? I guess that's the way it is these days.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

WEstbrook with 15 points, 5 boards, 5 assists, 3 steals and only one turnover in 14 minutes. :westbrook2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Where was this in Game 7 doe


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> I don't have a problem with players being friends with each other off the court or hanging out in the offseason, although tbh this is weird. It would be one thing if it were a young guy like say Oladipo wanting to work with Wade or MCW wanting to work with CP3 but *George & Bron are the best players on the two best teams in their conference and are each other's biggest competition, so this is a bit weird.
> *
> And lel @ killing parity in the NBA. How can you kill something that never existed?
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like PG got permission from his mom to invite LeBron over to play legos. Better be real legos too and not that mega bloks knockoff otherwise LeBron won't think PG is cool.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Coach Pop still taking LeBron's lunch money..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Pop still thinks about Game 6 daily


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

SUNS with a FURIOUS COMEBACK

19-2 run to end the 3rd, 11 threes in the quarter. GOT DAAAAAAMN.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 3*

Took this pic earlier today while downtown.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Did you get his autograph


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 3*






#hype


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 3*

OMG BLAKE.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Lakers 48 trending on twitter. :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*










Someone needs to give the Lakers a bullying hotline number


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 3*

Worst loss in Lakers history


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

:lmao we found ourselves a winner


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*










Yep


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: 3*



JM said:


> #hype


Don't get it..?

New jerseys or wearing throwbacks for one game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

exum is going to save us. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

At what point did they show Jack leaving? lols


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 3*

So do Clipper fans get free tacos for holding the Lakers under 100?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Joel Anthony said:


>


Fuck that I wanna see Jim Buss and his reaction. Jerry Buss must be rolling over in his grave now


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Fucking lol @ Chris Broussard's Joakim Noah report. :lmao


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



El Conquistador said:


> Fucking lol @ Chris Broussard's Joakim Noah report. :lmao


Broussard is a fucking joke of a reporter


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 3*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Broussard is a fucking joke of a reporter


I can't believe ESPN bought him back after all the idiotic statements he has made over the years. I always turn my TV off whenever he appears, he honestly comes of as an arrogant douche bag. His comments over gay players just makes me scratch my head. 


Anyways I don't know if this goes here, but did anyone see the Hawaii vs UCSB college game last night? With the idiot fan running on the court and getting in the fan of the Hawaii coach. I wish one of the players laid that kid out. I like how he's talking shit to some people in the crowd as he leaves, hopefully he was drunk or he just looks like a bigger tool.






Sorry I can't find the full video anywhere yet.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



The Devil and God said:


> I can't believe ESPN bought him back after all the idiotic statements he has made over the years. I always turn my TV off whenever he appears, he honestly comes of as an arrogant douche bag. His comments over gay players just makes me scratch my head.
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't know if this goes here, but did anyone see the Hawaii vs UCSB college game last night? With the idiot fan running on the court and getting in the fan of the Hawaii coach. I wish one of the players laid that kid out. I like how he's talking shit to some people in the crowd as he leaves, hopefully he was drunk or he just looks like a bigger tool.
> ...


ESPN hire idiots I mean watch First Take and Skip Bayless. They provide very mediocre analysis on the major sports and their talking head and radio shows do the same. Broussard is the joke of the NBA reporters I mean he had a Meme and you have to pay ESPN actual money to read what he has to say through their Insider section. They can get away with a lot of this shit because most sport fans who watch ESPN aren't looking for indepth analysis of sport they just want a quick fix of NBA highlights and shit like that. If you want deep analysis you need to head to one of The Score stations or The Dan Patrick Show or independent podcast shows.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dat Lakers errr Clippers game though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Dat Lakers errr Clippers game though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can someone send the tape to ESPN 710LA so they stop ass sucking the Lakers like they are still the kings of the west


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 3*

Phil Jackson turns down a chance to be the Knicks coach.. I can't believe he wouldn't want to go back to New York :lmao


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 3*

I wanna lose every single game because I know how the NBA works but not like this. I wanna say the Lakers are tanking but they are not because they have a coach who is on the hot seat and tons of guys playing on expiring contracts.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



The Devil and God said:


> Phil Jackson turns down a chance to be the Knicks coach.. I can't believe he wouldn't want to go back to New York :lmao


Yeah who would of thought Phil would turn down a job with a team thats as bigger of a mess than the Lakers. One superstar and a bunch of shitty role players.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Quite pleased with the ending to that Warriors road trip, winning the defensive battle against the Pacers and then beating the Celtics by 20. Happy to have them back home. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

NOTO's All-NBA teams

*1st Team*
Chris Paul
Stephen Curry
LeBron James
Kevin Durant
Dwight Howard
*2nd Team*
Goran Dragic
James Harden
Carmelo Anthony
Kevin Love
Joakim Noah
*3rd Team*
Kyle Lowry
John Wall
Paul George
Blake Griffin
Anthony Davis

Yeah I know Anthony Davis spends most of his time at PF but I just couldn't leave him off with the season he's had. 20/10 with 3 blocks a game while playing elite defense is just too hard to ignore.

But if I were to pick an actual center, I'd choose Al Jefferson. Since he plays for the Bobcats he doesn't get a lot of media attention but Big Al has been phenomenal this season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

lololol @ blake griffin on third team and chris paul on first team. you must be on crack.


id actually love to hear why Harden>Griffin too.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

What's wrong with Chris Paul on 1st team? He's putting up 19/12/5 on 57% TS. Only argument I could see against Paul is if you want to discount him for how much time he missed with injury.

I don't see anything wrong with Blake on 3rd team. He's had a great year but he hasn't had a better season than Durant, LeBron, Love or Carmelo IMO.

All-NBA teams are by position man. Two guards, two forwards, one center. Same with All-Defensive team. Only the All-Rookie teams don't factor in positions.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Wall doesn't make any of the all NBA teams?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Should take Harden out for Westbrook right now if missing time with injuries doesn't mean anything. Pretty sure 21 PPG on .44% shooting, 7 assists, 6.5 boards, 2 steals+his high energy defense per game>Harden's scoring. :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

@ABrown: Yeah I've been reconsidering and I'd put Wall over Wade. But as far as the actual voters go, Wade will probably still get in unless they decide to label George as a SG so that another PF like Aldridge or Dirk could get in.

No I'm not taking Harden out for Westbrook. Harden is putting up 25/6/5/1 on 61% TS. Westbrook is putting up 21/7/6 on on 54% TS. And furthermore, Westbrook has missed 30 games and might not even play 50 games this season, I'm not putting him on my All-NBA list. Feel free to put him on yours :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

well I never knew you were such a stats geek. :ti



that's actually one of the most hilarious answers ive seen on here. you should try out for ESPN with that shit. next you'll be showing me a stat that shows he's an elite defender, like psych showing that bargs was an elite post defender. :ti


HARDEN IS AMAZING BECAUSE STATS.


he's an average at best plamyaker that racks up 5 assists because he controls the ball the most on offense. he doesn't look to set up others but will pass to others if he can't find his own shot(or do oops to dwight/jones). he's arguably the worst defensive SG in the league. he's shooting a career low from 3 and barely making a point per play from there. He does have a lot of really cold games mixed with really hot ones as some teams completely shut him down when he cant flail to the free throw line. 


he has so many faults and yet you think he's a second teamer because of percentages+scroing. i just think that's funny. :draper2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Brah you don't have to discredit Harden to praise Westbrook.

Stats geek? The fuck? It's not like I'm bringing up win shares or PER. But the fact of the matter is that a guy putting up 25/6/5 on amazing shooting efficiency while being the #1 option for a top 5 team in the league is most certainly All-NBA worthy in my eyes. Who gives a shit if he's not a good defender that doesn't take away from the fact that he's had a great season. There's other players that will certainly make the All-NBA team that aren't good defenders (See Kevin Love, see Stephen Curry)


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

Thibs now has his 10th technical on the season, leading all coaches.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> Brah you don't have to discredit Harden to praise Westbrook.
> 
> Stats geek? The fuck? It's not like I'm bringing up win shares or PER. But the fact of the matter is that a guy putting up 25/6/5 on amazing shooting efficiency while being the #1 option for a top 5 team in the league is most certainly All-NBA worthy in my eyes. Who gives a shit if he's not a good defender that doesn't take away from the fact that he's had a great season. There's other players that will certainly make the All-NBA team that aren't good defenders (See Kevin Love, see Stephen Curry)


I'm not trying to praise Westbrook; I'm just blasting Harden. 


He averages 5 assists on a team where no one averages more because he's the main ball carrier(i'd assume lin is somewhat close in assists, but his minutes are gone). I don't find his playmaking exactly great in games as unless it's an easy lob for Dwight, he's not doing a whole lot to set up the other players on the court.

His shooting is the worst it's been in awhile this season. He's shooting awful from three point land, averaging just a point per possession, and if it wasn't for his flailing in the paint he would be rather shit because his free throws essentially carry him in his TS% and his scoring. 

There's also games where he completely disappears when he can't get to the line and literally drops almost nothing while shooting awfully. you can't be that inconsistent as the leading scorer of a top 5 team and can't rely completely on two things like he does. He's had a good season, I agree, but his stats make his season look far more impressive than it is/was.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Aid180 said:


> Thibs now has his 10th technical on the season, leading all coaches.


Let's us know he's passionate about this shit (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Giving up WAY too many offensive rebounds in this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Dragonballfan said:


> Let's us know he's passionate about this shit (Y)


Oh....


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Chrome said:


> Giving up WAY too many offensive rebounds in this game.


Well that loss was very deflating


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Heat next... We always do well against Heat. :kobe5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

My Minority Timberwolves have matched last years win total..Tears of joy

"The Lakers have given up 252 points in the last seven quarters. SEVEN."

That gotta be a record


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's Ron World Peace to re-elbow this dumbass?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Indy out here foolin..Looking like a team who sprinted instead of jogging through the season and starting to wear down


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Dragonballfan said:


> Well that loss was very deflating


Yeah, definitely deflating. Bulls haven't done well against the Western Conference this year. I believe they're 10-14 against the West.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Indy got owned tonight. They haven't really been looking good since the All Star break.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, definitely deflating. Bulls haven't done well against the Western Conference this year. I believe they're 10-14 against the West.


The only Eastern team that do well against West is Heat anyway lols, it's algood


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Arcade said:


> Indy got owned tonight. They haven't really been looking good since the All Star break.


Yeah. Not sure if they peaked to early in the year or that the rest of the teams are just heating up at the right time. Whatever it is they gotta get out of this slump if they wanna contend for the title.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> My Minority Timberwolves have matched last years win total..Tears of joy
> 
> "The Lakers have given up 252 points in the last seven quarters. SEVEN."
> 
> That gotta be a record


Well that Clipper loss was the worst loss in franchise history and this team plays no defense so yeah Id assume its a record. 

Kevin Love has to will this Wolves team to every win and I really don't see him being like Garnett and sticking around.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> NOTO's All-NBA teams
> 
> *1st Team*
> Chris Paul
> ...


Blake has a better chance at making 2nd team than Love does even though Love has been better all year Blake is worth more to the league.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3*

the servant








He killed himself With that nickname!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Redd Foxx said:


> the servant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan was clearly not impressed with it


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> The only Eastern team that do well against West is Heat anyway lols, it's algood



Oddly enough the Nets have a winning record against the west but a losing one against the east, as there loss to the Celtics punctuated that 

Al Jefferson has be great. Tough to gaurd. If they do play Miami the Cats should give him the ball every possession 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Heat, Pacers, Raptors and Nets are the only East teams that are .500 or better against the West.

Anyway, I went to the Rockets-Pacers game last night and holy shit I wasn't expecting a 30 point blowout. The Rockets looked really good on both ends, although I still don't think they'll come out of the West I like their chances to at least make the WCF. Also I'd like think that Harden played so great last night because he read Magic's posts on here :kobe3

As far as the Pacers go, I would tend to agree with HeatWave that they might have peaked early. With each passing day I lose confidence in them being able to beat Miami.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

The Warriors broke the Pacers! 

Or maybe not.

Good win last night against the Hawks, though!


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3*





:lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawks struggling really bad , thing is nobody else below them is really much of a threat to pass them for the 8th 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Yeah the Hawks might just make the playoffs kinda by default. The Cavs have a pretty tough schedule remaining.

Their next 12 games: vs. New York, at Phoenix, at Golden State, at Clippers, vs. Miami, vs. OKC, vs. Houston, at New York, vs. Toronto, at Detroit, at Brooklyn, vs. Indiana.

Fortunately for them though their final 7 games after that are at Orlando, at Atlanta, vs. Charlotte, vs. Detroit, at Milwaukee, vs. Boston and vs. Brooklyn. So they're at least gonna close the season with a relatively easy schedule.

If they go like 5-7 on the 12 and then like 5-2 or 6-1 on the final 7 then I think they have a shot considering they're only 3 GB on the Hawks who are kind of free-falling at the moment, being 2-13 in their last 15 games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

For those that know about my obsession with 1/1/1. Welsey Johnson!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Combine Wesley Johnson with MKG and you get a player that might fulfill one of their draft spot expectations.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Redd Foxx said:


> the servant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic episode and just :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Damn it's looking like Phil Jackson just might accept the job to be the new president of the Knicks.

Of course nothing is official and this is all just speculation from SOURCES but good for those dirty Knicks if true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Noto you accidentally forgot to comment on 1/1/1 :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 3*

I hope this doesn't help persuade Melo to stay in NY :rose2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Not sure what to say...I'm not really the type to mark for a Laker


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

but 1/1/1 :mark: plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

See I could post the ":mark" thing but it wouldn't be genuine


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

LeBron is in Cleveland tonight. I wonder how he will be recieved if shown on the big screen, though showing him would be dumb imo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Dan Gilbert sending them subliminals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Firing those loyalty shots...smh


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Nevermind that Big Z left to join the Heat, too, when his papers were up. I guess those loyalty rules only apply to superstars.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> Damn it's looking like Phil Jackson just might accept the job to be the new president of the Knicks.
> 
> Of course nothing is official and this is all just speculation from SOURCES but good for those dirty Knicks if true.


I dont think PJ can even save the Knicks


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Bulls have 4 home losses in 2014. Not gonna be an easy task ending this little mini road skid. Gotta have it though before heading back home. Noah is prime for another triple double, or close to it, but we should still be able to pull it out. In typical Heat/Bulls rivalry fashion, I'm expecting JIMMER to come off the bench and have a somewhat decent day. More than likely...not, though. 

Thinking we could see a little TONY TONI TONEY Douglas if Cole continues to struggle. Speaking of backup PGs, there was someone here who was hating on DJ Augustineee before the year. That guy obviously didn't know what he was talking about. An exceptional year indeed.

To get everyone :mark: PUMPED :mark: for this battle.., a classic from the masterpiece theater that is HEAT/BULLS:






Dem good ole' days all up in the feels.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 3*

Toney Douglas is so hard to watch...all of his moves are so herky jerky


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

His defense is solid. Looked good in 15 minutes vs. the Bobcats shooting the ball and shut down Kemba Walker. He's all we got after Chalmers and Cole and Cole has been struggling hella hard. Knowing Spo he will stick with Cole until the wheels fall off.

BEAS in the game.... been playing good defense for once in his career the last few games... hope I don't jynx it.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

This is just cruel. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Chalmers bout to smack fire outta Noah.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Who the fuck is working the clock? Scottie Pippen?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Noah with that defense.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

GET CROSSED HOE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Butler with that Charles Tillman-esque strip. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

COME ON CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*

This game has been entertaining as hell. LET'S GO BULLS!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*

WTF was that Hinrich?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another efficient game for Lelbron. Pacers are tanking, but as long as Heat keep losing too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SO FUCKING PROUD OF THE BOYS!*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

At this rate the Heat and Indy will lose every game and probably split the final 2 meetings and limp in to the post season where the Bulls will shock the world and defeat both en route to an NBA Championship.





:lelbron with 0 FT attempts. That's crazy.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Bulls have an elite defense, Noah is playing amazing, looked like the best center in the league today, that shot he made with 0.9 to go was nice. Butler with some good steals. I still think this team could cause the heat/pacers problems in the east.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I could see them upsetting the Pacers or at least pushing them to 7. Really I can say the same for Toronto & Washington too. My confidence in the Pacers is at an all-time low.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

can we stop with the laughable suggestion that the bulls can keep up with the heat in a 7 game series? they cant and, just like the last two times, they wont.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



JunkheadX said:


> Bulls have an elite defense, Noah is playing amazing, looked like the best center in the league today, that shot he made with 0.9 to go was nice. Butler with some good steals. I still think this team could cause the heat/pacers problems in the east.


They do it to yall every year


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



JunkheadX said:


> Bulls have an elite defense, Noah is playing amazing, looked like the best center in the league today, that shot he made with 0.9 to go was nice. Butler with some good steals. I still think this team could cause the *heat*/pacers problems in the east.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Very disappointed with the Thunder. Cant call yourself an elite team with only 56 points at the half vs LA


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

And KD getting his shit packed by the WHITE RAVEN.

What's with ABC's face shot/picture for KD? It's fucking eerie.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Thunder underestimating the Lakers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Who on OKC is supposed to be guarding Meeks :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

The White Raven looking very impressive out there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just woke up from an amazing nap. How does Jodie Meeks have 42 points?!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



RyanPelley said:


> Just woke up from an amazing nap. How does Jodie Meeks have 42 points?!


Ryan Kelly is getting him amazing looks.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Ladies and Gents... the WHITE RAVEN










Owning KD out there today


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Free throws in the 4th:
Thunder- 12, Lakers- 1.

Hmmmmm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Westbrook man...never change


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

the one thing he needs to change is how he shoots with full momentum. either adapt to it or stop doing it so much. we realize you're insanely fast, but physics still applies and releasing a ball at full momentum will realize it at the speed you're going which then causes it hit off the backboard and go just bounce back. 


anyways,

JODIE FUCKING MEEKS WITH 42 :mark:

KENT FUCKING BAZEMORE WITH 8 CLUTCH POINTS IN THE LAST 3 MINUTES :mark:

RYAN KELLY WITH DAT ALL AROUND PLAY :mark:

MARSHALL WITH DEM DIMES :mark:

FARMAR WITH THE THREES :mark:



LAKERS :mark:




now they're going to kill us in OKC, but whatever, TODAY WAS OUR DAY.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

your turn, Indy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Since Perkins went down late Feb, OKC is 3-4 and have gave up an avg of 111 ppg #KingKendrick4MVP


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

And just like that, the San Antonio Spurs are 1st in the western conference.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

has sefo missed all of those games as well?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Just realized Atlanta is 1-9 in their last ten and has lost six in a row and STILL clinging to the 8th seed.

Wake the fuck up, Detroit or New York.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

cleveland is still in the running too. 


the east. :lmao



the first seed should just get a bye.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Thuganomics said:


> And just like that, the San Antonio Spurs are 1st in the western conference.


and so it begins...




Magic said:


> has sefo missed all of those games as well?


Yes


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> cleveland is still in the running too.
> 
> 
> the east. :lmao
> ...


:lmao the Celtics even. Kinda.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers already down 10. What a shock.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

The Lil B curse is real lmao, should play in the celebrity game next year

If Raptors lose tonight, Nets need to beat them tomorrow to if they want to be serious about moving up.

Thornton picking up the slack with PP and AK injured , already with 3 20+ point games, same amount he has had with Kings all season


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*








bout to fuck around and get a triple double.

Lowry too.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Xile44 said:


> If Raptors lose tonight


novak doesn't lose, son.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers on a 29-10 run to have the lead for the first time in about a month.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

harden is pretty clutch.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice comeback by the Rockets.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

Lowry is good, Vasquez is good to. Don't get to see them or the Wizards on TV at all. Nice to see new teams in the playoff mix. They should play each other in the post season. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 3*

I was there live at the Rockets game, damn that shit was intense.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 3*

lawl @ the pacers. Heat in 6 bitches.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Joel Anthony said:


> At this rate the Heat and Indy will lose every game and probably split the final 2 meetings and limp in to the post season where the Bulls will shock the world and defeat both en route to an NBA Championship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time in 4 and half years


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hawks are winning the East.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

MAVS get by Portland and Indy. Two huge wins. :hb:dirk


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 3*



The Lady Killer said:


> MAVS get by Portland and Indy. Two huge wins. :hb:dirk


Dirk having a huge season


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Oh god. Joel Embiid tweeted this morning that he "wants to live in LA so bad".

Yep. We're fucked.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Dirk having a huge season


He sure is. 

I hope we can finish strong and claim the 7th seed. Looks like the Spurs might end up as the 1st seed and God knows how often we've managed to beat them in the last few years...:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I want a Spurs-Mavs 1st round series for nostalgia reasons.

Duncan vs. Dirk for possibly the last time


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

The nostalgia aspect would be great, but we'd lose in 4. They're seriously our archnemesis. :sad:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Phoenix and Minnesota is coming..Somebody gotta go


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*



Notorious said:


> Oh god. Joel Embiid tweeted this morning that he "wants to live in LA so bad".
> 
> Yep. We're fucked.


Punk should have played for UCLA then. I heard Exum also wants to play for the Lakers really badly. Someone is going to be upset unless LA _somehow_ gets two lotto picks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I'd imagine a lot of the guys want go to LA. Tbh LA is a pretty nice city to live in and add that with the fact that the Lakers have the biggest fanbase of any NBA team so a number of these guys grew up as Laker fans, so in turn when they actually reach the pros they want to play for the Lakers.

Yeah Exum wants to play for the Lakers and Wiggins wants to play for the Raptors. Although one of them doesn't really seem possible atm :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Phoenix and Minnesota is coming..Somebody gotta go


I don't think the Wolves will make it. Didn't Memphis just knock Phoenix out of 8th? I really want to see the Suns in the playoffs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Good win by the Warriors last night, evened up the season series with Phoenix. Let's go, Dubs!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

not sure if you guys realize this, but all the league's superstars in today's league didn't grow up watching the same Lakers as in the 90s. They watched the Bulls dominate and thus the majority of them were Jordan fans.


The ones that are coming into the league now(and for the past few years) did experience the Shaq/Kobe eras and thus a lot of them are big fans that are obviously going to want to play for them/with Kobe. Yeah the likes of Lebron/Wade/Bosh/Melo/Howard don't want to play for Kobe, but the likes Paul George, Westbrook, etc would probably love it. They grew up as his fans and as a result there's an appeal to play with him(that we obviously can't even utilize with im retiring in 2 years). 

Still doesn't mean much. George said he would love to play with Kobe, but re-upped for the Pacers asap. Westbrook has also said in the past that he's a big Kobe fan but I doubt that would have make him join the Lakers. These college kids are still fans, once they reach the pros everything kind of changes and usually these desires to play for the Lakers never come to fruition.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> not sure if you guys realize this, but all the league's superstars in today's league didn't grow up watching the same Lakers as in the 90s. They watched the Bulls dominate and thus the majority of them were Jordan fans.
> 
> 
> The ones that are coming into the league now(and for the past few years) did experience the Shaq/Kobe eras and thus a lot of them are big fans that are obviously going to want to play for them/with Kobe. Yeah the likes of Lebron/Wade/Bosh/Melo/Howard don't want to play for Kobe, but the likes Paul George, Westbrook, etc would probably love it. They grew up as his fans and as a result there's an appeal to play with him(that we obviously can't even utilize with im retiring in 2 years).
> ...


shut up. kevin love will be a sun when the 2015-2016 season starts. mark it down.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> shut up. kevin love will be a sun when the 2015-2016 season starts. mark it down.


Trying to get banned before your post count hits 20 I see...


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Trying to get banned before your post count hits 20 I see...


this is my 20th post. looks like ya dun goofed. its been a good eleven years bro, but time for your retiremant *****.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

wwetna1 pls stop cloning.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dinosaurs down, great game , could be a fun play off series with Nets and Raptors. Better rivalry than the Knicks and Nets. 
Pierce is growing on me , was hard to watch early I the season but has shown his vintage self 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

don't get how you guys took that. we were dominant in the first quarter and should have cruised. highly doubt the nets shoot that well again.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> don't get how you guys took that. we were dominant in the first quarter and should have cruised. highly doubt the nets shoot that well again.



Lol at saying Raptors should of cruised the rest of the game, their not 
the Heat. 
Nets don't play around at home. Only 3 games back of the Raptors. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Ross tends to cruise at will.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> Ross tends to cruise at will.



Except when he has an open lane 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



Tyrion Hammister said:


> this is my 20th post. looks like ya dun goofed. its been a good eleven years bro, but time for your retiremant *****.





Champ said:


> wwetna1 pls stop cloning.



What's going on here?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

no idea if its wwetna1, lel. just having some fun.



Xile44 said:


> Except when he has an open lane
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:bron3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

i dont remember the original one


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

No Free Throws in 2 straight games for the KANG?

What's next.......................










?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 3*

pacers present: the return of :bynum


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know what's most shocking...

- The Pacers held an opponent to under 50 in the half.
- The Pacers scored more than 40 in the half.
- The Pacers are winning at half.
- Bynum looked really damn good, considering he's an unmotivated jackass who hasn't played in 3 months. 

Take your pick!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Beverly/Westbrook = Best matchup in the NBA


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Beverly/Westbrook = Best matchup in the NBA


really?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



The Devil and God said:


> really?


Fireworks every time


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Just seen the score

Spurs going in dry in a big way :dead

Glad I can't watch


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: 3*



HeatWave said:


> Fireworks every time


They've barely faced one another.. Most of the time these two teams face one of them is hurt. I guess the first two games of the Conference Quarterfinals were fun before westbrook went down. 

Don't get me wrong I enjoy both guys, and a big fan of the Beverley plays D


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Lol Bulls. As long as we beat the Heat. :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*



DA said:


> Just seen the score
> 
> Spurs going in dry in a big way :dead
> 
> Glad I can't watch


Yeah, I was watching Main Event and saw the score on ESPN and had to do a double take. Looks like the Spurs came to play tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Best record in the league.... again :skip


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Thunder mean business tonight against the Rockets. Damn. Rough game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*



The Devil and God said:


> They've barely faced one another.. Most of the time these two teams face one of them is hurt. I guess the first two games of the Conference Quarterfinals were fun before westbrook went down.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I enjoy both guys, and a big fan of the Beverley plays D


It's not gonna die down..ever...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

We only lost by 8? Not bad. :kobe7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

leled pretty hard at the whole thunder team trying to make sure westbrook doesn't get his second technical.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 3*










Dolla dolla bill y'all


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

WARRIORS

:mark:

Keep your mouth shut, Monta! Go away! :no:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: 3*

Looks like Phil Jackson to the Knicks is a go. TITLEZ ON THE WAY :melo


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Heat/Nets tonight. Both teams have the longest active streaks of forcing 10 or more turnovers. Heat, 62 games. Nets, 50 games.


----------



## Redd Foxx (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: 3*

Duncan:mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3*






:lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Keep your mouth shut, Monta! Go away! :no:


:sad:

That was not our best effort. At all. Sigh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Aid180 said:


> :lol


:lmao 

That was pretty funny. A.I getting a cut with his hat on :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*



The Lady Killer said:


> :sad:
> 
> That was not our best effort. At all. Sigh.


No, it wasn't. Eventually happens to everybody, though.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Seems like Tim Hardaway Jr. broke out of that slump. I love what I see in him. He's already improved so much from the first month of the year. I think if all goes well he could be like this year's Klay Thompson - very solid scorer, unspectacular but respectable rebounding/d/passing. Needs to work on the defense though.

Top 5 rookie in my opinion. And I know were not going to make the playoffs, but it's nice we're going out with a little pride.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*3*

Pierce still got it, Nets continue to have a East best record in 2014. Not how you start the Season but it's how you finish. Nets are finishing quite well . 

Nets could very well be a scary matchup for the East teams, obviously won't beat Miami and Indiana though 

Don't want to see Atl in the playoffs , somebody replace them plz, Knicks? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Xile44 said:


> Pierce still got it, Nets continue to have a East best record in 2014. Not how you start the Season but it's how you finish. Nets are finishing quite well .
> 
> Nets could very well be a scary matchup for the East teams, obviously won't beat Miami and Indiana though
> 
> ...



Yeah, could see them taking Miami to 7. Playoff Miami is different than this Miami, but they've got a lot going for them in that series.

I think losing Brook and going with Pierce at the 4 effectively killed their chances at really competing against Indy. They used to be one of the only teams that could body up against Indy with Brook and KG, now they're similarly undersized to the Knicks of last year, who got killed. Pacers have looked pretty pedestrian lately though, and this Nets team is more savvy/intelligent than the Knicks team I compared them to, so we'll see.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Yeah, could see them taking Miami to 7. Playoff Miami is different than this Miami, but they've got a lot going for them in that series.
> 
> 
> 
> I think losing Brook and going with Pierce at the 4 effectively killed their chances at really competing against Indy. They used to be one of the only teams that could body up against Indy with Brook and KG, now they're similarly undersized to the Knicks of last year, who got killed. Pacers have looked pretty pedestrian lately though, and this Nets team is more savvy/intelligent than the Knicks team I compared them to, so we'll see.


I mostly like the mix of the Nets, veterans that know how to get things done to all around players, shooters, passers, lengthy defenders and have found some nice youth in Shaun, Blatche, Thornton and Plumlee.

I also feel the East is looking better than it did earlier in the season. Raptors , Bulls, Nets and Wizards consist of the 2nd tier and are pretty good, those 4 teams will be playing each other to face Indy and Miami.

Bobcats are ok, Atl scares me. I think we have all seen to much of them stink in the post season


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 3*

Unless Beal and Wall are planning on going bonkers, nobody is pushing Miami or Indy to 6-7 games before the ECF imo


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

DIRK went HAM tonight :mark:

Against Utah but still. Gotta keep up with Memphis.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Phil Jackson to NYK is official!

There are a few drawbacks, mostly travel. But when you upgrade from James Dolan to one of the most brilliant basketball minds in history, you win. I'm guessing that for Phil to come he'd have been given pretty much complete autonomy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Paul Pierce always brings it with the Heat


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Ugh, Blake Griffin. Ugh.

That is all.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 3*

Wade missing free throws what else is new.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 3*

Spurs' next majority of games are against under .500 teams. Looks like their current winning streak has potentital to expand to at least 11+

But yeah about the Miami heat..... :lelbron


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 3*

DJ Augustin


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dam Bulls completely shutting down the Rockets. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bulls exposing the Rockets.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Those days when Harden can't get to the line or hit a three. :hayden3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Beating the Rockets by 25? :kobe4


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 3*



Arcade said:


> Bulls exposing the Rockets.


Lol Rockets lucky the West don't play this kinda D :noah


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Dragonballfan said:


> Lol Rockets lucky the West don't play this kinda D :noah


More like the Bulls should be lucky we aren't in the West lol


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: 3*

Top 5 of the East is just as good as Top 5 of the West.

Raps, Bulls, Nets have been ballin hard.

I also get this strange feeling Indy will get upset in the 1st round. I dunno why.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 3*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> More like the Bulls should be lucky we aren't in the West lol


Very true lol. Although I'm glad the Bulls laid a beatdown on a West team last night.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NBA league pass is only $29.99 right now. :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: 3*

RT @ramonashelburne: Jackson's agent Todd Musburger is in LA today there is hope agreement to be Knicks president will be finalized today


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 3*









Age 26 numbers :draper2

:curry da god


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Damn, that's pretty impressive, especially when you factor in the time he has missed due to his ankles. Klay is on quite the pace, too, isn't he?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Miller: 

22: 2.1
23: 3.3
24: 4.4
25: 3.9
26: 4.2

Allen:

21: 3.6
22: 4.5
23: 4.2
24: 5.0
25: 5.7
26: 7.7

Curry:

21: 4.8
22: 4.6
23: 4.7
24: 7.7
25: 7.8


that's their attempts per game btw. :deandre


fan boys gonna fan boy


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Damn, Allen and Curry average(d) 8 attempts a game??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Yup. Miller only averaged more than 6 once in his career too. pls stop these stupid NUMBER comparisons as if they're relevant. Curry is obviously in the discussion, but he also jacks them up relentlessly all game(and hits a shit load, so giving him credit there), but Reggie/Allen scored in a lot more ways than just jacking up threes.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Curry scores in other ways too tbf


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

I never said he didn't. He's amazing scorer, I just think number races are stupid. Kobe passing Jordan in total career points doesn't make Kobe a better scorer than Jordan.



if anything, just post his insane 3 point percentage. .437% is nuts. :banderas


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 3*

Didn't realize Curry's % was that high. Not as good as Kyle "Killer" Korver. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 3*

Curry at 26 hit more three's than both of them and has been a more efficient three point shooter than both of them at age 26.

Curry - 43.7% from three
Allen - 40.8% from three
Miller - 38.2% from three

I do think Curry is a better pure shooter than Ray & Reggie were, but obv. it's still to soon to say he'll surpass them both in three point makes.


----------



## Tyrion Hammister (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: 3*



Magic said:


> Miller:
> 
> 22: 2.1
> 23: 3.3
> ...


ya jelly curry is gonna have a better career then your boytoy kobe? no need to be upset bro, its a fact of life.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 3*



Thuganomics said:


> NBA league pass is only $29.99 right now. :banderas
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's free on a jailbroken ipad. :banderas

I connect it to TV


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

RAPTOR making his return from a torn ACL after only 5 months. Rose took 18 months. :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Who's returning?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Save us Phil? More like how long before he leaves that sinking ship :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Punked Up said:


> Who's returning?


our original mascot.

RAPS are 11 wins away from a franchise record 48 :mark:


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Hey fellow NBA fans. I'm not american, so when ABC or any other american channel transmits games, I can't find a good live stream to watch this games.
Can you tell me what good software to use to see TV from the US on my PC?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

buy league pass or use firstrowsports. they usually have quality streams.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*






#GOAT


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> Save us Phil? More like how long before he leaves that sinking ship :ti


Since he'll be the one making the moves(Which likely involves a rebuild), if the ship sinks in a few years, it's gonna be on him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

"The reality is, I'm not going to retire because I want the money,” Nash, who’s owed $9.7 million next season, said in the 11-minute video. “It's honest. We want honest athletes, but at the same time, you're going to have people out there that are going be like, 'Oh man, he's so greedy. He's already made so much money in his career and he's got to take this last little bit.' Yes, I do. I have to take that last little bit.


pls get injured in the worst possible way because you deserve it for not earning paychecks. there's some honesty for you too, nash. (Y)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

gotta pay that child support


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

lel @ the Nash hate. Nothing wrong with him wanting to get every bit of his last big paycheck. Pretty retarded that the Lakers gave a 40 year old a three year fully guaranteed deal and then them and their fans get pissed because he's actually playing out the contract and not gonna bail them out by retiring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

man, he played 10 games this season just so he could get paid this season and next. literally. that is fucking so dirty i cant look past it. fuck him and fuck everything about him. lost total respect for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

And what's wrong with that? It's his money. Nothing wrong with him wanting to get the money that is owed to him. This is probably the last big payday of his lifetime. Don't be mad at Nash. Be mad at the Lakers for giving a fucking 40 year old a 3 year fully guaranteed deal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> Be mad at the Lakers for giving a fucking 40 year old a 3 year fully guaranteed deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> man, he played 10 games this season just so he could get paid this season and next. literally. that is fucking so dirty i cant look past it. fuck him and fuck everything about him. lost total respect for him.


lel what? Lakers made their bed now they gotta lay in it.

Guys get cut all the time and don't make their whole paycheck. I don't blame him trying to get as much as he can. 9.7 million's a lot. I'd be trying to collect them checks too.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers down 25 in the 2nd. Tie game now. Pacers with ball, 22 secs left. Omg omg omg.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> And what's wrong with that? It's his money. Nothing wrong with him wanting to get the money that is owed to him. This is probably the last big payday of his lifetime. Don't be mad at Nash. Be mad at the Lakers for giving a fucking 40 year old a 3 year fully guaranteed deal.


Trust me I'm not any happier with the Lakers, but I'm not going to support someone that knows he can't produce or play or do anything getting paid 10 million for doing nothing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers down 25 in the 2nd. Tie game now. Pacers with ball, 22 secs left. Omg omg omg.


The fact they were down 25 even after Drummond took that elbow of doom is amazing..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Bulls are getting some really late calls in this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

He's still working to get back. It's not like he's sitting on his ass eating cheetos. When he has played he's produced well for a backup PG. But when you get to his age your body breaks down a lot easier, and that's what happened.

I don't see why this is so shocking/disappointing that guys are working to get paid. Considering you're usually done making money by your late 30s (unless you become an executive/coach/etc.) I'd try to get as much as you could for as long as you wanted.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> The fact they were down 25 even after Drummond took that elbow of doom is amazing..


No kidding. Its been almost expected lately. 2nd unit really sucked it up earlly.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Chrome said:


> Bulls are getting some really late calls in this game.


Surprising considering we got shit the first three quarters


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers win. Bynum is the fucking man.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> Surprising considering we got shit the first three quarters


I know, right? It's like the refs trying to make it up to us or something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Perfect Poster said:


> He's still working to get back. It's not like he's sitting on his ass eating cheetos. When he has played he's produced well for a backup PG. But when you get to his age your body breaks down a lot easier, and that's what happened.
> 
> I don't see why this is so shocking/disappointing that guys are working to get paid. Considering you're usually done making money by your late 30s (unless you become an executive/coach/etc.) I'd try to get as much as you could for as long as you wanted.


he got paid one million per game this year. next year it will likely be 2 million. 



he's not working to get back, he's working on his documentary. he worked to play 10 games this year so that he wouldnt be forced to retire next year. do you really think he cares about playing for the lakers? it's about the money and only about the money to him, i cant respect that nor him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

lel @ "It's about the money and only about the money to him, I can't respect that nor him"

I guess you don't respect 95% of professional athletes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

the majority of those athletes still play, right? they still show up and try? don't summarize that as 95%, this is albert haynesworth level. he's getting paid to be paid and doesn't care if he plays or doesn't. i'm sure he still loves playing basketball and enjoys it, but he doesn't actually care if he goes out there or not.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I put 95% because the vast majority of professional athletes whether it be NBA, NFL, MLB, NHL, whatever care about the money more than anything else just like Nash does. The guy has legitimate injuries. I'm pretty sure Steve Nash still cares about playing and still wants to play, and I'm for damn sure that he still wants to win a championship. Just because he's very open that the the money is what's most important to him doesn't mean that he doesn't care about playing. The likely scenario is that Nash wants to play, but at his old age his body has broken down, he can't stay healthy and can't play as much he would like, however that's not gonna stop him from receiving the money he's guaranteed.

Also, who's to say that the Lakers didn't shut Nash down for the season like they did Kobe because they realize this is a lost season?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Hard to show up when you're rehabbing from an injury then get shut right back down again. Old guys break down and it takes longer to come back. If the Lakers didn't want him collecting checks they should've gave him a less contract, or give themselves some sort of out clause. I have no anger towards this because many owners (not just NBA but in general) are cheap and will do much to pinch pennies so if players want to get paid and that's what the contract says I'm getting paid. Because we both know that if there was any way for the Lakers to get out of that contract and save a few million even though he did want to play they would.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I've never just understood why the players get the most of the blame.

The players only signed the contract. The higher ups in the organization are the ones who gave them the contract. They are the ones who should get most of the hate and backlash. Not the players.

To the people who are bashing Nash, would you walk away from $10 mil if you knew it was likely the last paycheck of that caliber you'd ever get for the rest of your life?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

^i'm bashing both. no i wouldn't walk away from that, but i wouldnt pull the shit he's doing either. this isn't just affecting the ownership as a big fuck you, it's a big fuck you to the fans and I doubt you guys would be very happy about having a similar situation on your team. 



i'm sorry guys, i gave him the benefit of the doubt earlier in the season when he actually did return and was playing. then he got to his tenth game, got too injured to play again, and got shut down. not. buying. that. as. a. coincidence.


because it's not. you guys can act like he wants to be out there but he doesn't. i'm sure he'd be just as happy rehabbing for the rest of next season and hope he does. i dont want him to see him on the court at any capacity.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I'd be pissed the fuck off that the Celtics traded draft picks and gave a 39 year old a 3 year fully guaranteed deal without having some sort of out-clause in the contract. I wouldn't be pissed at the player because he won't give up his money and wants to be paid what he is owed.

Ok. If you seriously believe that Nash doesn't want to play and would rather sit on the bench injured, then be my guest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

no, i believe he doesn't care if he plays or not, as long as he gets paid. i said that multiple times, playing for the lakers isn't a concern for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Nash left Phoenix because he was chasing a ring, but now wont leave LA because he's chasing money...Life is funny


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I think Nash does want to play and does care about playing, but the money is what's most important to him and it's the reason why he won't retire. And I don't think there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Steve Nash works his ass off, and he's just being honest. *Lakers knew his age when they signed him, not his fault*. We'd all do the same. Not human on Earth would leave 9.5 million dollars on the table to "do the right thing" unless they could make more/equal spending that time doing something else﻿.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I don't know the situation, but if Nash is not working on getting back fit and help Lakers, then I don't see the problem of Laker fans hating him. They are paying him that money to play basketball for him, not sit at home. Why shouldn't a Laker fan be angry?

But if he's injured and trying to get back, then they should just wait and see what happens before pointing the finger at hime.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*#SaveUsPhil*



Joel said:


> I don't know the situation, but if Nash is not working on getting back fit and help Lakers, then I don't see the problem of Laker fans hating him. They are paying him that money to play basketball for him, not sit at home. Why shouldn't a Laker fan be angry?
> 
> But if he's injured and trying to get back, then they should just wait and see what happens before pointing the finger at hime.



He has been working to come back this entire time. He wants to play. But the money is what he cares about the most. Which once again, applies to the vast majority of professional athletes.

It's funny because people complain about how sports have become so PC and players never say how they really feel anymore. Nash is asked why he won't retire and he's honest about the situation, yet now you have people saying he shouldn't have said this publicly and should have kept it to himself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Lulz, there's a lot of statements and 'stats' that are being thrown around in this thread that no one has any supporting evidence of.

95% is probably high, that's my opinion and I have as much to support that as NOTO does to support it being 95%. No evidence at all.

Nash probably does want to play if he could. Again, no evidence to support that just like UDFK has no evidence to support his claim.

The fact for me, everyone's as good as their word. I have no problem with what Nash said here but I have never looked at Nash the same since he said he would NEVER play for the Lakers as he'd much rather beat them then jumped to the Lakers when he had the chance. Like I said, your only as good as your word.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*#SaveUsPhil*

Obv. I don't have any specific number to support 95%. I basically meant that the vast majority of professional athletes care about the money the most just like Nash and you'd be deluded to deny that. My evidence for that? Free agency. Notice how the vast majority of them try to get the most money they possibly can?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

That doesn't necessarily mean they care about the money more than they care about playing.

When you're weighing your options you have to find a way to pick one option from another. They are still regardless choosing the option to play basketball though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I'm not saying they don't care playing about basketball, obviously they're both important to these guys. But yes, I would say most professional athletes care about the money the most. I mean after all, this is their job. They have families to provide for. There are certain players who are willing to take paycuts to play for a winning team, but those players are in the minority.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

And those paycuts usually happen when they are near their last legs (like Ray Allen) or when they may not get as much on the open market if they're released and that's their best option.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Save us Phil :lmao :lmao hopefully he does tbh

My 2 cents on the Nash situation, I can see both sides. I understand and respect his candidness of "the money is the motive" as he has earn that respect through his play all these years and some many guys share the same mind set. He is also coming us a very nasty divorce so as Jalen Rose says "keep getting them checks"


On the fans side, I really havent followed the lakers if at all this year, but from the outside it does seem like he could make at least a bit more effort to play, and that his candidness about the money was at an ill advised time. He hasnt done anything out there and really should have came out and said it. I understand his has dealt w/ injury and this year was a wash. 

Saying all that, my image of Nash has decreased in the past few years, also if Iverson or someone like that was this candid about his situation, media would be all over it :kobe9


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> He has been working to come back this entire time. He wants to play. But the money is what he cares about the most. Which once again, applies to the vast majority of professional athletes.
> 
> It's funny because people complain about how sports have become so PC and players never say how they really feel anymore. Nash is asked why he won't retire and he's honest about the situation, yet now you have people saying he shouldn't have said this publicly and should have kept it to himself.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's nothing wrong with him wanting the money. But to laugh at Lakers fans for hating on him for it is silly. If he is showing no love to the team their support, do you really expect them to be applauding Nash? C'mon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel said:


> There's nothing wrong with him wanting the money. But to laugh at Lakers fans for hating on him for it is silly. If he is showing no love to the team their support, do you really expect them to be applauding Nash? C'mon.


They don't have to applaud Nash nor do I expect them to. As soon as I watched Nash's interview I knew he was gonna receive a ton of backlash for what he said due to how some sports fans are.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Have you seen the Nash comeback videos on Grantland? He wants to play very badly, and has been trying to get back on the court. He admitted he wants the money (as most would), but he doesn't want to just sit around and get paid - he wants to earn it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



JM said:


> Lulz, there's a lot of statements and 'stats' that are being thrown around in this thread that no one has any supporting evidence of.
> 
> 95% is probably high, that's my opinion and I have as much to support that as NOTO does to support it being 95%. No evidence at all.
> 
> ...





Magic said:


> the majority of those athletes still play, right? they still show up and try? don't summarize that as 95%, this is albert haynesworth level. he's getting paid to be paid and doesn't care if he plays or doesn't.* i'm sure he still loves playing basketball and enjoys it, but he doesn't actually care if he goes out there or not.*


i never once said he doesnt want to play. like i said 100x time, he just wants the money and it DOESN'T ACTUALLY MATTER TO HIM IF HE DOES END UP PLAYING OR NOT. if he DOESN'T he would be just as happy getting those paychecks then if he DID. and hell, if he doesnt play maybe he'll sign with another team telling them he's still capable of playing when he's not and can't even get onto the court to do his job at any capacity. 


noto ALWAYS, and i fucking mean ALWAYS, sides with the player btw. every time. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I side with whoever I think is right. Maybe it's cause most of the time the player isn't really doing anything wrong, it's just fans and media blowing shit out of proportion as usual :draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Maybe it does matter to him. Maybe it doesn't. You have no idea. I have no idea.

These arguments are so silly. Just 2 guys tossing speculations back and forth.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Okay, how many other athletes document their comeback? Now narrow that down to irrelevant athletes that haven't done anything in 2 years. Why do you think he's doing this documentary? It isn't to showcase his comeback to a game he'll hardly play again, it's to make some money before he's completely irrelevant after retiring. Kobe is the superstar and he's not doing a documentary, even though people would actually watch his.


Why do you think he made that comment? It generated attention to his documentary.


He's making a documentary to make money. He's staying with the Lakers to make money. Here's a fact, the guy came back and played up to his tenth game, when he earned his contract for next season without being forced to retire, and then promptly began to sat out the rest of the season. Here's a fact, while other vets on the team (Pau, Kobe, Kaman, and even Young) have shown concern about how the Lakers are doing and the record of the team, Nash has made no comment outside of comments about himself and how his rehab/documentary is going. While other players have been with the team during their rehab, even Kobe, Nash is always off doing his documentary at random rehab places. My speculation comes from shit I've seen paying attention to my team, not just random "omg nash is a bad guy" shit. I never turned on Nash until he did the 10th game thing and then decided he was done for the season and again too injured to play. This guy is an absolute CANCER on my team and I'm sure you guys don't like having CANCERS on your team, do you? This isn't speculation btw, he is a CANCER on the Lakers organization and I, like most fans, don't want him on our team because of this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I don't know what ensuring he has a contract the next year has to do with caring if he plays or not.

I'm pretty sure you'd do thing to ensure you got 10 million dollars as well UDFK.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

LA overpaying Kobe and Nash..Neither coming back this year either mainly because there's nothing to play for, so in essence, even if Nash didn't say he was coming back for the money, couldn't those who are mad at Nash still condemn him for not playing with not much to play for other than "love of the game"? Rather just rest up for next year and collect a check?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



JM said:


> I don't know what ensuring he has a contract the next year has to do with caring if he plays or not.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you'd do thing to ensure you got 10 million dollars as well UDFK.


pretty sure id also not making an attention seeking documentary about myself, but rather do everything I can to make a comeback to the court in an appropriate way rather than basically jeering the fans with every antic. 

he's handled this terribly and it isn't simply about making the money. there are about 1000 ways a player could have handled this situation better than he has and the documentary is the dumbest thing about it as it shows where his head is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

This Nash argument is gettin' kinda boring at this point.

Let's talk about this new Lebron smiley I made:










Thoughts?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I think you need to organize what you are most angry about because I can't seem to find anything consistent.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Someone is gonna try to kill Beverly before long..Sad


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

That delay of game call on Houston <<<<<


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

i know, right? shit like that completely takes me out of the game as i cant take the outcome seriously as the officials just ruined it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The delay of game call in the NBA is by far the dumbest rule I've ever seen in any professional sport.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

refs just beat the Rockets. it was a good game, hard fought, but they took it over in the end. (Y)

hard to score on offense when fouls are only being called on one team.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

rockets, much like the clippers, tend to get exposed a little too easily as soon as the game slows down. pretty much why the reason why neither are coming out of the west.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

yeah their last few possessions were awful, where they just chucked up threes rather than moving the ball around. Overall their ball movement is pretty horrid and they move dribbling it a bit before passing, so until they better their system they can't exactly go all the way.


Clippers are much better than the Rockets in that regard, so I disagree with you there. Having Paul on your team as well as other players that can setup others(Collison, Crawford, Griffin) helps them far more than the Rockets who lack any true playmaker/true passer.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

true about the clippers, what doesn't help them is the fact that the only guy they have that can create for himself is 6 feet tall.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Kings eliminated from the playoffs now. Time for full on tank mode. 17 game losing streak, here we come.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

That heat game had like the worst officiating I've seen all year and I've seen some Bullshit calls this year in some bulls games :bron2


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

damn blazers..losing another close game. . I'm not expecting much from this team in the playoffs but they need to stop choking

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Spurs have now won 10 in a row.. best record in the league at 50-16. I believe this is now their 14th or 15th straight season with at least 50 wins...

k you can all go back to talking about Miami


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Unfortunately titles aren't won in March. they'll choke in the finals.. As long as Miami has Jesus on their side to hit big shots

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> That heat game had like the worst officiating I've seen all year and I've seen some Bullshit calls this year in some bulls games :bron2


the only call i can remember that had me going :bosh was when one of the rockets got mugged right before lebron got called for charging.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

do you guys think winning the NCAA tournament is bigger to players than winning the NBA title? not all of them of course, but I could see it considering a lot of these guys are one and done which means you literally have one chance to go and get it while in the NBA you have TIME on your side. 



peep4life said:


> Unfortunately titles aren't won in March. they'll choke in the finals.. As long as Miami has Jesus on their side to hit big shots
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't believe the ref's name was "Jesus".


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I think it is for two reasons. One as you mentioned is time. These guys have at most 4 years to win the NCAA Championship, and if they are a player for sure going to the NBA, one year. Compare that to a 10 year career and it's just too small of a window of opportunity to allow failure. There is no, wait and get better for next year. The good players are likely gone, so a team's window of opportunity is usually a year at most unless they are really good at recruiting.

The second would be difficulty. There are 16 teams in the NBA playoffs. There are 64 in the tournament. On top of that, in the NBA you only have to be in the top 16 of 30 just to get a shot. In the NCAA there are over 200+ eligible teams. You have to be on your game for most of the season to get in (see Kentucky missing last year's tournament). With the tournament being a single elimination tournament, there is no room for error. The best of 7 series allows a team to have an off game, but a single neutral field game means the team must be at its best and not make mistakes.

I'm sure you could argue both ways, but if I were in that situation, I'd be more proud of winning the NCAA Championship than winning the NBA Championship (both are something to be proud of though obviously). Time and difficulty I think are what makes this a better accomplishment.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Just glad that RAY has been finding his form these last few games. 

Perplexed, as usual, with Spo's lineup. Battier has been off for a while now. Why not get Beasley some starts? He's been playing much better defensively than he ever has. Shit, throw Haslem out there for a game or two. Battier's still playing well on D but we need him mostly for those open 3's. Fuck. I'd even take a Rashard Lewis start at this point. Finally we had a Toney Douglas sighting on Sunday but only because of foul trouble. Cole could use a game or two as the 3rd option as well to get his mind right. 

It's obvious that LeBron is laboring and not going as hard but honestly, it's hurting the team. He's in desperate need of a few games off. I'd give them to him now, and then 1 or 2 to end the regular season. I was convinced last week when he didn't try to block Butler from behind when he was towering over him on a fast break but now it's just confirmed. He hasn't been catching the ball in the post for ages now either which has me worried that he's going back to old ways of trying to be like Mike and Kobe with the J. 

Pulling for the Suns to snatch that 8th seed back. Gonna be tough because Dallas and Memphis have really come on strong lately and I don't see either of them slipping out. Gonna be interesting.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I hope Phoenix makes it, but not at the expense of Dallas. Gladly take them over Memphis in the 8th spot, though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

They're only 2 back of Golden State, as well. 

Now that the Knicks have won a bunch of games, the Hawks have gotten their shit together with 3 straight. May be too little too late for the 'bockers. Where was this surge a few weeks ago when the Hawks had lost 14 of 15?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Yeah, I think the Mavs are only a half a game behind the Warriors now for 6th. Gonna be a tight race for the final 3 spots in the West.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Robbie Hummel getting that crunch time PT last night. :bosh3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Aid180 said:


> I think it is for two reasons. One as you mentioned is time. These guys have at most 4 years to win the NCAA Championship, and if they are a player for sure going to the NBA, one year. Compare that to a 10 year career and it's just too small of a window of opportunity to allow failure. There is no, wait and get better for next year. The good players are likely gone, so a team's window of opportunity is usually a year at most unless they are really good at recruiting.
> 
> The second would be difficulty. There are 16 teams in the NBA playoffs. There are 64 in the tournament. On top of that, in the NBA you only have to be in the top 16 of 30 just to get a shot. In the NCAA there are over 200+ eligible teams. You have to be on your game for most of the season to get in (see Kentucky missing last year's tournament). With the tournament being a single elimination tournament, there is no room for error. The best of 7 series allows a team to have an off game, but a single neutral field game means the team must be at its best and not make mistakes.
> 
> I'm sure you could argue both ways, but if I were in that situation, I'd be more proud of winning the NCAA Championship than winning the NBA Championship (both are something to be proud of though obviously). Time and difficulty I think are what makes this a better accomplishment.


I don't think it's more difficult. To win the NBA finals you HAVE to have the BEST team in the league. that isn't the case for NCAA. so to win the NBA finals you have to rely on a lot of outside factors to come in place and essentially a perfect team that matches up with every other contender.



i was just asking this because CP3/Melo/Bosh/George were interviewed about the tournament and they were talking about how special the tourneys were to them and Bosh/George were talking about they missed out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

In college you have to have an elite team as well. There are some teams that come out of nowhere and have a deep run in the tournament (Like Florida Gulf Coast & Wichita State last season) but the vast majority of them don't end up winning the championship.

But also in the NCAA it's single elimination so you have to bring your A game every single time. It's not like the NBA where you can have some fluke losses in the playoffs and still win the series (Like for example the Bulls beating the Heat in game 1 of the 2nd round last season).

I think mainly what Aid was getting at was he thinks the one-and-done factor makes it more difficult to win the NCAA tournament than it is for the NBA championship. In college you have to go 6-0 in the tournament to win the championship. In the NBA playoffs you can go 16-12 and still win the title.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

oh I agree with him on the fact that one and done makes it harder, but im saying that I think the NBA finals is just as hard to win simply because what it takes.



what, there's like 7 teams that have won since the 1980s....that's not a very high percentage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Same with the NCAA. Only 19 teams have won NCAA titles since 1980 and considering there's over 300 Division I basketball schools in the country, the percentage is even lower in college.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

There's certainly no doubt that both are great accomplishments accomplishments and neither are easy to achieve, but I think the single elimination tournament makes it slightly harder. Even good teams have off games. In a sport that can be decided by a single last second basket, not being on your best game can be dangerous to your championship aspects. No discredit to the NBA Championship at all, but even the Heat wouldn't have won the title if it were a single elimination championship tourney like March madness.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Da bullz taking it to another west team :butler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

:westbrook2 taking it back.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Good lord. Please GarPax, give me someone that get the ball into the hoop. 34% shooting is just ugly.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> :westbrook2 taking it back.


Well I didn't expect to win but at least we kept it close


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

"The 76ers have lost 21 straight, a franchise record, and are 15-52, but even with only 15 games left, they could still theoretically make the playoffs. If there's anything that shows how weak the Eastern Conference is, it's that."


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

How could they still make the playoffs? They're 16 GB of the 8th seed and only have 15 games left.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> How could they still make the playoffs? They're 16 GB of the 8th seed and only have 15 games left.


Probably need to win every single game and the other teams could still lose more...

What da fuck I got a headache just thinking about that possibility :|


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

It's not possible for the Sixers to make the playoffs. Even if they went undefeated for the rest of the season and every team above them lost every game they still wouldn't make it.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Too close for comfort tonight against your Celts, Noto.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sixers could break the record for having the biggest losing streak in NBA history. The record is 24.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Arcade said:


> Sixers could break the record for having the biggest losing streak in NBA history. The record is 24.


Really who do they play next couple games? :hmm:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bulls
Knicks
Bulls
Spurs
Rockets
Detroit
Hawks
Bobcats
Celtics 

Lol Spurs gonna make them their bitch.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

i guess they were eliminated after today? idk.


record is 26 im pretty sure.


i remember because the clippers ruined the streak vs streak match between the cavs and wiz in 2011. NEVER FORGET. FUCK YOU CLIPPERS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I still rage about not seeing that battle of the STREAKS from time to time. Think I will rage right now actually. brb.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

"This organization has suffered these last few years" Phil with understatement of the century.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

The Sixers streak will reach 30 by the end of the season.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Thuganomics said:


> Bulls
> Knicks
> Bulls
> Spurs
> ...


They'll break it against the Knicks.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Thuganomics said:


> Bulls
> Knicks
> Bulls
> Spurs
> ...


I'm nervous about them playing the Bulls twice. :argh:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

So JONAS apparently cant even earn minutes even if he's playing well. #COACHCASEY


lel @ amir johnson costing them the game like a moron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



> @cavsdan: That is beyond incredible. What a complete and total joke and tra


Dan Gilbert playing the fill in the blank game


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

we need 2PAT back ASAP.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> So JONAS apparently cant even earn minutes even if he's playing well. #COACHCASEY
> 
> 
> lel @ amir johnson costing them the game like a moron.


That name bet is looking very good for me. :kobe3


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

hell yeah Kings won. Isaiah with that Triple Double and Gay with them clutch shots.:kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Wow, TONY TONI TONEY actually got the start tonight. SPO LISTENING TO ME. 

Now just spread CRAPPIER's minutes out between Beaz/Haslem/Lewis[More so BEAZ] until he's ready to shoot 80% from 3 in the FINALS.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



> Daryl Ruiter ‏@RuiterWrongFAN Mar 17
> 
> Kyrie has broken his right hand, index finger, jaw, nose + a hyperextended knee, a concussion & a pair of shoulder injuries in 3 years


He wont make it another 5 years


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



HeatWave said:


> He wont make it another 5 years


Yeah at the rate he's breaking things he will be done by then.



Oh and Bulls have a gimmie tonight, meaning it will be harder than it should be to win


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

MAVS look to keep their winning ways alive against Minny tonight. :mark::dirk


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> Oh and Bulls have a gimmie tonight, meaning it will be harder than it should be to win


NOAH Quintuple-Double imo


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



DA said:


> NOAH Quintuple-Double imo


21 Points, 13 rebounds, 11 assists, 10 steals, 15 blocks, and 160000 women swooned. Sounds like a sextuple-double to me. :noah


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel Anthony said:


> Wow, TONY TONI TONEY actually got the start tonight. SPO LISTENING TO ME.
> 
> Now just spread CRAPPIER's minutes out between Beaz/Haslem/Lewis[More so BEAZ] until he's ready to shoot 80% from 3 in the FINALS.


is that you coach Spo. :kobe11


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah at the rate he's breaking things he will be done by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Bulls have a gimmie tonight, meaning it will be harder than it should be to win


Did I call this shit or what. Bulls are playing terrible


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> Did I call this shit or what. Bulls are playing terrible


But they won so it's all good. :dance

Good thing too, as you never want to be "that team" that loses to a team like the 76ers who are on an epic losing streak.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

the heat REALLY suck without lebron.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Sigh. Overtime loss. :sad:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Chrome said:


> But they won so it's all good. :dance
> 
> Good thing too, as you never want to be "that team" that loses to a team like the 76ers who are on an epic losing streak.


That will be the Knicks who incidentally will also break their longest winning streak this season, just watch,


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Knicks look a lot better lately, I doubt they are the streak ender. Besides this streak is too fun to watch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Imagine if the 76ers beat Knicks in MSG :side:

My goodness.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



> Nick Young on the trash talk he hears from Kobe: "I don't talk to players on teams that are 20 games under .500"












Can someone make me a picture of Kobe with a shovel?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

:lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Kobe knows "What's best for Business!!! Don't associate with people who aren't even B+ Players" :HHH2 :kobe3 :buried


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Nick Young bagged Iggy off of a hashtag. That alone bumps him up to a A-


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

http://www.themoviemind.com/2008/06/05/best-bill-“walton-isms”-of-all-time/

I remember reading this years ago, but I just came across it again and it's fucking priceless :lmao

His sarcasm/exaggerated commentary is hilarious.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Thuganomics said:


> Imagine if the 76ers beat Knicks in MSG :side:
> 
> My goodness.


Nah, we going for 30 bro.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Nets (11-4, .733), Chicago Bulls (11-5, .688), The Toronto Raptors (10-5, .667), Washington Wizards (10-5, .667)

Nets with the best record in east since All Star


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

are all those wins against the east. :kobe8


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Probably


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

steve nash expected to play tonight against the wizards.

after being reported to be gone the rest of the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> are all those wins against the east. :kobe8


The Nets have a better record against the West than they do against the East.



Thuganomics said:


> steve nash expected to play tonight against the wizards.
> 
> after being reported to be gone the rest of the season.


So much for Nash doesn't care whether he plays or not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lulz in before some UDFK downplay and back peddling. 

How does your foot taste UDFK?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Anyone who watches Around the horn, who is your favorite panelist?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

NASH :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

BOOMANI.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers on a nice 19-0 run on Chicago.

Tony Brothers is entirely changing this game with awful calls left and right.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

https://vine.co/v/MMOD6BOnaHn

:westbrook3 

Potentially RIP OKC


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Lol knicks were up by like 17 with 5 minutes, that last shot looked like it was going in!!!!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

KEVIN DURANT DA GAWD.



Westbrook. :jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

KEVIN MUTHAFUCKIN DURANT

So lethal


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

starting to agree with lil b. fuck kevin durant.

that game never happened.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

51 points, 12 boards, 7 dimes & 2OT win for Kevin Durant:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Suns better pull this on out...we did ya'll a favor with Memphis..


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Suns' next game is against the Timberwolves and the Grizzlies' next is against the Pacers. The playoff race continues :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

All over twitter atm










:jordan


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Wrong Thread.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

How come we don't hear any groupie tales about Lebron?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

probably because he's a loyal husband with kids


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Not to mention alot of Lebron's detractors are too busy coming up with an endless list of career astrisks in an effort to pleasingly convince themselves and try to convince others that Lebron is a glorified role player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

lel, there are no career astricks. failures are apart of careers and if an all time great has them then they're sure to be brought up. You go through Jordan's career and you don't find them because he had far less of them, that matters whether you like it or not. You don't simply ignore all the bad and look at the good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*











Spurs are shooting the best percentages in the league almost everywhere.


also I read in the article that Macro is shooting 44% from three this year. That system is a role players dream. :banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

We are going to witness the greatest game this season this Monday

Spurs vs 76ers :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Spurs win by one million.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> Spurs are shooting the best percentages in the league almost everywhere.
> 
> 
> also I read in the article that Macro is shooting 44% from three this year. That system is a role players dream. :banderas


Popovich enhances all his players statistics, he's a magician.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Spurs get arrested for assault at halftime.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

When will the 76ers break the record for longest losing streak?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Thuganomics said:


> We are going to witness the greatest game this season this Monday
> 
> Spurs vs 76ers :ti


I've got you down as beating us by 30 points.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> When will the 76ers break the record for longest losing streak?


Assuming they lose to the Spurs and Rockets, it'd be next Saturday against the Pistons. It's a home game, and the Pistons suck too, so they could end up winning that game.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nets beating up on Western teams helping the Suns by Beating the Mavs. Joe Clutch with big plays 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So......who viewed the NSFW photos of Paul George?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

So Kobe now has the third largest share of BODYARMOR, which just happens to endorse Andrew Luck. :kobe3 :luck



oh and the lakers beat the magic ending our chances of moving up to the third worst in the league. :bron3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

don't worry, silver's gonna give you the first pick.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Oden is gonna start against the Blazers, could be very emotional 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Oden was a footnote in their history. Doubt they'd even care.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

a footnote that goes:


With the first overall pick the Trailblazers select Greg Oden...

With the second overall pick the Supersonics select Kevin Durant...


I think they`d care.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Xile44 said:


> Nets beating up on Western teams helping the Suns by Beating the Mavs. Joe Clutch with big plays
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


FUCK


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Dragonballfan said:


> When will the 76ers break the record for longest losing streak?


in 3 games.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> in 3 games.


Make that 2. 

Wasn't as bad as i feared it would be, only 22 points (only :stupid, MCW put up some decent numbers to keep his Rookie of the year quest ongoing. I'd say he's pretty much got it won now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

still mindboggeling that the sixers aren't in last place


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> still mindboggeling that the sixers aren't in last place


Bucks' tank is strong, so strong in fact, that it can withstand another team's 25 game losing streak.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

they were never tanking. still arent...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Look who Philly plays in 2 games - Deeeetttttroitttt Basssssssssskettttballllllllll

that could be the streak ender


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> still mindboggeling that the sixers aren't in last place


Remember for whatever reason the 76ers won 4 games to kick off the season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Words can't express how sick I am of the NBA and the media constantly making one-and-done players the scapegoats for the quality of play in the NBA.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> Words can't express how sick I am of the NBA and the media constantly making one-and-done players the scapegoats for the quality of play in the NBA.


It's really an awful situation. Stay in school, draft stock plummets because teams would rather draft younger potential over slightly more seasoned players. Leave school after year one, media says they are too young, too inexperienced, and aren't prepared. It's just silly. What good does staying in school for another year or to do for top 5 projected players? Absolutely nothing. College coaches see, to care about winning more than player development. I'm pretty sure NBA coaches would prefer to develop the guys instead of having to re-develop a player who was taught College fundamentals (to be fair, they are similar, but sometimes different techniques and plays are hard to re-coach).


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

One thing I wonder is why wouldn't teams try to use the NBADL much like the minor league system for MLB is. I know NCAA BB is much more recognized, but if a few big name recruits skipped out on college and started a year or two there before being drafted (like Glen Rice Jr. did after he got kicked out of college) they'd be getting paid, playing against better competition, and eventually (if they're good enough) getting drafted. I know some of the smarter franchises (Spurs, Rockets, Warriors all come to mind) use their D-League teams as a breeding ground to teach them the plays/system and then throw them in when needed, but you think all teams would want their own affiliate team.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I think, besides more publicity being in College BB as you said, College basketball is also a slightly safer choice for recruits. Having a bad freshman year in College means you can just go back and try to get better your next year (as olong as you don't do something stupid to get you kicked off the team). Having a poor first year in the D-League could result in contract termination and no more opportunities.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

P.J. Hairston is another example. He was probably the best player for North Carolina last year, got kicked off the team before this season started and now he's playing for the Mavs D-League team, who like the teams you named are the one of the few NBA franchises that actually uses their D-League affiliate like a true minor league team. Celtics are another example.

But I think the reason why you don't see prospects playing in the D-League is they get paid chump change and they get pretty much no exposure at all. Whereas college even they you don't get paid, I think the exposure you get trumps everything the D-League or Europe has to offer.

Of course I see why NCAA officials and college coaches want the NBA to increase the age limit, because they want to be able to keep the top prospects for as long as they possibly can. I'm sure if it was up to them the NBA would require the players to be four years out of high school.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I don't care for the one and done rule either (think guys should be able to go whenever) but if they want it to be both ways they could do the way of MLB. Players can declare out of HS, but if they go to college they have to wait 2 years to go (it's 3 for MLB but I'd say 2 is a nice medium).


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Look who Philly plays in 2 games - Deeeetttttroitttt Basssssssssskettttballllllllll
> 
> that could be the streak ender


No chance, we're trying to finish last, as long as Milwaukee keep losing, we're gonna have to keep losing too.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If Detroit loses to Philly, I will never be able to forgive them.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Knicks :ti

Bulls up to third in the East :noah2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



DA said:


> Knicks :ti
> 
> Bulls up to third in the East :noah2


Being third is only good if Miami finish first. If Miami finish second then Bulls need to finish fourth.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

fpalm @ Portland. Golden State caught up to them, and could pass them up to get the 5th seed. I want to see Clippers vs Warriors in the playoffs.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel said:


> *Being third is only good if Miami finish first.*If Miami finish second then Bulls need to finish fourth.


Which is what I'm expecting to happen :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Knicks :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel said:


> Being third is only good if Miami finish first. If Miami finish second then Bulls need to finish fourth.


Do you think the Bulls have a better shot at beating Indiana in a 2nd round series than Miami? :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Yeah, I think the Bulls match up better with the Pacers than the Heat. Styles are closer and Pacers don't have that one player that can just dominate the fuck out of us, like LeBron usually does. 

Don't get me wrong, Pacers would still be favourites and rightfully so, but we've taken Miami's dick too much in the Play Offs to know that we can't beat them 4 times. Hell, we can't even beat them twice in the Play Offs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

not even w/ Rose. lolbulls


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

:dirk telling DURANT to STEP THE FUCK OFF last night :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

You know it's possible that even after getting off to that amazing start that the Blazers could actually miss the playoffs? The 9th seeded Suns are only 2.5 GB of the Blazers and Portland's playing by far their worst basketball of the season atm. They've lost 9 of their last 13 games and these have been games with and without LaMarcus Aldridge.

I hope they do make the playoffs and I think they will but it's just crazy to think that a team that started off the season 24-6 could miss the playoffs.


----------



## TuffestOut (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

I thought you meant Phil Jackson bc he has a lot of work ahead of him with the knicks they stink


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Notorious said:


> You know it's possible that even after getting off to that amazing start that the Blazers could actually miss the playoffs? The 9th seeded Suns are only 2.5 GB of the Blazers and Portland's playing by far their worst basketball of the season atm. They've lost 9 of their last 13 games and these have been games with and without LaMarcus Aldridge.
> 
> I hope they do make the playoffs and I think they will but it's just crazy to think that a team that started off the season 24-6 could miss the playoffs.


If it was up to me, I'd have Dallas, Phoenix, Portland in and Memphis out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



The Lady Killer said:


> If it was up to me, I'd have Dallas, Phoenix, Portland in and Memphis out.


I think DAL/PHX/POR are all more entertaining to watch due to their great offenses but the Grizzlies are a more dangerous playoff team due to their defense and their great frontcourt. Basically I have more faith in the Grizzlies being able to upset one of the top 3 seeds than the other three.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Grizzlies would be far better to watch in the playoffs as they would likely make the series close rather than a team like Portland who will likely get destroyed. Honestly I'm disappointed in the blazers, they were doing so well and it came to end so fast. This season literally just reminds me of 2011 when we all thought they would upset the Mavs, but they just got decimated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Eh, their downfall was inevitable. The Blazers were never good defensively and they were shooting unsustainable percentages, especially from three (Which is pretty relevant considering they shoot more 3's than any other team) during their hot start which was bound to fall sooner or later. You live by the three, you die by the three. But still, it's crazy that a team that had one of the best records in the league at the halfway point in the season could potentially miss the playoffs.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel said:


> Yeah, I think the Bulls match up better with the Pacers than the Heat. Styles are closer and Pacers don't have that one player that can just dominate the fuck out of us, like LeBron usually does.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Pacers would still be favourites and rightfully so, but we've taken Miami's dick too much in the Play Offs to know that we can't beat them 4 times. Hell, we can't even beat them twice in the Play Offs.


At the end of the day Pacers have Paul George & our best player is in a suit & tie.

And I don't even count last year, no Deng, no Rose, no Hinrich, Noah on a bad foot, everybody drained from season & first round.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This game is laughable.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Lebron should be on Dancing with the Stars, he's great at shuffling his feet


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

:ti Lance


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

lance ejected for trash talking. the bad boy pistons may have all suffered heart attacks just now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance ejected yet Lebron has blatantly taunted 3 separate times and gotten away with it. Making this shit too obvious.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

dwyane wade raised his hands. WE MUST CALL SOMETHING.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

It's a #conspiracy, yo. Bring back Stern!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Oh George....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DWest mother fuckaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Holy shit! Someone want to convince me that was not a playoff game? That fucking game had everything. I hope to god there are no upsets in the Eastern Conference playoffs. I need to see more of that. Damn.

Also both Heat and Pacers losing their next game. Too much of a dropoff in intensity.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

OMGGG a missed travel on the West three!! Refs are rigged against the Heat.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

i was at an exam, what happened in the pacers game?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Alot of missed calls in the game, but so what..Miami had a nifty nice play at the end of the game for Bosh. Dont know if they run that alot or not, but if they dont, they should..If Indy doesnt start using their big men more, I really dont see how they'll beat Miami in May


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

That West 3 was one of those moments all his teammates are like "no.no.no..YES!!!"

Stephenson ejection was bullshit. God forbid you actually show some emotion after a big play. Given the nature of the game and the various heated exchanges (no pun intended) that T was out of line.. Lebron, Wade and others were mouthing off and doing the same type of shit all game. They acted like Stephenson was throwing up gang signs in Wade's face lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



pryme tyme said:


> That West 3 was one of those moments all his teammates are like "no.no.no..YES!!!"
> 
> Stephenson ejection was bullshit. God forbid you actually show some emotion after a big play. Given the nature of the game and the various heated exchanges (no pun intended) that T was out of line.. Lebron, Wade and others were mouthing off and doing the same type of shit all game. They acted like Stephenson was throwing up gang signs in Wade's face lmao


The way they were calling the game that T was legit. It's the first one that was BS. Double T's are such a copout all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Yeah, if you score then go over and yell something in another guys face, no matter what it is, you will probably get a T..If he just said something while running by, he may have gotten away with it, but the demeanor & such, after scoring? Yeah..Can't defend my man Lance there


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

If you don't want him to say nothing then don't let him score. Sick of how bad the game has been emasculated since the 90's, Wade just gotta get him back on the other end.. that's basketball. Would have to be a lot more obnoxious then that to be a T considering how chippy the nature of the game was. That's just what we like to call "a little back and forth".


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



HeatWave said:


> Yeah, if you score then go over and yell something in another guys face, no matter what it is, you will probably get a T..If he just said something while running by, he may have gotten away with it, but the demeanor & such, after scoring? Yeah..Can't defend my man Lance there


Which is why I don't get why Lebron staring at Lance's face and motioning his arm after a score and the foul wasn't called for anything. 

But good lord, that was a near heart attack of a finish right there. Of all people to hit the 3, I'm so glad it was West. He had a rough game shooting, but he's heart, soul and father figure of this young team, babysitting Paul and Lance at times. And damnit, was he pumped or what?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*










Some fuckery in this one. Just glad I was at work for the first 46 minutes because I was listening on the radio and it seemed like there were a few no-called-flagrants that could have been called on the Pacers regarding plays on LeBron. Sick of refs not calling shit because LeBron is 'too big for some things to be called in his favor'. The remote would have been sent flying through a wall or two. Yet to see those so maybe homerific Mike Inglis was just doing his usual homerific calling. 

Stern needs t have a sitdown with his boy Silver and let him know that these refs are supposed to be HEAT FANS. :talk


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel Anthony said:


>


When you get the nice angle and zoom you can see his foot was in bounds but half his damn heel is hanging over the line.. definitely see how a ref would make that call. West did travel on the 3 but there is about 6785765 missed travel calls every game anyway. One of Lebron's 3's he shuffled his feet clear as day and there was no call so it is what it is. If the NBA actually called travels consistently it would seem like a bigger deal.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

That's one of those games where there were a so many bad calls on both side you just have to forget about it.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Tim Hardaway would be banned for life if he tried this in today's NBA:






:lol classic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



-Ace- said:


> Tim Hardaway would be banned for life if he tried this in today's NBA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Only if Dwyane Wade put his arms up and waited for a technical, since that's apparently all it takes.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



pryme tyme said:


> When you get the nice angle and zoom you can see his foot was in bounds but half his damn heel is hanging over the line.. definitely see how a ref would make that call. West did travel on the 3 but there is about 6785765 missed travel calls every game anyway. One of Lebron's 3's he shuffled his feet clear as day and there was no call so it is what it is. If the NBA actually called travels consistently it would seem like a bigger deal.


The point is that Miami doesn't always get the calls... 

but when they do...

..it's the playoffs. 

Stay thirsty, Indy fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

lel at joel. how are you complaining about missed flagrants. have you seen the heat play in the playoffs, in particular dwayne wade? like Im not saying it's RIGGED or anything, but considering some of the defense and shit I've seen the Heat get away you guys definitely shouldn't be complaining. 

That's like me saying Shaq deserved at least a flagrant a game because he's huge and people were taking hard shots at him and getting away with simple fouls. Yeah it was happening and maybe it should have been called more, but we ultimately had a lot of calls go in our favour anyways and a lot more than other teams so it's kind of hard to complain about a lack of them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Magic said:


> lel at joel. how are you complaining about missed flagrants. have you seen the heat play in the playoffs, in particular dwayne wade? like Im not saying it's RIGGED or anything, but considering some of the defense and shit I've seen the Heat get away you guys definitely shouldn't be complaining.
> 
> That's like me saying Shaq deserved at least a flagrant a game because he's huge and people were taking hard shots at him and getting away with simple fouls. Yeah it was happening and maybe it should have been called more, but we ultimately had a lot of calls go in our favour anyways and a lot more than other teams so it's kind of hard to complain about a lack of them.


Shaq deserved those calls, too. Just because a guy is a freight train means it should be open season on him? Lol. And no, I'm not complaining, pointing out. Which is funny you would even say that, because I just said that WHEN WE DO GET THE CALLS IT'S IN THE PLAYOFFS AKA WE DO GET THE CALLS. Not sure what the point of that all was.

Also said I listened to the game mostly on the radio and that I wasn't sure if what our HOMERIFIC PBP man was crying over were even flagrants to begin with. The picture I posted is all that really irks me about tonight's game. I could give a fuck about West traveling because it's the NBA.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Refs were horrible in the pacer/heat game but some bad decisions by heat in the closing minute. Lebron with an off balance fading 3 pt attempt and chalmers flopping his way out of bounds. 

It's all good though. Can't wait for Miami to beat Indiana in game 7...in indiana


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Lol still not over the fact that Knicks gave up 51 points in one quarter against Lakers.

Just lols everywhere


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

the cavs are going to get the 8th seed.

oh and i think we`re going to need a /FREEWAITERS movement soon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Refs were horrible in the pacer/heat game but some bad decisions by heat in the closing minute. Lebron with an off balance fading 3 pt attempt and chalmers flopping his way out of bounds.
> 
> It's all good though. Can't wait for Miami to beat Indiana in game 7...in indiana


Eh..Refs were fine imo. Missed calls are always going to happen. Do you wish they got more correct? Yes, but I dont think it's something needed to be constantly griped about, or bring up conspiracies about every other night. 

My only gripe is that if Miami won, all the talk would be is how the refs cost the Pacers the game due to the ejection call. Indy wins, and nobody brings up the other side which is Miami has some legit gripes too. If you are going to gripe, then gripe, but dont be so one sided as if one team was singled out by the refs to fail. Indy won, Miami drew up a nifty play to win, and Bosh missed the shot. That should be the story, not the refs, and I wish that would be the story if Bosh made the shot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Lol still not over the fact that Knicks gave up 51 points in one quarter against Lakers.
> 
> Just lols everywhere


Just when they were finally getting their shit together.... :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



HeatWave said:


> Eh..Refs were fine imo. Missed calls are always going to happen. Do you wish they got more correct? Yes, but I dont think it's something needed to be constantly griped about, or bring up conspiracies about every other night.
> 
> My only gripe is that if Miami won, all the talk would be is how the refs cost the Pacers the game due to the ejection call. Indy wins, and nobody brings up the other side which is Miami has some legit gripes too. If you are going to gripe, then gripe, but dont be so one sided as if one team was singled out by the refs to fail. Indy won, Miami drew up a nifty play to win, and Bosh missed the shot. That should be the story, not the refs, and I wish that would be the story if Bosh made the shot


Also I wonder if less people would say that elbow was a flagrant if it wasn't Lebron, and if he was the one that got hit I wonder how many people would be calling him a "bitch" right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Sixers lost to the Rockets tonight, tying the record for the longest losing streak in NBA history. This Saturday, the biggest game in NBA history will occur as the Sixers plays against the Pistons.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

how does a team lose 26 games in a row and still not have the worst record haha


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

bucks beat the lakers just earlier so the sixers still have a shot at being true WOATs


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



The Devil and God said:


> how does a team lose 26 games in a row and still not have the worst record haha


I know right, Milwaukee must be a truely horrific team if they still don't have more wins than Philadelphia.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Bucks been tanking all season. Sixers only started the tank at the trade deadline.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

The East playoffs are gonna be so lame until the ECF. Unless if Bulls play the Pacers in the 2nd round. I'm so hyped for the West playoffs tho, its gonna be really interesting to see who makes the WCF.



:lel @ Bucks & 76ers


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Just going to put it out there now that I believe the Knicks are going to claim the 8th seed in the East. 

It's tough to say who will be the odd team out in the West. Can't count out Dirk but as of now they are that team. Portland only has 3 road games out of their final 9. I don't see them falling out especially with LMA back. GS has a pretty soft schedule after playing Memphis tonight and @Dallas next Tuesday, I don't see them falling out either. Dallas finishes the year vs PHX and @Memphis. PHX finishes @Dallas, vs Memphis, @SAC. Memphis finishes @PHX and vs Dallas. I think PHX will make it so it will come down to Memphis and Dallas. Gonna be epic.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Myst said:


> The East playoffs are gonna be so lame until the ECF. Unless if Bulls play the Pacers in the 2nd round. I'm so hyped for the West playoffs tho, its gonna be really interesting to see who makes the WCF.
> 
> 
> 
> :lel @ Bucks & 76ers


*If Miami end up facing Brooklyn in the Play-Offs then Brooklyn will win that series. Or it'll at least go to a game 7. *


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Myst said:


> The East playoffs are gonna be so lame until the ECF. Unless if Bulls play the Pacers in the 2nd round. I'm so hyped for the West playoffs tho, its gonna be really interesting to see who makes the WCF.
> 
> 
> 
> :lel @ Bucks & 76ers


Chicago/Brooklyn will be a hell of a playoff series, and so will toronto/washington.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Myst said:


> The East playoffs are gonna be so lame until the ECF. Unless if Bulls play the Pacers in the 2nd round. I'm so hyped for the West playoffs tho, its gonna be really interesting to see who makes the WCF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think they will be as bad as people think. Yeah the Indy & Miami 1st round series will be complete squashes but the 3/6 and 4/5 matches should both be good. In the 2nd round, it depends on the matchup. If it's say a Bulls/Pacers and Nets/Heat then I think it could be good.


And can people please stop saying the Bucks are tanking. They are not. They just suck. There's a difference between trying to win but just being legitimately awful and tanking. The Sixers went into the season with the plan to tank, the Bucks went into the season hoping to make the playoffs but the team has been an epic failure. If you know anything about the Bucks owner, you'd know tanking would be the last thing they'd try to do.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

We've handed 3 straight games to the Clippers on a silver platter. I was so furious last night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Patrick Beverley suffered a torn meniscus last night. The same injury that happened to Russell Westbrook in their infamous "incident" back in game 2 of the playoffs last season.

The irony.

*Note* I'm not one of those people that thinks Beverley intentionally tried to injure Westbrook but it's hard to ignore the irony of this situation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Karma.


I also don't think he tried injuring him on THAT play, but the last time he played against him was brutal and it seemed to go beyond just "physical" play as that was overly physical.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Will the Raptors CLINCH tonight?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



HeatWave said:


> Eh..Refs were fine imo. Missed calls are always going to happen. Do you wish they got more correct? Yes, but I dont think it's something needed to be constantly griped about, or bring up conspiracies about every other night.
> 
> My only gripe is that if Miami won, all the talk would be is how the refs cost the Pacers the game due to the ejection call. Indy wins, and nobody brings up the other side which is Miami has some legit gripes too. *If you are going to gripe, then gripe, but dont be so one sided as if one team was singled out by the refs to fail.* Indy won, Miami drew up a nifty play to win, and Bosh missed the shot. That should be the story, not the refs, and I wish that would be the story if Bosh made the shot


the difference is 4 years worth of gripping that the Heat have provided us. It's easy to forget a regular season game, but I still remember all those playoff missed calls they had that turned the games/series in their favour. No bigger than that missed call on Lebron on one of Durant's game tying attempted shots that ended up costing them that game and changing the entire series. The moe you see it, the more likely you are to complain because it is there and it is unfair to opposing teams.

And, once again, no I'm not being a salty Heat hater. the Lakers had the same advantages and I heard the same things about them. It was mostly true too, and much like Joel, I just learned to accept it. We got calls in our favour because of who we were and other fans are going to be pissed, and rightfully so. 


*yes i said we, yes you can go fuck yourself if you have a problem with that*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

We is ok when its only 1 team UDFK. You should know this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

hello


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Chicago/Brooklyn will be a hell of a playoff series, and so will toronto/washington.


That's not guaranteed yet, Bulls can still get that third seed and play Washington instead


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> That's not guaranteed yet, Bulls can still get that third seed and play Washington instead


No. Stop that.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

Pacers losing to the Wizards. Not unexpected. After a much hyped, high intensity game like the one with the Heat it's hard to get the motivation to play a team like the Wizards.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*

RAPS clinch and are within 7 wins of a franchise record :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Pek & Brother Love...Never change


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Stall_19 said:


> Pacers losing to the Wizards. Not unexpected. After a much hyped, high intensity game like the one with the Heat it's hard to get the motivation to play a team like the Wizards.


What do you mean "a team like the wizards"? They're the 6 seed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lakers smacked by the Timberwolves yet again :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Seabs said:


> *If Miami end up facing Brooklyn in the Play-Offs then Brooklyn will win that series. Or it'll at least go to a game 7. *


Oh yeah, you guys are right. Totally forgot about Brooklyn's resurgence, they really turned things around in 2014. No back to backs are really going to help them in the Playoffs.

Wiz/Raps has potential to be a decent series too but I just don't think it'll be nearly as entertaining as all the other 1st round match ups in the West. Bulls/Nets could be really good though. I still think the West outclasses all the East match ups. I mean, we could be seeing Spurs/Grizz, Clips/Warriors, etc all in the 1st round!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Thuganomics said:


> Lakers smacked by the Timberwolves yet again :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dat Kevin Love


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #SaveUsPhil*



Joel Anthony said:


> Just going to put it out there now that I believe the Knicks are going to claim the 8th seed in the East.
> 
> It's tough to say who will be the odd team out in the West. Can't count out Dirk but as of now they are that team. Portland only has 3 road games out of their final 9. I don't see them falling out especially with LMA back. GS has a pretty soft schedule after playing Memphis tonight and @Dallas next Tuesday, I don't see them falling out either. Dallas finishes the year vs PHX and @Memphis. PHX finishes @Dallas, vs Memphis, @SAC. Memphis finishes @PHX and vs Dallas. I think PHX will make it so it will come down to Memphis and Dallas. Gonna be epic.


You do realize a soft schedule for GS means a losing streak, right? We beat good teams and lose to bad teams, just how it works.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Today is BASKETMANIA 30. :mark:

Can't wait for the streak match.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Disappointed by the lack of SPURS posts lately. 16 in a row :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

This is definitely looking at things with rose-colored glasses, but why not:

- Mills emerging as one of the best back up points in the league
- Manu having a great year (PER, TS%, Offensive rating, Win Shares all up. 12/4.5/3 in 23 minutes)
- Replaced Gary "no defense, chucker" Neal with Marco Belinelli, better at every single aspect of the game.
- Kawhi improving and looking GREAT since returning from his broken hand.
- Splitter started the year passive as crap but has turned it on the last month or so. Haven't lost when he scores 7+

On top of that, no decline from Timmy yet again. Only concern is it's been a down year from Parker. Should have taken the summer off.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

What do you all reckon, Sixers to miraculously get the win tonight, or business as usual, and the streak gets broken?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Punked Up said:


> Disappointed by the lack of SPURS posts lately. 16 in a row :mark:


What do u expect, people always overlook them until the playoffs roll around


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Pistons vs 76ers tonight. History will be made


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs with sweet 16 :mark:

Most anticipated game in NBA history starts right now :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Who says that we never play in big games? The world is watching tonight, come on Sixers, let's not disappoint everyone by winning.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Bad For Business said:


> Who says that we never play in big games? The world is watching tonight, come on Sixers, let's not disappoint everyone by winning.


What do you mean by....."The world"?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



HeatWave said:


> What do you mean by....."The world"?


OK, people interested in comically bad things.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Brandon Jennings ejected from the game, and it looks like we're actually trying to win.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

sixers up double digits.. unreal fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Sixers looks like they're going to end DA STREAK.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Spurs with sweet 16 :mark:
> 
> Most anticipated game in NBA history starts right now :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I came here to post this :lol

.. 


... 


fpalm







Champ said:


> sixers up double digits.. unreal fpalm




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Champ said:


> sixers up double digits.. unreal fpalm


We'll f*ck it up soon enough


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Sixers have a 26 game losing streak....Milwaukee still has a worse record than the Sixers. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

I don't see why it's so funny, when the Cavs had their 26 game losing streak a few seasons ago they didn't finish with the worst record in the league either.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Notorious said:


> I don't see why it's so funny, when the Cavs had their 26 game losing streak a few seasons ago they didn't finish with the worst record in the league either.







Because it's just sad that a team can have a 26 game losing streak and still not be the worst in the league (record wise).


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Bad For Business said:


> We'll f*ck it up soon enough


They are up by 19 going into the half :floyd1


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fucking Pistons. fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



DashingRKO said:


> They are up by 19 going into the half :floyd1


Still wouldn't rule out a sudden "collapse." Depends how much Hinkie and Brown want that number 1 pick, unless they've just given up on trying to have the worst record.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

OK, so unless we completely collapse now, i don't see us giving up 30 points in 1 quarter, i think we might have won this game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Wow, not only losing to the Sixers but getting blown out. Embarrassing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

76ers really don't want to have that record ahaha. Ends at 26.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Winning is nice, a blowout is even sweeter. MCW, Thad and Wroten were excellent tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

FUCK YOU SHITTY ASS DETROIT PISTONS! FUCK YOU BRANDON JENNINGS AND JOSH SMITH WHO ALWAYS BRICK SHOTS EVERY GOD DAMN FUCKING GAME. FUCK THE PISTONS COACH! FUCK THE PISTONS GM! AND FUCK THE WHOLE ENTIRE DETROIT BRICKSTONS TEAM! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY THE WORST FUCKING TEAM IN NBA HISTORY BY GETTING BLOWN OUT TO A TEAM THAT LOST 25 IN A ROW. FUCK OFF DETROIT. JUST FUCK OFF!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Arcade said:


> FUCK YOU SHITTY ASS DETROIT PISTONS! FUCK YOU BRANDON JENNINGS AND JOSH SMITH WHO ALWAYS BRICK SHOTS EVERY GOD DAMN FUCKING GAME. FUCK THE PISTONS COACH! FUCK THE PISTONS GM! AND FUCK THE WHOLE ENTIRE DETROIT BRICKSTONS TEAM! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY THE WORST FUCKING TEAM IN NBA HISTORY BY GETTING BLOWN OUT TO A TEAM THAT LOST 25 IN A ROW. FUCK OFF DETROIT. JUST FUCK OFF!!!!!!


26 in a row. :kobe8


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> 26 in a row. :kobe8


IT DOESN'T MATTER! THE BRICKSTONS ARE STILL THE WORST FUCKING TEAM IN NBA HISTORY!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Arcade said:


> FUCK YOU SHITTY ASS DETROIT PISTONS! FUCK YOU BRANDON JENNINGS AND JOSH SMITH WHO ALWAYS BRICK SHOTS EVERY GOD DAMN FUCKING GAME. FUCK THE PISTONS COACH! FUCK THE PISTONS GM! AND FUCK THE WHOLE ENTIRE DETROIT BRICKSTONS TEAM! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY THE WORST FUCKING TEAM IN NBA HISTORY BY GETTING BLOWN OUT TO A TEAM THAT LOST 25 IN A ROW. FUCK OFF DETROIT. JUST FUCK OFF!!!!!!


Detroit out-tanked us tonight, looked like the team couldn't give a damn. When you're making Jarvis Varnado look good, you know you're playing badly on purpose.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh... I don't know what's worse; 

The fact that the Pistons got humiliated by a team that lost 26 straight games. Or the fact that the Pistons will beat Indiana next week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Well no record to be set tonight or a chance at reaching 30 consecutive losses. I'll take the W. Mah boys Thad and MCW had a good game tonight. 




Arcade said:


> FUCK YOU SHITTY ASS DETROIT PISTONS! FUCK YOU BRANDON JENNINGS AND JOSH SMITH WHO ALWAYS BRICK SHOTS EVERY GOD DAMN FUCKING GAME. FUCK THE PISTONS COACH! FUCK THE PISTONS GM! AND FUCK THE WHOLE ENTIRE DETROIT BRICKSTONS TEAM! YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY THE WORST FUCKING TEAM IN NBA HISTORY BY GETTING BLOWN OUT TO A TEAM THAT LOST 25 IN A ROW. FUCK OFF DETROIT. JUST FUCK OFF!!!!!!


Yeah fuck Detroit :cuss:

Could have at least made it competitive.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Gotta make sure they get that top 8 pick to get another draft pick this year :kobe3. They can lose out for all I care. That'll mean Dumars is gone as well (think he is anyways, but can't take any chances).


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Wow Detroit lost by over 20!!!

That's tanking if I ever saw it :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Jennings has shot over 50% from the floor six times this year in case anyone was wondering. Just went through his game log.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

This isn't a well built team. Too many square pegs trying to fit in round holes. Smith isn't a 3. Their big lineup (Smith/Moose/Drummond) is pretty bad. Kyle Singler gets starter minutes. Jennings probably isn't a top 20 PG even if he's being paid like one. KCP doesn't get nearly enough minutes on a team this bad, especially this late when playoffs are out of the question. See what you got with him when he gets 30+ minutes a night (has only averaged 10 and 11 mpg the last two months). See what Datome has if he's supposed to be a good shooter.

If they get this draft pick (unless they get screwed in the lottery they likely will) they could theoretically go for a PG, SG, or SF. Monroe or Smith can't be on the team next year (likely will be Monroe gone since he's a RFA, but we'll see). Anyone of Smart/Ennis/Harris would be a solid pick (would want Harris because MSU obv) but whoever the next GM has his work cut out for him. Gores is willing to spend the money, just need a good coach and a more balanced roster.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Spurs in 6. :skip


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Deeetrooiiiittttt Bassssketttttballllll










should've started eminem


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



> Team Lineup +/- MP
> Golden State Warriors Bogut-Curry-Iguoudala-Lee-Thompson 14.5 796
> Phoenix Suns Bledsoe-Dragic-Frye-Plumlee-Tucker 13.3 310
> Minnesota Timberwolves Brewer-Love-Martin-Pekovic-Rubio 11.4 1010
> ...


Fun look at the top 5 point differential units this season.

Last season was Heat twice, Spurs, that Pacers unit, and a random JM :mark: RAPTORS unit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

someone rename this thread to DETROIT SUCKS BASKETBALL k thanks


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Guess who's in Miami ready to cheer on the RAPS?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

The aliens from Space Jam?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Thuganomics said:


> someone rename this thread to DETROIT SUCKS BASKETBALL k thanks


I approve of this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's see if I can remember some names... 

Morris Peterson 
Alvin Williams 
Charles Oakley 
Forgot
Mugsy Bogues! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Antonio Davis


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Oakes looks way too old, I feel old.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

I wish I could have seen more from Oakley. Did not get pushed around.



and about dem Pacers. :deandre



and dem CAVS. :kobe3


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

OAK was the absolute team mate. Took 0 crap from anyone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

hey guies, durant is going to pass Jordan's 25 point streak. :mark:

next up, WILT at 322 games straight(not the real record, but you get the hyperbole). :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

crap damnit dj augustin...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

shouldn't you be excited about your tanking operation, starz?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

no


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

i swear this kevin durant streak is such a worthless thing to keep track of. but i guess the media loves covering any possible streak that they can.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Nets don't lose at home, would be awesome if we had home court advantage for the playoffs 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Knicks with a great win. Nauseated that this didn't come earlier in the year.

Not gonna make the playoffs but at least the record looks respectable.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Punked Up said:


> Knicks with a great win. Nauseated that this didn't come earlier in the year.
> 
> Not gonna make the playoffs but at least the record looks respectable.


Knicks only 1 games behind the 8th spot


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

So if the playoff spots stay the same does that mean the Bulls are playing the Nets again in the first round? :hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Boogie's gonna release a r and b album

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ebut-song-emotional-under-alias-boogie-smooth

:banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Dragonballfan said:


> So if the playoff spots stay the same does that mean the Bulls are playing the Nets again in the first round? :hmm:


Yeah, except we'd have homecourt this time around.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Hilarious how people seriously think the Cavs should trade Kyrie and build around Waiters. Yeah Waiters has played well for 10 games since Kyrie got hurt but let's not act like the Cavs weren't playing their best ball of the season before Kyrie got hurt. I mean did people forget that 7 game winning streak led by Kyrie that even made it possible for the Cavs to still be in the playoff discussion at this point in the season? They had been playing good basketball for almost a month before Kyrie went down. He's not the problem in Cleveland. Yeah he does have some things he needs to improve on, no doubt. But that doesn't mean ship him out.

People need to stop being so reactionary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

nah, let WAITERS GOAT. Kyrie isn't even improving. :waiters


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

The cav's are a playoff team when healthy. they aren't even that far off from the 8th seed (last time I checked)

Irving
Waiters
Deng
Bennett.................
Varejao

I also here that they have a lot of cap space left.

This team, along with Minnesota are going to the playoffs next season. *bold prediction*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

I doubt Deng comes back to Cleveland unless they overpay him.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, except we'd have homecourt this time around.



Haha no Nate Robinson this time, still have nightmares from that game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Don't worry, D.J. Augustin will give you fresh new nightmares when the two teams play again. :side:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

I see that Wiggins has officially announced he's entering the draft, lets see if this #tankforwiggins is worth it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

bulls aint scaring no one


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Good thing - Bucks winning
Bad thing - We're (Sixers) winning


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Pacers need home court to win and yet have completely given it back to the Heat and after losing today they'll no longer be favorites at all to get that first seed. welp.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

No coincidence that Paul George had that great start to the season, was getting MVP consideration and the Pacers were rolling. He's been awful since the new year started and the Pacers have been playing mediocre basketball as well. Look at his splits:

October (2 games) - 28/6/5/ on 49/41/75 shooting
November (14 games) - 23/6/3 on 47/40/84 shooting
December (14 games) - 24/6/4 on 47/39/89 shooting
January (15 games) - 21/7/4 on 41/32/82 shooting
February (12 games) - 21/6/3 on 40/40/97 shooting
March (17 games) - 19/8/4 on 37/30/91 shooting

If George continues stinking it up once the playoffs come, the Pacers will be an early exit.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Don't worry, D.J. Augustin will give you fresh new nightmares when the two teams play again. :side:



Livingston the goat will take him, and who knows maybe Nets will face Raptors 

And lol the Pacers struggles are real 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Normal service resuming today, losing to the Hawks, and the Pistons beating the bucks, so we can't even catch them in the Wiggins sweeps.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Wrong thread


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Just glad Battier is getting a good ole' benching. He really needed it and I've been begging for it for a while now. A smart man like himself, he won't take it to heart, he'll get back in the gym, he'll work hard and when his number is called he'll be shooting 75% from three in the FINALS again.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Notorious said:


> Hilarious how people seriously think the Cavs should trade Kyrie and build around Waiters. Yeah Waiters has played well for 10 games since Kyrie got hurt but let's not act like the Cavs weren't playing their best ball of the season before Kyrie got hurt. I mean did people forget that 7 game winning streak led by Kyrie that even made it possible for the Cavs to still be in the playoff discussion at this point in the season? They had been playing good basketball for almost a month before Kyrie went down. He's not the problem in Cleveland. Yeah he does have some things he needs to improve on, no doubt. But that doesn't mean ship him out.
> 
> People need to stop being so reactionary.


Neither players are anything close to worth building around. I look at them and see average starters for their positions, tbh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Punked Up said:


> Neither players are anything close to worth building around. I look at them and see average starters for their positions, tbh.


Don't get the hype around Irving. He's a decent scorer and playmaker, but is flat out useless as a defender, injury prone etc. Don't know too much about Waiters, so i can't comment on him. 

Regarding Irving, i see a lot of people put him in their top 5 PG's, whereas i'd argue even someone like Lillard is better than him. Hell, by this time next year, Michael Carter-Williams will be better than him.

EDIT: Actually, i'm going on a limb and saying MCW is already better than Irving (yeah, i went there). At least Irving has NBA players around him to help him, take away Thad, and MCW has nothing close to an NBA player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

If you haven't seen enough of waiters to comment on him then how in the hell have you seen enough of Kyrie to judge him? 



I'm not sitting here talking about how awful Bucks players are because quite frankly I probably haven't seen them play a total of 48 minutes this season. It really doesn't make sense to critique players you don't watch as you stats don't even tell you half the story in basketball.


Like if I asked someone why Lebron's field goal percentage was so high they'd probably tell me it's because he's a BEAST that can score from everywhere at a high percentage neglecting the fact that the guy almost always finishes on transition and refuses to settle for bad shots(as in he's a genius with his shot selection). Lebron hasn't really made any strides to improve his FG%, he's just gotten a lot smarter and his BBIQ is just so incredibly high compared to his Cleveland years.


The same is true for most rookies. A lot of them stop actually getting better in a lot of areas after multiple years in the league, but just become smarter basketball players. It's not that either Kyrie or Waiters are bad. Both of them have very high potential as offensive players as well as a tandem, but they simply don't know how to maximize their talents and each other while on the court. 


Like I could go on and on. Marion/Carter were great athletic players back in the day that get to the rim at will. They still have some of that athleticism, but they've managed to prolong their careers for as long as they have as they've simply become smarter basketball players. Players like Iverson never really became smarter players and thus they're out of the league as soon as they can't rely on their athleticism anymore.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

to be fair teams didn't want iverson b/c he had a massive ego and refused to come off the bench later in his career.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Magic said:


> If you haven't seen enough of waiters to comment on him then how in the hell have you seen enough of Kyrie to judge him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just never seem to notice Waiters, don't ever really see him stand out in the games we've (sixers) played against the Cavs, plus loads of highlight things focus on Irving, so it allows you to see more of him (i try to follow as much of the league outside of the sixers as i can, but with so many games, it's hard). And i don't judge on stats, hence why i said Lillard and MCW are better than Irving, despite being statistically inferior. I judge on what i see. 

And (off topic) talking about LeBron's shot selection, he's only picky with his shots because he's paranoid about his stats being bad. He's doing everything in his power to try and be statistically the greatest of all time, one of many reasons why i loathe him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Ray McCallum playing 40+ for the Kings. :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Notorious said:


> Hilarious how people seriously think the Cavs should trade Kyrie and build around Waiters. Yeah Waiters has played well for 10 games since Kyrie got hurt but let's not act like the Cavs weren't playing their best ball of the season before Kyrie got hurt. I mean did people forget that 7 game winning streak led by Kyrie that even made it possible for the Cavs to still be in the playoff discussion at this point in the season? They had been playing good basketball for almost a month before Kyrie went down. He's not the problem in Cleveland. Yeah he does have some things he needs to improve on, no doubt. But that doesn't mean ship him out.
> 
> People need to stop being so reactionary.


Wait, who the hell thinks that? :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Can someone fill me in on some shit Paul George was accused of, off the court?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Can someone fill me in on some shit Paul George was accused of, off the court?


He became....Curious George :bosh


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

he wasn't accused of anything. he just embarrassed himself when he got catfished by supposedly sending naked pictures of himself to an online stranger that pretended to be a girl.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Western conference playoff race is going to give me a heart attack. :|

DIRK PLZ :dirk

Last two games of the season for Dallas are against Phoenix and Memphis. :StephenA2 WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT? WHO IS TRYING TO DRIVE ME INSANE?!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



The Lady Killer said:


> Western conference playoff race is going to give me a heart attack. :|
> 
> DIRK PLZ :dirk
> 
> Last two games of the season for Dallas are against Phoenix and Memphis. :StephenA2 *WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT?* WHO IS TRYING TO DRIVE ME INSANE?!


:stern


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Can someone fill me in on some shit Paul George was accused of, off the court?


He's dating Doc Rivers daughter...Got a stripper preggo and allegedly tried to pay her to get an abortion. Then recently got catfished by a gay guy. Denied it a first then once the evidence started to appear, admitted that the pics were of him


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

So Miami literally has a walk to the finals if they get HCA :lmao











All to lose to the Spurs in 6. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel. Let's not act like the Heat will sweep the Pacers if they get HCA. The Pacers can still beat the Heat without HCA. Sure their chances are much slimmer than if they have HCA but they'll still compete regardless if those two matchup in the ECF.

I mean FFS last year a worse Pacer team took a better Heat team to 7 without HCA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

If Dallas wins this game the bottom half of the West gets even crazier. Doesn't look like they will though.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

This game is giving me a heart attack


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

FUCK


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

That snag block by JO and GW'ing 3 by Steph with .1 left. :wall


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*






"we out" :curry


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Notorious said:


> lel. Let's not act like the Heat will sweep the Pacers if they get HCA. The Pacers can still beat the Heat without HCA. Sure their chances are much slimmer than if they have HCA but they'll still compete regardless if those two matchup in the ECF.
> 
> I mean FFS last year a worse Pacer team took a better Heat team to 7 without HCA.
> 
> ...


Worse Pacers team? Hmm..Maybe on paper, I think Granger not being there in any capacity is still taking it's toll on Indy, mentally, specifically since it was a midseason move so they've had less time to adapt. 

Anyways, until Indy gets back to using their strength(Inside game) instead of viewing it as a weakness, and trying to make Paul George be the be-all, end-all guy, Miami should take care of them in 6. But, Indy has time to turn it around


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



Champ said:


> "we out" :curry


:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

i know how you feel tlk. durant did something similar to my team a week or so ago.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



> Chicago Bulls ‏@chicagobulls
> With 375 assists & 111 blocks, Noah is on pace to become 9th player in NBA history to tally 400/100 in a single season


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*



DA said:


>


:noah2 :noah2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

JOAKIM NOAH DA POINT CENTER GAWD. :noah


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Hopefully both Memphis and Phoenix lose tonight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Ugh ESPN's already starting with their Decision 2.0 shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

which makes no sense b/c bosh already said both him and lebron are staying put next season


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ericks-officials-referees-blown-call/7223615/

Oh fuck off already


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

^ raps legit had about five of those last year


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow... Pacers up at halftime. And they scored 50 points in a half. They look different tonight. Energetic and unselfish for the first time in a month.

Lance Stephenson is bringing the energy that the whole team needs. When he's running the offense, he fakes people out and gets everyone open looks. He's the MVP of this team for sure, coming a long way from "Bad Lance". When PG or Hill run the offense, its 20 seconds of dribbling then a shot.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: #RappedItUp*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Damn Boston really don't give a fuck huh :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: #RappedItUp*

Quality win against the Nets tonight, here's to hoping we keep it up. Need the next one vs. Washington, then you hope we play the Heat well (usually do in the regular season) but you can obviously never count on winning against Miami. 

Looking at the schedule playoffs are very unlikely, but it's nice to see.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Dallas back in 7th :mark:

Hope we don't choke against the Clips in the 4th quarter AGAIN. Clips are coming off a back to back so hopefully they're tired. I'm going to the Mavs/Lakers game tomorrow night, so I'm hoping for back to back wins. :hb


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Really? No one has any comment on Spurs/Thunder? Best 2 teams in the West, 19 game win streak? Nothing? Damn east coast bias.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

honestly i was just too lazy/apathetic to watch it. FINALS time, man, and not the nba finals.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Stall_19 said:


> Really? No one has any comment on Spurs/Thunder? Best 2 teams in the West, 19 game win streak? Nothing? Damn east coast bias.


Are you going to go on and on about how the Spurs never get any coverage like everyone else?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Are you going to go on and on about how the Spurs never get any coverage like everyone else?


Naw, it's just that is a pretty big game. You don't get head to head games between legit contenders to win it all every week.

In related news, :skip is salty


> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 3m
> 
> Congrats to OKC for playing stars all way, beating Spurs playing back-to-back on road w/o Manu and w/ Kawhi in early sorry foul trouble.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

DONT BLOW IT IN THE 4TH PLZ MAVS


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

diiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk



for 3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

DIRK :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

carcass! for 3. what a good game he's played


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Fuckin here we go again. Monta turnover central in crunch time


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Mavs are taking some bad shot. 2-point game.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

:dirk with 2 big FTs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

West playoffs is fucking blockbuster,


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

spurs winning 19 games in a row. So you know what Gregg decides to do against the spurs?

lolololoool lemme rest manu lollololo yolo

:ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

He's already proven rest takes precedence over wins, all that matters is the playoffs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Milwaukee Vs. Philly ECF next year.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What team does the title of the thread refer to? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Looks like Sixers?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Sixers, Celtics, Magic, Bucks are the teams in the thread title


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. 


Just checked the scores and connected the dots :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Anybody else think Indiana is gonna choke in the post-season? As in, lose before the ECF? :lol

As a lifelong Pacers fan, I should be optimistic that my team is solid for the first time in nearly a decade, but meh ... I just got this funny feeling. Like now that the expectation is there, it's gonna blow up in their face like that Mavs/Warriors series.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Anybody else think Indiana is gonna choke in the post-season? As in, lose before the ECF? :lol


Who would they lose to? The east is shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

with the way they've been playing lately i think the question should be who would they beat


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Just got up to LA to see :dirk destroy the Lakers :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

just beat the pacers without lowry :ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

WHO WONT BE OUT TANKED????


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pacers what are you doing 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Who would they lose to? The east is shit.


The Bobcats :jordan2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*










I hope they get swept out the first rd...stupid hat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Who would they lose to? The east is shit.


No it's not. The only Eastern team that will make the playoffs that's "shit" will be the 8th seed. The Heat & Pacers are obviously the best of the bunch but the other five teams (Raps/Bulls/Nets/Wizards/Bobcats) are all quality teams that just simply got off to bad starts to the season. People need to stop pushing this "Only two teams in the East are good everyone else sucks" shit. It's laughably wrong.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Nah it's pretty much right. No Eastern team except Miami and Indy would make the playoffs in the West. 

They're all solid enough teams but nobody cares about them or expects them to do anything.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Punked Up said:


> Nah it's pretty much right. No Eastern team except Miami and Indy would make the playoffs in the West.
> 
> They're all solid enough teams but nobody cares about them or expects them to do anything.


The Raptors, Nets & Bulls could all make the playoffs in the West. The Raptors have a winning record against both conferences, a winning record at home and on the road, and they're a top 10 offense and defense. Hell, the Nets have a better record against the West than they do against the East. I think regardless of what conference they're in the Bulls would still be competing for the playoffs because of their defense and coaching.

And just because the Western teams are better than them, doesn't make them shit. The Raptors are a good team. The Bulls are a good team. The Nets are a good team. The Wizards are a good team. The Bobcats are a good team. I'm in no way trying to say the East is better or just as good as the West, but once again the people that act like every team in the East sucks except for Miami & Indiana are retarded.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

People are still stuck on the terrible start the east had gotten off to. Since then there have been numerous teams that have emerged that aren't just in the playoffs because most of the east has terrible records, they're in it because they're legitimately decent-good teams. Brooklyn got off to a shitty start but is still a good team, Toronto is decent, Washington is decent, and Charlotte is decent.

It's the same thing in the west. None of the teams are contenders except OKC, San Antonio, and maybe the Clippers. The rest of the teams are better than the eastern teams but not by a considerable margin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Think the problem is a 50 win team in the West is going to miss the playoffs for someone with 15 fewer wins from the East


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> I hope they get swept out the first rd...stupid hat


I AM THE ONE WHO FLOPS. #HEISENBRON


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Think the problem is a 50 win team in the West is going to miss the playoffs for someone with 15 fewer wins from the East


The 9th seed in the West won't have 50 wins. And yes it isn't fair but that's the price you pay when you have divisions and conferences. There are going to be teams that benefit from being in a weaker division/conference and there are going be teams that get "punished" for being in a great division/conference. It happens in practically every sports league that has divisions and/or conferences.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> The 9th seed in the West won't have 50 wins. And yes it isn't fair but that's the price you pay when you have divisions and conferences. There are going to be teams that benefit from being in a weaker division/conference and there are going be teams that get "punished" for being in a great division/conference. It happens in practically every sports league that has divisions and/or conferences.


And in the NHL/NBA, it's pretty much always the East sucking.

At least the NHL kind of adjusted by inexplicably putting 16 teams in the East and only 14 in the West (although, that may just be to pave the way for a Seattle team and a ?????? team).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*










Race for 8th..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

cavs just got bent over by big al so it's pretty much over for them.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Damn, Bulls just keep on winning. Have already matched last year's win total. 

THIBS DA COACHING GAWD.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Chrome said:


> Damn, Bulls just keep on winning. Have already matched last year's win total.
> 
> THIBS DA COACHING GAWD.


In the East yes, against the West he's 12-17

Last 5 wins have come against the Bucks, Celtics(twice), Wizards, and Hawks.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I just want that 3rd seed. Please slip up Raptors :banderas


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Good lord, JR Smith with 22 three point attempts. Not a bad percentage but still lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Stall_19 said:


> Good lord, JR Smith with 22 three point attempts. Not a bad percentage but still lol.


madISOn square garden


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers are losing 55-23 at half to Atlanta, at home.

They've completely given up. No heart. They don't deserve their game checks. What a fucking joke.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

pacers :ti:ti:ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

pacers what on earth are you guys doing fpalm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Hawks' magic number is now 3.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Suns beat the thunder tonight. moved ahead of memphis by a game for 8th seed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

its not true that the pacers bigs are made at Lance for taking "their" rebounds, is it? It cant be, that would just be too stupid. :ti



And Memphis has won 31 of its last 40 games. It really sucks that they dont have a playoff spot locked up as they definitely deserve one and would probably have one had Marc not gone down Oh well, that`s how shit goes with injuries. 

Unless you`re the Spurs, then you can send anyone out there and win. :side:


----------



## law_1990 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

The fuck is happening to the pacers.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

That 8 seed is going to be so fucking tight


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

what was wrong with that clippers vs lakers game yesterday? Were all the players hungover or something? 

oh and btw. I take that back, Griffin has to be the most entertaining player in the NBA these days? He looks amazing when he dribbles the ball.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Spurs are the first team to reach 60 wins this season. Remember the good old days when Pacers had the best record?

But nope, NBA TV doesn't even acknowledge that. mother fuckers too busy talking about the race in the east/west (understandable)

Spurs went without these following players consistently in January-February

-Danny Green
-Tony Parker
-Manu Ginobli
-Kawhi Leonard
-Tiago Splitter

And they're still kicking more ass than anyone

But naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> Spurs are the first team to reach 60 wins this season. Remember the good old days when Pacers had the best record?
> 
> But nope, NBA TV doesn't even acknowledge that. mother fuckers too busy talking about the race in the east/west (understandable)
> 
> ...


I swear everybody complains so much about the Spurs not getting enough attention that they end up getting a ton of attention.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



















"....It's good!"

:ti
​


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> Spurs are the first team to reach 60 wins this season. Remember the good old days when Pacers had the best record?
> 
> But nope, NBA TV doesn't even acknowledge that. mother fuckers too busy talking about the race in the east/west (understandable)
> 
> ...


yea iknow the seahawks defense is great but i dont want ro watch their games week in and week out.

Same thing with spurs. parker is great but he is not flashy


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Evan Turner, best trade of the season. :troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Spurs are more fun to watch than the Pacers. Especially lately.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JONAS :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

can't the man enjoy wasaga beach in drunken peace


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I'm sure he said whoops. So everything is fine.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Magic said:


> *its not true that the pacers bigs are made at Lance for taking "their" rebounds, is it? It cant be, that would just be too stupid. :ti
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I buy it entirely because it's obvious that Stephenson has been gunning for his numbers this year to the detriment of his team.

The rebounding thing would just be another log on the fire.

Pacers need to get their shit sorted out in the locker room. Not sure what it will take to get them back on track.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

JONASAURUS WRECKS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

@peter, any player getting mad at another player for working hard to grab rebounds because they wanted the rebounds for themselves is pretty fucking selfish. if the bigs want the boards then go hard for them, Lance does and that's why he gets them. Not sure his stat hunting has hurt the team much at all tbh considering he's not stopping them from playing well(as in George being awful the second half, Hibbert looking worn out and also playing rather badly, etc). 


REAL PLUS/MINUS. :lmao What a great new stat by ESPN, it has so far proven that Lebron James is mediorce on defense. his DPRM is -0.21, CLEARLY GARBAGE.


although I find it hilarious that the Knicks basically all rank last on this. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Re: Pacers

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...acers-collapse-chronicled-highs-lows/7436293/


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

yeah Bron's defense has been incredibly average this season, nowhere near last season. Meanwhile LMAO at Harden's: -2.44 :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Eh, pretty sure Lebron's D is situational, no pint in trying hard until it matters, much like Kobe's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

:lmao


Kobe didn't stop trying until 2011/12, brah, not in the middle of his prime. :kobe


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

COUSINS. ESPN has a good story once and awhile and I agree with the one about him getting an unfair rep. Earlier in his career he was all those dumb things we say he is, but I don't believe he's anything like that anymore and he's improved literally in every facet of the game.

The technicals mean nothing to me. Technicals are given to players that show too much passion, lots of players from the past would be Ting out of games with the restrictions they have these days and I like how Cousins refuses to put on the same PHONEY ACT that I despise. Don't be fake, Cousins, just be you. :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*










Clippers/GSW :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

There will be some benches clearing brawls in that one.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

bobcats probably overtake the wizards in the standings.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*






:mark: How basketball was meant to be played


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

if san Antonio doesn't have to touch the Thunder or Rockets. They're going to win the championship.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

don't think they're phased by the rockets at all despite the season series


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Aside from the Heat and Hawks I like those matchups. With the Pacers struggling I'm interested in how they play in round one. Raps/Wiz and Nets /Bulls could go 7 

Really hoping the Suns pull an upset, fun team to watch. Clippers vs GSW is the best matchup there. I'm a little scared of the Rocket series. Don't wanna watch a Harden/Howard free throw contest 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*NBA:LeBron James is Better Than Kevin Durant*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h0spxnIFTY


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Clippers/GSW :mark:


Bet we get more 4-5 game series in the west than the east..


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I'd be OK w/facing the Thunder. The only team out of those matchups w/a winning record over the higher seed.  vs Spurs? Not so much.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

If those match-ups come to fruition:

- Heat in 4
- Pacers in 6 
- Raps in 6
- Bulls in 7

- Spurs in 5
- OKC in 6
- Clippers in 7
- Houston in 6


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

nets beat the the heat off a blown no-call. that plumlee block on bron looked sexy until the replay.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

looked like he got him on the hand. hand is part of the ball. no foul


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

:dirk 10th all time


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Would love to see a Nets Heat playoff series. 3 games decided by 1 point and even a 2OT game .First team to sweep LeBron and the Big 3 4-0. Pierce is close to 25k as well 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Could've gone either way and I wouldn't complain...Though I've seen some say Joe Johnson fouled LeBron before he got to the hoop though..Always interesting reactions to Heat games and calls


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Double Post


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

it was a foul but I can see why they decided not to call it at that point in the game. rarely will refs blow the whistle on the final play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Champ said:


> it was a foul but I can see why they decided not to call it at that point in the game. rarely will refs blow the whistle on the final play.


And I hate that. I don't look at it as the refs deciding the game. The refs deciding the game would be ignoring a call they'd make at any other point of the game. Going blind isn't cool. If they felt it wasn't egregious enough to call or simply missed it, cool, but just letting it go because it was the end of the game? I'm just not a fan of that part and hate when ppl cape for that part..Want right calls but not at the end? Wack


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

For me I have a bigger problem with the missed goaltend earlier.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3








:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3:bron3





















































































































































































































































































:bron3


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

he was definitely fouled on his way to the basket.


i dont know about the blocked shot, that's kind of close tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I can't believe I'm saying this, but...

Plumlee. :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> And I hate that. I don't look at it as the refs deciding the game. The refs deciding the game would be ignoring a call they'd make at any other point of the game. Going blind isn't cool. If they felt it wasn't egregious enough to call or simply missed it, cool, but just letting it go because it was the end of the game? I'm just not a fan of that part and hate when ppl cape for that part..Want right calls but not at the end? Wack


This.

"HOW DO YOU CALL THAT? I MEAN, IT WAS OBVIOUSLY A BLOCK, BUT *HOW DO YOU CALL THAT?!?*"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



> Incidental Contact: The mere fact that contact occurs does not mean a foul has been committed. Players are allowed to contact other players when reaching for a loose ball, or when performing normal offensive and defensive movements. *The hand is considered “ part of the ball” when it is in contact with the ball and contact with a players hand when it is in contact with the ball is not a foul.*


In other words, shut the fuck up, LeBron. :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

he has been whining a lot this year tbh, bias aside. there's always something.


oh and JONAS has dominated with more minutes, like Ive been saying all year. LEL @ JIM/brandon.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

? What are you talking about?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

That gif is even funnier when he had KING JAMES on his back


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Plumlee brothers should be fun to watch for years. Steal at number 22 in the draft 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Dirk cracks top 10 on the same night Nash snags 3rd. BEST BUDS. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



> Only 3 teams in NBA history have gone on to win the NBA title after being swept 4-0 or worse in a regular-season series against an opponent.


Miami looking to carve spots for themselves in the history books, any way they can


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

So the Pacers are resting all five of their starters tonight...

I guess they're giving up on the 1 seed eh? But then again, it is the Bucks they're playing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I'm hearing that the rumored starting line up is going to be Donald Sloan, Evan Turner, Rasual Butler, Luis Scola and Ian Mahinmi.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

DIRK currently at .495 FG, .398 3FG, .901 FT. 

PLEASE SHOOT LIGHTS OUT IN THESE LAST THREE GAMES. :dirk


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> Miami looking to carve spots for themselves in the history books, any way they can


Which teams?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

It's a shame the 76ers had that long losing streak and they're still not last in the East. Also, Jabari Parker might go back to Duke, so that's a killer. I'm not a believer in Wiggins.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Which teams?


2000-01 Lakers 
1994-95 Rockets 
1988-89 Pistons


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

:noah with another triple-double.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I love watching Bosh play against real big men, dude was getting thrown around like a rag doll by Z-Bo and Gasol. Don't get me wrong Bosh can spread the floor on offense but the guy is a fucking pussy in the paint. If the big man/post game wasn't such a joke in today's NBA Bosh would have to exclusively play PF because he get's dominated in the paint by the few real bigs left.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



pryme tyme said:


> I love watching Bosh play against real big men, dude was getting thrown around like a rag doll by Z-Bo and Gasol. Don't get me wrong Bosh can spread the floor on offense but the guy is a fucking pussy in the paint. If the big man/post game wasn't such a joke in today's NBA Bosh would have to exclusively play PF because he get's dominated in the paint by the few real bigs left.


I'm confused :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> 2000-01 Lakers
> 1994-95 Rockets
> 1988-89 Pistons


-Swept 4-0 by a Sonics team that missed the playoffs
-Swept 4-0 by a Lakers team that lost in the playoffs to the Spurs
-Swept 4-0 by a Knicks team that lost in the playoffs to the Bulls

None of those three teams faced the team that swept them in the playoffs.

Would be interesting to see a Heat/Nets series in the second round.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> I'm confused :lmao


What's confusing? lol. Bosh isn't a true 5. He can spread the floor and is a nice mid range guy on offense but he get's man handled in the paint when the Heat play a team with a legit big man (ie: the Grizzlies tonight). If the true Center's weren't going extinct in today's NBA there's no way in hell the Heat could plug him in at the 5 like they do. Bosh get's his shit pushed in trying to rebound against the likes of a Marc Gasol or even a Zack Randolph who's a natural 4. As someone who grew up on 90's basketball where the big man thrived I can't stand some pussy like Bosh getting passed off as a starting Center and enjoy watching him get exposed against the few real bigs left in the NBA. 

Bosh had one more rebound then fucking Norris Cole tonight and got more then doubled up in boards by BOTH Z-Bo and Gasol. Shows what a sad state of affairs it is for the big man in this era of basketball that Bosh is a starting center and one of the better 5's in the league in the grand scheme of things since Miami started playing him there. In the 90's this guy wouldn't last a week playing Center against guys like Olajuwon, David Robinson, Ewing, Shaq, Alonzo Mourning, Mutumbo ect. Even middle of the road guys like Luc Longley, Kevin Duckworth, Rik Smits would fuck him up on the boards.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

lel, Bosh is great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

AHH 3rd seed please!!!!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I hope Chicago and Charlotte can somehow play each other in the playoffs. Then I can go to one of the games. :mark:

Also, DJ Augustin for 7th Man of the Year. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Imagine how good Chicago would be if they had an healthy Rose. They would be my pick for the East. 

My Spurs are doing alright. But I think its time to deactivate the whole starting lineup until the playoffs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



pryme tyme said:


> What's confusing? lol. Bosh isn't a true 5. He can spread the floor and is a nice mid range guy on offense but he get's man handled in the paint when the Heat play a team with a legit big man (ie: the Grizzlies tonight). If the true Center's weren't going extinct in today's NBA there's no way in hell the Heat could plug him in at the 5 like they do. Bosh get's his shit pushed in trying to rebound against the likes of a Marc Gasol or even a Zack Randolph who's a natural 4. As someone who grew up on 90's basketball where the big man thrived I can't stand some pussy like Bosh getting passed off as a starting Center and enjoy watching him get exposed against the few real bigs left in the NBA.
> 
> Bosh had one more rebound then fucking Norris Cole tonight and got more then doubled up in boards by BOTH Z-Bo and Gasol. Shows what a sad state of affairs it is for the big man in this era of basketball that Bosh is a starting center and one of the better 5's in the league in the grand scheme of things since Miami started playing him there. In the 90's this guy wouldn't last a week playing Center against guys like Olajuwon, David Robinson, Ewing, Shaq, Alonzo Mourning, Mutumbo ect. Even middle of the road guys like Luc Longley, Kevin Duckworth, Rik Smits would fuck him up on the boards.


I stopped reading after you said Bosh isn't a true 5. I thought that was common knowledge, or does the rest of your statement go on to mention that?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Chris Bosh is perfect at stretching the court. He's not a guy that's going to bully his way in the paint, but he'll take other 5's outside their comfort zone and hit that 15-18 footer. He's capable of getting 7-10 rebounds per night also.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

...what the hell.

A spurs game on television? 

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Aid180 said:


> I hope Chicago and Charlotte can somehow play each other in the playoffs. Then I can go to one of the games. :mark:
> 
> Also, DJ Augustin for 7th Man of the Year. :side:


That would also be cool because of the MJ factor. It'd be interesting to see him back at the United Center again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

24 hours til Chris Copeland metaphorically and literally cums all over Lebron's hairline.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I seriously fucking hate the Spurs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RyanPelley said:


> 24 hours til Chris Copeland metaphorically and literally cums all over Lebron's hairline.


Gonna need a lot of cum then with how much that thing has receded over the years. :ey


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



The Lady Killer said:


> I seriously fucking hate the Spurs.


why? 



Duncan is down, Duncan is holding onto his knee and down!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



The Lady Killer said:


> I seriously fucking hate the Spurs.


Lol. Looks like we're never going to exchange Christmas cards. Long time Spurs fan...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32743609 said:


> * Long time Spurs fan...*


:mark: :mark:

Duncan back on the floor :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> :mark: :mark:
> 
> Duncan back on the floor :mark:


:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> why?
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan is down, Duncan is holding onto his knee and down!





₵ash®;32743609 said:


> Lol. Looks like we're never going to exchange Christmas cards. Long time Spurs fan...


Haha because Dallas can't beat them! (2006 aside)

I don't actually hate them - only when we're playing them. I actually wanted them to beat the Heat last year. I respect the hell out of Duncan.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Patty Mills baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> ...what the hell.
> 
> A spurs game on television?
> 
> :mark: :mark:


That is not whats best for business..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



> Dallas Mavericks coach Rick Carlisle made the case Thursday with ESPN Radio that star forward Dirk Nowitzki ranks among the 12 greatest players in the game's history.
> 
> "I think there's a certain criteria where you can say pretty much for certain that he's one of the top 12 all time," Carlisle said in an interview that will air Thursday night on the "NBA on ESPN Radio" pregame show.
> 
> "And that is, there's only been 12 guys that have been 10-time All-Stars, [NBA] Finals MVP and league MVP. So I think that firmly puts him in the top 12. And then getting into the top 10 in all-time scoring validates that even more."


top 12? eh...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

i'm with shaq.. has a case as a top 20 player but top 12 is pushing it.

anyway, mavs/suns game two days from now seems like it'll decide whether or not dallas gets in.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

No way in hell dirk is top 12 player all time.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> top 12? eh...


what a load of bullshit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> That is not whats best for business..


Maybe it would be if they start alley - oop'ing more and do more isolation crossovers.... Hmm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Ugh I love basketball as much as the next guy but I'm tired of regular season basketball, eagerly awaiting Playoffs though :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> Maybe it would be if they start alley - oop'ing more and do more isolation crossovers.... Hmm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Only 1 guy on that team could probably catch ally-oops & Ginobili does enough isolation as it is...next...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Hey you all need to pipe down. DIRK IS TOP 10! :side:

I'd probably agree with Shaq and say top 20, but not top 12. When they won the title didn't Carlisle say top 10? :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Kinda baffling Heat/Pacers isn't on ESPN. I'll give ya the Masters on ESPN, but c'mon, NASCAR on ESPN2. :favre

Nobody watches that shit.

Guess I'll be streaming that along with the Bulls tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Dish isn't carrying the Pacers / Heat game for some stupid ass reason. So I'm using a stream that is from the Heat's broadcast... My ears are bleeding from stupidity.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Simmons had Dirk like 39 in his paperback, maybe he'll be higher in the next edition :draper2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Melo trying to get swept out the first round again so bad...

Miami should take it easy on them

Pacers/Bobcats or Wizards would be very interesting


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RyanPelley said:


> Dish isn't carrying the Pacers / Heat game for some stupid ass reason. So I'm using a stream that is from the Heat's broadcast... My ears are bleeding from stupidity.


everyone seems to love the heat's announce team but i'm with you they suck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Damn, what a comeback by the Bulls. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I've never been one to overreact and say "So and so sucks, they need to go..." But I don't want to fucking see Roy Hibbert or George Hill on this team next year. That is all


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

hill never attempted a field goal in 33 minutes? :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Imagine the Pacers with Leonard instead


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Who is wearing Corey Brewer's jersey?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hibbert has 1 rebound in his past 66 minutes of play. For $12 million a year? He can fuck off now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

BULLS CAME BACK AND WON!

3rd seed!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs lose FFS I don't want you facing phoenix in the first round

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Why?

The Spurs would easily beat the Suns IMO. Probably a 5 game series. To me the Suns are just too inexperienced to hang with the Spurs in the playoffs. Also I feel like the Suns play right into the Spurs hands considering they're the typical great offense, mediocre defensive team you see in the West.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Corey Brewer with a 50-point game. Is this real life?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Corey Brewer with 51 points...

This can't be real life.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Must be the same person who stole Terrance Ross' jersey that one night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

............Holy shit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Why?
> 
> The Spurs would easily beat the Suns IMO. Probably a 5 game series. To me the Suns are just too inexperienced to hang with the Spurs in the playoffs. Also I feel like the Suns play right into the Spurs hands considering they're the typical great offense, mediocre defensive team you see in the West.


Ever since 09'10 playoffs I have been hesitant on seeing spurs going anywhere near phoenix :jose

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

And the Bulls just signed Ronnie Brewer a week ago. 

WE GOT THE WRONG BREWER YO.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RyanPelley said:


> I've never been one to overreact and say "So and so sucks, they need to go..." But I don't want to fucking see Roy Hibbert or George Hill on this team next year. That is all


Shit like this is why the Pacers are going to flame out in the next few years.

I called their rise back at the start of the 2011 season. Now, I'm predicting their fall.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait a minute..

Roy hibbert got only 1 rebound against miami?

He was playing injured, yeah?

...yeah?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

His only rebound was with the game pretty much over down the stretch. Just pathetic. It's not like it's been just recent either. He's had plenty of 3 rebound games this season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 10m
> 
> "LeBron, hear about Corey Brewer?" "Nah." "He scored 51 tonight." "Wait, who?!"


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> Spurs lose FFS I don't want you facing phoenix in the first round
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you know the spurs won rite


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs clinch western conference and and best record in the league. All coming from a heart breaking game 6... 

#ONEMORETIME
#PLEASENOPHOENIX

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

If these standings hold, I'm picking that 7 over 2 match-up. The Bobcats have been playing great and the Pacers look like shit.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Bobcats just lost to the celtics :banderas


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> Spurs clinch western conference and and best record in the league. All coming from a heart breaking game 6...
> 
> #ONEMORETIME
> #PLEASENOPHOENIX
> ...


Every year man, every year .

LOL THAT LEBRON QUOTE :lelbron


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Chrome said:


> And the Bulls just signed Ronnie Brewer a week ago.
> 
> WE GOT THE WRONG BREWER YO.


Nah. Ronnie will always be Chicago's finest brew.

Let's hope we can keep third seed now. Would be our best route to get to the ECF.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

If Pacers get bounced out first round. Vogel is out 

And they all look like fools for what they said about the Heat


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Mavericks vs Suns tonight. HUGE game this is.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32829929 said:


> Mavericks vs Suns tonight. HUGE game this is.


Never knew Yoda was a hoops fan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



pryme tyme said:


> Never knew Yoda was a hoops fan


I'll take that as an compliment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

No Sullinger, no Humphries. OLYNYK CLINIC with 25/11 through three quarters :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

hawks just beat the heat. knicks are officially eliminated :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

That should give him a little more motivation to want to come to Chicago. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Chrome said:


> That should give him a little more motivation to want to come to Chicago. :side:


Melo better go somewhere else. I'm not sure even Phil Jax can fix that wreck. And Thibs will actually make him give more effort on D.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Chrome said:


> That should give him a little more motivation to want to come to Chicago. :side:


Fuck that he better play Team Ball if he wants to come here or else he can stay on the Titanic LOLKnicks :agree:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I hope the Nuggets get a top 3 pick with the Knicks pick too :ti

$88 mil payroll and couldn't get the 8th seed in the East :banderas


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> I hope the Nuggets get a top 3 pick with the Knicks pick too :ti
> 
> *$88 mil payroll and couldn't get the 8th seed in the East* :banderas


Embarrassing considering how weak the East is this year. That's what happens when you stick a bunch of talented guys together who all want to play hero ball and play beyond their role *cough* JR Smith *end cough*. Knicks got no draft pick this year and Melo is as good as gone, things aren't going to get better anytime soon. Also Felton is garbage, how he got as many minutes as he did this year is beyond me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

But you guys have JACKSON.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

whoever wrote the title should be banned from youtube.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


>












:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

congrats mavs!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Monta Ellis have it all!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers back in 1st... Nobody seems to try hard enough to secure the 1 seed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

OKC vs Dallas in the 1st round. I like it. Predicting it'll go at least 6.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I don't think it really matters who get's the #1 seed, Heat will walk through the East to another Finals appearance no matter what seed they end up with imo. I was starting to buy into the Pacers for a while but I'm just not convinced they have what it takes to knock off the Heat in a 7 game series with how they're playing right now. I know Miami hasn't been playing all that great either but I'm more inclined to believe they'll get their act together when it counts. 

Outside of the Pacers who even presents any kind of threat to Miami in a 7 game series in the East? The Nets are the only other team that I think at least has a shot at knocking out the Heat but they would have to play lights out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I don't think the Nets will beat the Heat in the playoffs. Paul Pierce at this point in his career attempting to guard LeBron just spells disaster.

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



pryme tyme said:


> I don't think it really matters who get's the #1 seed, Heat will walk through the East to another Finals appearance no matter what seed they end up with imo. I was starting to buy into the Pacers for a while but I'm just not convinced they have what it takes to knock off the Heat in a 7 game series with how they're playing right now. I know Miami hasn't been playing all that great either but I'm more inclined to believe they'll get their act together when it counts.
> 
> Outside of the Pacers who even presents any kind of threat to Miami in a 7 game series in the East? The Nets are the only other team that I think at least has a shot at knocking out the Heat but they would have to play lights out.


Bulls too, if they can get the scoring going, not saying they can win but they can certainly take it to them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Did Pierce guard Bron in the regular season? I didn't watch any of their games.

DWill/Livingston/JJ/Pierce/KG

That's not a bad line up to throw vs Bron especially knowing that your 1-3 all have good size so they have the ability to switch when the Heat run P&R. Not to mention you can still have JJ guard Bron as the primary defender and have Pierce guard JJ's man which would be Battier in this case. KG can still protect the rim in the limited minutes he plays.

Bron in the season did average 28/7/6 against the Nets tho so they weren't really able to limit him although he did average more TOs than usual.

I also wanna say that I think some people are making too much out of their 4-0 record vs the Heat. 3 of those 4 wins were decided by 1 pt. The other win came in double OT. That's 4 games that could've essentially gone either way and Wade didn't play in 2 of those games.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

*The only team eliminating Brooklyn is Chicago and Indiana ain't making it past the 2nd Round.








*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I see ppl have jumped off the Indy/Miami collision course bandwagon...smh

I'll be sure to post up that Charlie Brown pic during the playoffs lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Seabs said:


> *The only team eliminating Brooklyn is Chicago and Indiana ain't making it past the 2nd1st Round.*


:lel


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

INB4 TORONTO SOMEHOW BEATS MIAMI AND CRASHES THE FINALS

/JM


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> INB4 TORONTO SOMEHOW BEATS MIAMI AND CRASHES THE FINALS
> 
> /JM


Toronto vs San Antonio. Battle of the small markets!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> I see ppl have jumped off the Indy/Miami collision course bandwagon...smh
> 
> I'll be sure to post up that Charlie Brown pic during the playoffs lol


I love how everyone thinks Indy is just gonna implode and let someone like the Bobcats beat them in a series.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Seabs said:


> *The only team eliminating Brooklyn is Chicago and Indiana ain't making it past the 2nd Round.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god are we going to get yet another Nets/Bulls series I thought last years was bad enough


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I love how everyone thinks Indy is just gonna implode and let someone like the Bobcats beat them in a series.


Unless they mentally do a 180, I'm kind of worried about a first round upset. Or just maybe Playoff Roy will show up, though it's probably more likely that we see the 5 points, 2 rebounds per game Roy.

David West is on it. Paul George, though not playing the most effecient offensive game, will still get 20-25 points a game. Lance will be fired up and get guys open shots. Just a big question mark on Hill and Hibbert, and if the bench can bring anything.

Sad that I am actually wishing Andrew Bynum's knees get a little better and hold up...


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RyanPelley said:


> Unless they mentally do a 180, I'm kind of worried about a first round upset. Or just maybe Playoff Roy will show up, though it's probably more likely that we see the 5 points, 2 rebounds per game Roy.
> 
> David West is on it. Paul George, though not playing the most effecient offensive game, will still get 20-25 points a game. Lance will be fired up and get guys open shots. Just a big question mark on Hill and Hibbert, and if the bench can bring anything.
> 
> Sad that I am actually wishing Andrew Bynum's knees get a little better and hold up...


Roy wont do jack until the Miami series if they make it that far. West and George will get shit done but Hill and Hibbert will struggle. I gueess its sad that the team everyone was so high 3 months agao has its hopes lie with a man who has had one great season out of a 9 year career.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32853921 said:


> Toronto vs San Antonio. Battle of the small markets!


And then they'll show recaps of Miami/Indiana from the regular season instead of the actual finals :lol


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> And then they'll show recaps of Miami/Indiana from the regular season instead of the actual finals :lol


Nah they will just show the 2013 Finals instead.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Nah they will just show the 2013 Finals instead.


I wouldn't mind seeing game 6 over :mark:


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Dragonballfan said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing game 6 over :mark:


I listened to it on Radio cos im in Australia and that was one hell of a morning. I was gutted that the Spurs didn't win and Duncan got another ring and a 4th Finals MVP. Im not Heat hater but I just wanted Duncan to get one last ring


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> I listened to it on Radio cos im in Australia and that was one hell of a morning. I was gutted that the Spurs didn't win and Duncan got another ring and a 4th Finals MVP. Im not Heat hater but I just wanted Duncan to get one last ring


Don't worry, he'll probably get it this year.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Don't worry, he'll probably get it this year.


I hope he does. Hes a top 10 player in my eyes and he doesn't get the credit he deserves because he played his career with the Spurs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Duncan doesn't get the credit he deserves? Pretty sure the consensus is that he's the greatest PF of all-time and is one of the greatest winners in the history of this sport. What more do you want?

As far as the Spurs go, I think if healthy they'll make it to the WCF but I don't see them beating a healthy Thunder squad. If I were betting, I'd bet on the Finals being a Thunder/Heat rematch.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Thuganomics said:


> And then they'll show recaps of Miami/Indiana from the regular season instead of the actual finals :lol


Lmao.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> Duncan doesn't get the credit he deserves? Pretty sure the consensus is that he's the greatest PF of all-time and is one of the greatest winners in the history of this sport. What more do you want?
> 
> As far as the Spurs go, I think if healthy they'll make it to the WCF but I don't see them beating a healthy Thunder squad. If I were betting, I'd bet on the Finals being a Thunder/Heat rematch.


For people to stop the Kobe was the player of his generation bullshit. Everyone ass sucks Kobe for riding 3 Shaq championships then just scoring a bunch on teams that sucked then getting Gasol to give him his other 2 rings. Duncan had Robinson,Parker and Manu sure but Kobe is treated like he is so much better than Garnett,Dirk,Duncan,Shaq and all those guys from the 00s.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Yeah, Kobe gets all the credit in the world. It's like people never say ridiculous thing like "he rode Shaq's ass for 3 championships". :kobe


Players are more appreciated once they retire than when they're actually playing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Well for one Kobe has clearly had a better career than KG & Dirk. I don't personally know anyone that actually has basketball knowledge that puts Kobe on a higher tier than Duncan and Shaq.

And for the record you should look up the numbers Kobe was putting up during those Finals runs. People exaggerate with the whole Shaq carried him stuff. I mean yeah Shaq was the best player on the team but people discredit Kobe too much.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> Well for one Kobe has clearly had a better career than KG & Dirk. I don't personally know anyone that actually has basketball knowledge that puts Kobe on a higher tier than Duncan and Shaq.
> 
> And for the record you should look up the numbers Kobe was putting up during those Finals runs. People exaggerate with the whole Shaq carried him stuff. I mean yeah Shaq was the best player on the team but people discredit Kobe too much.


Ive seen Kobes finals numbers and he was not a good shooter. He shot just under 52% in 2002 against the Nets which isn't a huge shock. By 2001 he had a much bigger offensive role than he had the prior year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Larry Bird on the pre-game show is actually making sense of everything and showing some personality!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> *Ive seen Kobes finals numbers and he was not a good shooter.* He shot just under 52% in 2002 against the Nets which isn't a huge shock. By 2001 he had a much bigger offensive role than he had the prior year.


:ti




Not everyone is going to shoot 50+% like a big man like Lebron/Durant do nor get the chance to play without hand checking their whole careers.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RyanPelley said:


> Larry Bird on the pre-game show is actually making sense of everything and showing some personality!


Go Bird #33


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Red Viper said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shot 36.7 in the 2000 finals. I guard should be able to do better than that. Before someone goes he was young sure he was young but he was still considered a star player at that point. No one should be shooting 36.7% in the finals.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

You know he got injured in that series and decide to play through it right?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> You know he got injured in that series and decide to play through it right?


No. Well that explains his shitty shooting %


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Kobe's pretty efficient for a SG.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

What makes Kobe amazing is his ability to literally score from anywhere and in any way. He can go to work in the post with foot work and back to basket play of a big man, hit (contested) three pointers, drive to the rim, pull up from midrange(something that Harden lacks altogether), fadeaway, leaners, etc. He has the total package when it comes to scoring and his defense used to be some of the best in the league for a long, long time. 


Is he overrated by some? Yes, obviously, as he gets compared to Jordan due to the way he plays and the position he plays, but he is also often underrated as well as people simply overlook what he's done in his career due to the people he's done it with.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32853921 said:


> Toronto vs San Antonio. Battle of the small markets!


Toronto isn't a small market.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers bench is bitchin today. CJ Watson with 12, Scola with 8. Evan Turner getting assists.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

I don't know the extent of Shaw's impact on the Pacers, obviously, but I think his absence has contributed to some of the Pacers offensive and chemistry problems. Honestly the Pacers right now don't seem to "like" playing with one another and are coming apart as a team as they can't fix the 'team mistakes' they're not(e.g. not moving the ball around at the start of a possession, not always looking for the open guy, not taking advantage of matchups, etc). I've not seen a lot of Pacers games as of late so this may be totally off base, but that does seem to be the crux of it. Like yesterday I saw a possession where Lance held the ball for the literally the whole 24 seconds and literally dribbled at the top of the 3 point line the whole possession. It ended with him making a somewhat contested, but very difficult 2 point jumper, but how would that make you feel as a player/teammate if for the whole possession you don't even get a sniff at the ball because one player held it the whole time? 

The talent is still there, the defense is still there, but they're just not really playing or coming together as a team right now and that's why I don't think a playoff upset in the first round would be that surprising. People are writing that off as they're "just too good" or that the Wizards or whatever won't be good enough, but when the problem lies in how the entire team is playing with one another rather than injuries/close loses/etc than you have a serious problem. A KNICKS level problem, if you will.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The calls that Durant gets. Just LOL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Roy Hibbert 0-9 from the field. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



JM said:


> Toronto isn't a small market.


You sure about that? I never seen any max players willing to go there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hibbert and Lance have been terrible offensively so far. Hibbert is getting some rebounds though. I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32862505 said:


> You sure about that? I never seen any max players willing to go there.


That doesn't change the fact that it's a large market team...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32862505 said:


> You sure about that? I never seen any max players willing to go there.


Positive. And your argument is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



JM said:


> Positive. And your argument is completely irrelevant.


What argument? I just simply stating they don't attract big time free agents. I never looked at them as a large market ( even though they are really ). That's all...

Anyway, Westbrook tries too hard sometimes. He almost injured his leg again when he blocked Hill's pointless shot after the timeout. I like his competitive spirit overall though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bull fucking shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Lance with the dagger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

West stuffs KD!
Lance drills a 3 in KD's face!
Fuck KD!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Make those free throws! Come on now...........


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a game!

What makes it worse is I was suppose to be there... One fight with a girl I'm dating and she gives the ticket to someone else... that same day. What a bitch.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

pacers still won despite roy going 0-9 :lmao



₵ash®;32863977 said:


> What argument? I just simply stating they don't attract big time free agents. I never looked at them as a large market ( even though they are really ). That's all...


the ability to attract marquee names in free agency has nothing to do with market size. the mavs, wizards and warriors are synonymous with big markets and yet none of them have really brought in big names over the years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Between Indy's selfish offense , and their turnovers, if they bring this type of game vs Miami, they will be sent home in 5 games


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Red Viper said:


> What makes Kobe amazing is his ability to literally score from anywhere and in any way. He can go to work in the post with foot work and back to basket play of a big man, hit (contested) three pointers, drive to the rim, pull up from midrange(something that Harden lacks altogether), fadeaway, leaners, etc. He has the total package when it comes to scoring and his defense used to be some of the best in the league for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> Is he overrated by some? Yes, obviously, as he gets compared to Jordan due to the way he plays and the position he plays, but he is also often underrated as well as people simply overlook what he's done in his career due to the people he's done it with.


Underrated?

Most people have him around 9-10 on their all-time lists.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



₵ash®;32862505 said:


> You sure about that? I never seen any max players willing to go there.


How many max players have gone to Boston in free agency?

Would you say Orlando is a big market team because they got Grant Hill and Tracy McGrady and almost got Tim Duncan?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



RetepAdam. said:


> Underrated?
> 
> Most people have him around 9-10 on their all-time lists.


lel no they don't and I said by some people. There's as many people that underrate Kobe as there are that overrate him, which is what I'm saying. He has a very large following and a large amount of detractors.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Red Viper said:


> lel no they don't and I said by some people. There's as many people that underrate Kobe as there are that overrate him, which is what I'm saying. He has a very large following and a large amount of detractors.


Disagree.

I think even the people who are worst about diminishing his accomplishments still have him up there. Whereas there are legit Kobe heads who will say that he's as good as if not better than Jordan.

Although I think it would help if you mentioned where you think he ranks all-time to establish what "underrated" and "overrated" would be.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> Between Indy's selfish offense , and their turnovers, if they bring this type of game vs Miami, they will be sent home in 5 games


Lol, at this point, I'm not surprised if they lose in the semis


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Lol, at this point, I'm not surprised if they lose in the semis


The semis?!?!? Indy would have to almost tank to lose before the ECF


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

the end of kyle singler as we know him






may he rest in peace.


RAPS within 1 win of a franchise record :hb


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Champ said:


> *the end of kyle singler as we know him*


Huh?

That's exactly how I know him. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Anyone who thinks Kobe is a better player all-time than Duncan needs to get their meds uped.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Anyone who thinks Kobe is a better player all-time than Duncan needs to get their meds uped.


Well, you can't really compare the two because of different positions. Popularity / reputation rise Kobe hands down. But if you want to debate on which player has been performing consistently on a high level for an longer period of time, then you're right. Unlike Kobe, Duncan hasn't showed signs of slowing down. He had a 20 pt & 20 rb game this year versus the Hawks. Oldest player in NBA history to do that. As a Spurs fan I feel spoiled.

All-time Duncan is arguably the best PF. Kobe is in the top 5 of SG's for me. So the edge goes to Duncan imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Eh, the only challengers for Duncan as greatest PF were all small C's like Moses. Karl doesn't compare.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Karl Malone was a mean son of a bitch though. I'll never forget when he taught Thomas that "lesson".


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Anyone who thinks Kobe is a better player all-time than Duncan needs to get their meds uped.


I originally was going to say that I find it hard to buy that Kobe is "underrated" coming from someone who thinks he is/was better than Tim Duncan, but I deleted it so as not to take us off on a page-long tangent.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

well that 3rd seed didn't last too long for the bulls :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Anyone who thinks Kobe is a better player all-time than Duncan needs to get their meds uped.


Who is saying that?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Champ said:


> well that 3rd seed didn't last too long for the bulls :ti


Oh boy this really was a bad time to get beaten, and to get beaten by the Knicks :faint: :faint:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Well Rockets & Blazers is the first series we have confirmed for the playoffs. It's still to be determined who'll have homecourt but would just like to note that since the NBA changed the 1st round to 7 games in 2003, the teams without homecourt have a 12-10 record.

Still kinda on the fence about which side to take. They both have elite offenses and mediocre at best defenses. If I were betting I'd probably bet on the Rockets to win. Series will definitely go to 6 or 7 though IMO. I think they match up well with each other.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



HeatWave said:


> Who is saying that?


I'll say it. prove me otherwise or anyone else that Duncan is confirmed a better all time great than Kobe and I'd love to hear why.



It's funny how quick people are to forget how much he dominated last season and at that age. Duncan is nowhere near that level nor even close to the level that he was in his prime. He's been maintained and sustained better and he's still amazing, but not Kobe's level of elite years.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

Z-Bo showing off some of his high IQ.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*

If Jazz win against the Lakers, and Boston wins one more, and then no one wins again do the Lakers finish in fourth? :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

:lmao @ that magic/cavs quote


----------



## johncenathemesong (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

No


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 123-93, 118-92, 119-98, 96-77 - WE WILL NOT BE OUT TANKED*



Notorious said:


> Well Rockets & Blazers is the first series we have confirmed for the playoffs. It's still to be determined who'll have homecourt but would just like to note that since the NBA changed the 1st round to 7 games in 2003, the teams without homecourt have a 12-10 record.
> 
> Still kinda on the fence about which side to take. They both have elite offenses and mediocre at best defenses. If I were betting I'd probably bet on the Rockets to win. Series will definitely go to 6 or 7 though IMO. I think they match up well with each other.


Beverly and Dwight back? I think Blazers gonna be outta there in 5 possibly..But if Houston still banged up, I feel Portland has a better shot


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

i should pull a JIM and just deny eversaying the title. :hayden3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

http://www.polygon.com/2014/4/13/5611144/every-nba-teams-logo-reimagined-as-pokemon

Orlando Magikarp :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Spoiler: big pic














This is actually pretty badass tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Red Viper said:


> i should pull a JIM and just deny eversaying the title. :hayden3


Lulz, what have I denied?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Thuganomics said:


> http://www.polygon.com/2014/4/13/5611144/every-nba-teams-logo-reimagined-as-pokemon
> 
> Orlando Magikarp :lol


The Philadelphia 9-Tales. I like it (Y)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

DIRK has one more game to try to reach 50/40/90. Currently at 49.6/40/89.8.

:mark:


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Chrome said:


> Spoiler: big pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the woman in your sig?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Famke Janssen (Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

I hope Memphis wins tonight. I don't want to see the Suns first for the Spurs.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

So we're up 17 at the half against the Celtics, not sure if i want us to win or not. We're locked into the 2nd worst record, so this game doesn't matter, might as well win it for morale.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Miami loses to Wizard tonight, because of this loss, Indiana gets #1 seed.


good job Heat


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

RAPS :mark:

franchise record~!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

48~

Miami getting 2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

We beat the also-tanking Celtics, they're trying to get the #4 worst record, we're guaranteed #2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



₵ash®;32913753 said:


> I hope Memphis wins tonight. I don't want to see the Suns first for the Spurs.


Spurs dont wanna see Memphis either, but I digress

Denver gonna get a top 3 pick and blow the doors off the West next year..smh


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Grizzlies vs Suns should be good. Winner gets into the playoffs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

If Spurs win tonight :banderas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They most likely will win. Harden is atrocious tonight, and the Rockets will blow their lead for the 4653477289954595th time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Arcade said:


> They most likely will win. Harden is atrocious tonight, and the Rockets will blow their lead for the 4653477289954595th time.


:jose


Gregg _no fucks given_ popovich has done it again.

Close game in the 4th none of his starters are on the floor


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

suns/grizz a must watch. gonna be great


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Houston with the season sweep of the Spurs, which im sure some will use for their "This is why they will beat them in the playoffs" case


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Arcade said:


> Grizzlies vs Suns should be good. Winner gets into the playoffs.


Not necessarily. Since they have the tiebreaker if the Grizzlies win they'll clinch their playoff spot. But since they don't have tiebreaker, in order for the Suns to make it they have to finish with a better record than Memphis so therefore they have to beat the Grizzlies tonight AND hope the Mavs beat the Grizzlies on Wednesday.

Speaking of which, if the Warriors aren't careful they might fuck around and lose the 6th seed to Dallas. Same with the Thunder & Clippers. Clips might sneak in and grab the 2nd seed if they can win out and the Thunder lose their last game. They have the tiebreaker.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

memphis still has a shot at the 6th seed which is hilarious b/c if they got it, it would probably lead to a grizz/clips first round series for a third straight year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

I just want Thunder vs Warriors opening round, fun 6 game series.

I'd accept Warriors vs Clippers, chippy as fuck.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit, NBA TV better stick with Grizz / Suns. 


Conley, WTF.
Bledsoe, WTF.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Lol @ all the doubt for the Warriors in the playoffs.

Lets recall, approximately ONLY 40 games this season with #FullSquad. Undoubtedly would have an even better record otherwise.

DESPITE all the injuries, still a better record than 47 wins last season, got to a whopping 50 wins this season.

LETS GO *clap clap*

Disappointed the Suns are missing the playoffs, definitely would have been a fun team to watch, yawn at Memphis/Anyone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You know Bogut got hurt tonight right?

Warriors aren't doing shit in the playoffs if he can't go.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Notorious said:


> You know Bogut got hurt tonight right?
> 
> Warriors aren't doing shit in the playoffs if he can't go.
> 
> ...


Eh..Dont think they were going far if he was there either.Oh well

Brother Love with the 40 point game of death..Minnesota is 1-5 when he scores 40. I hate statistics


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*






Lol @ that beginning. Love BBallBreakdown.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

What a season by the Bulls. Noah was our MVP but D. J. Augustin saved our season.

Gibson and Butler Honorable mentions too


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What a season by the Bulls. Noah was our MVP but D. J. Augustin saved our season.
> 
> Gibson and Butler Honorable mentions too


Gibson for 6th Man of the Year. Augustin for the should-be newly created 7th Man of the Year. :side:

But nah. The team did good. Well past my expectations. I thought they were done for after they traded Deng. It's looking like we are getting a Chicago-Brooklyn round 1 rematch, which is pretty cool considering both are two of the hotter teams in the NBA since January. Should be exciting, but I think the Nets go this one this time. Chicago's offense just isn't consistent enough to win a close series. Not yet anyways. Maybe they surprise me, but I feel KG and Pierce will be the difference makers this time around for Brooklyn.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Noah on floor: 103.4 points per 100 possessions; 95.2 points allowed.

Noah on bench: 95.7 points per 100 possessions; 103.4 points allowed.

Doing work.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*"Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Welp looks like Bogut is out for the playoffs. There goes any chance the Warriors had of making it past the 1st. Hell, they barely stood a chance with him. They're definitely not beating the Clippers or Thunder without Bogut.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

when steph/klay are hot they can compete with anybody. bogut's injury doesn't help but they're not fucked. clips defense isn't that good to begin with so it's a good match-up for the warriors.

edit don't forget the clippers still have their issues at the free throw line.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Clippers have a top 10 defense. What do you mean it isn't that good? They also have the best offense in the league and are finally healthy. Clippers have the better starting unit, the better bench, the better coach and the better offense. The Warriors even with Bogut off the floor have a slightly better defense but that's about it.

I'll be rooting for the Warriors regardless of who they face but I don't like their chances at all to make it out of the 1st.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Notorious said:


> Welp looks like Bogut is out for the playoffs. There goes any chance the Warriors had of making it past the 1st. Hell, they barely stood a chance with him. They're definitely not beating the Clippers or Thunder without Bogut.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not even bothered, still got 2 amazing defensive players in Dray and Dre, and 2 of the best shooters in the league in Steph and Klay.

Heard the same crap last year before the Denver game last year anyways and look how that went luls


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't see the relevance. The Clippers are better than last years Nuggets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

not that good in that they rank 14th in points allowed per game. 

just b/c they've scored more points than every other team on average doesn't mean they have the best offense. those offensive ratings are skewed as a result of the heat and spurs resting core players throughout the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Clips better than Denver last year? Mmmm....Don't know, maybe, but Doc > George Karl does tip the scales in their favor imo *ducks thrown tomatoes*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They're 9th in defensive rating, which is the best stat IMO to evaluate team defenses.

I'll tell you what. The gap between the Clippers & Warriors defensively is a hell of a lot smaller than the offensive gap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*"Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



HeatWave said:


> Clips better than Denver last year? Mmmm....Don't know, maybe, but Doc > George Karl does tip the scales in their favor imo *ducks thrown tomatoes*



You gotta remember Gallo didn't play in that series. He was a key piece to their team. I don't think the Nugs without Gallo are better than a healthy Clippers team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Notorious said:


> You gotta remember Gallo didn't play in that series. He was a key piece to their team. I don't think the Nugs without Gallo are better than a healthy Clippers team.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


True, but if healthy, is that Denver squad deeper than this year's Clips? Do they have any advantages at any position over them? I'm on the fence


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

This NBA season would have been a lot more entertaining if that draft pick Philly traded to Miami wasnt protected :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



HeatWave said:


> True, but if healthy, is that Denver squad deeper than this year's Clips? Do they have any advantages at any position over them? I'm on the fence


Hmm, I don't really know. That Nuggets last season were pretty deep, had the best bench in the league IIRC.

CP3/Collison > Lawson/Miller
Redick/Crawford = Iggy/Brewer (This one was a little hard. I think Iggy is the best player of the four, but Brewer is the weakest of the four)
Barnes/Granger < Gallo/Chandler
Griffin/Big Baby > Faried/Arthur
Jordan/Hollins < Koufos/McGee (Similar situation to SG. I think DeAndre is clearly the best player of the four, but Hollins is the weak link)



Knicks are actually signing Odom :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

I guarantee it will be a few tech's and ejections in that Warriors vs Clippers series. 

Just how I like it.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Nate Robinson Comeback game and 3OT was crazy last year . Wallace, Evans and Watson replaced with Pierce, KG, AK, Livingston ,Plumlee the Dunk Machine, and Thornton it should be funner than last year . 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Last year I knew Chicago were going to beat Brooklyn. This yeah I have strong feels that Brooklyn are going to win


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Nets can still finish 6th :noah2

(I think)


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

DA said:


> Nets can still finish 6th :noah2
> 
> (I think)



Lmao they could , they're losing right now and would most likely rest everyone for tomorrow's game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Question, there are two teams on each conference that are tied for seeds (Raptors and Bulls tied for 3rd, Mav's and Memphis tied at 8th seed)

What if there is a tie to end the season? Would they play a separate tie breaker on Friday or something?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

nah, they don't do that in basketball. division winner takes precedence. in a different case below the top 4 seeds (ie: mavs/grizz) it would come down to head to head record in the regular season.

edit: mavs/grizz play eachother in their final game so they won't be tied no matter what happens.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Xile44 said:


> Lmao they could , they're losing right now and would most likely rest everyone for tomorrow's game
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's gonna come down to the very last day, can't wait to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Nik Stauskas has declared for the draft fyi. Should be a lottery pick imo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Last day of the regular season. Let's get it!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Mavs please seal 7th tonight. AVOID SPURS AT ALL COSTS. :dirk


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

These are the playoff seeding scenarios for tonight.

In the East...
- Indiana is locked in at 1, Miami is locked in at 2, Atlanta is locked in at 8
- If the Raptors win or if both the Bulls & Raps lose, the Raptors will get 3rd and the Bulls get 4th. Only if the Bulls win and the Raptors lose, the Bulls get 3rd and the Raptors get 4th.
- Nets get the 5th seed if they win or if both they and the Wizards lose. If the Nets lose and the Wizards win, the Wizards get 5th and the Nets get 6th.
- The Wizards get the 6th seed if they win and the Nets win. Only if the Wizards lose and the Bobcats win, the Bobcats can move up to 6th and Wizards fall to 7th. 

Out West...
- The Spurs are locked in at 1, the Rockets are locked in at 4, Blazers are locked in at 5 and Warriors are locked in at 6.
- If the Thunder win, they get 2nd and the Clippers get 3rd. If the Clippers win and the Thunder lose, the Clippers get 2nd and the Thunder get 3rd.
- The winner of Mavs/Grizzlies will get the 7th seed and obviously the loser will get the 8th seed.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Fuck just reading those possibilities has given me a headache...

Bulls better beat Bobcats later


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Could tonight be Melo's last as a Knick :batista3


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Wonder what Dirk would need to shoot tonight to reach 50/40/90.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Seabs I'm confused by your rep comments. Didn't know you were rooting for the MAVS. :mark:

(then again, no I don't have the telepathy going :/)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Raps/Bobcats plz.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

doesn't matter, what he's done this season as a power forward is nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Red Viper said:


> doesn't matter, what he's done this season as a power forward is nothing short of spectacular.




Agreed, especially given his age.

:dirk~!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Could tonight be Melo's last as a Knick :batista3


You should hope it is. Knicks need a complete overhaul. Hardaway Jr is the only player worth keeping around.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



JM said:


> Raps/Bobcats plz.


no no no

Charlotte matches up great with the raps and usually plays them tough. would most definitely prefer the lolwiz. I would prefer charlotte over the nets though. I want no part of them in round 1.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

mike is right, the wizards should and would be the preferred matchup for the Raps mostly because the Wiz dont have a player like JEFFERSON that can shit all over them in the paint. I think the Rap can overcome Beal/Wall(and Ariza/Gortat), but Jefferson has been absolutely dominating this season and would take advantage of Jonas in the paint.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Final day of the regular season :mark:

I wanna see Dallas face Spurs, so spurs can get a free pass to the 2nd round


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

As great as Big Al is, I don't think he'll be able to beat the Raptors 1 on 5. Like I said in the chatbox yesterday, do what the Hawks did to Orlando in the playoffs a few years ago. Let Dwight (Big Al in this scenario) get his and shut everyone else on the team down.

No one else on the Bobcats is really a threat. Kemba is a chucker (Shooting below 40% on the year), MKG is an offensive liability, Henderson & McRoberts aren't really legit scoring threats. Coming off the bench, Ridnour isn't a threat, Neal is a chucker, CDR isn't a guy you need to be worried about.

The Wizards starting 5 when healthy has been one of the best starting units in the league. Their bench is pretty poor but as we all know in the playoffs rotations get shortened and starters play heavy minutes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

But McBob is the total 7 category Swiss Army Knife stud of a player Noto. No on can hold McBob down! :side:

Ok, yeah, I don't think Charlotte will get out of the first round. They did a good job this year though. They still need a second person to step up though. Either that or get Jordan down onto the court. :mark:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Thuganomics said:


> Final day of the regular season :mark:
> 
> I wanna see Dallas face Spurs, so spurs can get a free pass to the 2nd round


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Aid180 said:


> But McBob is the total 7 category Swiss Army Knife stud of a player Noto. No on can hold McBob down! :side:
> 
> Ok, yeah, I don't think Charlotte will get out of the first round. They did a good job this year though. They still need a second person to step up though. Either that or get Jordan down onto the court. :mark:


Oh yeah regardless of what happens in the playoffs I consider this season a success for the Bobcats. Just a few years ago they had the worst team in NBA history and now they're a playoff team.

And yeah Big Al needs a legit second option.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*






:wall​


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Somehow, this is a better lineup than the Nets fielded at the end of the 2010-11 season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Ya all the Raps need to do is let Big Al get his. Who else is going to beat them? Who else is a difference maker on that team? Big Al is not going to beat the Raptors on his own.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Thuganomics said:


> Final day of the regular season :mark:
> 
> I wanna see Dallas face Spurs, so spurs can get a free pass to the 2nd round


It doesn't matter between Dallas or Memphis for me. But if I had to choose, I'd rather face the Grizzlies because of their scoring droughts. I'm so glad Phoenix is out. I didn't want to see Goran Dragic again ( 2010 playoffs were a nightmare ).

Also, the Mavericks been playing OKC tough all throughout the year. Maybe they can do us a favor and kick them off so we have a clear path to the Finals again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

If Spurs get Memphis, they'll be crawling into the 2nd rd if they're lucky..Well, that's probably the same for OKC. West should've never let Memphis in


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's going to be a division battle between Raptors and Nets and Bulls will face Wizards in first round 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



> Kevin Love is the first player in NBA history to score 2,000 points, grab 900 rebounds and hit 100 3's in a season


Brother Love redefining the PF position


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Derozan, Lowry and a solid by today's NBA standards defense going up against the streaky yet vastly experienced and poised Nets whom have several guys able to deliver the goods when it is time. Count me in for the crowd intrigued by Nets/Raps.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Raps and Nets could go either way opposed to the other East series. Deron is the X factor to me. the crowds should be nuts to, Torontos first playoff game in a while they're fans are gonna be loud. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

pacers over hawks in 6
heat over bobcats in 4
raps over nets in 7
bulls over wizards in 6

spurs over mavs in 5
thunder over grizzlies in 7
rockets over blazers in 5
clippers over warriors in 7


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Raptors - Nets.... Yesterday, Bleacher Report had a stupid article (get it? describes every article) saying they'd play in the ECF. Good job.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

First Round:

Spurs/Mavs: Spurs in 4

Thunder/Grizzlies: Thunder in 5

Clippers/Warriors: Clips in 6

Rockets/Blazers: Rockets in 6

Pacers/Hawks: Pacers in 4

Heat/Bobcats: Heat in 5

Raps/Brooklyn: Nets in 7

Bulls/Wiz: Bulls in 6

Round 2:


Thunder/Clippers: Thunder in 5

Spurs/Rockets: Spurs in 4

Pacers/Bulls: Pacers in 7

Heat/Brooklyn: Heat in 6

Round 3:

Pacers/Heat: Pacers in 7

Thunder/Spurs: Thunder in 6

FINALS:

Thunder/Pacers: Thunder in 5


:kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Pacers over Hawks in 5
Heat over Bobcats in 4
Nets over Raptors in 6
Bulls over Wizards in 6

Spurs over Mavs in 4
Thunder over Grizzlies in 6
Rockets over Blazers in 6
Clippers over Warriors in 7


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

nice work bulls. happy they lost.

nice matchup with the wiz. should be able to get past them...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I got 
Pacers over Hawks in 5
Heat over Bobcats in 4
Nets over Raptors in 7
Bulls over Wizards in 6

Spurs over Mavs in 6
Thunder over Grizzlies in 6
Rockets over Blazers in 7
Clippers over Warriors in 7



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*










The accuracy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Thunder vs Grizzlies. Lol I'm liking this alot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Opening weekend playoff schedule, all times Eastern:

Saturday
12:30 PM: Brooklyn at Toronto (ESPN)
3:30 PM: Golden State at LA Clippers (ABC)
7:00 PM: Atlanta at Indiana (ESPN)
9:30 PM: Memphis at Oklahoma City (ESPN)

Sunday
1:00 PM: Dallas at San Antonio (TNT)
3:30 PM: Charlotte at Miami (ABC)
7:00 PM: Washington at Chicago (TNT)
9:30 PM: Portland at Houston (TNT)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Pacers vs Hawks-Ind wins 4-2
Heat vs Bobcats-Mia wins 4-0
Raptors vs Nets-BRK wins 4-2
Bulls vs Wizards-Chi wins 4-2

Spurs vs Mavs-SA wins 4-1
Thunder vs Grizzles-OKC wins 4-1
Clippers vs Warriors-LAC wins 4-3
Rockets vs Blazers-Hou wins 4-3


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Are you fucking serious? All those good series' on sunday and they choose to give the ABC slot to Bobcats vs. Miami :favre


Ugh I wish Clippers and Warriors was on later in the day as well...


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

FML


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Playoff matchups, WWE style:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

IT'S ALL OVER! THE CELTICS SEASON IS FINALLY OVER! THIS SHIT HAS BEEN TERRIBLE!

I'm proud of myself for watching probably 75 out of the 82 games this year. I would have watched the other 7 but life, school, etc. got in the way! damnit.

anyway i tried my hardest to stay off the tank. i know, i know: "starz dont you want a better pick?" "there's no point in winning when you're already out of the playoffs, starz!" whatever i dont care. i always want to see the celtics win regardless of how much it might hurt our future. it is a LOTTERY after all. there are no guarantees for a top 3 pick, no matter how bad you finish. but, now that it's all said and done the celtics are tied for the 4th worst record, and i have a feeling draft night will be spectacular. maybe another big trade in the works for the celtics?

i still remember JEFF's game winner against the heat. easily the best moment this season and the best game of the season. no one agrees with me, but i dont care. for me, it was the best game of the season. looking to the offseason, im not sure who's gonna re-sign with this team. i feel like i want hump back next year, but i really dont want to over pay for him. too many power forwards already and i dont want more time being taken away from sully and olynyk. i felt like avery bradley was playing for a contract this year rather than playing within a team concept. he's putting up good scoring number because all he does is shoot. if im honest, i dont want him back next year. too small to play the 2 guard and is horrid as a point guard. if he were to come back for cheap and play off the bench that would be awesome but that wont happen. danny will probably overpay for him and we'll be stuck with avery for 3-4 years as the starting 2 guard.

anyway, embiid, wiggins, or jabari (hopefully he declares soon) would all be wonderful for this team. if we end up getting a top 3 pick im sure there will be conspiracy theorists saying silver rigged it! :lol

go celtics! (and go KG and PP in the playoffs!)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Notorious said:


> Opening weekend playoff schedule, all times Eastern:
> 
> Saturday
> 12:30 PM: Brooklyn at Toronto (ESPN)
> ...


Thank you, *Noto*!

LET'S GO DUBS! :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



RetepAdam. said:


> Let's say...
> 
> East
> 1. Miami
> ...


Actual:

East
1. Indiana (2)
2. Miami (1)
3. Toronto (7)
4. Chicago (3)
5. Washington (8)
6. Brooklyn (4)
7. Charlotte (X)
8. Atlanta (6)

West
1. San Antonio (1)
2. Oklahoma City (3)
3. L.A. Clippers (2)
4. Houston (5)
5. Portland (8)
6. Golden State (4)
7. Memphis (X)
8. Dallas (7)

Had Minnesota (7th best point differential in the West :side and New York in and Memphis and Charlotte out. Beyond that, I was only off by more than +/- 2 spots on Portland, Washington and and Toronto.

All in all, I think that went pretty well. :dirk


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*










IT'S ON :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Pacers vs Hawks - IND wins 4-1
Heat vs Bobcats - MIA wins 4-0
Raptors vs Nets - TOR wins 4-3
Bulls vs Wizards - CHI wins 4-1

Spurs vs Mavs - SA wins 4-1
Thunder vs Grizzles -OKC wins 4-2
Clippers vs Warriors -GSW wins 4-2
Rockets vs Blazers - HOU wins 4-2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Thank fuck we avoided Brooklyn. After last year, they would have been too motivated for us to get past. We should be able to deal with Washington though to set up a second round clash with Indiana :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Only gonna make 1st round predictions for now

Indiana in 6
Miami in 4
Brooklyn in 7
Chicago in 5

Spurs in 4
OKC in 6
Clippers in 6
Houston in 6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

Here's mine:

Pacers in 5
Heat in 4
Nets in 6
Bulls in 5

Spurs in 6
Thunder in 6
Clippers in 5
Rockets in 7


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*"Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



StarzNBarz said:


> IT'S ALL OVER! THE CELTICS SEASON IS FINALLY OVER! THIS SHIT HAS BEEN TERRIBLE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we gotta make Olynyk a full time starter next season. Have to. He needs to be playing starters minutes. I think Danny will bring Hump back for cheap unless someone overpays for him. Hump wants to be here and I think he could be a solid bench player for us.

As far as Bradley goes, I agree to an extent. I'm fine with bringing him back unless we draft a 2 guard or someone overpays him. If someone offers more than $6 mil a year Danny should just let him walk. We'll miss his defense but he was a bit selfish offensively and also he's not reliable to stay healthy, which is the biggest thing for me.

I agree that Jeff shot was the best moment of the season. Second best would be the beatdown on the Knicks in MSG back in December.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*

First Round:

Pacers vs Hawks: IND wins 4-2
Heat vs Bobcats: MIA wins 4-0
Raptors vs Nets: TOR wins 4-3
Bulls vs Wizards: CHI wins 4-2

Spurs vs Mavs: SA wins 4-1
Thunder vs Grizzlies: OKC wins 4-3
Clippers vs Warriors: LA wins 4-2
Rockets vs Blazers: HOU wins 4-2

Second Round:

Pacers vs Bulls: CHI wins 4-3
Heat vs Raptors: MIA wins 4-1
Spurs vs Rockets: SA wins 4-3
Thunder vs Clippers: OKC wins 4-2

Third Round:

Spurs vs Thunder: SA wins 4-3
Heat vs Bulls: MIA wins 4-2

2014 NBA Finals








VS
















*SAN ANTONIO WINS: 4-3*​


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hawks in 7 
Heat in 4
Nets in 6
Bulls in 6

Spurs in 5
OKC in 6
Clippers in 6
Rockets in 7

Go Hawks :lelbron


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can't believe that loss last night. Now we're just royally fucked. I was fairly confident in either a Clips or OKC matchup, but we've lost like 9 straight to SA, so FUCK. :|


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls in 6

That is all.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Could tonight be Melo's last as a Knick :batista3


Yes. He'll be in Chicago next season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

First Round:

Pacers vs Hawks: IND wins 4-2
Heat vs Bobcats: MIA wins 4-0
Raptors vs Nets: TOR wins 4-2
Bulls vs Wizards: CHI wins 4-3

Spurs vs Mavs: SA wins 4-0
Thunder vs Grizzlies: OKC wins 4-1
Clippers vs Warriors: GS wins 4-3
Rockets vs Blazers: HOU wins 4-1

Second Round:

Pacers vs Bulls: CHI wins 4-2
Heat vs Raptors: MIA wins 4-1 
Spurs vs Rockets: SA wins 4-2
Thunder vs Warriors: OKC wins 4-3

Third Round:

Spurs vs Thunder: Thunder win 4-3
Heat vs Bulls: MIA wins 4-1

Finals:

Heat vs. Thunder: Heat win 4-3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jabari Parker has declared for the draft.

So this completes it, all of the top prospects have actually declared.

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NOTO give complete playoff predictions plz.

And everyone else that didn't.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

FUCK Brooklyn and their tanking to match-up with the Raps btw. they deserve to get "Raps in 4"'d for that shit.

I really really don't like this match-up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Umm ok...

Pacers over Hawks in 5
Bulls over Wizards in 6
Nets over Raptors in 6
Heat over Bobcats in 4

Spurs over Mavs in 4
Rockets over Blazers in 6
Clippers over Warriors in 6
Thunder over Grizzlies in 6

2nd Round:
Pacers over Bulls in 6
Heat over Nets in 5

Spurs over Rockets in 4
Thunder over Clippers in 7

Conference Finals:
Pacers over Heat in 7
Thunder over Spurs in 6

Finals:
Thunder over Pacers in 6


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers over Hawks in 4
Bulls over Wizards in 6
Nets over Raptors in 6
Heat over Bobcats in 4

Spurs over Mavs in 5 :sad:
Rockets over Blazers in 6
Clippers over Warriors in 6
Thunder over Grizzlies in 5

2nd Round:
Pacers over Bulls in 6
Heat over Nets in 5

Spurs over Rockets in 5
Thunder over Clippers in 6

Conference Finals:
Heat over Pacers in 6
Thunder over Spurs in 6

Finals:
Heat over Thunder in 6


Mine.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*1st Round*
Pacers in 4
Bulls in 6
Raptors in 7
Heat in 4

Spurs in 4
Rockets in 6
Clippers in 6
Thunder in 5

*2nd Round*
Pacers over Bulls in 6
Heat over Raptors in 5

Spurs over Rockets in 5
Thunder over Clippers in 5

*3rd Round*
Heat over Pacers in 6

Thunder over Spurs in 7

*Finals*
Heat over Thunder in 6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Kasabian said:


> Hawks in 7
> Heat in 4
> Nets in 6
> Bulls in 6
> ...


*Second Round*
Bulls vs Hawks: Bulls in 4
Heat vs Nets: Nets in 7

Spurs vs Rockets: Spurs in 6
OKC vs Clippers: OKC in 7

*Conference Finals*
Bulls vs Nets: Bulls in 7 rose1 returns)
Spurs vs OKC: OKC in 7

*Finals*
OKC vs Bulls: Bulls in 7










Joel is either shaking his head right now or is happy that my Liverpool optimism might transfer itself to the Bulls too

:lelbron


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So if Liverpool don't win the title, does that mean Chicago have no chance as you gave them the kiss of death too?


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

so hyped Jabari declared! This off season is gonna be sick.... can't actual decide who too back, Spurs OKC or Heat


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*1st Round*
Pacers in 4
Bulls in 6
Raptors in 4
Heat in 4

Spurs in 4
Rockets in 6
Clippers in 6
Thunder in 5

*2nd Round*
Pacers over Bulls in 6
Heat over Raptors in 5

Spurs over Rockets in 5
Thunder over Clippers in 6

*3rd Round*
Heat over Pacers in 7

Thunder over Spurs in 7
*
Finals*
Heat over Thunder in 6

:draper2


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

loljabroni parker. so overrated, not really a big time athlete and a 3/4 tweener. I'd take Wiggins, Embiid, Smart, Exum and Randle before him. 

I don't think he'll be a "bust", but I think anyone who thinks he is gonna be a superstar will end up very disappointed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Nick Young says getting ejected in Phoenix was his highlight of his Lakers season


"Baaaaannng" (c) Mike Breen


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> loljabroni parker. so overrated, not really a big time athlete and a 3/4 tweener. I'd take Wiggins, Embiid, Smart, Exum and Randle before him.
> 
> I don't think he'll be a "bust", but I think anyone who thinks he is gonna be a superstar will end up very disappointed.


You'd take Smart over Jabari really?

If anyone in the group is overrated it's him. He's a PG who can't shoot and can't run an offense. I guess you can make the argument of playing him at SG or as a combo guard of the bench like Rodney Stuckey but that isn't worth a top 6 pick. Of the top 6 guys (Wiggins/Embiid/Jabari/Randle/Exum/Smart) he's the guy I LEAST want.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah, I really like Smart and think he's been picked apart (by scouts) too much this year and made a mistake not declaring last year. I think he's gonna be a destructive force on D. He's not a j-kidd or dre miller as far as running an offense but I think his ability to physically overpower PGs will allow him to be able to get in the lane and kick out and create opportunities for others.

I think he can be a more efficient MCW. I'm really high on him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Carmelo Anthony said:


> Carmelo: At this point in my career I'm not concerned about the money.


https://twitter.com/FisolaNYDN/status/456845569865306112

Soon! :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

it would be huge for them if they added Noah to an already vastly improved Noah and a returning Rose.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> So if Liverpool don't win the title, does that mean Chicago have no chance as you gave them the kiss of death too?


Liverpool not winning? :kobe8



Red Viper said:


> it would be huge for them if they added Noah to an already vastly improved Noah and a returning Rose.


Two Noahs? :mark:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The only way I would say no to Melo joining the team would be if he wants too much money and it would result in having to get rid of too many players. Melo on a near max deal would mean Boozer needs to be amnestied, Dunleavy Jr. traded, one of Kirk and Augustin gone, and likely trading either Taj or Mirotic, if not both. Melo blowing up the team like that would make it just slightly better than when he was in New York.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Originally Posted by *Carmelo Anthony*
> Carmelo: At this point in my career I'm not concerned about the money.
> 
> https://twitter.com/FisolaNYDN/status/456845569865306112


Lol that's bullshit. We'll see this offseason though. If I was him, I'll go to the Rockets or the Bulls of course.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We're see indeed


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Boozer gets amnestied (Which I think he will regardless of if Melo comes), the Bulls will have these counting against the cap.

Rose - $18,862,876
Noah - $13,150,000
Taj - $8,000,000
Dunleavy - $3,000,000
Butler - $2,119,214
Snell - $1,472,400
Smith - $948,163
*Total: 47,552,653*

The salary cap for next season is projected to be around $62 mil. So yeah limited cap flexibility for the Bulls going into the offseason. I'm sure if they really wanted to make it work they could though. The Rockets had to get rid of a few players in order to have cap room to get Dwight. It's just a sacrifice you'd have to make.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> https://twitter.com/FisolaNYDN/status/456845569865306112
> 
> Soon! :mark:


Noah "the Recruiter"/MvP strikes again :noah2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Chicago could somehow pull out a lineup of:

PG: Rose/Augustin/Fredette
SG: Butler/Hinrich
SF: Melo/Snell
PF: Gibson/Draft Pick
C: Noah/Mohammed

I think I'd be happy. Hinrich coming back at a vet min and DJ taking a deal very similar to what he has now (that's probably the biggest stretch).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They'd surely have to trade Gibson. They need to get to 15 guys.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thibs only needs 7. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You're not going to be able to resign Hinrick or Augustin either. Augustin especially since he played his way into more money than Chicago is going to be able to afford.

They will need to go with Rose, Butler, Melo, some guy and Noah and go find value guys to fill the rest of the team.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Best way to do it would be to start with those 4 and project additional salaries from there.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah, hence the earlier mentioned Melo needing to take a paycut, Kirk needing a vet min deal, and DJ needing to take a similar deal he has now. It won't happen, but it'll be interesting to see what Melo does.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can't see how Melo on the Rockets would work. They still have Lin & Asik's contracts on their hands & Melo/Coward/Harden is a nightmare.

If he stays in NY they (Knicks) will spend all their money keeping Melo & they're still stuck with Smith, Amare & Chandler's contracts.

Honestly Chicago or LA.



JM said:


> You're not going to be able to resign Hinrick or Augustin either. Augustin especially since he played his way into more money than Chicago is going to be able to afford.
> 
> They will need to go with Rose, Butler, Melo, some guy and Noah and go find value guys to fill the rest of the team.


Bring over Mirotic?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where is LaLa's next job opportunity? is the most most important factor in where ever melo decides to play


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs to win the whole thing this year, couldn't bare to see LeBron win 3 straight hope they get blown out 4-0 in the finals :wade


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

First time in history Lakers Celtics Knicks have missed playoffs, although not much point adding Knicks in there anyway. :kobe8


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Not sure if repost, but... SWAGGY P


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just heard that Craig Sager is diagnosed with Leukemia . Hope that he'll recover. Playoffs won't be the same without him and his suits.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



El Conquistador said:


> Not sure if repost, but... SWAGGY P


I saw that picture on twitter, DAT ASS :datass


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Chrome said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Pacers in 5
> Heat in 4
> ...


Here's the rest, since JM asked:

Pacers over Bulls in 7 sad
Heat over Nets in 6

Spurs over Rockets in 5
Thunder over Clippers in 6


Heat over Pacers in 7
Spurs over Thunder in 6


Spurs over Heat in 7

Spurs get redemption. :cena3


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs in 5
Rockets in 7
OKC in 6
Clippers in 6

Pacers in 6
Bulls in 6
Miami in 5
Nets in 6

--

Spurs over Rockets in 6
OKC over Clippers in 7

Pacers over Bulls in 7
Heat over Nets in 5

--

OKC over Spurs in 6
Heat over Pacers in 6

--

Heat over OKC in 6.

Really pains me to write this. I'm positive the Spurs would beat Miami if they made it, but I can't see them keeping up with OKC.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs in 5
OKC in 6
Clippers in 7
Houston in 5
Pacers in 5
Miami in 4
Brooklyn in 6
Chicago in 6


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers vs Thunder in the finals. Thunder in 6.

Spurs and Thunder in 5.
Rockets in 6.
Clippers in 7.

Pacers in 4.
Heat in 5.
Nets and Bulls in 6.

Spurs over Rockets in 6.
Thunder over Clippers in 7.

Pacers over Bulls in 5.
Heat over Nets in 6.

Pacers over Heat in 7.
Thunder over Spurs in 6.

Thunder over Pacers in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

East: Pacers in 5, Wizards in 6, Heat in 4, Raptors in 7
West: Spurs in 4, Rockets in 5, Thunder in 6, Clips in 5


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really can't wait for tomorrow. 
Nets and Raptors have done a lot of trash talking, division battle and all the games have been down to the wire. Best PG matchup in the East. Torontos home crowd should be pumped.

Then GSW at Clips, they really don't like each other. Elbows flying, scuffles. Curry vs CP3, Just wish Bogut was healthy. 

Might have to skip the Pacers game but oddly enough the Hawks have done well offensively against them. Horford wouldve helped this series. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*











*
ONE
MORE
TIME
*

San Antonio in 5
Portland in 7

Clippers in 6
Oklahoma City in 6


Indiana in 5
Chicago in 4

Brooklyn in 6
Miami in 4
​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> East: Pacers in 5, *Wizards in 6*, Heat in 4, Raptors in 7
> West: Spurs in 4, Rockets in 5, Thunder in 6, Clips in 5


:ti

What a lunatic.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> Really can't wait for tomorrow.
> Nets and Raptors have done a lot of trash talking, division battle and all the games have been down to the wire. Best PG matchup in the East. Torontos home crowd should be pumped.
> 
> Then GSW at Clips, they really don't like each other. Elbows flying, scuffles. Curry vs CP3, Just wish Bogut was healthy.
> ...


Jermain O'Neal is gonna take Blake's head off and it will be glorious


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> First time in history Lakers Celtics Knicks have missed playoffs, although not much point adding Knicks in there anyway. :kobe8


not much point in adding celtics in there either. lakers have missed it six times. that's the point here, not that it happened to be coincide with a year in which the celtics also missed it(AGAIN).


our franchise worst record was only the sixth worst record in the league. :hayden3



Anyways, WestGOD and DURANTULA are going all the way. lol @ the Slim Reaper and the Servant.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers in 5
Bulls in 7

Nets in 5
Heat in 5

Spurs in 4
Rockets in 7

Clippers in 5
Thunder in 6


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> :ti
> 
> What a lunatic.


You think Wizards in 4?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> 3.


Agreed


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

No way Chicago sweeps. Wizards are taking a game at home.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Here are my picks for round #1
West

*Okc*/mem in 7
*Spurs*/Mavs in 5
*Clippers*/warriors in 6
*rockets*/blazers 6

East

*Bulls*/Wizards 6
*Heat*/Bobcats in 4
*Pacers*/Hawks in 5
*Nets*/Raptors in 6

I can see all the series out west besides spurs/mavs going the distance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can easily see the Bulls making it to the Finals if they had DRose or just another scorer. Damn man. It is what it is though. I have them in the ECF, but no further than that. I'm rooting for Toronto too, but I don't think they can beat the Heat either. Now if Indiana was that 2 seed, I might have went for a upset...

As far as the West goes, I'm sticking with OKC vs SA WCF. But I won't be surprised if the Rockets, Clippers, or even the Grizzlies sneak in. So much talent depth.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls in the ecf :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

it could actually happen. Predicting Bulls/Pacers isn't that easy since Chicago play great at and away from home


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Look, I love Noah and Taj as much or more than the next guy but thinking a team who is throwing what Chicago is out there at pg,sg and sf, is going to beat the pacers in a 7 game series is laughable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

To me, it depends which Pacers show up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pacers look awful. I'm not banking on them to go far.



> To me, it depends which Pacers show up.


Which is why Chicago can pull it off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



DashingRKO said:


> Pacers vs Hawks-Ind wins 4-2
> Heat vs Bobcats-Mia wins 4-0
> Raptors vs Nets-BRK wins 4-2
> Bulls vs Wizards-Chi wins 4-2
> ...


*Semis*

Heat vs Nets Mia wins 4-2
Bulls vs Pacers Ind wins 4-3

Clippers vs Thunder OKC wins 4-3
Spurs vs Rockets SA Wins 4-1

*CF*

Heat vs Pacers Mia wins 4-2
Spurs vs Thunder SA wins 4-3

*Finals*

Spurs vs Heat SA wins 4-2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33093081 said:


> I can easily see the Bulls making it to the Finals if they had DRose or just another scorer. Damn man. It is what it is though. I have them in the ECF, but no further than that.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

West

OKC in 5
Spurs in 4
Clippers in 6
Rockets in 7

East

Bulls in 6
Heat in 4
Pacers in 5
Raptors in 7

Early finals prediction Heat/Clippers


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

skip claiming chris paul isn't a superstar :ti

here we go again


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

EPSN sucks. I can't stand that shit. They don't make real efforts to breal down the game anymore. All they do now is giving LeBron handjobs and show a bunch of highlights. 

Screaming A. Smith and Skip Bailout are the worse.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Eastern Conference*
[1] Indiana Pacers over [8] Atlanta Hawks in 4
[4] Chicago Bulls over [5] Washington Wizards in 7
[2] Miami Heat over [7] Charlotte Bobcats in 4
[6] Brooklyn Nets over [3] Toronto Raptors in 6

[1] Indiana Pacers over [4] Chicago Bulls in 6
[2] Miami Heat over [6] Brooklyn Nets in 7

[2] Miami Heat over [1] Indiana Pacers in 6

*Western Conference*
[1] San Antonio Spurs over [8] Dallas Mavericks in 3
[5] Portland Trail Blazers over [4] Houston Rockets in 7
[2] Oklahoma City Thunder over [3] Memphis Grizzlies in 6
[3] Los Angeles Clippers over [6] Golden State Warriors in 5

[1] San Antonio Spurs over [5] Portland Trail Blazers in 5
[3] Los Angeles Clippers over [2] Oklahoma City Thunder in 7

[3] Los Angeles Clippers over [1] San Antonio Spurs in 6

*NBA Finals*
[2] Miami Heat over [3] Los Angeles Clippers in 7

Sticking with my preseason prediction.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> skip claiming chris paul isn't a superstar :ti
> 
> here we go again


How many superstars do you think there is in the league? I say 7 LeBron/Durant/Dwight/CP3/Blake/Rose/Kobe


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> How many superstars do you think there is in the league? I say 7 LeBron/Durant/Dwight/CP3/Blake/Rose/Kobe


Well, how do you define "superstar"?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

including a healthy rose i'd say 11. imo melo, russ, steph, and harden are superstars.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Well, how do you define "superstar"?


I'd say where the casual fan(or lesser) can identify a guy by either their first name, last name, or nickname


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> I'd say where the casual fan(or lesser) can identify a guy by either their first name, last name, or nickname


If that's your definition, then I think you have...

*Superduperstars* (Mom definitely knows who they are)
LeBron James
Kobe Bryant

*Superstars* (Mom might have heard of them)
Carmelo Anthony
Kevin Durant
Chris Paul
Tim Duncan
Dirk Nowitzki
Dwyane Wade

*Borderline*
Blake Griffin
Derrick Rose
Dwight Howard

And then you have a whole mess of "stars" (casual fans have heard of them), including Russell Westbrook, James Harden, Kevin Love, Paul George, etc.

On the other hand, if you're going by whether or not a player is a "superstar-level player" (read: franchise player), then the list looks totally different.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










ESPN gotta chill..One of the dumbest questions ever


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*West*
Thunder in 5
Spurs in 4
Clippers in 5
Blazers in 7

*East*
Wizards in 6
Heat in 6
Pacers in 5
Raptors in 5


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I have a Heat vs Spurs rematch


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Don't slip


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> If that's your definition, then I think you have...
> 
> *Superduperstars* (Mom definitely knows who they are)
> LeBron James
> ...


Switch Dirk with Blake, and you have my list pretty much. I'm sure lots of people know Blake since he's in a boat load of kia commercials.

I'd add Curry to the mix on Stars.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Eh I think Toronto takes game 1, they're crowd is gonna be huge for them and I'm worried Lowry goes off .

Raptors were 3rd and Nets were 6th in 2007 and Nets won, I hope history repeats 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Raps vs Dino's?

I'd lol if Brooklyn takes game 1


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

maple leaf square filled up outside the arena :mark:

here we go :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That Raptors crowd tho.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wanna see Brooklyn take this series so they can take Miami in the second round.

Fuck Miami.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This Toronto crowd is great 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

amazing crowd.

JONAS with 8/7 in 6 minutes :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Too many turnovers for the Raps and DeRozan has to get going now.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Refs aren't letting both these teams play

Lowry is so frustrating to watch (ala Harden) as his opponent , I'd love him on my team but he's one of those players that won't stop attacking your team and it doesn't help with him throwing his whole body around 

DWill and Lowry are having quite the battle, those 2 will help decide the 2nd half


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No shot clocks in a playoff game , that's unacceptable by the NBA. Can't use the monitors either 

Lmao at the old guys KG and Pierce closing out the game with the Nets final 5 fgs 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Don't slip



Them so called dinosaurs just took game 1 from them :ti


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ugly game. gotta take better care off the ball and do a better defensive job on pierce going forward. playoff inexperience showed today but I don't expect demar to shoot 3/13 again.

lel @


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Drake still taking shots at Jay. Lol Nets and Raps better rivalry than Nets and Knicks. 

Hope Warriors an Clips isnt a blow out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Valanciunas was ballin. Him, Lowry, and Vasquez came to play. But DeRozan and the rest were atrocious. Hopefully DeRozan gets his legs back in Game 2.

The Clippers are nipping the Warriors right now.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Raps vs Refs was a good game but the Refs were too determined down the stretch and closed it out. good for them, they just wanted it more.

There wasn't a single foul called on Brooklyn in the 4th fyi btw


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

m i k e said:


> Raps vs Refs was a good game but the Refs were too determined down the stretch and closed it out. good for them, they just wanted it more.
> 
> 
> 
> There wasn't a single foul called on Brooklyn in the 4th fyi btw


Hilarious its the playoffs don't expect bail outs 
Nets shot only 2 more fts while receiving 2 Techs instigated by Lowry. oh Refs must've of turned the ball over 19 times as well, and the Refs must've forced Pierce to make some shots at the end 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Lmao!


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

0 fouls in the 4th. Zero. Less than 1. 1 more than negative 1. Jason Kidd has more Domestic Abuse arrests than the Nets had fouls called on them in 4th. Kevin Garnett has said happy mother's day to more ppl whose mothers just died than the nets had fouls called on them in the 4th. 

not much to argue there, it was pretty terrible reffing in the 4th. Again, ZERO FOULS, on the road.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This clips and warriors game is crazy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Too much foul trouble for the game.

Griffin and Iggy has 5. Paul has 4, and 3rd quarter hasn't ended yet


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game reminds me of how the NBA is so watered down now. These calls are so tight up the ass. This is playoff basketball. Just let these guys play.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33130905 said:


> This game reminds me of how the NBA is so watered down now. These calls are so tight up the ass. This is playoff basketball. Just let these guys play.


I agree.

Golden State can take game 1 as long as they focus. As soon as Griffin goes back in, hound him until he gets his 6th, same with Paul. They got this.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Clipper won't go nowhere playing Defense like that.

O Neal at this age still putting in work 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What a treat this Clippers/Warriors series is gonna be... The 2 most entertaining teams in the league IMO going at it for 7 games.

Meanwhile Chicago and St. Louis just went to OT on NBC, don't know what to do!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jeez, is Chris Paul the only one allowed to shoot in the 4th quarter?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clutch free throws by Blake and Deandre.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Turnover after turnover after turnover 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good for Griffin.

And Klay has been killing the warriors. Not even showing effort into getting rebounds. Now a bonehead move that leads to a turnover


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol oh wow...... That was a foul on Draymond.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao @ the end of this game......

Well, GS steals one on the road.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

2 playoff games so far, 2 road victories.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> Turnover after turnover after turnover
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Missed free throw after missed free throw!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SpeedStick said:


>


"Inadvertently"﻿. Lol these players are great actors. Whether it's flopping or petty fouls/incidents, they have a future in acting after they're done playing basketball.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damnit. Shtupid assh Dorish Burke is at Bankersh Life Fieldhoushe. I can't stand these NBA analysts and announcers.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That stretch in the 3rd quarter where LA and GSW kept exchanging buckets was insane. Fun game honestly. 

I hope refs chill on the fouls tho. Couple of fouls on Griffin and Iggy were pretty questionable. 



₵ash®;33133577 said:


> "Inadvertently". Lol these players are great actors. Whether it's flopping or petty fouls/incidents, they have a future in acting after they're done playing basketball.


Well, most of the academy award winning actors do happen to be from LA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://athletes-celebrities.tseworld.com/cached/_images/maintainwidth/160x192/3289d6466a2cd8483042263f956c9f7d/del-*****-vinny-160-1796.jpg


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Basketball play-offs suck they've got nothing on the Stanley cup :aka


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> God damnit. Shtupid assh Dorish Burke is at Bankersh Life Fieldhoushe. I can't stand these NBA analysts and announcers.


None are worse than JVG. Burke is close though.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> None are worse than JVG.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao

Fucking JVG...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawks playing well lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I guessed it. The Pacers came out looking like shit. Just how they were playing going on a few months now.

It's just the 1st qtr though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Now they're ballin.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're not gonna call the same shit on both ends of the floor.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> None are worse than JVG. Burke is close though.


Doris & Hubie are the most knowledgeable NBA analysts calling national TV games today...I don't know what yall are talking about


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

imagine if hawks take game 1 :allen1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WARRRRRIORRRSSSSSSSS, ya'll are sleeping but it's k


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Currently laughing at people on facebook for hopping on the Raptor's bandwagon. I've known some of these people for a while and never saw them even speak of the Raptors.

Ahhhh, playoffs. Should be called Bandwagon Season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert is the tin man from the Wizard of Oz. You can't let fuckin Kyle Korver swatting your shot. Inexcusable. Power that shit down.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Catalanotto said:


> Currently laughing at people on facebook for hopping on the Raptor's bandwagon. I've known some of these people for a while and never saw them even speak of the Raptors.
> 
> Ahhhh, playoffs. Should be called Bandwagon Season.


:lol a lot of people are like that on my facebook as well, especially when the leafs went 5-0 to begin the season. now they're nowhere to be seen.


Jeff Teague going at Indiana :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indiana down 16 :ti


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> WARRRRRIORRRSSSSSSSS, ya'll are sleeping but it's k


:banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

People who thought the Pacers would make it out of the East :ti


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> :lol a lot of people are like that on my facebook as well, especially when the leafs went 5-0 to begin the season. now they're nowhere to be seen.
> 
> 
> Jeff Teague going at Indiana :ti




:lmao


I guess they can't entirely be blamed because it's not every year a Toronto team makes the playoffs, lolololololol

Since the Leafs are out and most Leaf fans hate the Habs, they have no choice but to pretend they've always supported the Raptors because they need to cheer for SOMEONE, just in case there is a victory party lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'll be damned if Noah doesn't will the Bulls to face the Heat


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pacers scoring drought has arrived.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers down 18. fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers are aware the playoffs have started right?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They can barely stay competitive versus a poor Hawks team now... Larry Bird is going to have to come out of retirement lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

2 quick fouls to start the 4th for Indy, still down 12


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, maybe we'll get this kind of advantage and dick riding when we play in Indy. Oh waitm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers you bunch of shit cunts lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indiana already in the penalty.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These announcers are fucking morons. Booing the Pacers? No, theyre booing the fact that Lance got an arm to the face and was called for a foul.

I've kept much of the 2nd half on mute because Dorish Burke shoundsh sho fucking shtupid to be begin with, whilst orgasming all over everything the Hawks do.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

you cant be a prima donna


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> These announcers are fucking morons. Booing the Pacers? No, theyre booing the fact that Lance got an arm to the face and was called for a foul.
> 
> I've kept much of the 2nd half on mute because Dorish Burke shoundsh sho fucking shtupid to be begin with, whilst orgasming all over everything the Hawks do.


Yea he's a prick


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Kasabian said:


> People who thought the Pacers would make it out of the East :ti


You just started watching basketball in February, right?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> imagine if hawks take game 1 :allen1


:bosh2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibert now has 6 points.


the most points he has had since April 5th against Toronto :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jesus Christ what happened to him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers worked this entire season for home court advantage and in the first playoff game, they are blowing it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Pacers worked this entire season for home court advantage and in the first playoff game, they are blowing it.


Thanks Doris Burke. Now, tell us about how the Hawks have more points tonight.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Jesus Christ what happened to him


MonSTARS.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NEVER LEAVE KORVER OPEN

even though he missed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Jesus Christ what happened to him


Granger trade..The End


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These fucking frauds are leaving the arena already. Stick with your team, assholes.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Thanks Doris Burke. Now, tell us about how the Hawks have more points tonight.


the hawks remind me of the spurs! :doris


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> You just started watching basketball in February, right?


:kobe8

And I meant people choosing them right before the playoffs started :kobe8


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> MonSTARS.


I BELIEVE I CAN FLY....

But seriously, Pacers need to wake the fuck up and take game 2 or they're really fucked.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's just one game, but unfortunately they only have only a few more to figure out what's the problem.

It's ironic Hibbert was the one pointing fingers and he's been the worst on the squad.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> the hawks remind me of the spurs! :doris


 Cutting my wrists.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, the hawks are one of the leaders in passing. and their head coach was Gregg's assistant for 17 years :draper2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Korver blocks Hibbert :ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

hibbert got packed by korver twice!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Under 2 minutes and Lance is still shuffling his feet like an epileptic. I just dont get it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They should just go ahead and start the bus back to the hotel early for Hibbert. This is silly.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

you cant be a prima donna


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

All season..

they worked their asses off all season, for that. :HHH2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck it. Pacers in 3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Korver blocks Hibbert :ti


SO much shit in one sentence


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

its alright. its the playoffs. one game doesnt decide the series. hawks still have to beat the pacers 3 more times.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fun fact. None of the home teams have won yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm about to become the biggest Grizzly homer. I don't want OKC around. Especially since the Spurs can't seem to beat them. 

Let's go Grizzlies!!!! #Grind


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"We're coming for the Heat". :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

if Memphis beats OKC.

then San Antonio can be the first team this playoff to be the first home team to win (sorry dallas)


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Perkins tips in the fist shot. I expect that to be his last positive play this game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's not just one game.. you can't say that in the playoffs lmfao, during regular season losing one game is just losing one game because there's 82 games in total, this is a 7 game series, every game matters. Lose one and say oh well? Watch when you let the next one slip too. One game can make all the difference.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pack it up. pacers lost the series.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> It's not just one game.. you can't say that in the playoffs lmfao, during regular season losing one game is just losing one game because there's 82 games in total, this is a 7 game series, every game matters. Lose one and say oh well? Watch when you let the next one slip too. One game can make all the difference.


Gotta give something positive for the Pacers. Hopefully Larry Bird cursed them out and make them wake up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Memphis is going to lose this by double digits.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I fuckin hate Westbrook...............


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I want to punch him in his face so bad.

and his pull up shots are so predictable


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33139105 said:


> I fuckin hate Westbrook...............





Thuganomics said:


> I want to punch him in his face so bad.
> 
> and his pull up shots are so predictable


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What the fuck has happened to the Pacers? They've been playing like shit since the All Star Break in January.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Arcade said:


> What the fuck has happened to the Pacers? They've been playing like shit since the All Star Break in January.





Apparently Evan Turner killed them.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Honestly I think San Antonio is going to lose the second round to Houston. Yeah San Antonio is amazing but Houston isn't all just Harden/Howard, you've got 2 amazingly underrated players in Jones and Parsons and the defence that Beverley throws out there every game is beyond amazing.

Houston vs GSW/OKC in WCF is my prediction, quote me on it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:jose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> pack it up. pacers lost the series.


Here I am thinking it's a best of 7 series..smh


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

silly you. everybody knows the loser of the first game is eliminated


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33139105 said:


> I fuckin hate Westbrook...............





Thuganomics said:


> I want to punch him in his face so bad.
> 
> and his pull up shots are so predictable


Is it because he's 

1) so much better than you

2) so much better than your favorite player/favorite player on your favorite team

3) has more swag than you?


can't see any other reasons to hate WESTGOD. :westbrook2


oh and Jacqueline Jossa says hi.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> silly you. everybody knows the loser of the first game is eliminated


Last 2 top seeds to lose Game 1 to an 8 seed have lost the series...maybe you are on to something


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I left to play 2k14 and they're down by 4.

Huh.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn Memphis closed that gap quick :shocked:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hawks beating the Pacers :allen1

I still think the Pacers are going to win the series though


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Alright, Memphis made this scary but OKC is taking this game one.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And the first day of playoffs are over! 

Looking forward to tomorrows games, would've been cool if all the home teams lost today though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

man Hibbert went from one of the beast centers to a complete bum in like a month. Don't think i've ever seen a team meltdown likethe pacers have.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Honestly I think San Antonio is going to lose the second round to Houston. Yeah San Antonio is amazing but Houston isn't all just Harden/Howard, you've got 2 amazingly underrated players in Jones and Parsons and the defence that Beverley throws out there every game is beyond amazing.
> 
> Houston vs GSW/OKC in WCF is my prediction, quote me on it.


Will do.

I don't think any of those three teams will be in the WCF.

Quote me on that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Laughing at everyone who is acting like the Pacers aren't going to win this series. Watch them win the next four games and everyone in here laughing looks silly.

I'm actually worried about tonight now though :argh:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> Laughing at everyone who is acting like the Pacers aren't going to win this series. Watch them win the next four games and everyone in here laughing looks silly.
> 
> I'm actually worried about tonight now though :argh:


I think they still win the series, but I have no faith in them getting past a possible Bulls team to make it to the ECF.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blake should be suspended a game for his fan interaction


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> I think they still win the series, but I have no faith in them getting past a possible Bulls team to make it to the ECF.


This.

It's funny to laugh at them because of all the shit they talked about the Heat.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm curious to see who gets the benefit of the ref bias once they get deeper into the first playoffs of the Silver Era.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Actually, the Pacers were fading even before that Turner trade. That's why they made the move in the first place. Unfortunately, Turner doesn't fit their style at all. 

And Hibbert... It's like he doesn't give a fuck anymore...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> oh and Jacqueline Jossa says hi.


:side:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> I'm curious to see who gets the benefit of the ref bias once they get deeper into the first playoffs of the Silver Era.


The St Louis Cardinals Spurs


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Even when the Pacers were 39-10, they had serious problems. Most of those games, they were trailing at halftime by a hefty margin. The offense just struggled early and often. 

Once CJ Watson went down for a while, it showed what kind of hole we have at point, since George Hill is just not a good point guard whatsoever. He can't run an offense, he seldom has productive scoring / assist games.

Thankfully Watson is back and I honestly hope he gets more playing time. 

Hibbert though; I give up. He looks like Shaq or any other good center at the end of their careers. He drags his feet at all times, can't get position, reacts slower than a slug. It flat out sucks. He had a dominant game against Miami a month ago (I think 17 points in the 1st quarter?), but just non existent since then.

A large problem, I think comes from Vogel. Not turning against him or whatever. I love him as a coach. He just doesn't make adjustments at all. When something is going wrong, nothing changes. 

We just get a close look at the huddle down 15 and he's in total Dungy mode; "Alright guys, gotta get rebounds. Need to get position." Maybe that worked early in the season before our problems got exposed. 

Now though, the team is seldom playing together, a lot of ego ball from Lance and PG where entire possesions are wasted dribbling and everyone stands in place. Someone needs to light a fire under their asses, and Vogel won't do that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Charlotte's 2nd playoff appearance ever is not getting the attention it deserves imo..

Supringsly, John Wall's first showing is under the radar too..This was a guy many felt was a once in a generation guy coming into the league..Sheesh


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Dwight Howard has made 60.1 % of shots in playoffs, highest shooting % of any active player. Only player in post-season better than 50 %.


Learn something new everyday


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Probably because he only takes dunks/lobs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Probably because he only takes dunks/lobs.


Someone pat this man on the head!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm actually really excited to see John Wall in his debut, hope he doesn't have them playoff jitters (aka Derozan) Bulls should make it hard for him though


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Spurs!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This could potentially be the last time Duncan and Dirk collide in the playoffs, so hopefully it's a good series.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Rooting for the Spurs *to lose*. Yeah still butthurt about last year and never liked them to begin with.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs ready to show everyone how it's done at home.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Parker not looking to shoot


EDIT: and as soon as I say that... -__-


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs have an act for having big leagues to kick off the 2nd quarter


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is already painful :jose


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Like a Dirk to the heart TLK? :side:


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:sad:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

dont worry devin harris got you


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Parker's killing it in the paint


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Parker :jose


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

a small shove by green and they call a foul.

let them play ffs


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah these refs are garbage


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> NBA concludes with 18.9 seconds left in Game 1 LAC Chris Paul was fouled by GS Draymond Green & Paul should have been granted 2 free throws.


Well, Well, Well...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Honestly I don't think Paul was fouled, it looked like a clean touch on the ball? Unless my memory is fuzzy and someone wants to show me it again and prove me wrong.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vintage Harris, nice to see him play well 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If it was a clean touch of the ball, then the last touch would have been GSW and not Clips. He fouled CP3. But since they didn't call foul, they had to give the ball to GSW after watching video replay.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gregg with a full interview :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Draymond hit the ball but CP3 still had the last touch on it cause it was going off his hand when he lost control of it

And as much as I don't like the Spurs, I really respect Gregg


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

San Antonio with a 10-0 run, game is tied!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

12-0 run, parker with dat spin


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

14-0 run! arker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dat spin


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is fucking awful. Make a shot Dirk ffs


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

15-0 Run :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

17-1 run :mark: :mark:

Spurs are up 5 with 30 seconds left :bosh4


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Offense in the last 7 minutes was a joke


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Battle of Texas. Nuff said.

SAS 1-0.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs end the game on a 19-4 run :mark: :mark:

Now OKC and Spurs are the only home teams to win so far


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good defense on that last possession to stop Dallas, turned that damn quarter around!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cats need to feed Big Al all game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Feed Big Al that ball. He has to bully Miami's small ball.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If the Bobcats win this game :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gary Neal can catch fire easily. The defense on him is going to be like glue.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Big Al is hurt.... Fuck.

Hope he'll be back later.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers vs Hawks - IND wins 4-1
Heat vs Bobcats - MIA wins 4-0
Raptors vs Nets - TOR wins 4-3
Bulls vs Wizards - CHI wins 4-1

Spurs vs Mavs - SA wins 4-1
Thunder vs Grizzles -OKC wins 4-2
Clippers vs Warriors -GSW wins 4-2
Rockets vs Blazers - HOU wins 4-2

-----

Pacers vs Bulls - IND wins 4-2
Raptors vs Heat - MIA wins 4-2

Spurs vs Rockets - HOU wins 4-2
Warriors vs Thunder - GSW wins 4-3

-----

Heat vs Pacers - MIA wins 4-3
Rockets vs Warriors - HOU wins 4-3

-----

Rockets vs Heat - HOU wins 4-3


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat struggling against the Bobcats :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They're not really talented offensively, but their defense is what keeping them in the game.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No way Heat win the finals this year West Conference is far too strong


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

James Jones. Sits on the bench the majority of the season, still a top 5 shooter


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

#starisms


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Will never no how the Bobcats got into the Playoffs and the Knicks never


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Will never no how the Bobcats got into the Playoffs and the Knicks never


Because they don't have a waste of talent and cap space like Amare on their bench :dance


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I nearly went to sleep. That was a grinder. Not sure if I can survive the Bulls vs Wizards. Might wait until the Rockets and Blazers game for some fireworks.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You just can't win in the playoff with Al Jefferson as your go to guy, he is a ball stopper.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Will never no how the Bobcats got into the Playoffs and the Knicks never


This is why you watch the regular season.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

CALLING IT NOW:

A TEXAS TEAM WILL WIN THE FINALS.

I rep Rockets, but also the Spurs and Mavs I support, because well, I REP TEXAS.
We got the best teams today without a doubt, look at the stars we carry!
Tim fkn DUNCAN, Dirk Nowitzki, Dwight Howard, James Harden, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, Chandler Parsons, Jeremy Lin, Kawhi Leonard, Monta Ellis, etc.
Screw every other team! SCREW LEBRON JAMES, SCREW SHE-WADE, & RAPTOR BOSH!
I can honestly see the Spurs getting revenge against the Heat this year. Spurs > OKC.

#Fact


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami saving Beasley and Oden for a rainy day I see...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Chicago!!!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Barkley picking Wizards to win series :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Barkley picking Wizards to win series :ti


What is so funny about that?


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Barkley picking Wizards to win series :ti


Um, Dude? Sorry to tell ya' this.. But. 
Noah won't be able to do it alone in case ya didn't know, Rose is out.. AGAIN.
Playoffs are WAYYYY Different than Regular Season. EVERYONE steps up their game.
I got Wizards in G6.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Barkley picking Wizards to win series :ti


Bill Simmons apparently has the Wizards going to the Eastern Conference finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bradley Beal stuck in traffic? Will he be there tonight?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Bill Simmons apparently has the Wizards going to the Eastern Conference finals.


Da fuck? :ti


N bulls playing very well right now. Just need to keep substituting and keeping people fresh n we'll be good


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Heat & OKC Suck! (Big Thread?)*

I'm tired. I'm just tired. Tired of always hearing sh*t about LeBron, She-Wade and Kevin Durant + Russell Westbrook. Gotta say first, WHAT THE FC*K? Westbrook SUCKS ASS. Kevin Durant ball hogs the hell outta the ball, he has to take 30 shots to score more than 30. Atleast LeBron can do it in 20 shots! But LeBron still sucks. He'll never compare to MJ, at best, He's a Karl Malone, where people will remember he was good, but Won't talk about him like MJ. His Shoes suck, his hair suck, the way he talks sucks. Everything about him just sucks. I'm not hating, he just really is annoying.
SheWade is old as hell and cant move a lot anymore. I HATE how he puts his "3 rings" so everyone knows, BUT HE GOT THEM BECAUSE OF SHAQ AND LEBRON :laugh HE COULDNT GET IT ALONE. 

You know what else I hate? how the Spurs get disrespected. How Tim, Tony and Manu are never in ESPN despite them always getting over 50 wins for 10+ years in a row. Noone ever has done that, and noone ever will. TRUST ME. James Harden doesnt get the props he deserves, I mean dude! He went from 10 ppg with OKC to 26 PPG with the Rockets this season. Occasionally got 40 and 50 points, usually 30+. Always more than 20. WHERES HIS RESPECT?

Kevin Durant and LBJ don't deserve the MVP this year. Durant's defense, well, did he even play defense? Lol he sucked. Lebron wasnt as good this year IMO, he under performed. If anything, I hope KLove gets it, He did a lot this year. A LOT. and I'M NOT EVEN A MINNESOTA FAN. I rep TEXAS teams only,Rep Rockets more. But Big supported of my fellow Texans teams. 

I'm not hating, It just is really really Annoying always having to hear about Kevin this, LeBron that, Heat this, OKC that. SheWade did this, Russell did that.
Rockets and Spurs deserve respect, and I suggest you all give it to them. Respect GREATNESS from Spurs. Tim Duncan, greatest PF of ALL TIME. Tony and Manu? My god.. Dont get me started. Amazingness. Howard & Harden? BEST DUO EVER.
I can tell you now, ESPN today will be 5% Hockey, 10% Random NBA Teams who won besides Heat/OKC.. 70% Heat/OKC (Specifically the Four I named) and the other 15% just other random stuff. ESPN is predictable. You can even ask Skip or any other NBA analyst whose respectable with a Show.. they'll say the same.

Spurs winning Finals in 6. Heard it here first.

Fuck Heat and Fuck OKC.
Peace.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Da fuck? :ti
> 
> 
> N bulls playing very well right now. Just need to keep substituting and keeping people fresh n we'll be good


yeah, keep overusing that gif.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Bill Simmons apparently has the Wizards going to the Eastern Conference finals.


Yeah, but I think House and Andrew Sharp may have been holding a gun to his head.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Um, Dude? Sorry to tell ya' this.. But.
> Noah won't be able to do it alone in case ya didn't know, Rose is out.. AGAIN.
> Playoffs are WAYYYY Different than Regular Season. EVERYONE steps up their game.
> I got Wizards in G6.


Lol ok dude

Get well Craig Sager!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat & OKC Suck! (Big Thread?)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> I'm tired. I'm just tired. Tired of always hearing sh*t about LeBron, She-Wade and Kevin Durant + Russell Westbrook. Gotta say first, WHAT THE FC*K? Westbrook SUCKS ASS. Kevin Durant ball hogs the hell outta the ball, he has to take 30 shots to score more than 30. Atleast LeBron can do it in 20 shots! But LeBron still sucks. He'll never compare to MJ, at best, He's a Karl Malone, where people will remember he was good, but Won't talk about him like MJ. His Shoes suck, his hair suck, the way he talks sucks. Everything about him just sucks. I'm not hating, he just really is annoying.
> SheWade is old as hell and cant move a lot anymore. I HATE how he puts his "3 rings" so everyone knows, BUT HE GOT THEM BECAUSE OF SHAQ AND LEBRON :laugh HE COULDNT GET IT ALONE.
> 
> You know what else I hate? how the Spurs get disrespected. How Tim, Tony and Manu are never in ESPN despite them always getting over 50 wins for 10+ years in a row. Noone ever has done that, and noone ever will. TRUST ME. James Harden doesnt get the props he deserves, I mean dude! He went from 10 ppg with OKC to 26 PPG with the Rockets this season. Occasionally got 40 and 50 points, usually 30+. Always more than 20. WHERES HIS RESPECT?
> ...


:mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat & OKC Suck! (Big Thread?)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> I'm tired. I'm just tired. Tired of always hearing sh*t about LeBron, She-Wade and Kevin Durant + Russell Westbrook. Gotta say first, WHAT THE FC*K? Westbrook SUCKS ASS. Kevin Durant ball hogs the hell outta the ball, he has to take 30 shots to score more than 30. Atleast LeBron can do it in 20 shots! But LeBron still sucks. He'll never compare to MJ, at best, He's a Karl Malone, where people will remember he was good, but Won't talk about him like MJ. His Shoes suck, his hair suck, the way he talks sucks. Everything about him just sucks. I'm not hating, he just really is annoying.
> SheWade is old as hell and cant move a lot anymore. I HATE how he puts his "3 rings" so everyone knows, BUT HE GOT THEM BECAUSE OF SHAQ AND LEBRON :laugh HE COULDNT GET IT ALONE.
> 
> You know what else I hate? how the Spurs get disrespected. How Tim, Tony and Manu are never in ESPN despite them always getting over 50 wins for 10+ years in a row. Noone ever has done that, and noone ever will. TRUST ME. James Harden doesnt get the props he deserves, I mean dude! He went from 10 ppg with OKC to 26 PPG with the Rockets this season. Occasionally got 40 and 50 points, usually 30+. Always more than 20. WHERES HIS RESPECT?
> ...


Geat stuff...You get my full endorsement for your own wing in the "Who Hurt You" Hall Of Fame..


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat & OKC Suck! (Big Thread?)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Kevin Durant ball hogs the hell outta the ball, he has to take 30 shots to score more than 30.


Know how many points Durant averaged this season? 32. Know how many shots her averaged? *21
*.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nene taking control.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Heat & OKC Suck! (Big Thread?)*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> I'm tired. I'm just tired. Tired of always hearing sh*t about LeBron, She-Wade and Kevin Durant + Russell Westbrook. Gotta say first, WHAT THE FC*K? Westbrook SUCKS ASS. Kevin Durant ball hogs the hell outta the ball, he has to take 30 shots to score more than 30. Atleast LeBron can do it in 20 shots! But LeBron still sucks. He'll never compare to MJ, at best, He's a Karl Malone, where people will remember he was good, but Won't talk about him like MJ. His Shoes suck, his hair suck, the way he talks sucks. Everything about him just sucks. I'm not hating, he just really is annoying.
> SheWade is old as hell and cant move a lot anymore. I HATE how he puts his "3 rings" so everyone knows, BUT HE GOT THEM BECAUSE OF SHAQ AND LEBRON :laugh HE COULDNT GET IT ALONE.
> 
> You know what else I hate? how the Spurs get disrespected. How Tim, Tony and Manu are never in ESPN despite them always getting over 50 wins for 10+ years in a row. Noone ever has done that, and noone ever will. TRUST ME. James Harden doesnt get the props he deserves, I mean dude! He went from 10 ppg with OKC to 26 PPG with the Rockets this season. Occasionally got 40 and 50 points, usually 30+. Always more than 20. WHERES HIS RESPECT?
> ...


This makes me almost want to root for the spurs, especially after Dallas choked earlier lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man Chicago is the Chelsea of NBA, don't have a reliable scorer. :jose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NBA will apologize for that missed basket interference call


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like Washington is taking game 1. I wonder who barack is rooting for.

His favorite team, or his home state's team :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like the Wizards will also steal one on the road; extending the series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We had like a 16 point lead too


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nice hands, Taj. LOL.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Our defence lost us the game.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Barkley picking Wizards to win series :ti


You were saying? :jordan

Wiz got the best backcourt in the playoffs and a solid front court with Nene and Gortat. I'm usually pessimistic about the Wizards chances but this team is more well rounded than most teams in the East. Winning game one in Chicago definitely increases my optimism.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wall & Beal went 7 for 25 and Washington still won..Monumental stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not surprised we lost. Whatever though, we'll still get through.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We went like 1 for 10 in the last minutes of the 4th.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Got to give the devil his due. Nene did WORK in this game.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> You were saying? :jordan
> 
> Wiz got the best backcourt in the playoffs and a solid front court with Nene and Gortat. I'm usually pessimistic about the Wizards chances but this team is more well rounded than most teams in the East. Winning game one in Chicago definitely increases my optimism.


It's only 1 game, but yes this does not bode well for the rest of the series....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Very keen for this Houston/Protland game 1

Game 2 is a must must win


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't feel like watching this flopping bitch James Harden... But I'm expecting high scoring with Portland, so I guess I'll tune in.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'll be satisfied with POR/SAS in the 2nd round. Houston scares me.

I'm jumping on the Trail Blazer bandwagon for now 

#LEGGOPORTLAND


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden is so bad on D it's disturbing
This is gonna be a great series, can't wait for the Portland crowd. 

The Toronto crowd still holds the crown

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> Harden is so bad on D it's disturbing


Worse defender in NBA history. Not over-exaggerating. And he took flopping and ref baiting to a new level. Bobble-head James Harden.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You guys notice how when he dribbles into the paint, he always stops to attempt to get his defender to run into him?

I know Joe Johnson does the same thing, but damn :allen1 when he does that, he ends up acting like he got pushed


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> You guys notice how when he dribbles into the paint, he always stops to attempt to get his defender to run into him?
> 
> I know Joe Johnson does the same thing, but damn :allen1 when he does that, he ends up acting like he got pushed


Lol yes. It's this one game this year he did that all throughout. I think he only made 2 FG but had 20-something points just from the free throw line. I wish Robert Horry was still around. He would break his nose like he did Steve Nash.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> You were saying? :jordan
> 
> *Wiz got the best backcourt in the playoffs* and a solid front court with Nene and Gortat. I'm usually pessimistic about the Wizards chances but this team is more well rounded than most teams in the East. Winning game one in Chicago definitely increases my optimism.


Wall/Beal is not better than Curry/Thompson.

I agree with the rest, though. They're a pretty complete team. That's why I had them pegged as a surefire playoff team back in October.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ARENAS LIVES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Funny thing is, Harden was a pretty good defender in OKC. Amazing what a coach can do.

Pulling for Portland for a few reasons, 1 being I hate a lot of the Rockets (Parsons is cool) and another being that Portland is a much easier matchup for SAS.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'd say CP3/Reddick , Lillard/Matthews, Westbrook/Sefolosha (That D) are better as well.


In regards to Wall/Beal being the best backcourt in the playoffs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao! TNT Halftime is hilarious. Shaq is right about Howard though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What'd he say about Howard?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> What'd he say about Howard?


He said Howard should be dominating ( 28-15 guy ).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33180945 said:


> He said Howard should be dominating ( 28-15 guy ).


Shaq needs to chill with saying that..smh


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Shaq needs to chill with saying that..smh


Why should he, Houston ain't paying Howard all that money to be playing like Hibbert :drake1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Why should he, Houston ain't paying Howard all that money to be playing like Hibbert :drake1


How is he playing like Hibbert? What has Dwight done to make you feel he's overpaid?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> How is he playing like Hibbert? What has Dwight done to make you feel he's overpaid?


I meant him being in the playoffs playing like shit, not in general


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> I meant him being in the playoffs playing like shit, not in general


Reaching for straws


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JunkheadX said:


> I'd say CP3/Reddick , Lillard/Matthews, Westbrook/Sefolosha (That D) are better as well.
> 
> 
> In regards to Wall/Beal being the best backcourt in the playoffs.


I don't think Wall/Beal would be my #2 either. I just didn't want to get into ranking all of them. :side:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> I meant him being in the playoffs playing like shit, not in general


Do you even know what you're talking about?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why should he, Houston ain't paying Howard all that money to be playing like Hibbert :drake1


That's low LOL.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Why should he, Houston ain't paying Howard all that money to be playing like Hibbert :drake1


Being a Pacers fan is hard enough, no need for that. :side:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Being a Pacers fan is hard enough, no need for that. :side:


I feel your pain tonight  Fucking Augustine playing like shit :argh:


Didn't expect this game to be so close :mark:


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dwight coming through, didn't expect that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Aldrigde with this God like performance. Jesus Christ.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Dwight coming through, didn't expect that.


It's not like he led the Magic to the NBA Finals in 2009 or anything. :side:


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

just a mental slipup by aldridge, up to lillard to come through now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hahaha Beverly tries too hard. Lillard just hurted his feelings.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's not like he led the Magic to the NBA Finals in 2009 or anything. :side:


I just meant the two free throws at the end of the 4th.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol Garcia traveled and that was a jump ball to boot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Howard just got held on like a kid tugging on their mom at the grocery store. Poor officiating across the board once again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

SIAP:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

My god Aldridge what an absolute beast


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> SIAP:


:lmao it's a shame what happen to d'antoni *door slams*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao it's a shame what happen to d'antoni *door slams*


"I'm the star! I am Swaggy P!"

We need at least 10 Swaggy PNGfaces. Someone get on it, STAT.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao it's a shame what happen to d'antoni *door slams*


I was dying at that :lol

This is making me miss Swaggy P on the Wizards. As good as the team is now nothing beats the GOAT team with Nick Young, Gilbert Arenas, Javale Mcgee, Andray Blache, and Jordan Crawford all on the same team. The hilarity ensued every game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dat pump fake before the free throw doe


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> You were saying? :jordan
> 
> *Wiz got the best backcourt in the playoffs* and a solid front court with Nene and Gortat. I'm usually pessimistic about the Wizards chances but this team is more well rounded than most teams in the East. Winning game one in Chicago definitely increases my optimism.


No..?

Beverley/Harden, Curry/Thompson, Lillard/Mathews, DeRozan/Lowry all better


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Rockets will still win in 6 games.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heard Portland won :mark: :mark:


Notice how only the more _"elite"_ teams are winning their home games? (spurs/okc/Miami)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well Mike is out of NY.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Heard Portland won :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> Notice how only the more _"elite"_ teams are winning their home games? (spurs/okc/Miami)


yeah what a surprise, the best teams are winning on their home floor.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RIP Woodson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not just Potato Head, but the entire staff :banderas. Never thought Herb Williams would get fired. Dude survived like 4 coaching changes

P. Jax already paying off.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Warriors can go 2-0... :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Joakim Noah will reportedly be named DPOY.

Good pick, he was the right guy to win it. From the preseason all the way to the about the halfway point of the season it seemed like Hibbert's to lose and well, he lost it. What a meltdown.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Noah without a doubt deserves it, I respect all the shit he does. hes amazing. but come on guys.. do you all really think Noah alone can win over Wizards? :/
If DRose was there, I can honestly see em in the Finals, They need him.. BADLY. But BIG props to Noah for stepping up and taking this team to the top! VERY surprised they got that many win. I'd honestly wouldnt mind a NBA Cinderella story where the underdog goes to the Finals!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Enjoyable playoffs so far .

Highlights for me so far would be:
1.Torontos crowd 
2. Pierces late 4th quarter takeover
3. GSW vs Clippers 3rd quarter trading buckets was fun. 
4. Milsap and Teague
5.Spurs vs Mavs was a good game, Spurs showing how to perfectly close out a game.
6.Wizards bigs outplaying the Bulls bigs.
7. LMA and Lillard putting on a show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

xile putting over our crowd :mark:

very admirable of you.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Noah without a doubt deserves it, I respect all the shit he does. hes amazing. but come on guys.. do you all really think Noah alone can win over Wizards? :/
> If DRose was there, I can honestly see em in the Finals, They need him.. BADLY. But BIG props to Noah for stepping up and taking this team to the top! VERY surprised they got that many win. I'd honestly wouldnt mind a NBA Cinderella story where the underdog goes to the Finals!


It's not "Noah alone". The Bulls are a TEAM. They buy into the team defense concept set out by thibs, and yes they can beat the wizards.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavericks = kings of blowing 4th quarter leads. I had a bad feeling when we went up 10 with under 8 to play. Sigh.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> xile putting over our crowd :mark:
> 
> very admirable of you.



Hostile crowd, I expect fuck Brooklyn chants for game 2 lol.

I'm gonna be in the Brooklyn crowd for game 3, should be wild to 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Congrats to Noah on the DPOY, well deserved. :clap

Now let's win game 2 and get back into this series.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We need to shut down NeNe first, god that was not good at all how easily he scored :no:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Go, Warriors, go! :mark:

Don't care if the LA brats are hissin', or if the Clippers stiffen, 
I don't wanna be missin' the humbling of premiere bitch Blake Griffin 
D-Lee will tackle ya, the backcourt's three-pointers will shackle ya 
It's a movie spectacula', Clippers are the virgin bitch in the first reel, Dubs are fuckin' Dracula


Please cut down on the turnovers and shitty passing, please. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Trevor Ariza is so underrated. I remember he helped the Lakers win that title with his defensive clinics. John Wall is going to be a big problem too. I still think the Bulls win this in 6 though ( as long as their defense performs better ).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



DesolationRow said:


> Go, Warriors, go! :mark:
> 
> Don't care if the LA brats are hissin', or if the Clippers stiffen,
> I don't wanna be missin' the humbling of premiere bitch Blake Griffin
> ...


Is this basic Desonomics? :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Is this basic Desonomics? :side:













:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not sure if anyone's mentioned it in here, but Rick Adelman announced his retirement today.

He's a HOF coach in my eyes even though he never won a championship. Brought the Blazers to the Finals a few times in the early 90's, should've won one with the Kings if not for shenanigans, with the Rockets T-Mac & Yao could never stay healthy. I think the 08-09 Rockets is one of the best teams not to win the title in the last 15 years, just an incredibly deep team.

Shame it never worked out with the Wolves though. Should be interesting to see who they hire as his replacement. Inb4 D'Antoni.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Poor Adelman. I always find it a bigger shame when a coach retires without a ring than when a player does, especially a guy like Adelman. He really got everything out of his teams and did amazing things even with an injury riddled Rockets team.


Definitely a HOF coach. Not everyone wins 1000 games.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Not sure if anyone's mentioned it in here, but Rick Adelman announced his retirement today.
> 
> Shame it never worked out with the Wolves though. Should be interesting to see who they hire as his replacement. Inb4 D'Antoni.


I'm a Wolves season ticket holder and a big Adelman fan. Congrats on a great career. I was at the game when he won # 1,000 and it was very revealing to see all the players on both teams stick around after the game to give a standing O and congratulate him. Great coach that actually got something out of a crap roster.

Wolves are fucked, my guess is Flip comes back as coach on top of current GM duties. Hoiberg and Izzo like their current gigs way too much to take this meh job.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nah I doubt Flip comes back to coach. You don't really see that in the NBA, where someone is both head coach and GM. I do see him hiring another vet coach though like a George Karl or Mike D'Antoni once he's fired from the Lakers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The thing that the Bulls need to worry about is that Beal/Wall BOTH shot poorly that game and the Wiz still won, you've got to really wonder if that'll happen twice in a row.. tsk tsk


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Nah I doubt Flip comes back to coach. You don't really see that in the NBA, where someone is both head coach and GM. I do see him hiring another vet coach though like a George Karl or Mike D'Antoni once he's fired from the Lakers.


True. If Pop can't do it nobody can. I'd take Karl, but Mike D might be a good fit for a no defense/high scoring team. Really, it's Love's call.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dr. Rhett Henley said:


> True. If Pop can't do it nobody can. I'd take Karl, but Mike D might be a good fit for a no defense/high scoring team. Really, it's Love's call.


Yeah I actually think D'Antoni could be a good fit for the Wolves. Rubio in his run-n-gun offense could be amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I also think Woodson deserves another chance. The Knicks season wasn't even close to being completely his fault. Chandler turning into a complete bum, exchanging Novak/Copeland/Kidd with Metta/Bargs, and JR Smith doing a complete 180 from last year(or just continuing what he did in the playoffs, either works) was pretty much out of his control. The roster moves were completely awful and bringing in Bargs and forcing those big man lineups(taking Melo out of the PF position for Bargs is one of the dumbest things ever) did him in early on. Pretty sure they had a better record without Bargs than they did with him.


it's no coincidence the raptors improved dramatically simply by the subtraction of both bargs and Gay. Those types of players are just literally huge minuses for your team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah Woodson has his flaws but I feel like he got too much blame for the Knicks problems. I think he'll get another job down the line.

Jazz finally get rid of Tyrone Corbin :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Could see Woodson going to IU when Tom Crean gets axed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wolves should convince Love to stay by making him the T-Wolves Player/Coach. :side:


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> Wolves should convince Love to stay by making him the T-Wolves Player/Coach. :side:


That spot is already taken, or so thinks the little black hole:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kevin Love will be a perfect fit for the Bulls.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dr. Rhett Henley said:


> That spot is already taken, or so thinks the little black hole:



http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/video/2014/04/10/ChicksDigTheLayupmp4-3231678/

Chicks Dig the layup. 

As for Love and Chicago. I'd take anyone that can put the ball in the hoop consistently at this point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I actually think D'Antoni could be a good fit for the Wolves. Rubio in his run-n-gun offense could be amazing.


I like the way you think...Make this happen


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NOAH GET'S DEFENSIVE PLAYER OF THE YEAR! :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Shame about Adelman. Another victim of the 02 screwjob goes out without a title.



Red Viper said:


> I also think Woodson deserves another chance. The Knicks season wasn't even close to being completely his fault. Chandler turning into a complete bum, exchanging Novak/Copeland/Kidd with Metta/Bargs, and JR Smith doing a complete 180 from last year(or just continuing what he did in the playoffs, either works) was pretty much out of his control. The roster moves were completely awful and bringing in Bargs and forcing those big man lineups(taking Melo out of the PF position for Bargs is one of the dumbest things ever) did him in early on. Pretty sure they had a better record without Bargs than they did with him.
> 
> 
> it's no coincidence the raptors improved dramatically simply by the subtraction of both bargs and Gay. Those types of players are just literally huge minuses for your team.





Notorious said:


> Yeah Woodson has his flaws but I feel like he got too much blame for the Knicks problems. I think he'll get another job down the line.


Woodson may not deserve all of the blame, but he deserves at least 80 percent of it. You cant use Chandler playing like a bum as an excuse because last year he was just as bad. In fact, probably worse. Kidd was only a factor on the court for the first half of the season, and then he was terrible (although maybe he deserves credit for really being a second coach). Novak was a non factor since teams finally realized he cant create his own shot, and while Copeland (when he played, which was another problem) was solid off the bench, THJr negates that. The only real factors would be Bargs (which wouldn't be his fault if he was forced to play him), JR playing like shit most of the year (and even then he had other options on the bench and barely used them. see THJR), and Felton not being able to guard ANYONE (and in that case why not have Murry come in when Felton is getting roasted constantly.)

He's a "defensive" coach that's switch crazy. His offensive scheme, if you could it that, is garbage. He inexplicably never sticks with the hot hand, and actually pulls them sometimes. For a coach that preaches "accountability" he sure as hell didnt with guys like JR. He has thing about not giving rookies more playing time even though they may be the better option. I could go on. Maybe he'll do better in college, who knows. I'm just glad he's gone. 

Answer me this. Would either of you want him as your coach?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'd much rather have Brad Stevens over Mike Woodson.

Like I said I know Woodson has his flaws but I feel like the Knick fans I come across put the vast majority of the blame on him when I think the Knicks problems are way deeper than just Woodson.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh, agreed that the Knicks have a shit ton of problems, but alot of his poor decisions, especially during crunch time, has led to Knicks losses.

On a side note


















:ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lol poor guy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Do not underestimate those Grizzlies.

It's like the Thunder and their fans didn't get the memo.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mike fuckin Miller 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on grizzlies 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD is ridiculous.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That Durant shot, holy shit.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy shit that KD 4 point play was fucking ridiculous. Just amazing. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao! Why Gasol why.......


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

PERK!!!!

still love ya!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jesus...........


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Weak foul call on Durant's 4 point play..Quite surprised Memphis hasnt folded from that. Would seem like a back breaker


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Conley's been chocking all over the place. WTF are you doin....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And fuckin Gasol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Make these free throws please!!!!!!!

Yes! 1-1 even series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Griz have mental toughness. I would have packed it in mentally after Durant hit that BS 4 point play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Let me guess, Westbrook, the red-headed stepchild, will be blamed for this right?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

28 shots for 29 points is a bit much tho


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's so inefficient and too reckless. KD needs to take control of this team.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC better watch out, Grizz are one of the toughest 7 seeds ever and just stole home court. This Grizzlies team wins a good 56 or so games with Gasol healthy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> 28 shots for 29 points is a bit much tho


So blame KD for taking that many as well



₵ash®;33248297 said:


> He's so inefficient and too reckless. KD needs to take control of this team.


How many times did we see Russ pass it to KD and KD pass it right back?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD shot a better % and scored more points, though. Not bagging on Westbrook but sometimes I do feel his shot selection is a bit shaky. I'd rather have Durant taking more shots regardless.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah but he had 36. westbrook should also not be taking 7 threes. thats too many for an attack type player with that kind of athleticism.

by the way i dont think westbrook lost them the game. when their bench plays like this they have no shot.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow just got slapped


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> KD shot a better % and scored more points, though. Not bagging on Westbrook but sometimes I do feel his shot selection is a bit shaky. I'd rather have Durant taking more shots regardless.


He made 1 more shot than Westbrook...1....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What an ass kicking.

Nice to see Granny Danger getting some.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

40 points :allen1


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> He made 1 more shot than Westbrook...1....


Like I said though I would rather KD take those shots than Westbrook, and sometimes I find Westbrook's shot selection a tad erratic. Not knocking him as he's obviously amazing.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

aw man jason terry... that was embarrassing


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> aw man jason terry... that was embarrassing



Hey now, Jason Terry made the first 3 . 

Also,when Kenny was asking TNT to show the career assists comparison between him and Terry, Jason Terry actually had more career assists than Kenny. :kobe9


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Monster


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Monster


Perkins ruins everything


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gregg popovich wins coach of the year. Rightfully fucking so. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Gregg popovich wins coach of the year. Rightfully fucking so.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nice to see him get recognition for this year


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I would've given coach of the year to Phoenix's head coach or even the Bobcats HC, but oh well...


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Shocked and stunned Mike Woodson didn't win coach of the year surely turning a good Knicks team into a shite one deserves some credit :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Allen's defense from last night, played KD really well. I do think OKC has to do a better job of getting him the ball tho.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That series is going to 7 games. OKC still wins though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Watching the Thunder against the Grizz really showcases Brooks coaching downfalls.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thunder is in TROUBLE.
Grizzlies are AWESOME at home, rarely lose. I see em winning the next two, thn OKC wins one. But Grizz in G6.

Westbrook will make KD lose. Terrible player, he fukked up A LOT especially in the end, Not clutch at all. KD is better by himself. anyway, he'll never win the big one with RW.. fact. sorry to his fans tho.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I want Memphis to win, so it can increase the chancers of the spurs going back to the finals :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Thunder is in TROUBLE.
> Grizzlies are AWESOME at home, rarely lose. I see em winning the next two, thn OKC wins one. But Grizz in G6.
> 
> Westbrook will make KD lose. Terrible player, he fukked up A LOT especially in the end, Not clutch at all. KD is better by himself. anyway, he'll never win the big one with RW.. fact. sorry to his fans tho.


Westbrook screwed up? Yall gotta stop this nonsense


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You gotta just expect it now.

Westbrook is the Tony Romo of the NBA. Every time his team loses he gets all the blame regardless of if he deserves it.

Funny thing is people are shitting on Westbrook because he shot 11-28 when Durant shot 12-28.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pacers down 11. Oh boy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Pacers down 11. Oh boy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow I hope that's not a bad omen for the bulls too :argh:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers cut it to 4 entering the half. Barely saving themselves right now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like they've finally came back from December. What an 3rd qtr!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers up 20. This is what happens when Atlanta doesn't make every fucking 3 pointer. Sheesh. That PG 3 at the buzzer was niiice.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Darn it, Hawks! 

Oh well. Come on Brooklyn! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We are getting raped in the first quarter.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hopefully Augustin will be the saving grace.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh my god just turned game on holy fuck bulls ;(


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Bulls, get your defense together, almost 60% shooting for the Wizards? fpalm


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

demar :mark:

talk about answering the bell. best player on the court will have the best chance to win the series. demar is that man.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nets got their 1 win on the road, and now have the homecourt advantage need to take care of their home court, should be fun I expect 7 games 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, that was a good turn around to end the half, but I'm disappointed we're 7 down after getting it to 1. But Wizards aren't hitting every shot they make now, so the second half is there for Bulls to win if they want it enough.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Isn't it 11pm in Chicago right now? Strange to have this game instead of Rockets/Blazers.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Isn't it 11pm in Chicago right now? Strange to have this game instead of Rockets/Blazers.


Nah, 10 o'clock right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Washington clearly head and shoulders the better team..Win or lose, I just don't see how they don't win both in Washington. As they play more games, Wall & Beal should start to get more comfortable with "playoff basketball" ..Key word: Should


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

More talented =/= better team. We'll find out who the better team is when this series is over.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man DJ is keeping us ahead, but can he keep this up :hmm:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's amazing how much Washington has grown this past year. Win or lose this game I can't see them losing the series.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking OT

The sleepless nights continue. :dance


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can't make a bucket to save their lives.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn. Ive hated Noah since his college days, but I feel bad for him. He's been the MVP of this season, my opinion, and busts his ass nonstop. He looks exhausted now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They're giving all they got, but man... It's an adventure to get that ball through the hoop...........


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Chicago can pull this out or send it into double OT, that'll be something. I thought they were dead in the water there for a minute.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ball don't lie!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man that's harsh, damn.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Series over?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*









Great win for the Wiz, thankfully that BS call in the end didn't ruin them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking lol. Missed all 2 of them. That just summed up their entire shooting woes this year.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh my god too many missed shots by Hinrich and DJ down the stretch :no:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How you like the Wizards now, Magic? :dean


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Win both on the road and havent even put together a good game yet? Get the broom ready


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DAMN IT KIRK.

The Bulls improved vastly in the second half but the Wizards, especially Nene and Beal, kept them in the game. Augustin's performance was great, but unfortunately it was for nothing. DAMN IT KIRK.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just one player that can get the damn ball into the hoop please. Please?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> How you like the Wizards now, Magic? :dean


Lol. I saw what you did there.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow, that Hinrich dude oer whatever is the worst current PG, on the real. dude is a choker, couldnt make th clutch shots Lol.. They need Rose badly. even the fans booed the PG cause he choked.. LulzBullz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tough one for the Bulls down the stretch. Just couldn't get anything to fall and try to close the Wizards out.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Bulls were close to getting the win too


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SoupBro said:


> Great win for the Wiz, thankfully that BS call in the end didn't ruin them.


:lmao Sheed was great. One of the best personalities in the game.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> How you like the Wizards now, Magic? :dean


Crawford blew an easy out of bounds call with three minutes left in the fourth that led to a Beal's three that cut it down to 3 and led to them going to OT. :dean


nah, but the reffing so far in the playoffs has been complete shit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still shocked that a team with Hinrich and Moonface Mike starting are a 3 seed.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Well, this cheered me up :lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking Hinrich smh. Bad calls on both sides but on the real.. how does Joey Crawford still have a job? This dude is so inconsistent in his calls that he's under qualified to ref a rec league game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> Crawford blew an easy out of bounds call with three minutes left in the fourth that led to a Beal's three that cut it down to 3 and led to them going to OT. :dean
> 
> 
> nah, but the reffing so far in the playoffs has been complete shit.


Kind of like how you missed an easy "The Wizards will make the playoffs" call? :dean


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just fucking pathetic, so sick of Bulls inability to score. Thanks a fucking lot Kirk. 

Still not completely giving up unless we lose Game 3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Lance Stephenson and Evan Turner fought last week...
http://yhoo.it/1k5sulN

Maybe that was the problem..Maybe


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Apparently in Sunday's game between the Rockets and Blazers, the refs missed a foul call when Howard tried to rebound the ball after Harden's missed shot. It wouldn't have matter anyways since Dwight would have probably miss both free throws or hit only one of them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where's Impulse for this? Wizards doing shit and the number 1 Wiz fan no where to be seen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Arcade said:


> Apparently in Sunday's game between the Rockets and Blazers, the refs missed a foul call when Howard tried to rebound the ball after Garden's missed shot. It wouldn't have matter anyways since Dwight would probably miss both free throws or hit only one of them.


Nothing is a guarantee. He could've made both of them. We'll never know


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> So Lance Stephenson and Evan Turner fought last week...
> http://yhoo.it/1k5sulN
> 
> Maybe that was the problem..Maybe


they sucked for a while before last week so thats only part of the issue


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No more Chicago after this year. I've had enough lol http://sbn.to/1ifDmyM


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Phil and James Dolan already having disagreements.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> they sucked for a while before last week so thats only part of the issue


Their issues are surrounded around both of those guys I'd assume


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Derrick Rose REALLY needs to stay healthy next year, and the Bulls need to do all they can to get Melo.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So it seems like Stephenson is the cancer in the locker room.

He and Turner had a fist fight the day before the playoffs started, apparently he & George Hill had to be separated on the bench after they lost to the Spurs last month and apparently when Hibbert publicly made his comments about there being selfish guys in the locker room a few weeks ago he was referring to Lance.

Hmm...

I believe it. Especially when you factor in that Lance has a history of being a dickhead.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> So it seems like Stephenson is the cancer in the locker room.
> 
> He and Turner had a fist fight the day before the playoffs started, apparently he & George Hill had to be separated on the bench after they lost to the Spurs last month and apparently when Hibbert publicly made his comments about there being selfish guys in the locker room a few weeks ago he was referring to Lance.
> 
> ...


Stephenson to Knicks confirmed? :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Possibly. He could be another one of Phil's mental projects like Rodman and Artest.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Derrick Rose REALLY needs to stay healthy next year, and the Bulls need to do all they can to get Melo.


Melo on the Bulls :drake1 is that a good fit for him? If Rose doesn't stay healthy next year do you think GMs will have second thoughts on him if he ever becomes a FA?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That's bullshit though. Lance has been quite possibly the only consistent player on the team for a few months now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'd rather have Love than Melo tbh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33310082 said:


> That's bullshit though. Lance has been quite possibly the only consistent player on the team for a few months now.


Just because Lance has played well on the court doesn't mean he couldn't have been causing problems off the court...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> So it seems like Stephenson is the cancer in the locker room.
> 
> He and Turner had a fist fight the day before the playoffs started, apparently he & George Hill had to be separated on the bench after they lost to the Spurs last month and apparently when Hibbert publicly made his comments about there being selfish guys in the locker room a few weeks ago he was referring to Lance.
> 
> ...


I SAID THIS WEEKS AGO. THAT IT WAS LANCE. :kobe5


well I mostly implied it because I was talking about Hibbert complaining about selfish teammates and how Lance was taking all the boards from the bigs(which was what he was mad about, because his STATS looked bad). LANCE is in a contract year and he has been noticeably selfish with the ball at times and it does disinterest the rest of the team when he dribbles for the entire shot clock or just hogs the ball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bron has been fantastic defensively so far and he was great in game 1 as well. Makes me think he was just coasting in the season.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

another easy stroll to the finals for the heat. really though 4 straight finals appearances is impressive


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

if the pacers can figure shit out they can be a threat to the heat in the east otherwise i agree.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Bron has been fantastic defensively so far and he was great in game 1 as well. Makes me think he was just coasting in the season.


Reserving engery for the offensive end perhaps..Doesn't have Wade out there every night to take offensive load off to put more in defensively at times..I'm Suprised he hasn't worn down yet with so much basketball he along with his teammates have played last 3-4 years..it's not like they're all accustomed to it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*












He's going to become a pitcher :lol​


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Turnovers galore in SA.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

7 minutes till the Blazers beat the Rockets again.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow, take a Bullhammer Elbow to the throat and not even a flagrant :jordan4


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SoupBro said:


> *Melo on the Bulls :drake1 is that a good fit for him?* If Rose doesn't stay healthy next year do you think GMs will have second thoughts on him if he ever becomes a FA?


Considering his other options, yes.

And we'll see about Rose this summer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Look at all these bandwagon Hawks fans not cheering during the National Anthem.



-edit- Wrong thread....


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Look at all these bandwagon Hawks fans not cheering during the National Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> -edit- Wrong thread....


Yeah, I got a little confused there, as everyone knows the *Atlanta* Hawks don't have fans.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

God damn it spurs 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well that was atrocious. Moving on to game 3.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

As much as I don't like them, it's the Spurs, they can have one bad game and bounce back like nothing happened. Having the best record in the league OKAY's them to have a bad game in my eyes, can't be perfect all year long.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

rockets :ti

aldridge these last two games :deandre


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well that was the dumb play of the night courteous of J.Lin.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At first I was bummed about the Spurs losing, but the Rockets losing just got my spirits up. Fuck the Rockets.

And James Harden...............


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

James Harden with another stinker. Not surprised he's been so inefficient in the playoffs thus far, dude was living off baiting the refs in the regular season. That mentality on offense doesn't really fly in playoff basketball (Except Wade in 06 lol). Harden has to shoot the ball with confidence if Houston is going to turn this thing around, if he's going to continue to just put up half assed shots and look for the refs to give him the call then Houston is in big trouble.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

https://vine.co/v/MnI7nOT7bmi

:swaggyp (someone get on this!)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;33329026 said:


> At first I was bummed about the Spurs losing, but the Rockets losing just got my spirits up. Fuck the Rockets.
> 
> And James Harden...............


Same here :lol

I'm actually shocked Portland won game 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wade in '06 is god damn god tier basketball, the league needs more guards who drive with aggression.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Harden is wetting the bed this series? Geez.. I'm shocked..I really don't know what's up with him


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Aldridge, the star so far in these playoffs

Just accomplished something only Jordan and McGrady did.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Someone just dug these up on Twitter. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> So Harden is wetting the bed this series? Geez.. I'm shocked..I really don't know what's up with him





> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh 11m
> 
> On postgame notes distributed by the Rockets' staff, one line reads "Rockets are 0-6 in the playoffs when Harden attempts 19 or more FGAs."


Ouch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

anyone else think that hollins would be a great fit for the jazz?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 3*

hey noto remember that argument about how good Harden really is:



Notorious said:


> Brah you don't have to discredit Harden to praise Westbrook.
> 
> Stats geek? The fuck? It's not like I'm bringing up win shares or PER. But the fact of the matter is that a guy putting up 25/6/5 on amazing shooting efficiency while being the #1 option for a top 5 team in the league is most certainly All-NBA worthy in my eyes. Who gives a shit if he's not a good defender that doesn't take away from the fact that he's had a great season. There's other players that will certainly make the All-NBA team that aren't good defenders (See Kevin Love, see Stephen Curry)




which is all true, but his actually value to the team is overrated due to the STATS he pads with the way he plays. their tempo and the way he attacks allows him to rank high in a lot of things and their lack of point guard allows him to get some assists, but he's clearly not as good as those stats suggest. Those stats actually suggest he's near Bryant's level which is clearly not the case.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Ouch.


In other words, Houston & Harden are at their best when he puts on his playmaking cap..He's still learning how to be "The guy" so it takes time, but it seems like he's not going to change his mentality in the middle of a series. I don't know, maybe stinking up the playoffs this year will wake him up, maybe not, but he's gonna have to trust the guys around him more which I felt he did a better job of last year than this year


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I knew this shit was gonna happen to Harden because his offensive game simply isn't diversified enough. 

In the playoffs, teams can game plan more around you, tempo can slow down, you may not get as many calls etc and that's when your skillset comes into question and Harden simply doesn't have reliable ways to score other than his 3s or drives to the rim. 

Guy desperately needs to develop a consistent mid range game. I didn't see yesterday's game but in game 1, his decision making/clock management was also a bit questionable. Late in the 4th, he was shooting too early when he should've been running the clock down.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden will be ok..He's learning the hard way


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think Harden will only look good if the 3 ball is falling for him which might happen a game or 2 but I don't think its a weapon he can consistently rely on over the entire series with how well they're contesting his shots. The other way is if Houston can really get their transition game going which hasn't really happened yet especially because Portland hasn't been taking a lot of bad shots or turning the ball over a lot. His halfcourt game just isn't diversified enough. 

LMA needs some serious love ITT. I just watched his highlights and dude was going to work on Asik and Dwight with mid range Js all over the place. Rockets should probably start double teaming him more and they also gotta do a better job of guarding that P&R with him and Lillard although he really tends to pop out for the jumper more often. 

Dwight was great last night. He worked the hell out of Lopez but he was limited in the second half due to foul trouble, lack of touches and double teaming. What surprised me was that LMA played some pretty good defense on him. I know its only been like 2 games but he's easily the MVP of the playoffs so far.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dwight got plenty of touches in the 2nd half, he just wasn't getting anything to fall. He had great looks that didn't go in.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> James Harden with another stinker. Not surprised he's been so inefficient in the playoffs thus far, dude was living off baiting the refs in the regular season. That mentality on offense doesn't really fly in playoff basketball (Except Wade in 06 lol). Harden has to shoot the ball with confidence if Houston is going to turn this thing around, if he's going to continue to just put up half assed shots and look for the refs to give him the call then Houston is in big trouble.


D. Whistle

:ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Dwight got plenty of touches in the 2nd half, he just wasn't getting anything to fall. He had great looks that didn't go in.


Nah, ESPN has him at 20 touches in the first half, 7 in the second half.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://teespring.com/dirkside?v=2

This is GOAT :mark:

Need ASAP.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHIcagoMade said:


> D. Whistle
> 
> :ti


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

atl crowd is pathetic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Non contact foul on PG early on is letting Teague get going. No surprise there. It's Tony Brothers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Non contact foul on PG early on is letting Teague get going. No surprise there. It's Tony Brothers.


Yes, because Indiana is the red-headed stepchild of the league..Gotta screw them over...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Non contact foul on PG early on is letting Teague get going. No surprise there. It's Tony Brothers.


Fuck the Pacers and fuck Indiana.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Yes, because Indiana is the red-headed stepchild of the league..Gotta screw them over...


No theyre not.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Memphis defense so good. Conley needs to get more efficient though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Plain and simple, I'm sick and fucking tired of Hibbert and Hill. Just garbage.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah the Pacers could've built me a new fireplace with all of them bricks. David West is carrying them right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I haven't seen much of the Hawks/Pacers series but looking at it right now, I think Hawks cause some serious match up problems for them with their spacing which takes away Indy's D which is their biggest strength and they're also able to get out and run on some of Indy's miss shots. Indy's offense is hot garbage. West has been pretty much the only reliable option so far.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Everybody add Larry Bird to your prayer lists. Thnx in advance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm George Hill. Welcome to Jackass.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well Durant's bullshit 3 is no longer the most bullshit 3 in these playoffs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

4 points should not be on the board.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah, he definitely stepped out of bounds. Shot was cray tho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So if that can't review whether he stepped out of bounds or not then why are they reviewing it? He was nowhere near the 3 point line.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

is jeff teague really this good? is he a top 10 pg?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bullshit. If the 31 to 13 free throw margin wasnt bad enough.... that does it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"overrated" chants for the pacers. but you could barely hear it cause the atl crowd is shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> "overrated" chants for the pacers. but you could barely hear it cause the atl crowd is shit


Hey, those 2,000 people in attendance are passionate about their team that they've watched 5 times this season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Vogel should probably bench Hibbert for the rest of the series or at least give Scola more PT. They're sacrificing their D a bit but their offense gets a big boost. The Scola/West frontline was working pretty well for them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Indy goes down 3-1 against the Hawks :jordan5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Chokelohoma City Blunder's offense right now. :ti

Also, best screen Perkins ever set.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers have completely fallen off a cliff. They peaked in the first half of the season.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Grizzles are letting this game slip away


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Grizzlies offense is shit right now. 

OKC should just let KD bring the ball up so and have him involve Randolph on pick and rolls. He's been able to split the defense quite a bit and get to the lane when they've ran that play.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:westbrook2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

jeff teague>mike conley


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WOO CHILE, this game is doing bad things to my respiratory system.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Big playoff game and no sign of Jeremy Lamb this entire game. Nice trade guys.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol. Westbrook flopping like a fucking fish. Pussy ball at it's finest. Must be trying to out-do Harden....

Grizz 2-1.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

thunder are done if the the grizz take game 4.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers are definitely in trouble. They got out-played tonight, and they look like they don't want to be there half the time. Seems like the trade for Turner and the signing of Andrew Bynum weren't good ideas. If they don't right the ship and fast, Vogel is definitely done. 

Thunder...they can turn things around but they need to play a lot better. When Durant got his own rebound and then missed that point-blank lay-up in the 3rd quarter, that tells you a lot of where they have been the last few games.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And people say all Blake Griffin can do is dunk.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I've been following the Grizzlies since they acquired Tony Allen, and I have to say that this Grizzlies team is the best team they've ever had. The 2012 roster had the most talent with Rudy Gay, Mayo, Pondexter and Arthur but they just wasn't able to integrate as a team.

However, this series is still far from over. If OKC wins game 4 then they're right back in the series which is conceivable. But if the Grizzlies do win this series, they can easily make it past the 2nd round since they match up well against either the Warriors or Clippers. But I don't think they'll make it past the Spurs, their likely WCF opponent. 

Grizzlies need to improve their SF if they want a shot at a championship. They're not going to beat the Spurs or make past the WCF with Tayshaun Prince. They don't necessarily need a top tier SF, just a decent SF. Deng or Jeff Green should be their goal this off-season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh they can have Jeff if they want him. Jeff for their 1st rounder sounds fair to me :kobe3


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Oh they can have Jeff if they want him. Jeff for their 1st rounder sounds fair to me :kobe3


Celtics are apparently gonna shop Jeff Green in the off-season. But I'm still not convinced that they'll make the trade since they said the same thing in the trade deadline. 

Honestly, Jeff Green's fate will be determined at the lottery. If the Celtics get a top 3 pick, they'll most definitely pick Wiggins or even Parker which means a guaranteed Jeff Green trade.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


>


I was wondering why the Thunder were jacking up #'s like it the last 5 seconds of the game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

These Western Conference games have made these playoffs. Fuck those crappy Eastern Conference teams, this is where it's at.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How's that not a foul though?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That was a clear foul on the Curry shot. Gotta hate how sometimes refs swallow their whistle at the end of games.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those fouls against the Warriors in the last 2 minutes were 50/50 calls, especially that last shot. I'm surprised though that the refs went with the Clippers in those calls though since the Warriors are at home and they should be given the benefit. 

But I'm actually hoping that the Warriors lose this series so that Mark Jackson would be fired. It's just frustrating to watch the Warriors play ISO ball and making no adjustments. They're pretty much like a worse version of OKC imo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That should've been an offensive foul on Griffin, not the 6th foul to send Draymond out of the game.. whatever

Curry took a terrible shot to end the game


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao shaq: "you kissed dick in the mouth"


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I just noticed that every team that won tonight scored 98 points :shocked:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The points ranged from 95-98. But no, Pacers are the only team to score less than 90 :ti

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I've been following the Grizzlies since they acquired Tony Allen, and I have to say that this Grizzlies team is the best team they've ever had. The 2012 roster had the most talent with Rudy Gay, Mayo, Pondexter and Arthur but they just wasn't able to integrate as a team.
> 
> However, this series is still far from over. If OKC wins game 4 then they're right back in the series which is conceivable. But if the Grizzlies do win this series, they can easily make it past the 2nd round since they match up well against either the Warriors or Clippers. But I don't think they'll make it past the Spurs, their likely WCF opponent.
> 
> Grizzlies need to improve their SF if they want a shot at a championship. They're not going to beat the Spurs or make past the WCF with Tayshaun Prince. They don't necessarily need a top tier SF, just a decent SF. Deng or Jeff Green should be their goal this off-season.


Allen one of the most mentally toughest players in the NBA


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


>


The guy isn't even a good 3 point shooter either.

Westbrook may have the lowest bball IQ of any star player in the league.

I don't know why KD keeps defending him, guess he has no choice.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



A$AP said:


>


Cleaning the cum off hi pants


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook & Durat missed the same amount of shots..But I'm sure it's all Westbrook's fault..If he wasn't such a ballhog KD would have a better Fg% right? Westbrook is just killing OKC..Worst PG in the league


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:romo of the NBA


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GSW considering dropping the Golden State. :no:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I still believe MVP should be between LeBron & Duncan, but boy, Durant getting Dirk'd will be something else


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man lots of great games and stupid boneheaded decisions... Westbrook I'm lookin at you, how could you miss so many damn shots in ot and not try to get Durant in position to score :no:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Because Durant can get his own self in position to score...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Man lots of great games and stupid boneheaded decisions... Westbrook I'm lookin at you, how could you miss so many damn shots in ot and not try to get Durant in position to score :no:


Durant was 0/8 from 3 and like 10-28 from the field. yeah it's westbrook's fault he missed all those shots. did you even watch the game?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I actually think it's hilarious people are blaming Westbrook for the losses. Are you guys watching the games per chance?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> GSW considering dropping the Golden State. :no:


I read about that earlier. "San Francisco Warriors" just sounds weird.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

For those asking for the difference between the East and the West playoffs, and why it makes a difference that better teams make the West compared to the East, just look at the top 2 seeds in the West and East. If the Pacers were in the West they'd be swept, instead they have a chance to move on because they're versing an absolutely pathetic team. Spurs just got blown out by 20 and barely won game 1. Heat have won two games against an inexperienced team that couldn't even get a game tying shot off. Grizzlies have won two games in a row in OT after blowing leads and not losing their composure.


Teams in the East that advance wouldnt advance or have a lot more trouble advancing if they were in the West. Am I saying the Heat would go out in round 1? Obviously not, but there is a huge difference in who they're versing and how well they'd do if they were in the West. Heat might end up sweeping the series, even if every game is close, and get a lot more rest in while the Thunder might have to go to 7 just to take out the Grizz. That does impact the rest of the playoff run has fatigue builds up which is why I think the seeding and conferences in general is a load of shit. Let the best teams go to the playoffs and let the seeds be determined by records, not conference.


edit:


Lebron on his hard fouls:

"Obviously, the game is different [today]. If this was the 1980s, I'd come up swinging. But this is not the '80s. I can't do that. Me being out of the game, it hurts us more than it's going to hurt the other team. I've got to keep my composure. I get frustrated at times, but I understand how much I mean to this team."

kind of marked for him saying he'd come up swinging. :side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Who cares. The truly great teams will rise to the top regardless of if you have East & West or just the best 16 teams. And this myth that whoever wins the East gets a cakewalk to the Finals while the West teams have to scratch and claw to get their way there needs to stop.

MOV = Margin of victory

In 2009, it took the Lakers 18 games to get to the Finals. It took the Magic 19.
The Magic's average MOV 4.26, The Lakers average MOV was 6.6.

In 2010, it took the Lakers 16 games to get to the Finals. It took the Celtics 17.
The Celtics average MOV was 5.29, the Lakers average MOV was 4.

In 2011, it took the Mavs 15 games to get to the Finals. It took the Heat 15.
The Heat's average MOV was 4.67, the Mavs average MOV was 7.13.

In 2012, it took the Thunder 15 games to get to the Finals. It took the Heat 18.
The Heat's average MOV was 7.94, the Thunder's average MOV was 6.67

In 2013, it took the Spurs 14 games to get to the Finals. It took the Heat 16.
The Heat's average MOV was 9.44, the Spurs' average MOV was 10.14

Please tell me where the East teams have had this huge advantage that leads West teams to be more fatigued. Every year for the last five years the Eastern teams have either played more games or the same amount of games as their Western counterparts and only twice in that 5 year span did the team in the inferior East have a higher MOV than the teams in the superior West. Like I said at the beginning of my post, the truly great teams will rise regardless. Quit making excuses for teams that don't need them. There's no need to significantly change the playoff structure because at the end of the day it won't change much because the truly great teams that deserve to win the title will rise regardless.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^will respond to this later, since im still trying to hammer out my debate. BUT COME ON MAN, you dont think there's a difference between the Heat struggling to beat the Bobcats and the Thunder having to go through the Grizzlies? The rest of the matchups make a difference too, it's a connected thing, the opponent's the champion has to face and the opponents those opponents faced. I'm not saying the best team doesn't usually win it all anyways, but I just don't think it's BALANCED or FAIR which is why it should be changed in some way.

looking at old posts from old threads out of boredom(and procrastinating my debate :side:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8981066-post769.html


^just for you TLK. I was responding to some ****** that said the Mavs choke every year and that they're just a regular season team...this was the year that the Mavs won it. I also said the Thunder would break out...and they did that year. I said that Chicago would be a threat in the playoffs due to their defense and they went to the ECF. Celtics came back strong the following year and the Spurs are still being awesome.


Essentially, my predictions in 2010 were GOAT. :kobe3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^ op of that thread is a stud imo

had no idea stacks used to post in it back then.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

the one thing that didnt come true was harden becoming a good defensive player. :ti


wait, i just realized the guy i was arguing with said no one could beat the heat as they were too overly stacked and no one stood a chance. and i brought up the MAVS. im a psychic imo.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

MAVS :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Man lots of great games and stupid boneheaded decisions... Westbrook I'm lookin at you, how could you miss so many damn shots in ot and not try to get Durant in position to score :no:


The Westbrook bashing is getting annoying


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I love how last week Lebron was tweeting about the Bad Boy Pistons 30 for 30 pumping him up and today him and Bosh are bitching about hard fouls. We all know the McRoberts foul was some bs and should've been a flagrant but keep that ish in the locker room and take care of it on the court, that kind of talk makes the whole team look soft.. Heat are up 2-0 and that's all that should matter, the more they bitch about hard fouls the more likely future playoff opponents are going to get physical with them because it's become clear they don't like that nasty, hard nosed brand of basketball and want to just out finesse teams in peace.

It's a wrap for the Bobcats down 2-0 but the Heat have put a scouting report out on themselves, force them to play half court ball as much as possible and get physical with them on the boards and when they attack the basket. If a team can bring some nasty like the Mavs did in the 2011 Finals this Heat team begins to get out of their comfort zone. Not sure anyone in the East is capable of effectively fulfilling that game plan against them but the West has a few teams who can.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This Raptors and Nets matchup is so evenly matched. Experience vs youth and very chippy I like it
Garnett is such a crowd pleaser, nets are dangerous at home 

USA chants lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hot damn boozer is killing us with his shitty defense and horrible fouls :no:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dunleavy is killing it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33402650 said:


> Dunleavy is killing it.


He can't do it alone someone needs to step up quick


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> He can't do it alone someone needs to step up quick


Well Boozer is stepping up. Too bad he's an liability on the other end.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

once again too many turnovers tonight. ross has to find a way to get his game going. if the nets take game 4 it's over.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nene is dumb for that, can't be getting yourself thrown out of a crucial playoff game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Bulls.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Snell :ti

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't fuck this up


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards did terrible late in regulation.

I'm not counting out the Bulls , they're the type of team to crawl back in a series 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DUNLEAVY :mark: BULLS :mark: :mark: :mark:

That was a close one. Those free throws toward the end and Snell's fuck up scared the crap out of me. It's good to see the Bulls get their act together for this game, though they almost lost it, but good performance nonetheless. Dunleavy was unreal, thank Christ for him and those threes.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls win! :mark:

It was cool of Mike Dunleavy Jr. to become Michael Jordan tonight. That scoring was helpful. Thanks. It would be cool if Noah became effective again though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Bulls still can't score


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We live to fight another 2 games.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nene is an idiot, he'll probably be suspended for the next game and screw his team out of a 3-1 lead.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> I love how last week Lebron was tweeting about the Bad Boy Pistons 30 for 30 pumping him up and today him and Bosh are bitching about hard fouls. We all know the McRoberts foul was some bs and should've been a flagrant but keep that ish in the locker room and take care of it on the court, that kind of talk makes the whole team look soft.. Heat are up 2-0 and that's all that should matter, the more they bitch about hard fouls the more likely future playoff opponents are going to get physical with them because it's become clear they don't like that nasty, hard nosed brand of basketball and want to just out finesse teams in peace.
> 
> It's a wrap for the Bobcats down 2-0 but the Heat have put a scouting report out on themselves, force them to play half court ball as much as possible and get physical with them on the boards and when they attack the basket. If a team can bring some nasty like the Mavs did in the 2011 Finals this Heat team begins to get out of their comfort zone. Not sure anyone in the East is capable of effectively fulfilling that game plan against them but the West has a few teams who can.


lol where were any of them "bitching"? they were asked about the fouls by the media and they said they didn't like it. are they supposed to say "YEAH BABY HIT US WE LOVE IT"


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Nene is an idiot, he'll probably be suspended for the next game and screw his team out of a 3-1 lead.


Lol that was beyond idiotic, but helps us I guess.

Game 4 is still a must win if we have any chance at all.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I know the raps played great in the second half of the season and their occasionally good defense is very much because of him, but fuck dwayne casey. I constantly see guys just go one on one when shit gets tight, it feels like there's no system in place at times and its frustrating to watch. I know lowry and derozan have serious hero ball tendencies but it should be the coach's job to make sure plays are run and there is an effort to be getting good looks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Harden is gonna have 16 more shot attempts than Dwight, then he can't can't just have 6 more points than Dwight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LET'S GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Low IQ Harden.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ouch


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden couldn't guard a fuckin lawn chair.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

So people still think Rockets are gonna win the series?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Aldridge doesnt have 40 points? WHAT A BUM!

Lol Harden. 35 points on 35 shots.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mo Williams gets trampled and no foul call? You really can do anything in loose ball situations.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

YESSSS!!
MY TEAM WON!
I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.

Harde, Dwight, Parsons, Lin, Asik, Beverly, etc. THE BEST TEAM EVER.

Rockets ALL DAY BABY!!
RIP City MY ASS!

#RocketsALLDAY


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Such a die hard fan ^


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wonder if Houston feels better knowing they've had a chance to win every game despite Harden's struggles or Portland knowing Harden is what he is at this point and likely not changing 

Regarding the calls? Eh...They missed the Lin decapitation, and the loose ball on Houston. Calls will always be missed, but for ppl to complain and say the loose ball one was worse? Blah. It is what it is. I'm tired of ref complaining


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> YESSSS!!
> MY TEAM WON!
> I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.
> 
> ...


:ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Aldridge doesnt have 40 points? WHAT A BUM!
> 
> Lol Harden. 35 points on 35 shots.


BEST CLOSER IN THE NBA :skip


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> YESSSS!!
> MY TEAM WON!
> I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.
> 
> ...


:jordan4


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> YESSSS!!
> MY TEAM WON!
> I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LA clearly needs to score 40+ for Portland to win. He needs to pick his shit up imo.



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> YESSSS!!
> MY TEAM WON!
> I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.
> 
> ...


:duck


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Best series is definitely POR/HOU imo, not GSW/LAC like everyone thought, that no Bogut is hurting us bad.

Lillard is too damn good man, I kind of want to take back my predictions on Houston winning it all, but I think winner of this regardless knocks off the Spurs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> L.A. Clippers owner Donald Sterling told his GF he does NOT want her bringing black people to his games ... including Magic Johnson ... and it's ALL on tape.
> 
> TMZ Sports has obtained audio of Sterling making the racist declaration during a heated argument on April 9th with V. Stiviano ... after she posted a photo on Instagram posing with Magic.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/26/donal...racist-audio-magic-johnson/2/#comments-anchor

:deandre


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thought it was common knowledge that Sterling is a racist POS. Guess not.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> LA clearly needs to score 40+ for Portland to win. He needs to pick his shit up imo.


Honestly, I'd be surprised if he goes off for 40 again. Houston adjusted their defense on him a bit by giving Asik more minutes and double teaming him more. And the guy doubling was often Dwight so dealing with two big men is tough for him. Its also really hard to expect a player to shoot the way he did over the course of an entire series. Its not like the guy is known for dropping 40+. He only did it once in the entire season.

Houston should run that Harden/Dwight P&R more often. It clearly works for them and Portland had no answer for it. Its amazing Dwight doesn't like playing P&R when he can get easy offense from it as a finisher and it also opens up driving lanes for the ball handler.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah sterling's been a pos from the get go. not even just the fact that he's a racist but within a couple years of buying the clippers he was refusing to pay into the players pension fund and he's always been a cheapskate with salaries. I was always surprised stern didn't try to force him to sell at some point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Thought it was common knowledge that Sterling is a racist POS. Guess not.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It is, but not to the internet world..

That all being said, taped private convo being leaked. Gotta tread lightly..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

SNOOP DOGG has spoken

http://instagram.com/p/nQn7sxv9Cr/#

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> SNOOP DOGG has spoken
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/nQn7sxv9Cr/#
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Love how the 4 best play off games are all on tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> SNOOP DOGG has spoken
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/nQn7sxv9Cr/#
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BULLS! :mark:

Oh yeah, Sterling should've been gone a long time ago.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PG hits a 3. And we off!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Donald Sterling :deandre.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Donald Sterling :deandre.


I like to think that was Deandre's exact same reaction when he got the news.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sooner Indy realizes inside-out is what got them here in the grand scheme of things, the better off they'll be. Too many glimpses, not enough consistency


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nene being suspended for Game 4 might be the biggest overreaction since the Robert Horry/Steve Nash Phoenix suspension stuff


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mahinmi can't guard Millsap at all. They need to keep going at that match up.



HeatWave said:


> Nene being suspended for Game 4 might be the biggest overreaction since the Robert Horry/Steve Nash Phoenix suspension stuff


Is it confirmed? Not really that surprising tbh.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yes it's confirmed now. It suprised me


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

how is it surprising? he put a dude in a headlock.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

kinda OT but Paul Milsap's greatness gives me so much hope for Anthony Bennett. They're the basically the same player except for the fact that Bennett is much more athletic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> how is it surprising? he put a dude in a headlock.


Pretty much. :lol

He was just asking for a suspension. Credit to Butler for not retaliating and getting himself suspended too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> how is it surprising? he put a dude in a headlock.


You really call that a headlock? Jesus...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

well i watch wwe so..


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking Pacers, seriously - losing to the Magic back in 95 was hard for me to stomach, the aftermath of the brawl in Detroit was just sad to watch - but this is stupid. I don't even know what I'm watching anymore. :lol


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

hibbert has to be injured or out of shape or something. he's fallen off so hard in the past couple months and is basically just a non-factor.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A shooting foul inside on Atlanta? Fucking shocked.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow, back-to-back 3's.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DWESSSSSST!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

When they've actually played strong the past couple minutes so I'm happy with that ...

But as a fan it just seems like I shouldn't be getting too excited about what's "supposed" to happen.

Here's hoping this is the adversity that propels them to the promised land.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was that another no contact foul on a 3?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Replay is a good thing but it's just so awkward watching how it works in Basketball & Baseball at the moment.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Never seen as many fouls on three point shots as I have in these first round series.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Was that another no contact foul on a 3?


It's a conspiracy against us bro.

NBA still mad about Detroit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL... I just didn't see the foul. Saw Korver fall down for no reason though.

Oh jesus christ. Antic in the lane.....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers in 5.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hey some smothering D, there ya go, sheesh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So many situations like this so far in the first round. 15 lead changes in the final 30 seconds... Nerves bruh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bad Lance... it never ends.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Are they going to have to fucking review everything? Just get this game over so we can watch non-crappy teams. Lets get San Antonio/Dallas started already!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys jealous that Hibbert isn't in his slump?

6 points, 3 rebounds, 2 blocks.

THE BEAST IS BACK!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> well i watch wwe so..


I do too. Tell me who does that "headlock"


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul George. :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dammit, this better not go to overtime.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers should be embarrassed at themselves for celebrating a victory like that.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can we just talk about Donald Sterling for a minute? :ti


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Pacers should be embarrassed at themselves for celebrating a victory like that.


Win's a win :flip


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Pacers should be embarrassed at themselves for celebrating a victory like that.


Hello Tomlinson.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> I do too. Tell me who does that "headlock"


in todays nba you cant get into an altercation and then put your hands around the other guys head/neck area. in my opinion a one game suspension is perfect. any longer would have been stupid but one game is reasonable.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk needs to wake the fuck up in this series


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Feels like each game some one is missing two crucial free throws at the end 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Dirk needs to wake the fuck up in this series


he should use his soccer skills to get some calls and get easy points at the line


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Yes it's confirmed now. It suprised me


That's bullshit. Especially since McRoberts wasn't suspended. Oh well, I'm pretty confident about the Wiz's chances (Dunleavy isn't scoring 35 again) but Nene is the heart and soul of the team. I don't think Drew Gooden starting in 2014 is going to lead to anything great. Hopefully Beal and Wall play lights out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavs P&R D is some of the worst I've seen.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Mavs P&R D is some of the worst I've seen.


It's really bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> in todays nba you cant get into an altercation and then put your hands around the other guys head/neck area. in my opinion a one game suspension is perfect. any longer would have been stupid but one game is reasonable.


KG choked Bill Walker and the NBA did nothing..Holding & whatnot is not as suspension worthy as striking someone is imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Look, HeatWave is going to be upset about the suspension, because he's pulling for them to beat the Bulls. Had Nene done that to LeBron James, HeatWave would demanded a 40 year for Nene.

Nene didn't just grab him from the back of the head, he head-butt him lightly. He was violent, he deserves a ban. Get over it. Wizards probably still win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

no heatwave is right. fuck suspensions in the playoffs and fuck a suspension over that weak ass shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nah, it's pretty much a suspension. It's not a shove or something we're talking about. You can't be going about the place head-butting people and grabbing them up by the head. The fuck does he think he is? There's being angry and then there's just being a cunt.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

he didn't headbutt him, they just leaned into other....


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> Look, HeatWave is going to be upset about the suspension, because he's pulling for them to beat the Bulls. Had Nene done that to LeBron James, HeatWave would demanded a 40 year for Nene.
> 
> Nene didn't just grab him from the back of the head, he head-butt him lightly. He was violent, he deserves a ban. Get over it. Wizards probably still win.


Yes that's exactly why I demanded that McRoberts be suspended for his foul on LeBron..Right?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Absolute said:


> Can we just talk about Donald Sterling for a minute? :ti


Not sure you can add anything to that, boy it sure was a fucked up comments... :sadbron


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> he didn't headbutt him, they just leaned into other....


Nah. Look at the way Nene goes in. When you go head to head you don't use that much force. He was looking to do damage there for sure. The guy is usually a well behaved gentleman, but last night he transformed into an outright thug and if you all support this, then I have no choice but to brand you all thugs as well. 



HeatWave said:


> Yes that's exactly why I demanded that McRoberts be suspended for his foul on LeBron..Right?


I was surprised you did not.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










looks pretty even to me


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> looks pretty even to me


Can we change the title of this thread tomorrow during the game to "He was violent" ?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gotta do way more than that to get suspended for the playoffs especially after he was kicked out. Don't exactly know what he was trying to prove, but think you gotta throw a punch or kick someone in the groin (or something as violent) for a suspension to occur. A fine (whatever McRoberts got would be about right) would've been enough.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Clippers president Andy Roeser issued a statement questioning the authenticity of the recording and saying that the woman who apparently made it is a defendant in a lawsuit in which she is accused of embezzling $1.8 million from the Sterling family.
> 
> “We have heard the tape on TMZ," Roeser said. "We do not know if it is legitimate or it has been altered. We do know that the woman on the tape -- who we believe released it to TMZ -- is the defendant in a lawsuit brought by the Sterling family alleging that she embezzled more than $1.8 million, who told Mr. Sterling that she would 'get even.' Mr. Sterling is emphatic that what is reflected on that recording is not consistent with, nor does it reflect his views, beliefs or feelings. It is the antithesis of who he is, what he believes and how he has lived his life."
> 
> Roeser added that the team is investigating the manner, and that Sterling "feels terrible that such sentiments are being attributed to him and apologizes to anyone who might have been hurt by them."


Ha..


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where is Griffin's suspension for throwing water at that fan? :lel


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

From twitter



> Dirk Nowitzki just yelled "What are you guys smoking?" at the refs


:banderas


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch dirk get fined for that fpalm


.. I know he may not, but yeah the refs have been garbage this post season. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs if you blow this 5 point lead like last time.... 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good lawd Monta. 

Spurs gotta run the entire clock down here so even if you miss, it goes to OT. Can't let Dallas get a possession.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YES GINOBLI

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Vinsanity!!!!!! I love him so much 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My favorite basketball player of all time just had the game winner against my favorite team. 

I can't be mad. Vince Carter :mark:

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

VINCENT LAMAR CARTER. 

This is why you run every second of the clock down breh.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My two favorite teams going to WAR. 

Vinsanity adding more to his career highlight Montage :mark:

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

VINCE CARTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SKIP BAYLESS JUST DIED


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thuganomics, Mavs are your 2nd team? Not the Raps?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Thuganomics, Mavs are your 2nd team? Not the Raps?


Raptors? :ti

I don't like them, despite being from Canada :lol

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well... That was something.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HALF MAN HALF FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man, these first round playoffs games. Amazing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where's Lady Killer??


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BIG AL :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Maybe in the bathroom with lotion, constantly looking at a gif of Carter's game winner.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

that's pretty much an exact replica of the shot he missed against the sixers in the playoffs


except it went in


:jose


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nah, DIRK didn't make the shot so TLK won't need the lotion.



Thuganomics said:


> Raptors? :ti
> 
> I don't like them, despite being from Canada :lol
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


I thought you had said you were a Raps fan before. NVM lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^He's going in dry?

Man bring on OKC/Memphis, fucking pumped right now


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BIG AL with 15 and 4 in the first quarter and putting on a hakeem like clinic


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*











about the Heat/lolcats game


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> YESSSS!!
> MY TEAM WON!
> I dont give a F if you all hate, ROCKETS ARE THE BEST TEAM TODAY. We won, we came back, Stupid blazer fans already celebrating LOL. We'll win in 6. OUR SERIES. WE WONT LOSE.
> 
> ...


*Fuck yeah! 


DON'T DISRESPECT HOUSTON! *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm starting to lose hope for the spurs. Mavs are more of a threat than I thought

I hope Manu goes HAM in game 4. no way can they afford going home 3-1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They will still in but perhaps in 7.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm betting everyone's initial predictions were way off. Indiana struggling, Spurs down, Houston loses both at home, Memphis is actually up :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> about the Heat/lolcats game


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck yea. Did not expect

Spurs down 1-2
Bulls down 1-2
OKC down 1-2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Spurs down


:jose


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The spurs clearly need to be playing Cory Joseph more. Fuck outta here with patty mills


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wouldn't panic just yet mate, Game 4 is must win though and they will


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

** SIGH **

This is bullshit..........


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow I cant believe Spurs lost, but they'll win the nxt 3 trust me. Spurs in 6.
Rockets in 6.

Fuck cHEAT


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wish this game was in Miami so I could say Gerald Henderson gotta walk home after the past 20 seconds of play...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Watched the fourth quarter from my office as I was at work tonight. Thank God my office is at the end of the hall so no one heard my yell when Carter hit that 3. Ellis was terrific, from what I saw. 

So fucking awesome. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron staring down Jordan like that will sure enough get him put in a trunk filled with Jordan shoes


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

VINFUCKINGSANITY.

The Bobcats are absolute dog shit for a playoff team, hold that L Eastern Conference. Like I said before the playoffs, Heat gonna WALK through these scrub ass teams in the East. Won't actually have a series on their hands until the NBA Finals


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm sure the Bobcats best player getting injured in the 1st half of game 1 didn't have a significant impact on the Bobcats play on the court.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:bron vs :jordan3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Lol. Look at that travel. More than 1 actually ( never even took a dribble ). These refs in these playoffs man... I'm not going to be a sore loser though. That was am great shot. Moving on to game 4.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Finally. Fucking finally, this insomnia curing game is over.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> :bron vs :jordan3


Lmao. I can tell fans are going to harass MJ's twitter about a comeback. I would be lying if I said I would not want to see that. Even if he's 51. That's Micheal-fucking-Jordan.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron with that effortless dunk :lol

and the staredown :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Memphis


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> The Bobcats are absolute dog shit for a playoff team, hold that L Eastern Conference. Like I said before the playoffs, Heat gonna WALK through these scrub ass teams in the East. Won't actually have a series on their hands until the NBA Finals


Bobcats are a decent team...Just running up against a better team, and best player is banged up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Imagine OKC/Spurs/Indiana/Chicago out in the first round :allen1


Hawks/Wizards
Heat/Brooklyn

Mavericks/Portland
Memphis/Clippers


:allen1


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ugh Bobcats aren't good enough to really test the Heat. We'll see how they do in the second round


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Worst thing is they still have to play another game.

This has already been a successful season for Bobcats regardless


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Imagine OKC/Spurs/Indiana/Chicago out in the first round :allen1
> 
> 
> Hawks/Wizards
> ...


I know you only said "imagine", but please don't do that. The jinx is a living, breathing entity. San Antonio is a damn good team, and they can still win this. That said, the WC playoffs are pretty entertaining, and I've only seen Dallas/SA and OKC/Memphis, and a bit of LA/GS. Legit zero fucks for the east, except to see what Jeff Teague is up to.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Bobcats are a decent team...Just running up against a better team, and best player is banged up.


Running up against a better team no doubt, but I stand by my statement they're ass for a playoff team (Good season for them though considering where they were last year). Inflated record from a depleted Eastern Conference, wouldn't even sniff the playoffs 9/10 years. Not trying to diminish the Heat either, they would spank the Pacers if the had to play them in the 1st round. Just no competition for them in the East.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This fucking clown Scott Brooks. :lmao

"Our offense is good right now, we're just not getting any stops."

First quarter score.

OKC - 15
MEM - 18


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> I know you only said "imagine", but please don't do that. The jinx is a living, breathing entity. San Antonio is a damn good team, and they can still win this. That said, the WC playoffs are pretty entertaining, and I've only seen Dallas/SA and OKC/Memphis, and a bit of LA/GS. Legit zero fucks for the east, except to see what Jeff Teague is up to.


Mavs pls


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> This fucking clown Scott Brooks. :lmao
> 
> "Our offense is good right now, we're just not getting any stops."
> 
> ...


70% they all just talking random shit and only doing the interviewing cause they have to


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Mavs pls


Agreed, and repped for GOATness.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD has 5 TOs and is 1-5 from the field. Dude really needs to get his shit together. 



Sons Of Liberty said:


> 70% they all just talking random shit and only doing the interviewing cause they have to


True, but I've never heard a coach say something that completely contradicts what's actually happening. Its like dude is watching a completely different game. Or has offense and defense confused.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Starting to think the rim really doesn't like KD.

That hi-low set with Marc passing to ZBo works well for Memphis.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> 70% they all just talking random shit and only doing the interviewing cause they have to


Pretty much, although Coach Pop's interviews are usually entertaining.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Allen has Durant shook


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This Memphis crowd is great. Loving this game right now.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Allen outscoring Durant lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Lol fuck outta here. If the Spurs are going down, the Thunder are too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OT again!? Fucccccckkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Memphis!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn it......


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Should have made some free throws.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Reggie took off. If he can stay hot OKC might win it all.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Grizzlies' FT shooting... :no:

Missing free throws is contagious man.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hasn't been this many OT's in a 1st round series since the GOAT 1st Round series between Bulls/Celtics


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






MJ looked mad pissed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

probably because he knows if he was 20 years younger he'd destroy that smug little face.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TexasTornado said:


> Reggie took off. If he can stay hot OKC might win it all.


Dang...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron is sick of hearing MJ's shit, this entire game was a big time middle finger from LBJ to MJ.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

read this in an ESPN article so it may be false but what exactly is this referencing:



> "Just as former commissioner David Stern came to lament his failure to punish Phil Jackson and Pat Riley for casually suggesting league motives behind officiating calls, which led to a full-fledged culture of conspiracy among NBA fans"




Clippers are fucked though. Thank fuck for Sterling. :hb


NBA won't do anything as they never do, and he has done far worse, and he just managed to alienate all his players and even his coach. have fun trying to SIGN players or bring them over. :hayden3

Not like this wasn't already known about him, but this won't go over well with any player. Any of those whacko fantasy ideas about Lebron going to the Clippers? dead. Convincing any star players to come over to finish their careers with him? Doubt it. Rivers is a god to players, but Sterling is as far as possible, especially now, from that which acts as the perfect counter balance.


actually he's fine for this era and certainly he has to die at some point right? :side:


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

One of the more enjoyable first rounds in a long time , aside from Heat and Cats I've enjoyed every series. Even the Hawks have played well. 

Spurs, Thunder, Bulls, and Pacers all have the possibility of getting knocked out of the first round is fine with me I love underdog victories and would love to see a Cinderella type finals. Heat gonna ruin that though lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

what was wrong with the Heat/Cats? Cats made the first two games pretty fun watches imo. Especially the second.



lebron also pissed off Jordan. JORDAN IS GOING TO COME BACK BEFORE ROSE. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls look like they're missing Nene's presence


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HeatWave I miss your Perkins avy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Bulls passed on their cold onto the Wizards. Now they can't by a basket.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nvm. Wizards going on a huge run.

#BealTime


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Eh, I guess the Heat going 3 -0 makes it sound more boring than it should be

Bulls, Warriors, Raptors and Rockets all facing the possibility of going down 3-1 tonight . Must win games today 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ol Moonface Mike not scoring 35 today :^>


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> HeatWave I miss your Perkins avy


:lmao 

It was time to move on..thanks for liking it though. It gave me great joy looking at it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They're really milking that racist story. But that's the media for ya.

I agree with Jalen though. I would not be playing for that guy. You can say that's stubborn & immature, but it's a principle.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

they're not milking it, he's a fucking bigot and this is one of the least terrible things he's done in the last 30 years. he's fucking awful as an owner and person in general.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This has been going on for years with him though. It's not new to anybody ( at least I would think it's not ). The league should've been gotten rid of this guy.

Jalen called him a bigot before going into break. Good for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33460954 said:


> They're really milking that racist story. But that's the media for ya.
> 
> I agree with Jalen though. I would not be playing for that guy. You can say that's stubborn & immature, but it's a principle.


Milking it to death....and I have a hard time believing some of those players do not remember his issues with Elgin Baylor and the lawsuit and Baron Davis..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If only golden state had a popular black person... :hmm: 

Does Igoudala have enough talent to go for 50? :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> If only golden state had a popular black person... :hmm:
> 
> Does Igoudala have enough talent to go for 50? :lol


Stephen Curry?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls have been terrible today. :no:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Is Gibson allowed to do that?

He picked wall and was pushing him behind Augustine and got an and 1 because of that. hat looked illegal




Notorious said:


> Stephen Curry?


Forgot his father was black fpalm

Don't like curry that much, but I hope he goes for 50+ as a 'Fuck you' :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^^^^^^CRYING!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Steve Francis is at the game wearing his own jersey..OF A TEAM WHO ISNT EVEN PLAYING


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That kind of stuff tends to happen when you're COKED up brother.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Franchise with dat self promotion

Was he handing out copies of his mixtape too or has he quit attempting a rap career?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think Wizards have this series.. LOL and honestly I think they have a chance at conf. finals considering their next opponent is the winner between Pacers/Hawks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pictures are surfacing that the Clippers have came out with their warmup shirts on backwards as a statement. I assume they'll do the same with in-game jerseys


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah I have been thinking that too. on paper they don't seem all that intimidating but when you see Wall, arisa, Beal and Gortat play.. this team can be a championship team in a couple seasons in my opinion



HeatWave said:


> Pictures are surfacing that the Clippers have came out with their warmup shirts on backwards as a statement. I assume they'll do the same with in-game jerseys



I don't get it. that means they're implying that they aren't supporting the clippers?(general manager)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> yeah I have been thinking that too. on paper they don't seem all that intimidating but when you see Wall, arisa, Beal and Gortat play.. this team can be a championship team in a couple seasons in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it weird to look at them as an Eastern Conf version of the Nuggets? Maybe it's just because of NeNe, and a great pg in Wall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> yeah I have been thinking that too. on paper they don't seem all that intimidating but when you see Wall, arisa, Beal and Gortat play.. this team can be a championship team in a couple seasons in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on their pregame speech "It's just us, we are all we got", I assume they are alienating the fanbase as well..Too emotional and uncharacteristic for me. Best way to show solidarity is to be yourself and play together imo


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah theirs no way your allowed to wear in game jerseys inside out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't like when Mike Breen says anything but BANG when someone makes a 3.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Steph Curry going HAM


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Warriors putting on an offensive clinic right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Curry going for 50+ tonight, 40 minimum


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

What a 1st quarter from Curry 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not sure if there's ever been a better ball handling PF than Griffin, maybe Chuck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can think of some C's who handle it better like Hakeem, really it has more to do with how gracefully they run the floor than ball handling


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pretty disappointed in the Clips today...They were so worried about making a statement they forgot the biggest statement they could make is playing with pride, effort and as a team...No excuse for not competing. Losing is one thing, but they don't look like they are trying at times


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Stop making excuses for the Clippers, they're still playing efficiently, you can't do anything when a team gets off to that hot of a start, they just weren't missing even with a hand in their face.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

you can respond to their hot start with a run of your own? something happens quite commonly in basketball.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

just when the clippers are cutting the lead to 10. warriors get a 3.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> you can respond to their hot start with a run of your own? something happens quite commonly in basketball.


If that was a reply to me I don't get what point you're making? I didn't say they're out of this game?

I'm just saying people need to shut up with the excuses. First I was hearing "Clippers are taking this because they have a point to prove, blah blah blah", now it's the complete opposite and it's the reason they're not playing well? Like no lmao shut up, they're losing because the Warriors are playing better.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers look awful tonight. They're barely hustling for loose balls. I don't now if it's because of the whole Sterling fiasco or because of the GSW crowd.

And I'm not surprised that the Wizards without Nene won. Nene has been a huge factor in this series and definitely gives Noah a lot of trouble but I feel that the Wizards forced the Nene matchup too much in game 3 hence their game 3 loss. The Wizards actually scored better after Nene got ejected.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

When Mark Jackson calls a play, does he say Iguodala, you got an appointment with the rim?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> When Mark Jackson calls a play, does he say Iguodala, you got an appointment with the rim?


When Curry hits a 3, does he say "mama, there goes that man"?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No Thompson could lead to some issues down the line if Curry can't stab the Clippers with a dagger, over and over


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

More fouls on three point attempts. Never seen so many as I have in these first round playoffs series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

AGAIN.

clippers cut to within 10. warriors get a 3.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well we're gonna lose in 6 most likely. Disappointing end to a good season


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This games a wrap basically. 2-2 series. 

Curry with a block on Redick gtfo!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Well we're gonna lose in 6 most likely. Disappointing end to a good season


Who?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

maybe clippers, hence the 'good season'


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Curry has a face I'd like to kick.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> maybe clippers, hence the 'good season'


Pretty sure he's talking about the Bulls.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

well I wouldn't know. past 2 pages have been purely warriors/clippers :lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Who?


Sons Of Liberty.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Curry's mom :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Who?


Bulls lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls fucking suck smh



Seabs said:


> *Curry's mom :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 *


:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:

EDIT: Oh and TAJ <3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Stop making excuses for the Clippers, they're still playing efficiently, you can't do anything when a team gets off to that hot of a start, they just weren't missing even with a hand in their face.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

she has that westbrook blank expression on her face in the beginning. :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

CP3 :lmao 

This ***** going to write a book on flopping once he retires.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls are down 3-1. Could they persevere? I hope so


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kirilenko's haircut looks like someone put a bowl on his head and cut around it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Derozan. :allen1

These Raptor nikkas dancing all over the Nets. :allen1


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Have to admit I'm glad to see the Bulls get spanked.

They're a team I want to see succeed, as in, make it deep into the playoffs. Another 2nd round exit would've been enough for the front office to wait for Rose and stand pat. Hopefully they'll get the memo that this grind it out, give it your all style works in the regular season but runs out of gas in the playoffs. Every team has their 2nd gear in the playoffs, but the Bulls are in it all year. Once the intensity picks up they just don't have enough guys to SCORE. It says a lot when a waiver grab is pretty much your best offensive player.

Rose/Butler/Melo/Taj/Noah....a man can dream.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

My man Teletovic at the buzzer. 

Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can someone explain to me why Sterling hates black people so much, yet, dates a girl who is half black? Is she okay because she is only half? I DON'T GET IT.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lolnets


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Costly game, Nets had the chance to go 3-1, now series tied. 

Nets were playing lockdown D, 2nd and 3rd than in the 4th Raps decided it was their turn to put on the clamps 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think I saw Brooklyn make a shot in the 4th...I think..


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Great defensive work on joe tonight. Shut him down and the nets seem to solely rely on Pierce to bail them out. 

They still can't stop DEMAR.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh boy really didn't like that Thibs kept the same lineup that couldn't score out there. Why the fuck didn't he have Taj and Dj out there more often :allen1


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pretty sure they held Derozan to 1 field goal in the 2nd half 

Kinda pathetic that Nets go all out on Defense to being not being able score in the 4th 
Nets have to figure out how to get JJ some quick looks before vein doubled team 
Gonna be a 7 game series 

I'm ready for another OT blazers and rockets game


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

TORONTO RAPTORS

Lowry :mark:

Demar :mark:

G :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> TORONTO RAPTORS
> 
> Lowry :mark:
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

James Harden is getting exploited so fucking bad on defense. I'm starting to think he's a masochist.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Blazers are most likely to win tonight. 3-1 lead.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DATS WHY PIERCE IS HERE! ...to lose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Game 5 is going to determine the Nets=Raptors series. Raptors' crowd going to be extra rowdy in game 5 so Raps have an advantage and that they have the momentum after that win.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is the Raptors series to lose at this point. They're clearly better than the Nets. It's now essentially become a best of 3 series with them having two home games, they should be able to close this out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

McHale's move to start Asik along side Dwight may have saved his job...Maybe....


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden might be one of the worst defenders I've ever seen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Maybe his vision is messed up because of all of that facial hair and he can't see the defender. On top of that, them bricks he's laying down too. Maybe send him to the barber. We may see better results.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Linsanity https://vine.co/v/MvHLUYYvEmu


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Arcade said:


> Blazers are most likely to win tonight. 3-1 lead.


 Houston has controlled this game. Looks like 2-2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't think Houston has completely controlled the game. I'd say controlling the game is something Golden State and Washington did earlier today. 

Those 2 stepback/pull up mid range Js Harden nailed is exactly what he needs. Just needs to become consistent at it. 


HeatWave said:


> Linsanity https://vine.co/v/MvHLUYYvEmu


:lmao Holy shit.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

uh oh Houston, leads gone just like that.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Great rim protection by Dwight, second blk also ignited the break for Harden to get going in transition.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looked like Mo Williams stepped out of bounds saving the ball, refs missed it .

That game-winning block by LMA
Edit: Nvm jinxed it, lel, Another OT game 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

mo looked pretty close to being out of bounds


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> Harden might be one of the worst defenders I've ever seen.


The saddest part of that is defense is mostly about effort. It's not like he doesn't have the physical tools.. I would say based on fan perception Harden is the most overrated player in the entire NBA. Even his stats on offense from the regular season this year are inflated from the constant ref baiting. I just can't stand the brand of basketball he plays, no effort on defense and the most obnoxious ref baiter in the NBA on offense.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sheeeeesh. Missed free throws in the final minute of a playoff game. I feel like thats happened in 50% of the games so far.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah even Reggie Miller pointed out that he basically let Batum fly right by him. No effort whatsoever.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

These playoffs man.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Woo chile, my body can't handle another OT.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow this series, these playoffs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn, another OT.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

that was just a hard foul, toughen up nba


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bad call followed up by Batum 3. wow.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What a fucking game. Woo chile, let me go to bed before I end up doing something I regret.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Very interesting officiated game..Houston gonna cry about this one for a while..McHale might as well get ready to go back to TNT


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good game, Houston you have a problem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah someone forgot to tell Houston that there are two sides of the ball and that Asik/Howard can't do everything for them. 



Btw is Harden getting worse defensively or is it just that being on a weaker team, defensively compared to the thunder, allows him to be picked apart more? I seriously just think it's getting worse and worse and he can't even be assed to get better. :side:


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Good game, *Houston you have a problem*.


I knew that line was coming from someone lmao. If anyone ever says Harden is the best 2 guard in the NBA again you all have my permission to slap them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KOBE DA GAWD RECAPTURING THE THRONE WHILE DOING NOTHING. :kobe3


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> yeah someone forgot to tell Houston that there are two sides of the ball and that Asik/Howard can't do everything for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw is Harden getting worse defensively or is it just that being on a weaker team, defensively compared to the thunder, allows him to be picked apart more? I seriously just think it's getting worse and worse and he can't even be assed to get better. :side:


Harden just doesn't have the motivation to play any type of D. But his offense is so deadly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pretty sure the motivation to play defense is to STOP THE OPPOSING TEAM FROM SCORING.



i'll never understand how professional nba players making millions cant have motivation to play both sides of the one game they play.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck the Rockets. Hope the Blazers put them away on Wednesday :dance.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> pretty sure the motivation to play defense is to STOP THE OPPOSING TEAM FROM SCORING.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll never understand how professional nba players making millions cant have motivation to play both sides of the one game they play.


Well it's pretty simple. You can always get tired of a sport you consistently play and need a break from it, no matter how much you love it.

That or he knows hes going to get paid millions REGARDLESS, purely based on his ability to score and in hope a team can surround him with great defensive players.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Well it's pretty simple. You can always get tired of a sport you consistently play and need a break from it, no matter how much you love it.
> 
> That or he knows hes going to get paid millions REGARDLESS, purely based on his ability to score and in hope a team can surround him with great defensive players.


I think some blame should be placed on McHale since he has no defensive principles. I mean defense was never Harden's forte even back in OKC but McHale doesn't even address his lackluster defense or correct it so he can pretty much get away playing lazy defense. Any other competent coach would not tolerate that kind of defense.

I feel that Rockets could easily be a top 3 defensive team with the amount of defensive specialist they have. Asik alone can be the backbone of a team's defense. The fact that the Rockets have both Asik and Dwight is ridiculous and sad since their defense is so underwhelming.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't think I've seen this competitive first round series games in a while


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> I knew that line was coming from someone lmao. If anyone ever says Harden is the best 2 guard in the NBA again you all have my permission to slap them.


He is though, but that's more because it's just such a shit position talent wise. A 38 or whatever old Kobe should not be in the top 5 of a position. Name the top 5 SG's, you can't not put Harden top 3, probably top, at all.

Warriors vs Blazers would be an amazing WCF.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden just mentally struggling...A mental block of sorts..the backlash isn't helping either. It seems with certain guys, the more they are criticized about something, the more they shy away from correcting it as a way to show they can be ok without pleasing others. He's an interesting case though. Very complex


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Stephen Curry joined Mookie Blaylock as the only players in NBA postseason history with seven rebounds, seven assists and seven 3-point field goals in a game. Blaylock scored 26 points in a playoff win in 1997 for the Atlanta Hawks.


Ma-Ma-Ma-Ma-MOOOOOOOOOKIE


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> pretty sure the motivation to play defense is to STOP THE OPPOSING TEAM FROM SCORING.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll never understand how professional nba players making millions cant have motivation to play both sides of the one game they play.


This. Absolutely this. It doesn't matter if he lacks motivation which doesn't make sense considering he's only helping his team if he does play D and fatigue doesn't work as an excuse either. Lots of guys that are better or worse players than him give much better effort on defense while also carrying a big load on offense. And lettuce be real here, Harden doesn't even play 38 MPG anyway. He plays 19 MPG considering he completely rests on one end of the floor. How is he getting tired if he's completely chilling on one end?


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*









best fans in the league

just imagine if they actually win the series. might tear the whole city down


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Portland and Oakland are better.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

and the nevada fans are better than oakland and portland


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

chip pls go. jm and I aren't allowing you to join the bandwagon since you supported tanking before the season started.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

we live in a post-rudy-gay-trade world. stop clinging to the past.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WIGGINS.


future GOAT.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> and the nevada fans are better than oakland and portland


Not anymore, no.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Guess wearing white socks makes me racist now eh? :agree:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> He is though, but that's more because it's just such a shit position talent wise. A 38 or whatever old Kobe should not be in the top 5 of a position. Name the top 5 SG's, you can't not put Harden top 3, probably top, at all.
> 
> Warriors vs Blazers would be an amazing WCF.


D Wade >>> Harden. C'mon now does defense not count for anything, fucking Jamaal Crawford plays better D then Harden and he's the definition of a pure offensive 2 guard.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The comments by that owner dude weren't even that fucking bad. 

Must be awful being that old and having a woman as stunning as that though.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Not anymore, no.


yeah, it's been all downhill since Paul George got that Nevada fan thrown out of the WAC tournament


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Say what you want about Harden but he's the most valued SG in the league. Yes healthy Kobe and Wade are both better than him but Kobe will be 36 in a few months, Wade is 32 with significant knee issues, so that leaves Harden who hasn't even reached his true prime.

And I agree with Stax. The SG is by far the weakest position in the NBA. By far. So that's why a guy like Harden can give absolutely no effort at defense and still be considered one of the better players at the position.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Honestly, Harden's ball IQ is significantly low.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> Honestly, Harden's ball IQ is significantly low.


Even when he was OKC's best playmaker?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HeatWave do you think Harden's defense has something to do with the Rockets system or lack thereof? Because I seriously don't remember him being this bad on defense with the Thunder.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Even when he was OKC's best playmaker?


IQs can decrease, ya know.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> HeatWave do you think Harden's defense has something to do with the Rockets system or lack thereof? Because I seriously don't remember him being this bad on defense with the Thunder.


Harden has to be the main scoring option for the Rockets, he didn't have to be when he was in OKC. He doesn't really know yet how to balance expending energy on both offense and defense so most of his effort is on the offensive end.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Rockets defensive plan is very much to funnel attacking players to the middle where they run in to Howard/Asik. 

Not trying to say Harden is good defensively at all but im sure that plays into it.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I agree that because SG as a position is weak overall in the NBA right now that Harden is a top 3 guy.. it's just when people say he's THE best SG in the NBA where I have to whole heartedly disagree. It's all about the lack of straight up effort and focus for Harden on defense, can't put it on the system considering the Rockets are primarily in man and Harden just can't seem to keep tabs on his man with any sort of consistency or even keep the ball handler in front of him playing on ball defense. Just the amount of times he get's caught sleeping on basic back door cuts is alarming. 

When you really look at the full spectrum of what makes a good SG and also take into account competitive fire, basketball IQ, defensive awareness/effort, on ball defense.. at this point in time Wade is still the more complete overall player. Wade's numbers took a hit from the time he missed with injuries this year but at the end of the day Harden is still a one way player and Wade isn't. D Wade might not be scoring at the the same clip as Harden these days but he plays a completely different role on a very potent offensive team where he isn't the 1st scoring option like Harden is. It's the things that don't show up on the stat sheet (ie: effort defensively and competitiveness) that separate Wade from Harden still. How much longer Wade can keep it that way with his nagging injury issues and Hardens continuing progression is up in the air.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> best fans in the league
> 
> just imagine if they actually win the series. might tear the whole city down


I was at the game last night (I'm a Spurs fan but I live in NY and love me some post-season basketball) and it was really cool seeing all the Toronto fans at the Barclays and after the game they were all cheering and chanting and hi-fiving out on Fulton Street.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

the best fans in the league show up to games when their team isn't GREAT. raptor fans didn't do much of that for a long time. :kobe8




btw :ti @ Howard if the Rockets lose this series. ALL ABOUT WINNING, RIGHT? Ya fucking whiny bitch.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ummm when did the raptors fans not show up? pretty sure theyre consistently one of the best attendance wise


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pretty sure the Raptors have only been top 10 in attendance like 2 or 3 times in the last 10 seasons. But they were never in the bottom 10 either so there's that. They're pretty much always around the 10-17 range.

But anyways I don't see the point in using that as a reason to discredit Raptor fans. Pretty sure there isn't a single team that's always amongst the top rankings in attendance even when they're terrible. Every team has a large amount of fairweather fans who only show up when the team is good.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah I just checked the attendance numbers on espn. they've only dipped below 90% but never gone below 16,500 a year. usually around high 17s or 18k. so yeah not the best but they consistently support


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pretty sure viewership ratings also tanked which is why they started showing EVERY GAME for free on a given provider.



not saying they're not great because i think they are too, but saying they're the best is going too far. even though that's just classic MIKE for you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What team's viewership ratings don't decline when they suck?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> pretty sure viewership ratings also tanked which is why they started showing EVERY GAME for free on a given provider.
> 
> 
> 
> not saying they're not great because i think they are too, but saying they're the best is going too far. *even though that's just classic MIKE for you.*


:kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kings and Pistons fans >>>>>>



Notorious said:


> HeatWave do you think Harden's defense has something to do with the Rockets system or lack thereof? Because I seriously don't remember him being this bad on defense with the Thunder.


Gotta be, because he's never been THIS bad. and to be honest, the majority of the guys are bad(At least as a unit). Seeing him out of place alot makes me think it's a communication thing. Guys don't know who to pick up it seemed like at times last night. It's as if Houston as a unit plays playground defense. 



Chismo said:


> IQs can decrease, ya know.


You can stop now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They definitely have communication issues on defense. Constant missed rotations, missed assignments, etc.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dwight Howard should be going like 25/15. What the hell

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> *the best fans in the league show up to games when their team isn't GREAT. raptor fans didn't do much of that for a long time.* :kobe8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you serious?

How many Raptor games have you watched in the past 10 years? Granted, our attendance wasn't top 10 in the past decade but what do you expect? Raptors only went to the playoffs like 3 times in the past 10 years and barely had any potential but we never dipped to bottom 10 in attendance. Watch any games in the Bosh-Barngnai era where we were a treadmill team and tell me how many of those games had dead crowds. Raptors in post-Vince Carter era are a POOR MAN'S version of the current treadmill Atlanta Hawks and that's saying a lot yet you'll never see the Raptors have an Atlanta-esque crowd.

Look back at 2008 where we barely made the playoffs and we knew we were just a 1st round team yet the fans were as wild as OKC or Warrior fans. Hell, the crowd we have right now are crowds you would expect in a championship contending team like the HEAT and not on a 48 win team.

Moreover, Raptors also have an amazing fanbase in the internet. Their forums are amongst the most active out of any other team by a good margin even back when the Raptors were a 20-win team.

So please don't say shit about Raptor fans considering that we've been through a lot especially when BC was our general manager that drafted Bargnani and had to live through him for 7 years.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Al Jefferson is out tonight. Looks like the Bobcats are waving the white flag.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Dwight Howard should be going like 25/15. What the hell
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


He is :lmao


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Gotta be, because he's never been THIS bad. and to be honest, the majority of the guys are bad(At least as a unit). Seeing him out of place alot makes me think it's a communication thing. Guys don't know who to pick up it seemed like at times last night. It's as if Houston as a unit plays playground defense.


D12 makes the rest of his team lazy on perimeter D; they think there is a larger margin for error than there actually is. This may have been ok during the Orlando years when Dwight gave occasional fucks and would pick up teammates but not now.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RIP to Dr. Jack Ramsay 

Blazers win this series for him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> the best fans in the league show up to games when their team isn't GREAT. raptor fans didn't do much of that for a long time. :kobe8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you an idiot or something? Do we look like the Hawks, Pistons, or Bobcats arenas? Our arenas were always filled. No people are not going to stand outside in the cold and cheer on regular season games for absolutely no reason. I don't see any other teams have to have a street close off intersections cause people are watching the game from outside the arena, EVEN WHEN THEY'RE NOT PLAYING AT HOME..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WARRIORS

Got my Game 6 ticket!!! Fuck yeah!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Are you an idiot or something? Do we look like the Hawks, Pistons, or Bobcats arenas? Our arenas were always filled. No people are not going to stand outside in the cold and cheer on regular season games for absolutely no reason. I don't see any other teams have to have a street close off intersections cause people are watching the game from outside the arena, EVEN WHEN THEY'RE NOT PLAYING AT HOME..


Speaking of which, it's one of the coolest things I've seen in sports to have an intersection with hundreds of people watching the game together. Just awesome.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So many fucking fouls on 3 point attempts these playoffs. It's insane.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> He is :lmao


nah I meant like In general, like from regular season

only going 18/12 :side:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS
> 
> Got my Game 6 ticket!!! Fuck yeah!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Lucky guy, have fun!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> *Are you an idiot or something?* Do we look like the Hawks, Pistons, or Bobcats arenas? Our arenas were always filled. No people are not going to stand outside in the cold and cheer on regular season games for absolutely no reason. I don't see any other teams have to have a street close off intersections cause people are watching the game from outside the arena, EVEN WHEN THEY'RE NOT PLAYING AT HOME..


Don't let yourself be trolled so easily. There was no reason to have the bolded in your post except to escalate tension.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Are you an idiot or something? Do we look like the Hawks, Pistons, or Bobcats arenas? Our arenas were always filled. No people are not going to stand outside in the cold and cheer on regular season games for absolutely no reason. I don't see any other teams have to have a street close off intersections cause people are watching the game from outside the arena, EVEN WHEN THEY'RE NOT PLAYING AT HOME..


stop saying we.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh yeah also...

MAVS:mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



MrMister said:


> Don't let yourself be trolled so easily. There was no reason to have the bolded in your post except to escalate tension.


Are you the principle of an elementary school or a moderator of a mature forum? I didn't use foul language, I was questioning his intelligence. If idiot is an overly-offensive term, god help us all.

Don't really care for any of the games tonight, but I wanna see Hawks and Mavs win just for the lols.

Those Tuesday games though!! :mark::mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> stop saying we.


Plz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> stop saying we.


I'm from Toronto, they don't have to be my favourite team, but this is my city and I will always support them second to my favourite team, so it is *we*.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm from Toronto, they don't have to be my favourite team, but this is my city and I will always support them second to my favourite team, so it is *we*.


Yes. They. Do.

Good lord you have no fibre.

We among sports fans holds sacred and you throw it around like ones at a titty bar. 

Plz hate all the teams I cheer for.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

toronto. it's CANADIAN'S city.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Are you the principle of an elementary school or a moderator of a mature forum? I didn't use foul language, I was questioning his intelligence. If idiot is an overly-offensive term, god help us all.
> 
> Don't really care for any of the games tonight, but I wanna see Hawks and Mavs win just for the lols.
> 
> Those Tuesday games though!! :mark::mark:


Yes idiot and moron and all those can get you a ban. You didn't even get an actual warning lol. Thinking of banning you just for being you.


If you cut the teams you root for down to THREE, you can stay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

canadian you know it's not christmas anymore right. lel why you got a christname bro? IT'S JUNE. :lel



also JAMES JONES, best shooter in the NBA #starisms :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> canadian you know it's not christmas anymore right. lel why you got a christname bro? *IT'S JUNE*. :lel
> 
> 
> 
> also JAMES JONES, best shooter in the NBA #starisms :mark:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i was thinking of the FINALS. :side:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What is a Lakers fan doing thinking about the finals?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

what did james jones do im watching mike scott


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

mike scott :mark:


Pacers down 15 :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers are pathetic. They should be ashamed of themselves. This Atlanta team is not a good team but they're getting their ass kicked badly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

the last time I checked, it was 20-21. next thing you know. 48-27 :ti 

28-6 run :ti :ti :ti

RISE AND FALL OF INDIANA BEGINS TONIGHT :ti :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Frank Vogel. Chris Copeland was signed to do what this buck toothed Hawks retard is doing. Yet he refuses to play him. Since Scola is doing so much better, with an over under of -18 in just 8 minutes.

He'll be fired soon. Good fucking riddence. I'm ready for this team to be overhauled entirely. PG, West, CJ, Ian and Copeland I guess are the only ones who deserve to stay.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

games not over yet man


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

But still. When Atlanta starts hitting 3s like no ones business, we go into a monumental paralysis mode and can't seem to find an answer. I'd feel a little better if they were just hitting over tight defense, but there's so many wide open looks. Just sucks.

Vogel can't / won't adjust.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

damn that fan letting pg have it :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yo in 2k14 mike scott cant even shoot 3's man wtf is this



That fan though going off on Paul George :allen1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Silly me for believing the Pacers would be motivated and dead set on winning this game. Outscored 41 to 19 in the 2nd. Going to need a 3rd quarter like in game 2 to save the season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Shelvin Mack tho. I remember him from those classic Butler teams.

Someone needs to kick Hibbert's ass.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

even if the pacers lose this game the series isnt over yet man. keep the faith theyre the 1 seed for a reason


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

they're #1 seed because Miami didn't give a shit


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy shit. Pacers are getting murdered.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

hibbert

4 fouls in 11 minutes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance gets hit in the face. Doesn't retaliate. Gets a technical. I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Magic will take Vogel. :draper2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking finally. Copeland is in. About 2 quarters too late.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RIP Bobcats. It was....amusing


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP Bobcats , welcome back Hornets

Spurs vs Mavs should be good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

matt carroll the greatest bobcat of all time


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At this point, I bet the Hawks could shoot full court shots like its NBA Jam and still make 75% of them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron James is just scary fucking good. Imma call it another day at the office. Dude was on that Jordan type shit where he was making it look so effortless and just toying with everyone out there. 

Indy's D getting killed by ATL's spacing. They just do such a great job of spreading the floor. Their bigs can shoot, work in the pick and pop, open up driving lanes for guards etc. Indy (especially their bigs) hasn't really done a good job of contesting their shots and they've been late to rotate at times.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

here come the pacers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, if Cope coulda just nailed those 3s..


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At least the Pacers are finally starting to show a little fight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> LeBron James is just scary fucking good. Imma call it another day at the office. Dude was on that Jordan type shit where he was making it look so effortless and just toying with everyone out there.
> 
> Indy's D getting killed by ATL's spacing. They just do such a great job of spreading the floor. Their bigs can shoot, work in the pick and pop, open up driving lanes for guards etc. Indy (especially their bigs) hasn't really done a good job of contesting their shots and they've been late to rotate at times.


His FG% this season and in the playoffs have been crazy. And to basically have back to back seasons of shooting 50% or better is something I never thought he'd be capable of. I wonder if this is what his peak looks like

Indy in 7 it seems..No way they get eliminated


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Obvious kicked ball. Not called. Come the fuck on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

damn, that korver shot....


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That Korver 3 was a momentum killer. 



HeatWave said:


> His FG% this season and in the playoffs have been crazy. And to basically have back to back seasons of shooting 50% or better is something I never thought he'd be capable of. I wonder if this is what his peak looks like
> 
> Indy in 7 it seems..No way they get eliminated


I think this probably is his peak. I can't see him getting any better because I'm honestly not sure if there's anything else he can work on lol. You could criticize his off-ball and post game awhile back but he's really improved in those aspects last couple of seasons. That really allows him to get his pts within the flow of the offense and he can takeover whenever they need him to. 

His midrange game looked really good in this series too. In some playoffs in the past, he's struggled with that. We'll wait and see if it holds up later on. 

His passing in the second half was fantastic, just picked the lolcats apart with some pinpoint passes.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavs P&R D is still trash. Dudes rolling out the red carpet for SA to score. 

If I'm Pops, I keep giving Ellis that long 2 coming off the P&R, can't let him get to the rim where he's much more effective.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

didn't get to see the game because I was out and youre not getting any nba games on tv here unless its the raps, but the pacers really are looking like a sad story right now.I see hibbert still a bum with an all time woat performance, even if they sneak by here, what are the chances they can do anything? I don't see him getting better by playing more games. he needs an offseason badly


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron still isn't super great off the ball. He can move around well but usually only if it's a play otherwise he does the stand around and wait for the ball to come back routine.


but yeah, this is definitely his peak as his athleticism won't hold up like this forever either.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Did Dirk forget how to play basketball?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

San Antonio's bench play is winning them this game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Splitter has played Dirk very well imo but he's been missing shots he normally makes and even some open shots like in game 1 which is WTF status for Dirk.

m i k e (you should hold me in high regard for spacing between each letter btw), streaming is the way to go brother. I haven't seen any of the games on TV.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron's prime is probably going to last another two years, he's still only 29. After that it's not like he'll be walking around like a cripple, but he's smart enough to play a more grounded game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Look at Blair..Making Pop look like a fool for NEVER using him..smh

Mavs-23 free throws
Spurs-9

Spurs not winning with the FT gap being that wide


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Paul George is the 1st player in NBA history with at least 25 points, 10 rebounds, 5 steals, 5 assists in a playoff LOSS


WOOOOW


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

the gif is better..


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another close finish here? spurs-mavs tied 77-77


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Splitter has played Dirk very well imo but he's been missing shots he normally makes and even some open shots like in game 1 which is WTF status for Dirk.
> 
> m i k e (*you should hold me in high regard for spacing between each letter btw*), streaming is the way to go brother. I haven't seen any of the games on TV.


higher than all others, brother.

and yeah I live on firstrow but I was out getting wings with ppl and you know the nba gets no love anywhere in Canada if hockey is on



also







@ that lance gif


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol. Shawn Marion goes to help Monta Ellis up. Falls down as Monta gets to his feet.

Since the Pacers won't be playing for the Title, I hope the Spurs destroy everyone and win it all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i'm starting to think the ECF is gonna be Miami/Washington

and western conference..... oh lord.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Look at Blair..Making Pop look like a fool for NEVER using him..smh
> 
> Mavs-23 free throws
> Spurs-9
> ...


Blair was constantly whining an complaining, always out of shape, and played for himself only. Not sure how much he's changed in Dallas but he got more than enough chances with the Spurs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs should've been up 3-1 right now.

but no, damn it, vince!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*THANK YOU JESUS​*


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

₵ash®;33553585 said:


>


Haha, this reminds me of Rush. After a concert, instead of partying, they'd read books and stuff.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't even drink, but I feel like having one. These playoffs man... My hands shaking. Wtf lol.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Once I saw Tony Romo I knew Dallas was going to lose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

As for DeJuan Blair, he can suck dick. Fucking scrub.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DeJuan Blair's boneheaded kick costed them the game even though he was the one that got the Mavs back in the game.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not sure this shit is good for my health.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I still remember a few months ago thinking to myself, "Man my Buffalo Bills have done nothing but disappoint me for almost two decades, my New York Mets actually choke in more ways then the Bills, well at least I got my Pacers!"

Stupidest statement I've ever made right there. :dance


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



MrMister said:


> Yes idiot and moron and all those can get you a ban. You didn't even get an actual warning lol. Thinking of banning you just for being you.
> 
> 
> If you cut the teams you root for down to THREE, you can stay.


If that's ban worthy then l-o-frikken-l.

Get that lame fufu joke outta here.

Hope Wizards end the series. Feel bad cause I feel like Memphis should be up 3-1 they completely threw away that game 4.

If we go with starting Green again, Warriors could take another W.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

did the raptors/warriors fuse into one team? do we have warrior raptors? :mark: how else could you say we, right?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Except for Miami who isn't having any of this shit, these playoffs have been outstanding. It feels like every game is going down to the wire. I have no idea how the Western Conference playoffs will shape up.

Too bad this Sterling crap is overshadowing the greatness on the court.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

SPurs got out of a tight one there.

Lol just fuck off already Pacers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Hibbert: 0 rebounds
Kyle Korver: 9 rebounds

:maury


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Roy Hibbert: 0 rebounds
> Kyle Korver: 9 rebounds
> 
> :maury











http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2044934-internet-pokes-fun-at-roy-hibbert-after-game-5-dud?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

apparently Adam Silver is holding a press conference in 15 minutes regarding Sterling. From what I've been reading, there's a provision in the agreement between owners and the NBA that says the league can remove an owner and take control of the team until it's sold and this is what a lot of people are expecting Silver to do.


should be interesting


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Paul George's house got robbed:

http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/10856619/home-paul-george-indiana-pacers-robbed-game

:george


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> That might explain why Roy Hibbert disappeared from the floor during the game. Hibbert is robbing the Pacers for millions of dollars now he is robbing his own teammates




:ti


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sterling banned for life, and a 2.5mil fine. And they gonna try to get him to sell.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Donald Sterling has been banned for life in any NBA related meetings, and the staples arena

and sued for 2.5 million dollars 

and he is urging higher power to get him to sell the clippers organization :allen1


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BOOM!

Sterling banned for life from attending games, practices and any business ventures related to the NBA. Also fined the maximum amount( $2.5 mil )and Silver said he's urging the owners to remove him via vote.

edit: ninja'd several times :jose there goes my reporting career


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Move Clippers to Seattle pls. Seattle Superclippers has a nice ring to it.




Chrome said:


> So Paul George's house got robbed:
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/10856619/home-paul-george-indiana-pacers-robbed-game
> 
> :george


Word has come out that the robber was planning to mug Hibbert at the arena last night, but Hibbert didn't show up. :side:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Adam Silver laying down the hammer. :westbrook2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> Word has come out that the robber was planning to mug Hibbert at the arena last night, but Hibbert didn't show up. :side:


Well that's good. Don't think Hibbert would be able to rebound from the devastation of getting mugged.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Any guesses as to who will own the Clips now?


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Absolute said:


> Any guesses as to who will own the Clips now?


I've heard Magic Johnson REALLY wants to buy them


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

nice ruling from Silver.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah I think Magic Johnson and the ownership group he was with that bought the Dodgers will end up purchasing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

oh man, MAGIC going to try to split LA.


lel too bad he doesn't realize LAKERS>any one individual player...unless he starts hiring laker legends. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*So :dean is the NBA Commissioner?*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Please bring them back. LA has too many teams anyways. #BringBackTheSonics


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Silver telling Sterling to











Goat smiley


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think this GIF perfectly sums up the Pacers play post all-star break


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Oh man. :lol


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

There are few things in life that piss me off like racism.

That said, this whole business with Sterling stinks to high heaven. This wasn't a discrimination in the workplace issue. This wasn't based on anything he officially did with the team. This was based on a secretly recorded private conversation that was deliberately recorded to use with malicious intent against him.

I am not excusing his opinions in any way but the way all of this went down ain't right.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The golddigger should be in jail for illegally taping him without consent. She should have to prove he said it was ok to tape him.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This isn't a convenience store that he owns. It's a team in a league with revenue sharing. He was bad for business and has repeatedly proven to be a racist scumbag. Several sponsors already pulled out and the Vice President of the NBA Players Union said the players were willing to hold out in protest.



NBA had no choice but to be like









Also they didn't take the team from him, the only way they will do that is by a vote which is apart of the NBA constitution that Sterling knows about and agreed upon.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Apparently there was another person in the room that also said he knew he was being recorded. There's also more audio the gold-digger has that confirms Stern knew he was recorded that she is planning to release.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Clippers released statement saying they "wholeheartedly support & embrace the decision ...Now the healing process begins”


Healing process...I'm done with these dudes


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> "We don't evaluate what's right and wrong," Sterling is heard telling his black-and-Latina mistress when she asked if it was right to treat black as less than white. "We live in a society. We live in a culture. We have to live within that culture."
> 
> Sterling adheres to a pervasive culture, the hierarchy established by global white supremacy.
> 
> "I don't want to change the culture because I can't," Sterling says. "It's too big."


I wasn't aware he said this tbf. :hmm:


still, he just didn't deserve to be an owner in the league and it has nothing to do with this one incident alone. the fact it had to come from this incident is both sad and frustrating as it's a terrible situation for Sterling with the way it happened and golddiggers are quite awful themselves.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

wtf is with all these days off they are giving geriatric Brooklyn. What a crock of shit that is.

Games come faster plz.

These days can't play basketball every other day? Probably need a month to recover from sex with their wives.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I like that Lowry and Amir got two days of rest, personally.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sure, but they would have gone out and given just as much effort as last game even with no days off. 

Days off clearly favours Brooklyn, regardless of health.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Oh man. :lol


:ti You suppose to be an all-star. Start playing ball and stop traveling.


I think it was the right call by Sliver to ban Sterling. He doesn't want blacks to attend his games, then we don't want you around the NBA :lel

Do other members of the Sterling family own the team or not?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



DashingRKO said:


> :ti You suppose to be an all-star. Start playing ball and stop traveling.
> 
> 
> I think it was the right call by Sliver to ban Sterling. He doesn't want blacks to attend his games, then we don't want you around the NBA :lel
> ...


*His wife owns like 50 percent I think.*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sterling got permabanned from NBA Forums. :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *His wife owns like 50 percent I think.*


If so then either she can get the rest of the ownership or find someone to purchase Donald's share be co-owner.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Donald Sterling has been banned for life in any NBA related meetings, and the staples arena
> 
> and sued for 2.5 million dollars
> 
> and he is urging higher power to get him to sell the clippers organization :allen1


Why is HE being sued? He wasnt the one doing the tape recording and leaking :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*He was fined 2.5 million dollars... not sued.*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well that was good 

Ugh I hope bulls win later but my confidence is low

N man okc needs to play alot better


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A lifetime ban is kind of ridiculous. What he said was fucked up, stupid, pretty much anything you want to call it. The fine is understandable. Even a temporary ban. Even if the NBA tried making him sell the team.

But for comments he made in a private conversation, a lifetime ban seems so extreme. I would understand if he made the comments publicly... His stupid ass got set up and fucked hard by the gold digger. LOL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm glad Sterling got recorded and glad he got exposed. He deserves the fucking worst, the absolute piece of garbage.

Those comments were scary, that was some Mein Kampf shit. It's one thing to do a John Terry or Riley Cooper and say something, but this is this guys inherent mentality that's been exposed. He genuinely has these racist ideals, it's fucking disgusting. He deserves to fucking die. Piece of shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Maybe Sterling wouldn't have gotten a lifetime ban if he didn't have a history of being a racist douchebag while he also showed absolutely no remorse for what he said. Just saying.

Also count in the fact that just how huge this story became in America, the fact that the NBA would've taken a HUGE hit to their image if they kept Sterling and the fact that players almost unanimously wanted him out as an owner. It's pretty obvious.

He got what he deserved.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Maybe Sterling wouldn't have gotten a lifetime ban if he didn't have a history of being a racist douchebag while he also showed absolutely no remorse for what he said. Just saying.


Great point. I just read a little about his history. What an idiot.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Word is he's just urging to sell the team.

Sonics! Sonics! Sonics! Sonics! Sonics! Sonics!​


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They aren't going to move the team out of LA, even if they aren't as popular as the Lakers. People can give up the Seattle pipedream.

And Sterling won't go quietly either. He's gonna try to sue.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *He was fined 2.5 million dollars... not sued.*


What was Artest's fine for the Detroit brawl?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

A defiant Donald Sterling just said he would NOT sell the Los Angeles Clippers.

Sterling told Fox News' Jim Gray the team was NOT for sale. Gray said on Fox News he spoke with Sterling just before NBA Commish Adam Silver banned Sterling for life.

Silver said in his news conference ... if 3/4 of the NBA owners get on board they can force Sterling to sell the team. If that happens it looks like Sterling may well go to legal war.

It sounds like it may come to that.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz30JWbGIDU


:ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Maybe Sterling wouldn't have gotten a lifetime ban if he didn't have a history of being a racist douchebag while he also showed absolutely no remorse for what he said. Just saying.
> 
> Also count in the fact that just how huge this story became in America, the fact that the NBA would've taken a HUGE hit to their image if they kept Sterling and the fact that players almost unanimously wanted him out as an owner. It's pretty obvious.
> 
> He got what he deserved.


*Yeah I think he got what he deserved as well. I wonder, though, how much of it will hold up. Even if the owners vote to oust him his wife still owns half the team and they can't touch her. 


Also it's weird how if I rapist/murderer whatever got out of prison after serving their sentence they could go to an NBA game. Sterling can't. 

I hope Sterling puts on a disguise like Dixie Carter did and tries to sit in his own seat tonight :lmao*


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> What was Artest's fine for the Detroit brawl?


Suspended for the rest of the season without pay (50ish games I think), I don't think there was a fine.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> When Golden State Warriors assistant coach Darren Erman was fired earlier this month, the reason given was a "violation of company policy."
> 
> It turns out that Erman's violation was secretly recording conversations between the team's coaches and players, according to sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> ...


It's an epidemic..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

his wife owns 50% of the team? :lmao


his wife is fine with his mistress? WTF IS STERLING'S LIFE? :lmao




sterling is horseshit. the fact this only happened now is horseshit. this case is horseshit. none of this is going to work out in court.



also these black athletes need to simmer the fuck down. 90% of them are probably religious and probably say a lot of homophobic(probably even some racist) shit super casually so they best be prepared if this shit does end up fucking sterling over as they'll probably get blackmailed every day.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The fine and banning him for life is fine, but I feel like trying to force him to sell the team is ridiculous. I think some people need to calm the fuck down and let this whole thing die out. 

The Clippers have this up on their site










I get that, but now other teams are uniting behind the message on their sites. I mean they act like this is the first time there was racism in sports. Who here is really shocked that an old rich white guy said those things. Just play ball and ignore it, not parade it around at other games. 

Silver dropping the Ban Hammer was pretty BOSS though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> Suspended for the rest of the season without pay (50ish games I think), I don't think there was a fine.


According to Wiki's brawl info: Remainder of the season (86 games; 73 regular season and 13 playoff) =	$4,995,000 in lost salary


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*I wonder if any of the owners that are getting ready to vote on Sterlins fate have ever said anything like that before in private :hayden3*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> They aren't going to move the team out of LA, even if they aren't as popular as the Lakers. People can give up the Seattle pipedream.
> 
> And Sterling won't go quietly either. He's gonna try to sue.


Well the owners are going to encourage each other and try and force him to sell the team if he doesn't want to, so I wouldn't count the chickens before they hatch. 

But yeah, I expect he's going to sue.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






0 points, 0 rebounds, 4 personal fouls, in 12 minutes. HAHAHAHA!!!!!﻿


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> 0 points, 0 rebounds, 4 personal fouls, in 12 minutes. HAHAHAHA!!!!!﻿


Hibbert doesn't need a psychiatrist... He needs a good old-fashion locker room ass beating.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If these comments were the only public account of Sterling's racism then I'd agree that a life-time ban was too excessive but the guy has a history of very harsh racism. He was a cancer to the league and I'm glad Silver acted accordingly. I am a little sick of this media outcry though. I can't handle seeing Stephen A. Smith all over ESPN.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Dunleavy. This is an elimination game. Gotta be more efficient. 

And play some fuckin defense Boozer please.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thibs needs to pause the game and go edit the sliders. It's ok Thibs, you don't have to prove anything by playing with the user FG% slider at 25% and the CPU FG% slider at 75%.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Adam Silver should do something about Kendrick Perkins trying to create his own shot.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Myers said:


> The fine and banning him for life is fine, but I feel like trying to force him to sell the team is ridiculous. I think some people need to calm the fuck down and let this whole thing die out.
> 
> The Clippers have this up on their site
> 
> ...


I hate when my intelligence is insulted, and that's what this whole fake outrage has been about. Insulting ppl's Intelligence. "We are one"? Really? Come on..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> also these black athletes need to simmer the fuck down. 90% of them are probably religious and probably say a lot of homophobic(probably even some racist) shit super casually so they best be prepared if this shit does end up fucking sterling over as they'll probably get blackmailed every day.


blacks cant be racist the fuck you talkin bout

"we are a black league" - charles barkley April 2014 

oh nvm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Memphis is always that one team in the playoffs that are over-matched on paper but compete with the best. I guess toughness doesn't transfer to "on paper".


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Memphis is always that one team in the playoffs that are over-matched on paper but compete with the best. I guess toughness doesn't transfer to "on paper".


They're so gritty. I love it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Kevin Durant hasn't scored in the 11 minutes that Tony Allen's been on the court tonight.


Son...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like Taj Gibson fucked his ankle up. Ouch.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I swear, it feels like a fight could break out at any time during these Grizzlies games


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Durant & Westbrook are 8-of-25 shooting tonight and now 19-of-70 over last 2 games.


Memphis got the cheats codes working this series


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nene hasn't been crashing the boards like Noah, but he's feeling it. Efficiency wise he's putting the Bulls away. Crank up the D Chicago.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD is being doubled on the perimeter and even when he isn't, they have Gasol shading him on the strongside but still, he's gotta perform way better than this. A post game would help him a lot against a D like this. 

Dude admitted he let Tony Allen get to his head btw.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Forcing Sterling to sell the team sets a very dangerous precedent.

That's why I'm more than okay with Silver basically putting Sterling in a position where they don't have to fire him because he'll quit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Adios Chicago!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BOX OUT!

Fucking shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well that sucked. Get Melo plz so this team can score more than 69 points.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Washington with the Gentleman's Sweep. And here I was saying they'd win in 6...smh

And who was it who had them in 3? I commend you..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, I hope they can get that max player. Either if it's Melo or Love, they have to get someone who can at least consistently put the ball* in* the basket and not off of it.

Boozer fucking sucks. He needs to go too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










You're next Houston..The Gentleman's Sweep is always looking for new members


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I want the Clippers now to win it all. 

Out of pure anger. Yes I'm white.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Z-Bo!!!! :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bulls actually worse than I expected. WTF happened to Carlos Boozer.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I really don't want to see another Chicago series like that again. It'll kill me to see offensive ineptness like that again for 4-7 games. Please stay healthy Rose. Please bring in a shooter GarPax. 

Congrats to the team for over-achieving, but it means nothing when you are bounced in the first round.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

TNT taking this TOOO far. You'd think the Clips/Warriors are in the NBA finals


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can we retroactively vote for Tony Allen as defensive player of the year?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> TNT taking this TOOO far. You'd think the Clips/Warriors are in the NBA finals


Reggie has always been a total homer for the LA teams, hell he picked the Clips to win it all :lmao


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm sure this Grizzlies-Thunder game will come down to the last shot per usual.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone read the story about Mark Jackson banning Jerry West from attending GSW games? That's wild


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Griz you guys fucking suck. Up by 20 with a few minutes left in the 3rd and you somehow blow the lead that fast :drake1


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I swear this has to be a record for fouls on three point attempts over a 1-2 week period.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

More overtime :side:

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Griz, you suck. What a terrible possession, would have had a better shot if Conley just attempted a 3 over a dbl.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Grizz vs Thunder is the match-up from basketball heaven. That is all.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SoupBro said:


> Griz, you suck. What a terrible possession, would have had a better shot if Conley just attempted a 3 over a dbl.


Out of a timeout too. 

Looks like Mike Miller might win this for Grizzlies though.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't know why they haven't use Ibaka more. He's only shooting 58% this postseason


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOL Joey Crawford iced Durant


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Great. If OKC loses, they'll blame it on Crawford's interrupt.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Please no game winner from Durant 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Would be stupid to blame Joey for that miss.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Memphis fpalm. Was that the shot you wanted :duck a contested 3 from Miller. They deserve to lose this game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Only fitting that Crawford calls off the last shot.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mike Miller speaks so well for looking like trailer trash. Good job Grizzy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh thank goodness LOL

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I love it. Shot was definitely late. Grizz win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good night OKC...See you next year


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Glad I choose that game to follow over 2 crappy Eastern Conference games and the first half of Clippers/Warriors.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD on that Dirk in 07 shit. Receives MVP via satellite. :lel

Chokelahoma City Blunder stays thunderstruck. :lel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33594194 said:


>


:lol

I laughed at this more than I should have.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So who's gonna take over for Brooks?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> KD on that Dirk in 07 shit. Receives MVP via satellite. :lel
> 
> Chokelahoma City Blunder stays thunderstruck. :lel


Post of the year. :flair4


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> So who's gonna take over for Brooks?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This Grizzlies/Thunder series is so frustrating to watch as a Grizzly fan. If you're a fan of neither teams then it's a really thrilling and entertaining series like the Bulls/Celtics series back in 2009 but watching the Grizzlies failing to put away games without having to force an overtime is so frustrating as a Grizzly fan.

Honestly, everyone on the Grizzlies except for Z-Bo and Mike Miller are so scared to shoot the ball especially Conley and Gasol. OKC are sagging them off and giving them an open shot that they can easily make yet they'd rather pass up the open shot for a tougher one. Someone needs to tell them to grow some balls. 

But whatever, Grizzlies won.  Hopefully Durant doesn't pull a 2012 game 6 LeBron.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

More fouls on 3 point attempts...geez.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Brooks needs to go because the Thunder's offense is a horrible mess with him as coach. They don't run anything in particular and it's frustrating because they have so many great players.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DeAndre going for a 20-20 :deandre


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> KD on that Dirk in 07 shit. Receives MVP via satellite. :lel


:sad:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Lady Killer said:


> :sad:


Well, Durant isn't the only one who might lose a series after winning an award.

Noah won the DPOY award and he just lost to the Wizards and got dominated by Nene.

Popavich won the COY award but his team is struggling against the Mavs and might lose to them.


It's a curse of the 2014 awards. :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well I meant the reference to DIRK. 07 brings up bad memories. I hope my MAVS pull it off tomorrow :dirk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How is someone banned supposed to own a team? Do they just strip the whole team from him and pay him nothing?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"We'll get them next year when Rose is back." 2012
"We'll get them next year when Rose is back." 2013
"We'll get them next year when Rose is back." 2014

I am so fucking done


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










KD's body language has been awful. he doesn't play loose. i think westbrook is in his head. his bad performances too.

i think westbrook got to go.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Really lived up to expectations


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> KD's body language has been awful. he doesn't play loose.* i think westbrook is in his head. his bad performances too.
> 
> i think westbrook got to go.*


:lmao



"Durant has really played like shit lately, eh?"

"yeah, totally on Westbrook as per usual. Who does that bastard think he is? Should just stay out of the way so Durant suddenly plays like a god." :ti



What happens at the end of that gif you posted? Perhaps you should watch all the shit Westbrook does on the court, and I mean everything, and maybe you'll see the real value there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> i think westbrook got to go.


He doesn't necessarily needs to go, but he definitively needs to be moved to the 2. He's not a PG. No matter how much Scott Brooks and/or his fans wants to believe he's one, he's not a good floor manager and his BBIQ is average to below average for an so-called 1.

Maybe it would be wise for them to draft a true PG or attempt a trade. Like say...... Westbrook for Goran Dragic. The Suns already have Bledsoe for the 1 and they need another energetic 2. That's where Westbrook comes in. Then for the Thunder, Dragic would maximize KD and he's not too shabby as far as efficiency goes either.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2046023-floyd-mayweather-confirms-interest-in-buying-the-la-clippers?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national?is_shared=true?is_shared=true


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought we already came to conclusion that Durant needs to take all the shots?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vince McMahon should buy the Clippers. 


Griffin vs Sheamus 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Reminds me of Ibaka last year vs Houston lol, this one wasnt really his fault though


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Griffin would flop his way into a victory by DQ against Sheamus..

Warriors taking game 6 at Oracle pls.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant and Westbrook combined 20-55 from the field, 4-15 3P.

:ti :ti :ti

Disgrace, an absolute disgrace, that's what separates stars from babies. Honestly, I hope they never win that ring.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Put the Pacers out of their misery Hawks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Missed the OKC vs Grizz game , cause they put it on NBA TV smh (struggle is real) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Clippers are being sold to Seattle.

Just kidding, Sterling won't sell the Clippers, and the league can't ban him or force him to sell, nothing that will hold up in court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jamal Crawford to be named 6th Man of the Year.

Shocking, I thought Taj Gibson was almost a lock to win it. Crawford was a good alternative though.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

From what I've read only provision in the NBA bylaws that enable 75% of the owners to force another owner to sell is if they default on the team. This is obviously not the case here. I can't imagine how this could hold up in court.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33596626 said:


> He doesn't necessarily needs to go, but he definitively needs to be moved to the 2. He's not a PG. No matter how much Scott Brooks and/or his fans wants to believe he's one, he's not a good floor manager and his BBIQ is average to below average for an so-called 1.
> 
> Maybe it would be wise for them to draft a true PG or attempt a trade. Like say...... Westbrook for Goran Dragic. The Suns already have Bledsoe for the 1 and they need another energetic 2. That's where Westbrook comes in. Then for the Thunder, Dragic would maximize KD and he's not too shabby as far as efficiency goes either.


:banderas you want Westbrook out for Dragic? really? Bloke has had a career year and is still averaging less points, less assists and less rebounds than Westbrook who was on restricted minutes after his various knee surgeries. Not to mention Westbrook is younger, in general a much better player. Their problem atm is that everything is just Westbrook/Durant iso stuff. Also need to turn it over less.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You can't just look at this statistically. Dragic is a great player. Not saying they should do that trade by any means.

If OKC was able to get the necessary players to turn them from a great team to a championship team Durant and Westbrook should work just fine. They need veterans and depth. 

Westbook/Bledsoe wouldn't work that well I don't think.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron would have killed for another top 10 player and a top 10 PF on his side in Cleveland. There's no excuse for them to get beat in the first round, something LBJ was never a victim of in his career despite having little around him.

As for Russ trade talk, I probably wouldn't move him unless it was for an already established young star like Steph/Rose/Wall. Dragic is already nearing 30; as great as he is, it probably wouldn't be the right move on OKC's part.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

To be fair LeBron played in the East and his teams were pretty much always a top 4 seed. The bottom four seeds in the West are significantly better than the ones in the East. LeBron never came close to playing a team as good as Memphis in the 1st round. But at the same time as I always say, the true greats will rise regardless.

Not making excuses for Durant because an MVP losing in the 1st round is inexcusable. Tony Allen legitimately has him shook. And this series should also be a wake up call to Durant that he needs to get stronger and develop a postgame. There should be no reason a guy with his length and wingspan can't take the 6'4 Tony Allen into the post. Tony Allen is forcing him into three pointers and long 2's on his shot attempts and he's playing exactly into Memphis' hands. He's doing exactly what they want him to.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah good point but it's worth noting that LBJ's Cavs actually owned great records against the West post-2007.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

If Nets lose today God help me....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lol @ "if".

this series is already over, these are just warm-up games for the 2nd round


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lel @ you guys. a lot of this series falls on Brooks. Thunder's offense is horrid and they have not adjusted it at all, there is no good ball movement, there is no passing scheme, no good plays that they run, etc. Brooks needs to go.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Of course Brooks needs to go, but the whole team needs some repackaging.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> lol @ "if".
> 
> 
> 
> this series is already over, these are just warm-up games for the 2nd round



I'll keep this quote in mind for tonight when Nets head to Brooklyn 3-2 

Funny thing is who ever wins this series is just gonna get raped by the Heat 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Impending Wizards vs Heat ECF


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards could probably push the Heat to at least 6.

They have a significant advantage at PG and if Nene & Gortat can dominate the Bulls frontcourt I have no issue believing they can do same to the Heat's inferior frontcourt.

Of course though the Wizards have no answer for LeBron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ariza...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Exactly, no answer for Lebron...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah I'm not sold on Ariza being able to do that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

oh sorry, how many wizard games have you watched this season, JIM? What do you know of Ariza's top rated defense? Oh you know nothing? Oh that's pretty typical. 



No answer for Lebron is discrediting Ariza a lot. No team has a real answer for Lebron, but Ariza could easily do better than a lot of other defenders. :kobe


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> I'll keep this quote in mind for tonight when Nets head to Brooklyn 3-2
> 
> Funny thing is who ever wins this series is just gonna get raped by the Heat
> 
> ...


will the raptors still be playing the heat if the hawks win their series? is it highest seed vs lowest or is it just bracket style?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's not discrediting Ariza at all. He's had a comeback year but I'm not sold on him being able to stop LeBron.

It's bracket style. Raptors will play the Heat if they win.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> will the raptors still be playing the heat if the hawks win their series? is it highest seed vs lowest or is it just bracket style?



IF Raptors advance they would still play the Heat regardless if Hawks win, it's part of the bracket 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Portland might end the series tonight, definitely going to be a hell of a game. 

Pumped to see how the Raps crowd is for this game, hoping for a 3-2 lead


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

wiz play either the pacers/hawks, heat play either thhe raps/ners im pretty sure.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> oh sorry, how many wizard games have you watched this season, JIM? What do you know of Ariza's top rated defense? Oh you know nothing? Oh that's pretty typical.
> 
> 
> 
> No answer for Lebron is discrediting Ariza a lot. No team has a real answer for Lebron, but Ariza could easily do better than a lot of other defenders. :kobe


Lulz, you always jump to this OH YOU DON'T WATCH SHUT UP routine. You have no idea so how about you shut up?

Lebron is not going to be stopped by Trevor Ariza. Limited? Perhaps. Maybe even more than perhaps.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> wiz play either the pacers/hawks, heat play either thhe raps/ners im pretty sure.


Yep. So put the Wiz in the conf. finals either way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yes, I was obviously implying that he was going to hold Lebron to a 10/2/2 stat line. Pls go or learn how to make some fucking logical assumptions. I was merely saying that Ariza can do a good job on Lebron, much like Deng/Butler/George do, and hold his own on that end without being constantly beat or embarrassed like other defenders. 


Do you watch the Wizards, JIM? How many games have you watched? Have you noted the Wizards overall improvement on defense these past seasons? Have you heard just about every Wizards player credit that vast improvement to Ariza and his mentality on that end? Did you know that the coach has asked Ariza several times to help with the defensive schemes and trusts him to do his own thing at times on defense even if it doesn't always work out? 


I bet there's a whole lot of NOS to questions above, but if the answers aren't nos then I'd LOVE to her your extensive knowledge on the wizards/their players. I admit I haven't seen endless games involving them, but from what I've seen Ariza has always been a top notch defender this year and has played like a top defensive player in the league imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> Yes, I was obviously implying that he was going to hold Lebron to a 10/2/2 stat line. Pls go or learn how to make some fucking logical assumptions. I was merely saying that Ariza can do a good job on Lebron, much like Deng/Butler/George do, and hold his own on that end without being constantly beat or embarrassed like other defenders.
> 
> 
> Do you watch the Wizards, JIM? How many games have you watched? Have you noted the Wizards overall improvement on defense these past seasons? Have you heard just about every Wizards player credit that vast improvement to Ariza and his mentality on that end? Did you know that the coach has asked Ariza several times to help with the defensive schemes and trusts him to do his own thing at times on defense even if it doesn't always work out?
> ...


Why are you so angry?

I made 0 assumptions.

I said Ariza won't stop Lebron. 

Calm down with your over aggressive I want to make people look stupid posting.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pls don't forget kawhi. anyway as bad as brooks is magic, you can't give durant a pass for getting beat in the first round when he has another superstar and a top 10 PF on his team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^yes kawhi did a great job last year too.

I'm not excusing anyone. Two years in a row the Grizzlies have taken advantage of the Thunder's lack of offense gameplan and in the two years Brooks has made literally no improvements to overcome this.

Durant/Westbrook both deserve shit for the way they've played this series, but there the fact Brooks hasn't done anything to improve his SUPERSTARS is awful.



JM said:


> Why are you so angry?
> 
> I made 0 assumptions.
> 
> ...



lel, I was simply arguing Ariza's merits as a good defender since you made it seem like Ariza wasn't a worthy defender. Apparently all you were doing is saying no one will literally stop Lebron James and making an outstandingly obvious and unecessary point. Thanks for the #Magicism, JIM, but they aren't needed. I think an NBA team will win a playoff game tonight, but I don't think that needs to be said in the thread. :kobe8


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

fuck, nets/raps isn't on national tv tonight and im in fort lauderdale as we speak :bron3

Edit found a bar showing the game :kobe3


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ariza matches up with Lebron better than any other swing in the East currently. I don't think Bosh wants anything to do with Nene either. I can see the Wizards pushing the series to six if everything clicks offensively. I know this means nothing at all, but I was at the game during the regular season when a motivated Lebron was boasting about the numbers he was going to put up against The Wizards but instead the Heat lost by 20. Washington just looked so much younger and hungrier. Hopefully they can channel that same energy into a seven game series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

People already blaming Westbrook for the Thunder losing. It's not like Durant is setting the world on fire. The person they need to play is their GM or whoever was responsible for that James Harden trade. Martin is in Minny and Lamb is on the bench and not played any role in this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> LeBron would have killed for another top 10 player and a top 10 PF on his side in Cleveland. There's no excuse for them to get beat in the first round, something LBJ was never a victim of in his career despite having little around him.


I gave him a pass for last year losing in 5 because they didnt have Russ, but for those who hold him in such a high regard, maybe giving him that pass was wrong. Ok to lose, but not in 5. Now this year? He has no excuse to lose so easily in the first rd. Series is going 6, but from a efficiency standpoint, the guy has wet the bed the entire series...with a guy 6-7 inches smaller than him guarding him. To lose like this, in the first rd to an inferior opponent, is a choke job for Durant, but it happens time to time. That all being said, Westbrook is the heart of that team. Westbrook brings a fire to the that sets them apart imo. What Durant has physically/skillfully, Westbrook has mentally, and I think that's why they compliment each other so well in MY eyes

I still believe their best team was the one that made the finals. Now, no Harden, Westbrook w/ multiple knee surgeries, that team is trending down not up imo. I dont see how this core group of guys can make it to another NBA Finals. Maybe i'm wrong, but I don't see it unless they add another all-star or guy on the cusp of becoming one.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And we know they're not going to add another all-star guy because they don't have much cap flexibility to begin with, no marquee free agent wants to live in Oklahoma City, Clay Bennett is cheap as fuck to the point that it hinders the team, Presti overvalues his young players so it probably would make it difficult to trade for a disgruntled high quality player.

They were my pick to come out of the West and I don't have any regrets about it, I still think they will come back and win but should they lose they have to do something to shake up the team. Last year they didn't really make any noteworthy changes because they had the excuse of Westbrook being out, now there's no excuse. You can't be a 1st round exit and not make any significant changes to improve your team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> And we know they're not going to add another all-star guy because they don't have much cap flexibility to begin with, no marquee free agent wants to live in Oklahoma City, Clay Bennett is cheap as fuck to the point that it hinders the team, Presti overvalues his young players so it probably would make it difficult to trade for a disgruntled high quality player.
> 
> They were my pick to come out of the West and I don't have any regrets about it, I still think they will come back and win but should they lose they have to do something to shake up the team. Last year they didn't really make any noteworthy changes because they had the excuse of Westbrook being out, now there's no excuse. You can't be a 1st round exit and not make any significant changes to improve your team.


I dont think they expected Kevin Martin to leave either which is why they stood still

Not to mention, arent they still banking high on Perry Odom, Steven Adams and Lamb?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> I dont think they expected Kevin Martin to leave either which is why they stood still
> 
> Not to mention, arent they still banking high on Perry Odom, Steven Adams and Lamb?


Yeah, that's where the "Presti overvalues his young players" part comes in. The likely scenario is that all of three just end up being role players. Lamb is the only one that maybe has potential to be something more but I just don't see him fulfilling that potential in OKC.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

OKC needs veterens. Veterens will make everything better.

That being said they will have a hard time getting them

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> I gave him a pass for last year losing in 5 because they didnt have Russ, but for those who hold him in such a high regard, maybe giving him that pass was wrong. Ok to lose, but not in 5. Now this year? He has no excuse to lose so easily in the first rd. Series is going 6, but from a efficiency standpoint, the guy has wet the bed the entire series...with a guy 6-7 inches smaller than him guarding him. To lose like this, in the first rd to an inferior opponent, is a choke job for Durant, but it happens time to time. *That all being said, Westbrook is the heart of that team. Westbrook brings a fire to the that sets them apart imo. What Durant has physically/skillfully, Westbrook has mentally, and I think that's why they compliment each other so well in MY eyes*
> 
> I still believe their best team was the one that made the finals. Now, no Harden, Westbrook w/ multiple knee surgeries, that team is trending down not up imo. I dont see how this core group of guys can make it to another NBA Finals. Maybe i'm wrong, but I don't see it unless they add another all-star or guy on the cusp of becoming one.


I agree with the bolded 100%.


Also the stuff before it. Game 1 when the Grizz were all having to focus on Durant, rather than just Tony, the Thunder thrived because Westbrook was able to be in attack mode on a defense that wasn't focusing on him. With Allen being able to shut him down effectively alone, the Grizz have now managed to contain Westbrook as a team while not having worry nearly as much about Durant as Tony has been able to hold his own. If Durant was thriving then Westbrook would play a lot better as he would be far more room to attack.

And no it isn't up to Westbrook to make Durant thrive. Durant is the best player on the team, not Westbrook, and best players shouldn't need ANY other player to get theirs.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I just noticed that there's a very good chance that we'll have another Grizzlies/Clippers series this year. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> OKC needs veterens. Veterens will make everything better.
> 
> That being said they will have a hard time getting them
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Except for Mr. October, their whole 8-9 man rotation is veterans I'd argue...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So Manu, Parker, and Marion, welcomed some new baby boys to their respective family in this series alone. Congratulations to all 3 of them! 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jeremy Lamb has only played one minute this whole series?


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Deron looking like he might have got hurt there

not sure if that would be a good or a bad thing for the nyets with the way he's been playing :hmm:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Jeremy Lamb has only played one minute this whole series?


I think Lamb only played in game 1 where the game was already over at the 4 min mark.

Butler is ahead of him in the rotation. If I recall correctly, the reason that the Heat didn't opt for Butler is that Pat Riley couldn't promise him significant minutes. I think OKC wanted to fulfill his request of playing significant minutes but at the expense of Jeremy Lamb.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook may play with a lot of fire but he also plays very selfishly so much so it takes his partner in crime out of the game. This has been a problem since day one at OKC. If i'm them I trade Westbrook and start Jackson at the point. Also get a new coach because Brooks isn't cutting it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk's P&R defense. :allen1 

Dude is being exploited bad out there.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I love Amir's insanely ugly floaters in the lane that always drop, he has it down to an art form at this point


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KAWHI!!!!!!!!! :duncan


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Carlisle really needs to make some adjustments on defense. Their offense isn't bad but defense especially by their bigs on the P&R is just terrible and allows dribble penetration, open lay ups for SA's bigs or open perimeter jumpers. Dumblembert needs to quit picking up silly fouls. Hopefully Dirk puts Splitter in the shitter in the second half.



m i k e said:


> I love Amir's insanely ugly floaters in the lane that always drop, he has it down to an art form at this point


I've seen better floaters in the public toilet.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

John Salmons :fpalm










Edit: Casey saw my post and took the advice :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs got this game.

Everytime Dallas makes a shot, Spurs makes one.
Everytime Dallas goes in a drought, Spurs does too.

Manu is even getting hot in this game, Parker and Leonard have contributed well too. And Damn, Splitter isn't actually fucking up!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Even more fouls on three point attempts! Unbelievable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOWRY.


PAY THE MAN.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

D Will is pathetic , Nets are gonna lose in the first round again and this guy is a no show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bring on the Heat :cool2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jesus Lowry........


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Woo chile, Dirk scoring over Bonner give me a boner.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> *I'll keep this quote in mind for tonight when Nets head to Brooklyn 3-2 *
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


bump
















:troll


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Brooklyn you blow hard, you blow hard


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk's defense has been especially bad this series.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn the NBA will kill itself over ratings if the Eastern Conference ends up having Toronto, Atlanta & Washington in the 2nd Round over Bulls, Pacers & Nets :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk missed a WIDE OPEN J (easiest shot of the game for him) that would've cut it down to 98-96 and then Parker hit that 3 on the other end that did the Mavs in. FUCK. 



Stall_19 said:


> Dirk's defense has been especially bad this series.


No doubt. Their inability to control the P&R and get stops pretty much lost them the game barring some miracle here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Damn the NBA will kill itself over ratings if the Eastern Conference ends up having Toronto, Atlanta & Washington in the 2nd Round over Bulls, Pacers & Nets :lmao


Notice how this is happening when stern ain't commissioner anymore? 


Hmmmmmmmm

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao Nets down by 3 now, let's gooooo !!
Edit: Joe F"in Johnson ties up the game 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nets back in it. Thank Jesus....


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[email protected] me for jinxing this






but this nets comeback....





:jose


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bye Bye Pringles :cheer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

IM CUMMING SO FUCKING HARD WITH THIS NETS COMEBACK OH MY LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWD


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Raptors in the bonus :mark:

Toronto Reftors :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gotdamn KYLE LOWRY. He had that ***** auditioning for dancing with the stars.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mike D'Antoni is GONE! 




:kobe5 doing work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOWRY ALL DAY.


SWEET JESUS THANK GOD FOR PRINGLES QUITTING. THANK THE LORD AND ALL THOSE WHO GAVE US THIS REWARD.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. Raptors doing Miami a huge favor by winning this series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Even more four point plays!!! Jesus!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on Brooklyn! 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucking Nets playing with my emotions couldn't play like that from the get go, 44 points in the 4th quarter ughhh , good try I guess 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blatche should've shot the ball as soon as he got it instead of kicking it back out. Its not like they needed a 3.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blatche is idiotic , Raptors haven't played all that well the last 2 games but still won both smh 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The two teams I'm rooting for this playoffs of Grizzlies and Raptors have been a victim of 4 point plays in the 4th quarter..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Toronto... :ti

Too close for comfort. But a win is a win.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WTF. Did anybody see Valanciunas' goaltend on that D-Will half court shot? Like wtf? I know that it was a backdoor violation but why the hell would you do that?? :no:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> WTF. Did anybody see Valanciunas' goaltend on that D-Will half court shot? Like wtf? I know that it was a backdoor violation but why the hell would you do that?? :no:


notsureifsrs.jpg


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> WTF. Did anybody see Valanciunas' goaltend on that D-Will half court shot? Like wtf? I know that it was a backdoor violation but why the hell would you do that?? :no:


Because he heard the whistle blowing the play dead.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

To some extent, Houston's offense suffers from the same problems OKC's does. Too much iso and lack of player and ball movement. Difference is Houston has another dimension to their offense with Dwight's post up game although even when they go to Dwight in the post, the offense can become stagnant. 

Lillard is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck I can't take no more of these first round games... :faint:

Might have a heart attack from all these buzzer beaters and huge comebacks :wall


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Amusing +/- from the Nets/Raptors game. Pierce -31 Teletovic +31


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Amusing +/- from the Nets/Raptors game. Pearce -31 Teletovic +31


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RAPTORS plz don't put me through that again.

BUT

RAPTORS :mark:

WE THE NORTH :mark:

NORTHERN UPRISING :mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

too close for comfort is an understatement but I'll gladly take the win. lowry and vasquez might just deserve statues outside the ACC after this season.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hmm Toronto has a Game 7 choke written all over it like the Leafs last year, probably not just wishful thinking  

Lowry would definitely give the Heat problems, but Ross is already invisible in the first round and I don't see that changing in the 2nd round, raps would love for him to get going 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> Hmm Toronto has a Game 7 choke written all over it like the Leafs last year, probably not just wishful thinking
> 
> Lowry would definitely give the Heat problems, but Ross is already invisible in the first round and I don't see that changing in the 2nd round, raps would love for him to get going
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


After reviewing that game 5 collapse by the Raptors, I'm actually glad that they blew that lead. It'll teach the Raptors to never get overconfident. If they had won that game with a blowout, they most probably would've been overconfident coming into game 6 and would've taken the Nets for granted just because they blew them out. The Raptors can't disregard the fact that the Nets are experienced and their players and even their coach know how to play coming from a huge deficit from their experience in the past

After that close win, they should review and fix the mistakes and blunders they had in the 4th quarter and learn to never underestimate any team in the playoffs


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This first round for the Raptors is definitely a good experience for them. Lowry looks real good out their , he's hardly phased. But for guys like Derozan and Val it'll help 

I do feel Nets have a little momentum for game 6 though I can't see them not putting up a fight in their own arena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Come on Brooklyn!


you're from Ontario and you're pulling for the nets? wat


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If the Nets had come back and won game 5 tonight, them also winning game 6 would have been the safest bet in the history of professional sports.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like the gentleman's sweep has been avoided


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"the great pat beverly" never heard that 1 before.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> WTF. Did anybody see Valanciunas' goaltend on that D-Will half court shot? Like wtf? I know that it was a *backdoor violation* but why the hell would you do that?? :no:





The Assassin (IVV) said:


> *backdoor violation*





The Assassin (IVV) said:


> *backdoor violation*





The Assassin (IVV) said:


> *backdoor violation*


:shaq2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clutch City... ummm.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers totally gonna blow a 3-1 lead :lmao They are fucking done. Lillard jacking up shots like he thinks he's :curry2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mike D'Antoni Resigned :allen1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Aldridge flame out on deck..


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> :shaq2


How did I not notice that :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> #Nets fans take note- this is what a playoff crowd sounds like..set your DVD and take notes #RAPTORSvNETS - LR


:allen1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Mike D'Antoni Resigned :allen1


How much did they resign him for?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Na dude, he resigned, he's no longer coach


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Na dude, he resigned, he's no longer coach


Something Magic is very happy about



> Earvin Magic Johnson ‏@MagicJohnson 3h
> 
> Happy days are here again! Mike D'Antoni resigns as the Lakers coach. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

magic is an asshole


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Exit Mike Danton, fuck auto correct. 

Enter Steve Kerr. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking big day tomorrow 3 series could be decided OKC/Memphis PAcers/Atlanta Clippers/GSW


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> magic is an asshole


Yeah, I was happy Barkley called him out. That's a dick move regardless of the situation.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Late RIP to the great Dr. Jack. My earliest memories of Heat hoops was him on the Sunshine Network [now SunSports] and on the radio calling Heat games. 






Sucks that the SunSports tribute isn't on YouTube it was good as well. Eric Reid [the Kaboom guy/Heat hometown play by play] was killing it with his Dr. Jack tributes in Game 4. He was with Dr. Jack for all 8 years he did Heat TV games. So many feels hearing him do those Dr. Jack tributes.

AS FOR THE BUSINESS AT HAND.. Memphis and Atlanta are playing really well, but I just can't buy in to them winning their series. I think OKC and INDY pull it out in 7. Indy better, because I'd hate to see a weak ass ECF. 

No way Portland loses in Portland either.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Blazers totally gonna blow a 3-1 lead :lmao They are fucking done. Lillard jacking up shots like he thinks he's :curry2


Lillard is up there for jacking up and hitting big shots, he can definitely nail them and I feel like his team gives him the green light. He is definitely one of the better scorers in the league in my eyes.

Raps need Ross to step it up. Jonas has been performing well even though I don't really see it being acknowledged. Lowry has just been incredible, Can't remember did we sign Lowry after Nash chose the Lakers or before?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> Yeah, I was happy Barkley called him out. That's a dick move regardless of the situation.


What did Barkley say?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Here we go...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Here we go...


Wow, that's a bit overdramatic OKC.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Over dramatic? Yes, but he can't be losing in the first round. At least not like this


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn OKC turning on the team already? :lol

But I see a 7th game in that series


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Lillard is up there for jacking up and hitting big shots, he can definitely nail them and I feel like his team gives him the green light. He is definitely one of the better scorers in the league in my eyes.
> 
> Raps need Ross to step it up. Jonas has been performing well even though I don't really see it being acknowledged. Lowry has just been incredible, Can't remember did we sign Lowry after Nash chose the Lakers or before?


Pretty sure Colangelo made the deal for lowry after his great plan of signing Fields to a ridiculous contract, hoping the knicks would match and it would cap them out, leaving nash no option but to sign in toronto was ruined by nash just signing in LA


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What did Barkley say?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoMXwdgEhdg


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant throwing the squad under the bus with that only way he can get the ball is if he gets a rebound comment?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gortat :buried


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Hawks*

*Grizzlies*

*Clippers*​
Close those series out!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> MamaDurant: Typical Oklahoman on Kevin. UNBELIEVABLE!!
> KEVIN is RELIABLE!!!


Yo Notorious, get KD's plane ticket to Brooklyn ready


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is a great video by coach Nick breaking down Westbrook's game 5, basically every possession that he was involved in on both ends of the floor. Talks about all the good and bad things he did. He does mention that there's some problems that are related to coaching (P&R defense, lack of structure to the offense) but also criticized some of his decision making on offense where he really forces the action, takes bad shots and some of his gambling on defense. Praises him for the pressure he puts on the defense and some of his decision making on the P&R. 








HeatWave said:


> Durant throwing the squad under the bus with that only way he can get the ball is if he gets a rebound comment?


Wow, he said that? Honestly, I haven't felt getting the ball for him is much of a problem. He's averaging like 25 FGA/game ffs. Sure, you can single out some possessions where Westbrook threw a bad entry pass to him or he missed him or that KD got the ball late in the clock but for the most part, its not a lack of touches that's hurting his game. KD himself has gotta do a better job of getting in the right position and angling himself when a guy like Tony Allen tries to deny him the ball. He's not really strong enough to do that tho. 

His real problem is that Grizzlies defense is really good and OKC's offensive game plan is severely lacking and Brooks takes the blame for that. They've often doubled him on the perimeter, they have Gasol shading him on the strongside and at times, they try to blitz him when he runs P&R. OKC's spacing isn't great when you have Thabo and Perk on the floor.

With that said, his jumper is just off for whatever reason. You can give the defense credit for sure but from stats on nba.com, the dude is 10/31 on UNCONTESTED jumpers in this series. I can't give any credit to the defense for that. He's actually shooting better on contested jumpers. His FT% is down to 71.8 after being in the high 80s in the season. That's something else the defense can't take credit for. I think it might be fatigue but a sign of fatigue is when your jumper is short and his misses haven't really been short and his shooting has been erratic early and late in the game so fatigue can't be it. Actually, I think Westbrook might be suffering from fatigue because his shooting has been terrible in the 4th quarter and OT.

He's just gotta step his game up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Yo Notorious, get KD's plane ticket to Brooklyn ready


Been telling y'all, they don't want to believe.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant has been so inefficient too. He shouldn't be pointing fingers.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Yo Notorious, get KD's plane ticket to Brooklyn ready


Get mine, too.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant's favourite team has always been the raptors, he's coming here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lakers apparently plan to receive permission from the Bulls to interview Thibs to be their new head coach.

Pls don't say yes Reinsdorf.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thibs leaving would kill me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At least the Lakers would know this thing called defense. But yeah... The Lakers are in Purgatory for at least 2 more years. They should've made Kobe take a paycut or amnesty him.

They should excited about getting this guy though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

@BrosOfDestruction I was told the quote, couldn't find it which is why I paraphrased. If anyone can find a link it would be appreciated


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why would one team give another team permission to interview their coach for the same position? Are they basically conceding that LA is a better coaching gig and Chicago is the minor leagues in comparison? Chicago is holding back THIBS from more greener pastures?

Maybe Chicago wants him out and trading him is more fun than firing him.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Been telling y'all, they don't want to believe.


Nah, Kd's coming home to Washington.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Direct quote from Durant



> I wanted to play for the Toronto Raptors, that was my favorite team.


http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/nba/kevin-durant-wanted-to-play-for-the-toronto-raptors/


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> @BrosOfDestruction I was told the quote, couldn't find it which is why I paraphrased. If anyone can find a link it would be appreciated


I looked it up. 



> Yet to discover his rhythm this series, Durant buried a deep 3-pointer with 6:46 to go in regulation that gave OKC its first lead of the game, 79-78. The crowd erupted and seemed to sense an elusive Durant scoring binge brewing at just the right time. Only he never got the chance.
> 
> Brooks instead pushed Durant to the weakside corner on possession after possession in an attempt to space the floor for Game 4 hero Reggie Jackson and cold-shooting point guard Russell Westbrook.
> 
> ...


Don't think he's throwing them under the bus. If anything, he might have issue with Brooks not calling the plays for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> Direct quote from Durant
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/nba/kevin-durant-wanted-to-play-for-the-toronto-raptors/


Keyword: Wanted

Wanted = Past tense.

:durant


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm kinda 50/50 about Thibs going :side:

One of the best coaches in the league
Elite defense
Inspires the team
Most likely need him if there is any chance of convincing Melo to come to Chicago

on the other hand

Really stubborn
Plays some guys to a standstill and they look worn out by the time the playoffs arrive
Could get a lot in return for him :yum:

And let's not forget the rumours that he and the F/O aren't on the best of terms after the Deng trade.

I'd actually lean towards keeping him I guess.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Keyword: Wanted
> 
> Wanted = Past tense.
> 
> :durant


that's the hillbilly interpretation


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I apologize


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Apology accepted :durant

Ya know when Durant's contract is up in 2016 he can come to Boston to be Jeff Green's backup.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

surely he would go to houston before brooklyn since he has a man crush on harden


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bad thing about Lakers job search - we have to be constantly reminded about it by ESPN.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Bad thing about Lakers job search - we have to be constantly reminded about it by ESPN.


Well... Screaming A. Smith loves him some Kobe meat :kobe6:StephenA2


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Bad thing about Lakers job search - we have to be constantly reminded about it by ESPN.


It's either that or more talk on the Yankees and Jeter :argh:


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> It's either that or more talk on the Yankees and Jeter :argh:


:StephenA2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I hope the basketball gods direct Pringles to the Wolves.

I feel bad for him honestly. Same situation with Mike Woodson. They both have their obvious flaws but I feel like they got too much blame for their team's shortcomings.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

nah pringle's is legit garbage. 2013 was entirely his fault and people should stop giving him excuses because he dealt with SOME injuries that year. there was no excuse for why our team played that badly and why our defense was that awful except for him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No coach would've had success with those decimated Laker lineups. 

The Lakers most common starting lineup was Kendall Marshall, Jodie Meeks, Wesley Johnson, Ryan Kelly and Pau Gasol. 3 of those 5 players wouldn't even crack the rotation for the vast majority of teams in the league.

Like I said he has his obvious flaws but the Lakers problems for the last two seasons have gone much deeper than him. Just like the Knicks with Woodson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I said 2013 brah. Not 2014. What he did with Dwight/Kobe/Pau was unacceptable.

The way he used Kaman was unacceptable.

The way he didn't hold his players accountable for sloppy defense was unacceptable.


the list is endless, he's an awful coach if you want your team to be successful and that's the truth.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> I hope the basketball gods direct Pringles to the Wolves.










West dont want that


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They won 45 games with Pau missing 33 games, Nash missing 32 games, Blake missing 37 games and Dwight never being fully healthy, not wanting to be in LA and refusing to run the pick & roll.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Game 6. I don't see the Pacers winning this one. Cue the sad music and the long, depressing off season.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> I hope the basketball gods direct Pringles to the Wolves.


No thanks. We are fat enough up here without adding potato chips to our Midwestern beer diet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Game 6. I don't see the Pacers winning this one. Cue the sad music and the long, depressing off season.


Hopefully we find out what happened


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn KD on the Wizards would actually be a real good fit , would be a nasty team 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wow, there is actually....... life in the ATL crowd.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well when you find out your team is one game away from knocking out the 1st seed. Even Hawks fans would make some noise


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers offense is just standing still.

These jackass fans probably can't name one player on their team. Think Antoine Walker still plays there.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They aren't showing the Hawks game on local tv here in GA. :lmao


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


the office LOL, that gif works perfectly


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy should try to establish West in the low post imo. He's shot a few mid range Js but I think he can be more effective on the block and if that works for them, Hawks will be forced to double and that's gonna open up the perimeter game. George, Watson and Copeland can all hit the 3. 



Aid180 said:


> They aren't showing the Hawks game on local tv here in GA. :lmao


:lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert you fuckin bum.............

Escort that boy back to the locker room please.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat are lucky they didn't have to play Pacers in the playoffs, othwerwise Roy "cant score, can't rebound" Hibbert would have averaged 20/20. :lelbron


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's simple. Play Copeland for the whole game. Don't let Hibbert see the court again. Unless they're ready to go home.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can anyone see Atlanta winning game 7 if Pacers win game 6?

I honestly can't, for some stupid reason.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Can anyone see Atlanta winning game 7 if Pacers win game 6?
> 
> I honestly can't, for some stupid reason.


I can.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> Damn KD on the Wizards would actually be a real good fit , would be a nasty team
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


PG: Wall
SG: Beal
SF: Durant
PF: Nene
C: Gortat

With Ariza and Booker being the primary players off the bench. That team beats Miami in a seven game series.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Then everyone wins. Westbrick gets to shoot 70 times a game.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Barkley going in!!!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This spin job from Barkley is hilarious. Durant is absolved from all responsibility? Really?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm not seeing why Barkley would compare the Thunder to Lebron's Cleveland teams. I'm sure Lebron would have killed to have a player the caliber of Westbrook in Cleveland.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good thing they broke that up. George Hill was about to curb stomp that buck toothed dude.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah Westbrook/Ibaka would be a playoff team.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hill pushes Scott out of bounds. Foul on Scott.

BALL DON'T LIE.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Good thing they broke that up. George Hill was about to curb stomp that buck toothed dude.


:lel


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Good thing they broke that up. George Hill was about to curb stomp that buck toothed dude.


LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I know this crowd has only seen 3 NBA games in their lives, but stop booing about the dumbest shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jeff Teague flops, no call.

Stephenson and George flops, they get a call.


Fucking bull


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Jeff Teague flops, no call.
> 
> Stephenson and George flops, they get a call.
> 
> ...


Were the first 5 games of Hawks' dick riding not enough for you?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mike I can shoot 3's in real life but in NBA 2k14 i'm shit Scott :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Hibbert is in :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

All of a sudden, touching Teague isn't allowed. LOL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not sure if this was posted before but Roy Hibbert was seen holding hands with Selena Gomez.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Honestly the Atlanta crowd hasn't been bad at all this series 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


That trash can looks pretty sexy next to that skank.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Everytime George shoots, I get nervous.

Damn your potential michael jordan... maybe maybe not elite clutchness.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DW! :mark:

God this is bullshit


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

told you not to give up on the pacers. they'll win game 7 and play the heat in the conf. finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:reggie:reggie Both the Hawks and Grizzlies can't close out at home. Lol pathetic.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I love your fatherly advice Starz


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> told you not to give up on the pacers. they'll win game 7 and play the heat in the conf. finals.



ppl on this site be so quick to jump ship...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

West was fantastic in the 2nd half. I wanted Indy to post him down low but I understand why they use him in the high post because he's such a fantastic passer and decision maker from there. 

:ti @ Lou Williams fouling George after that turnover. There was no need to foul in that situation.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Seems fitting we're going to get a couple game 7's with the way these playoffs have gone.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I am loving this stat line from Hibbert. 12 MIN 0-1 FG 2 REB 0 AST 0 STL 1 BLK 4 PF 0 PTS

Roy Hibbert with dat foul contribution.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> ppl on this site be so quick to jump ship...


C'maaaaahn. Can you really blame me for thinking the Pacers were done after being down 30 points at home to a below 500 team in Game 5? I'm an optimistic homer, with a pissy realistic attitude.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> I am loving this stat line from Hibbert. 12 MIN 0-1 FG 2 REB 0 AST 0 STL 1 BLK 4 PF 0 PTS
> 
> Roy Hibbert with dat foul contribution.


Interviewer: Roy Hibbert, you had more fouls than pts, rebs, blks, stls and asts put together. How do you feel about your performance tonight?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I honestly am not surprised that the Grizzlies are getting blown out. They always wilt in important games. Gasol and Conley are just way too passive and unreliable. There's only so much defense can take you in the playoffs.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Roy did have a couple big plays toward the end. Doesn't make up for his vegetive state this postseason but....


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> C'maaaaahn. Can you really blame me for thinking the Pacers were done after being down 30 points at home to a below 500 team in Game 5? I'm an optimistic homer, with a pissy realistic attitude.


You're not the only one, but yeah, you cant give up so quickly. Especially when it's not even X's and O's that's killing Indy


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Look at Mr. Reliable Russell Westbrook...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Atlanta attempted 35 3's?! no wonder they lost.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Atlanta attempted 35 3's?! no wonder they lost.


A solid number of them were good looks. I honestly thought that's what cost them the game along with Lou's unnecessary foul after he turned it over with like 30 sec left. That made it a 2 possession game and sealed the game for Indy.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BoD's posts are killing me :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think that trash can could contribute more than hibbert at this point fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Little time for Tony Allen on KD tonight...Wonder why


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just found out I'm going to Game 6 tomorrow night :mark:

Even though I expect the Blazers to blow the 3-1 series lead :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck Indiana, bunch of posers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What do you expect from a bunch of ......s playing ball in ****** country? They don't belong.

Also, who would have thought Atlanta, Toronto, Washington, and Miami, would be the 2nd round in the East at the start of the season :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/

Well then.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/
> 
> Well then.


"This could wind up being a pretty short ban."

bama4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/
> 
> Well then.


..........


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> http://nypost.com/2014/05/01/disgraced-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-is-battling-cancer/
> 
> Well then.


No wonder he's in give no fucks mode.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

More three point fouls......


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another 4 point play :lmao


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> More three point fouls......


:deandre

I swear this has to be a record.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dubs got away with one tonight.

Game 7 should be a lot of fun. I think the Clippers take it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

3 game 7s on Saturday. These playoffs have been awesome.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> 3 game 7s on Saturday. These playoffs have been awesome.


I know right, and we could potentially have another 3 on Sunday as well!!! :wall


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No way Indy and OKC lose at home in 7. Conley may be out for Memphis. If Golden State can stay out of foul trouble late [yeah that probably won't happen] they've got a damn good shot to take it in L.A. 

And silly Hawks' fans, you can't use Reggie against the Pacers.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

a lebron app now... its impossible for the media to deep throat him anymore at this point. everything in the nba has to have his picture or name on it in some way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> a lebron app now... its impossible for the media to deep throat him anymore at this point. everything in the nba has to have his picture or name on it in some way.


I saw that too. I thought it was just a joke ad or something, and looked on Google and found it's as real as day.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> a lebron app now... its impossible for the media to deep throat him anymore at this point. everything in the nba has to have his picture or name on it in some way.


I did too, but then the commercial went on.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers will lose Game 7 in front of their home crowd. 










Saturday is going to be epic.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers going to a game 7 against the 8th seed :ti I am actually pulling for the Grizzlies in Game 7 as well just so Durant can go yet another year without a ring


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Someone's home crowd are going to be sad.

Spurs going to show how to close out a series tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't think so, I think we get Game 7's for 6 of 8 series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul George better not get suspended


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Would be so awesome if the Nets, Mavs and Rockets all win today their would be 6 game 7s this weekend 

Win or go home, these games are so nerve wrecking 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Paul George better not get suspended


I remember when Amare was in the same situation against the Spurs back in 07. They still suspended him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Big Baby gonna be suspended for that bullshit that injured Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Paul George better not get suspended


To the benefit of the game he shouldn't be. He's the most important player for them ( besides Stephenson ). But rules are rules.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Is Big Baby gonna be suspended for that bullshit that injured Jermaine O'Neal?


He should be.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Multiquote, use it :side:


I can't wait for the possibility of being part of the riot tonight after the Blazers win/lose.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm hoping Blazers and Toronto advance tonight n for a game 7 between Spurs and Dallas :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Wait George can get a one game suspension for THAT? Wooooooooooooow. But Hill and Scott likely won't for something far worse. I get that the precedence for a suspension was set by Stern but that doesn't really have to be followed with a new Commissioner now. Silver went in full PR mode with the Sterling saga so he seems pretty intent on making a good starting impression which I guess is hopeful for Indiana. The League looks petty enough to a new fan for all the Technicals for any decent without suspending someone for one of their biggest matches of the season for just stepping forward and literally causing zero trouble.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What did Paul George do?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*He stepped forward one pace (hehe).

http://nba.si.com/2014/05/02/paul-g...nch-suspension-game-7-george-hill-mike-scott/*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jeez. I could understand if he actually got involved, but the guy barely makes it on the court. Those rules need to be revised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those rules were created back when the NBA used to have legit fist fights whereas now players will just push each other and wait for their teammates to hold them back.

I highly doubt George gets suspended. He took one step on the court and then immediately went back to the bench. It's not like he left the bench to try to get involved in the altercation like Amar'e did back in 2007.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone know when the announce for Paul George will be? Thanks in advanced


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't think he'll be suspended. The rules say you have to be in the immediate vicinity of the bench. That's exactly where we as.. He barely stepped on the court then immediately back-tracked to the sideline.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NBA on ESPN ✔ @ESPNNBA
Follow
RT @WallaceNBA_ESPN: LeBron came to Durant's defense on Mr. Unreliable headline: "He's got to become a free agent one day."
12:08 PM - 2 May 2014

Aye HeatWave :side:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant to anywhere but OKC confirmed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lel he had one negative headline. I'd be more worried about the superstar that everyone wants gone and reminds daily of the fact. If you can't keep Westbrook there's no way Durant comes back.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well Durant's contract is up before Westbrook's :durant


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I really really really really really really hope they resign Durant and Westbrook leaves. Would be the most appropriate thing to ever happen in sports.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sterling has Cancer? Pretty classy comments from LAC players.

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/10871033/los-angeles-clippers-owner-donald-sterling-cancer


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> NBA on ESPN ✔ @ESPNNBA
> Follow
> RT @WallaceNBA_ESPN: LeBron came to Durant's defense on Mr. Unreliable headline: "He's got to become a free agent one day."
> 12:08 PM - 2 May 2014
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ruling is in and George isn't suspended for game 7.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Champ said:


> ruling is in and George isn't suspended for game 7.


Phew. What a relief. Now he's gonna make the Hawks like that stripper he knocked up; his bitch.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn Indiana is lucky bama4


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:ti @ Paul Pierce guaranteeing a victory tonight.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Calling it now, Flight 31 to have a clutch night tonight


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Rachel Nichols ‏@Rachel__Nichols 19m
> Donald Sterling has started talking. @CNN has the first look at an interview he gave an LA magazine. Tune in next. *Hint: he intends to fight*


:deandre



> Rachel Nichols ‏@Rachel__Nichols 3m
> Donald Sterling tells DuJour Magazine: “I wish I had just paid her off."


:lel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Z-Bo is suspended for game 7 for punching Steven Adams in game 6.

Steven Adams strikes again :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Zach Randolph got suspended?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Smh......................


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Adams>>>>


this makes the Harden trade worth it


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Teams should totally have a guy on the roster like Steven Adams, just there to get starters mad enough to punch them in the face and get suspended. I nominate Jimmer for Chicago.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Z-Bo is suspended for game 7 for punching Steven Adams in game 6.
> 
> Steven Adams strikes again :lmao


welp, you had a good season memphis.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And there goes the sound of Memphis fans crying, game 7 will probably be a blowout now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*












This stupid ass ugly ****** face is deserving to get punched in the face, just like Westbrooks, and like Kendrick I'mma gonna be mean mugging all day err day Perkins.​

Randolph is out, Conley is going to play with a strained hamstring. All they have is Tony Allen's flopping. Watch Memphis get smacked by like 40 points


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Talk about an anti climax.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> This stupid ass ugly ****** face is deserving to get punched in the face, just like Westbrooks, and like Kendrick I'mma gonna be mean mugging all day err day Perkins.​
> 
> Randolph is out, Conley is going to play with a strained hamstring. All they have is Tony Allen's flopping. Watch Memphis get smacked by like 40 points


Does his tattoo say Funaki?

I do find it a little strange that PG isn't suspended but Z-Bo is. Fix-tastic.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

3 more G7's for Sunday plz.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man Brooklyn riding us tonight, come on Raps put them away.. smh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










I'm not gonna lie. I laughed :ti

Looks like Brooklyn is responding well though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"No points, no rebounds, those are Roy Hibbert numbers" :bosh5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> This stupid ass ugly ****** face is deserving to get punched in the face, just like Westbrooks, and like Kendrick I'mma gonna be mean mugging all day err day Perkins.​
> 
> Randolph is out, Conley is going to play with a strained hamstring. All they have is Tony Allen's flopping. Watch Memphis get smacked by like 40 points


Lol this dude fucking at it again


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on guys DeRozan can't do this by himself. fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like yet another Game 7

Craziest playoffs in a long time and only the 1st round


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The East playoffs would be garbage they said...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yet another foul on a 3 point attempt!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Steven Adams has gotten Vince Carter, Jordan Hamilton, Larry Sanders, Nate Robinson & Zach Randolph ejected, fined or suspended in 13-14 LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good job Brooklyn. Keep the hope alive that Miami won't have another cakewalk in round 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs/Mavs is a series I don't want to see Game 7.

End this tonight please


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Good job Brooklyn. Keep the hope alive that Miami won't have another cakewalk in round 2.


Brooklyn is going 7 with Toronto...I'm not saying it will be a cakewalk, but if you think Miami is gonna have to dig deep in their souls to pull out their 2nd rd series, you are dreaming


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

2:40 left and within 10, come on boys it's within reach!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well damn this gives me no confidence in Toronto come sunday


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like we have another game 7 in the first round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami will not be challenged by any East team this year.

Four straght finals for the Heat :lelbron


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Brooklyn is going 7 with Toronto...I'm not saying it will be a cakewalk, but if you think Miami is gonna have to dig deep in their souls to pull out their 2nd rd series, you are dreaming


I don't. But who will put up more of a challenge; A team Miami didn't beat all year (Brooklyn) or a team that didn't beat Miami all year (Toronto)? I just want some good competition :]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Somehow I still think Pacers will push the heat if they play them in the finals... stop


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> I don't. But who will put up more of a challenge; A team Miami didn't beat all year (Brooklyn) or a team that didn't beat Miami all year (Toronto)? I just want some good competition :]


The team playing better right now will put up more of a challenge..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Jesus Chr....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers better not fuckin choke tonight.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh boy I can just see this Dallas/Spurs game setting up another clutch shot to end this :wall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another close game. :banderas


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game. 

This Ellis vs Parker duel. 

That Parker footwork. That Dirk Nowitzki still wondering where Parker went. 

Woo chile, this game got me on life support. My body cannot handle another game 7.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Parker trying to will the spurs to a series victory


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

These playoffs already up there with some of the best in history and we still haven't gotten out of the first round :banderas

Edit: Blair saving the Mavs season :banderas


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dejuan Blair coming up with big plays


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. If Spurs win this....

God damnit.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The end of this Mavs/Spurs game was just outright ridiculous. The way things were going, I'm surprised the Spurs didn't win it.

FIVE game 7s incoming. :mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Oh boy I can just see this Dallas/Spurs game setting up another clutch shot to end this :wall


Damn I was right holy crap, thank god Spurs missed it. :wall

Two Game 7s Sunday!!! :mark:

Let's go Blazers


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavs :hb


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn, 5 game 7's(possibly 6) this weekend. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs going 7 with Dallas is unacceptable...Nah man..smh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If this Spurs/Mavs game 7 is like the one back in 06. :banderas :lenny


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Fucking hell Spurs..........................................


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










I didn't know a sniper was in the arena tonight... Fuckin pussy shit. Cheap.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33702441 said:


> I didn't know a sniper was in the arena tonight... Fuckin pussy shit. Cheap.


Must've been the same sniper that took out Bosh a few years ago. I do agree though, that shit atrocious, but if the stupid refs keep calling that shit, why change it up? It's good strategy at this point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33702441 said:


> I didn't know a sniper was in the arena tonight... Fuckin pussy shit. Cheap.


The shooter was father time


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

When I seen Spurs make those back-to-back threes with less then a minute to go, oh boy...

Hoping Portland can end the series here


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33702441 said:


> I didn't know a sniper was in the arena tonight... Fuckin pussy shit. Cheap.


I thought that had looked funny when I saw it.

Never got to see a replay... :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The flop that saved the mav's fpalm Sorry Vince but if you don't get fined for that I hope that this flopping shit doesn't ruin game 7


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs had 6 players on the court on the final play. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

More proof that the refs have been sucking EGGS this post season. fpalm




EGGS.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

MAVS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just imagine if Spurs hit a game winning 3, There would have been so much Backlash from the Mav's about how they allowed 6 players on the court on the final play. The Refs/NBA dodged a huge ass bullet there and nearly costed the Mavs(literally) their post season


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy shit I never even noticed that :shocked:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

For some reason, Harden's boxscore has him with 32 points on 8-11 shooting....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Harden's defense is so costly.. He lets off Aldrige to defend Batum... Batum could have easily lobbed the ball to Aldridge for an easy alley-oop, but instead he went Kobe with that fadeaway


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Refs got to ensure that sixth game 7.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lillard!!!! :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

BAH GAWD WHAT A SHOT


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

..............

fuck the blazers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Fuck the Rockets!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OMFG LILLARD. That was amazing!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That's it I'm dead :wall


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lillard was like "oh shit, the ref's are trying to make every game go to game 7."


"FUCK GAME SEVEN"


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DAMIAN FUCKING LILLARD!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I had the Rockets in seven but this series was by far the most entertaining one. Congrats to the Blazers


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Okay, I'm calling it now. 

OKC/Blazers in the final


We're gearing up for another OKC/Heat finals match up this year.

Oh god, Miami going to 3 peat :wall


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Woo chile. THE NBA PLAYOFFS. This is why I breathe. 



Dragonballfan said:


> That's it I'm dead :wall


Brother, I'm DISPATCHING THE AMBULANCE


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wide open 3..Everyone in a suit is getting pink slips


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I may be rooting for Portland out of the West now. Lillard is amazing.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LILLARD'S A FUCKING STAR :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Haha, did you guys notice Batum on the inbound? He was walking away emotionless as the shot went up, like there's no way it's going in. Then he kinda stops and runs to Lillard.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy fuck.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Okay, I'm calling it now.
> 
> OKC/Blazers in the final
> 
> ...


I think I'm with you on the West Finals, though I think I may pick Blazers to come out of the west after that series :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Wide open 3..Everyone in a suit is getting pink slips


Thats what happens when you got Parsons chasing him around. They desperately need a capable wing defender.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Parsons was trying to guard Lillard on that play :HA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Better than :harden


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Possible west final 4 of Dallas, Portland, Golden State and Memphis :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

My goodness :allen1

But no way in hell that OKC and San Antonio are losing game 7 at home.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Better than :harden


Harden probably would have stood there with his arms up like in 2k :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Parsons was playing half-assed on defense and he got screened. Unacceptable.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Possible west final 4 of Dallas, Portland, Golden State and Memphis :lmao :lmao


Worst playoff team in the West would still be the 2nd best team in the East


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Who cares at this point? This has probably been the greatest 1st round of all time with good to great matchups in both conferences. Where one team would hypothetically rank in the other conference is irrelevant.

The NBA isn't abolishing conferences anytime soon. Might as well just enjoy the great basketball that has been displayed thus far instead of whining about something that isn't changing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Worst playoff team in the West would still be the 2nd best team in the East


........................


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lillard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I keep falling asleep during these games and wake up shortly after the late game is over :floyd1

Damn time-zones :allen1


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GOAT PLAYOFFS!


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Second round..........about DAME time! Holy shit! It was so loud!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Didn't someone from here go that game? WOuld have been unforgettable experience.

3 Game 7's tomorrow. :moyes6


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Who cares at this point? This has probably been the greatest 1st round of all time with good to great matchups in both conferences. Where one team would hypothetically rank in the other conference is irrelevant.
> 
> The NBA isn't abolishing conferences anytime soon. Might as well just enjoy the great basketball that has been displayed thus far instead of whining about something that isn't changing.
> 
> ...


Never said anything about it not being a great 1st round, don't know where your getting all that. My only point was don't laugh at teams like Memphis, Dallas, Portland, Golden state potentially being the final 4 in the West. The level of competition for the top seeds in the west is extremely high and all 8 of those teams can get down.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh lawd! Damian Lillard! 


Too late to hop on that Lillard/Blazers' bandwagon? :westbrook2


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Good breakdown of that Damian Lillard game winner. Just a bad decision for the Rockets to make an unnecessary switch. But amazing shot by Lillard nonetheless. Shades of Brandon Roy.

And if you're a Rockets fan, that game winner was also very similar to John Stockton's game winner in 1998 that won the Jazz a trip to the finals.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hawks, Spurs, Warriors tomorrow please


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

As a Blazer fan that was one of the best sports moments of my lifetime. Speechless. And its been a long 14 years

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What a game to be at.

I take back everything I ever said about Lillard not being in the same league as Curry.

Now if you excuse me, I need to be up for work in 3 hours.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LolRockets. The team can't play defense to save their lives.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Hawks, Spurs, Warriors tomorrow please


Spurs play on sunday bro.

I got Pacers,Thunder, Clippers tomorrow.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hawks, Grizz, Warriors please, fuck the top seeds, fuck the police


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers, Warriors and Thunder for me. OKC got it in the bag tbh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If the Thunder lose, UConn can't give Ollie a high enough rise.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thunder losing would be an ultimate embarrassment.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Thunder losing would be an ultimate embarrassment.


Worse than the Pacers losing to the Hawks?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I get off work right on time to be home for the Warriors game, if Steph and Klay can get hot, it's going to be a W, expecting a wild game man.

Unfortunately missing the other 2 games but I'm prediction Thunder and Hawks


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Spurs play on sunday bro.
> 
> I got Pacers,Thunder, Clippers tomorrow.


Right lol.

Thunder will win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

MONEY


----------



## Leedsutd4eva (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> MONEY


:mark: damn Lillard


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Them Trailblazers
:banderas

Not a fan of them but even I marked out when they hit that game winning 3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm still laughing.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Worse than the Pacers losing to the Hawks?


Pacers are shit and deserve to lose lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Them Trailblazers
> :banderas
> 
> Not a fan of them but even I marked out when they hit that game winning 3


Me neither but when that shot went in i was like :shiiit


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> MONEY


At first I was like :wall


Then I :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

dwight hasn't experienced the second round since 2010 :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Warriors have the best chance to win on the road tonight imo. Don't feel confident about Hawks or Grizz chances especially the Grizz because Z-Bo is out and they really lack offensive firepower without him. I guess Hawks could pull it out depending on how well they shoot from 3.

Memphis would be smart to have Tony Allen start btw. KD was was 3-7 against him in game 6 and 8-16 against everyone else. He got off in the first quarter with Prince on him and that allowed him to establish a rhythm and it gave him more confidence. You just can't let him going early.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lillard's shot was the first game winning shot to end a series since Stockton did it to Houston in 97. 


Pretty cool fun lil fact


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Never said anything about it not being a great 1st round, don't know where your getting all that. My only point was don't laugh at teams like Memphis, Dallas, Portland, Golden state potentially being the final 4 in the West. The level of competition for the top seeds in the west is extremely high and all 8 of those teams can get down.


Who said the west wasnt competitive? Why can't the east be competitive, just the west?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Who said the west wasnt competitive? Why can't the east be competitive, just the west?


Western conference nuthuggers are the equivalent to SEC football dickriders.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 2m
> More unhappy news for Grizzlies. Tony Allen not in shootaround, just left arena with dark glasses & looked like may be suffering migraine


Mr. Silver, if you're reading this post, plz switch the starting times of Grizzlies/OKC and Warriors/Clippers tonight so I can go to sleep earlier and don't have to sit through this sham of a Game 7


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing first round and should be good weekend to end it. 

5 game 7"s with so much on the line 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Western conference nuthuggers are the equivalent to SEC football dickriders.


I mean, the top 4 seeds in the West could possibly be knocked out the 1st rd after we all felt they were finals(NBA or Conference) or bust teams and we're just supposed to give them a pass? I'm kinda shocked lol




Kasabian said:


> Mr. Silver, if you're reading this post, plz switch the starting times of Grizzlies/OKC and Warriors/Clippers tonight so I can go to sleep earlier and don't have to sit through this sham of a Game 7


If Steven Adams can get 1 guy ejected per series, he just might be a future max contract guy


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Memphis somehow wins the game tonight.......

:jordan3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> I mean, the top 4 seeds in the West could possibly be knocked out the 1st rd after we all felt they were finals(NBA or Conference) or bust teams and we're just supposed to give them a pass? I'm kinda shocked lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know how it is. They'd get a pass for losing in the 1st round while the Heat get an "asterisk" for every title they win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nets trolled Drake last night:

http://instagram.com/p/ng37ZsBFCI/

:lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> You know how it is. They'd get a pass for losing in the 1st round while the Heat get an "asterisk" for every title they win.


:lmao

bobcats dont compare to any of the bottom 4 in the west. pls fucking go. the raps/pacers/nets/wiz are the biggest threat to the east. that's a fucking joke.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> :lmao
> 
> bobcats dont compare to any of the bottom 4 in the west. pls fucking go. the raps/pacers/nets/wiz are the biggest threat to the east. that's a fucking joke.


Who gives a fuck if they aren't as good? You play who's on the schedule.

If the Spurs & Thunder lose in the 1st round then hell fucking yes they deserve to be laughed at. Because you know damn well if the Heat lost in the 1st round whether it be to Charlotte or Memphis people would laugh at them and joke about how they're overrated. The Spurs, Thunder & Clippers should not get "passes" if they lose in the 1st round. Those are the three teams with the three best records in the league. Them losing in the 1st round regardless of how good their opponent is an utter failure.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If you're THAT good, why should you get a pass for losing in the 1st round? One step away from giving talented teams a pass for not making it in the playoffs lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

this wouldnt be a problem without conferences. there's no reason for conferences in general aside from fatigue which would be fixed by reducing the schedule. oh god i just solved all the nba's problems while costing them a bunch of money #nothappening.


noto pls go. heat might lost to the grizzlies in the first round too if they played them. thunder would not lose to the bobcats. that right there is a gigantic difference in opponents and it's not irrelevant like you always try to make it seem.



either way GRIZZ got SCREWED with the loss of ZBO in game 7. that's a load of horseshit even though he hasn't played well in this series. fuck suspensions in the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's irrelevant because

1) The truly great teams will rise regardless of how good their opponent is.
2) The NBA isn't abolishing conferences anytime soon so there's no point in complaining about something that isn't going to change and they damn sure aren't going to reduce the amount of games so you can end those pipedreams.

Ok. You abolish conferences and the Spurs would be playing the Bobcats in the 1st round. Either way, someone has to play the Bobcats.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> According to several sources, including a teammate, Noah’s All-Star Weekend “conversation’’ with New York Knicks standout Carmelo Anthony didn’t end in New Orleans. They had discussions via text the rest of the season, including the day after the Bulls were eliminated in the playoffs by the Washington Wizards.
> 
> “I was kidding Jo that they were boys now,’’ a source said in a phone interview Friday. “ ‘Well, get your boy to come to Chicago."
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/sports/2720...-recruiting-carmelo-anthony.html#.U2VUz_ldU3l


Our monthly Melo to Chicago update :melo

GET IT DONE :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We need no Melo update..The playoffs are here


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

There's always time for Melo :melo

Plus, the playoffs aren't here any longer for some of us :bron3

lel at there being nearly a 50/50 split by the fans when asked who is going to win the Grizzlies/OKC game


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Let's see which version of the Pacers are about to come out....

( Bench Hibbert )


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Brutal last-second loss to Portland will not cost Kevin McHale his job, per source. Rockets will bring McHale back for 2014-15.


Live to fight another day


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Do they know Korver can shoot yet!? Close out.

Anyday now.........


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ROY HIBBERT IS FUCKING ALIVE!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Hibbert. :bosh

Somebody must have splashed water in this dude's face.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Hibbert acting like he's facing Miami fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers finally realizing they should play inside-out..It's a miracle


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cope's turn to fuck em up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

George with the cross over

George with the air ball


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another 4 pt play. :ti

Stall, how many is that now?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Was there even been this many fouls on three point attempts in the regular season? Good god.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Atlanta about ready to go on a another 3 point spree, but they ain't making 'em. Except Korver


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 59s
> Tony Allen (eye) going through warmups and looks to be able to play for Grizzlies. Michael Conley (hamstring) limited but will start.


Lawd have mercy I put 20 on Thunder(-9.5) earlier, these guys better not fuck this up for me :allen1


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pacer offense is so bad. Most of the plays run are just someone holds the ball nearly the entire shotclock. They need to run more quick hitting plays.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> The Pacer offense is so bad. Most of the plays run are just someone holds the ball nearly the entire shotclock. They need to run more quick hitting plays.


I was about to say this. They just stand around and wait for someone to play hero ball. Luckily Atlanta is inefficient.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Atlanta could have been up like 10 by now but they aren't even making any shots fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

how would hawks be up 10? that's a 20 point swing. :drake1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers fans chant flopper, but don't give a damn when Stephenson flops fpalm

Just fuck flopping in general


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I always love these flopper chants. They should be louder.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mahimni saying get the fuck outta here!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Flopping shouldn't just be a "fine", suspension is better.

And that block was diminishing. They really needed that quarter to end, just horrendous shooting.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> The Pacer offense is so bad. Most of the plays run are just someone holds the ball nearly the entire shotclock. They need to run more quick hitting plays.


Paul George's emergence always was that team's gift and curse


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Daaayum, Millsap choking like a bitch. Total system failure for the Hawks, hopefully they managed to put their shit together in locker room, otherwise this is not ending well. 

And Paul George proved what an elite talent he is, just look at those movements, how he creates his own space using those fake steps and shit... What a class, rare guys could pull something like that in such an effective manner.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lance too nasty!

Roy too strong!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*I really really really really really hope that Lebron app isn't a joke. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rumor: Joakim Noah Invites Carmelo to Chicago Bulls*









http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...lo-anthony-new-york-knicks-join-chicago-bulls

*If this were to happen, how do you guys think it would turn out? Barely making it to the playoffs, Eastern Conference Finals, or Championship?

I think Carmelo could work well with Rose and Noah, but there's also the possibility of him disrupting the team flow since he requires so many shots.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Seabs said:


> *I really really really really really hope that Lebron app isn't a joke. *




































:draper2 
​


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think Mike Scott gives Javele legitimate competition for dumbest looking NBA player.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lance Stephenson showing off and kicks it out of bounds :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Not to time to count stats. Lance walks to scorer’s table, shouting: “You missed my rebound!”


......


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul George is on another level.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul George is finally showing his November 2013 - January 2014 side


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Paul Millsoft LMAO.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This was the Pacers worst possible matchup. They survived.

Pacers over Wizards in 5.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^Lol Pacers are a bunch of soft ass punks. Gonna get fucked in the ass by the Wiz.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










He's waiting, Indy.​


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pacers win the series. never in doubt


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Want to make a bet?

If Pacers win, your posts suck.
If Wizards win, your posts suck.

Deal?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hawks shot 44 3's today. And I though the 35 3's they shot in game 6 was a lot.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> This was the Pacers worst possible matchup. They survived.
> 
> Pacers over Wizards in 5.


Idk man, the Wizards have an answer to every possible advantage the Pacers may have. Nene, Booker and Gortat are going to have a field day inside. Ariza matches up perfectly with George. I don't think any guard on the Pacers can keep up with Wall. The only players I'm really nervous about are Stevenson and West. I think DC wins in 6. Not gonna lie though, I am a little nervous about the Pacers gaining confidence after tonight's win.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> Idk man, the Wizards have an answer to every possible advantage the Pacers may have. Nene, Booker and Gortat are going to have a field day inside. Ariza matches up perfectly with George. I don't think any guard on the Pacers can keep up with Wall. The only players I'm really nervous about are Stevenson and West. I think DC wins in 6. Not gonna lie though, I am a little nervous about the Pacers gaining confidence after tonight's win.


The pacers were supposed to gain confidence after they beat miami in their second game in indy and after they beat OKC late in the season. They kinda didn't.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Idk man, the Wizards have an answer to every possible advantage the Pacers may have. Nene, Booker and Gortat are going to have a field day inside. Ariza matches up perfectly with George. I don't think any guard on the Pacers can keep up with Wall. The only players I'm really nervous about are Stevenson and West. I think DC wins in 6. Not gonna lie though, I am a little nervous about the Pacers gaining confidence after tonight's win.


The Gortat matchup does worry me, unless Roy continues to play like he did tonight. The advantage is that the Pacers can go back to their usual defensive gameplan, center in the post and playing off of him. Fucking 4/5s on the perimeter really left them stupid most of the series.

Wall and Beal worry me as well, but I'd expect PG to guard one of the two. Should be a good series regardless.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy shit, this small line up has been fantastic for the Grizz so far.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers in 7 over Wizards


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Marc ABDUL JABBAR.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man Hawks really fucked up, pretty sure we're gonna get Heat/Pacers III. I'll be rooting for Pacers lol. :lelbron


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

memphis winning this game would be dope but the inevitable heat check on the part of russ/durant is imminent.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Probably more blood on Tony Allen's arm then there will be total at Extreme Rules


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Surprising start but they going to be missing Zbo's offense eventually


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That Oklahoma newspaper gonna have a team photo on the front page under the word Unreliable


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

it's all gonna be on DUrant and Westbrook if they lose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Disappointed that the Thunder didn't give out "Unreliable" shirts.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC By 30 :skip

FUcking idiot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> memphis winning this game would be dope but the inevitable heat check on the part of russ/durant is imminent.


I'm just waiting for the inevitable 20-2 run :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ibaka on Gasol in game 7...and Memphis is the one down a man?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why is MEM going away from Gasol on the block? fpalm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Mutha Fuckin' Hibbert 31 MIN 6-10 FG 7 REB 5 BLK 13 PTS


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

12 four point plays in the first round series alone. Insane.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man if Zach was playing...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Grant Hill on the TNT show? Did they finally come to their senses and fire the biggest (literally) retard in the world?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Walls are closing in..Goodnight Memph


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:durant3 going in dry.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Game 7s often have a tendency to turn out to be completely anti-climatic. At least the first half was fun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant is hitting open shots that....WESTGOD creates for him.



Thunder have 14 assists, 11 of them coming from Westbrook. He can certainly be a great playmaker when he chooses to be. :westbrook2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

key phrase- when he chooses to be.

:westbrook2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Luckily he's a top 5 player in the league either way. No one plays harder than him, no one is as active on defense, and no has DAT SPEED. Guy is going to be amazing for a long time. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Russell Westbrook joins Rajon Rondo as the only players in NBA history with 2 Game 7 triple-doubles.


Mr. Reliable


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> Grant Hill on the TNT show? Did they finally come to their senses and fire the biggest (literally) retard in the world?


Unfortunately not but that is the ideal scenario. Actually the best case scenario would be for C.Webb to replace Shaq full time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think Shaq is good when Chuck isn't there. When Chuck is there, I think Shaq tries too hard to one-up him both with jokes and with analysis.

Either way it's still the best basketball show out there. I think people tend to exaggerate with Shaq since he's the relatively new guy while Chuck & Kenny have been there for a while. They're just as big of idiots as Shaq is. Maybe they're not as obnoxious as him but when it comes to actual analysis, Chuck & Kenny aren't the brightest bulbs either, especially Chuck. He's clueless most of the time and just use cliches and contradicts himself repeatedly every episode. This is a guy that picked Allen Iverson #1 overall in an all-time fantasy draft and thinks Kawhi Leonard is a top 10 player in the NBA.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And he kissed dick in the mouth.

Love the show as well. Seems like it's 4 guys just shooting shit at the bar. EJ's able to keep the show along but I usually try to watch it even if the games suck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sir Charles is absolutely the worst. I'd rather listen to Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

32-22 to end the first, but 36 more mins of ball to be played, lets go!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another 4pt play /stall


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers D is very mediocre right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OK. This is just getting ridiculous now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn, Curry JUST missed that. Would lol though if the Warriors go on to lose by 3.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:curry2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My daughter doesn't want to watch anymore basketball tonight. Is JO playing?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is pretty comical!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Treymond Green. Dude has been fantastic tonight.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Crawford bros guarding each other is like watching a game of HORSE. "Ok so we'll just alternate taking shots for the next ten minutes, ya?"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Draymond showing that versatility.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blake out here throwing up "I dont knows" and somehow going in :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao moronic foul there.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

These playoffs :dirk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, the Clippers got it done.

The Spurs are going to be that team that chokes at home tomorrow. Fuckin watch...... I hope not though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

2 More game sevens :wall


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Great game. The Warriors could've won if it wasn't for those turnovers imo. Anyway, great series. Much props to both teams (Y)

These playoffs have been great. I haven't had fun watching the playoffs like this in a while, and it's only the first round :banderas


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

@ cash ^ hope so!

Someone might want to send someone out to check on me during tomorrow's game.

Edit agreed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Doc and the Clips were celebrating like they just won a trip to the Finals...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kinda boring all the home teams won, but oh well, still been a great playoffs so far. And at least one game was close today.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I have no faith in the Clippers against OKC.

Thunder in 5.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I hope Mavs win tomorrow so that the Blazers can clinch in 5 at home :mark:

I have tickets for the 3rd home game next round. Either Game 5 vs Mavs or Game 6 vs Spurs. Feel a lot better about getting to that game vs the Mavs.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I suppose if you are going to beat the spurs, you need some athletecism, sound fundamentals so that you don't make mistakes that Popavich teams are always so good at capitalizing on and players that have range so the Spurs can be stretched out and that "old" nucleus has to guard the perimeter. Mavericks certainly have their share of rangy players in Calderon, VC when on, Ellis and Dirk. They are also a veteran team so combined with a good coach the fundamentals are solid and Ellis has been putting up an acrobatic display. The Mavs have the makeup to pull this off especially when considering the personnel on the team several have been spearheads of teams that have went to the playoffs in Dirk's case won. That said, the Mavs lack all around athletics, so if the Spurs players turn back the clock or Lenard wakes up...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> I have no faith in the Clippers against OKC.
> 
> Thunder in 5.


OKC in 6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I got OKC in 7.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs and Nets to win tomorrow. 

Man I don't want these playoffs to ever end


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I have no dog in this fight (Bulls ) but I'm hoping for some great games tomorrow and for the rest of these playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You guys have no faith in the Clippers to beat a team who struggled so bad in a series vs Memphis? lol okay.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:ti do you honestly know nothing about basketball canadian? memphis has one of the best defense in the leagues and made the Thunder play at their pace with their style. The Clippers are not that and are not the defensive nightmare that the Grizz were.


A hobbled Chris Paul is also no answer for WESTGOD.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Turnovers remain the chief bane of the Warriors. Self-inflicted wounds. Argh, if only Andrew Bogut were not made out of peanut brittle and graham crackers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> You guys have no faith in the Clippers to beat a team who struggled so bad in a series vs Memphis? lol okay.


:banderas

As Magic said, Clips simply don't have the defense that Memphis does. Durant and Westbrook will have a field day. Also not a surprise that Thunder were playing better when Adams got more minutes. He's great value, gets under the opponants skin, gives the Thunder a bit of mongrel and can pick up a few points here and there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers in 7.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm not yet ready to think rationally about who will win between the Clippers and Thunder. I _hope_ the Thunder annihilate the Clippers.

:hmm:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers and Thunder were 2-2 in the regular season.

I honestly think Clippers have a chance. The Clippers aren't as defensively oriented as the Grizzlies nor do they have a defensive specialist like Tony Allen that can shut down Durant but the Clippers are a much better offensive team than the Grizzlies. Oklahoma also turn the ball a lot which the Clippers can feed off for easy fast break points. 

That said, the pace in the series will be fast which will favor both team but the fast pace means that Durant and Westbrook will have numerous easy points so FG% will probably be much higher for Durant and Westbrook than they had vs the Grizzlies.

I think Perkins will neutralize Blake Griffin's offense and just limiting him to scoring in jump shots and easy dunks. Blake could score at will vs David Lee but he struggled against the physical Draymond Green so no doubt he'll struggle posting up against the even bigger, taller and tougher Perkins and even Steven Adams. 

The series will really boil down to who scores more. Like I said, expect a high scoring series. Clippers will win if everybody in their entire team can contribute offensively especially the bench because Blake will most likely struggle in this matchup. They're going to need a lot from Crawford and Granger.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers have a chance, like it's been said they aren't as great defensively as the Griz but their offense is a different beast. Griz has no one else to blame but themselves, their offense looks absolutely dreadful at times.

I do think these 1st round scares might have woken up something inside these teams. Indy, OKC, SAS. I wouldn't be really surprised if they rolled in their upcoming series.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*You're nuts if you think anyone doesn't have a chance against anyone in these Play Offs. *


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LA Clippers can only get better at this point. Well, so can OKC, but I don't see it, somehow. I say 4-2 for the Clippers. I don't see OKC dealing with both Blake and DeAndre effectively. Chris Paul with a huge chip on his shoulder, though.

Wizards/Pacers is bound for 7 games, though, shit's gonna be NUTS, I expect cartloads of old school struggling for every ball, hard fouls and quite a lot of borderline tackling. The series has a big chance to relive the good ole balling of the 80s and 90s, despite the pussified rule changes. I'm gonna enjoy every second of it.

So, Nets/Raptors and Spurs/Maverciks, it's good to be alive today. Daaayum, what a Round 1. :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pretty excited for the raptors-heat series


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> You guys have no faith in the Clippers to beat a team who struggled so bad in a series vs Memphis? lol okay.


Memphis was always the Thunder kryptonite.

OKC in 6. Heat in 5.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thunder in 6, Blazers in 6, Heat in 5, Wizards in 7.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> pretty excited for the nets-heat series


fixed


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I just wanna say... thank god the Pacers won. The Roy Hibbert circus is too entertaining to die in the first round. I mean, holy shit, after everything... he actually showed up and contributed in game 7. This year has been the most entertaining first round of the playoffs that I have seen in my entire life. Part of the fun is seeing what happens next with the Hibbert/Pacers situation. It's not completely insane to say they might still make the Finals. They are practically built to beat the Heat. If they can manage to get past the Wiz, it would not be shocking AT ALL to see them beat Miami and make the Finals.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Nets time to represent New York seeing as the Knicks are terrible


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> You guys have no faith in the Clippers to beat a team who struggled so bad in a series vs Memphis? lol okay.


Going 7 with Golden State doesnt give me any reason to trust LA...and the fact you singled out one team going 7 but ignoring their opponent also went 7 is freakin hilarious


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GSW would have gone 7 with most of the teams in the playoffs


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hoopy Frood said:


> GSW would have gone 7 with most of the teams in the playoffs


OKC/Indy/Miami/Spurs?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This Paul Pierce guy ain't half bad...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Rush said:


> :banderas
> 
> As Magic said, Clips simply don't have the defense that Memphis does. Durant and Westbrook will have a field day. Also not a surprise that Thunder were playing better when Adams got more minutes. He's great value, gets under the opponants skin, gives the Thunder a bit of mongrel and can pick up a few points here and there.


Adams is definitely a good pick up by the Thunder. He's going to be great for them when they finally get rid of Perkins completely.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

c'mon nets one more half.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Offense in the East is so bad. I feel like I watched 100 straight isolation plays. Miami or possibly Washington better come out of the East because I don't want to see the Nets/Raptor/Pacers in the finals. This is painful to watch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Drake is probably wearing a Nets shirt under his jacket.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Drake is probably wearing a Nets shirt under his jacket.


And a Heat shirt under that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Smh... Poor defense on Thornton throughout the whole game...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Joe Johnson holds the ball for like 18 seconds and at the other end the Raptors shoot a pass. God this sucks. End this game. Lets get onto Spurs/Mavs, teams that know how to pass the ball and play good offense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, Johnson's hero ball is working on the Raptors lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> And a Heat shirt under that.


LOL.

Weak ass tech.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lowry shoot again with no pass and yet another Johnson iso. They both went in but this is a chore to watch.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Iso = ratings ^^^


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This one is just about to be iced.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lol the Joe ISO is working and that's all that matters for the Nets 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

When's the last team either of these team ran something even remotely resembling a play?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can anyone besides Joe shoot? I don't dislike either team, but fuck.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Please no overtime, please no overtime...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good lord please let there be a last second three to end this series :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol. Atrocious execution by Brooklyn right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gotdamn, my hairline is receding watching this shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Is there anyone that likes basketball that isn't a Nets fan that actually wants the Nets to win? I don't see how you could be watching this game and not rooting for the Raptors.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"They've played their offense well".....Is Hubey even watching the game?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Raptors man started rooting for the Nets then slowly changed to Raptors at the end


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TaylorFitz said:


> Is there anyone that likes basketball that isn't a Nets fan that actually wants the Nets to win? I don't see how you could be watching this game and not rooting for the Raptors.


me


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> "They've played their offense well".....Is Hubey even watching the game?


:lel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Is there anyone that likes basketball that isn't a Nets fan that actually wants the Nets to win? I don't see how you could be watching this game and not rooting for the Raptors.


I do. I think they present a better chance of upsetting Miami. At least wear them down some.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Curry and Speight vs Blake and Big Baby, Curry thinks he can push Blake around I guess :draper2 Blake is a push over


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WTF was that shit!? Is Livingston having a seizure!?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"veteran leadership" my ass. what a way to choke


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wut.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bahahahaha that was a foul imo.......


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Terrible final play Toronto fpalm


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk already 1-5. I'm on suicide watch.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

thats right veteran leadership baby! nice defense by pierce


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That Paul Pierce

:banderas


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Old man Pierce with the block 

Finally done with the Raptors played them 11 times this season. 

Lol at some Raptor fans claiming the series was over after game 5 .

We're not beating the Heat but hopefully we could give them a battle 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, they have a much better chance against the Heat. 

But Heat in 6.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking hell, that was close. bama4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GG Raptors


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That is the appropriate final play for the Raptors, point guard gets double-teamed and trys to dibble out of it instead of making a simple pass. And hey! Half the quarter is already passed in San Antonio.....Fuck!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

YOU GOT BLOCKED BY A DINOSAUR


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Would love the Nets to beat the Heat

:bron3:bosh4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers in 5.
Heat in 6.

Spurs in 7.
Clippers in 6.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

You're not bulldozing to the hole with 5 seconds left in a one point game. Should have settled for a jumper.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> YOU GOT BLOCKED BY A DINOSAUR


:bosh2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Would love the Nets to beat the Heat
> 
> :bron3:bosh4


So the Wizards can make the finals?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I commend Lowry for wanting to control his own destiny on that final shot but you can't play hero ball when your getting double teamed like that. Give the rock up to one of your teammates


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Final play was atrocious. You are not getting a call there so I'm not sure why you'd go for a play where you're hoping to get one. FUCK.

Good series. Great season. We'll be back. 

lol @ everyone hating on the Raptors just because their shitty teams are in the lottery and we're suppose to be better than the Raptors.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Woo chile, my heart was racing and blood pressure exponentially rising on that finally possession. 

Thank goodness Nets win. Now I need the Mavs to win although its not looking good with their shitty fucking defense and Dirk is off to a terrible start.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers in 5.


After everything they showed you lately, you really believe that they can beat any playoff team in 5 right now?

I'm glad Heat have players that can guard Joe Johnson so we won't see 100 isos and the Nets will have to move the ball because I don't want to see that again. That's why the Hawks were always the most boring playoff team in the league.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> After everything they showed you lately, you really believe that they can beat any playoff team in 5 right now?


I believe.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

These Raptors are going to be a force to be wrecking right for the years to come


Spurs up 14 :mark: :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Coach Pop is 3-5 in Game 7's...yo


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk in a game 7 :ti heading for a blowout


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ginobili turning back that grandfather clock.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nice knowing you guys


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can tell that Carlisle is going to be ejected sometime down this game


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We'll see. 

A lot of uncertainties. We need to resign Lowry. We need another wing that can hit shots more consistently. I like Fields but we can't have both him and Salmons, they are too similar.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Dirk in a game 7 :ti heading for a blowout


He's 4-0 in game 7s, averaging like 30 and 15. Granted his last one was the 06 Spurs series.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



TaylorFitz said:


> I don't see how you could be watching this game and not rooting for the Raptors.


I do.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Parker got T'd up. Has this ever happened?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Danny Green is a motherfucker!!!!!!!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hate everything


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> These Raptors are going to be a force to be wrecking right for the years to come


Uhhhhhh....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhhhh....


:lol

*Inb4 someone says I'm bitter for some stupid reason*


Anyway,

Wizards in 6
Heat in 4

Spurs in 6
Thunder in 6


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blair is so dirty.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dirk is getting murdered defensively.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhhhh....


with*..

and it also depends if their All Star decides not to leave for once :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Refs hate Blair..He supposed to grow a longer arm mid-air?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

well I wont be forgetting this one for a while. tough one to swallow after a remarkable season and a game 7 on our home court. raps honestly beat themselves in this series.. way too many turnovers and not enough rebounding, an area we were supposed to have a massive advantage in throughout. so many things we could look back on and point to as the reason why this happened.. I'm honestly surprised the series was even this close considering we never really played a complete game from the first to the seventh. our true identity never really showed, but I guess part of that is due to brooklyn's insane depth and ability to play great collective defense. it kind of gets to me when guys like pierce and joe go off like its noones business when they've more or less been irrelevant for years though. 

lack of size is still a glaring issue that constantly gets exploited when we go up against other elite teams. that needs to change. we could really use a defensive specialist as well.. here's to hoping that gets addressed either in the upcoming draft or free agency. fully expect kyle to re-sign. he isn't at fault for today's game. dude's a top 10 point guard and the catalyst of the team, he'll have to be the first priority this summer.

good luck in the second round xile.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't think I can watch much more.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavs defense. Good lawd, put me on that court.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> with*..
> 
> and it also depends if their All Star decides not to leave for once :side:


Every year a team suprises everyone and a lot of times, the next year they don't improve because every one knows about them and get everyone's best shot here on out. It's a crapshoot with a lot of teams. People thought the same about the Hawks 5 years ago. Same about the Sixers 3-4 years ago. Same about the recent Knicks. You never know


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Mavs defense. Good lawd, put me on that court.


:dirk


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Vince Carter showing that old age... and good sportsmanship.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Vince Carter is soooo soooo old lmao.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is getting really ugly.. Really fast..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:sad:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*WHERE ARE THEM "MAVERICKS FANS" THAT WERE ON YOUTUBE AND FACEBOOK NOW​*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs should've done this games ago..


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tim Donaghy



> They’re not only going against the Brooklyn Nets but going against the league office. They have a very talented team and have to be that much better than the Brooklyn Nets. I have picked Brooklyn to win the series with (Paul) Pierce, (Kevin) Garnett, Joe Johnson and even Jason Kidd. When you look at the coaches – the referees are going to be more active to talk and respond to (Kidd) over (Raptors coach) Dwayne Casey.
> 
> What they do is they actually send in a representative from the league office to sit down with the referees at an 11 o’clock meeting in the morning where they go over game film. They will show the referees what they want called, what they want them to concentrate on, what they feel needs to be called or let go in a series to avoid any problems. With that, you would leave the room and say to yourself one team is put at an advantage or disadvantage.
> 
> In this situation, Brooklyn would be put at an advantage. A Brooklyn-Miami matchup would bring great ratings and that’s what this is all about for the NBA and the league offices – bringing in as many dollars as they can.


:draper2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game..

I am enjoying it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

FAT DIAW!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> Tim Donaghy
> 
> They’re not only going against the Brooklyn Nets but going against the league office. They have a very talented team and have to be that much better than the Brooklyn Nets. I have picked Brooklyn to win the series with (Paul) Pierce, (Kevin) Garnett, Joe Johnson and even Jason Kidd. When you look at the coaches – the referees are going to be more active to talk and respond to (Kidd) over (Raptors coach) Dwayne Casey.
> 
> ...



:lol I just told my mother this, no way would the NBA put Raptors in the second round and not Brooklyn.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> These Raptors are going to be a force to be wrecking right for the years to come


I agree with this but it ultimately comes down to whether or not demar, val and ross can fulfill their potential.

I'm just hoping that passing on drummond won't haunt us.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> Tim Donaghy
> 
> 
> 
> :draper2


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> I agree with this but it ultimately comes down to whether or not demar, val and ross can fulfill their potential.
> 
> I'm just hoping that passing on drummond won't haunt us.


I think Demar has probably reached his peak. I wouldn't be surprised if this ends up being his best season. 

I think they should possibly look at trading him while his value is at the highest it will probably ever be. I like him and would have no issues with him coming back, but I think with borderline All Star guys you have to atleast look at what you can get for them when they peak.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Champ said:


> good luck in the second round xile.


Thanks , we will need it. 
I was devastated when Nets lost game 7 last year. 

Good Series, Raps were 2 points away from beating a Savy veteran team 
Luckily for you guys, the Raps should be a playoff team for more years to come and with a good GM . Nets are running on time 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Parker has a 1/3 of Spurs points (22 points, Spurs 66)


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is awful.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another crazy game, gotta love that Toronto crowd.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh boy is Dallas coming back already :shocked:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mav's cut to it 14, but now back up to 21


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










THAT'S WHY THEY BOUGHT ME HERE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lead was just 14.. Now its 24. Once Devin Harris sits down this team is in trouble



Sons Of Liberty said:


> THAT'S WHY THEY BOUGHT ME HERE.




I wonder if the Raptors commentary complained about how there wasn't a foul call. Because that's what they always seem to do every time the Raptors lost in this post season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Lead was just 14.. Now its 24. Once Devin Harris sits down this team is in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was watching it on TSN and they did complain about like 4-5 calls although they also mentioned that Pierce had a couple of tough calls go against him as well. 

Not sure about that last play tho because I had switched over to ABC at that point.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game is over Spurs won. 

GOt 6/8 preidctions right, not bad, pretty much I got 0 in the series scores right though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> This game is over Spurs won.


Damn, you're right, wow, incredible. :duncan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Pacers vs Hawks - IND wins 4-1
> Heat vs Bobcats - MIA wins 4-0
> Raptors vs Nets - TOR wins 4-3
> Bulls vs Wizards - CHI wins 4-1
> ...


Wrong about Rockets/Blazers, Clippers/Warriors, Toronto/Nets, Bulls/Wizards. 4/8 = Your grade is 50% :bosh4 :kobe



Punked Up said:


> Spurs in 5
> Rockets in 7
> OKC in 6
> Clippers in 6
> ...


Wrong about Rockets/Blazers, Bulls/Wizards. 6/8, your grade is 75% :kobe6



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Spurs in 5
> OKC in 6
> Clippers in 7
> Houston in 5
> ...


Wrong about Houston/Blazers, Chicago/Washington, 6/8, your grade is 75% :kobe6



Boots To Chests said:


> Spurs and Thunder in 5.
> Rockets in 6.
> Clippers in 7.
> 
> ...


Wrong about Rockets/Blazers, Bulls/Washington, 6/8, your grade is 75% :kobe6



HeatWave said:


> East: Pacers in 5, Wizards in 6, Heat in 4, Raptors in 7
> West: Spurs in 4, Rockets in 5, Thunder in 6, Clips in 5


Wrong about Raptors/Nets, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, your grade is 75% :kobe6



Thuganomics said:


> San Antonio in 5
> Portland in 7
> 
> Clippers in 6
> ...


Wrong about Chicago/Wizards, I only got one wrong :kobe6 7/8, 88% :cheer



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers in 5
> Bulls in 7
> 
> Nets in 5
> ...


Wrong about Rockets/Blazers, Bulls/Wizards, 6/8, your grade is 75% :kobe6


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I was wrong about the Bulls, Rockets, & Raptors series.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hahahaha where was my one bro.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> *Eastern Conference*
> [1] Indiana Pacers over [8] Atlanta Hawks in 4
> [4] Chicago Bulls over [5] Washington Wizards in 7
> [2] Miami Heat over [7] Charlotte Bobcats in 4
> ...


Just missed Wizards/Bulls. Expected the Wizards to hang (as I've been adamant that they could all year) but didn't expect the Bulls to suck.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Wrong about Chicago/Wizards, I only got one wrong :kobe6 7/8, 88% :cheer


You picked Bulls in 4, bruh. :ti

That should count as minus-2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Time to make semifinal predictions

Spurs in 7
OKC in 7

Heat in 5
Pacers in 7


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't see much reason to change my initial picks. Swap the Wizards in for the Bulls and give the Blazers an extra W against the Spurs, but everything else stays the same...


[1] Indiana Pacers over [4] Washington Wizards in 6
[2] Miami Heat over [6] Brooklyn Nets in 7

[1] San Antonio Spurs over [5] Portland Trail Blazers in 6
[3] Los Angeles Clippers over [2] Oklahoma City Thunder in 7


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs vs Blazers.

Going old school lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



JM said:


> First Round:
> 
> Pacers vs Hawks: IND wins 4-2
> Heat vs Bobcats: MIA wins 4-0
> ...


Wrong about Raptors/Nets, Bulls/Wizards, Warriors/Clippers, Rockets/Blazers, 4/8, 50% :kobe :kobe :bosh4 



Notorious said:


> Pacers over Hawks in 5
> Bulls over Wizards in 6
> Nets over Raptors in 6
> Heat over Bobcats in 4
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, 75% :kobe6



The Lady Killer said:


> Pacers over Hawks in 4
> Bulls over Wizards in 6
> Nets over Raptors in 6
> Heat over Bobcats in 4
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, 75% :kobe6



Brauny said:


> *1st Round*
> Pacers in 4
> Bulls in 6
> Raptors in 7
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Raptors/Nets, Rockets/Blazers, 5/8 = 63% :kobe2



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> *1st Round*
> Pacers in 4
> Bulls in 6
> Raptors in 4
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Raptors/Nets, Rockets/Blazers, 5/8 = 63% :kobe2



Xile44 said:


> I got
> Pacers over Hawks in 5
> Heat over Bobcats in 4
> Nets over Raptors in 7
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, 75% :kobe6



DashingRKO said:


> Pacers vs Hawks-Ind wins 4-2
> Heat vs Bobcats-Mia wins 4-0
> Raptors vs Nets-BRK wins 4-2
> Bulls vs Wizards-Chi wins 4-2
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Wizards, 6/8, 75% :kobe6





Sons Of Liberty said:


> Only gonna make 1st round predictions for now
> 
> Indiana in 6
> Miami in 4
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, 75% :kobe6



Chrome said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Pacers in 5
> Heat in 4
> ...


Wrong about Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 6/8, 75% :kobe6



₵ash®;33045497 said:


> First Round:
> 
> Pacers vs Hawks: IND wins 4-2
> Heat vs Bobcats: MIA wins 4-0
> ...


Wrong about Raptors/Bulls, Bulls/Wizards, Rockets/Blazers, 5/8, 63% :kobe2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards in 7.
Heat in 6.
Spurs in 7.
OKC in 7.

Lmao most of them are going to the max.

Edit: I think the Wizards are going to advance.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 4, Pacers in 5, OKC in 5, Spurs in 5


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn near everyone was wrong about the Bulls/Wiz and the Rockets/Blazers series. 

RetepAdam got 7/8 right. Props.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'll take 6/8

Pacers in 7
Heat in 5

Blazers in 7
Thunder in 6 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thunder in 5
Wizards in 6
Spurs in 6
Heat in 6


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Raps in 4


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

what


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Bobcats in 3. MJ going to come back!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat vs Nets Mia wins 4-2
Wizards vs Pacers Ind wins 4-3

Clippers vs Thunder OKC wins 4-3
Spurs vs Blazers SA Wins 4-3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Seabs said:


> *You're nuts if you think anyone doesn't have a chance against anyone in these Play Offs. *


Thank-you.

With that said,

MIA def. BKN 4-1
WSH def. IND - 4-3

LAC def. OKC 4-3
POR def. SAS 4-2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

he just started watching basketball too. He doesn't understand that the Clippers don't stand a chance, much like you. :hayden3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers over Wizards in 7.

Heat over Nets in 6.


Spurs over Trail Blazers in 5.

Clippers over Thunder in 6.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I keep on going back n forth between the Pacers and Wizards. Not really sure who takes that one...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards over Pacers in 6

Miami over Brooklyn in 5

Spurs over Blazers in 6

Thunder over Clippers in 7


I may be rooting for the Spurs to win it all just to see Pop do this again:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I have to safe that gif. It's a rare collectible


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I want the Thunder and Blazers as the WCF so we can get some Super Sonics chants going at the Moda Center.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Second Round*

Thunder/Clippers - Thunder in 6
Spurs/Blazers - Spurs in 7

Heat/Nets - Heat in 5
Pacers/Wizards - Pacers in 7

:draper2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

rip MAVS

LONG LIVE DIRK

Totally didn't watch. lmaonba

I'll quasi root for THUNDER now. Longhorn Legend Durant imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










That show of affection


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> That show of affection


He's not impressed. They could've showed better effort lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's already thinking about Portland


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> he just started watching basketball too. He doesn't understand that the Clippers don't stand a chance, much like you. :hayden3


Memphis is a horrible offensive team, that much I understand.

DeAndre is a presence in the paint, Matt Barnes is a solid player, the team is outstanding offensively, Griffin has improved so much and his scoring seems to come pretty much with ease. 

Lmao if the Clippers win you're going to look like the biggest moron.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That's crazy, in 11 games played against each other this season the cumulative score between Nets and Raptors 1,070-1,070 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Get in the Nets this is the big ticket's and the truth's final chance to get a ring and they won't let that go easily, Nets are going to give Miami a fight and it will be a series for the ages can't wait always root for Paul Pierce my favorite player of all time. All the matches ups are very exciting and these goat playoffs are going to continue, these playoffs could go down as one of the best of all time. Don't support any side but always root for teams which have my favorite players so at the moment like Portland and Nets to win the championship, here are my picks for the next round.

East
Nets 4-3 Heat
Wizards 4-1 Pacers

West
OKC 4-3 LA Clippers
Portland 4-2 Spurs


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> That's crazy, in 11 games played against each other this season the cumulative score between Nets and Raptors 1,070-1,070
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As a Nets fan what do you think of the future of this team heading into next season as it's a very old group of players, how can this team compete in the coming years ?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

4-2 Miami
4-3 Pacers
4-1 Spurs
4-3 thunder.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> As a Nets fan what do you think of the future of this team heading into next season as it's a very old group of players, how can this team compete in the coming years ?



Lol I'm trying not to think that far ahead . I guess the future depends on the Owner ship and management who have already shown that they are committed to winning no matter the cost, definitely a free agent attraction 

Johnson's contract comes off the book next off season , Pierce and KG would likely be gone. So Nets will have Cash to spend. So depending on how they play the free agent game it could be real
good or real bad. If Lopez is healthy and they surround him this team could be decent enough in the east (though being just a playoff team may not be good enough ) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

4-3 Brooklyn
4-1 Wizards
4-2 LA Clippers
4-2 Spurs

I think Heat/Nets goes to seven no matter who wins. Could be that regular season hype though.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> As a Nets fan what do you think of the future of this team heading into next season as it's a very old group of players, how can this team compete in the coming years ?


They have 2-3 years max to contend with anything remotely resembling this group.

After that, they're making decisions on Deron and Brook.

But make no mistake, Prokhorov is going to spend money. This is going to be a playoff team for the foreseeable future. Sorry, Celtics fans.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

spending money =/= success.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> spending money =/= success.


In the East?

Spending money is more than enough to guarantee playoffs unless you're the Knicks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It got the Knicks there plenty of times.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Let's get it Xile. Been waiting for this matchup all year. You guys have owned us from the pre-season throughout. But this is when the games actually matter. I'm giving you guys a shot, but honestly, don't think anything more than 2 wins is reachable. Plumlee has to step up and provide big minutes off the bench. Livingston has worked us all year. But we've got the secret weapon JAMES JONES getting a little PT lately. I'm expecting a fun series. No more than 6 though, if that. 

Pacers are going to fare better vs. Washington especially with Hibbert able to play more of a traditional role on defense. Washington spreads it out but not as much as Atlanta did. Still can't believe I had more faith in Indy after Game 5 than most all of Indianapolis. Taking the Pacers in 6 but wouldn't be surprised if it ends in 5, Indy is going to have a lot of mo' after the big comeback in round one; feeling themselves again.

Portland/SA is going to be my series of the 2nd round. They match up well. Lillard and Parker will be such a good battle. As will be Duncan/LMA. Spurs have the bench but Portland has a reliable defender down low in Lopez as opposed to what Dallas had and I don't see the Spurs locking down the Blazers starting 5. Really don't want to miss a game of this one. Can see it going either way in the end but I'm taking the Blazers in 7.

Clippers/Thunder can go either way. Depending on Paul's health that is. Durant will take the momentum of UnreliableGate in to this series and take over. They need to start letting the offense flow through him again or else L.A. will take it. Steven Adams is going to have to be an X-Factor for OKC down low on D. DeAndre has stepped it up big time. This one should go 7 as well, I'll take OKC but Westbrook has gotta stop stealing KD's shine. Let that man work. 

Second round. No more pretenders. The real playoffs start now. LEGGO.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook got 27/16/10 last game with Durant getting 33 on heavily efficient shooting. Fans need to shut up and let Westbrook does his job offensively, which is to do a balancing act of playmaking and scoring which is what he did perfectly last game. Durant can`t shine alone or the Thunder won`t go anywhere.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rumors be swirling around that Rudy gay may go to the Lakers and rockets may be unloading Chandler, Lin, and asik for rondo. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Stevan Adams is going to get Blake suspended a game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KG would be proud


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kobe and Rudy :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Let's get it Xile. Been waiting for this matchup all year. You guys have owned us from the pre-season throughout. But this is when the games actually matter. I'm giving you guys a shot, but honestly, don't think anything more than 2 wins is reachable. Plumlee has to step up and provide big minutes off the bench. Livingston has worked us all year. But we've got the secret weapon JAMES JONES getting a little PT lately. I'm expecting a fun series. No more than 6 though, if that.
> 
> Pacers are going to fare better vs. Washington especially with Hibbert able to play more of a traditional role on defense. Washington spreads it out but not as much as Atlanta did. Still can't believe I had more faith in Indy after Game 5 than most all of Indianapolis. Taking the Pacers in 6 but wouldn't be surprised if it ends in 5, Indy is going to have a lot of mo' after the big comeback in round one; feeling themselves again.
> 
> ...


Did I hear... JAMES JONES? As in the best shooter in the NBA??!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> he just started watching basketball too. He doesn't understand that the Clippers don't stand a chance, much like you. :hayden3


*More offended that you value my opinions on par with his. I'm not saying they will go through btw. Just pointing out that everyone has a CHANCE. No chance at all implies that none of the games will even be competitive which I don't see happening. 

Remember when you said Toronto had no chance of getting back into that game last night :draper2*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> That show of affection


Is that pop or a cardboard cut out? Srs.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao Wow he didn't even twitch


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> That show of affection


And not a single fuck was given that day.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> Kobe and Rudy :ti


"He'd shoot at a funeral" (c) Charles Barkley


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

People thinking the Wizards will beat the Pacers :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> rockets may be unloading Chandler, Lin, and asik for rondo.


I would not get rid of Chandler Parsons if I were them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

they probably dont want to go deep into the tax to resign him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Plus I don't think anyone but the Rockets would accept Asik and Lin for Rondo. It'd be veto'd. Then it'd be JM's fault. It's always JM's fault. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I still think Asik is underrated. Certainly not worth 15 million a year, but he's far better than your average lost post defender that's suppose to be there just for defense(Lopez, Collins, Perkins, etc). He'd make a fine starting center for the majority of teams in the league.


Celtics may also be thinking of taking a point guard this draft so they might not NEED Rondo any longer.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> Celtics may also be thinking of taking a point guard this draft so they might not NEED Rondo any longer.


rather than taking Exum/Smart/Ennis, they could take Xavier Thames from San Diego State in round 2...sneaky.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well for starters, the Rockets want Rondo. We all want nice things. The Celtics aren't actively trying to trade him. Because we frankly have no reason to unless Danny Ainge doesn't think he'll re-sign. So far what we do know is that he wants to remain a Celtic and Danny wants him to remain a Celtic. And furthermore, I very much doubt that Danny will ship Rondo out for three expiring contracts unless he plans to flip them.

As far as drafting a Rondo replacement, I don't really view anyone in this draft as a legitimate Rondo replacement. I view Smart & Exum more as combo guards, not true PG's. The other notable PG's like Shabazz, Ennis, Lavine, etc. I don't view as guys you want to be building blocks for your team.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Prokhorov strikes first! Heat, this is warn!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DEM PREDICTIONS

Wizards in 6
Thunder in 6
Heat in 7
Spurs in 6


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's not round 1 anymore, new title needed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

inspired by jm

thread title: seasons over. 2014 offseason/masai discussion thread.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Champ said:


> inspired by jm
> 
> thread title: seasons over. 2014 offseason/masai discussion thread.


Would have done this if I got here first (Y)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How much longer until Wizards take game 1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> How much longer until Wizards take game 1


30 minutes.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers in 7
Heat in 5
Spurs in 7
Clippers in 6


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Brooklyn vs. Miami - Miami in 6 - I'd give Brooklyn a 15% chance of taking the series

Wizards vs. Pacers - Wizards in 6 (and this has more to do with the Wiz being underrated as a really complete team than the Pacers collapsing) - I'd give the Pacers a 45% chance though

Spurs vs. Blazers - Spurs in 7 - Blazers have a 40% shot IMO

Clippers vs. OKC - OKC in 7 with KD going off. Clips 40% shot.

Really awesome 2nd round this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> Would have done this if I got here first (Y)
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


As a Bulls fan, I have no issue with you changing it to that (Y)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:wall


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers in 6 
Heat in 5
Spurs in 6
Clips in 7


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game so for has been great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Washington's only hope is Indy's turnover issues continue and they take advantage on fast break..They need at least 15 fastbreak points a night to win I believe


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Haven't watched the Wizards much be just first quarter I can see how they could be good. They have the potential to be a great defensive team. They have athleticism and size and are probably great in the passing lanes. I have no clue how good they are offensively though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers finally woke up. That was a sad, sluggish 1st.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Speed is killing the pacers. We saw it against Atlanta, it's happening again vs Washington


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Wall was just a little more efficient.....


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards putting in work


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GOATat putting in work.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Raptors extend Casey for 3 years

I'm not a big fan of his, but it's hard to say he doesn't deserve this after the turnaround they had and them setting a franchise record for wins in a season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why aren't you a fan of his brother?

Good defensively and decent enough offensively imo. Some of his play calling can be suspect tho.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Athreeza deserves to get paid. He's becoming my favorite player on the team. He's a perfect compliment to Wall/Beal and Gortat/Nene.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

@Bros

Doesn't really seem to have any offensive sets( this could just be the fact that Demar and Lowry love to go one on one, and maybe that's whats best for the team. I'm not an expert or a coach.)and I've almost never seen them run a good play out of a time-out. Don't really like his substitution patterns(very inconsistent, too short of a leash with Val),and his refusal to argue with refs (mentions all the time that he cares too much about his money to get a tech).

I think he's a great defensive coach though and like I said, after the year they had I can't really argue against him getting this extension. He deserves it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> Doesn't really seem to have any offensive sets( this could just be the fact that Demar and Lowry love to go one on one, and maybe that's whats best for the team. I'm not an expert or a coach.)and I've almost never seen them run a good play out of a time-out. Don't really like his substitution patterns(very inconsistent, too short of a leash with Val),and his refusal to argue with refs (mentions all the time that he cares too much about his money to get a tech).
> 
> I think he's a great defensive coach though and like I said, after the year they had I can't really argue against him getting this extension. He deserves it.


Raps offense was good after Rudy "Lets ban stats in the locker room so I don't feel about guilty about taking 37 shots" Gay left. 

Watch this vid and how this dude breaks down the offense. They do have set plays and all that intricate fun stuff. Regarding your point about Lowry and DeFrozen going 1 on 1, I think that tends to happen in the playoffs because your offensive schemes can break down due to defenses having more time to scout and game plan and your iso ability comes into play and some coaches try to exploit mismatches more often. Nets were often running 1 on 1 isos for JJ because they had a mismatch with DeFrozen guarding him. Warriors often looked for switches on defense and tried to attack them 1 on 1 like Klay Thompson posting up Clippers PGs.






I agree about plays after TOs tho. I noticed that in this series.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Raps offense was good after Rudy "Lets ban stats in the locker room so I don't feel about guilty about taking 37 shots" Gay left.
> 
> Watch this vid and how this dude breaks down the offense. They do have set plays and all that intricate fun stuff. Regarding your point about Lowry and DeFrozen going 1 on 1, I think that tends to happen in the playoffs because your offensive schemes can break down due to defenses having more time to scout and game plan and your iso ability comes into play and some coaches try to exploit mismatches more often. Nets were often running 1 on 1 isos for JJ because they had a mismatch with DeFrozen guarding him. Warriors often looked for switches on defense and tried to attack them 1 on 1 like Klay Thompson posting up Clippers PGs.
> 
> ...



I just watched the video and yeah, I guess I was way off. I knew they improved a lot after Rudy left but I had no idea they were that good(top 10 offense). I was also surprised that they run so much out of the horns set and that I never noticed it. That's one of the few sets I'm familiar with ( they use to run a ridiculous amount of it when bosh and bargs would play together).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

#BealTime


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So I guess Indy is only going to try to get Hibbert involved once every 7-10 days huh? smh...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiz gonna turn Indiana into Bulls 2.0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nene & Gortat > West & Hibbert

That's how I felt about this series. But now the washed up Drew Gooden can't get boxed out...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Roy Hibbert back to being Roy Hibbert

0 points, 0 rebounds, 5 fouls in 15 minutes :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Roy Hibbert back to being Roy Hibbert
> 
> 0 points, 0 rebounds, 5 fouls in 15 minutes :ti


Hibbert back to being Hibbert would mean double digit points, and a nice amount of rebounds..

Wiz go 10-15 behind the arc, Indy has no chance in any game


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Hibbert back to being Hibbert would mean double digit points, and a nice amount of rebounds..
> 
> Wiz go 10-15 behind the arc, Indy has no chance in any game


Was being sarcastic :jose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

uh-huh....

Wiz coach yet to lose a road game it appears..One step closer to becoming the greatest


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Frank finally puts Copeland in and he drills a 3. His fucking stupidity drives me absolutely crazy. Trying to make a comeback, need points, leave a sharpshooter on the bench in favor of Scola, Hibbert, Turner. 

But I'm not worried in the slightest. The Pacers came out with no energy and played a bad game, especially PG and it's a close game. I'm very confident that PG won't shoot that badly again. 

As long as they don't have another idiotic 1st quarter where they did more harm to themselves than Washington did, they'll be perfectly fine.

By the way, I feel 20 times dumber having to listen to Chris Webber tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Whats wrong with Webber? So far, this thread despises Webber, Hubie Brown, and Doris Burke..Yall take Reggie then and give me those 3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why the hell is Vogel so hell bent on keeping his regular starting lineup? Geeze, at least OKC and Spurs have the guts to change their lineups for the playoffs (Gregg put back in Green instead of Belinelli and Brooks put in Butler instead of Sephalosha or w.e his name is)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just don't like him as an analyst. I mean, it's better than Dorish Burke shlobber all over the Hawksh ridiculoush shooting. But still.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I remember saying that in game 6 of Hawks vs Pacers. Start Copeland as an stretch 4, move West to the 5 and bench Hibbert. It's that simple.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

if i didnt know any better i'd think the okc fans are rooting for the clippers.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33856025 said:


> I remember saying that in game 6 of Hawks vs Pacers. Start Copeland as an stretch 4, move West to the 5 and bench Hibbert. It's that simple.


I was going to come and say that :lol

That way your bench is has Watson/Turner/Hibbert/Copeland

But nah, maybe he doesn't want to take the risk.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC on fire. Jesus Christ.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gotdamn. Paul just shook the fuck out of Chuckwell Westbrick.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Chuckwell Westbrick.


:lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Here I thought OKC were on fire... Clippers are nipping them.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just checked highlights...


OKC down 17? What?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Lmao looks like a clippers home game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:tommy


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> he just started watching basketball too. He doesn't understand that the Clippers don't stand a chance, much like you. :hayden3


:hayden3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oklahoma City Pacers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> :hayden3


Very confident in what I said. :westbrook2




They just gave Westbrook a turnover for diving to save the ball from out of bounds. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> Very confident in what I said. :westbrook2


I'm even more confident in my preseason Western Conference champions. :cliff1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Someone might had pissed off CP3 lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lol @ so many people just now realizing that CP3 is the best player in the NBA not named LeBron or Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> I'm even more confident in my preseason Western Conference champions. :cliff1


10/13 3 point land brah. that dont happen every game. clippers are hot right now though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol Red Viper. Apparently you don't know anything about ball. 8*D


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> lol @ so many people just now realizing that CP3 is the best player in the NBA not named LeBron or Durant.


Lol. Don't know about that one. And personally, I'd rather have Tony Parker as my PG if I was building a team.

But I guess you can't go wrong with either...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> lol @ so many people just now realizing that CP3 is the best player in the NBA not named LeBron or Durant.


Either put the drink down, or dont post while under the influence


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

CP3 > anyone not named KD or LBJ so basically he's right.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's not even clearly the best PG in this series...smh


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think saying Westbrook is better than CP3 is going too far. one day SOON, but CP3 is still amazing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> He's not even clearly the best PG in this series...smh


He very clearly is considering he doesn't make anywhere near the bad decisions WB does. That's the biggest difference between the 2.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert..... I know he's trash but my god. played 18 mins tonite. 0 points. 0 rebounds. 2 blocks. 5 fouls. 

Wall you beast


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't let those 3's fool yall..smh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC getting buried here :duck. Just game 1 but :lel



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Hibbert..... I know he's trash but my god. played 18 mins tonite. 0 points. 0 rebounds. 2 blocks. 5 fouls.
> 
> Wall you beast


Did he walk from the 3 point line :drake1 great play by Wall though, fucking amazing that the Wiz are actually a playoff team and playing very well. Who the fuck thought they'd be this good besides Goon.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> 10/13 3 point land brah. that dont happen every game. clippers are hot right now though.


I know, right?

If only they shot their regular season average of .352 instead of .500 on 3s tonight, they'd only be up 13. :durant



₵ash®;33867481 said:


> Lol. Don't know about that one. And personally, I'd rather have Tony Parker as my PG if I was building a team.
> 
> But I guess you can't go wrong with either...


Well, you can personally take Tony Parker.

But the gap between CP3 and the next best point guard is... substantial.



HeatWave said:


> Either put the drink down, or dont post while under the influence


The only advanced stat that doesn't have him as Top 3 is PER.

http://regressing.deadspin.com/is-chris-paul-somehow-underrated-1565590230

He's also #1 in ASPM, which is currently the reigning champion among NBA metrics in predictive value (read: the best metric).

If you place any stock in advanced statistics, it's virtually undeniable and has been ever since Dwight Howard fell off a cliff in 2011.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> the gap between CP3 and the next best point guard is... *substantial*.


Lmao I can't even........


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm just going to leave this here and call it a night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Shots fired!!!!











That's Gilbert Arena's instagrma btw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33869081 said:


> Lmao I can't even........


Good lord. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, it's just Gilbert Arenas. No biggie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Shots fired!!!!


Pun intended?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I didn't even realise it :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> I didn't even realise it :lmao


That happened to me last night when I made an offhand comment about Daniel Bryan being unable to elevate heels. I was confused when someone said "I see what you did there." :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> If you place any stock in advanced statistics


I dont..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs/Blazers tomorrow

Parker vs Lillard
Splitter vs Aldridge 

:duncan


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hes pulling an Eddy Curry


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^:lmao @ BOD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yet he will still continue to start and play a solid 25 minutes per game, while Vogel could go small with Chris Copeland, who would probably be as ineffective defensively but score.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

10 points, 10 rebounds and 5 fouls away from a triple double. RoyGOD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Every time Roy does something positive, we Pacers' fans get a sense of hopefulness that maybe, just maybe, Roy can get it going. 

13 points, 6 rebounds on Saturday.
0 points, 0 rebounds tonight.

Excuse me while I put on my Jermaine O'Neal all Star jersey and hang myself.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So, OKC will run through the Clippers, eh some of you?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can't wait for tonight expecting big things from the Truth as he will show Lebron who is boss, how bad are the pacers right now they are done in this series can't wait for the Nets vs Wizards conference finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> OKC/Indy/Miami/Spurs?


Indiana :lmao GSW would bow out to the other 3 in 6. The entire rest of the playoffs would be a game 7 loss or a GSW win.



HeatWave said:


> Whats wrong with Webber? So far, this thread despises Webber, Hubie Brown, and Doris Burke..Yall take Reggie then and give me those 3


Theus or Miller? :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Who did this?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

is it even physically possible for a 7 foot 2, 290 pound post player to shoot 35 percent from the field? that's what he's averaging in these playoffs :ti he surely has a valid explanation for this.

anyway, durant's officially been named MVP.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He ain't facing Miami. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:durant3 MVP


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

who is the teammate fucking Hibbert's wife???


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

John Terry.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Mikey Damage said:


> who is the teammate fucking Hibbert's wife???


All will be revealed in the 0 for 0 documentary.

But seriously, if the rumors are true ( which I doubt they are ), it's probably Stephenson.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

twitter says it's Paul George.

Stephenson has a douchebag quote about it, though. Fuck him if the quote is true.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/551377/20140507/pacers-nba-news.htm#.U2klY7cnrMw

This article claims that George was banging some broad Hibbert was with, but that it's not his wife or anything like that. It also says that the Stephenson-Turner fight was about that same thing. No clue how credible this story is as it's all unnamed sources.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul George - NBA's John Terry


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



m i k e said:


> http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/551377/20140507/pacers-nba-news.htm#.U2klY7cnrMw
> 
> This article claims that George was banging some broad Hibbert was with, but that it's not his wife or anything like that.


it was actually roy's fiancée valerie cooke. they met at georgetown where he went to college. 

pg is a clown imo.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










What makes people from Oklahoma think this GEEK knows shit about good basketball? Why would seven footers bother to listen anything this GEEK has to say?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks like Mark Jackson has officially been fired.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

D'Antoni to coach the Warriors. :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mama there goes that team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That's not fair to Jackson at all, but at the same time I don't feel like he was a next level coach. It's amazing how these guys all get fired and yet Brooks somehow remains. :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kind of crazy how recently so many coaches have been fired after getting franchise milestones.

- George Karl fired after the Nuggets have their best regular season ever and he wins Coach of the Year.
- Lionel Hollins fired after the Grizzlies have their best regular season ever and make it to the WCF for the first time in franchise history.
- Vinny Del ***** fired after the Clippers have their best regular season ever.
- Mark Jackson fired after the Warriors have consecutive playoff appearances for the first time in over 20 years.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's stupid in my humblest opinion Noto. A lot of owners are making crazy decisions maybe based on personal feelings towards the coach. Some are necessary changes because being a treadmill team helps no one, but some of these are momentum killing.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think we should all pray for Mark Jackson brothers.

This ***** was probably preaching during timeouts telling players to huddle and pray to Jesus as opposed to calling plays.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Unless the Warriors got a good coach in mind to bring in that was a pretty stupid decision


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NBA owners are beginning to act and think like NFL owners which is NOT a good thing. The amount of coaching turnovers is bad; just like players, coaches need time to get better and used to his team. 


The fact the warriors owners made up their mind so fast is also a bad thing.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If this means the Warriors getting worse, then goood. I fucking despise that franchise.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Unless the Warriors got a good coach in mind to bring in that was a pretty stupid decision


:hmm:



Aid180 said:


> D'Antoni to coach the Warriors. :mark:


Bump. :side:

In all seriousness, Curry in the D'Antoni system could be interesting. Mikey D'A needs to learn to adapt with the times though and stop being so thick with players and lineups. It ain't 2005 anymore Mikey.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jackson to the Knicks?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



DashingRKO said:


> Jackson to the Knicks?


I still think it's Kerr who gets the Knicks job.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Upset.. how many teams have that amazing of a bond with their coach? Nobody wanted to see him leave, at least def not guys like Curry, Iggy and Green. Ugh really hope whoever they have lined up is worth it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Looks like Mark Jackson has officially been fired.


HAND DOWN, MAN DOWN


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Seriously aggy over the MJ firing...



Aid180 said:


> It's stupid in my humblest opinion Noto. A lot of owners are making crazy decisions maybe based on personal feelings towards the coach. Some are necessary changes because being a treadmill team helps no one, but some of these are momentum killing.



Yeah, I mean in the Dubs case, I don't think they're gonna fall off the planet, but there's something to be said about a young coach and a young team growing together and continuity. There's tangible proof that the team has gotten better every year since MJ took over as coach and who knows how the po would have gone with bogut and ezeli playing instead of O'Neal and Speights :allen1

What was the reason for MJ having so many enemies in the fo anyway? Was it only because of him being so religious and that rubbing people the wrong way? I heard Bogut and a few others weren't fans of it. Maybe he could've used some Jesus in his life, then his ass wouldn't be hurt every other day :kobe9






Aid180 said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he wouldn't adapt for Kobe, he ain't adapting for anyone








DashingRKO said:


> Jackson to the Knicks?


Rather that than Kerr


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mark to commentate for the Nets again please . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think the Warriors should get Hollins honestly ( he should've never been fired from Memphis to begin with ).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Kirilenko had gone to one more All-Star Game, it would have been possible for us to see a sequence where all 10 players on the court in Nets/Heat are multiple-time former All-Stars. :jordan3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Upset.. how many teams have that amazing of a bond with their coach? Nobody wanted to see him leave, at least def not guys like Curry, Iggy and Green. Ugh really hope whoever they have lined up is worth it.





> Festus Ezeli
> 3 hours ago via Instagram
> Learned a lot from my first NBA coach. Wasn't just a coach though, He was like a big brother to us all. Looking forward to what God has in store for him in the future


I think they made a mistake in firing him. Couldn't believe when they first started talking about him being on the hot seat.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat have been gift wrapped this 3rd straight NBA title. The East is such a joke, team in the West has an outside shot but I think everyone can see how this is gonna end. 1st round was awesome but the clear lack of competition for Miami is starting to sour the playoffs for me. Clear as day that they will get this 3 peat imo. Seriously looking for a good site right now to bet a couple hundo on Miami. Easy money


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Kind of crazy how recently so many coaches have been fired after getting franchise milestones.
> 
> - George Karl fired after the Nuggets have their best regular season ever and he wins Coach of the Year.
> - Lionel Hollins fired after the Grizzlies have their best regular season ever and make it to the WCF for the first time in franchise history.
> ...


I agreed with the George Karl firing simply because he was clashing with the front office in terms of rotations and had not been able to get the Nuggets over the hump. The Warriors upset, in which he was thoroughly outcoached, was the last straw. Then, they turned around and let the entire front office (also award-winning) walk, which was insanity.

Vinny Del ***** was arguably the worst coach the NBA has seen in a decade. He was awful with the Bulls, and he was awful with the Clippers. The Clippers weren't good because of him; they were good in spite of him. Furthermore, Chris Paul wanted him gone and presumably would have walked had they not upgraded to a coach who, you know, actually knew what he was doing.

Agree about Hollins and Jackson, though.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good close to the half, nets 2nd unit was shit to start the 2nd quarter but starters coming back in helped Deron and Joe need to play big minutes , Nets can't afford Thornton and Teletovic to chuck 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Karl hadn't done shit in like 1 decade(in the playoffs). that alone was worth canning him over, regardless of his regular season success.

Jackson was improving the team and had full buy in which is rare even with good coaches. it's hard to win your team over the way Jackson did.


Hollins was amazing, although his replacement has been amazing as well, but the whole situation was stupid. FUCK HOLLINGER.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Heat have been gift wrapped this 3rd straight NBA title. The East is such a joke, team in the West has an outside shot but I think everyone can see how this is gonna end. 1st round was awesome but the clear lack of competition for Miami is starting to sour the playoffs for me. Clear as day that they will get this 3 peat imo. Seriously looking for a good site right now to bet a couple hundo on Miami. Easy money


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> NBA owners are beginning to act and think like NFL owners which is NOT a good thing. The amount of coaching turnovers is bad; just like players, coaches need time to get better and used to his team.
> 
> 
> The fact the warriors owners made up their mind so fast is also a bad thing.


This gif says it all:










There was definitely a personality clash between the FO and Jackson. I'm not sure it's smart to alienate their players like that but a lot of them are locked up for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant's speech...holy shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jackson was like a brother towards the players. That's the problem.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Blatche comes in and plays like shit, Nets went 2-0 against the Raptors when KG played 25 or more minutes but Kidd is gonna keep him low now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Nothing funny about free money. You disagreeing that the Heat will 3 peat easily?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

nets gonna get swept


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Nothing funny about free money. You disagreeing that the Heat will 3 peat easily?


Yes

Didn't mean to hurt your feelings


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Absolute blasphemy that Mark Jackson got fired


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If the Heat plays.....

Spurs: It will come down to 7 games again.
OKC: It will be over in 5 ( favoring Heat ).
Clippers: 6-7 games. Still taking the Heat.
Blazers: Heat will sweep them.

The Spurs or the Clippers will have a fighting chance.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;33904585 said:


> Jackson was like a brother towards the players. That's the problem.


Not necessarily a problem if they respect him (check) and are willing to fall in line when he exerts his authority (up for debate).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> nets gonna get swept


:bosh2


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Smh Deron an Johnson playing good at the same time which is rare, but bench has gone ghost , still got Heat in 5
Kidd giving up early smh, starters need more minutes than that 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

As much as I hate Paul Pierce and KG, I wouldn't mind if they won this series.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Johnson's hero iso ball sure as hell wont work in this series. Move the ball around a lot more than this display tonight.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

the lebron app guys, the lebron app.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

JJs far from the problem, pretty sure this is his most efficient post season ever, 

Shooting 7/11 tonight , I'd give him the ball every play no matter how boring it is to watch , hard to win when 3 of your starters are shut down 

Kidd waving the white flag while only down 13 with 9 minutes left is by far the stupidest thing I have seen but than again he probablu feels he can sneak some rest knowing they can lose 1 in Miami 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Yes
> 
> Didn't mean to hurt your feelings


Who is going to beat them then? This is by far the easiest road to an NBA Title they've had since they big 3 arrived. I really don't see how you can argue that. They played a 7 game series against the C's in 2011 and the Pacers last year, the East at least had some competition in those years. Nobody is even making them work for it this year. They'll lose 1 game max between now and the NBA Finals. I got Heat-Clippers Finals, Heat in 5. I'm dead serious when I say I'm betting a couple hundo on the heat to 3 peat, I'll post up the receipt after it processes, just trying to find a site I'm comfortable with before I lock in.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Knew Nets were going to have to get G2 to make this a series. Nets coming off a 7 game series and only one day rest while Heat had over a week to rest up (which is huge for guys like Wade and Lebron since you don't want them getting beat up in the first round). Think Heat in 5 just because it's going back to back now and Nets legs are gonna be out much quicker than the Heat's. They'll get one in Brooklyn but that's it.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao so the first 3 games of the second round so far have been underwhelming 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> the lebron app guys, the lebron app.


Lol whats the name of the app?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> I think they made a mistake in firing him. Couldn't believe when they first started talking about him being on the hot seat.


Absolutely a mistake.

This is a team that Steph and Lee made come to the gym well-before the seasons began 2 years in a row now to get some extra practice in for the regular season.

This is a team that has improved their record consecutively with Jackson as their coach. Seeding doesn't matter, their record improved and that's the valuable thing to notice here. Also, their record improved without having their full start line up *for approximately 50% of the season*.

Jackson implemented defence onto a team that had a shoot-first mentality. 

Arguably the only reason they didn't make it farther is lack-of Andrew Bogut. Sure, small ball worked but to not have a rim protector against guys like DeAndre, Blake and Paul is painful. Andrew Bogut is a defensive anchor that definitely would've made a difference. There were *A LOT* of easy, uncontested buckets in the paint. 

Definitely won't be the same for players or fans at the start of next season without Mark, these guys had nothing but the upmost respect for him and completely believed in him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The warriors offense and inability to maximize their players on that end probably had a lot to do with it. They definitely should not have been as bad, nor as stagnant and dependent on Curry, as they were.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I THOUGHT THE HEAT WERE GONNA GET SWEPT THO


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't fail me now, San Antonio. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Did Barkley fuck some fat chick in SA?

He loves them big ol' women down there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Absolutely a mistake.
> 
> This is a team that Steph and Lee made come to the gym well-before the seasons began 2 years in a row now to get some extra practice in for the regular season.
> 
> ...


Not to mention my boy Fez... :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

In other news, I found out today that one of the security guards at work — a dude who I've known for like two years and always talk to whenever I'm over by his entrance.—.apparently played in the ABA for five years. :bynum


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone just fucking hear Reggie Miller talk about Leonard's defensive versatility and say something like "he can guard big men like Aldridge, he can take on Danny Green and chase him off the 3 pt line."

Yeah Reggie, he's going to guard his own teammate. fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOLReggierMiller... Derp...

Tony Parker is a motherfucker!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I want SA to win but I hate games that aren't competitive. 

Nets/Heat was boring as hell too. Heat always seemed in total control even when the Nets would shorten the lead somewhat.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah, wtf man? We just experienced the most amazing first round in the history of the NBA and it gets followed up with four 2nd round game ones that are all non-competitive. BOO!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wait until the Spurs start playing with a purpose...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ESPN poll voters are notoriously dumb, but 87% of America disagreeing with the Warriors' decision to fire Mark Jackson is pretty damning...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Anyone just fucking hear Reggie Miller talk about Leonard's defensive versatility and say something like "he can guard big men like Aldridge, he can take on Danny Green and chase him off the 3 pt line."
> 
> Yeah Reggie, he's going to guard his own teammate. fpalm


I would actually be interested to see Leonard try to guard Splitter.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm at work, only reading the box score. 

It seems like the spurs are going in dry :banderas

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jeez. I guess the NBA used up all of its close game quota in the first round.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This second round has kinda sucked so far.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can't be the only person that thinks the heat and spurs are going to meet again in the finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



WTF352 said:


> I can't be the only person that thinks the heat and spurs are going to meet again in the finals.


I predicted it after game 7 of last years finals lol ( not bullshitting ). No way in hell the Spurs big 3 are leaving with that note. When June arrives, I hope I'm right.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> The September introduction of Hunter, a friend of Jackson’s, was regarded as a destabilizing force according to multiple sources. This marks the third consecutive time his hiring has coincided with a head coach getting fired within a year.


:lmao Might be one of the funniest things I've read all week, never hire lindsay hunter guys.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I love how Popovich calls them annoying timeouts when a team goes on a 4-0 run...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Lol whats the name of the app?


turn on tnt you're bound to see 10 commercials about it in a 5 minute span


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pacers over wizards in 7
heat over nets in 7
blazers over spurs in 7
clippers over thunder in 7

heat over pacers in 7
blazers over clippers in 7

heat over blazers in 7


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The finals will not be Spurs/Heat, guarantee it, willing to bet on it too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

KD will be on the cover of NBA 2K15. This will be the second time that he has been on the cover.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*









Ha..


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Apparently the Warriors along with the earlier mentioned Lakers and Knicks are also interested in Tom Thibodeau. Stop please. Hands off my Thibsy guys. It probably won't happen since he is under contract, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> Apparently the Warriors along with the earlier mentioned Lakers and Knicks are also interested in Tom Thibodeau. Stop please. Hands off my Thibsy guys. It probably won't happen since he is under contract, but stranger things have happened.


Warriors might be after this guy lol...










Well... As long as he _turns up the intensity_ and actually knows how to draw effective plays ( getting rid of the ISO heavy playbook the Warriors had ), I guess he can work.

Edit: Just looked up a couple videos of him. He has a high IQ. He'll do great.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Schmoove said:


>


:lol

Paul George posted this pic on his Instagram to showcase the "unity" the Pacers supposedly still have in the locker room:










Probably not the best time to be posting fishing pics if ya catch my drift.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bynum gone from Pacers..I assume he's retiring?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Schmoove said:


>


Lmao! I must troll with this later. I just have to.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Thibs leaves the Bulls, I'm going to be very upset


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HIBBERT! He's alive!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Roy's footwork is back.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn it. I wanted to use that gif. Maybe another day.

Maybe another day.......


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://www.designntrend.com/article...association-advance-fat-acceptance-inside.htm



Spoiler: the article






> Charles Barkley and his crew on "Inside the NBA" are known for their off-color banter in addition to insightful commentary on basketball topics. They offend some people from time to time, as was the case last night.
> 
> Barkley was talking about last night's Spurs-Blazer, which was hosted at San Antonio. The personality swerved off topic and started talking about the figures of the area's women. Although the comments were lighthearted (the co-hosts laughed), the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance and the Obesity Action Coalition criticized Barkley's comment as defamatory.
> 
> ...






First of all, NAAFA? :lmao

Secondly, get the fuck out of here with the bolded. That may be one of the dumbest claims I've ever heard someone try to make.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Jackson addressed the circumstances surrounding both Scalabrine and Erman in detail with the NBA’s Sirius XM radio station on Wednesday. Although he chose not to mention either man by name, Jackson referenced “disrespect” from Scalabrine and referred to Erman’s behavior as “inexcuseable.” The 49-year-old Jackson admitted that he regretted not taking action earlier in response to Scalabrine’s behavior while also suggesting that Erman was guilty of disloyalty.
> 
> “The one that was demoted [Scalabrine], I would have had handled it six weeks, a month, two months earlier. The things that took place from his side, I would have nipped it in the bud initially. That’s my fault for allowing it to go on. I’m pretty much a guy, just like ministry, I try to show you a different way of handling it. Hope that seeing me handle your disrespect, you’ll come around and realize this isn’t the way to handle it. Fortunately for me, it works for a lot of folks, there are some folks that just won’t get it and you have to handle them differently. I would do that differently.
> 
> ...


To read the rest of Mark Jackson throwing them under the bus, here http://nba.si.com/2014/05/07/mark-jackson-fired-warriors-brian-scalabrine-darren-erman/


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lol hibbert with the flop. pacers are full of fuckboys


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah, George, Stephenson, West, and Hibbert.

But meh. Every team flops :draper2


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy fucking Roy Hibbert! 17 points on 5-7 and 7-7 at the line and basically being the only reason his team is in the game at the half because the rest of the starting 4 has combined for 16?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wonder if Roy decides to play on certain days... One day he's 0/0, another day h'es 15/4 in the first half alone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It helps that Indy is actually attempting to get him involved rather than play that hero ball


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RoyGOD


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert playing this well is almost comical after all the shit he's had to eat in the past couple days. Good for him though, I'm happy to see it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LAAAAAAAANCE!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lance has striked.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I hope Roy Hibbert comes back strong for the rest of the playoffs and then does this...


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy fuck Beal. 

Just an awesome, awesome shooter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Beal being Beal of course.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Bynum leaves the team and Roy goes off...

I wonder.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

28/9/2

          

go get em roy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't get too excited just yet. 

I'm still bracing myself for a historic 0 points 0 rebound 5 fouls under 20 minutes in game 3.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Randy Wittman got the same playbook after timeouts as Dwane Casey.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards did what they supposed to do. Reversed homecourt. Now the Pacers have to take that belt back.

I think the Clippers are going to win again tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

As long as Washington keeps launching behind the arc, Washington will keep getting L's


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Won the game without big games from PG and West. That's something to be happy about. Lance had some huge shots in the 2nd half. 

And apathetic George Hill showed intensity driving inside. Purrrrfect.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

john wall 6 pts what a bum


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD is the coolest cat I've ever seen. Glad he's MVP. 119 out of 125 votes!? Lol what an land slide.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GOATat


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Durant seems like such a nice guy. And yet, I just can't for the life of me stand him.

LOL. Half of the OKC crowd is wearing the same color as the Clippers.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL. Half of the OKC crowd is wearing the same color as the Clippers.


Improvement over the last game where the entire area was wearing Clipper colors.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LAC gotta slow it down and make it a halfcourt game like they are in the 2nd quarter. Their halfcourt offense is better imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lights went out. We need the most electrifying man in sports entertainment Kendrick Perkins to electrify the arena.

KD gunning for that MVF.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lights went out. We need the most electrifying man in sports entertainment Kendrick Perkins to electrify the arena.
> 
> KD gunning for that MVF.


DeAndre botched... Seems like they were going for Wade Barrett's move ( The Winds of Change ). KD sold it like a champ though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Lights went out. We need the most electrifying man in sports entertainment Kendrick Perkins to electrify the arena.
> 
> KD gunning for that MVF.


Durant selling that like Dolph Ziggler lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Durant seems like such a nice guy. And yet, I just can't for the life of me stand him.


I don't mind him. He's a great player. I just don't particularly like him either.

It might have something to do with him playing for a team in fucking Oklahoma.

It also might have something to do with my belief that he'll never win a championship. Some sort of self-preserving desire to cut bait rather than invest in his career?

Who knows... Probably the Oklahoma thing. Fuck Oklahoma. :westbrook2


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

WestGOD with his third triple double in the last 5 games. :westbrook2


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Bomani Jones ‏@bomani_jones 1m
> adams has a gold toof and a forearm tattoo. if bball doesn't work out, there's a job waiting for him at church's.


:lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

anyone watch inside the nba? probably the funniest one ever


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Durant seems like such a nice guy. And yet, I just can't for the life of me stand him.


probably because he is most babied player in the NBA. He gets so many foodstamps from the officials.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gutted about the defeat last night but we got the split and that is what counts, Blake needs to step up he's not been himself so far in this series OKC also Jamal Crawford was not good enough only 7 points expect a lot more from him too. Still we are 1-1 so lets protect the homecourt and return to Oklahoma 3-1 up.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

thought you were a nets fan ^


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Who is going to beat them then? This is by far the easiest road to an NBA Title they've had since they big 3 arrived. I really don't see how you can argue that. They played a 7 game series against the C's in 2011 and the Pacers last year, the East at least had some competition in those years. Nobody is even making them work for it this year. They'll lose 1 game max between now and the NBA Finals. I got Heat-Clippers Finals, Heat in 5. I'm dead serious when I say I'm betting a couple hundo on the heat to 3 peat, I'll post up the receipt after it processes, just trying to find a site I'm comfortable with before I lock in.


If the Heat meet LAC in the Finals they're not winning. Especially if Blake & Deandre keep playing the way they're playing. It'll be Clips in 5.

Still, I see it being Pacers/Clips or Pacers/OKC in the finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> I met Steve Francis at a DC club a couple weeks ago. He leaned in: "You can ask around; I'm like Obama in this town."


The GOAT


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> thought you were a nets fan ^


Clippers fan but have a soft spot for the Nets, love your team I am expecting big things from you guys next season.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*















Barkley acting like SA don't have some bad chicks. I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, with a 75 lb dumbbell attached to my nutsack and a stonefish and sea wasp alert just to skype with her on a dial up connection.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

She's pretty hot but I wonder who that lovely lady is next to her wearing the hat? :hmm:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Barkley acting like SA don't have some bad chicks. I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, with a 75 lb dumbbell attached to my nutsack and a stonefish and sea wasp alert just to skype with her on a dial up connection.



Is that Kim K without surgery?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*That chick has a face a bit like mine.

Barkley vs San Antonio Women is always money. Also I swear Shaq is gonna break a chair or the desk one day in that studio when he gets going.*


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Barkley acting like SA don't have some bad chicks. I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, with a 75 lb dumbbell attached to my nutsack and a stonefish and sea wasp alert just to skype with her on a dial up connection.


:lmao @ the Asian dude nose deep in her butt in the first pic


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone actually watching these games live with the NFL draft on tonight? I'll watch Spurs-Blazers tomorrow if I can somehow go the whole night without seeing the score, could give a shit about Nets-Heat. Spoiler: Heat win


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> Clippers fan but have a soft spot for the Nets, love your team I am expecting big things from you guys next season.


(Y)

<---Nets fan with a soft spot for the Clippers (and also briefly worked for the Nuggets, so don't let that confuse you :lol).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami just had 3 straight offensive rebounds. used the full shot clock. 96 seconds in total. :allen1 
Great play down the stretch, Brooklyn


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

In a game where Nets kept it close and had a chance DWill really had 0 Freaking points. 

Never seen a player fall off as bad as he did . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ouch, Deron Williams went scoreless this game.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those 4 consecutive offensive rebounds were a backbreaker.

Felt some joy seeing Garnett miss an easy bunny and on the following play seeing Ray Allen hit a difficult 3 :allen1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Deron Williams. 0 pts. 0/9 FG. :maury

I thoughts Nets played decent on defense, did a great job keeping MIA out of the paint, tried to make them take jumpshots by playing off of them and it worked for the most part. Its their offense that lost them the game. D-Will was trash, Iso Joe had more shots than pts and KG missed a few easy shots that he's gotta knock down. Some of it has to do with the Heat defense but sometimes the Nets just lack ball movement to create good looks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's like San Antonio can go on a run whenever they want :lol

Kawhi and Diaw putting in work in this 2nd quarter


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yup, just like that. I believe a 17-4 run?

The lead was 28-30, now it's suddenly 34-52 :side: 22-6 run :mark: :mark:


And now Aldridge misses 2 straight dunks with no defense on him. Nothing is going right for Blazers right now.

And now Splitter misses a dunk because Parker got in his way for a split second :lol

Shaqtin' A fool just found 3 nominees for their playoff edition :shaq2


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone think Rockets would've been a tougher match up for SA? I know people were hyping them because they went 4-0 vs SA in the season but I never bought into that much because playoffs are a different ball game, Houston isn't really a smart team or a good defensive team and would get run over by SA's offense. But now, I think I would've liked to seen that series. 

At the very least, they would have to try to suck real hard to do worse than this.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

after an exciting first round this second round is turning out to be a real dud.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heather Cox: "How have you been able to contain Aldrige so far?"

Pop: "I have no clue."

:maury


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The NBA needs more Greg Popovich, when he retires it will be a real loss.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Anyone think Rockets would've been a tougher match up for SA? I know people were hyping them because they went 4-0 vs SA in the season but I never bought into that much because playoffs are a different ball game, Houston isn't really a smart team or a good defensive team and would get run over by SA's offense. But now, I think I would've liked to seen that series.
> 
> At the very least, they would have to try to suck real hard to do worse than this.


Definitely.

But they weren't a great matchup against Portland.

They'll get out of the first round next year, most likely.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

heat gonna sweep the playoffs


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Portland had it down to 8 somewhere midway in the fourth quarter.

2-3 minutes later and it's back to 19..

arker


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So glad I watched the NFL Draft. I didn't miss a damn thing lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lol At least Miami/Nets kept it close. Spurs ain't giving them one breathe. And I think Aldridge was terrible tonight, i think 6/27 shooting or something like that.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers number 1 goal this summer is to revamp their bench. Mo Williams is their best and only good player from the bench and he's streaky even for a bench player which shows how awful their bench is. They should keep Thomas Robinson and Will Barton since they have potential. They should target Greivis Vasquez or Darren Collison.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Blazers number 1 goal this summer is to revamp their bench. Mo Williams is their best and only good player from the bench and he's streaky even for a bench player which shows how awful their bench is. They should keep Thomas Robinson and Will Barton since they have potential. They should target *Greivis Vasquez or Darren Collison*.


I don't see why either of those players would leave or not get resigned by their current teams.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Deron Williams with a vintage Hibbert performance tonight


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Big game tonight for us we can't lose the momentum of this series, Blake, DJ and Jamal need to step up for us tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Deron Williams with a vintage Hibbert performance tonight


At least he had rebounds and assist. So he went semi-vintage Hibbert.

Speaking of Roy Hibbert, I don't expect him to have that performance again until maybe like Game 5


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I don't see why either of those players would leave or not get resigned by their current teams.


Bigger paycheck? bigger role?


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards or Pacers, Clips or Thunder tonight?

Game 3 winner in 1-1 wins the series 70% of the time


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Bigger paycheck? bigger role?


Bigger role? Oh you mean from being a back-up pg on a good team to a back up pg on a not-as-great or in Vasquez's case, a pretty much equivalent team? Yeah no.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Wizards or Pacers, Clips or Thunder tonight?
> 
> Game 3 winner in 1-1 wins the series 70% of the time


Home teams win both games.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope Washington wins 3 and 4

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn @ the refs missing some of these calls. Ridiculous.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed that Chris Webber isn't calling the game. My brain hurts from his homerish stupidity.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can't believe I'm actually rooting for Washington, but I think the way they are playing they'd give Miami a harder fight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fucking Dorish Burke? Excushe me while I sphew vomit acrossh my houshe.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Fucking Dorish Burke? Excushe me while I sphew vomit acrossh my houshe.


I think we're all getting punished for something we did in a previous life to keep getting her.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol, West posted up John Wall and got rejected by John Wall. Also someone need to tell Stephenson that he's not as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> At least he had rebounds and assist. So he went semi-vintage Hibbert.
> 
> Speaking of Roy Hibbert, I don't expect him to have that performance again until maybe like Game 5


Maybe Pierce slept with his wife. :KG


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Stephenson better learn how to box Ariza out now that they've switched match ups with George guarding Beal.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gortat should change his name to "The Moving Screen".


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Gortat should change his name to "The Moving Screen".


KG called dibs on that years back. Perkins was a close second.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> I can't believe I'm actually rooting for Washington, but I think the way they are playing they'd give Miami a harder fight


Indy has been playing meh and I still think they be Miami's toughest challenge. Just can't see the Wiz doing well against Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Barkley acting like SA don't have some bad chicks. I'd swim through the Atlantic despite my fear of sharks, with a 75 lb dumbbell attached to my nutsack and a stonefish and sea wasp alert just to skype with her on a dial up connection.


Oh god

:durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 v :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3:durant3 :durant3 :durant3:durant3 :durant3 :durant3:durant3 :durant3 :durant3 :durant3


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Tony Brothers...

Dude is absolutely awful. NBA refs get enough flack, but with this jackass, it's totally warranted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

man, did you guys know John Wall is shooting 33% in the playoffs? Like I know he's gone against two awesome defenses but man...:deandre


He's done well in other areas for sure, but he'll definitely need to get way better in that regard if the Wizards ever want to get to the next level.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Washington fans booing their team. Fucking idiots.

Oh, they're cheering again.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert managing to score and rebound in two consecutive games.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This offense though lmao 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bradley Beal should go fishing sometime. I hear that helps with shooting.

45 points LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> man, did you guys know John Wall is shooting 33% in the playoffs? Like I know he's gone against two awesome defenses but man...:deandre
> 
> 
> He's done well in other areas for sure, but he'll definitely need to get way better in that regard if the Wizards ever want to get to the next level.


Yeah, and I can't see him getting much better if they advance to face the Heat because they're so good at guarding P&R and cutting off driving lanes. He really needs to get his jumper going.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This is the most inefficient game I've fuckin seen in years.....


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Wiz are done here.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was a complete ass whipping. Just pathetic.

Lol @ Wizards in 5. You guys.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

... What happened... 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Back to back good games for Roy. Thank god. 

Do the same game 4, and daddy's gonna have to get up to BLF Tuesday.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> That was a complete ass whipping. Just pathetic.
> 
> Lol @ Wizards in 5. You guys.


Man we was just playin'

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Awww shiiii. I still love you guys.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol where are the Wizards going!? All of them need to stay there and start a shoot around. Have fans bring them tents so they can camp all night. Make sure to include a instruction manual so Wall and company would know the basics. Like putting the ball through the net...


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pumed for this game lets get this win it will be huge heading into Sunday, lets go Clippers we are one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's Gilbert Arenas now?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's one guy you don't want practicing his shooting.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lob City what a jam from Jordan


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiz outta here in 5 it looks like...Just a bad matchup for them


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> LOL, Washington fans booing their team. Fucking idiots.
> 
> Oh, they're cheering again.


Sounds a lot like Pacer fans this entire playoffs.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those who picked the Wizards in 5 games may be re thinking that one?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That's kinda obvious brah because its not possible for Wiz to win in 5 anymore.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> That's kinda obvious brah because its not possible for Wiz to win in 5 anymore.


LOL you crack me up brah


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Sounds a lot like Pacer fans this entire playoffs.


I recall it happening once. Game 5, halftime, when Paul was getting heckled. Boos came.

But you seem to be watching the games closer than I if its happened the entire playoffs. Chris Webber, is that you?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> I recall it happening once. Game 5, halftime, when Paul was getting heckled. Boos came.
> 
> But you seem to be watching the games closer than I if its happened the entire playoffs. Chris Webber, is that you?


Lol get real buddy. Your crowds have booed the team for every single game that they've sucked ass in, which is indeed the entire playoffs. More notable is the complete lack of support for your starting center during the slump he's been in.

But hillbilly Indiana residents gonna hillbilly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Tell me about the double digit win at home (Round one, game two) where they 'sucked ass' and got booed. I mean, you did say every game.

If you're going to generalize me with a stereotype, can you at least find a better one than hillbilly? I'm not expecting much from how you come across most of the time, but you can't be that dense, right? Now, I'm expecting you to bust out 'your mama' jokes and even a 'git r done'. LOOOOL.

And a quote from Bill Simmons. "This series is already over Washington is clearly the better team and will win the next 3 games." Good call, I guess.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao... The Heat are soooo going to sweep the Eastern Conference....


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

We only scored 30 less points compared to what Wizards had against the Pacers and we only played one quarter lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wouldn't shock me, honestly. They're rested, playing top notch and no one seems to notice with how crazy the rest of the playoffs have been. Two time defender champions soaring under the radar?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Tell me about the double digit win at home (Round one, game two) where they 'sucked ass' and got booed. I mean, you did say every game.
> 
> If you're going to generalize me with a stereotype, can you at least find a better one than hillbilly? I'm not expecting much from how you come across most of the time, but you can't be that dense, right? Now, I'm expecting you to bust out 'your mama' jokes and even a 'git r done'. LOOOOL.
> 
> And a quote from Bill Simmons. "This series is already over Washington is clearly the better team and will win the next 3 games." Good call, I guess.


Of course you're going to resort to splitting hairs, because you can't acknowledge that your team has some of the worst fans in the league :lmao Unless you haven't watched any of your games, which I wouldn't doubt, the crowd had audibly booed Hibbert and every mistake the team had made throughout this series. Of course it stops now because your team is winning.

It's hilarious how Pacer fans are oblivious to how trashy they and their franchise have been and still is.

Also, I didn't say every game. But do I really expect somebody from Indiana to have grade school-level reading comprehension?


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Deandre has been fantastic tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul hit that 3 from a mile away wow.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This game is a nice breath of fresh air from whatever that was 2 hours ago.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Been a terrific game so far good performance from the guys lets keep it up.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Bigger role? Oh you mean from being a back-up pg on a good team to a back up pg on a not-as-great or in Vasquez's case, a pretty much equivalent team? Yeah no.


Bigger role as in a starter. With the way Vasquez and Collison played this season, they're gonna be sought after in the off-season.

Money will always be a factor in free agency. Some teams will offer those guys a huge contract and offers like that are enticing even if it means going to a worse team. How many players, especially role players, have left their team to go to a worse team for a bigger contract and bigger role? Yeah, a lot.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's us against the Refs and OKC at the moment going to be tough to win this game, the NBA want Durant to go the finals because he's a inspiration to us with his great speeches.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nothing is a foul to JVG


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

My god the Thunder are the most ref reliant team of all-time.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lel @ FT35 committing such a dumb foul.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Geez, Durant contesting that closely from half court. Terrible play Durant.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thanks KD for the idiotic foul, really helped us 4 point lead now.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers just need to beat up Durant the same way the Thunder beat up Blake Griffin.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sad to see what happened to Dudley. Guy looks awful out there and he looks fatter than usual.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Sad to see what happened to Dudley. Guy looks awful out there and he looks fatter than usual.


Dudley is dreadful and has been all season don't why Doc is playing him all these minutes, at the moment we are playing with only 4 players as he's currently on the floor.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> Dudley is dreadful and has been all season don't why Doc is playing him all these minutes, at the moment we are playing with only 4 players as he's currently on the floor.


Well, Granger is the other option but he has been just as bad as Dudley.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lookin at the gametracker...

KD: 34
The rest:
17
16
14
10

OKC so balanced right now. So are the Clippers. Don't feel like posting theirs lol.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Well, Granger is the other option but he has been just as bad as Dudley.


Both not good enough Granger is finished sad to see as he was the Pacers best player only 2 years ago and now look at him, also what the hell are what we doing against Butler we are just letting shoot 3's for fun nobody is putting a body on him.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Were done in this game we are 2-1 down now, need to make sure we don't lose game 4 and go 3-1 down.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Complaining about the refs when you have the King Of Flops in Griffin, and the king of kicking the leg out (slightly wordy, i'll work on it :brodgers) in Paul :banderas

Good win by the Thunder, Durant and Westbrook having strong games yet again plus Ibaka being solid despite not playing many minutes. Adams again showing why i like him so much. 4 points, 9 rebounds, and a couple of blocks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just looked at the scores for today....Washington only scored 63?? In the playoffs?!? :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Just looked at the scores for today....Washington only scored 63?? In the playoffs?!? :ti


Thats the same as Clippers scored in a half lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just 30 points in the 2nd half. A lot of teams have scored more than that in 1 quarter in these playoffs lol.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Worst game of the playoffs. 









lol


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

God, I hate Indiana. They might be getting their swag back. Sooner they are out, the better.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

63 points :ti Wizards gonna lose this series 4-1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Bigger role as in a starter. With the way Vasquez and Collison played this season, they're gonna be sought after in the off-season.
> 
> Money will always be a factor in free agency. Some teams will offer those guys a huge contract and offers like that are enticing even if it means going to a worse team. How many players, especially role players, have left their team to go to a worse team for a bigger contract and bigger role? Yeah, a lot.


Lillard is a player.. Matthews is a player.. They're not going to Portland


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Lillard is a player.. Matthews is a player.. They're not going to Portland



You say that as if it isn't possible. The likely scenario is that players like Collison and Vasquez will sign with the team that offers the most. And that team has a possibility of being someone like Portland, a dark horse contender looking to upgrade their bench.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Really confident Nets get their 1 win tonight, almost beat the Heat with Deron scoring Zero I expect him to come out swinging. Gotta control the 3 point shooting . Those extra 3"s they make hurt us. 

Gotta take advantage of Wade and Lebron not having some amazing games 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Just looked at the scores for today....Washington only scored 63?? In the playoffs?!? :ti


It's not like they're facing a team with a terrible defense


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC vs. Spurs, Heat vs. Pacers looking likely.

These two series were collision courses for each other all season long. Always been the 4 true contenders. Sure there were a ton of doubts about the Pacers (not so much the other 3) but in basketball, things tend to work out in the end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Indy's bandwagon is about to fill back up..Shame


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

based on vasquez' end of season press conference, it looks like he's intent on returning.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Now or never for Brooklyn...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't think that was a flagrant, pretty stupid there.

Still that was a great player, Lebron James with that *POWER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pretty weak Flagrant there. Nothing malicious about that at all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How this league have fallin... College Basketball is more manly than this.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy shit @ refs missing that obvious as fuck Blatche travel.

Gotdamn, what qualifications does one really need to become a NBA ref?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Gotdamn, what qualifications does one really need to become a NBA ref?









You have to volunteer by passing out orange slices at your local recreation center.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

brooooooooooooooooooklynnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
brooooooooooooooooooklynnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
brooooooooooooooooooklynnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well take a look at that. They're finally passing the ball around.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ANOTHER THREE!

SUCK IT HEAT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Holy shit @ refs missing that obvious as fuck Blatche travel.
> 
> Gotdamn, what qualifications does one really need to become a NBA ref?


Well, looking like a greaser is a good way to start.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Well, looking like a greaser is a good way to start.


Dude looks like a mob boss. :lol


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That ball movement whew, Brooklyn in the house!!! 

Feels good to have a Teletovic on your team 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

alan anderson to ray allen: "you a pussyyyyy"

:lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

teletovic is a true GAME CHANGER


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Come on Spurs. Wrap this shit up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nets look like the Wizards from Game 1...So that means the semis will be all Gentlemen Sweeps..congrats


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tony Parker is just strokin it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Tony Parker is just strokin it


Lol that sounds so wrong but so right.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Please get Bill Simmons off my screen 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs ready for a 4th straight blowout. 


:mark:

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If someone had told me there was a snake in Portland's locker room a couple of years back, I would've thought it was going to be a Greg Oden reference.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tim Duncan with the rebound 'tip' to Boris Diaw for the and one :wall


Spurs when healthy is fucking deadly... Spurs when injured are fucking deadly.



Spurs are deadly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dammit. Spurs are 3 points shy going into the half from the Wizards final score the other night.........


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOL still can't believe there is a Lebron app.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Portland getting mashed in the 4th. Dropped it down to 8. Suddenly down 21 (potentially 22, now)

Who would have though that Portland would be down 3-0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao I like how the Spurs kept on teasing them. 

" Here... We let you cut the deficit to 10." Alright that's enough.
" That was fun. Wanna do that again!?" Let them cut it to 10 again, then that's it. Shows over.

Good game Portland. It was amusing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers only had 6 bench points. That's nice.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Can we go back to the first round please?*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Tony Parker is just strokin it


Gross. Like on the court?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Can we go back to the first round please?*


Or at least fast-forward to the Conference finals?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs playing games with the Blazers. 

K, you got it down to 8. Now let's see you do it again now that you're down 21 again arker

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Have Pacers fans man'd the fuck up yet?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mavericks awoke the beast that is the San Antonio Spurs. 

Heat/Brooklyn is even closer


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD at the 4 seems like a success for them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I know defense was never the Clippers strength, but this is fuckin horrendous. Looks like I'm taking me a Sunday nap.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers WTF 29-9 fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34082858 said:


> I know defense was never the Clippers strength, but this is fuckin horrendous. Looks like I'm taking me a Sunday nap.


You'll get a heavy dose of defense during the Wiz/Pacers game brother and that game might extend that Sunday nap.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> You'll get a heavy dose of defense during the Wiz/Pacers game brother and that game might extend that Sunday nap.


They're totally _Juggernauts._ Hopefully both teams can pass 70 points.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Glen Davis gets posterized during a dead ball :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Now OKC is forgetting how to defend. This is somethin...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^Holy shit that's awesome.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34084322 said:


> Now OKC is forgetting how to defend. This is somethin...


Forget?...I forgot they could


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

so many blowouts in the second round. so boring. :deandre



WESTGOD continues to WESTGOD.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook stopped after realizing he has 5 fouls. Led to an easy Collison bucket. fpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers last stand here. How bad is their Defense when they have to have Chris Paul guard Durant?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Some of these rules are stupid. Why can't they review questionable calls until there is 2 minutes left?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> WESTGOD continues to WESTGOD.


Guess he got tired of all the people saying he was hurting the team and to give Durant the ball :westbrook2


Edit: Finally the game is getting really intense :mark:


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Collison beasting. He really threw the team on his back down the stretch here.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I knew that lazy defense at Westbrook would cost them :lmao

They just blew a 4th quarter, 16 point lead.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GIVE IT TO KD!

Fuckin hell...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hahahaha just when I was praising Westbrooks team play he goes and takes a contested three to end the game fpalm

Clips stole that game


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Chokelahoma City Blunder stays at it. :lel


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I blame Westbrook, if he actually played defense on that *1* fast break, then just MAYBE Collison wouldn't have cut it down to 1. 

But don't be sad, Thunder. Grizzlies blew a 25+ point lead in the 4th quarter against the same team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't like Westbrook but the guy had 5 fouls so he had to let him go in that situation. I wouldn't be surprised if Brooks told Westbrook to not foul and give up the bucket since they need him on the court for offense. And he did well on offense getting to the lane, posting up, getting double teamed and creating offense for everyone else. As well as Collison played on offense, he was terrible on defense letting Westbrook consistently beat him off he dribble.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Hahahaha just when I was praising Westbrooks team play he goes and takes a contested three to end the game fpalm


It's not like he had time to do much more than that.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

COLLISON

And fuck NBA and their pussified rules, fuck those refs who call bloody EVERYTHING, and fuck Durant, the most overprotected dude in the league.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Hahahaha just when I was praising Westbrooks team play he goes and takes a contested three to end the game fpalm





Thuganomics said:


> I blame Westbrook, if he actually played defense on that *1* fast break, then just MAYBE Collison wouldn't have cut it down to 1.


I don't want to sit here and defend Westbrook but of all the things to harp on him about, these are not two of them. Fouling Collison in that situation would have been beyond stupid, because he had 5 fouls. And the shot at the end was about the best they were going to get. They had no timeouts and the clock was ticking. He actually got a decent shot off and it was an inch away from him being a hero.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant trying to post up CP3 from just inside the 3pt line might be the dumbest thing I've ever seen. What was he thinking? AND HE KEPT DOING IT. Westbrook gotta slap KD a few times in the locker room


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> COLLISON
> 
> And fuck NBA and their pussified rules, fuck those refs who call bloody EVERYTHING, and fuck Durant, *the most overprotected dude in the league*.


I think that title still belongs to LeBron, but it's getting neck & neck now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

It's too bad the clippers have no chance at winning the series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

People seem to be confusing best players with most protected. They get these calls because they're the best and opponents can't guard them without fouling.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> I don't want to sit here and defend Westbrook but of all the things to harp on him about, these are not two of them. Fouling Collison in that situation would have been beyond stupid, because he had 5 fouls. And the shot at the end was about the best they were going to get. They had no timeouts and the clock was ticking. He actually got a decent shot off and it was an inch away from him being a hero.


I wouldn't necessarily say to try and strip him. But at least run up and intimidate Collison into maybe at least changing up his shot. Stopping mid-fast break just seemed stupid in my opinion


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

CLIPS


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

CP3's D on KD was great. Fronted him, fought hard to deny him the ball and forced a couple of turnovers. I noticed KD was afraid to bring the ball low in fear of getting stripped. CP3's lower body strength is underrated at hell. He's giving up a lot in height but he's not easy to back down because of how strong he is. Klay Thompson struggled to back him down in the LAC-GSW series. 

KD needs to do a better job passing out of double teams too. LAC were doubling him especially with CP3 on him and he turned it over with some bad passes partly because of OKC's garbage spacing but also because he just isn't that great of a passer.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damnit.... Chris Webber again.

Oh. Hill gets clotheslined. Leads to a 3. Good job.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No calls are changing this game completely. That's Joey Crawford down there, right?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't worry, the eventual flopping would get them right back in the game.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is laughable.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It sure is. The Pacers only scored 11 that 2nd quarter. I wonder will they be as efficient for the rest of the game in order to pass the Wizards record breaking 63 points from 2 nights ago.

Stay tuned.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fast break points is the key to this series and Washington has 18 in the first half. Tough sledding


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Russell Westbrook is nearly averaging a triple double: 26.2 pts, 9.0 rebs, 8.3 asts. Unreal.


:shocked:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At least Hibbert is crashing the boards...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ugh.. Wizards.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards doing their best okc impersonation today :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At least Spurs wouldn't blow a lead :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lel @ the Wizards.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well now lets see if the wiz can hold on for the last couple minutes


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiz bench: 27pts
Pacers bench: 2

Oy..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PG putting the team on his back!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Wiz bench: 27pts
> Pacers bench: 2
> 
> Oy..


Copeland..
Scola..
Turner..
Watson..

and 2 points?

what?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Copeland..
> Scola..
> Turner..
> Watson..
> ...


Cmon. Frank isn't gonna give Copeland any minutes. For some stupid reason.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What a great win Darren Collison you beast well done MVP game tonight could not have done with out you, Doc has really changed this team he's given the players a winning mentality in the last 2 seasons we would of lost that game by 25 points the way OKC started let alone win it. Doc has come up big in games against OKC tonight and GSW in game 7 when the opposition was giving us problems and both times we overcame the problems they posed us, I think we can take game 5 if we put Chris Paul on Durant and play the small ball lineup which gave OKC a headache, drop Barnes and Redick play Crawford and Collison and we can beat them.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Paul George is big time such a class player.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Another block across the body.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert wins it bye bye Wizards out this year but they have a bright future with Wall and Beal, will reach the conference finals next season mark my words.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn it, Wizards.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers failed on that last possession fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No idea why Hill made the extra pass when he had the open shot.....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers now 3-0 since they dismissed Bynum from the team btw


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> This was the Pacers worst possible matchup. They survived.
> 
> Pacers over Wizards in 5.






InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> ^Lol Pacers are a bunch of soft ass punks. Gonna get fucked in the ass by the Wiz.


Nice call, ******. LOLOLOL.

First you only score 63 points, at home.
Then you blow a 19 point lead, at home.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

so are people going to step off the washington bandwagon now? so what, they beat a gassed team with the worst offense in the league in the first round.. now they're on the verge of getting sent home by a wildly inconsistent pacer team in five :ti


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

When Big Roy plays well the Pacers are hard to beat for any team, they can rest now while Brooklyn and Miami will have a war of a series as the Nets are not naive like the Wizards.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> so are people going to step off the washington bandwagon now? so what, they beat a gassed team with the worst offense in the league in the first round.. now they're on the verge of getting sent home by a wildly inconsistent pacer team in five :ti


They are a decent team that didnt meet at least my expectations this year. That all being said, Indy was a bad matchup for them. No way where they gonna beat the Pacers. Probably matchup better with Miami than Indy


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Pacers now 3-0 since they dismissed Bynum from the team btw


And 5-1 in their last 6, thinking they're starting to finally get their shit together. Hibbert has also done well in these games, playing with more confidence, getting good position down low, running the floor, protecting the rim and I'm sure trying to get him involved in the offense helps.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ariza could've just passed it to Nene and he would've pitched it right back. Nene just turned his back away from the ball like an idiot. Or maybe he was scared. Could be the latter. What a way to cough up home court.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Which is most likely for Roy's resurgence:

- Andrew Bynum: Locker room cancer
- The fish Roy caught


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Which is most likely for Roy's resurgence:
> 
> - Andrew Bynum: Locker room cancer
> - The fish Roy caught


Wait, what if Bynum was the one that banged Roy's girl?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wait, what if Bynum was the one that banged Roy's girl?


You just took this already crazy scenario to a new level.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Best benches in the NBA right now are the Spurs and Nets some quality players on both teams.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> so are people going to step off the washington bandwagon now? so what, they beat a gassed team with the worst offense in the league in the first round.. now they're on the verge of getting sent home by a wildly inconsistent pacer team in five :ti


Let's not label the Bulls like that now. Before the series started the Bulls were considered the clear favorites and there were even people saying the Bulls would beat the Pacers. But of course now people are gonna act like that never happened.

This season was a success for the Wizards regardless of the outcome of this series.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wait, what if Bynum was the one that banged Roy's girl?


All I can say is :deandre :allen1


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

sure, they were favorites, but I was stating a fact. they came into the playoffs ranking dead last in points per game. most would agree the wizards are elite on the defensive end when healthy. the result is a mismatch.

edit: wouldn't exactly call their season a success. any team in win now mode should be disappointed over a second round exit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


> sure, they were favorites, but I was stating a fact. they came into the playoffs ranking dead last in points per game. most would agree the wizards are elite on the defensive end when healthy. the result is a mismatch.


If that's the case and it was such an obvious mismatch then why did you and the majority of people in this thread, including me, predict the Bulls to win?

The Wizards performance against the Bulls was impressive and they deserved the praise they got. Just because they've struggled against Indy shouldn't change that. The Pacers are looking like they're starting to round back into form and the Wizards are no match for the Pacers playing at the level we know they're capable of playing at. Nothing to be ashamed about.

Their season was a success. This was their first time making the playoffs in five years and they managed to win their first playoff series since 2005. Not to mention their two best players are 23 and 20. This isn't a team that came into the season saying championship or bust.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i predicted them to win b/c i figured they'd carry over their momentum from the season into the playoffs. they were coming into the series with a chip on their shoulder and also have the luxury of being coached by that guy tom thibodeau. let's not act like they got ran off the court. pretty sure most if not all games in that series were tightly contested.

the wizards showed they can play great defense. they also showed that they're a streaky jump shooting team that lacks structure in the half court and has a tendency to go on prolonged scoring droughts. if that's worth praise, so be it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They didn't get "ran off the court" per-say but they went 0-3 at home and they probably would have gotten swept if Mike Dunleavy didn't randomly go off for the best game of his life during game 3.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

why are you guys associating Roy's success with Bynum? Maybe he finally decided to play like a man with some confidence which has allowed him to play more aggressively.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> Hibbert wins it bye bye Wizards out this year but they have a bright future with Wall and Beal, will reach the conference finals next season mark my words.












your words have been marked


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Love Paul Pierce's comments about Lebron he's part of the old school no fear at all for the Heat, these new kids like George and KD they scared of Lebron and have to much respect to beat James.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Atletichampiones said:


> Love Paul Pierce's comments about Lebron he's part of the old school no fear at all for the Heat, these new kids like George and KD they scared of Lebron and have to much respect to beat James.


Pierce can have all the respect in the world for Lebron, he's not beating him in a series ever again.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

wtf was up with Lebron saying "no one in the Sterling family should be able to own the Clippers". Last time I checked Donald Sterling was the only one in his family who made the racists comments.. what his whole family is guilty by association? By that logic David Stern should've suspended Lebron when his mom got a arrested.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

^LeBron's own mom told a Haitian bell hop in Miami to 'go back to his own country'. Imagine a white player's mom saying that and it's a wrap. He should just worry about playing basketball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I find it pretty hilarious that Durant cant post up on CP3. He's getting that Dirk treatment. :lel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



















:westbrook2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Never underestimate the speed and snake that is...


That ugly faced piece of shit Russel Westbrook.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The person with the mop ran for their life :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cavs have sacked Mike Brown


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

well he's garbage so I guess there's not much to complain about there. lel @ them rehiring him in the first place.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

early move to appease :bron


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wonder which one of these poor coachless teams will end up with Mike Woodson :ti


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Wonder which one of these poor coachless teams will end up with Mike Woodson :ti


He's a decent coach, I'd be more concerned if I ended up with Mike Brown.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Mike Brown deserves better...a lot better than half of these NBA franchises think they deserve


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well... I'd rather have Mike Brown than Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

dang, lot of nba head coach job opening out there now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



arker





































:duncan​


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nets gotta step their D up, can't let Bron get into the paint at will and they also gotta cut the turnovers down especially because MIA is getting pts off of them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol LeBron is ripping them apart. Brooklyn should be counting their lucky stars that they're still in this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron sits on that 1 assist any longer, Kobe and Melo gonna shed a tear


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lebron out scoring his entire team :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol LeBron forgot he has a team. He's in 2k14 My Player mode.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

DWill is a bum.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao omg......


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

You know what, I would usually be more mad but Nets have really competed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thought Nets should've had the ball in Pierce's hands on those 2 shots miss JJ missed. 

I get that they were probably looking to draw the 6th foul on Bron or that Bron would play reluctant D but a JJ iso vs Bron simply isn't a very efficient play.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HAHAHA Bron choked on that last FT and couldn't get to 50. What a worthless sack of shit.



















:yodawg


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's about that time. Grab the dust pans.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LeBron misses a free throw, one shy of 50.. Oh man

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those ESPN commentators gonna be giving Lebron some good fellatio tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Asked to guard LeBron and get 50 dropped on you..Time to hang it up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Those ESPN commentators gonna be giving Lebron some good fellatio tonight.


Doesn't he deserve it :drake1 

Amazing game, carried the Heat to this win.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blatant blocking foul on Lebron and the refs ignore it because it would've fouled him out.. fuck outta here. You can't give a player a special no call just because they have 5 fouls


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't see spurs winning, Portland wins game 4. But spurs take game 5.



Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Those ESPN commentators gonna be giving Lebron some good fellatio tonight.


Prefer them to gush about Ray Allen's game tonight?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ok. I've been thinking about this late.

If its SA/OKC in the WCF, who ya got?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Xile44 said:


> You know what, I would usually be more mad but Nets have really competed
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sounds like this Sheed gem:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ok. I've been thinking about this late.
> 
> If its SA/OKC in the WCF, who ya got?


San Antonio in 4. :side:

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

spurs in 7


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Sounds like this Sheed gem:



Lmao took the words out my mouth, miss Sheed. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hope Blazers get blown out because I'm going to be watching 24 at 9 and I don't want to miss the ending to a good/great game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

There was no way in hell Blazers would get Swept at home. But we'll see. Still 3rd quarter. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers live to play another game. Great effort from the Blazers.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah. Blazers had it in the bag ever since the first. 

Now they will get crushed In game 5.  

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blazers can be fun to watch when they are on. Too bad this series will be over soon.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Big game tonight a game 5 with the series tied a 2-2 normally decides the victor of the series, if we play the lineup that we did at the end of the game against OKC on Sunday I think we can beat them tonight. I liked the Chris Paul on Durant assignment it worked a trick as KD can't handle players who play tough defense against him like Allen did in the Memphis series, I worry about Westbrook more compared to Durant if somebody is a difference maker tonight it's batman who is Westbrook and Durant is his Robin as he's not clutch for me in the playoffs. Until KD does what Lebron did last night I will never consider him as one of the greatest of all time, for now he's a playoff choker and needs Westbrook more than Russ needs him.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

A lot of job openings at the moment in the NBA

Knicks
Lakers
Timberwolves
Pistons
Cavs
Jazz
Warriors

Gonna be interesting to see who gets what job, any of these teams would be crazy not to give Mark Jackson and Lionel Hollins a job both very good coaches without one.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:lol this might get reviewed from the league office. Doesn't really matter though. Blazers are finished.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Detroit's pursuing Stan Van Gundy to oversee basketball operations and coach.


Ok


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Detroit hiring SVG as Coach and President :mark:

SVG hiring Otis as GM :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiz are doing well. GOATat beasting and they've been able to run out on some of Indy's missed shots and turnovers. They'd have an even bigger lead if they didn't have some turnover issues of their own due to some careless halfcourt execution.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just when I thought Indy was starting to get their shit together. 

Can't even blame Bynum for this.

Nice to see Wall find his J tho.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

45-15 rebound advantage....yo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Is that John Wall being so efficient!? Lol no...

This game is just fuckin with me...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy is just getting outworked really bad. Can't box out, no effort whatsoever. Wiz just want this game more.

Hope to see more of this tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I guess this isn't THAT surprising. I expected Washington to play pretty damn good with their season on the line. Desperation.

Paul George has looked very off. Playing 46 minutes two nights ago will do that, I guess. 

But looking on the bright side, we've played better in DC than at home. And we will at least surpass 63 points 

The rebounding is just sad though. No one is trying.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers down 30 :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards with 60 rebounds, Pacers with only 21.

What the heck?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How the fuck do you get out-rebounded by 40?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers never make it easy on themselves.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gortat toked their man card tonight. Now lets see if the Wiz can actually protect their home court now.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards went off on the Pacers tonight. Great job from the Wizards. The Pacers couldn't get going tonight and the Wizards capitalize on that. I think the Wizards are going to tie the series in their homecourt and maybe the Pacers are going to win game 7. That's what I'm thinking at least.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Took them 3 games but the Thunder crowd are finally wearing the right color.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Imagine if the Wiz didn't blow that big lead and held on game 4 :wall


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Imagine if the Wizards win 2 more games, being the first team (I think) to win the series after being down 3-0 :wall


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Imagine if the Wizards win 2 more games, being the first team (I think) to win the series after being down 3-0 :wall


Wizards won game 1 though. Still, I think only 7 teams or so have come back from a 3-1 deficit, so it still would be a pretty big deal if they pulled it off.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Never mind*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh shit my bad. I'm thinking about the Blazers lol

Imagine if the Blazers did the thing I said earlier? :wall


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Another weak flagrant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blake Griffin doesn't have a double digit rebounding game in the playoffs so far? Well then...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Oh shit my bad. I'm thinking about the Blazers lol
> 
> Imagine if the Blazers did the thing I said earlier? :wall


That would be pretty epic. :wall

That needs to happen at some point in the NBA, be it that series or another.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Blake Griffin doesn't have a double digit rebounding game in the playoffs so far? Well then...


That's because he tends to leak out on the break with DeAndre holding down the defensive glass. That gets their transition game going.


----------



## HornyforStratus (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck the Thunder. God i hate them so much.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't like either, but I hope Griffin dunks all over Durant.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Wall outscored the entire Pacers in the 3rd. :wall


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How does one of the best rebounding teams in the league get out rebounded by 40? fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I can't believe I'm about to say this ( cuts myself ), but Westbrick needs to keep on shooting. KD is fucking off tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

westbrook haters are some of the dumbest people in sports btw and easily top 3 dumbest NBA fans.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clippers should be up big. Whats the free throw margin now; 50 to 15?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook forgetting how to pass :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Westbrook forgetting how to pass :lol


Forgetting!? When did he knew how to do it in the first place!?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Gortat..Good stuff


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That was off Jackson


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

THAT WAS OFF OF JACKSON!

What the fuck is this rigged job.....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol this shit is pathetic. Just hand it to them


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kings/Lakers 2002...Meet OKC/Clips 2014


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn Westbrook with da Clutch Free Throws :shocked:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lel Refs rigging this shit


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And that wasn't even a foul hahahaha



RyanPelley said:


> Lol this shit is pathetic. Just hand it to them


It's happening :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

chris paul. forever known as a choker


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a crock of fucking bullshit. Shit like this makes the NBA intolerable most of the time. And I can't even stand the Clippers.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck Chris Paul. Fucking beta ass bitch. Dude is on the verge of losing me as a fan with the wizardy of fuckery he pulled tonight.

Fuck.

Fuck the refs as well. Rigged ass game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm a Thunder fan but the Clippers got so fucking robbed there :lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well that was fun lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Chris Paul, you fucked up at the end fpalm

But damn, That was definitely off of Jackson, and that was a weak ass foul to call on that 3.

Fefs fucking thinking this is the Miami Heat fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Love this gif. Have to post it twice.










At the end of that game...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Don't think I have seen a team get screwed out of a win this bad. Yeah Paul fucked up but damn that shit foul call on the 3 then the ball going off Regiie and no review at all :drake1

What the fuck was Paul doing on his 1st turnover, what was his rush. Time was on his side, so I didn't get why he was so out of control.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



SoupBro said:


> Don't think I have seen a team get screwed out of a win this bad. Yeah Paul fucked up but damn that shit foul call on the 3 then the ball going off Regiie and no review at all :drake1
> 
> What the fuck was Paul doing on his 1st turnover, what was his rush. Time was on his side, so I didn't get why he was so out of control.


They did review that Reggie play. They just didn't call it probably because it looked like he got fouled on the play. Thing is you can't call a foul on a review so they decided to keep it OKC possession as a make up call.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Daaaaaaamn! Clips fans must be pissed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This series trying to provide enough choke jobs to request a double elimination


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Doc going in on the press conference. We was robbed. :lmao


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers screwed up so badly especially CP3 but the refs were awful.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Never cared for Doc, but damn, I'm glad he's not shying away from it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Never cared for Doc, but damn, I'm glad he's not shying away from it.


Yeah, I'm really glad he isn't biting his tongue. Yeah they made mistakes but they were screwed.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Barkley is whiteknighting the refs a little too much. The fix was in during the entire fourth quarter. The Clippers choked, but the refs played a hand in their loss and that just doesn't include the out of bounds call.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:ti

Kenny saying that Barnes swapped the ball out. Barnes hit Jackson's wrist but he never made contact with the ball. Come on now Kenny :HA


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



#Mark said:


> Barkley is whiteknighting the refs a little too much. The fix was in during the entire fourth quarter. The Clippers choked, but the refs played a hand in their loss and that just doesn't include the out of bounds call.


I almost got a headache listening to him. "refs are only human" what kind of shit is that? Clips did make mistakes but they were screwed.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lol i really hope KD's knee is fucking wrecked by a baseball bat. i'm not Clipper fan but this shit with the Thunder has to fucking end. What is the point of review if you get something so blatantly obvious wrong?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just finished watching this game off the DVR. WHAT THE FUCK!? I'm generally defended the refs as they are only human and they make mistakes but that was a FUCKING REPLAY? How do you fuck that up? It was an obvious, no question kind of play.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Absolutely shameful officiating at the end of tonight's game.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Fuck Round 2 has been all about the comebacks 

This is still going 7 games.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LEL at that Reggie Jackson play. First off, he should've PASSED THE BALL. Then there's the fact that he got fouled. And then there's the fact that the Clips got robbed on that call. :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Passion


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i find it funny no one is blasting the refs for missing the call in the first place. everything could have been prevented.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm pretty sure if you go back a few pages there are.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

no i see mongs saying that the game was rigged. it obviously wasn't rigged as the review was called that way as a make up call. anyone with eyes can see that barnes hit jackson's arm causing him to loss control of the ball and toss it out of bounds. the very fact that wasn't called screwed the thunder if they gave it to the clips, they SHOULD have had the ball, technically, and they got it. :draper2


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And the "NBA is rigged" catalogue gets yet another piece of puzzle. Shame, an absolute shame, but refs are instructed to do what's "best for business", waddaya gonna do. It happens every year. The 2006 finals still make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Game 6 will test the Clippers' mental toughness. They're definitely deflated after what happened in game 5 but the series ain't over yet. If they manage to rebound in game 6 after that game 5 blunder and the ref situation then they definitely are mentally strong enough to win the series and even the title.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol if doc gets fined. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He probably will, should he? No.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Series is done Clippers choked hard one of the biggest choke jobs in playoff history, still the refs were a joke in this game OKC won the game but you can't play a game against them and the refs it's to much to do. If you look at the lame Zach Randolph suspension and now these calls it looks like the NBA want the Thunder to win the championship, if you are a Spurs fan be warned don't expect a victory in a series against these guys as the higher up want KD to get a ring. Last game I watch period this season I am so angry right now but I expected this, still I am pissed off fuck Durant and fuck the Thunder that is all big up Westbrook the only likable guy on that team. Tonight made me love my team even more because of the injustice of this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Can't blow a 101-88 lead with 4 minutes to go, regardless of the last few blunders by the refs.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

if they would have called it clippers ball then ya'll would have complained about the refs screwing the Thunder because jackson was fouled.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Can't blow a 101-88 lead with 4 minutes to go, regardless of the last few blunders by the refs.


No one's denying their horrendous finishing run, though. That's not the point.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> no i see mongs saying that the game was rigged. it obviously wasn't rigged as the review was called that way as a make up call. anyone with eyes can see that barnes hit jackson's arm causing him to loss control of the ball and toss it out of bounds. the very fact that wasn't called screwed the thunder if they gave it to the clips, they SHOULD have had the ball, technically, and they got it. :draper2


Yeah, lets just ignore that the CP3 foul on the Westbrook 3 was iffy as fuck especially considering refs usually don't make such calls in those situations and there was barely contact on that play. 

Or the Clips final possession where Reggie Jackson clearly commits a reach in foul causing CP3 to lose control of the ball.

Go to 6:05, its clear as day CP3 got fouled on the play. Griffin does get away with a moving screen on this play tho.






BTW, even tho, that Reggie Jackson/Barnes play was a make up call, this isn't what they did in game 1 of the LAC-GSW series. CP3 loses control of the ball and it goes out of bounds off of him but this is pretty clearly a reach in foul on Draymond Green. You know what happened? They didn't call the foul (mainly because you can't call one on a review) and it was Warriors ball. Where's the consistency between the refs? That's all I ask for.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> no i see mongs saying that the game was rigged. it obviously wasn't rigged as the review was called that way as a make up call. anyone with eyes can see that barnes hit jackson's arm causing him to loss control of the ball and toss it out of bounds. the very fact that wasn't called screwed the thunder if they gave it to the clips, they SHOULD have had the ball, technically, and they got it. :draper2



Fuck that. The review was specifically for the out of bounds call. The ball was CLEARLY off of Jackson. I mean CLEARLY. Just because they missed the foul call does not give them the right to make an even worse call. The missed foul was bad, but giving the ball back to the Thunder when it was clearly Clipper ball was quite possibly one of the worst reffing decisions I've ever seen.

I'm not blaming the loss solely on the refs though because the Clippers shouldn't have blown that lead but that call was disgraceful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I forgot to mention that CP3 intentionally fouls Ibaka after losing the ball on that final play yet refs didn't call it for some reason. 



Notorious said:


> Fuck that. The review was specifically for the out of bounds call. The ball was CLEARLY off of Jackson. I mean CLEARLY. Just because they missed the foul call does not give them the right to make an even worse call. The missed foul was bad, but giving the ball back to the Thunder when it was clearly Clipper ball was quite possibly one of the worst reffing decisions I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm not blaming the loss solely on the refs though because the Clippers shouldn't have blown that lead but that call was disgraceful.
> 
> ...


This. Like I said, same shit happened in game 1 of the LAC-GSW series. Ball went out of bounds off of CP3, CP3 got fouled, they missed the call but they didn't give LAC possession on the review as a make up call. If CP3 doesn't get a make up call, why the fuck does Reggie Jackson's ass get one? Be consistent.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> No one's denying their horrendous finishing run, though. That's not the point.


How is it not the point, if it lead to the 2 blown calls having an impact on the ending? 

Not to mention, Clips still had the ball and a chance to win at the end. All the refs did was pile on a Clippers implosion. Refs screwed up, Clips screwed up. Ok, time to move on to the next game


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Paul should have never put them in that situation though. Not like the refs caused the collapse. The foul on the 3 was light but it was a foul. That call happens in the 1st Quarter and barely anyone complains. They missed the foul on Jackson so I'm guessing they went for the 2 wrongs make a right call. Point is Clippers should only be blaming themselves for chucking that at the end. It was their errors that even put the refs in that situation to make a call. 

You guys do love a good conspiracy theory though :hayden3 Just face it, refs make mistakes and every single team gets lucky from time to time.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Pretty sure anyone could take a picture at some point and circle contact or no contact. If you move the first pic on then Paul's hand comes down on Westbrook's.

If memory serves right anyway :side:*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Seabs said:


> *Pretty sure anyone could take a picture at some point and circle contact or no contact. If you move the first pic on then Paul's hand comes down on Westbrook's.
> 
> If memory serves right anyway :side:*


Just grabbed them from the Clippers fan site.

Maybe so. But yeah that was a circus. I'm not really that surprised though because Tony Brothers will always deliver a show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

All these rules flying around since the game ended :allen1

So if Player A has the ball and Player B touches Player A's hand when the hand is touching the ball, that is legal and not a foul, according to this rule



> Contact which occurs on the hand of the offensive player, while that hand is in contact with the ball, is legal


And also, if Player B touches the hand, causing the ball to go out of play, then Player A's team retains possession of the ball.

From what I can see, Barnes touches Jackson's left hand when it is in contact with the ball, so that was not a foul, right? According to the first rule? :side:

And then the ball is deflected off Jackson's RIGHT hand before going out of play, meaning that the second rule is not in effect and possession of the ball should have gone to the Clippers?

Or am I completely wrong? :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

tough one for the clips to swallow. yeah, the officiating down the stretch was awful but I still can't believe they blew a 7 point lead with under a minute left. you just can't do that in the playoffs, especially a pivotal game like this one. when paul inbounded the ball after durant's lay in, he should've simply stopped dribbling if he felt or knew he was going to feel pressure, that way he would've protected the ball properly and if russ was going to continue gambling for the steal aggressively, worst come to worst, he was looking at a jump ball situation, or he would've been fouled, not to mention he could have passed the ball to an open man coming his way. I know durant was between both options, but paul could've easily gotten a pass off to either crawford or barnes at the 16 second mark.

I agree with brosofdestruction though, in most cases, when the game is on the line, refs ignore the ticky tack fouls that they would usually call early on. paul did make slight contact with russ' arm/elbow on that 3 point attempt, but it wasn't enough to alter his shot to any degree. if you're going to call a ticky tack foul on paul, you absolutely have to call an obvious foul on jackson on that final play.

anyway, clips/thunder/refs should make for an interesting triple threat match come thursday.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Champ, don't forget this same situation happened in game 3 of the LAC/GSW series. 

GSW was down 2 with like 4 sec left in the game, Curry shot a 3 and you can clearly see there's some contact on the play yet the refs didn't call it. If anything, there's more contact on this shot than the Westbrook 3 yet it was a no call.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah, lets just ignore that the CP3 foul on the Westbrook 3 was iffy as fuck especially considering refs usually don't make such calls in those situations and there was barely contact on that play.
> 
> Or the Clips final possession where Reggie Jackson clearly commits a reach in foul causing CP3 to lose control of the ball.
> 
> ...





Notorious said:


> Fuck that. The review was specifically for the out of bounds call. The ball was CLEARLY off of Jackson. I mean CLEARLY. Just because they missed the foul call does not give them the right to make an even worse call. The missed foul was bad, but giving the ball back to the Thunder when it was clearly Clipper ball was quite possibly one of the worst reffing decisions I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm not blaming the loss solely on the refs though because the Clippers shouldn't have blown that lead but that call was disgraceful.
> 
> ...



So the game was rigged?


Also have you guys ever watched a heat game? Yes the calls went in favour of OKC. Was it rigged? No, obviously not. Were there are a lot of bad calls? Yes. Has that happened quite often this postseason? yeah? Did clippers also benefit from missed calls? Yeah, they did. was it a MAKEUP CALL? Yes, anyone with a fucking brain that thinks without blinders for a second can realize the refs realized this fucked up the foul and made it up by fucking up the review. look how long they reviewed that call for; it was like a minute. usually they spend around 5 minutes over there, especially this late in the game, but this time it went by pretty fast. 


There was a stretch where Westbrook attacked the rim multiple times in the fourth and it looked like a clear foul, aside form when big baby went straight up, and there was no call and Crawford/CP3 went the other way and drew a foul for a weaker play. That happened roughly 3 times in the last 5 minutes. 



Did Clippers get SCREWED? No, they didn't. They lost a gigantic lead in the last 5 minutes and then again in the last minute. They didn't DESERVE to win anything. The foul should have gone on Jackson and then the rest of the game should have played out, but it's not like Clippers somehow got screwed out of a win. They screwed themselves by letting themselves get in that situation(and no im not trying to let the refs off here, but everyone and every team knows that if you want to avoid ref influence on a game you need to straight up avoid the game being close). CP3 ucked up repeatedly and choked the fuck out of that game. You can blame the refs for the final 5 seconds, but there was a whole lot that the clippers did in the end that made them deserve that loss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I never said the game was rigged nor did I imply the game was rigged so I don't know what your point is with that.

It was a fucking awful call. Makeup calls are fucking stupid. If you get a call wrong wouldn't it be smarter to just say "Hey, you know what I fucked up that call. How about in the future let me try to get all the calls I can correct" not "Oh I fucked up this call, well how about I go purposely fuck up another call to make it even worse". The fact that people defend god-awful stupid shit like that is mind-boggling. It's stupid as hell and it's only a thing in the NBA, which surprise, surprise is also probably the worst reffed pro sport.

I don't see the point of your third paragraph either because I said this could have prevented if Clippers didn't blow their lead and get into that position. Nor did I ever say or imply that the Thunder didn't have bad calls go against them or that other teams haven't had bad calls go against them. All of that is irrelevant though, that doesn't change the fact that this was an awful call.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:banderas No, I don't think the game or the league is rigged. I was clearly fucking around when I said that.

BTW, I did say acknowledge that it was a make up call on the refs behalf and I do think Jackson got fouled. However, you didn't respond to the fact that the refs faced the exact same scenario in game 1 of the LAC/GSW series yet they actually gave GSW the ball despite knowing that Green fouled CP3. Why wasn't there a make up call there? Why didn't LAC keep possession of the ball? Its that lack of inconsistency that bothers me. Also, Noto is right that make up calls in general are stupid. 

And CP3 did fuck up. No question about it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No Mr.Unreliable headline in the Oklahoman today


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron isn't the only one with his own app


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron isn't the only one with his own app


Yes please.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Hoping for a Swaggy P app for undercover access into Iggy's bedroom.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fun Fact - Tim Duncan, number of playoff series = Days under .500 43rd playoff series & they've been under .500 just 43 days total,


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami fans are pathetic. You look at how packed the OKC crowd is at the beginning of their games and then you look at this. They don't deserve this team. Can we send this team to Toronto?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

could be kg's last game


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So what ever happened to the Miami Heat's 'secret weapon'?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao "heat fans still filing in here" *7 minutes left in the second quarter*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, Kerr is gonna coach the Warriors.....


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Steve Kerr signed with the Warriors :lol That's shocking



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Well, Kerr is gonna coach the Warriors.....




DAMMIT


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> :lmao "heat fans still filing in here" *7 minutes left in the second quarter*


How sad is that for a team that just might complete a 3-peat fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Steve Kerr signed with the Warriors :lol That's shocking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat you to the punch brother.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why do the Warriors have a fetish for inexperienced 'coaches'?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Myst said:


> Why do the Warriors have a fetish for inexperienced 'coaches'?


You'd think with an playoff tested team like Golden State that they'd get a coach who can get them over the hump to win a title... I'm pretty sure a rookie coach can't do that :faint:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

MO Williams out for game 5. This COULD cost them

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn, Iso Joe just gave it to Bron 3 possessions in a row.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Heh... Johnson called for the exact same shit Lebron just got away with.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i love how when a team is up by around 7 or so points with 2 mins left they just stop playing offense and try to run down the clock.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

fuck ray allen


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

13-2 run. Man like 4 straight games in a row a lead is blown in the final 2 minutes 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

12-0 run... Wow Brooklyn 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ray Allen does it again :allen1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Missed a free throw. What a shock.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lets hope Kidd doesn't call some fuckery of a play like that Livingston iso.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Johnson is going to get a game tying or game winning jumper, I'm calling it

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bron getting away with an obvious foul. fpalm


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

THATS A FUCKING GOD DAMNED FOUL


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron clearly fouled him there fucking refs fpalm


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wtf Lebron slaps the shit out of Pierce


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not watching it live(minute by minute updates) 

Are the refs being typical again? 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

how many chances do they need to get a shot off. embarrassing


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. This shit gets so old.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

what a way to potentially end kg's career.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me what happened in that final possession? NBA gametime app is just telling me that the heat is moving on -__-

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Can someone tell me what happened in that final possession? NBA gametime app is just telling me that the heat is moving on -__-
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


Same thing that happened to CP3 last night :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good lord Miami must have fouled like 10x on that final possession alone yet no fucking call :no:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lebron fouled pierce, no call. they reviwed it gave the ball to the nets. after 2 tries to inbound it they gave it to joe johnson and he miss handled the ball lebron tapped it away game over


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron had 28 points on 6 fgs smh. 
JJ couldn't get a call all series 

Yet Nets had their chances to win some and games failed to execute . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Can someone tell me what happened in that final possession? NBA gametime app is just telling me that the heat is moving on -__-
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


Same thing as last night really. Missed foul call, refs see it on the replay, Nets given ball as a makeup call when it clearly went out on Pierce. Nets inbound the ball to Joe but can't get a shot off as Allen and Lebron get their hands on the ball.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That bitch KG breaking records, dude was off the court faster than anyone I've ever seen. :ti 

Ray Allen continues to prove he was the best of the Big 3 :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Refs gonna refs, I guess? 

Brooklyn, Washington, pacers, Clippers, and thunder all blew leads the past 3 games alone :lol my goodness. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron getting away with blatant fouls at the end of the game AGAIN. He should've fouled out in game 4 on a blatant blocking foul on Joe Johnson that would've put him on the line. Tonight he fouls Joe Johnson again with about a minute left, no call.. He fouls Pierce on the in bound, would've put him on the line, no call with a ref 2 feet away. Lebron chokes the FT. Livingston get's fouled by Wade, no call. The bias of these calls in the final 2 minutes of the last two games has been disgusting. Apparently Lebron can foul anyone he wants in the final 2 minutes, fuck the heat, fuck the refs. Good luck beating them BOTH


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami Heat advance, so it's only right for San Antonio to advance now. And show Indiana how to properly close out a series in 5 arker

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Lebron getting away with blatant fouls at the end of the game AGAIN. He should've fouled out in game 4 on a blatant blocking foul on Joe Johnson that would've put him on the line. Tonight he fouls Joe Johnson again with about a minute left, no call.. He fouls Pierce on the in bound, would've put him on the line, no call with a ref 2 feet away. Lebron chokes the FT. Livingston get's fouled by Wade, no call. The bias of these calls in the final 2 minutes of the last two games has been disgusting. Apparently Lebron can foul anyone he wants in the final 2 minutes, fuck the heat, fuck the refs. Good luck beating them BOTH


The only one of those that was blatant was the Pierce one. Wade played good post defense on Livingston. And the possible foul that would have fouled out Lebron last game was a 50/50 call that was a makeup call on Lebron getting his 5th foul when Johnson grabbed him to draw it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I thought that JJ/Bron foul was kinda obvious. I'm talking about that play late in the 4th where Bron blocked him after JJ bumped into him a couple of times. I'd need to see a replay but at first watch, that's what I thought.

And that Pierce no call was big because it would've put him on the line and given them a chance to tie.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Batum has played the entire 1st so far. This is going to cost them, Parker is going to go into the 2nd fresh while Batum is on the bench

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> The only one of those that was blatant was the Pierce one. Wade played good post defense on Livingston. And the possible foul that would have fouled out Lebron last game was a 50/50 call that was a makeup call on Lebron getting his 5th foul when Johnson grabbed him to draw it.


Looked like LeBron also flopped on that call. Joe Johnson is strong but so is Lebron; I don't think Joe could have sent LeBron falling like that. LeBron's flop was dumb and risky since it gave Joe an open shot but it was still a tough shot regardless since he was off balanced.

Honestly, what bothered me about the Nets is that they kept going ISO especially on Joe when they know that the refs are going to let LeBron play physical on him. it worked for a while when Joe was making ridiculous shots but they eventually stopped falling hence their 1 field in the last 4-5 minutes.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just re-watched the final 2 minute of that game to make sure I'm not crazy. Yeah Lebron hand checking JJ (illegal) which led to a BLATANT blocking foul, no call. Livingston call on Wade was 50/50 but of course the Nets get none of those, then we have Lebron HAMMER Pierce on the wrist, no call that would've put him on the line to tie the game. Refs did Brooklyn dirty the last 2 games with this "Lebron free for all" shit in the final 2 minutes, why is he allowed to hand check and blatantly foul people at the end of games? Is it bias or incompetence, I'm not sure either way.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

My goodness.. Portland is playing batum too much right now. Hasn't sat down yet, when he sits. Parker comes back in. Don't like the sound of that of you were Portland 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Just re-watched the final 2 minute of that game to make sure I'm not crazy. Yeah Lebron hand checking JJ (illegal) which led to a BLATANT blocking foul, no call. Livingston call on Wade was 50/50 but of course the Nets get none of those, then we have Lebron HAMMER Pierce on the wrist, no call that would've put him on the line to tie the game. Refs did Brooklyn dirty the last 2 games with this "Lebron free for all" shit in the final 2 minutes, why is he allowed to hand check and blatantly foul people at the end of games? *Is it bias or incompetence,* I'm not sure either way.


Probably both. Officiating needs an overhaul in the off-season. It's been bad for too long now and this is as good of a chance as any to fix it with Silver now in charge.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ray Allen ended Brooklyn's season? Fitting...One more Gentlemen Sweep to go


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn I think this is the closest Portland has been in a game at the half all series :ti



Of course I wasn't really paying attention during game 4 so I could be wrong :side:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat win this series ref help or not, just would've liked to see the Nets get a fair shake. Jason Kidd didn't impress me at all as a coach, where was the offensive sets? where was the ball movement? where was was the good shot selection? Seemed like every time Livingston or JJ had the ball they were going ISO and forcing step back/turn around jumpers. While a lot of that is on the players it's also a reflection of their coach, lack of discipline. I can't imagine a coach like Pop or even Doc Rivers allowing their team to squander so many offensive possessions. You have to use the full 24, no excuses for forcing so many bad shots early in the shot clock.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, the Heat have closed out...at this point, the road to the NBA Finals is still going through Miami. The way the Pacers are playing, I doubt they have a shot at beating them unless they pull their heads out of their asses in a hurry. 

Idiot at work pulled the "NBA is fixed" card again, but in a way I never thought imaginable. He said that the NBA is scared of the Clippers making the Finals, and that they would be handing the NBA championship to the CEO of a team that was hand-picked to replace the Sterlings. 

The Phil Jackson era in New York isn't exactly starting to bloom right now with the man Phil desperately wanted to coach the Knicks going to Golden State. It's much different to be the GM as opposed to the coach and getting people to play.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker done for the rest of the game with tight hamstring.. Never really needed him. He only played 10 minutes, and they're 11-3 without him

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm working on a pin based on Harvey Dent, "I Believe in 'Steve' Kerr"... :side:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, that sucked.

At any rate, was anyone else in disbelief that the commentators didn't know the rule about a player's hand being considered part of the ball? I mean, it's not like it was a big part of the current sports news cycle or anything.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs going ham again :ti

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> All these rules flying around since the game ended :allen1
> 
> So if Player A has the ball and Player B touches Player A's hand when the hand is touching the ball, that is legal and not a foul, according to this rule
> 
> ...


No, you're 100% correct.

The rule that most everyone has been incorrectly interpreting since last night is really just an extension of the rule regarding the ball-handler's hand as being considered part of the ball.

We saw it tonight. LeBron hit Pierce's hand that was holding the ball, causing the ball to go out of bounds. Nets ball, as the rules regard Pierce's hand as the ball, ergo LeBron hit the ball out of bounds.

In the Clippers/OKC case, Barnes made contact with Jackson's left hand (i.e. "the ball") before the ball then caromed off Jackson's _other_ hand and out of bounds. Had the ball gone out of bounds without touching Jackson's right hand, it would have been OKC ball. But since it went off Jackson _after_ the initial contact, the correct ruling would have been Clippers' ball.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

SA better start praying LAC somehow wins or even forces a game 7 because I don't think OKC is particularly a favorable match up for them. 

For some reason, they tend to struggle against them. OKC was 4-0 vs them in the season and they took SA out in the WCF 2 years ago. They did have Harden back then and he was pretty great that series. He really hurt SA in transition, in the P&R and with his spot up shooting. That 3rd guy is something the current OKC team lacks. Ibaka seems to play well against SA as well, really alters some of their easy shots around the rim.

I'd definitely be rooting for SA tho.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol so much for that Blazer 0-3 comeback. Getting blown out minus Tony Parker. Pathetic effort by the Blazers.

*SA IS BACK IN THE WESTERN CONFERENCE FINALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They're coming Miami! Just one more round.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

In before reports of the Warriors purposefully waiting until Van Gundy signed with another team before signing Kerr to tell the players, who wanted SVG, that they tried, but he decided to go elsewhere, when the ownership didn't want him at all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Shaq is the man!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kawhi Leonard alpha as fuck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Kawhi Leonard alpha as fuck.












:lmao I can't..............


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

shaq got that smokers cough


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

if Danny Green is going to go off again then Westgod can go fuck himself because DANNY FUCKING GREEN takes priorities over him.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs have to be the favorite to win it all. Miami looked real vulnerable against the Nets WITHOUT Lopez, when that series started I thought the Nets had zero chance but they actually had a real shot if they played a little more disciplined on offense and could actually get some calls. They just couldn't close out the last 2 games and a lot of that had to do with not being able to get a single fucking call in the final 2 minutes. The difference between the contact allowed for the two teams was absurd. Heat will make a Finals appearance no doubt but once they play a legit team from the West they'll get spanked if they play like the did against Brooklyn. Wade and Bosh not showing up like they did last year, Lebron can put the team on his back against these teams from the East but someone else has to show up for them to win a this 3rd straight title.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just glad that they got the call right on that Pierce out of bounds play late. Clearly missed the foul on LeBron but they made the right call even though it was clearly off of Pierce but I would have felt shitty if they didn't at least let them retain possession. How 'bout that boy LeBron blocking Joe Johnson's shit after all that wetness in Bron Bron's face late? And then that double team steal by Ray and LeBron to end the game? Another classic Heat comeback in the books! Good try, Xile. How I felt after this one:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ray The Dream Killer Allen :allen1

One step closer to Spurs/Heat II


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How the guy just knows where to place his feet for those 3's without looking down... and he was collapsing for a rebound it looked like before Chalmers hit him mid jumper... didn't even look down and knew he was behind the line. Lawdy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Its like breathing to him. 

He's been so pumped and determined throughout this series 
Ray Allen during the regular season: 9.6 points, 2.8 rebounds
Ray Allen in the first round: 3.3 points, 2.8 rebounds
Ray Allen in the four Miami wins against Brooklyn: 14 points, 5.5 rebounds


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

His rebounding was so clutch this series. He lead the team in one of the early wins I forget which but he had 8. The guy stays ready, you're right. The ultimate professional. 

BTW, when you see Norris Cole celebrating like this you know a big Ray Allen 3 is going in. Too bad I can't find one of him doing his patent high jump during the actual shot but it's still awesome.










It was funny how they kept showing Allan Anderson's bench celebrations for big 3s the Nets made. Everyone following the Bazemore routine these days to get on TV.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> Spurs have to be the favorite to win it all. Miami looked real vulnerable against the Nets WITHOUT Lopez, when that series started I thought the Nets had zero chance but they actually had a real shot if they played a little more disciplined on offense and could actually get some calls. They just couldn't close out the last 2 games and a lot of that had to do with not being able to get a single fucking call in the final 2 minutes. The difference between the contact allowed for the two teams was absurd. Heat will make a Finals appearance no doubt but once they play a legit team from the West they'll get spanked if they play like the did against Brooklyn. Wade and Bosh not showing up like they did last year, Lebron can put the team on his back against these teams from the East but someone else has to show up for them to win a this 3rd straight title.


You are aware that Dwyane Wade had like 28 points last night, right?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34242258 said:


> They're coming Miami! Just one more round.


Not if they play the Thunder...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Not if they play the Thunder...


I hope something happens to the thunder. 

Like, Russell bangs up his knee or something. Oklahoma City thunder scares me. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> I hope something happens to the thunder.
> 
> Like, Russell bangs up his knee or something. Oklahoma City thunder scares me.
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


Your hoping Russell bangs up his knee just so Spurs go through>? Come on man... :skip


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, that's how much I don't like Westbrook. I've become THAT person. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Not if they play the Thunder...


Regular season match-up means nothing now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34250322 said:


> Regular season match-up means nothing now.


Yeah, the Nets went 4-0 against the Heat in the regular season and they just lost their series against them 4-1.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34250322 said:


> Regular season match-up means nothing now.


Who said I was referring to regular season? Just an overall bad matchup


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I feel bad for Pierce & KG. But they couldn't go to the finals with that roster. 

Deron Williams is garbage and Johnson's hero ball was too much. But I give Joe props though. He was pretty efficient in these playoffs. I think Pierce has 1 or 2 more years in him. But KG looks done and probably is.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Who said I was referring to regular season? Just an overall bad matchup


Oh my fault then.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, the Nets went 4-0 against the Heat in the regular season and they just lost their series against them 4-1.


The difference is the nets never beat the heat in a playoff series. OKC has beat the spurs.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

nba draft combine! :cheer


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Dante Exum is the future. Remember them words.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel Anthony said:


> How the guy just knows where to place his feet for those 3's without looking down... and he was collapsing for a rebound it looked like before Chalmers hit him mid jumper... didn't even look down and knew he was behind the line. Lawdy.


Ray Allen is just amazing. I hate the Celtics but man did I love Ray Allen, so happy he has been successful since he left the Big 3 while Pierce and KG keep losing :ti.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Game 5: 22 pts ( 9-15 ), 7 rebounds, and 5 steals. Quiet but effective.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers controlling at both ends of the floor. Don't let up now.

Boxing out makes a huge difference.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where was this Pacers team in game 5?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh jeez, here comes the BS.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy's erratic ass ball handling and passing. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Its scary when Lance is playing considerably smarter than PG.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ariza is virtually on lockdown though. And Wall is so fuckin inefficient still... Jesus Christ. Does he even shoot around at practice!? Or does he half-ass it......

Either way, the Pacers D has showed up tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Crock of shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

sterling no selling his penalty and suing the league :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Beal :allen1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Set a screen and just push a guy back a few steps. All god damn series.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lmao hibbert got ripped by beal


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just keep on driving Wall. No jumpers.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Here we go, obvious call goes to Pacers (granted, they cant review it) and Ref is refusing to argue.




Here comes the fuckery :russo :StephenA2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just don't get referees. First half, they let them play pretty much. Second half, there's ticky tacky shit going both ways, while other calls are overlooked. I just don't get the inconsistency.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Smh.... Pacers can just penetrate at will tonight....


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

David West has come up huge so many key moments this season.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wizards could have easily won this series if they had a go to guy. That might just come from Wall's and Beal's continued development.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO @ Wizards three point shooting to end games. It's like Steven Hawking shooting threes. 

David Fuckin' West though. What a run to close this series though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiz lost 3 home games this series... Pfff.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Wizards only managed to win 1 home game this playoffs..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

David West can shoot that mid-range any time he wants. To him, that mid-range shot is like 99 Attribute :lol


Nice to see Washington giving their team a standing ovation, instead of booing. They made it far and they have a very exciting future ahead of them


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pacers are dogshit, but the Wizards were pretty embarrassing. 

Heat in 6.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> ^Lol Pacers are a bunch of soft ass punks. Gonna get fucked in the ass by the Wiz.


Never forget <\3


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jack at the Clipper game :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Jack at the Clipper game :ti


Lol. It' not like anything is going on for the Lakers at the moment.

( Or a few years )


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Never forget <\3


Yeah I'll never forget Hibbert's bitchass get the ball stripped from a guy a foot shorter than him :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert has been saving that stamina bar for you, Miami.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just imagine Miami Heat going back to the finals, and let say OKC makes it to the WCF, and goes game seven against Spurs

Just imagine that officiating :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'd hate to be an OKC fan. Every game I would watch that waste of space Perkin and imagine that he was Tyson Chandler. Not to mention that horrible Harden trade. They're still a very good team but man who would stop that team?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol Jesus Christ Perkins........


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Clippers came to play. Durant already 1-7 and Westbrook 0-4. Great first quarter.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fisher holding it down for the 96 draft class.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Go onto Game 7 so Spurs can get more rest :skip


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Winning this game is great but it's gotta be eating these dudes up. They blew game 5, this could be the series clincher at home.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The ref's went Game 6 2002 on them


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> The ref's went Game 6 2002 on them


Yeah but that 1st Paul turnover in the end is what really killed them. I still have no idea what he was doing there. It wasn't as bad as game 6, 2002 though.

Edit: Why are teams so shit at holding big leads :StephenA , I know these are playoff teams they are facing but damn. Why are teams losing dbl digit leads so fast.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Reddick leaving Durant open to defend Fisher fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Am I watching the 3 point shooting contest by accident?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Champ said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I just can't like OKC as much as I used to after this series. I will never forget that call. Doc was right - why even have replay? The integrity of the league's officials has been questionable for a long time now and frankly, it's getting exhausting and harms the positive image of the teams that seem to benefit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

heat over pacers in 7
spurs over thunder in 7


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

















Heat in 6



















Spurs in 5​


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck this shit.

Spurs in 6.
Heat in 6.

Spurs in 5.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers in 7.
Spurs in 5.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6
Spurs in 7


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Pacers in 7.
> Spurs in 5.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Heat in 6
Thunder in 6 (unfortunately)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 5
Spurs in 6


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pacers in 4
thunder in 4


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 5 and Spurs in 6.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6
Spurs in 6


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6
Thunder in 7


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers in 7
Thunder in 5


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Brickhouse said:


> I just can't like OKC as much as I used to after this series. I will never forget that call. Doc was right - why even have replay? The integrity of the league's officials has been questionable for a long time now and frankly, it's getting exhausting and harms the positive image of the teams that seem to benefit.


fpalm

do you REALIZE that the ball SHOULD have gone to OKC in the first place had the refs not missed the foul in the first place? clippers only right to the ball came from a missed call itself, would the game have been better if it ended that way? is it somehow more credible if the clippers hold onto the lead, after collapsing throughout the last 3 minutes, because of a missed call? :kobe8


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> Pacers over Wizards in 7.
> 
> Heat over Nets in 6.
> 
> ...


Damn, close. I really thought the Clippers would win.


Heat in 6, Thunder in 7. NBA wants LeBron/Durant, they gonna get it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6

Spurs in 6


----------



## Del Lort (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 7 spurs in 5


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6
Thunder in 6


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Deron Williams still has 1 more conference finals appearance under his belt than CP3...

Anyways, I got Pacers in 6 & Thunder in 5. But depending on how much Beasley. & Oden plays, things could get even more interesting


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Been saying Spurs vs Heat rematch all season long, see no reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Looks inevitable we are getting a rematch from last years finals so I'm going with Spurs in 7


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Man this officiating in the WCF is going to be so horrid if Heat reaches the finals >__>


I'm going to be as annoying as fuck over EVERY CALL. Warning ya'll in advance.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Watch the refs blowing their whistles every time Leonard comes close to KD.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Man this officiating in the WCF is going to be so horrid if Heat reaches the finals >__>
> 
> 
> I'm going to be as annoying as fuck over EVERY CALL. Warning ya'll in advance.


Yeah because as we saw last year, refs did everything they could for OKC to not lose in 5 to Memphis last year....


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> Watch the refs blowing their whistles every time Leonard comes close to KD.


That, and if you combine that with the Westbrick bailout calls, I see Leonard and Green constantly in 'foul trouble'. No matter though. Regardless of the 5 on 8 disadvantage, Spurs got this.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Blaming refs before the series even starts. Gotta love NBA fans.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Blaming refs before the series even starts. Gotta love NBA fans.


And here in the real world, shit like that happens, and it's strongly possible it happens again, why wouldn't people bring that up. Gotta love stats marks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> And here in the real world, shit like that happens, and it's strongly possible it happens again, why wouldn't people bring that up. Gotta love stats marks.


I think it's pretty pathetic that people can't accept the fact that their team gets outplayed so they put all the blame on refs.

But I'm sure if the Spurs win it'll be because they outplayed the Thunder and if the Thunder win it'll be because it's rigged, right?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 6

Spurs in 7


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs have trouble with Reggie Jackson of all people. Watch that Ibaka calf, though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Blaming refs before the series even starts. Gotta love NBA fans.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao 

I'm getting my blames ready for next season. I'd like to be ahead of everyone else


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Apparently Phil Jackson is trying to trade Felton somewhere.
http://www.postingandtoasting.com/2014/5/16/5723370/zagoria-phil-jackson-told-raymond-felton-hell-be-traded

I've found a dust bunny on my bathroom floor. Maybe I can bid with that. He can come hoop with me at my park sometime.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lmao nba

Thunder/Heat is the obvious finish to this years script

THUNDER


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



MrMister said:


> Lmao nba
> 
> Thunder/Heat is the obvious finish to this years script
> 
> THUNDER


LolESPN story time.

The new hero coming down from the sky: Kevin Durant vs The Villain rising up from the flames: LeBron James ( Which he really isn't. But that's how they're trying to portray him as now )

The long time NBA juggernauts; an antagonist in the NBA's eyes ( San Antonio Spurs ) are going to try and go against the script. Especially since they want "payback" from last years "meltdown" in game 6 of the finals. But the Thunder been having their sidekicks at bay throughout the playoffs ( refs & league office ). Should be an very entertaining series to say the least.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*You guys with your hard luck conspiracy theories Because refs don't make costly mistakes in any other sport right? :hayden3*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anyone else going through withdrawals? I've been watching NBA playoffs every day for weeks now and the sudden two day absence has me itching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Seabs said:


> *You guys with your hard luck conspiracy theories Because refs don't make costly mistakes in any other sport right? :hayden3*


No they're all scripted. It's what's best for business.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs will go over OKC only if they happen to be SIGNIFICANTLY better in the series. Otherwise, they're fucked, IMO. For the entire season it's been LeBron vs. Durant in the media (more or less), and KD's gonna get all the help he needs. My opinion, of course, could be wrong. But I've seen too much of NBA not to have my doubts.

Hoping to see the Pacers/Spurs big finale, I'd enjoy the hell out of it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat in 7

Thunder in 6


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Word is that Ibaka is out for the remainder of the playoffs

Heat in 6

Spurs in 6


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Ibaka is apparently going to miss the rest of the playoffs. Looks like more Adams for OKC. And if Thunder do lose, looks like Scott Brooks won't be fired because they have an excuse fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*BT Sport have all the games live from now on. No more being forced to stay up past 3am to stream them :mark:*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

can we start banning people from the thread that talk about the refs? you guys are annoying.



lebron gets calls because he attacks the rim hard. durant gets calls because he has length that forces other players to be more aggressive while playing him. etc etc, on and on. they're given the benefit of the doubt on 50/50 calls because they're the best players in the world and it makes sense to give them the benefit of the doubt over other players.

this is nothing new. there are no riggings. there are no conspiracies. why add replays into a sport that you're trying to rig? oh wait they're rigging replays too which is why the Heat got "screwed" the same way the clips did in game 5. :ti


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant and Westbrook are going to have to be at their very best if the Thunder have any chance of winning this series.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Anybody else saw this?






:kobe9


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Word is that Ibaka is out for the remainder of the playoffs


Holy shit. That changes some things.

Spurs in 6 then.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't like this though. Now they got an excuse after the Spurs beat them w/ their sidekicks.



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> looks like Scott Brooks won't be fired because they have an excuse fpalm


This too. Imagine if they had a coach that ran an effective system instead of heavy ISO's and relying on hero ball.......


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah it's official. left calf injury. he's done.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sooooo....about my OKC in 5 pick...,..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So Deron wants out of Brooklyn and the Nets FO wants to get rid of him as well.

Honestly, I'm not sure if he even has positive value. He has one of the worst contracts in the league: he will be owed a little under $19.8 mil next year plus he has a trade kicker and he's declining with each passing year.

I mean if Gilbert Arenas and his contract can get traded and Joe Johnson and his contract can get traded then I'm sure someone will bite on Deron. I wouldn't give up anything of real value though :deandre


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yeah, he fell off a cliff and there's just about no way for him to come back at this point.


surprised he wants a trade though. i guess he blames the team for his struggles.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I was just about to post about that bum. The most I'll give away for D Will is an 2nd round pick.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> can we start banning people from the thread that talk about the refs? you guys are annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm opening exploiting my annoyance with the refs, so I apologize if I seem too annoying. 

Ibaka gone for the remainder of the playoffs, sucks for okc, but on the inside I'm smiling... Can't wait to see Tim Duncan abuse the Holy hell out of Adams. 


*insert so much win picture*

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> *insert so much win picture*









​


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Serge Ibaka will miss the rest of the 2014 postseason with a left calf injury 

Thuganomics will be happy


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So... no Ibaka, no chance?

I would have put the odds at about 50/50 going in but with no Ibaka, those odds go to about 80/20 in favor of the Spurs.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Kendrick Perkins will step up












:ti


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No serge means parker will score at will down low :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> can we start banning people from the thread that talk about the refs? you guys are annoying.


It's these Spurs marks that have been popping up since the end of the season. Apparently since they don't have a "superstar" if they lose it won't be their fault it'll be the refs. Sad, really.



Notorious said:


> So Deron wants out of Brooklyn and the Nets FO wants to get rid of him as well.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure if he even has positive value. He has one of the worst contracts in the league: he will be owed a little under $19.8 mil next year plus he has a trade kicker and he's declining with each passing year.
> 
> I mean if Gilbert Arenas and his contract can get traded and Joe Johnson and his contract can get traded then I'm sure someone will bite on Deron. I wouldn't give up anything of real value though :deandre


I'd be more than willing to do a Josh Smith for Deron swap. Yeah its shit for shit but Pierce likely will be gone, KG likely will be gone, Smith can slide back to PF. SVG will want 3 point shooters around Drummond and Williams still shoots at an alright %. Both have 3 years left and while Deron makes ~5 million more there could be other minor stuff thrown in to balance it out if needed.

If Jennings could get thrown in there as well I wouldn't mind :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Westbrook is currently averaging 27/8/8.5 with 2 steals on 43% shooting and 7.2 free throws made a game.


Durant is averaging 31.5/9.5/4.3/1/1.3 on 45% shooting with 8 FTMs a game.


These guys are a bigger pair of superstars than Lebron/Wade were in 2011 imo. They also compliment each other better, which probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If it's okc /Miami. LeBron and wade are going to have their way inside. 

But damn, Westbrook and Durant are freaking God like this post season. Just last night Durant was struggling and yet he put up like 40 points through 3 quarters 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Just found this thread, even though I've been a member for about five months now. I've been a huge Spurs fan since 2002. I'm sure there are some Spur haters in this thread, as I'm not able to go anywhere on the internet without finding them. Where are you?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i dont think anyone here hates the Spurs. Why would you hate the Spurs?


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> i dont think anyone here hates the Spurs. Why would you hate the Spurs?


*I have no idea. I seem to run into them everywhere online, though. Maybe I shouldn't have made an assumption. I don't want to get off on a bad foot in here...*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Too Far Gone said:


> *I've been a huge Spurs fan since 2002.*


Ever since the Memorial Day Miracle for me.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'd be more than willing to do a Josh Smith for Deron swap. Yeah its shit for shit but Pierce likely will be gone, KG likely will be gone, Smith can slide back to PF. SVG will want 3 point shooters around Drummond and Williams still shoots at an alright %. Both have 3 years left and while Deron makes ~5 million more *there could be other minor stuff thrown in to balance it out if needed.*
> 
> If Jennings could get thrown in there as well I wouldn't mind :side:


LMFAO.

Fuck off. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Josh Smith for D Will!? That's the same thing as throwing monkey shit at one another.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Smith for Williams?


....Why?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thunder in 7, heat in 6.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> i dont think anyone here hates the Spurs. Why would you hate the Spurs?


Spurs are my 2nd fave team behind the Bulls, don't get why everyone calls them boring to watch either.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

D-Will seems like a good fit in Houston if they aren't after Rondo. Consistent PG play was one of their biggest weaknesses all season (besides their dreadful perimeter defense).


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Personally, I'm not a Suprs fan, but enjoy their ballin, always have. International touch FTW.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The people want to see LeBron/Durant so please Steven Adams rise to the occasion and block 6 shots per game amongst other things and help the Thunder overcome Ibaka's absence.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

meh, i dont want to see thunder sans ibaka against heat as it isnt really that fun matchup. heat really have had it retardedly easy this season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron/Durant.....nothing else matters


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Bulls have erected a statue of Derrick Rose outside the United Center:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...io-spurs-are-free-agency-match-made-in-heaven

Pau Gasol a perfect match for the spurs.

I'd actually like to see that :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If he's smart, he'll join them. Be honest, he won't make it to the Finals with the Grizzlies, Bulls, or especially with the Lolakers. Spurs is the best destination for him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Mark Jackson has reached a multi-year agreement to return to ESPN and serve as an NBA game analyst.


Welp


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*


₵ash®;34304858 said:



Ever since the Memorial Day Miracle for me.














Click to expand...

Glad to know that a fellow Spurs fan is here.


Thuganomics said:



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...io-spurs-are-free-agency-match-made-in-heaven

Pau Gasol a perfect match for the spurs.

I'd actually like to see that :mark:

Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind seeing Gasol play for the Spurs, but who would he replace? I don't see a spot for him without him replacing another player. I can't think of a player that I'd want to lose to make room for Gasol is the problem. I'll take Splitter over Gasol any day. Besides, can the Spurs afford him? Maybe if Manu is retiring and coming off the books.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Welp


Mama, there goes that man!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RetepAdam. said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> Fuck off. :lmao


Nice contribution in the thread man. Don't know what I would've done without that 3 word masterpiece.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Mama, there goes that man!


Hand Down, man down!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's calling the Indy/Heat game tomorrow alongside Breen and JVG. :banderas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



El Conquistador said:


> The Bulls have erected a statue of Derrick Rose outside the United Center:


:lmao...... Hopefully he's healthy next season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










So that's their banner..smh


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> So that's their banner..smh


Oh shit, Jim, Jeanie, and Mitch better cover that shit up ASAP! :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers in 6
Spurs in 7
My predictions for the conference finals The Heat haven't really been stretched so far in the play-offs I think there look will run out


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm changing my pick, I still got Indy in 6 but I'll go with Spurs in 6 as well. Ibaka not being there, kinda kills some of the things I felt OKC could do. Some things they still can, but I don't know if Collison and whomever else(Perry Odom?) can totally replace Ibaka's contributions, though I do wonder now if they'll start with KD at the 4 and bring Sef or Mr. October in the lineup 

Sorry Viper


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Collison is an improvement over Ibaka in certain ways. He's definitely better at setting picks, defending the perimeter on the P&R or switches and his passing adds another dimension to their offense which improves OKC's ball movement. He also helps KD in a way because he does a great job boxing his man out which allows KD to get the defensive rebound and sometimes bring the ball up the floor himself. This was a big reason KD was great on the boards in game 6 vs LAC. 

Its their interior defense that takes a real hit because Ibaka use to alter quite a few shots in the paint and SA is a team that does quite a bit of damage in the paint with their dribble penetration with guys like Parker, Manu etc.

I read these 2 stats somewhere else.



> "With Ibaka on the floor this season, the Spurs scored just 93.0 points per 100 possessions, and 120.8 with him off the floor."
> 
> Spurs shot 46.6% from within 5 feet with Ibaka on the floor as opposed to 63.6% with him off the floor.


This is gonna be a serious issue with Ibaka out and another thing he adds is that mid range J off of catch and shoots once Westbrook and KD kick out to him after collapsing the D. That's not something Collison brings to the table.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Like I said. Parker and even Ginobli are both going to have their way inside. And now that Leonard is starting to be more aggressive and deciding not to settle for jump shots.

Mills & Leonard are going to have a beast of a series. And Danny Green is finally getting into his groove. I still can't believe it was DANNY GREEN that went off last NBA finals. I love watching that video of all his threes from games 1-6.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Brother, Danny Green went 1-7 in game 6 in last year's finals. :lel

Homeboy probably thought the series was a best of 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34279050 said:


> Heat in 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to change my prediction once more. Spurs in 5 ( Possible sweep. Likely not, but I won't be surprised ) & Heat in 6.

Approximately almost 3 weeks away from Spurs vs Heat 2. Getting chills just thinking about it. Those crafty folk over at ABC probably going to make some type of video package / promo of last years game 6. Dat storylines tho :banderas

Might bring a tear to my eye. Not gonna lie...



> "With Ibaka on the floor this season, the Spurs scored just 93.0 points per 100 possessions, and 120.8 with him off the floor."
> 
> Spurs shot 46.6% from within 5 feet with Ibaka on the floor as opposed to 63.6% with him off the floor.












All series long.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

getting exponentially nervous as each day passes. that draft lottery can determine the next 10 years.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StarzNBarz said:


> getting exponentially nervous as each day passes. that draft lottery can determine the next 10 years.


yeah i hope LA gets a top 3 pick


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Welp Kevin Love has officially requested a trade. Let the sweepstakes begin.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Welp Kevin Love has officially requested a trade. Let the sweepstakes begin.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lakers, Bulls, & Knicks I think are the top 3 choices.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel. Knicks can't get Love in a trade. They have no assets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> lel. Knicks can't get Love in a trade. They have no assets.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


_Raymond Felton. Him & Love straight up. Too good of a deal to pass up._

But seriously, you're right. They don't have anything. Swap the Knicks with the Celtics then.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Heat have lost 6 straight playoff Game 1s on road. A Pacers loss today makes Indy 1st team in NBA history to lose 3 straight home Game 1s.


Phoenix should try the LA/Dwight thing and hope to convince Love to sign long term. They certainly have assets to give Minnesota between players & Picks

Houston should also try the trade & convince thing


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> *Kevin Love Trade Rumors: Chicago Bulls, Boston Celtics, Knicks, Lakers, Dallas Mavericks Options Over LeBron James For Timberwolves?*
> 
> The NBA playoffs are into the conference finals and soon after that the offseason will begin and that means trade rumors involving Kevin Love and Rajon Rondo and in the summer teams like Chicago Bulls, Boston Celtics, NY Knicks, LA Lakers, Dallas Mavericks and Houston Rockets will be active on the market with names like LeBron James and Carmelo Anthony expected to be available.
> 
> ...


http://www.sportsworldreport.com/articles/30302/20140517/kevin-love-trade-rumors-chicago-bulls-boston-celtics-knicks-lakers-dallas-mavericks-options-over-lebron-james-for-timberwolves.htm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And another one:



> *Report: Lakers and Celtics plan to offer lottery picks for Kevin Love*
> 
> Right now Kevin Love runs the NBA rumor mill. Earlier today it was reported that Kevin Love wants out of Minnesota. Now Adrian Wojnarowski of Yahoo! Sports says the Los Angeles Lakers and Boston Celtics plan on offering their lottery picks for the disgruntled power forward:
> 
> ...


http://fansided.com/2014/05/18/report-lakers-celtics-plan-offer-lottery-picks-kevin-love/#!Oxebu


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

to kevin love i say good luck if you're looking to win a title with the lakers or knicks.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lakers will probably get him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lakers gonna sign Westbrook too when he's an FA, Love and Westbrook, together at last.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Lakers gonna sign Westbrook too when he's an FA, Love and Westbrook, together at last.


Good lord. Them 2 plus Kobe!? :lel
I don't think LA has nothing territory for all of that brick laying.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's amazing, just a couple days ago.. Wait nevermind, just watch the video :HHH2







I watched this. He predicts (in a couple years, of course)

Durant to the Rockets
Love/Westbrook to Los Angeles 


He also said that Jordan would come out of retirement to play this season :lel


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34351354 said:


> Good lord. Them 2 plus Kobe!? :lel
> I don't think LA has nothing territory for all of that brick laying.


I wanna say that Kobe's contract will be off the books by the time Westbrook will be a FA.

They'll also sign Paul Pierce. DAT LA CONNECTION.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I believe Kobe's expires the same off season Westbrook's does,


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

russ isn't a free agent until 2017. pretty sure love isn't going to want his team to suck for another three seasons. he'd be better off in houston or chicago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If all GSW has to give up is LOLBARNES and GTFOLEE I'm all for it, throw some firsts in too. Love, Green, Bogut, is an outstanding rotation of bigs.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34336426 said:


> Have to change my prediction once more. Spurs in 5 ( Possible sweep. Likely not, but I won't be surprised ) & Heat in 6.
> 
> Approximately almost 3 weeks away from Spurs vs Heat 2. Getting chills just thinking about it. Those crafty folk over at ABC probably going to make some type of video package / promo of last years game 6. Dat storylines tho :banderas
> 
> Might bring a tear to my eye. Not gonna lie...


*You and me, both. Do you think if we avenge last year's loss and win a fifth title that Timmy and Pop will ride off into the sunset?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

In case it wasn't so obvious. Tony Parker WILL play game 1 and he practiced yesterday. 

:hb: It was also his birthday yesterday :hb:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy's entry passing is atrocious. Bron does a great job fronting and playing ball denial against West but their entry passing is just terrible and allows him to steal the ball and get out on the break.

This game has me hyped as FUCK tho.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron may have to average 35 this series..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert needs to attack the rim quicker when he posts up. He always waits way too long which can be good if he finds an open teammate, but eventually they'll stop giving him that and he'll just get stripped over and over. he needs to just attack and draw the foul.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert gets the ball too far out for me...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Norris Cole using Robert Mathis's swim move


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

that's true too considering he's only good when he's literally AT the basket. he's not exactly that amazing with his finishing on post moves. iirc his hook shot was amazing(might be remembering someone else) last year against the heat so hopefully he can find that magic again.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hibbert needs to do a better job of getting deeper position but they're just bad at getting him the ball so he often has to come out further to receive it. Its sad when the best post entry passer on your team is a big man. West is great at getting him the ball in those hi-lo feeds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

If Indy had a better facilitating PG, it would be easier to know when and how to get guys touches in their areas. Hibbert can't get the ball in his area so it forces him to go further out to get touches...Well, that's how I view it. Same with David West


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I know it's very early but damn those Pacers are looking sharp. They might have struggled against Atlanta and Washington and they might have made it this far through an implosion-y stumble but none of that matters now. They are here and Miami brings out the best in them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wade/Lebron are 12/18 with 26 points and they're losing by 10...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy getting WIDE open looks should really concern Miami. One thing if Indy just making shots but a lot are wide open...Last thing Miami wants is to lose to an Indy team who played right into Miami's gameplan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat's defense has been lazy.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pacers looking good. Hopefully they keep it up and make the series exciting.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's amazing how average the Miami Bitches look against old school basketball when they aren't getting dat ref fuckery in their favor.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lolbosh

What a waste of space. Pacers looking very good. Dat balance!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

That knee must be flaring up.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Is it just me or does LeBron whine like a little bitch *every single time *a foul gets called on him?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i believe most players do.


pacer fans are awful. why are they so quiet in a blow out. it's the playoffs. STAY LOUD you fucking morons.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Damn I just started watching this game didn't expect a blowout in favor of Indiana that's for sure...

Alot of time left I ain't counting out a possible comeback


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> It's amazing how average the Miami Bitches look against old school basketball when they aren't getting dat ref fuckery in their favor.


Alright, you can stop posting now. You've done enough trolling


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They sure do miss Mike Miller...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow. Chalmers is a cunt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oden and Beasley gonna play in this series or what? Miami could use them

3 free throws? New rule overnight?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL.....


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

A 20+ free throw advantage for a team in a Heat game and nobody is complaining about the refs or any kind of conspiracy. Twilight zone?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TOTAL ASS KICKING. 

3 more dudes.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ahhh yes. Today was a good day. Any time the Heat get treated like the bitches that they are, all is right in the universe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami should play Beasley much more in game 2...His rebounding and ability to get a shot on his own will greatly help Miami in this series


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> A 20+ free throw advantage for a team in a Heat game and nobody is complaining about the refs or any kind of conspiracy. Twilight zone?


There were phantom fouls on both sides tonight. But at the end of the day, the Pacers were significantly better in every aspect of the game, the Heat was slow and struggling, and refs are always invisible in Game 1 anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

no one got anything to say about that bullshit 3 free throw thing they gave to the Pacers? :banderas



although chalmers should have been ejected. lel @ the shit they do suspend/eject for and yet they wont eject a guy that is blatantly trying to hurt someone else by pushing them in midair into a bunch of people with cameras. :kobe8


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> A 20+ free throw advantage for a team in a Heat game and nobody is complaining about the refs or any kind of conspiracy. Twilight zone?


It's not the Heat with the advantage so of course there's no conspiracy coming.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

> @INPacerNation: Multiple witnesses report a fan showed up in a LeBron jersey then put on a Lance Stephenson jersey in the 4th quarter....Not even joking.


Wow.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> A 20+ free throw advantage for a team in a Heat game and nobody is complaining about the refs or any kind of conspiracy. Twilight zone?


The difference is the vast majority of the calls against the Heat today were legit and the refs called it fairly consistently on both ends as far as contact allowed.. the Heat just committed a lot of fouls trying to recover in the P&R and carelessly reaching when they got down by double digits. The problem people had with the officiating in the Nets series was Brooklyn getting called for touch fouls while the Heat were allowed significantly more contact on defense, especially in the final 2 minutes of games 4 and 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> There were phantom fouls on both sides tonight. But at the end of the day, the Pacers were significantly better in every aspect of the game, the Heat was slow and struggling, and refs are always invisible in Game 1 anyway.


^.



> refs are always invisible in Game 1 anyway.


Lol oh no they will make their presence known tomorrow ( thunder will be strucking ). Make sure you have that umbrella ready.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good start for Indy, but I remember gloating hard last year when Indiana was up 3-2 & having that blow up in my face so I'm trying not to get too hype about anything. I'm just happy that all of my starting 5 played solid, the 2 rounds of struggle would have been worth it if they can play consistent for the rest of the playoffs regardless of outcome.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Good start for Indy, but I remember gloating hard last year when Indiana was up 3-2 & having that blow up in my face so I'm trying not to get too hype about anything.


When did this happen brother?

Indy was never up 3-2 last year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

you people are actually hilarious. heat dont get a lot of free throws and calls and the refs are legit. Lebron attacks hard at the rim and suddenly the fouls are no longer legit.


If you seriously think anyone of the Pacers is remotely close to James at drawing fouls you're out of your mind. The guy attacks the rim as hard as point guard and with much more power and strength.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> > @INPacerNation: Multiple witnesses report a fan showed up in a LeBron jersey then put on a Lance Stephenson jersey in the 4th quarter....Not even joking.
> 
> 
> Wow.


Drake needs to cool it with his basketball wife gimmick. :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Slept through the entire game fpalm

Judging by the box score, Miami was never really that close in the game, were they?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Slept through the entire game fpalm
> 
> Judging by the box score, Miami was never really that close in the game, were they?


There were a few times where I thought Miami would get back in it, but Indy kept scoring and kept them at bay.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> Miami is 4-0 in the Big 3 era when losing Game 1 (CHI 2011, OKC 2012, CHI 2013, SAS 2013).


Interesting...today was also Miami's 7th straight Game 1 road loss as well


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Interesting...today was also Miami's 7th straight Game 1 road loss as well


After the beatdown they took today, props to you for finding the good.

Also, your avatar is fucking hilarious. Swaggy P! :mark:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> you people are actually hilarious. heat dont get a lot of free throws and calls and the refs are legit. Lebron attacks hard at the rim and suddenly the fouls are no longer legit.
> 
> 
> If you seriously think anyone of the Pacers is remotely close to James at drawing fouls you're out of your mind. The guy attacks the rim as hard as point guard and with much more power and strength.


Nobody was complaining about the officiating in any Miami Heat playoff game this year except games 4 and 5 of the Nets series and those were very legit complaints, big disparity in the contact allowed for each team. Lebron should've fouled out in game 4 and put Pierce on the line to tie in game 5 so we're talking about poor officiating completely affecting the outcome of two crucial games in that series that the Nets realistically could've won had the correct calls been made. Doesn't mean they would've won the series or anything but we'll never know.

Also you can't just generalize and say Lebron individually is better at drawing fouls to justify a beef with the officiating in today's game. It's a team game and the Pacers as a team killed the Heat with the P&R game so they inevitably committed a lot of team fouls trying to recover after a defensive breakdown. Then in the 3rd quarter the Heat started reaching and committing frustration fouls and got in the bonus early. Good ball movement, forcing defensive breakdowns as a team, and getting in the bonus early in a quarter will always generate more FT attempts then one individual player trying to draw fouls against solid defense.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Miami loses a Game 1 because they played sloppy as hell? BREAKING NEWS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

PACERS GET UP FOR THE HEAT!

Its almost as if Pacers play down to their level of competition when they aren't playing Heat. They just turn it on


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I know it's game 1, so I'm just thinking things.. But I'm starting to doubt Miami making a finals appearance.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> PACERS GET UP FOR THE HEAT!
> 
> Its almost as if Pacers play down to their level of competition when they aren't playing Heat. They just turn it on


That's how Roy was during the 2012-13 season. So maybe.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> I know it's game 1, so I'm just thinking things.. But I'm starting to doubt Miami making a finals appearance.


Heat are undefeated (4-0?) when they trail a series 0-1. Based on game 1, Heat's defense has taken a dip in contrast to their championship seasons but they know know how to make adjustments and they're good at rebounding after a loss.

But if they lose game 2, then maybe the doubts will be reasonable since they've never been down
0-2. The Heat players will be anxious going in to game 3 since they've never been down that huge of a deficit and there's going to be a lot of pressure to win game 3 otherwise it's 0-3.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Indy's passing won this game simple and plain[which allowed them the chances to shoot the ball so well]. They would have beaten the 96' Bulls shooting the way they did today. Sadly, Miami's defense is just not as sharp as it's been in year's past but everyone already knows that.

Two things: One, I have gotten on this a lot in my time here: The trapping defense. It seems to always be our downfall in losses like this. When it works it is such a glorious, wondrous thing to witness. But when teams beat it, we get beat badly and today was another example. Indy made the extra passes - quick ones at that - and their open shooters knocked it down all day. Don't expect that to happen all series, but we need to be more crisp on close out help. Tired but so, so used to it after all these years of seeming to give teams what seems like 10-15 wide open looks a game. 

Two, aggressively playing the passing lane. LeBron got burned a few times and we didn't really start getting the big steals until the game was late and the Pacers built a good lead. I thought Spo should have ditched the gimmicks and gone to a straight man/man but he rarely ever makes the big in game adjustments so why bother. 

Not to make excuses and take away from Indy just killing us on the Pick n Roll and forcing the issue all game. :clap to them for a thorough lesson in offense. A rarity for that blue collared bunch but they are capable. 

To Spo's credit, he does make some good game to game adjustments as far as lineup and I'm excited to see what he does Game 2. I doubt we'll see LeBron on West much more this series; Haslem will more than likely get the start he should have had coming in to today's game. That small lineup today was eerily reminiscent of what we threw out in 2011. 

Just need to get back to Miami Heat basketball - which we will - no panic. Good to see the Indy _faithful_ back in high spirits though. This is the series I wanted and am more than ready for a few more punches to the gut.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> That's how Roy was during the 2012-13 season. So maybe.


Hopefully, I've never seen any team change their level of play as much as Pacers do with the Heat


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*OMG just shut up about the refs and which side they favour. FUCK. Lebron probably does get more fouls given his way than anyone else but it's nothing to do with who he is or who he plays or whose side the refs are on hayden3 x100 btw), it's because he's the fucking best at drawing fouls. Some GEEK could make the exact same play towards the rim and not get the foul. That doesn't mean the refs favour him less. It means he's not fucking LEBRON going to the rim and making sure he draws contact that is clear for refs to see. The top players get these calls more often because they attack harder and better. It's not a hard concept to grasp. Yeah refs give bad calls on Lebron, JUST LIKE THEY DO EVERY SINGLE PLAYER FROM TIME TO TIME. The difference is the big players are focused on more because they play in the more publicised games. If you can't see that drawing contact when attacking a rim is as much of a talent as shooting a 3 then I'm not sure what to say.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Of course the refs aren't rigging games, c'mon you guys :kobe














You think the refs are gonna be rigging games in the same week the NBA will be rigging the Lottery for the Lakers and the Celtics? Would look extra suspicious :lelbron


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers attacked all day in the first half. Look at the shot chart and you'll see they receded in attacking the rim quarter by quarter, but what really got them all those FT's was us getting in early trouble in the 3rd quarter. Killed us. 3 team fouls in the first 90 seconds, all stupid ones too. They shot 17 of their 37 alone in that quarter.



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Hopefully, I've never seen any team change their level of play as much as Pacers do with the Heat


Boston and Chicago come to mind.

And Utah, in Utah.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Lol I'm so done...........


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Melo would never work in SA. Pop actually coaches team play. The World's Greatest Ball Stopper would never fit into a Pop system.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> Melo would never work in SA. Pop actually coaches team play. The World's Greatest Ball Stopper would never fit into a Pop system.


I was just about to say it. I would be screaming at the TV every fuckin game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It could work, but not with Manu there. Melo could take Manu's place as their #2 P&R ball handler...ppl act like Ginobili isn't somewhat of a ball stopper himself. Melo would have to change his game to a degree but not as drastically as some think. I think the biggest reason he wouldn't want to be there is because of the culture clash. I don't think Melo/Lala would want to spend any extended time in San Antonio


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> You think the refs are gonna be rigging games in the same week the NBA will be rigging the Lottery for the Lakers and the Celtics? Would look extra suspicious :lelbron


Come on the new commish would never rig the Lottery, that's like saying Stern rigged the lottery that one year the bulls had like a 5% chance of getting Rose :westbrook5


And I doubt Melo would want to be in San Antonio, has he mentioned what teams he'd want to go to?


Wonder what teams can get Kevin Love? Maybe a sign and trade deal is in the works :hmm:


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Come on the new commish would never rig the Lottery, that's like saying Stern rigged the lottery that one year the bulls had like a 5% chance of getting Rose :westbrook5
> 
> 
> And I doubt Melo would want to be in San Antonio, has he mentioned what teams he'd want to go to?
> ...


We all know what can happen. Melo signs with Chicago and Love is traded with Pekovic for Boozer, Dunleavy Jr., and a Michael Jordan autographed kids jersey. Then LeBron opts out and joins Chicago. That gives the Bulls a starting lineup of:

PG: Rose
LeBron: LeBron
SF: Melo
PF: Love
C: Noah
Bench: Gibson, Augustin, Mirotic, Pekovic, Larry Bird (coming out of retirement), and Wiggins (who Chicago drafts after trading their two firsts and a pizza to Philly).

Super realistic guys. :side:


Alright, sarcasm aside, I've heard Chicago, Golden State, and LA as landing spots for Love. In a vacuum, I'd prefer Love to Melo in Chicago because of age, but Melo is a better fit than Love at the moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evan Turner is expected to be back for Game 2. I really don't want him to play, at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wouldn't count out Boston as far as trading for Love goes. I'd say we have better assets than the Warriors and Lakers and arguably better assets than Chicago.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Wonder what teams can get Kevin Love? Maybe a sign and trade deal is in the works :hmm:




I'm no salary cap/space expert, but i have been thinking a lot about this 3 team trade possibility between Spurs/Lakers/Minnesota

Spurs get --> Pau Gasol
Lakers get --> Kevin Love
Minnesota get --> Piece(s) from Spurs/Lakers draft pick(doesn't necessarily have to be this years)

Would that be acceptable?


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Me reading the possibility of Golden State with the Bash Bros, Igudola & Love


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Evan Turner is expected to be back for Game 2. I really don't want him to play, at all.


Pacers really don't need Turner at all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Me reading the possibility of Golden State with the Bash Bros, Igudola & Love


Curry/Thompson/Iggy/Love/Bogut starting line up....... :woolcock:woolcock


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










44 inch vertical on par with lebron's :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Wiggins is more NBA ready, but Jabari has a higher ceiling. Exum is the sleeper in the draft clearly.

But I don't see no instant game changers this year though ( like a LeBron, Howard, etc... )


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

celts need to do whatever they have to do to get love. trade the pick, even if it's #1. they have a stockpile of assets they could use to get him. noone in the draft is a sure thing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Most def. Celtics have an ton of assets. I would also try to get Asik from the Rockets if possible.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

no team could even come close to matching the celts when it comes to making a good offer, it's just whether love would wanna sign an extension here or not. and definately should go after asik too. as good as love is, he's no defender.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



shutupchico said:


> celts need to do whatever they have to do to get love. trade the pick, even if it's #1. they have a stockpile of assets they could use to get him. noone in the draft is a sure thing.


Umm no I'm not trading the #1 pick for an expiring Kevin Love. Not sure if I'd trade the #1 pick for Love even if he was under long-term contract.

Yeah no one in the draft is a sure thing but it's worth the gamble.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










Hilarious


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34402810 said:


> *Wiggins is more NBA ready, but Jabari has a higher ceiling.* Exum is the sleeper in the draft clearly.
> 
> But I don't see no instant game changers this year though ( like a LeBron, Howard, etc... )


it's the opposite.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs up 11 already. Westbrook 1-6, good signs so far. for spurs fans


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KAWHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant has taken five free throws, all the fouls coming on jumpers. Please don't start this shit already. At least wait until the 4th.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GREEN :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not sure why Brook would ever go with a lineup without Durant or Westbrook.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

One of the least free throw shooting teams against the highest free show shooting teams. And Thunder with call after call every other possession.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs already in the penalty already so stop bitching about the refs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Duncan is absolutely enjoying himself. Complete domination. This isn't even fair :lel


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Spurs already in the penalty already so stop bitching about the refs.


I don't know what you've been looking at but *I* ain't bitching.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> I don't know what you've been looking at but *I* ain't bitching.


I was looking here.



₵ash®;34413562 said:


> Durant has taken five free throws, all the fouls coming on jumpers. Please don't start this shit already. At least wait until the 4th.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Ahh, okay.

And I knew I wouldn't like Steven Adams. I hope Kawhi dunks on him or something :side:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

KD at the 5. :ti 

Brooks with below 0 fucks to give about defense.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I hope this means KD will get Center eligibility in fantasy next season. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It looks to me like OKC is trying to go for too much foul calls and it's costing them


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Duncan, 9/11 20 points already


If Durant guards him for too long, he'll eventually get into foul trouble.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Flashback to 2005 Timmy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant's biggest weakness as an offensive player is that you can deny him the ball. I've seen it so many times. You never see the Heat have trouble getting the ball into Lebron's hands.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs.. For like 5th of the past 6 games, can potentially go on a run at any time, with any lineup.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuckin Derek Fisher. The Spurs killer. Thunder bench 29-11. They better be stepping up. This can turn into a rout anytime.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Yeah well Thunder have no choice but to go to their bench now. I'm assuming.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Spurs already in the penalty already so stop bitching about the refs.


Awwww man...The "NBA wants KD in the finals" crowd was really hoping to gripe tonight


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

why does the nba thread have the worst titles? we're not even in the second round anymore!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The mods are slow, Starz. Maybe they need some _Aid_. :side:


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Despite the injury situation the Thunder do have the advantage of having the best 2 players in the series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh my god let these players play FFS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

my god i want westbrook on the lakers so badly. no one in the leagues play so actively and consistently on both ends and this well. not joking. he's all over the court.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Not only that, but Westbrook is so damn exciting to watch. You just have no idea what he is going to do or how he is going to do it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC could sure use Harden right now...or Kevin Martin...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

or better yet, a new owner.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Stall_19 said:


> Durant's biggest weakness as an offensive player is that you can deny him the ball. I've seen it so many times. You never see the Heat have trouble getting the ball into Lebron's hands.


That's because Lebron walks the ball up the court.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"Make up call"

Where you know you done fucked up so you decide to fuck over the other team and possibly cost them the game.


:HHH2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

make up call.


where you fuck one team over and make up for it by giving them the ball that they deserved in the first place. :kobe


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Blatant charge and they call blocking -__-

But that's fine, they're human. and those are hard to call on the spot. Can't complain.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Brah your team is winning by double digits. Pls stop talking about refs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

brooks not going back to Collison and not resting the Thunder will cost the Thunder every game in this series. Their small ball has no defense...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










This guy..................

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Brah your team is winning by double digits. Pls stop talking about refs.


Hey now.. I'm being neutral about it. Ref's need to let both teams play and not call fouls or petty things like Durant 'shoving' Green. That's no where near a playoff foul


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think I liked the Spurs more before they had fans.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

damn Manu


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Spurs are going in dry.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Did Duncan even have to play in the 4th quarter?

And I noticed that Westbrook was limping to the back with someone beside him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










*Spurs up 1-0!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

man injuries this late in the year really suck. they put a damper on things for sure which is annoying since this basically the WCF/ECF that everyone wanted/expected.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lost in the shuffle is that OKC scored 105 and still managed to get blown out..Defense didnt cost them against the Clips, but if they dont get it together, it will against the Spurs


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

OKC playbook


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



asdf0501 said:


> OKC playbook












Especially at the " Kevin Durant, Go ". Jesus. This is so true.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






Duncan'e girlfriend :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Holy shit, that chick 7 seconds in is TD's girl? GAWD DAMN. :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat


I bet the big fundamental got all the moves down low. GOAT PF.

Lets hope Parker remembers what happened last time he banged a teammate's wife and keeps it in his pants.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> And I knew I wouldn't like Steven Adams.


You don't say


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:westbrook4


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



asdf0501 said:


> OKC playbook


Ladies and Gentlemen, your 2009-10 NBA coach of the year...Scottie Brooks!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Holy shit, that chick 7 seconds in is TD's girl? GAWD DAMN. :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat :kobedat
> 
> 
> I bet the big fundamental got all the moves down low. GOAT PF.
> ...


What? I remember that girl from the finals last year. Timmy D doing it big :banderas


This will be every Sixers fan watching the draft lottery tonight :lenny2. #1 or we riot :cuss:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So there's a couple of picks that say that they may be conveyed to another team, can someone explain how that works to me? For example New Orleans pick may be conveyed to Philly, under what circumstance would it be?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The pick is top 5 protected. Meaning if it lands between 1-5 it goes to New Orleans, if it lands between 6-14 it goes to Philly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






:banderas


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HORNETS

still a shitty franchise tho


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



obby said:


> HORNETS
> 
> still a shitty franchise tho


Nvm.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Nvm. It slipped my mind the Bobcats are changing it's name back.:facepalm



> still a shitty franchise tho


Indeed.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

big day today. hopefully we dont get screwed over like the last two times.

although the last two times it worked out


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

After the Nuggets get the top pick tonight, me and Champ(You have no choice) will be out celebrating...Knicks fans are welcome to join


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> Umm no I'm not trading the #1 pick for an expiring Kevin Love. Not sure if I'd trade the #1 pick for Love even if he was under long-term contract.
> 
> Yeah no one in the draft is a sure thing but it's worth the gamble.


like i said, you'd obviously have to make sure he'd be down to sign an extension first, but why would u take any kind of gamble at all when u could get a 25 year old kevin love? he's 25 dude, that's 10 more years of greatness. add 1 more piece, the c's are title contenders for the next 7 years at least.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i'll celebrate when the nuggets trade that pick to masai and wiggins comes home


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



shutupchico said:


> like i said, you'd obviously have to make sure he'd be down to sign an extension first, but why would u take any kind of gamble at all when u could get a 25 year old kevin love? he's 25 dude, that's 10 more years of greatness. add 1 more piece, the c's are title contenders for the next 7 years at least.


Because I think Wiggins has the upside to be better than Love. If he does live up to the hype, Wiggins is only 19. The only players I'd trade the #1 pick for are LeBron, Durant and Anthony Davis.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I would sooo pick Jabari over Wiggins... But we'll see how each guy pans out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Will be interesting to see what impact tonight has on the race for Love

I don't see the Lakers or Celtics trading a Top 3 pick for him, but a 5th or a 6th...maybe :side:

So a Top 3 pick for both would benefit the Bulls with Love but I don't want them to draft a potential superstar either :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Im rooting for Phoenix, Detroit and Sacramento in the top 3..


Cavs guaranteed top 5 pick for the 20th straight year though..Dan the Man gotta write a book on the art of lottery balls


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Im rooting for Phoenix, Detroit and Sacramento in the top 3..
> 
> 
> Cavs guaranteed top 5 pick for the 20th straight year though..Dan the Man gotta write a book on *the art of lottery balls*


and how to fuck up every pick except two.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

My stomach is in a twist for this game. Absolutely nervous. I am convinced that the Pacers team is dead set on finally defeating Miami and they won't be getting lazy like they did a couple games against Atlanta and Washington. 

The more Bill Simmons speaks, the more I hate his voice.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

James Jones needs to get those Mike Miller minutes. He's more than capable of getting hot and they just need to spread the floor.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

NBA Lottery is supposed to show. But NO, because I'm Canada, they're showing hockey :/


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*










:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

i fucking hate the cavs so much.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

14th pick - > Phoenix
13th pick - > Minnesota
12th pick - > *Magic*
11th pick - > Nuggets
10th pick - > *76ers*
9th pick - > Hornets (Charlotte)
8th pick - > Kings
7th pick - > Lakers
6th pick - > Celtics
5th pick - > Jazz
4th pick - > *Magic*

--------

3rd pick - > 76ers :jose
2nd pick - > Milwaukee Bucks 
*1st pick - > .... Cavaliers :bryan2


Top 3 picks = Cleveland, 76ers, and Milwaukee*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Philly in the top 3 :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

GILBERT IS GOD


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The lottery show is so god damn awkward. A soul-less guy with a creepy smile naming teams while it cuts to their representatives showing no emotion.

Then the Magic guy puckering his lips 10 times in 10 seconds.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

3rd pick - > 76ers :jose
2nd pick - > Milwaukee Bucks 
*1st pick - > .... Cavaliers :bryan2*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

RIGGED AS FUCK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:draper2 

Seriously Cavs again #1?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

ahhhhhhh 6th. that might not even be good enough to trade for love. c's always getting screwed by the league.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Load that team with young'ns for Papa Bron to come home?! Soap opera shit.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Inb4 they don't draft Jabari/Wiggins/Embiid at 1st


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cav's do it again. Hopefully they don't fuck it up like last year.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

oh god i dont know if im more happy or shocked

they gave it to use for whiffing on bennet last year lol


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck Cleveland.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

They're just gonna fuck up the pick again. LolBennett.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So the lottery isn't rigged huh :saul


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

How much would you charge for that book if you're Dan Gilbert?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That Cavs dude looks like "the man" from 'Dont Be A Menace.'


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



RyanPelley said:


> Load that team with young'ns for Papa Bron to come home?! Soap opera shit.


The storyline tho. :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Couldn't imagine the Cavs fucking this pick up as bad as they did last year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

theres no way that the cavs have gotten this lucky the past 4 years. why dont they show the lottery process?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Irving
Waiters
Wiggins
Varejao
Hawes


No wait :mark:

Irving
Waiters
LEBRON JAMES
Spencer Hawes
Joel Embiid

TWIN TOWERS



:HHH2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Those "1.7%" shirts are gonna be flying off the shelves in Cleveland


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bill Simmons... Please... Shut. The. Fuck. Up.

Jesus. It's weird. He's a lot tolerable on the Grantland. When he's on ESPN, he's just unbearable.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



> After LeBron left:
> 
> 2011: #1 and #4
> 2012: #4
> ...


Man...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Sad trombone*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I think it'd be more suitable for Cleveland to take Embiid. But if they waive/release Deng, then Wiggins, welcome to Cleveland


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Jabari!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Man...


Add 2015 #1 when Lebron doesn't go to Cleveland.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> Couldn't imagine the Cavs fucking this pick up as bad as they did last year.


Cleveland Cavaliers select Mallory Edens. :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> Cleveland Cavaliers select Mallory Edens. :side:


:lol

Nice to see Hibbert doing work on the glass early, already 3 offensive rebounds.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lebron's D away from the perimeter this series... He just looks off.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The whole D looks off. Are they coasting!?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Pistons took the biggest L by far.

They traded their pick with a top-8 protection (And the pick ended up 9th) to get rid of Ben Gordon's contract which in turn cleared enough cap space for them to sign Josh Smith and Brandon Jennings, and now will potentially also result in them having to let go of Greg Monroe.

:lel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pacers are missing way too many open shots. God damn. Could be up 10 already.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> The Pistons took the biggest L by far.
> 
> They traded their pick with a top-8 protection (And the pick ended up 9th) to get rid of Ben Gordon's contract which in turn cleared enough cap space for them to sign Josh Smith and Brandon Jennings, and now will potentially also result in them having to let go of Greg Monroe.
> 
> :lel


*Sad trombone*

And all I wanted was Gary Harris...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I gotta say, Heather Cox was looking extra fine tonight. :kobe4


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chrome said:


> I gotta say, Heather Cox was looking extra fine tonight. :kobe4


Christ, this place has a lot of Kobe smilies.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:kobedat


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. Time for the Lebron Charge-A-Thon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34454457 said:


> The whole D looks off. Are they coasting!?


This is their 4th straight deep run not to mention Olympics for LeBron and Wade. Gonna be running on fumes soon, if they're not now. An early playoff exit is in their future


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

HE'S A FLOPPER!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Who flopped? I can't watch it. 

Gonna guess Chris bosh..


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Who flopped? I can't watch it.
> 
> Gonna guess Chris bosh..


T'was Lebron. Lowers a shoulder into Lance's chest knocking him down, no charge. Lowers a shoulder into West on the base line and falls down, 3rd foul on West.

Gotta find a way to establish a paint game. Driving into clotheslines and forearm smacks isn't getting anything from Joey. 33% shooting, without West most of the half and only down 4. Guess I'll take it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

:lol my goodness.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

9 Heat players scored and LeBron hasn't eclipsed double figures yet. Good sign.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dear Vogel, don't play Scola anymore. Copeland if anyone.

Love, anyone with the least bit of common sense.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Who flopped? I can't watch it.
> 
> Gonna guess Chris bosh..


The crowd in indy legit chanted "HE'S A FLOPPER!" at lebron lmao


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

George, Scola and Watson are shooting a combined 1-18. The rest of the Pacers are actually shooting a pretty good % at 13/24. The defense is keeping them in it. If I'm the Pacers, I do not mind at all only being down 4 in a low scoring game.

Yeah... we're definitely seeing dat LeBron ref bias. Runs into West and flops, foul on West. Blatant charge against Stephenson and no call. Then there were something like 6-7 "strips" against driving Pacers. I call bullshit that every single one of those were clean strips.

The 3rd quarter is going to go a long way in deciding who wins this game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Well, LeFlop sure knows that craft. Ball don't lie.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Good thing I don't take you all here at your word. Just because a home crowd chanted he's a flopper doesn't mean that it wasn't a foul on West. JVG and Jackson both said it was the right call. Smh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

David West will get tripped and have his head stepped on early in the 3rd quarter to pick up his 4th foul.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Oh and building the "refs rigging it" excuse at halftime. Classic.

Never change, NBA thread.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuckin West. That's what we missed in the first half. Offensive rhythm!!!! 8======D- - - -


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bron doesn't even seem engaged tonight. Maybe he's ready to play in the 4th.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a fuckin pass!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Born Ready aka Contract Season


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LOL @ Born After


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Where's the "He's a flopper" chants there NBA thread? 

Oh right, he's on the Pacers so it's okay.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Why couldn't Lance played like this when he was in UC!? Could've made it deep in the NCAA tourney with this Lance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

"Mama, there goes that man!"

Ya know, I'm kinda glad to be hearing that again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inbred ****** said:


> Where's the "He's a flopper" chants there NBA thread?
> 
> Oh right, he's on the Pacers so it's okay.


Good question. Surprised the Pacers' crowd didn't chant it at Lance.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34456249 said:


> Bron doesn't even seem engaged tonight. Maybe he's ready to play in the 4th.


Wouldn't count on it. Bron is the type of player who kills it in the 1st half and then starts deferring in the 2nd half. Jordan was pretty much the opposite, he would sometimes start slow but once the 2nd half started (especially if the Bulls were down) he would just impose his will on the game and be super aggressive attacking the basket. We've seen Lebron have some great 4th quarters but it's not something that can be counted on with consistency, that insatiable will to win just isn't as strong with Lebron as it was for Jordan and even guys like Bird and Magic.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



















:lol

Anyway, Lance has been doing work since Paul George couldn't get going. Hopefully he could keep this up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Perfect Poster said:


> Where's the "He's a flopper" chants there NBA thread?
> 
> Oh right, he's on the Pacers so it's okay.


I think there was a sniper in the building


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Hold me back!!!!

" Jalen Rose voice "


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


>


Someone needs to perform CPR on him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Come on, *******.

Starting 5 the rest of the way. Plenty of time for rest after.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Contract Season > Killa Season


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> :lol
> 
> Anyway, Lance has been doing work since Paul George couldn't get going. Hopefully he could keep this up.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fuck Cleveland.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

hahahaha did I just see Nakamura's Boma Ye in a basketball game?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PG gets going and Wade pulls that bullshit leg drop.

(That's a joke Perfect Poster. Don't red rep me again)


Not a shove. No flagrant.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Respect West's hustle but that was a nasty block attempt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

West ran to the locker room because the wind blew in his face?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Strips through the forearm.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat stealing cookies from the cookie jar.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So the Pacers don't foul or try to trap the Heat and they end up giving an open dunk for Wade...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

People leaving, you suck.

Bullshit. Cole just hit Lance in the face. Come on...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lol... LeBron hasn't even peaked yet in this series. Food for thought for Indiana...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Pacers are the definition of inconsistency.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This one was not on the refs. Miami made the plays at the end and the Pacers did not.

In other news... that was pretty pathetic of the Pacers fans. I remember what Reggie did to the Knicks. It could have happened here too. The Pacers had the ball down 4 with 8.8. That's all Reggie needed to score 8. It might not have happened but that was still pretty fucking pathetic of those fans to bail out like that. You've already been there for a few hours. 5-10 more minutes is not that much more and you might see a miracle.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh well. Sucks. Gave it away. West and PG both looked shaken up and ineffective after getting bonked in the noggin.

Looking on the bright side, PG plays better on the road.



Tater said:


> In other news... that was pretty pathetic of the Pacers fans. I remember what Reggie did to the Knicks. It could have happened here too. The Pacers had the ball down 4 with 8.8. That's all Reggie needed to score 8. It might not have happened but that was still pretty fucking pathetic of those fans to bail out like that. You've already been there for a few hours. 5-10 more minutes is not that much more and you might see a miracle.


Agreed. Ashamed of that shit. Then they were smiling and showing off to the camera on the way out. Fuck that.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> This one was not on the refs. Miami made the plays at the end and the Pacers did not.
> 
> In other news... that was pretty pathetic of the Pacers fans. I remember what Reggie did to the Knicks. It could have happened here too. The Pacers had the ball down 4 with 8.8. That's all Reggie needed to score 8. It might not have happened but that was still pretty fucking pathetic of those fans to bail out like that. You've already been there for a few hours. 5-10 more minutes is not that much more and you might see a miracle.


I actually liked the officiating this game. The refs didn't call much touch fouls so the game was really fluid especially when neither teams didn't even attempt 20 free throws. They also could've called that West foul on LeBron a flagrant but they didn't. Props to Crawford :shocked:


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Heat deserved that W, no execution from Indiana in the final 5 minutes. Watson and Scola were decent in the regular season but have been complete ass in this series/playoffs. No way you can get outplayed by a lil fuck boy like Norris Cole coming off the bench if your a veteran PG like Watson. But the story has to be Paul George and Hibbert this game. Paul George looked confident and aggressive in game 1, today he looked like he did earlier in the playoffs, didn't play with that fire in his belly and wasn't taking his shots with confidence. The Pacers go as Paul George goes, they can still win with Hibbert being an uncoordinated good for nothing but George has show up if the Pacers want to have any chance to win this series.. and show up consistently. This is exactly what separates Paul George from the Lebron/KD tier that people wanted to put him in early in the season, lack of consistency game in and game out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No way in hell I was on that hype train. George is barely top 15 in the league. He's the inefficient extraordinaire.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Top 15 is still pretty good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Of course. No doubt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Overreaction team unite!!!!

Paul George has been killin in the postseason..Dumping on him for one bad game? Stop


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cleveland lands its third #1 overall pick in four years.

If they can't turn that into a dynasty, it's just never going to happen for them. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cavs getting the #1 pick again is just fucking unbelievable. Staggering

Never mind the 1.7% chance of it happening this year, but imagine how small the percentage is to get the #1 pick 3 out of 4 years :drake1

Lebron just needs to go back there already and end this madness


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Cavs getting the #1 pick again is just fucking unbelievable. Staggering
> 
> Never mind the 1.7% chance of it happening this year, but imagine how small the percentage is to get the #1 pick 3 out of 4 years :drake1
> 
> Lebron just needs to go back there already and end this madness




Cause the NBA draft lottery is rigged, but I was honestly thinking the Lakers would some how manage the #1 pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The pieces will soon be in place to have Lebron, Wiggins/Embiid/Parker and Johnny Football in Cleveland 

Lebron to finally bring a championship to Cleveland and be around to mentor Manziel 

:lelbron


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> :lol
> 
> Anyway, Lance has been doing work since Paul George couldn't get going. Hopefully he could keep this up.




Wow fpalm


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Cause the NBA draft lottery is rigged, but I was honestly thinking the Lakers would some how manage the #1 pick.


I thought the Lakers were going to take it too because I also believe the lottery is rigged.

But then several of my fellow Cavs fans brought up an interesting point. That Dan Gilbert had a really solid case to expose Pat Riley/The Heat for tampering to get Lebron/Bosh to Miami. So, to keep Gilbert quiet they promised him several early picks in the upcoming drafts.

After Tim Donaghy, I'll never trust the NBA again. David Stern closed the book pretty damn quick about investigating Riley/The Heat at all with collusion.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

At least the Cavs have some potential stars to choose from this year, Bennett wasn't #1 overall talent and last years draft class kinda sucked as a whole.. MCW was rookie of the year for crying out loud, nothing against MCW but he's no Damian Lillard (2012 ROY). At least the 2012 draft also had a clear cut #1 pick in Anthony Davis, Cavs had to reach big time on Bennett at #1 last year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



₵ash®;34452305 said:


> James Jones needs to get those Mike Miller minutes. He's more than capable of getting hot and they just need to spread the floor.


Michael Beasley, something, shit. I don't get why Spo has went away from Beas because he actually showed effort on defense this year for the first time in his career. And more times than not, he was a spark off the bench and scored well in his limited time. Beas must have smacked Spo up in the locker room or something.

James Jones when he does get his name called just doesn't chuck enough which he should do. He should put the ball up every time he gets the ball. If he's on he's on if not then sit him after a few minutes. He's a defensive liability and can't create on his own but he's still one of the best shooters on the team; arguably the second best after Ray Allen when it comes to just pure shot. 

Word is Greg Oden may be ready for a few minutes this weekend. I'm not on the *WE NEED ODEN* bandwagon but I would _love_ to see him get a few minutes if he's good to go. Anywhere from 4-6 minutes I'd be happy as long as he's physically capable of going. It's worth a try.

As for tonight's game; we locked down and got back to Miami Heat basketball. 7 steals to 6. 6 blocks to 2. Effective paint defense. Pacers made three shots down low in the 4th and missed four. David West missed a looot of wide open J's but you know what, J's aren't gimmies and Indiana isn't going to shoot 5,235% from the field every game. Their passing wasn't as crisp this game which hurt. 

Starting to think the winner of Game 5 will take this thing. Shaping up that way. I expect a split in Miami. If it's a Miami sweep then fugettaboutit.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Fucking Pacers are so hot/cold in the last three months.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dr. Jones said:


> I thought the Lakers were going to take it too because I also believe the lottery is rigged.
> 
> But then several of my fellow Cavs fans brought up an interesting point. That Dan Gilbert had a really solid case to expose Pat Riley/The Heat for tampering to get Lebron/Bosh to Miami. So, to keep Gilbert quiet they promised him several early picks in the upcoming drafts.
> 
> After Tim Donaghy, I'll never trust the NBA again. David Stern closed the book pretty damn quick about investigating Riley/The Heat at all with collusion.


You could have the next 10 #1 picks, and your shitty organization would find a way to still wither away in oblivion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cleveland is going to have their starting 5 with number 1 picks.

Fuck this shit


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm assuming that's an exghsterayoon... Holy shit my auto correct isn't saving me.. 

exaggeration... Wow this word.. 

4/5 if their starting five is potentially going to be consisted of #1 picks :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

So not really an exageration at all.

The chances of them getting the first pick in 3 out of 4 years is 0.166%


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Cleveland was 10th in the eastern conference, yea? 

How they managed to get the #1 pick is beyond me. 

Maybe the office wants to lure LeBron back to Cleveland so Cleveland can be dominant again. 

LeBron James 
Johnny football 
Kyrie Irving
Andrew Wiggins? 

Why not complete the puzzle and have cleveland hire Mike d'antoni for some more bullshit!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Bucks and their fans must be hella salty right now


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Cavaliers have done it again.












Sons Of Liberty said:


> Bucks and their fans must be hella salty right now


Bucks are still going to get a great player, so don't feel too sorry for them.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Cavs getting the #1 pick again is just fucking unbelievable. Staggering
> 
> Never mind the 1.7% chance of it happening this year, but imagine how small the percentage is to get the #1 pick 3 out of 4 years :drake1
> 
> Lebron just needs to go back there already and end this madness


Apparently the odds of the Cavs winning the 2011, 2013, and 2014 lotteries was 13,467-to-1.










Bill's reaction is still the greatest. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Irving
Waiters
Lebron
Hawes
Embiid


:kobedat


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Irving
> Waiters
> Lebron
> Hawes
> ...


Round 2 exit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I would not touch Embiid in the top 3. Big man with back problems = no no. I'd rather get Julius Randle.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Who is the next Cavs coach to be fired after 1 year for only winning 30 games next year?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*








:kobedat​


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I used to fucking HATE the Spurs. When I look back on it, it wasn't really the Spurs that I hated. It was mainly Bruce Bowen and Robert Horry. Those were two of the dirtiest pieces of shit to ever play the game. Horry singlehandedly cost the Suns a championship with the hipcheck into the boards he gave Steve Nash. I can't specifically state when it happened but I like rooting for the Spurs these days. I love the Big Fundamental. I love how Pop coaches team play. I love how on the Spurs, no one person is more important than another. And most importantly, I fucking LOVE old school, big man, team basketball.

Besides the fact that LeBron is an egotistical, foul-whining, flopping, team-abandoning piece of fucking shit, I just hate how he and his team plays the game. They rely on new-age, small-ball, ref-bias kind of basketball. His team was not naturally built. They did not go through the tests to become a championship team. They exploited the system and the Stern need for having superstars win championships because that is what is best for business.

With Silver, maybe, just maybe, that will change. The Pacers whipped the shit out of them in game 1. In game 2, they won that game fair n square. I'll be the first person in here calling the league out for league ordered ref bias when it happens, but that's not what happened in game 2. Hopefully, this trend continues. These Pacers are not afraid to go into Miami and win. If the reffing under the new commissioner stays fair, this series is anybody's ballgame.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I wonder if Gilbert celebrated for about 3 minutes last night then started preparing his speech for when his next star leaves town.



Tater said:


> Besides the fact that LeBron is an egotistical, foul-whining, flopping, team-abandoning piece of fucking shit


That's a lot of rage.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> Besides the fact that LeBron is an egotistical, foul-whining, flopping, team-abandoning piece of fucking shit, I just hate how he and his team plays the game. They rely on new-age, small-ball, ref-bias kind of basketball. His team was not naturally built. They did not go through the tests to become a championship team.


Hmmmm...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Do some of you realise how pathetic you sound when every other post is about self-fulfilling ref bias?*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> They did not go through the tests to become a championship team.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



DashingRKO said:


>


:kobedat


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm still laughing at they weren't "naturally built"

Who gives a fuck. Building through the draft isn't a requirement. And who gives a fuck if the players decided to take paycuts and team up. They didn't do anything illegal. Players recruit other players to their team every year and players take paycuts every year.

Quit crying.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> Besides the fact that LeBron is an egotistical, foul-whining, flopping, team-abandoning piece of fucking shit, I just hate how he and his team plays the game. They rely on new-age, small-ball, ref-bias kind of basketball. His team was not naturally built. They did not go through the tests to become a championship team. They exploited the system and the Stern need for having superstars win championships because that is what is best for business.


:lmao Every single cliche used by Miami Heat haters bundled up into one shitty post.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I honestly stopped retaining anything after the Lebron rant. Just a colossal spazzem of but-hurtness rage


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Scola & Watson stunk up the joint. PG had an off night as well, but they were still within striking distance. So I guess that's one positive to take from it. If everyone is on their game Pacers can win.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Everyone has their own reasons for liking who they like. I like the Pacers because they are a "naturally built" team who plays old school team basketball. I fucking hate the Heat because they are a bunch of pathetic "team up" players who play new age hero basketball. This is simply me stating my opinion and standing by it. If you do not like my opinion, go right ahead and ask me how many fucks I have to give about that. I'll be waiting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

What does naturally built even mean? 2 players in their starting 5 were not drafted by the Pacers and most of their bench wasn't either. Can you sign players and be naturally built as long as they aren't elite players?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Lebron is a good guy. FUCK THE CAVS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

The Heat drafted 3 players in their starting lineup (Technically Haslem wasn't drafted but the Heat were the first and only team he's ever played for), Pacers drafted three players in theirs.

So I'm guessing the Pacers are the ones that are naturally built because the players they signed in free agency aren't as good?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

this is the spurs year. i guarantee they win it all.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> What does naturally built even mean? 2 players in their starting 5 were not drafted by the Pacers and most of their bench wasn't either. Can you sign players and be naturally built as long as they aren't elite players?


These are valid questions and I could answer them with some long, drawn out responses but really I just don't have the fucks to give to do it. I'm not even going to sit here and claim I am 100% right about my claims either. I could be as wrong as the day is long but I feel how I feel and my feels have been stated. Fuck Miami. GO PACERS!

Any other questions?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

pacers play more old school fundamental ball than the heat. then again, they have lance stephenson, who single handedly makes them about as new age as the heat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lel so basically you know your reasons are illogical.

Welp, nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I hate the Heat too and I have blindly hate as well at times, but there is no need to fill the thread with conspiracy shit and saying the league is rigging anything. they're not. there's no reason to. cavs won the lottery over the lakers. that isn't good for the league. spurs go far every year. that isn't good for the league. a potential Pacers/Spurs final isnt good for the league and yet it may happen. You really dont think the league would take more measures to ensure market success if everything was rigged? come on now.


edit: actually i dont even hate the heat. i dont care anymore. id probably take the heat winning over the spurs tbh.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> The Heat drafted 3 players in their starting lineup (Technically Haslem wasn't drafted but the Heat were the first and only team he's ever played for), Pacers drafted three players in theirs.
> 
> So I'm guessing the Pacers are the ones that are naturally built because the players they signed in free agency aren't as good?


Echo echo echo echo echo echo echo



Tater said:


> These are valid questions and I could answer them with some long, drawn out responses but really I just don't have the fucks to give to do it. I'm not even going to sit here and claim I am 100% right about my claims either. I could be as wrong as the day is long but I feel how I feel and my feels have been stated. Fuck Miami. GO PACERS!
> 
> Any other questions?


Yes. Can you just admit you irrationally hate Lebron and therefore hate the Heat by proxy? Instead of these lame other reasons that are immensely flawed in every way. Everyone irrationally hates certain players/teams/things, it's best to just admit it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

It's like this every year for the lottery. Regardless of who wins it's a conspiracy.

If the NBA was "rigging" it you'd think they'd make the Celtics & Lakers the top two picks since they're the two most storied franchises and by far most popular teams in the lottery...


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> lel so basically you know your reasons are illogical.
> 
> Welp, nothing to see here folks.


My reasons may be illogical. They may not be. I could argue either point but this is not TDL and I'm not going to bother.

I will say this, however... this is professional sports and logic quite often does not have anything to do with who people root for and why they root for them. I like the Pacers and I like how their brand of basketball. I hate the Heat and I hate their brand of basketball. If that is logical or not has nothing to do with the price of cheese on the moon. I'm going to root for who I want to root for, for the reasons I want to root for them.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

yea, but when it comes to the cavs winning every year, there is a case to be made that it is a conspiracy. i'm more concerned with how the c's are gonna end up with love. and then will they still have enough left after to trade for the 3rd piece to make them instant contenders? a top 3 pick would've made c's instant contenders, INSTANT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

No it's not a may, they are irrational.

@chico: I think they just got extremely lucky this year, chico. This isn't unheard of. The Magic had two #1 picks in a row back in the early 90's.

I'm also concerned. I really don't like the 6th spot and I fear if we were to trade for Love we'd have to add extra assets since with the 6th you're pretty much missing out on the majority of the top guys.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

There's clearly nothing wrong with hating the Heat. And there's nothing wrong with being irrational about it. The problem here was you were trying to make it sound rational and you said contradictory things and sounds like a goofus. 

NOTO hates the Houston Texans because of their fans, even though all fan bases are essentially the same he just happens to be exposed to that fan base on a daily basis. It's irrational. Who cares.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> Can you just admit you irrationally hate Lebron and therefore hate the Heat by proxy? Instead of these lame other reasons that are immensely flawed in every way. Everyone irrationally hates certain players/teams/things, it's best to just admit it.


There is nothing irrational about why I hate LeBron. Just because you disagree with my reasons for hating that giant walking talking basketball playing piece of shit doesn't mean my reasons are irrational.

:draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tater did Lebron leave a flaming bag of poop at your front door as well?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I feel like I have stated all of this before but I will again. This mother fucker is 6'8, 250 and has exactly zero post game. Traditional basketball fundamentals have never once crossed his limited intelligence. He is supposedly the best defender in the league and can guard every position against any player in the league but gets "pouty" when he has to guard big men. Those are not even my words. That was stated by the announcers during the game last night. He acts like a spoiled child every fucking time a foul gets called on him because he is "King" LeBron and no ref should EVER call a foul against the King. Speaking of the King, giving yourself the nickname of King and tattooing Chosen One on yourself makes you an egotistical piece of shit. He and his team play a finesse game that is entirely reliant on how the refs call the game. If a team plays physical ball against him, he whines about it. I can reference the articles about his whining about hard fouls if you want me to. His decision to leave Cleveland, even though he was the hometown hero, is not completely blameable in and of itself but how he made his Decision was. Even though he is the so-called best player in the league, he still feels the need to flop and play the refs to his advantage.

Do you need more reasons? Cause I can keep going.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> No it's not a may, they are irrational.
> 
> @chico: I think they just got extremely lucky this year, chico. This isn't unheard of. The Magic had two #1 picks in a row back in the early 90's.
> 
> I'm also concerned. I really don't like the 6th spot and I fear if we were to trade for Love we'd have to add extra assets since with the 6th you're pretty much missing out on the majority of the top guys.


i would've traded for love even if it was #1. but yea, like we were saying the difference between top 3, and 6 in this draft is huge. at #1-3, they could've traded the pick, and maybe sullinger for love. now it's gonna be more picks, more players, probably the 10 million trade exception. either way u gotta do it. rondo and love together will have the other free agents thinking maybe they can be the final piece to get them over the hump. bring in a wesley matthews or afflalo for rondo to kick the ball out to, deng at sf, trade for asik. i'm not sure how much money they have to spend, but as long as they get love they will be fine. noone else is coming to boston without him coming first.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He isn't the so called best player in the world, he is the best player in the world. 

I see you've based a lot of your arguments on things you've heard, things you've read etc, not so much opinions you've actually developed on your own.

Whatever though, you hate Lebron, good for you. 

In other news, Paul George has a concussion.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

A concussion has to be likely to keep PG out for Game 3. Yikes.

Inb4 :goodfather did it on purpose. :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Durant could also be argued for the best player of the world to anyone that isn't extremely biased(JIM is biased in Lebron's favour and alwys has been, he'll deny it).


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> I see you've based a lot of your arguments on things you've heard, things you've read etc, not so much opinions you've actually developed on your own.


Are you fucking kidding me with this shit? I was using reference to back up my opinion because clearly I am not the only one who thinks this way about him. I may be a lot of things but a mindless sheep who lets other people decide his opinion for him sure as fuck is not one of them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

LeBron is still the best player in the world. Durant was better than him this season but I'm gonna need more than one season of better play before I knock LeBron off the throne.

Most of the stuff Tater stated was trivial. LeBron's postgame has significantly improved over the years, why wouldn't LeBron prefer to guard players that actually play his position, the majority of NBA players complain about calls during games, the Heat didn't even rank in the top 15 in FT attempts per game during the season, LeBron gets hard-fouled a lot and he doesn't like it which he has every right to express that, LeBron isn't the only elite player who flops, the Decision wasn't his idea and all of the money they made off it went to charity, how can LeBron be a hometown hero for Cleveland when he isn't even from there, who cares that he tattooed his nickname, blah blah blah.



shutupchico said:


> i would've traded for love even if it was #1. but yea, like we were saying the difference between top 3, and 6 in this draft is huge. at #1-3, they could've traded the pick, and maybe sullinger for love. now it's gonna be more picks, more players, probably the $10 trade exception. either way u gotta do it. rondo and love together will have the other free agents thinking maybe they can be the final piece to get them over the hump. bring in a wesley matthews or afflalo for rondo to kick the ball out to, deng at sf, trade for asik. i'm not sure how much money they have to spend, but as long as they get love they will be fine. noone else is coming to boston without him coming first.


We have some cap flexibility going into the offseason. Hopefully we can find a way to get rid of Green & Bass so we can have more flexibility. I think we're stuck with Gerald Wallace which really sucks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> In other news, Paul George has a concussion.



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

If Hughes knees never gave out on him, this never would've happened


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Red Viper said:


> Durant could also be argued for the best player of the world to anyone that isn't extremely biased(JIM is biased in Lebron's favour and alwys has been, he'll deny it).


Eventually maybe, not yet. 

And lulz at you continuing to tell me I'm biased towards Lebron when I have absolutely no reason to be.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

lol @ respecting the Pacers game, they play with zero integrity and flop just as much as the heat.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> LeBron is still the best player in the world. Durant was better than him this season but I'm gonna need more than one season of better play before I knock LeBron off the throne.
> 
> Most of the stuff Tater stated was trivial. LeBron's postgame has significantly improved over the years, why wouldn't LeBron prefer to guard players that actually play his position, the majority of NBA players complain about calls during games, the Heat didn't even rank in the top 15 in FT attempts per game during the season, LeBron gets hard-fouled a lot and he doesn't like it which he has every right to express that, LeBron isn't the only elite player who flops, the Decision wasn't his idea and all of the money they made off it went to charity, how can LeBron be a hometown hero for Cleveland when he isn't even from there, who cares that he tattooed his nickname, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



forgetting about his contract,from a pure player standpoint, i'm a wallace fan. even last year he showed more heart than anyone on the team. on a contending team where wallace gets 10 minutes a night, i like that a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

He's an out of world talent that's incredibly fun to watch and easy to cheer for when you don't have some other reason, illogical or not, to hate him. Pretty easy to like him and thus develop a bias for him if you've never hated him and have enjoyed watching him over the years. I have a bias for Allen Iverson and he never played for the Lakers.


I'm not saying it's a HOMER level bias, but I'd say your comments do seem a little biased at times. Oh well, not really a huge deal.



Guys what are the chances the THUNDER bounce back tonight? Also what type of adjustments do you guys think they need to make to better protect the paint/driving lanes?

Honestly i think they need to start switching on every pick and roll and utilize what the Mavs were doing. I'd actually say their big men are worse at defense than the Thunder's and Collison is probably quicker than than Dirk so it could work. They also can't play super small ball against the Spurs as they clearly have no defense when they do. They need to stick with two big men because Durant got torched nonstop last game when he was trying to defend the paint(to no one's surprise).


I also think starting Caron over Sefo might help their offense. They rely far too much on Westbrook/Durant which works well until they get tired and their shots stop falling at which point their offense becomes non-existent. Bulter's defense is still good enough and he spaces the floor better than Sefo does, which help keep the Spurs be honest and not jam everyone in the paint.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



shutupchico said:


> forgetting about his contract,from a pure player standpoint, i'm a wallace fan. even last year he showed more heart than anyone on the team. on a contending team where wallace gets 10 minutes a night, i like that a lot.


If Wallace was on a significantly cheaper deal and he stopped shooting 3's I wouldn't mind him playing a bench role.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't even know what I've said about him other than he's the best player in the world which is a pretty common opinion.

We've disagreed on his shooting abilities and somewhat his play-making and abilities. I don't remember anything else off hand.

This probably just all stems from me consistently saying the Heat are going to win for 2 years straight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> If Wallace was on a significantly cheaper deal and he stopped shooting 3's I wouldn't mind him playing a bench role.


wallace on the bench for a contending celtics team as an 11th/12th man would be invaluable. seasoned vet with leadership(players can go to him after rondo rips them) who gives 100% effort, fuck, i don't like this expression, but with wallace, u could even say 110%, and wants to win a ring. i seriously doubt he'd be shooting 3's with a better team designed to win, although with stevens, u never know.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> LeBron is still the best player in the world. Durant was better than him this season but I'm gonna need more than one season of better play before I knock LeBron off the throne.


I concur with this. Even though Durant won the MVP this season, Lebron is still the best player. I shouldn't have used "so-called" when talking about him. Even though I hate the mother fucker, I'm not stupid enough to deny how great a player he is.



Notorious said:


> LeBron's postgame has significantly improved over the years


Even improved, it's still pretty pathetic for being the best player in the world.



Notorious said:


> why wouldn't LeBron prefer to guard players that actually play his position


I don't blame him for preferring to guard his position. I blame him for whining when he has to guard other positions.



Notorious said:


> the majority of NBA players complain about calls during games


You got me on this one but I don't hate the majority of players like I do LeBron. This point is probably irrational from me lol



Notorious said:


> LeBron gets hard-fouled a lot and he doesn't like it which he has every right to express that


Just because you have the right to express it doesn't mean you don't come off like a whiner when you do.



Notorious said:


> LeBron isn't the only elite player who flops


No, he is not. At least you admit he does. I do actually hate when ANY player flops, even if it is a player and a team I like. Since I hate LeBron, naturally, he's going to receive the brunt of my ire.



Notorious said:


> the Decision wasn't his idea


That doesn't make it any less douche-y.



Notorious said:


> and all of the money they made off it went to charity


Yeah... I guess I can't say anything bad about that.



Notorious said:


> how can LeBron be a hometown hero for Cleveland when he isn't even from there


He's from Ohio and he was a homestate hero.



Notorious said:


> who cares that he tattooed his nickname


The complaint isn't necessarily about the tattoo. It's about how arrogant it is to call yourself the chosen one.



At the end of the day, I'm going to root against LeBron, regardless of how legit my complaints are or not. Admittedly, some of them are irrational but not all of them are. Some of them are very legit beefs with the guy. Sports and who you root for and why you root for them will always have a bit of irrationality to them.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I don't really remember any instances where Lebron has called himself the chosen one.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Isn't Lebron's post-game considered to be pretty good? :kobe11


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> I don't really remember any instances where Lebron has called himself the chosen one.


Um... isn't TATTOOING chosen one on your body the actual equivalent of it? lol


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This thread's gone full retard the past couple of hours. Thank you, Tater. :wall


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Tater said:


> Um... isn't TATTOOING chosen one on your body the actual equivalent of it? lol


Lots of players have tatoos on themselves displaying their nicknames or monikers.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> This thread's gone full retard the past couple of hours. Thank you, Tater. :wall


Taters Gonna Tate



As long as I am in a ranting kind of mood today, let's rant about what is happening to Donald Sterling...






The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.

Donald Sterling may be a racist piece of shit but how and why he is getting fucked over pisses me off. Who hasn't said some stupid shit in the privacy of their own home that would get them in trouble with the rest of the world were it to be broadcast nationally?

I have a major fucking problem with how all of this went down. His whore recorded him in private and sold it to TMZ. Just to be perfectly clear, I am not defending Donald Sterling in any way, shape, form or fashion but what I am defending is the 4th amendment. Had he said ANY of this shit publicly or had let his racist mindset affect the Clippers, I'd say kick him out on his ass. But that's not the case. This was an old rich guy saying stupid shit in what he thought was in privacy. NO ONE should be punished for dumbass things they say in private settings. Think of the can of worms that opens. Do you want your privacy invaded? Cause I know I don't.

NO MAN is perfect. We all have our bad thoughts. What matters is how you deal with those bad thoughts. If you deal with them well publicly but say stupid shit in private, that's not the sort of the thing you should be getting punished for.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Just for the record, even 2011-2014 LeBron wouldn't have won titles with those Cavs teams. He either had to leave or stay & become the modern day Patrick Ewing/Reggie Miller/John Stockton :lmao

So that hometown hero stuff, eh. He still does a lot for Akron so as long as he's still good to them, the rest of us Ohians have nothing to complain about really. Main reason I never had a problem with him leaving is because it was always the other way around in Ohio especially in Cleveland. Ohians don't deserve the talented athletes they get because of how they treat them imo


Anyways...Spurs win tonight, then lose 4 straight to OKC and then OKC goes to the finals and lose in 5 to Miami correct? That's how the movie goes, right?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I'm rooting for OKC. I would have been neutral if Ibaka wasn't injured but I feel jipped out of my great western conference finals so I want OKC to be as competitive as possible


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

*Tater is so postmodern I don't think he even realises it :duck

Is there anything culturally hip or anyone socially accepted as being the best at something that you don't like? I swear it's like he sees what the mainstream opinion is and then takes the opposite stance. 

Smirking at all the backtracking over the past few pages too. Along with "I could argue my point but I won't because I don't care enough about it" :duck*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Sad thing is, the Pacers are so inconsistent they won't need any help from dem refs. The Heat is gonna punish them into oblivion. OKC, on the other hand...


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Aid180 said:


> A concussion has to be likely to keep PG out for Game 3. Yikes.
> 
> Inb4 :goodfather did it on purpose. :side:


I don't put anything past Wade ever since he broke a mans nose in an all star game.

btw Durant > LeBron imo.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Seabs said:


> *Tater is so postmodern I don't think he even realises it*


I thought we agreed to have our wild sex weekend a private thing. If you want to announce it to the public, that sounds good to me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Chismo said:


> Sad thing is, the Pacers are so inconsistent they won't need any help from dem refs. The Heat is gonna punish them into oblivion. OKC, on the other hand...


Come on now. Punish them into oblivion? Paul George missing time will likely ruin this series for Indy, but they're still gonna give Miami fits..

Neck up, Indy is incredibly frustrating, but neck down, best team in the playoffs..period, so dont count them out..yet


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



JM said:


> I don't really remember any instances where Lebron has called himself the chosen one.


:wall


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I leave for a couple hours n miss all this what da hell happened :lol

Also spurs probably going up 2-0 tonight


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



HeatWave said:


> Come on now. Punish them into oblivion? Paul George missing time will likely ruin this series for Indy, but they're still gonna give Miami fits..
> 
> Neck up, Indy is incredibly frustrating, but neck down, best team in the playoffs..period, so dont count them out..yet


That might be true, but if history has taught us anything, it's that LeBron smells blood like a hungry bear when series pick up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



pryme tyme said:


> :wall


thank you?

We're all well aware of what he has tattooed on his back. 

I still don't recall him calling himself the chosen 1. 

Yo chosen 1 here. Chosen one out.

Chris Anderson has Free Bird tattooed on his throat what a egotistical piece of shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Tater, why the hate on Bron's post game? This isn't 2011. Is it aesthetically pleasing? Nah. He doesn't have the footwork, the fluidity, balance or the countermoves that you'd see guys like MJ, Dream, Kobe etc do. Some of it has to do with his body type too.

But at the end of the day, its about how effective you are and the guy was the most efficient post player this season. He has a couple of moves that he can go to (drop step to the baseline, a hook and a turnaround J) and is too big, too strong for most players to handle down low. Its like hating on Shaq for not being as skilled in the post as someone like Dream even tho he was more effective just based on his size and strength alone.



> POST-UP POWERS
> Most efficient post-up players in 2013-14 season, according to Synergy (minimum 125 plays).
> 
> Player Plays	Points	FG%	%FT	Pts/play
> ...


The numbers don't lie brother and they spell disaster for your argument. /steiner


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

And why do we care what athletes have tattooed on their upper back again?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

All of those upper-back tattoos are shit compared to Jameer's. :kobe3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Stephenson's looks so clean and well done on the ink.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> And why do we care what athletes have tattooed on their upper back again?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*






GOAT


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Thread is turning into something TehJerichoFan would like.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

Somehow Jameer Nelson flexing in a mirror isn't even the fruitiest post on this page lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

I see this is now the tattoos thread.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Joel said:


> Thread is turning into something TehJerichoFan would like.


Somebody post _that_ Serge Ibaka pic.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Notorious said:


> And why do we care what athletes have tattooed on their upper back again?


This thread would've been a lot funnier if these were on their lower backs :/


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*

This proves how boring the Spurs are as a franchise. That not even a Western Conference Final with the Thunder can get this thread discussing their game today instead of upper-back tattoos.

Edit: Any one of the three staffers on this page wanna update the thread title plzzz?


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*Spurs are NOT boring. I know you're being sarcastic!

Can't wait for game 2 tonight. Can't give one up at home. Gotta get to Oklahoma City with a 2-0 lead.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Parker & Duncan to dominate the paint again. GSG.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Well, that was a nice read.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

does anyone think the thunder have any sort of chance at all without ibaka? i sure don't. outclassed, spurs win by anywhere from 8 to 15.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

They have two of the best players in the league.

They have a chance, just a very slim one


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

westbrook's not a winner, and durants stuck with him, so to me, no chance.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Perkins is so fucking useless. I swear this dude is only on the floor to pick up and inbound the ball after the other team scores.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

pretty funny perk won't even shoot a wide open free throw line jumper. i liked perk in boston, but damn. thunder have a lot of borderline bums. i wish i had money to bet, because -5 spurs is a sure thing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Why did Duncan get a technical for? What did he do?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Durant hasn't rested yet, and Westbrook is clutching his rib section. Not good signs

NVM: That wasn't Durant, that's Perry Jones. Both awfully similar looking from a distance


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Two games. Two .1 taps. What in the actual fuck? :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Perkins gooning, Steven Adams making an impact, would probably be up 10+ if KD and Westbrook weren't cold.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:lol Perkins hasn't done anything. And look at that 2-11 efficiency from Westbrick. Simply spectacular.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Perkins never does anything. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND, that's game. Unless KD goes MVP in the 2nd half this could get ugly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

0 turnovers that 2nd quarter for the Spurs. 0. Perfect basketball.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34493858 said:


> 0 turnovers that 2nd quarter for the Spurs. 0. Perfect basketball.



25-8 run to end the quarter :mark:







:jose
​


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

westbrook may be a great player, but he's still a joke of a point guard.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










that escalated quickly


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This got real ugly, real fast :allen1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao Thunder.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lol night night OKC


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Welp. This escalated quickly.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34494594 said:


> Welp. This escalated quickly.


Remember the good ol' days when OKC was leading by 5?

Oh wait, that was like 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hide the women and kids. This is a beating.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Round 2: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Dragonballfan said:


> Also spurs probably going up 2-0 tonight


I'll be keeping my predictions to myself if this is the result from now on :allen1


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Stop stop he's already deeaad!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I wouldn't be surprised if the Spurs swept the Thunder. The Thunder offense is almost non-existent. And it looks like Durant and Westbrook are done for the game unless something miraculous happens.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Before that final shot, they showed that Spurs were shooting 80% that quarter.

That's gotta be a typo, right?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Now the thing about this is that Parker/Duncan get to rest the entire quarter. Not sure if Brooks has Westbrook/Durant are resting right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

OKC might wanna worry about their defense more than scoring


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

They're both resting and I don't think it really matters because SA is up like 30 and even if they were playing, it wouldn't matter much because they'll get plenty of rest since game 3 is on Sunday.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



shutupchico said:


> westbrook's not a winner, and durants stuck with him, so to me, no chance.


So what makes Durant a "winner"?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Sunday? Ahh, never mind then. Forgot that they have an extra day because of the travelling.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MVP! MVP! MVP!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I need that gif of KD & Westbrook grinning on the bench


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Spurs just handed OKC their worst playoff loss in franchise history (35 points). Just like last year, handing Miami their worst playoff lost in franchise history(36 points).

Still not satisfied until they go up 3-1. We all know what happened back in 2012.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> I need that gif of KD & Westbrook grinning on the bench


https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/0376...p4?versionId=WkSe0PgYPqlYXRMpNlqbkVpBqDiZswcT

?
Was it that? Or is there another frustration moment that I can cream over? :mark:​


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Nvm.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

All this Indy slander every other night and OKC still foolin..Silence


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/0376...p4?versionId=WkSe0PgYPqlYXRMpNlqbkVpBqDiZswcT
> 
> ?
> Was it that? Or is there another frustration moment that I can cream over? :mark:​


Near the end of the game, both were on the bench smiling and talking. I'd like a gif or pic of that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Brooks postgame: We're a FT shooting team and didn't get to the line.

Bwahaha. Yeah, THAT is why ya'll lost by 78.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Durant only scored 15 points. When was the last time Durant scored less than *20*?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

either that thunder defense is anemic or i'm witnessing the greatest spurs squad ever assembled.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> Durant only scored 15 points. When was the last time Durant scored less than *20*?


Durant scored 15 points just one month ago vs the Grizzlies in the first round.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

https://vine.co/v/MH9H1vvO1Qe


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Gotta do it..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Dat fundamentals :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Dat fundamentals












Sweet Jesus bama4

But some say the Spurs are boring :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

manu is legendery


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

i have the same style of play as manu, just not as good.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

btw all that crap tater was talking earlier would've made more sense if he was talking about the spurs, and not the pacers.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

We posting good passing plays now huh?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34497434 said:


>


:westbrook5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Don't see Spurs sweeping, they're definitely going to take at least 1 away from OKC before taking them down in game 5


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Reports are saying that PG suffered a concussion, he playing game 3?


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



shutupchico said:


> i have the same style of play as manu, just not as good.


check my sig.

I've got his hair (or lack thereof)!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Reports are saying that PG suffered a concussion, he playing game 3?


He hasn't been clear to play yet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Can they survive without George?


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> Can they survive without George?


No. But the travel/tv schedule is helping them out a lot.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Dr. Rhett Henley said:


> check my sig.
> 
> I've got his hair (or lack thereof)!


unfortunately, so do i. not quite as bad, but by his age it will be.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

D-Will havin surgery on both ankles...yikes


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Funny how the Spurs are labeled as boring, yet to me they are the most refreshing team in basketball. A team that has a system in place that doesn't rely on pure athleticism, hero ball especially, or getting hot streaked on the deep ball to win basketball games, but rather a team that waits patiently for an opportunity to open on the floor and instead of padding stats makes the pass/play according to the present situation. I think that is what makes so many people dangerous on the squad, because honing in on one or two will burn considering anyone in the correct situation gets the basketball even if it is Boris Diaw. There is a whole lot of hero ball and isolation in the NBA that is more aesthetically pleasing and pads the stat line, but to me it is very refreshing to watch the Spurs and Popavich run their offense. 

On a side note, I wonder if the Thunder would ever entertain trading away Westbrook. The man is very athletic, when on fills the scoreboard and when motivated brings tenacious defense that is hard to replace these days (which I think would be the biggest loss there), but against the upper echelon, many times it does seem that Westbrook to quote Skip Bayless turns into Westbrick and that seems to trickle for the whole team and can destroy the momentum. Now, this series Ibaka is gone which really jacks up the Thunder's spacing and I suppose at some point no matter how good of a guy or the stats we have to hold Durant accountable when he has bad games, but in a game that is greatly reliant on a rhythm perhaps more so than any other sport, it can't help when the point guard is so aggressive oftentimes without avail. Besides, Reggie Jackson can certainly score in his own right yet doesn't require the usage that Westbrook does. I just think if the Thunder are going to win that chip with Durant at the helm (and yes I believe Durant is a piece you can win a title around), I think a more cerebral, distributing pg is necessary.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

youre missing an "l" in "backs"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I've been wondering what the "backs" meant :hmm:


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

]


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Punked Up said:


> ]


:lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

^^ :lel


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

OH SHIT the Aaron Craft one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lance got fined :lol 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The Rocky gif is hilarious. Loved Westbrook at the end.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Man can't take this, 2 days is too long with no playoffs


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Funny how the Spurs are labeled as boring, yet to me they are the most refreshing team in basketball. A team that has a system in place that doesn't rely on pure athleticism, hero ball especially, or getting hot streaked on the deep ball to win basketball games, but rather a team that waits patiently for an opportunity to open on the floor and instead of padding stats makes the pass/play according to the present situation. I think that is what makes so many people dangerous on the squad, because honing in on one or two will burn considering anyone in the correct situation gets the basketball even if it is Boris Diaw. There is a whole lot of hero ball and isolation in the NBA that is more aesthetically pleasing and pads the stat line, but to me it is very refreshing to watch the Spurs and Popavich run their offense.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder if the Thunder would ever entertain trading away Westbrook. The man is very athletic, when on fills the scoreboard and when motivated brings tenacious defense that is hard to replace these days (which I think would be the biggest loss there), but against the upper echelon, many times it does seem that Westbrook to quote Skip Bayless turns into Westbrick and that seems to trickle for the whole team and can destroy the momentum. Now, this series Ibaka is gone which really jacks up the Thunder's spacing and I suppose at some point no matter how good of a guy or the stats we have to hold Durant accountable when he has bad games, but in a game that is greatly reliant on a rhythm perhaps more so than any other sport, it can't help when the point guard is so aggressive oftentimes without avail. Besides, Reggie Jackson can certainly score in his own right yet doesn't require the usage that Westbrook does. I just think if the Thunder are going to win that chip with Durant at the helm (and yes I believe Durant is a piece you can win a title around), I think a more cerebral, distributing pg is necessary.


They'll never do this, but if I were Sam Presti I would seriously try to trade Westbrook for Rondo. Westbrook wants to be the guy, let him be the guy in Boston. I seriously think Durant could average 40 with Rondo. Also, I think I enjoy watching the Spurs as much as any other team. The way they operate like a well-oiled machine is just awesome.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This thread's feelings about a possible Rose/Melo duo, combined with wanting to get KD a new point guard, might be the weirdest stuff ever...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

i think we should all take the time to get serious and discuss landry's performance on sing your face off


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So Ibaka is now being listed as DTD and could potentially return as early as game 3...


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Coolquip said:


> They'll never do this, but if I were Sam Presti I would seriously try to trade Westbrook for Rondo. Westbrook wants to be the guy, let him be the guy in Boston. I seriously think Durant could average 40 with Rondo. Also, I think I enjoy watching the Spurs as much as any other team. The way they operate like a well-oiled machine is just awesome.


Not a bad idea. What about Westbrook for Love? Salaries match and Kev gets to a contender, Russ gets to be the man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

why...why would the thunder ever do that? They're getting a power forward they don't need and they're downgrading in talent.


edit:


so you guys "consider him a :


ball hog
that he doesnt pass enough to the REAL star of the team
that he shoots too much
that he takes too many three when he's consistent
that he prefers playing hero ball
that ignores everyone else to find his own shot
that he cant control his emotions
that he's holding the MVP back
that he's taking points away from the best scorer in the league

man that sounds like another athlete that I remember growing up loving. I wonder who....:kobe8


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> So Ibaka is now being listed as DTD and could potentially return as early as game 3...












Won't change the outcome of this series...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> So Ibaka is now being listed as DTD and could potentially return as early as game 3...


So OKC will only lose by 10 instead of 20?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Coolquip said:


> They'll never do this, but if I were Sam Presti I would seriously try to trade Westbrook for Rondo. Westbrook wants to be the guy, let him be the guy in Boston. I seriously think Durant could average 40 with Rondo. Also, I think I enjoy watching the Spurs as much as any other team. The way they operate like a well-oiled machine is just awesome.


fuck that. westbrick is a point guard, playing alongside the mvp, and best scorer in the league, and he doesn't defer to him! seriously now? he's a self entitled, selfish, piece of crap that'll never acheive anything more than individual awards. i don't want that punk in boston. he should be taking 15 shots to durants 35, every game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Did anyone else hear about how the NCAA may try to make freshmen basketball players ineligible to play if the NBA doesn't constitute a rule eliminating one-and-done? Meaning the NCAA would force freshmen basketball players to sit out their freshman season and wouldn't be eligible to play until their sophomore year.

Honestly, fuck the corrupt ass NCAA. This is all the more reason as to why the NBA needs to continue expanding the D-League and why they need to make it a more viable destination for these prospects.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> So OKC will only lose by 10 instead of 20?


Ibaka's back? :duncan


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:george confirmed active for game 3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So Spurs were tagging OKC so bad, they made a season ending injury turn into a 5 day injury? Fishy..



> Heat and Pacers have alternated wins and losses in 13 games against each other since start of 2013 Eastern Conference Finals


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

guessing ibaka's still hobbled and trying to have his willis reed/paul pierce wheelchair moment


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> A core of LeBron/Love/Kyrie Irving has a better chance of winning multiple championships between 2014 and 2019 than LeBron/Wade/Bosh.


LeBron cavs?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> So Ibaka is now being listed as DTD and could potentially return as early as game 3...


Let him come back for game 4. Spurs need the 3-0 lead before Ibaka comes back. Keep him away, far away from anybody wearing a Spurs uniform. This thing is basically done and Ibaka can't come back and just start ruining things.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Da Prophet said:


> Let him come back for game 4. Spurs need the 3-0 lead before Ibaka comes back. Keep him away, far away from anybody wearing a Spurs uniform. This thing is basically done and Ibaka can't come back and just start ruining things.


Why even risk coming back when they are down 3-0 and going to lose anyway?


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

this is terrible news for the Spurs...expect the refs to give around 45 FTs to the Thunder because of this heroic story taking place ;_;


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Why even risk coming back when they are down 3-0 and going to lose anyway?


That's what I was saying. Even if he comes back at game 4 and the Spurs lead 3-0 then it doesn't make a difference to the end result. If Ibaka comes back for game 3, even though I still think Spurs would win, he could make it a little more interesting. I want the Spurs to win this thing and with them playing so well I don't want a returning Ibaka to change things. It may not be enough for them to win the series but with the Spurs playing so well against the current OKC lineup I'd rather it not have any major changes (like a returning Ibaka).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SpeedStick said:


> LeBron cavs?


No...he's not going back


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

After what Dan Gilbert said to LeBron, why would Lebron ever want to play for him again?? I mean unless Gilbert steps down then maybe LeBron might come back but otherwise, I just don't see him coming back especially when he's choosing between Miami and Cleveland.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

yeah there's no way he's going back anytime soon. get over it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Fuck cLEAVEland


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Fissiks said:


> this is terrible news for the Spurs...expect the refs to give around 45 FTs to the Thunder because of this heroic story taking place ;_;


I think the NBA "officials" wouldn't mind a rematch of last year's exceptionnal finals.

I love OKC, they have a core a amazing young talents but they still need a little bit more experience (and maybe a better coach....Brooks is being embarrassed by Pop's coaching).

However, being from France, I'm rooting for Tony Parker and the ever amazing San Antonio Spurs. They play such a beautiful basketball, It's a joy to watch. Yet some people still call them boring. Stupidity at its best. Winning isn't boring.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I'm only pulling for OKC and Indy (slim chance, I know) because I despise the Spurs and I just don't wanna see a Miami threepeat. I'm pretty sure we'll be getting a rematch of last year's finals though :kobe9


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



PGSucks said:


> I'm only pulling for OKC and Indy (slim chance, I know) because I despise the Spurs and I just don't wanna see a Miami threepeat. I'm pretty sure we'll be getting a rematch of last year's finals though :kobe9


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhXNhDmW86o


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Fissiks said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhXNhDmW86o







:side:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

ibaka may give thunder 1 win. spurs in 5


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Fuck cLEAVEland


That was some bullshit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Nice start by the Pacers, keep it up plz.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Heat down 13 already. But meh, first quarter leads don't mean jack. You could be down 25 after the first quarter and still win. 

(Referring to game 3 of the 2012 WCSF...)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

4 points in 9 minutes? (Im missing the game)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hmm. Pretty even game so far. Wade is starting to wake up.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers let the Heat back into the game with all those turnovers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LeBron with 6 turnovers...yo


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ray Allen is just all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:allen1


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

4-4 from three! Ray Allen you beast.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Da Prophet said:


> 4-4 from three! Ray Allen you beast.


:allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 Killing them


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The "rest Wade for the regular season" plan seemed to have been a great success, he's has over 20 points in all three games this series.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Don't think I've been so happy with a game like this. My favorite player :wade seems to be back, he's had a great series so far. Lebron continues to play well. And Jesus Shuttlesworth is playing great. He helped eliminate those bums Pierce and KG and now he's helping the Heat get back to the finals again.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Larry Bird gotta pay for the moves he made, because they have bit the Pacers this series. They could use another big wing player for matchups as well as giving George and Lance a rest at times. They seemed to be running out of gas late..

That all being said, the way Miami is looking, the nba finals might be smooth sailing for them

Hibbert had 10 points on 6 shots i the first quarter..He should not end the game with 13 attempts...Indy stays treating him like just another guy and not like one of their major advantages


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy's gotta make some serious adjustments and I'm not even if sure if that's enough because some of their problems have a lot to do with their personnel. Their defense was average at best. Wade was killing their bigs on the P&R because Hibbert and Mahinmi don't have lateral quicks so they sink back instead of showing hard and that allows Wade to get to the lane and shoot floaters. Same with Bron when he worked P&R with those 2 involved. West can't really chase Ray Allen through multiple picks like he did that 4th quarter.

Their offense turned to shit when the Heat had stretches where they turned up their defensive intensity by trapping P&R, playing the passing lanes, applying ball pressure, denying the ball etc. That forced quite a few TOs which killed them because MIA is great at converting those TOs to easy offense in transition. Part of the problem is because they lack quality passers and decision makers. Lance was being a ball stopper on many possessions, George Hill and Paul George aren't really great at entry passing and they had trouble getting the ball to their bigs which is where their match up advantage lies. I'm not sure if those are adjustments they can make. I noticed Lance was good at working in the P&R. They should go to that more often instead of having him play hero ball against Bron. Paul Geroge also gotta step up. Dude looked like he was still concussed with the way he was shooting from the field and the line.



HeatWave said:


> Larry Bird gotta pay for the moves he made, because they have bit the Pacers this series. They could use another big wing player for matchups as well as giving George and Lance a rest at times. They seemed to be running out of gas late..
> 
> That all being said, the way Miami is looking, the nba finals might be smooth sailing for them


Part of the reason Miami is looking so good is because the team they're facing has some serious issues on offense. SA isn't a mediocre offensive team like Indy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

i'm done with the pacers. their erratic play is painful to watch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy's also gotta find something against that Cole/Allen/Wade/Bron/Bosh line up they had in the 4th. I honestly don't like Bosh in there, tho. Dude's been hot garbage this series, would rather have someone like Andersen. I also lol'd at how Rashard's corpse was doing a better job guarding West than Bosh. 

Bron's defense tonight was amazing btw. He was solid on offense but his D was just amazing. Shut down Lance and PG when he was guarding them, ball denial was great, and he must've had more deflections than Donald Sterling in an interview.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Indy's gotta make some serious adjustments and I'm not even if sure if that's enough because some of their problems have a lot to do with their personnel. Their defense was average at best. Wade was killing their bigs on the P&R because Hibbert and Mahinmi don't have lateral quicks so they sink back instead of showing hard and that allows Wade to get to the lane and shoot floaters. Same with Bron when he worked P&R with those 2 involved. West can't really chase Ray Allen through multiple picks like he did that 4th quarter.
> 
> Their offense turned to shit when the Heat had stretches where they turned up their defensive intensity by trapping P&R, playing the passing lanes, applying ball pressure, denying the ball etc. That forced quite a few TOs which killed them because MIA is great at converting those TOs to easy offense in transition. Part of the problem is because they lack quality passers and decision makers. Lance was being a ball stopper on many possessions, George Hill and Paul George aren't really great at entry passing and they had trouble getting the ball to their bigs which is where their match up advantage lies. I'm not sure if those are adjustments they can make. I noticed Lance was good at working in the P&R. They should go to that more often instead of having him play hero ball against Bron. Paul Geroge also gotta step up. Dude looked like he was still concussed with the way he was shooting from the field and the line.
> 
> ...


Spurs offense isn't mediocre like Indy's? Ehhh...











I love this picture


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Are you saying SA isn't a better offensive team than Indy?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Spurs can actually make smart passes and move the ball well for an entire game. Pacers cant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Are you saying SA isn't a better offensive team than Indy?


Im saying Spurs offense is overrated. They arent juggernauts on that side of the ball to me


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ray Allen the fucking dream killer

:allen1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Im saying Spurs offense is overrated. They arent juggernauts on that side of the ball to me


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lol I still wouldn't be surprised if Spurs lose Game 3


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Are people seriously calling Spoelstra a "great coach" in the media now? He's not even top 15 in the NBA. If anything the Heat have won 2 Titles IN SPITE of him. If anyone thinks Lebron or Wade or anyone on that team for that matter actually looks up to Spo as a mentor or leader of men your disillusion. I'm not saying he's not a good coach just because he's had the most talented roster in the NBA for his entire career as a HC, but it's the fact that his in game adjustments are quite elementary, the line ups he goes with are often poorly thought out, and like I said he's not a leader of men or a mentor. 

Nothing Spo has done as HC has pushed the Heat to be even better, it's Lebron's team, not even remotely his. His most memorable moment as a HC is telling the media that some of his guys were crying in the locker room after a loss. What a great leader of men, taking a totally private moment between teammates and dry snitching on them to the media. This guy is a glorified rotation setter (unless Lebron decides to over rule him like he did with James Jones in the Nets series). I think "Head of Rotations and Gatorade Operations" would be a more accurate job title.

You could replace Spoelstra with Mo Cheeks tomorrow and the team wouldn't skip a beat


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I'm so sick of the Pacers. So much "talent", but absolutely _zero_ heart. These bums walk around acting like they're some sort of battle tested team that's won multiple championships, and that they have the proverbial "on-off switch", which warrants them the right to be complacent. I hate how they bitched and moaned about how important HCA was against the Heat, just to piss it all away in game 2. They're losing this series in 5 for sure. With how much of a trash-talker Bird is, hopefully he let these soft pansies know how weak they've looked over the last 3 months.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ibaka says he is willing to pay through the pain. Admits that it will hurt 100%. But did not practice Saturday. 

If he does, my God he is going to get taken out the hard way. 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Fuck the Pacers, it's a wrap now. Who's ready for Spurs-Heat II?


How soon people forget that SA was just a missed Kawhi Leornard FT and an extremely fortunate offensive rebound (3 spurs in the paint) away from beating the Heat in 6 last year. The entire series was on the line and Lebron flat out missed, fortunately for him it took an extremely lucky bounce bounce and they got the offensive rebound that set up Ray Allen but Lebron had his final say in that series and he missed. period. Lebron had no control over how that ball was going to come off the rim and the spurs had 3 guys in the paint, just straight up luck more then anything that they got the rebound and Lebron wasn't the goat of the series. Not trying to diminish what the Heat did as a team, they certainly went out and earned it in game 7 but Lebron allowed the series to get out of his hands when he missed that final shot. If he allows the series to get out of his hands this year I doubt lady luck will be as kind as she was to him last year.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

For Raptor fans who have been waiting for the final episode:






Enjoy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*Bron Bron is getting 3 .... just sayin
*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> Fuck the Pacers, it's a wrap now. Who's ready for Spurs-Heat II?
> 
> 
> How soon people forget that SA was just a missed Kawhi Leornard FT and an extremely fortunate offensive rebound (3 spurs in the paint) away from beating the Heat in 6 last year. The entire series was on the line and Lebron flat out missed, fortunately for him it took an extremely lucky bounce bounce and they got the offensive rebound that set up Ray Allen but Lebron had his final say in that series and he missed. period. Lebron had no control over how that ball was going to come off the rim and the spurs had 3 guys in the paint, just straight up luck more then anything that they got the rebound and Lebron wasn't the goat of the series. Not trying to diminish what the Heat did as a team, they certainly went out and earned it in game 7 but Lebron allowed the series to get out of his hands when he missed that final shot. If he allows the series to get out of his hands this year I doubt lady luck will be as kind as she was to him last year.


When was the last time you made a post in this thread that wasn't complete shit?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

D-Wade and that 13-18 shooting in these ECF's 4th quarters.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I can't even call him Larry Hughes the way he's playing right now...


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Time to hope the Thunder can rally :side:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> Are people seriously calling Spoelstra a "great coach" in the media now? He's not even top 15 in the NBA. If anything the Heat have won 2 Titles IN SPITE of him. If anyone thinks Lebron or Wade or anyone on that team for that matter actually looks up to Spo as a mentor or leader of men your disillusion. I'm not saying he's not a good coach just because he's had the most talented roster in the NBA for his entire career as a HC, but it's the fact that his in game adjustments are quite elementary, the line ups he goes with are often poorly thought out, and like I said he's not a leader of men or a mentor.
> 
> Nothing Spo has done as HC has pushed the Heat to be even better, it's Lebron's team, not even remotely his. His most memorable moment as a HC is telling the media that some of his guys were crying in the locker room after a loss. What a great leader of men, taking a totally private moment between teammates and dry snitching on them to the media. This guy is a glorified rotation setter (unless Lebron decides to over rule him like he did with James Jones in the Nets series). I think "Head of Rotations and Gatorade Operations" would be a more accurate job title.
> 
> You could replace Spoelstra with Mo Cheeks tomorrow and the team wouldn't skip a beat





pryme tyme said:


> Fuck the Pacers, it's a wrap now. Who's ready for Spurs-Heat II?
> 
> 
> How soon people forget that SA was just a missed Kawhi Leornard FT and an extremely fortunate offensive rebound (3 spurs in the paint) away from beating the Heat in 6 last year. The entire series was on the line and Lebron flat out missed, fortunately for him it took an extremely lucky bounce bounce and they got the offensive rebound that set up Ray Allen but Lebron had his final say in that series and he missed. period. Lebron had no control over how that ball was going to come off the rim and the spurs had 3 guys in the paint, just straight up luck more then anything that they got the rebound and Lebron wasn't the goat of the series. Not trying to diminish what the Heat did as a team, they certainly went out and earned it in game 7 but Lebron allowed the series to get out of his hands when he missed that final shot. If he allows the series to get out of his hands this year I doubt lady luck will be as kind as she was to him last year.


I understand you hate the Heat, even more than Tater but damn :lmao. Everyone gets lucky sometimes, Lebron was that GOAT in that series. There was a game 7 and you saw what HE did. He ended that game and the series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Can we stop this "Miami beat San Antonio in games 6 and 7 because of Lebron GOATING it and Ray Allen's epic 3" talk and discuss more about... other shit.

:jose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The Thunder are toast. Spurs smelling their desperation. Time to put Westbrick and company out of their misery.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

grizzlies considering hiring the notorious JVG :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Am I the only person that has a bad feeling about OKC panicking and rushing Ibaka back? It's surely no coincidence that Ibaka goes from being out for the playoffs to being cleared to play in the next game right after they suffer their worst loss in franchise history.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Serge ibaka is a game time decision. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Am I the only person that has a bad feeling about OKC panicking and rushing Ibaka back? It's surely no coincidence that Ibaka goes from being out for the playoffs to being cleared to play in the next game right after they suffer their worst loss in franchise history.


I'm leaning towards it more being a safe diagnosis originally so they could rest him with no flak and break the glass case in case of emergency, such as a 2 to nothing deficit like they are in now. I hope this lights a fire under the Thunder. They need to step up in a big way, and a returning player such as Ibaka should help.

Ibaka does seem to be fine in warmups from what I am reading. So maybe he is healthy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Aid180 said:


> I'm leaning towards it more being a safe diagnosis originally so they could rest him with no flak and break the glass case in case of emergency, such as a 2 to nothing deficit like they are in now. I hope this lights a fire under the Thunder. They need to step up in a big way, and a returning player such as Ibaka should help.
> 
> Ibaka does seem to be fine in warmups from what I am reading. So maybe he is healthy.


I hope your theory is right. I'd hate for him to be rushed back and his injury gets worse which we've seen happen to players before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I tend to subscribe to Aid's theory because I don't think the Thunder would openly risk him that much if he really was that hurt. At least that's what I'm hoping too.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Am I the only person that has a bad feeling about OKC panicking and rushing Ibaka back? It's surely no coincidence that Ibaka goes from being out for the playoffs to being cleared to play in the next game right after they suffer their worst loss in franchise history.


If it's true that he hasn't practiced since the injury, then this is a act of desperation from
both sides. I don't think it's OKC demanding him to play as much as Ibaka saying "They need my help, play me" and OKC not standing up to him because of the hole they're in


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> If it's true that he hasn't practiced since the injury, then this is a act of desperation from
> both sides. I don't think it's OKC demanding him to play as much as Ibaka saying "They need my help, play me" and OKC not standing up to him because of the hole they're in


From what I've read it seems like the Thunder are letting Ibaka decide if he'll play or not tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I have a feeling that even if Ibaka was healthy the Thunder would have still gotten stomped in those first 2 games. Spurs just took it to another level after that series with the Mavs.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SoupBro said:


> I have a feeling that even if Ibaka was healthy the Thunder would have still gotten stomped in those first 2 games. Spurs just took it to another level after that series with the Mavs.


Possibly. Westbrick's shot selection sure as hell didn't help :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> Are people seriously calling Spoelstra a "great coach" in the media now? He's not even top 15 in the NBA. If anything the Heat have won 2 Titles IN SPITE of him. If anyone thinks Lebron or Wade or anyone on that team for that matter actually looks up to Spo as a mentor or leader of men your disillusion. I'm not saying he's not a good coach just because he's had the most talented roster in the NBA for his entire career as a HC, but it's the fact that his in game adjustments are quite elementary, the line ups he goes with are often poorly thought out, and like I said he's not a leader of men or a mentor.
> 
> Nothing Spo has done as HC has pushed the Heat to be even better, it's Lebron's team, not even remotely his. His most memorable moment as a HC is telling the media that some of his guys were crying in the locker room after a loss. What a great leader of men, taking a totally private moment between teammates and dry snitching on them to the media. This guy is a glorified rotation setter (unless Lebron decides to over rule him like he did with James Jones in the Nets series). I think "Head of Rotations and Gatorade Operations" would be a more accurate job title.
> 
> You could replace Spoelstra with Mo Cheeks tomorrow and the team wouldn't skip a beat


He's a solid coach. He always has a finger on the pulse of his team and knows what to do to get them to flip the switch at the right time.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Thunder starting lineup tonight: Russell Westbrook, Reggie Jackson, Kendrick Perkins, Kevin Durant and Serge Ibaka.

Reggie will be the SG


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Really don't see the point of having him risking it hwen the yare down 0-2 and clearly outplayed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Moving Mr. October into the starting lineup = no bench production 

Bad move imo


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So they're expecting from Butler to provide all of the bench scoring? Bad move from Brooks, but that's what you'd expect from him... Inb4 Spurs cruise to another victory

Pop delivers again :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

DAT IBAKA


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Perkins playing like the waste of space that he is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

OKC with that inevitable run


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Parker/Sugar K mostly non existent and OKC could only get a 4 point lead at half is a horrible sign


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ibaka is having himself one hell of a game. They're making him look really good tbh. The Thunder were atrocious without him.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Come on Durant, you cant let Kawhi run past you that easily and have him dunk on your rim protector. fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

24 free throw attempts for OKC
7 attempts for San Antonio

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

3rd quarter free throws:

Thunder: 22
Spurs: 0

Yeeeah, wonder who the league wants to play in the Finals.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Uhhhh well if the Spurs actually attempted more shots at the hoop instead of kicking the ball right out for the open 3, they'd probably have more free throws. This isn't rocket science


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhh well if the Spurs actually attempted more shots at the hoop instead of kicking the ball right out for the open 3, they'd probably have more free throws. This isn't rocket science


Exactly, All I see is Diaw missing 3s and Parker getting frustrated :ti


And how can you refs call an offensive foul on Mills fpalm COME AAAAAAAN, The ref blatantly waited for the shot to be made before he made the call, I thought there was a rule concerning this?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhh well if the Spurs actually attempted more shots at the hoop instead of kicking the ball right out for the open 3, they'd probably have more free throws. This isn't rocket science


Stop making sense.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Really don't see the point of having him risking it hwen the yare down 0-2 and clearly outplayed


You were saying?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Your team is down 15 and you're going to put in Serge Ibaka?


...Okay


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> And how can you refs call an offensive foul on Mills fpalm COME AAAAAAAN, The ref blatantly waited for the shot to be made before he made the call, I thought there was a rule concerning this?


That call was definitely BS because the ball was already out of Mills' hands when the offensive foul happened so that 3 should've counted.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

2012 redux if Spurs don't get their act together in game 4


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Goddammit, the Thunder better win this series or I'm going to be pissed that Ibaka missed 2 games and both teams weren't at full strength. At least Paul George didn't miss game 3.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhh well if the Spurs actually attempted more shots at the hoop instead of kicking the ball right out for the open 3, they'd probably have more free throws. This isn't rocket science


QFT. Spurs are playing shit tonight. Bad offense and atrocious rebounding, I see no hustle. I don't give a fuck usually if the ref are one sided, it's to be expected, but my gahd was the foul on Mills so full of shit I suprise the people in the front row can't stand to smell that pos ref.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Was expecting OKC to win. Now Serge is settled in again, just in time for Spurs to make a new game plan and have Parker and Ginobli *ATTACK* and keep *ATTACKING* until his calf swells up again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Wait, 97-106? Spurs brought it to within 9 when the lead always hovered around 18-20. 

Amazing what free throws can do for you


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Pop on Ginobili: "He'll be fine....or, he's out for the rest of the playoffs." #shade


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Fissiks said:


> this is terrible news for the Spurs...expect the refs to give around 45 FTs to the Thunder because of this heroic story taking place ;_;


^.

So glad I decided not to watch the game. I just looked up the box score. You was really close. By gawd that ft difference. :bahgawd As soon as I saw Ibaka was trending on twitter, I knew it was going down. 

I heard about that Mills call and Adams forcing Duncan to give him a piggyback ride... Now the real series begins. Looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Uhhhh well if the Spurs actually attempted more shots at the hoop instead of kicking the ball right out for the open 3, they'd probably have more free throws. This isn't rocket science


Spurs attempted 33 shots in the key. [OKC tried 24]

28 and 32 and Games 2 and 1. 

Let the Spurs' fans have their excuses for this one night.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Really don't see the point of having him risking it hwen the yare down 0-2 and clearly outplayed





HeatWave said:


> Moving Mr. October into the starting lineup = no bench production
> 
> Bad move imo





BoJaNNNNN said:


> So they're expecting from Butler to provide all of the bench scoring? Bad move from Brooks, but that's what you'd expect from him... Inb4 Spurs cruise to another victory
> 
> Pop delivers again :lol


:banderas



RyanPelley said:


> 3rd quarter free throws:
> 
> Thunder: 22
> Spurs: 0
> ...


Or you know its how the teams play stylistically than means that the Thunder will likely be taking more free throws than the Spurs. But sure, keep believing that there's a conspiracy here.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The officiating in game 3 was abysmal. I feel that the refs were hurting the OKC in the first quarter but the calls were in favor of OKC in the 2nd half. But the Spurs played horrible this game though. Everyone outside of Duncan and Manu were awful especially Parker and Green. I still think that the Spurs will win game 4 and close out the series in game 5. OKC is way too talented to get swept with or without Ibaka.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Rush said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know its how the teams play stylistically than means that the Thunder will likely be taking more free throws than the Spurs. But sure, keep believing that there's a conspiracy here.


Hey you know they are still down 1-2 and gotta play at least 3 more games like that if they want to win right? :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

That game last night made me wonder what would happen if they had James Harden.

My goodness.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Hey you know they are still down 1-2 and gotta play at least 3 more games like that if they want to win right? :ti


Yeah, and notice how much different they played with Ibaka on the court? Notice how there wasn't so many easy layups around the rim? Notice how there is a pretty good reason to risk Ibaka to try and make it into the finals? Hey i could be wrong and maybe you didn't notice those things seeing as you're incredibly dense :hayden3


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Just put Stephenson and the Pacers out of there misery Heat

Let's get this Heat-Spurs final going


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*






:ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

His face by the 4 minute mark :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lewis in the starting line up has killed Indy. Bosh getting great looks from the perimeter vs Hibbert.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy has something when they use Hibbert in pick & roll..which usually means they'll stay away from it


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Can't wait for the 1984 draft documentary. Definitely the GOAT draft.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

It's amazing that as good as both defenses are, both teams are shooting above 50%


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy lucky to be down 5. MIA has clearly looked like the better team so far. 

And not that it needs to be said but NBA on TNT >>>>>>>>>>>>>> ESPN


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can't wait for the 1984 draft documentary. Definitely the GOAT draft.


Oh snap there's gonna be a doc on that draft?!? :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Rashard Lewis last two games: 34 minutes, 0 points, +32.


Goat status alert


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Dragonballfan said:


> Oh snap there's gonna be a doc on that draft?!? :banderas


Yeah, June 9 on NBA TV. Not sure if I got the date right tho. 

HeatWave, can we say Hughes has made his return tonight?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> And not that it needs to be said but NBA on TNT >>>>>>>>>>>>>> ESPN


This is very true. However, it is much more tolerable with Mark Jackson back in the booth. ANYthing that gives JVG less time to talk is a good thing.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah @BrosOfDestruction he's back


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Shit like this is why I could never get down with the people saying KD is the best player in the L. All KD had was a better regular season and a lot of that had to do with Bron coasting so he could save himself for the playoffs and you see the benefits of that because Bron has been easily the best player in the playoffs so far. Meanwhile, KD hasn't sustained that RS production with the defenses being able to game plan around him.



Tater said:


> This is very true. However, it is much more tolerable with Mark Jackson back in the booth. ANYthing that gives JVG less time to talk is a good thing.


Can't say I agree with this because I find JVG to be a better analyst. I mark for Jackson's catchphrases tho.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Well this is a beating. Hope the game tomorrow between OKC and San Antonio is better.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy on gentlemen's sweep alert..Miami's NBA Finals opponent will be on sweep alert..


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Gameover


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah you can stick a fork in the Pacers. Maybe they win game 5, but that's as far as they get.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hughes just sonned George, ankle insurance will be required.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy the only team I can recall where they know the more they get a guy involved(Hibbert) the better their chances of winning becomes, yet do the exact opposite soooo frequently


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hey, a flop. What a shock.

Over / under a 1% chance the NBA fines Wade or even acknowledges that?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah that shit was terrible, would've cut it down to single digits.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Flop? I hear flop. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers done turned into the Bulls


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Gameover


More like series over.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers were so focused on Game 7 at home, they forgot about the other 6
LeBron: 32 Pts, 10 Reb, 5 Ast and 2stls. +/- (+10)
• Stephenson: 9 points, 5 Reb, 4 Ast and 0stls. +/- (-14)

Weakness :ti


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I thought there were more Pacers fans on here? 

Great game by Bosh, guy gets bashed constantly but he can put up these numbers any given game. Wade slowed down today and Bosh picked it up and Lebron had his usual Playoffs MVP game going. 

Hopefully they end the series at Indy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Bosh had a good game against the Pacers; Hibbert struggled against the Heat. Is this real life?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Norris Cole has 1 turnover in almost 100 minutes of play this series. Really stepping it up from the 1st and 2nd round, where he looked like he was taking a big step back. Straight up outplaying Chalmers. 

Wade now 15-20 in 4th quarters this series. 

LeBron is the only player in history to amass 4,000 pts 1,200 boards and 900 assists in the postseason. 

Most 30 pts, 10 boards, 5 assists games playoff history:

LeBron 22
Barkley/Bird 11
Jordan 10
Kobe 3


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lol pacers embarrassing themselves with their postgame comments. this team does not know how to act after they lose.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Everyone gets on Hibbert but the guy has to take more than 4 shots a game. Pacers don't run anything for him and his teammates seem reluctant to give him the ball down low. He gets good positioning more times than not and he just doesn't see the rock. He's gotta put it up 10 times per game at least. Guy took 1 shot in the 4th and 2 in the 3rd. His 4th QT shot came at 10:37. Some of that is on him for not being aggressive but damn feed ya big. Needs to stop asking for the ball more than 10 feet away from the hoop too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> lol pacers embarrassing themselves with their postgame comments. this team does not know how to act after they lose.


*Popavich and Duncan's response to the free throw disparity in game 3 :
*


> “The disparity in free throws really shows a (lack) of aggressiveness,” [Popavich] said. “That’s what I told my team.”





> Duncan was not pleased
> 
> “That’s a discrepancy that can’t happen,” he said. “That’ll kill you every time. You’ve got a situation like that where those are easy points, especially for them, a team that kind of lives on the free-throw line, and something that we’ve done a great job of kind of keeping them off of. That changes the ballgame.”


*Paul George's response to the free throw disparity in game 3:*

Paul George:


> I thought we outplayed them tonight





> Paul George again says the Heat won because of FTs (refs).



That's the difference between the Pacers and Spurs. I thought the officiating in both game 3s hurt the Pacers and the Spurs but Paul George is an idiot for believing that his team played better and even dumber that he said that in public. Lack of accountability and professionalism is what separates the Pacers and the Spurs.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LeYawn James and the Miami Snore coming for that 3 peat tho


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Joel Anthony. They need to get Hibbert more active. Expose Miami and their lack of an actual big man and give him like 20 shots. He's guaranteed at least 25 points. 
.. Unless he decides to attempt sky hooks from 15 feet out and look like an idiot. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

You don't want to give arguably the worst offensive center in the NBA 20 shots.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Not necessarily 20, but get him MUCH MORE involved... at least get the big fella 10...work from there.. Indy smalls look like they don't even want to give him a touch at times. He needs to stop posting up for 3's though that's for damn sure. 

LOL @ LeYawn James and Miami Snore. That's fucking hilarious..... syke.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lel'd at George's comments after the game, add them to Lance's comments before the game and it sums up the Pacers pretty well. Clowns

Not sure if there is a more unlikeable team in the league. Hopefully Miami finish them off in Game 5, Larry blows it up and we never have to set eyes on, listen to or hear about this group of players play together again


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*






Pacers are so delusional man


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Pacers are so delusional man


:lmao

But, I'd be more worried if Vogel said such a thing than George.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I honestly can't see Spurs losing tonight. No matter what possible solution I can think of, it doesn't involve Spurs losing. OKC got that hype back because of Ibaka returning. Now they will settle back to their normal form. While Spurs know for a fact that this is more of a must win than OKC.

It's like Spurs are the only team to not win inside Chesapeake Enery Arena in a long time


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> You don't want to give arguably the worst offensive center in the NBA 20 shots.


Worst? Since when?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

As far as big minute centres he's gotta be one of the worst.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> I honestly can't see Spurs losing tonight. No matter what possible solution I can think of, it doesn't involve Spurs losing. OKC got that hype back because of Ibaka returning. Now they will settle back to their normal form. While Spurs know for a fact that this is more of a must win than OKC.
> 
> It's like Spurs are the only team to not win inside Chesapeake Enery Arena in a long time


They did get hyped because Ibaka returned, but Ibaka is their third best player and probably their most important player on the defensive end, so it wasn't just an emotional thing, it was having that extra talent back in the team.

I like the Spurs so I mean no offence to them, but they were beating a handicapped team in the first two games. Ibaka is not 100%, but at least the playing field is a bit more levelled now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Pacers are making themselves look like asses. I understand being vocal about some of the things from last night, but PG saying they out played the Heat; sorry, I didn't see it that way, slugger.

This is where I miss Danny Granger's maturity and leadership, especially with Paul, who looked up to him as a big brother.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

What can you expect from a thug from Fresno State?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Not sure if there is a more unlikeable team in the league.


Fucking seriously? I could wipe my ass with the Pacers, they mean nothing to me, but the team they are playing against, there's your answer to that. The Heat are the most smug, whining, self absorbed team in the league. You talk to ANYONE that isnt a Heat fan, and they will say the same shit. Wade is one of the dirtier, more sneaky players in the league, rising up to levels of Karl Malone in dirty tactics. James? THE biggest crybaby of this generation, maybe ever in the NBA. You see a 6'8 260lb specimen of basketball freak? I see a guy that size that flops when he gets hit by Nate Robinson and Derek Fisher. I see a guy that is teaching the younger fans of the NBA that "pussy ball" is the norm. A guy that would rather drive to the hoop and use theatrics to get to the line rather than try to win it outright.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pryme Tyme is that you?

Tater is that you?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

And for the record, Stephenson is an idiot. Every time anyone says anything about Lebron he goes ham. Can the Pacers really afford to give Lebron any more motivation? I hope he keeps his trap flapping and they get blow out in game 5.

I hate how predictable the NBA is right now and the Heat making it to 4 straight finals is a fucking drag but this could have been predicted at the start of the season. At this point though I'm freaking ecstatic that it's the Heat with a 3-1 lead and looking to advance instead of the other way around. Pacers don't deserve shit.

I really have no idea where the Pacers and Stephenson are on a contract right now but I wouldn't be at all surprised to see him take some money and run and end up rotting on a shitty team for years. He's a good player but he's not as good as he appears.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










LeBron is gonna end with like 200


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron is gonna end with like 200



And he STILL wont be as well regarded as the people in that graphic. Know why? different times. Its like when people are sucking Drew Brees' dick because he keeps throwing for 5000 yards per year, today, in a pass happy NFL, that caters to QBs and makes it so you cant really touch receivers. Marino doing it in 1984 was an accomplishment, today its standard. LeBron plays in a league that basically caters to HIM. Not even Jordan had that kind of backing. LeBron is 6'8 and plays multiple positions all the time, usually very mismatched. Stat padding in today's NBA isnt accomplishment, and as of right now, the Miami Heat are everything that is wrong with the NBA


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yes he will be...

You hate Lebron. Cool. Let's try to be reasonable though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The soon to be GOAT :banderas









I could see Durant surpassing everyone there too.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> Yes he will be...
> 
> You hate Lebron. Cool. Let's try to be reasonable though.



You honestly think that? LeBron is going to be forever remembered as the greatest talent ever that could NOT win a title. He had to plot together with his friends to end up on the same team(remember, Carmelo was a part of that as well, but he ended up a year behind them). You look at that list, and with the exception of Jordan, they are all home grown 1 team players. And little bit of trivia for ya, Bird won his titles while playing against the legit best players in the league, beating the Jordans, the Isiahs, the Magics, etc. Want to know why the rest of the country would 90% root for the spurs over the heat? Homegrown talent. They have 3 all world players and an all world coach, that have been built from the ground up. The Heat? They won the lottery, thats it. Because it was going to be Chicago as the front runner to land all 3 of those dickheads 3 years ago. Mark my word, when Lebron is no longer surrounded by what he has, he wont win, because he is not the stand alone talent WITH the killer instinct to do it. I'll tell you this, the only people that would put LeBron in the same league as Magic/Bird/Jordan, are people < 25. True fans of the game, true fans that have followed it for years, LeBron doesnt crack the top 10 all time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SoupBro said:


> The soon to be GOAT :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simmer down with the "passing". Larry Legend isn't simply going to be passed because Lebron wins as many rings as he did. It's hard to ignore Lebron's greatness, but pls do not go on forgetting the former greatness of these greats.


And he will never be GOAT. Ever.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Tater,Gothic and pryme tyme. The Big 3 of WF.

Lebron will be considered one of the GOATs even with everything you said. You'd have to be blind with hatred to not consider him up there with Bird,Jordan and crew.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> You honestly think that? LeBron is going to be forever remembered as the greatest talent ever that could NOT win a title. He had to plot together with his friends to end up on the same team(remember, Carmelo was a part of that as well, but he ended up a year behind them). You look at that list, and with the exception of Jordan, they are all home grown 1 team players. And little bit of trivia for ya, Bird won his titles while playing against the legit best players in the league, beating the Jordans, the Isiahs, the Magics, etc. Want to know why the rest of the country would 90% root for the spurs over the heat? Homegrown talent. They have 3 all world players and an all world coach, that have been built from the ground up. The Heat? They won the lottery, thats it. Because it was going to be Chicago as the front runner to land all 3 of those dickheads 3 years ago. Mark my word, when Lebron is no longer surrounded by what he has, he wont win, because he is not the stand alone talent WITH the killer instinct to do it. I'll tell you this, the only people that would put LeBron in the same league as Magic/Bird/Jordan, are people < 25. True fans of the game, true fans that have followed it for years, LeBron doesnt crack the top 10 all time.


1 team players that all played on stacked teams with other superstars. Don't be foolish. Name players that haven't won a championship playing with another superstar. Cleveland never gave Lebron another superstar to play with so he left. He had every right to.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Shouldn't we wait until the guy is retired before placing him on the all-time list? Hard to say what he's going to accomplish and who he will pass up in his remaining years.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lebron will probably end up #3 or #2 all time but jordan's case is too strong given the undefeated record in six trips to the finals. lebron still actually has a losing record in finals games. jordan on the other hand never even had to go the full seven in a finals series. remarkable stuff that will likely never be matched in the nba again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I fully agree that we should wait till he retires to place him but to say he will never crack the top 10 is idiotic and clearly just sipping too much of the haterade.

Lulz, this is exactly way people go around saying their are LBJ dick riders on this forum because we have people going around saying stupidity like this and sensible people are left to defend him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron is gonna end with like 200


Of course. We're in a league that's been watered down. Players can't even hand check now. But that doesn't change the fact that he's already an hall of famer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> You honestly think that? LeBron is going to be forever remembered as the greatest talent ever that could NOT win a title. He had to plot together with his friends to end up on the same team(remember, Carmelo was a part of that as well, but he ended up a year behind them). You look at that list, and with the exception of Jordan, they are all home grown 1 team players. And little bit of trivia for ya, Bird won his titles while playing against the legit best players in the league, beating the Jordans, the Isiahs, the Magics, etc. Want to know why the rest of the country would 90% root for the spurs over the heat? Homegrown talent. They have 3 all world players and an all world coach, that have been built from the ground up. The Heat? They won the lottery, thats it. Because it was going to be Chicago as the front runner to land all 3 of those dickheads 3 years ago. Mark my word, when Lebron is no longer surrounded by what he has, he wont win, because he is not the stand alone talent WITH the killer instinct to do it. I'll tell you this, the only people that would put LeBron in the same league as Magic/Bird/Jordan, are people < 25. True fans of the game, true fans that have followed it for years, LeBron doesnt crack the top 10 all time.


lel. Jordan and co. never left their teams because their teams put the talent around them.

Jordan played with another HOF in his prime (Pippen) for practically his entire tenure with the Bulls and then his last few years another HOF in his prime (Rodman) came along to join those two, not to mention they were coached by arguably the greatest coach of all time.

When the Lakers drafted Magic, they already a HOFer in his prime there (Kareem) and then a few years later they drafed another HOFer (James Worthy), plus they had a HOF coach in Pat Riley.

When Larry Bird was in Boston, he played with three HOFers in their prime (McHale, Parish, DJ).

Jerry West played with HOFers in their prime with the Lakers such as Wilt Chamberlain, Elgin Baylor and Gail Goodrich.

Kobe played with future HOFer Shaq his first 8 years in the league, as well as being coached by Phil Jackson, then a few years later he gets Pau Gasol, who while he may not end up as a HOFer, he was a perennial all-star and one of the best bigs in the league. Oh and did I mention that Phil Jackson was the coach of that team as well?

My point? All of those guys that stayed with "one team" stayed because they had the pieces around them to compete for titles.

LeBron didn't have all-time great teammates in Cleveland and he sure as hell didn't have an all-time great coach but we're supposed to punish him because he didn't stay like those other greats who HAD the great supporting casts and coaching staffs?

And who gives a fuck if the Heat built through free agency instead of the draft. NEWSFLASH. You do not have to build through the draft. I repeat. You do not have to build through the draft. Free agency exists for a reason. To hate on a team because they opted to go all in on free agency instead of building through the draft is fucking pathetic.

To suggest that LeBron can't be a top 10 player all-time after his career is done is ludicrous and I don't even need to elaborate on that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

undefeated?

:duncan

dammit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

you guys got trolled by a 15 year old :ti

I applaud gothic's ability to work marks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

A 15 year old with a join date in 2005? unk


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

oh shit. that's some exceptional mark working if he's been doing it since 6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> lebron will probably end up #3 or #2 all time but jordan's case is too strong given the undefeated record in six trips to the finals. lebron still actually has a losing record in finals games. jordan on the other hand never even had to go the full seven in a finals series. remarkable stuff that will likely never be matched in the nba again.


Exactly. :jordan2


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> sipping too much of the haterade.


You say that like its a bad thing. Of course I hate the son of a bitch, I hope he snaps his fibula like a breadstick and never plays again. If youre a sports fan, youre a hater, period. Because every fan has a team they love, and teams/players they hate. I'm sick as shit of David Stern's NBA that coddles LeBron James in everything he does. And apparently Silver is going to do the same thing.



₵ash®;34684410 said:


> Of course. We're in a league that's been watered down. Players can't even hand check now. But that doesn't change the fact that he's already an hall of famer.



Exactly, the NBA today is a shell of its former self. There are 3 players that matter, that are the last of the dying NBA. Once Kobe, Dirk, and Duncan call it quits, there is nothing stopping the continued pussification of the NBA.



Notorious said:


> /snip


Yes, teams that BUILT their teams up. I'm not saying not to build through Free Agency, but signing those 3, the same year, parading them around like rockstars for the Johnny Come Lately fans in South Beach? You dont find itr hilarious that LeBrons last 2 years in Cleveland they had the BEST record in the NBA? Not the Lakers, but the Cavs. LeBron may not have had all stars that could pick up where he leaves off, but they had the best team for 2 years, they had a good bench, and role players in the right areas. Having Kareem and drafting Magic in 1980, then drafting Worthy in 84, is a WORLD of fucking difference than "signing Wade/James/Bosh the same fucking summer." And I dont hate the Heat. I hate the Heat fans who have no idea who Tim Hardaway and harold Minor are, but they shove it in your face about the Heat now. I hate LeBron. I hate LeBron when he is in Cleveland, and if by some stroke of the basketball gods fucking with me, and he goes to the Lakers, I will hate his fucking ass there too. 16 years old, and Mama gets him a fucking Hummer, even though "they in poverty" because she knows he is gonna be a star? Yeah, fuck him, little pretentious dickhead. Oh, and remember those Nike puppet commercials that showed LeBron vs kobe all playoffs? Then Cleveland lost to Orlando? and that son of a bitch ran off the court like a little fucking bitch without congratulating the winning team? Yeah fuck that coddled baby. And to say he is not top 10? Sorry, he doesnt fit my criteria, my top 10 ever would be:

Magic, Bird, Duncan, Jordan, Chamberlain, Kareem, West, Irving, Russell, Kobe. Is it Laker dominated? Yes, I'm a Lakers fan. Does it take away from that list? fuck no it doesnt, because you can make a case for every single one of them to be on there. 



Champ said:


> you guys got trolled by a 15 year old :ti
> 
> I applaud gothic's ability to work marks.


33, but close, I guess.






















Go search magic/bird/jordan/even kobe flopping and see if you get as many turn ups that. LeBron, has the size and ability to dominate, yet he plays pussy ball, and everyone that starts playing basketball thanks to this generation will follow suit and pussyball will be taught as fundamentals. Acting like a sniper hit you with a headshot will be as routine as a free throw and some of you guys are telling me that THIS coddled piece of fucking shit is the GOAT?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Speaking of getting shot










:lel


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Sorry, you lost all credibility when you started complaining because his mom bought him a Hummer.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Sorry, you lost all credibility when you started complaining because his mom bought him a Hummer.



yeah, nothing like having a broken home, needing food, and mama going out and buying a hummer to spoil this kid and give him even MORE sense of entitlement. If reading/watching videos is too hard for you? then sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up. Go on blindly thinking "OMG He is teh GreatEST of all time!!!!1111!!!" But believe it or not, not everyone is on his train, and some of them have enough clout to back it up. You dont think that it puts an undeserved sense of entitlement to a brat's brain that you buy them a Hummer, as their first car? A fucking bling piece of machinery that serves no purpose other than "look how high of a roller I am/will be."? Get the fuck outta here. Jeter put it best, he said "you cant help if people are more talented than you, but there is no excuse for someone working harder than you."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> yeah, nothing like having a broken home, needing food, and mama going out and buying a hummer to spoil this kid and give him even MORE sense of entitlement. If reading/watching videos is too hard for you? then sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up. Go on blindly thinking "OMG He is teh GreatEST of all time!!!!1111!!!" But believe it or not, not everyone is on his train, and some of them have enough clout to back it up. You dont think that it puts an undeserved sense of entitlement to a brat's brain that you buy them a Hummer, as their first car? A fucking bling piece of machinery that serves no purpose other than "look how high of a roller I am/will be."? Get the fuck outta here. Jeter put it best, he said "you cant help if people are more talented than you, but there is no excuse for someone working harder than you."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> Speaking of getting shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same people who bash Wade or Lebron will probably be silent :duck


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SoupBro said:


> The same people who bash Wade or Lebron will probably be silent :duck



not that I am a KD fan, but that's 1 very well documented instance, whereas you can find TONS of LeBron doing it. Seriously what is it with people and constantly defending him? It has to be an age thing...has to be. Hell that KD flop is no where near as bad as what LeBron did with Chandler, and CHANLDER GOT A FUCKING FLAGRANT FOR IT


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

tbf, at least he did it against Jordan and not some point guard like Lebron does. Lebron flopping is pretty much unreasonable in every situation because he's far stronger and bigger than everyone. BRING BACK DA HAND CHECKING.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> yeah, nothing like having a broken home, needing food, and mama going out and buying a hummer to spoil this kid and give him even MORE sense of entitlement. If reading/watching videos is too hard for you? then sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up. Go on blindly thinking "OMG He is teh GreatEST of all time!!!!1111!!!" But believe it or not, not everyone is on his train, and some of them have enough clout to back it up. You dont think that it puts an undeserved sense of entitlement to a brat's brain that you buy them a Hummer, as their first car? A fucking bling piece of machinery that serves no purpose other than "look how high of a roller I am/will be."? Get the fuck outta here. Jeter put it best, he said "you cant help if people are more talented than you, but there is no excuse for someone working harder than you."


You lose credibility when you turn a debate about his play on the court and how he's made it "easy" for himself into attacks of completely irrelevant things off the court after people have shut down your other arguments with facts. 

You are just an irrational hater. That's all. I don't necessarily blame you. There's lots of you.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> You lose credibility when you turn a debate about his play on the court and how he's made it "easy" for himself into attacks of completely irrelevant things off the court after people have shut down your other arguments with facts.
> 
> You are just an irrational hater. That's all. I don't necessarily blame you. There's lots of you.



sounds like you got nothing. Seriously, irrational? no, its very rational. Calling me an "irrational hater" after looking at facts posted, just because of a little snippet of the mans early life contributes to his adulthood and entitlement that directly affects his on the court play? No, if anything that explains it perfectly. But since that seems to be what youre fixated on, strike that whole thing from post and please try to defend ALL the James flopping you have seen over the years, all the James unsportsmanlike conduct over the years, all the whining over the years? Go ahead, I'll wait. Yeah, there are a lot of you too, guys that have no idea what they are talking about and just get blinded by the LeBron James that the NBA shoves down your throat


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

What are you even talking about?

There is an immense list of players that flop. If you are going to persecute him for it share some highlight packages and videos of every player that flops. Hell, find a Lakers flopping montage, and don't pretend one couldn't be created. 

I don't know what anything you just said has to do with whether he will a top 10 or top 5 or top whatever player in his career. Once again, you are letting personal gripes you have with Lebron affect your judgement of how good of a player he really is.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Kobe flopping 









There's more Lebron ones I think, but there's more Lebron haters out there. They like to spend their time making videos and writing about Lebron so there's more available.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

yeah but lebron doesnt save little chinese kids from elephants.








yeah i just rendered your argument as invalid. FUCK OUTTA HERE. :kobe3


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> What are you even talking about?
> 
> There is an immense list of players that flop. If you are going to persecute him for it share some highlight packages and videos of every player that flops. Hell, find a Lakers flopping montage, and don't pretend one couldn't be created.
> 
> I don't know what anything you just said has to do with whether he will a top 10 or top 5 or top whatever player in his career. Once again, you are letting personal gripes you have with Lebron affect your judgement of how good of a player he really is.



Dude are you fucking deficient? Or are you just picking and choosing what to read? Ok, I'll s-l-o-w it down for you a bit:

-my beef with the Hummer = his early life involved his fatherless childhood, and his mother moving him from project to project, and not having any money whatsoever to even feed the family. yet once he is a High School star, she somehow gets him a Hummer. You dont think that does irreparable damage to a kid? 18 years old and he gets a Hummer, putting a sense of entitlement and spoiled in him that hasnt left 15 years later. The guy is so used to people running around with lips firmly attached to his ass that he honestly believes himself to be the GOAT(aside from Jordan, in which he goes on league wide immature rampages about trying to get #23 retired for everyone)
-My beef with his Cleveland crap = the guy WAS that city, he made them believe again, and they surrounded him with whatever they could to help him win. He had about 2 years not in the playoffs as a young player then he was a perennial playoff contender. Now, people LOVE to say how Jordan had Pippen, Kukoc, Rodman, Grant, Paxon, Kerr, etc. People LOVE to bring up Bostons HoF frontcourt, or throwing Shaq and Kobe at you. But did you ever stop to think that because of what Lebron was being paid, they couldnt afford to bring in more high priced FAs. So they had to do their best, and they did, and they stayed in the playoffs. They built around him with role players, but I got news for you, Cleveland WITH LeBron wasnt beating the Lakers. It didnt matter what they tried, they were not going to beat the Lakers in the Finals even if they HAD got there. So Lebron went into "win now" mode and jumped ship with his 2 buddies that he had 3 years prior made a "deal" with them to try to get on the same team. That be like Larry getting pissed that he couldnt beat Magic, and tried to get on that Laker team, or vice versa.
-Flopping = NO ONE IN THE LEAGUE IS AS HIGH PROFILED AS LEBRON THAT DOES IT AS REGULARLY. How can you even bring that into the argument? "Oh, go find a Laker montage and dont act like they dont exist." Real smooth buddy, but you will not find AS MANY if even one montage of Kobe Bryant flopping like LeBron does. LeBron James is 6 foot, 8 inches, and he weighs over 250 lbs and he has the speed of a point guard, and the power of a center. This man should have no reason to flop. He has the talent to dominate, yet he plays this kind of pussyball. Youre honestly going to try to DEFEND that? LeBron has flopped and acted like it killed him, when he was "fouled" by the likes of Derrick Rose, Nate Robinson, and JJ Barea. Fucking really?
-You cant see this because you see a guy that is awesome at basketball. I see a guy who has the talent to be one of the all time greats, as well as the physical capabilities, but he doesnt have the intangibles, and you cant argue that. Oh he developed a killer instinct after they lost to Dallas? I guess so, the league started stacking the deck in favor of the Heat, its easy to gain confidence when you know youre 80% likely to win.

Seriously dude, you want to argue about basketball with me thats fine, but stop with your little 2-3 line crap all pissy about what I said when it directly contributes to why I dont think he will ever be viewed as one of the true elite.

Magic didnt need to form a Super Friends club, neither did Larry, or Jordan. They didnt go into "INSTANT TITLE MODE" like Miami did. Miami has destroyed the league because now every team just kind of hangs around for multiple stars contracts to come up and try to win big. And yes, the dumbass Lakers are likely going to do the same thing. 

LeBron couldnt handle being the scorer, rebounder, assister and stealer of Cleveland. He opted for Miami and they filled in rolls for the Big 3. The true greats, they didnt need to do that. They found ways to win, and it didnt include "flopping for free throws."

If he is remembered as a top 10, he will have an "*" by name because of his play. The forming of a super team, and definitely the flopping



SoupBro said:


> but there's more Lebron haters out there. They like to spend their time making videos and writing about Lebron so there's more available.


Wouldnt be so sure, remember, Kobe was THE poster boy for the NBA before the rape charge. But if his hate has tapered off over the last few years its because he has reached legendary status. People appreciate what he's done in his career, and the fact that even as an 18 year old BENCH WARMER behind Eddie Jones and Nick Van Exel(yeah, LeBron never had to earn a starting spot for anyone that wants to say his career PPG will always dust Bryants), he told an in his prime Michael Jordan that he could kick his ass 1 on 1. LeBron has tons of haters, but Kobe probably still has his fair share too. Still, the fact that you have to REALLY search to find him flopping, as opposed to legions of LeBrons, that says something


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:lmao

Again, I have no idea if you're trying to convince us that Lebron is going to hell or if Lebron is or is going to be a top 10 player.

What do u want me to say? Lebron flops. Lebron left Cleveland. Neither disqualify him from being a top 10 player all time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> What do u want me to say? Lebron flops. Lebron left Cleveland. Neither disqualify him from being a top 10 player all time.



jesus McFuck dude really? Those things have a bearing on how he is remembered. Do you not see that? The fact that most of his play is Referee helped is going to have a direct effect on how he is remembered. Make a current list of who you think the greatest are, and then try to find a wrinkle in their game that is as noticable as the way LeBron plays.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


































:lelbron

As for tonight, I see Spurs taking it by a whisker


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

kareem left milwaukee for the lakers and wilt was a diva that only cared about himself and his STATS. despite that they are in your top ten.

consistency pls.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Dude are you fucking deficient? Or are you just picking and choosing what to read? Ok, I'll s-l-o-w it down for you a bit:
> 
> -my beef with the Hummer = his early life involved his fatherless childhood, and his mother moving him from project to project, and not having any money whatsoever to even feed the family. yet once he is a High School star, she somehow gets him a Hummer. You dont think that does irreparable damage to a kid? 18 years old and he gets a Hummer, putting a sense of entitlement and spoiled in him that hasnt left 15 years later.


This is ridiculous. Even if his mom didn't buy him the car, LeBron went straight from high school to the NBA. Before he even finished high school he signed a $90 million endorsement deal with Nike. He would've just bought the car himself anyway. But beyond that who gives a fuck. Why do you care so much that he had a hummer at 18? Do you think LeBron is the only NBA player to ever have a nice car at such a young age? Do you also have a gripe with the NBA players that were raised by rich parents too?



> -My beef with his Cleveland crap = the guy WAS that city, he made them believe again, and they surrounded him with whatever they could to help him win. He had about 2 years not in the playoffs as a young player then he was a perennial playoff contender. Now, people LOVE to say how Jordan had Pippen, Kukoc, Rodman, Grant, Paxon, Kerr, etc. People LOVE to bring up Bostons HoF frontcourt, or throwing Shaq and Kobe at you. But did you ever stop to think that because of what Lebron was being paid, they couldnt afford to bring in more high priced FAs. So they had to do their best, and they did, and they stayed in the playoffs. They built around him with role players, but I got news for you, Cleveland WITH LeBron wasnt beating the Lakers. It didnt matter what they tried, they were not going to beat the Lakers in the Finals even if they HAD got there. So Lebron went into "win now" mode and jumped ship with his 2 buddies that he had 3 years prior made a "deal" with them to try to get on the same team. That be like Larry getting pissed that he couldnt beat Magic, and tried to get on that Laker team, or vice versa.


This is also fucking stupid. Ok, I get it that Cleveland did the best they could. And guess what? It wasn't enough. The best they could wasn't enough for LeBron and it wouldn't have been enough for any other star. His 2nd option was Mo Williams. MO WILLIAMS. Let's see. Here's your two options either you stay in Cleveland and play with Mo Williams & Anderson Varejao or go to Miami to play with Dwyane Wade & Chris Bosh. Seems like a tough decision. Here's a fact. You're hating a guy because he went to a better situation. And please don't tell me next you're gonna try to argue that Cleveland was a better situation than Miami because if do then you're an idiot because the answer is obvious. And the funny thing is you actually admitted in this post that the Cavs weren't going to win anything with the core they had but yet you're mad because LeBron decided to leave and go to a team where he actually did have chance to win.

Guess what? Larry didn't have to get pissed that he couldn't beat the Lakers because Larry had HOFers in their prime as his teammates. LeBron didn't have that luxury. So stop with the hypotheticals.



> -Flopping = NO ONE IN THE LEAGUE IS AS HIGH PROFILED AS LEBRON THAT DOES IT AS REGULARLY. How can you even bring that into the argument? "Oh, go find a Laker montage and dont act like they dont exist." Real smooth buddy, but you will not find AS MANY if even one montage of Kobe Bryant flopping like LeBron does. LeBron James is 6 foot, 8 inches, and he weighs over 250 lbs and he has the speed of a point guard, and the power of a center. This man should have no reason to flop. He has the talent to dominate, yet he plays this kind of pussyball. Youre honestly going to try to DEFEND that? LeBron has flopped and acted like it killed him, when he was "fouled" by the likes of Derrick Rose, Nate Robinson, and JJ Barea. Fucking really?


Yes his flopping is awful and he deserves to be bashed for it. But do you also hate the other stars that flop and flail like Chris Paul, Kevin Durant, James Harden & Blake Griffin? Or do you have only a problem with LeBron?



> -You cant see this because you see a guy that is awesome at basketball. I see a guy who has the talent to be one of the all time greats, as well as the physical capabilities, but he doesnt have the intangibles, and you cant argue that. Oh he developed a killer instinct after they lost to Dallas? I guess so, the league started stacking the deck in favor of the Heat, its easy to gain confidence when you know youre 80% likely to win.


Yeah the undisputed best player in the world who is only 29 with 4 MVP's and two championships doesn't have the "intangibles" to be an all-time great.

Ah yes, the Heat started winning because the league stacked the deck. Not because they had the best player in the league and they had the best team in the league.



> Magic didnt need to form a Super Friends club, neither did Larry, or Jordan. They didnt go into "INSTANT TITLE MODE" like Miami did.


They didn't do that because THEY ALREADY HAD THE PIECES ON THEIR TEAM. What is so hard for you and others (pryme tyme, tater) to understand? From the second Magic came into the NBA he was playing with arguably the best player in the league in Kareem and then a few years later the Lakers drafted another HOFer in James Worthy and they were coached by one of the greatest to ever to do it in Pat Riley. Of course Magic didn't leave his team because he had the great supporting cast and he had the great coaching staff, LeBron did not have that. Jordan had Scottie Pippen & Horace Grant and then he had Pippen & Rodman, and both times he had Phil Jackson coaching him. He had the pieces, there was no reason for him to leave. When Larry Bird was Boston, four of the five players in the starting lineup were HOFers playing in their prime. And you're really gonna praise him because he didn't leave that team? Why the fuck would he leave that?

Magic's two best players were Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and James Worthy. His coach was Pat Riley. He played for the LA Lakers, the most popular franchise in the NBA. Michael Jordan had Scottie Pippen and Horace Grant/Dennis Rodman. He played in Chicago, one of the biggest markets in the NBA. Larry Bird had Kevin McHale and Robert Parish. Coached by K.C. Jones. He played in Boston, another big market team and at that time the unquestioned greatest franchise in NBA history.

LeBron had Mo Williams and Zydrunas Ilgauskas as his two best players with Mike Brown as his head coach. He played in Cleveland, a city that historically players, especially stars, have never been fond of playing for. This has been before LeBron was there, while LeBron was there and since LeBron has left.

Are we really gonna sit here and act like those situations are even close to being comparable?



> Miami has destroyed the league because now every team just kind of hangs around for multiple stars contracts to come up and try to win big. And yes, the dumbass Lakers are likely going to do the same thing.


Are you new to the NBA? Because this is how it's always been. Every team tries to build a "superteam" whether it be through the draft, trades or free agency. A team going all in trying to sign multiple stars in free agency did not start with Miami and of course won't end with Miami. Get a fucking clue.



> LeBron couldnt handle being the scorer, rebounder, assister and stealer of Cleveland. He opted for Miami and they filled in rolls for the Big 3. The true greats, they didnt need to do that. They found ways to win, and it didnt include "flopping for free throws."


And he's still the leading "scorer", "rebounder", "assister" and "stealer" in Miami. The only difference is that his teammates and coaching staff are significantly better.



> If he is remembered as a top 10, he will have an "*" by name because of his play. The forming of a super team, and definitely the flopping


The only people that will do that are butthurt idiots like you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Never thought I'd say it, but I miss Canadian. :artest2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

lmao Noto rape. Thank you for chiming in while I'm on my phone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I mean I don't have a problem at all if you hate LeBron, you're obviously not required to like or root for him. I don't have any bias, I'm not a big LeBron fan and I don't hate him. But don't come in here and try to "justify" your "reasons" for hating him when the vast majority of those so-called "reasons" are filled with hypocrisy, double standards and outright stupidity.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Noto needs to be banned for rape. I kinda feel like saying why waste you're time responding but I actually enjoyed reading that :clap
Amazing how someone with so much bball knowledge like yourself hates on the nicest guy in the NBA for no reason though :allen1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George fined $25 000 for "criticizing" the referees.

All that money? come on, now


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I don't actually HATE Ray, I hate how his tenure in Boston ended and I hated how he and a lot of people tried to make it seem like the Celtics organization turned their backs on him when he left for his own personal reasons, which the latter is perfectly fine.

Most of the time when I say stuff about Ray I'm just joking because I know he's one of the more loved players on here :kobe3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SoupBro said:


> Tater,Gothic and pryme tyme. The Big 3 of WF.


Im about to take a pay cut to join them


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> LeBron, has the size and ability to dominate, yet he plays pussy ball, and everyone that starts playing basketball thanks to this generation will follow suit and pussyball will be taught as fundamentals. Acting like a sniper hit you with a headshot will be as routine as a free throw


^^^This. LeBron plays pussy ball in a league catered to him. This is one of my main gripes with him. The best player in the league with the strength that he has shouldn't be out there playing pussy ball.

GT99 has laid out some pretty damning arguments against LeBron but some people in here have no better comeback than posting retarded gifs and dismissing his points because he's "just a hater". Even if I disagree with Noto, I give him credit for at least _attempting_ to bring some kind of intelligent counterpoint to the discussion. The rest of you have come off looking like you're trying to count to potato.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> ^^^This. LeBron plays pussy ball in a league catered to him.
> 
> GT99 has laid out some pretty damning arguments against LeBron but some people in here have no better comeback than posting retarded gifs and dismissing his points because he's "just a hater". Even if I disagree with Noto, I give him credit for at least _attempting_ to bring some kind of intelligent counterpoint to the discussion. The rest of you have come off looking like you're trying to count to potato.


I agree that LeBron's flopping is disgraceful and that it does a set bad example since he's the best player in the league now. And really I could say the same for all of the players in the league who flop. And you also have to factor in the "forefathers" of flopping in the NBA like Vlade Divac, Reggie Miller and the Bad Boys Pistons, who yes despite everyone loving them now because of the physical brand of basketball they played, they were also notorious floppers, especially Rodman and Laimbeer.

As far as the league being "catered to him". That applies to all superstars. Superstar calls isn't anything new. LeBron gets them, Kobe gets them, Durant gets them, CP3 gets them, Jordan got them, Magic got them, Bird got them. Yes they're terrible and should not exist but they aren't going anyway anytime soon and that's not something I'm gonna blame LeBron for, that's something you gotta take out on the refs.

And btw, LeBron ranked 8th in the league in FT attempts per game.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Tater said:


> ^^^This. LeBron plays pussy ball in a league catered to him. This is one of my main gripes with him. The best player in the league with the strength that he has shouldn't be out there playing pussy ball.
> 
> GT99 has laid out some pretty damning arguments against LeBron but some people in here have no better comeback than posting retarded gifs and dismissing his points because he's "just a hater". Even if I disagree with Noto, I give him credit for at least _attempting_ to bring some kind of intelligent counterpoint to the discussion. The rest of you have come off looking like you're trying to count to potato.


lol if I wasn't on my phone I would have posted more but everything noto said goes without saying...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> I agree that LeBron's flopping is disgraceful and that it does a set bad example since he's the best player in the league now. And really I could say the same for all of the players in the league who flop. And you also have to factor in the "forefathers" of flopping in the NBA like Vlade Divac, Reggie Miller and the Bad Boys Pistons, who yes despite everyone loving them now because of the physical brand of basketball they played, they were also notorious floppers, especially Rodman and Laimbeer.
> 
> As far as the league being "catered to him". That applies to all superstars. Superstar calls isn't anything new. LeBron gets them, Kobe gets them, Durant gets them, CP3 gets them, Jordan got them, Magic got them, Bird got them. Yes they're terrible and should not exist but they aren't going anyway anytime soon and that's not something I'm gonna blame LeBron for, that's something you gotta take out on the refs.
> 
> And btw, LeBron ranked 8th in the league in FT attempts per game.


I disagree with none of this. I don't like it when *anyone* gets superstar calls. Shit like this makes the NBA look like the WWE. Basketball players getting superstar calls is the equivalent of a wrestler getting a push. The "superstars" are the best players in the league. They shouldn't need a built in advantage to the game.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron is gonna end with like 200


fpalm

I can't stand when they make up pointless stats like these to prop LeBron up even more.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Magic
Jordan
Pippen
Duncan
Hakeem


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

stockton, jordan, bird, duncan, hakeem. nobody's fucking with that.

lol @ barkley and malone being more expensive than fundamental.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> fpalm
> 
> I can't stand when they make up pointless stats like these to prop LeBron up even more.


They always make it a habit to try and propel him over Jordan. They used to do that with Kobe years ago. Now they do it with Durant & LeBron. Disney ESPN loves to sell narratives.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


Stockton
Jordan
Bird
Duncan
Hakeem


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Should make it less than $15. You don't have to make hard decisions with $15.

Should be $12 so you can't afford more than one $5 player.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


Olajuwon
Duncan
Erving
Jordan
Thomas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Magic
Jordan
Pippen
Duncan
Hakeem

do i win yet?


edit: mixed up shaq's/hakeem's price. still, CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah $15 is just too easy, you don't really have to think as much as you can have anyone you want. If it were $10 instead, I'd go with...

Stockton - $2
Jordan - $5
Pippen - $1
KG - $1
Hakeem - $1

Dat defense :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> stockton, jordan, bird, duncan, hakeem. nobody's fucking with that.
> 
> lol @ barkley and malone being more expensive than fundamental.


I was watching a Open Court a few days ago where Isiah Thomas was on there getting on Malone, calling him the weak link of those Utah teams..You got that and Barkley seriously believing Stockton was the reason Malone got the majority of his 20k+ points. There's alot of ppl out there that feel Malone is overrated. Alot


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> Magic
> Jordan
> Pippen
> Duncan
> ...


Over the $15 limit breh

Edit: nvm :lelbron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> I was watching a Open Court a few days ago where Isiah Thomas was on there getting on Malone, calling him the weak link of those Utah teams..You got that and Barkley seriously believing Stockton was the reason Malone got the majority of his 20k+ points. There's alot of ppl out there that feel Malone is overrated. Alot


I think I know why Isiah hates Malone...


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Magic
KOBE
Durant
Duncan
Olajuwon


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Zeke
MJ
:lelbron
KG
Hakeem


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> kareem left milwaukee for the lakers and wilt was a diva that only cared about himself and his STATS. despite that they are in your top ten.


Kareem was traded to the Lakers. Thats a HUGE difference, he may have bitched about wanting to get out of Milwaukee, but it was ultimately them who traded him. Also, they were VERY well compensated for that trade. Chamberlain? Well, at the time the most dominating scorer in history, and debatable today. Youre telling me LeBron doesnt care about his stats? The man would go for his triple doubles every single game in Cleveland, he had no care really whether they won or lost, as long as he got his 10-10-10. The difference? Chamberlain was a game changer, James, is NOT.



Notorious said:


> too much for copy/paste, but I'll touch on it


-The car symbolizes how this woman was willing to mortgage her future because her son couldnt do anything but play basketball. The man would have been fucked, as would she if he got hurt. I'm sorry, maybe its the fact that I am 33 and you are likely 25 or under, but I think you should EARN something like that. 

-I said Cleveland wasnt going to beat the Lakers those 2 years, LA had too much playoff presence, Kobe was still healthy and very vicious, and they had excellent coaching. No way were they not gonna win.

-Again, in TODAY'S NBA, Cleveland couldnt afford to get him all star help, because no one of these young players would have been willing to take less money to play with him. He had a GOOD team, it was good enough to win 60+ games 2 years in a row and reach the conference finals and semis. Throw the names you want, but Cleveland had something there, and the man could have been the hero to small market teams. Remember, he promised to win the city of Cleveland a title, he is the homegrown boy. 

-Again, youre trying to justify LeBron by stating the greats of the past played with HoFers. There is a difference between HoFer, and a star. Chief, McHale, DJ, all HoFers. Larry = STAR. Larry was the reason, he was what held it all together. Could they go without him? Sure. But had they been in another situation, without Bird, none of them would be HoFers.

-No, I despise CP3, wished Artest would have taken Harden's head clean off his shoulders, and I think Blake Griffin is the most overhyped piece of shit in recent memory. The flopping is due to the fact that with LeBron it is COMPLETELY unnecessary. Just listen to the announcers in those clips: "Nothing on this world, can move LeBron James like that." "He was man of the year, guess he is going for Best Actor." Plus, THE GODDAMNED WINK against Chicago. Him resorting to that pussy kind of ball just shows that maybe, he really isnt as good as he gets credit for.

-LeBron = Peyton Manning. When the season starts, everyone in the AP already has him as the MVP. Its never a choice at all or a fair race. Its always "Well, what will it take for him to LOSE it?" rather than win it. The NBA cant decide who really meant more to his team? Give it to LeBron. Same deal with Peyton in the NFL. And no, he doesnt have the "I can take the team on my shoulders and do it all." he doesnt have the "Ice cold killer" in him. Had it not been for Bosh with a rebound, Allen with a 3, and a lucky as fuck no call on Manu Ginobli getting raped on the way to the basket in game 6 last year, he wouldnt have 2 rings.

-You keep coming back to the fact that Larry/Magic/Jordan played with HoFers in their prime. Guess what. Most of them had numbers that were not that good. They just all meshed VERY well, and had great teams. You think Magic would have 5 titles in 9 appearances in 10 years if he didnt have Kareem, Worthy, Byron Scott, Kurt Rambis, AC Green, Cooper, etc? Fact is, you take Kareem out, and guess what, none of those Lakers(even Magic) scored 20000 pts in a career. These people, were HoFers because they got to play with Magic, Bird, and Jordan. You think Scottie fucking Pippen would have been a HoFer as soon as he was without Jordan? Fuck no because he wouldnt have 6 rings, and there are people with better numbers. Its the same with those legendary 80s teams.

-New to the NBA? nah, I'm willing to bet I have been watching it since before you were even alive. I am 33 and I have been watching the basketball since around 1984. One of my earliest memories is the Jordan shot to win the NCAAs when Worthy dished him the ball. See, I dont youtube old games or watch ESPN classics, I watched it. I seen these players play. Can I make an accurate assessment on anyone that played before my birth? No. I can only use numbers and stats. But from the 80s til now? Yeah I know my shit.

-Miami is the first team to have the 3 players get together, discuss having their contracts up at the same time, so they can get on the same team together. James, Wade, Bosh, and Anthony, and I even think CP3 was involved in this. They all tried to get it to where their contracts were up at the same time, so they can take less money and trade it for titles. Let me ask you this. Miami is now 2-1 in the Big 3 Era. Lets say they win the 7 they promised. Does that mean that James > Jordan? Does it mean these Heat teams are better than the Bulls? Trust me, Miami isnt the villain here, its the big 3. Miami is just the city that won the lottery. It was going to be Chicago/New York/Miami/or even Cleveland.

-Butthurt idiots like me? Lets see, my favorite player of all time, is Magic Johnson, he has 5 titles, played against the best of his era instead of teaming up with them, retired as an all time record holder in assists, and is the only person currently that "experts" say if they were building a team from scratch, they would take him or Jordan to build their team around. You got that? Magic, even though he lost a few Finals, didnt score 20000 pts, and never scored 50+ pts in a game, yet he is the ONE person that people wouldnt laugh at you if you said you thought he was better than Jordan. I have no reason to be butthurt, my favorite all time is among the top 5 on almost everyones list, and my current favorite is not far behind him(Kobe)


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Just going to put this out there:



> If LeBron shot 0-for-60 in his next game, he would still have a better FG% than Durant in these playoffs.


Incredible. I'm pretty sure we can nip all of the Durant/Lebron comparisons in the bud now.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

i'm pretty sure gothicthug is fucked in the head. nobody should be this angry at any given athlete.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

0 for 60?!?!?!? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


Shoot 80% tonight KD!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> -The car symbolizes how this woman was willing to mortgage her future because her son couldnt do anything but play basketball. The man would have been fucked, as would she if he got hurt. I'm sorry, maybe its the fact that I am 33 and you are likely 25 or under, but I think you should EARN something like that.


Once again, who cares. LeBron was going to be a multi-millionaire in a few months regardless. Even if she didn't buy him the car, he would've ended up buying it himself anyway. It's semantics. And once again, do you also hold something against the NBA players that grew up with rich parents since they likely had nice cars too even though they didn't EARN them?



> -I said Cleveland wasnt going to beat the Lakers those 2 years, LA had too much playoff presence, Kobe was still healthy and very vicious, and they had excellent coaching. No way were they not gonna win.


But you acknowledged that the Cavs weren't good enough beat the Lakers, therefore were not good enough to win the title.



> -Again, in TODAY'S NBA, Cleveland couldnt afford to get him all star help, because no one of these young players would have been willing to take less money to play with him. He had a GOOD team, it was good enough to win 60+ games 2 years in a row and reach the conference finals and semis. Throw the names you want, but Cleveland had something there, and the man could have been the hero to small market teams. Remember, he promised to win the city of Cleveland a title, he is the homegrown boy.


So you're very aware Cleveland couldn't afford to get him real help but you still hold it against him because he left? Do you not see how this doesn't make sense? You expect him to stay just because even though you're very aware that there was very little room for improvement and you even acknowledged yourself that they weren't going to win a title? The Cavs did not have something going. They were a team that was perennially good in the regular season but their supporting cast was not good enough to win a championship. Add that to the fact that no one wants to play in Cleveland. Could've, should've, would've. LeBron left Cleveland to go to a better situation. And you know this.



> -Again, youre trying to justify LeBron by stating the greats of the past played with HoFers. There is a difference between HoFer, and a star. Chief, McHale, DJ, all HoFers. Larry = STAR. Larry was the reason, he was what held it all together. Could they go without him? Sure. But had they been in another situation, without Bird, none of them would be HoFers.


My point is that those guys all played with HOFers in their prime and LeBron didn't come close to having teammates of the caliber they did when he was in Cleveland. It's easy to say "Oh Magic never left, MJ never left, Larry never left" when their coaches and teammates were significantly better than his.

These were his starters during 07 when they went to the Finals: Larry Hughes, Sasha Pavlovic, Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas.

In 09 when they won 66 games, this was his most common starting lineup: Mo Williams, Delonte West, Ben Wallace (Washed up at this point) and Zydrunas Ilgauskas.



> -No, I despise CP3, wished Artest would have taken Harden's head clean off his shoulders, and I think Blake Griffin is the most overhyped piece of shit in recent memory. The flopping is due to the fact that with LeBron it is COMPLETELY unnecessary. Just listen to the announcers in those clips: "Nothing on this world, can move LeBron James like that." "He was man of the year, guess he is going for Best Actor." Plus, THE GODDAMNED WINK against Chicago. Him resorting to that pussy kind of ball just shows that maybe, he really isnt as good as he gets credit for.


I agree with most of what you said but only part I disagree with that is that just because LeBron flops doesn't mean he isn't as good as he gets credit for. Yes his flopping is disgraceful and he doesn't need to do that but that doesn't change the fact that he is THAT good.



> -LeBron = Peyton Manning. When the season starts, everyone in the AP already has him as the MVP. Its never a choice at all or a fair race. Its always "Well, what will it take for him to LOSE it?" rather than win it. The NBA cant decide who really meant more to his team? Give it to LeBron. Same deal with Peyton in the NFL. And no, he doesnt have the "I can take the team on my shoulders and do it all." he doesnt have the "Ice cold killer" in him. Had it not been for Bosh with a rebound, Allen with a 3, and a lucky as fuck no call on Manu Ginobli getting raped on the way to the basket in game 6 last year, he wouldnt have 2 rings.


Well Peyton Manning is probably the best player in the NFL. And LeBron is probably the best player in the NBA. So why wouldn't they be the preseason favorites to win the MVP in their respective leagues? There is no bias towards LeBron or Peyton. They get that acclaim because they are THAT good. There isn't some conspiracy. If someone else is more deserving then they'll win the MVP. It's pretty simple.

See here's what you're forgetting with that sequence, if it wasn't for LeBron the Heat would've never been in a position to even tie the game. Yes LeBron had some blunders in the final minute and a half or so, but the Spurs were on the brink of running away with the game until LeBron carried the Heat back into it. So yes, if it wasn't for his 4th quarter performance, Ray Allen wouldn't have been able to hit a game-tying shot. Him missing a couple shots down the stretch does not change that.



> -You keep coming back to the fact that Larry/Magic/Jordan played with HoFers in their prime. Guess what. Most of them had numbers that were not that good. They just all meshed VERY well, and had great teams. You think Magic would have 5 titles in 9 appearances in 10 years if he didnt have Kareem, Worthy, Byron Scott, Kurt Rambis, AC Green, Cooper, etc? Fact is, you take Kareem out, and guess what, none of those Lakers(even Magic) scored 20000 pts in a career. These people, were HoFers because they got to play with Magic, Bird, and Jordan. You think Scottie fucking Pippen would have been a HoFer as soon as he was without Jordan? Fuck no because he wouldnt have 6 rings, and there are people with better numbers. Its the same with those legendary 80s teams.


Yeah, you're fucking clueless. Kareem was great before Magic and he was great with Magic. James Worthy was a fantastic player. Those guys were not products of Magic Johnson, not saying they didn't benefit some from playing with Magic but they were great players in their own right.

Kevin McHale & Robert Parish were great players in their own right, they were not products of Larry Bird. Dennis Johnson had already led the Sonics to an NBA title and won Finals MVP before he even became Larry Bird's teammate so I don't know how the hell you're gonna try to argue he was a product of Larry Bird.

You do realize that Scottie Pippen almost won MVP the year MJ sat out to play baseball right? Scottie was great with and without MJ.

Saying that all those guys wouldn't have been HOFers if they didn't play with Magic, MJ & Bird is ridiculous and I surely hope you were trolling with that stupid shit.



> -New to the NBA? nah, I'm willing to bet I have been watching it since before you were even alive. I am 33 and I have been watching the basketball since around 1984. One of my earliest memories is the Jordan shot to win the NCAAs when Worthy dished him the ball. See, I dont youtube old games or watch ESPN classics, I watched it. I seen these players play. Can I make an accurate assessment on anyone that played before my birth? No. I can only use numbers and stats. But from the 80s til now? Yeah I know my shit.


The "new to the NBA" line was sarcasm. If you've been watching the NBA since 1984 you would know that building a "superteam" isn't anything new and the Heat weren't the first and won't be the last team to do so, whether it be through free agency, draft or trades.



> -Miami is the first team to have the 3 players get together, discuss having their contracts up at the same time, so they can get on the same team together. James, Wade, Bosh, and Anthony, and I even think CP3 was involved in this. They all tried to get it to where their contracts were up at the same time, so they can take less money and trade it for titles. Let me ask you this. Miami is now 2-1 in the Big 3 Era. Lets say they win the 7 they promised. Does that mean that James > Jordan? Does it mean these Heat teams are better than the Bulls? Trust me, Miami isnt the villain here, its the big 3. Miami is just the city that won the lottery. It was going to be Chicago/New York/Miami/or even Cleveland.


Well for one, you have no legitimate proof whatsoever of them all colluding together years in advance to try to play with each other in free agency...And secondly even if it were true, if you actually had knowledge of the NBA you would realize with the salary cap it would be virtually impossible for CP3, Wade, LeBron, Carmelo and Bosh to all play on the same team. Thirdly if you had any knowledge of NBA contracts work, you'd realize that LeBron, Wade, Melo and Bosh were all in the same draft class meaning their contracts were all going to expire around the same time regardless of if they wanted to play with each or not.



> Butthurt idiots like me? Lets see, my favorite player of all time, is Magic Johnson, he has 5 titles, played against the best of his era instead of teaming up with them, retired as an all time record holder in assists, and is the only person currently that "experts" say if they were building a team from scratch, they would take him or Jordan to build their team around. You got that? Magic, even though he lost a few Finals, didnt score 20000 pts, and never scored 50+ pts in a game, yet he is the ONE person that people wouldnt laugh at you if you said you thought he was better than Jordan. I have no reason to be butthurt, my favorite all time is among the top 5 on almost everyones list, and my current favorite is not far behind him(Kobe)


No, I stand by what I said. Only a butthurt idiot would truly believe that LeBron would need "asterisks" to be ranked as an all-time great after his career is over.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

And wait, if you're 33 how have you been watching basketball since 1984?

James Worthy left North Carolina in 1982. If you're 33 now then that means you were born in either 1980 or 1981. So how the fuck were you watching James Worthy play at North Carolina? I very much doubt you remember watching a basketball game at 1 or 2 years old. Somebody's lying :kobe8


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Detective Notorious has solved the case! Finkel is Einhorn! Einhorn is Finkel!


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> And wait, if you're 33 how have you been watching basketball since 1984?
> 
> James Worthy left North Carolina in 1982. If you're 33 now then that means you were born in either 1980 or 1981. So how the fuck were you watching James Worthy play at North Carolina? I very much doubt you remember watching a basketball game at 1 or 2 years old. Somebody's lying :kobe8


EXPOSED!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Smh...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Notorious got the juice now


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense



PG-John Stockton(2)
SG-Jerry West(3)
SF-Lebron(5)
PF-Duncan(3)
C-Shaq(2)


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> And wait, if you're 33 how have you been watching basketball since 1984?
> 
> James Worthy left North Carolina in 1982. If you're 33 now then that means you were born in either 1980 or 1981. So how the fuck were you watching James Worthy play at North Carolina? I very much doubt you remember watching a basketball game at 1 or 2 years old. Somebody's lying :kobe8


I was born in 80, I said I started watching around 84-ish, and yes, I can still remember basketball and football games that I seen as a kid, some of which in glorious detail. And I said my earliest basketball memory was of that stupid NCAA game, and thats because my stepdad was a giant Heels fan, that doesnt mean i was watching it live.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


Pretty cool concept.

Oscar ($4)
MJ ($5)
Durant ($2)
KG ($1)
Shaq ($2)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


Magic Johnson $5
Michael Jordan $5
Scottie Pippen $1
Tim Duncan $3
Hakeem Olajuwon $1


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Stockton
MJ
Bird
KG
Dream


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The Thunder realize that they have to use their athleticism to win this series.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Cool play for Westbrook but I'm pretty sure he was out of bounds when he stripped Parker.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lel @ the people saying Ibaka didn't make a massive difference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This story looks familiar...and it ends with OKC winning in 6


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*I fucking hate the Thunder. Especially Russell Westbrook...*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Bang


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

We're down 25 so lets put in Aron Baynes and Matt Bonner

fpalm

He obviously has given up. This series is going to 7 games.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> We're down 25 so lets put in Aron Baynes and Matt Bonner
> 
> fpalm
> 
> He obviously has given up. This series is going to 7 games.


I wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> We're down 25 so lets put in Aron Baynes and Matt Bonner
> 
> fpalm
> 
> He obviously has given up. This series is going to 7 games.


You as a Spurs fan will hope it goes to 7. But Thunder will probably wrap it up in Game 6.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

hey spurs fans...:westbrook5




Westbrook is the third best player in the league. COME AT ME.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Diaw needs to post up more.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

HEY SPURS FANS. IBLOCKA IS HERE TO SAVE THE DAY.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

ibaka deserves a medal for pulling off the greatest hoax of all time


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Cory Joseph with the facial over Ibaka :allen1


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


PG- John Stockton($2)
SG - Michael Jordan($5)
SF- Scottie Pippen($1)
PF - Karl Malone($5)
C - Hakeem Olajuwon($1)

I'll do it for $14

Fuck the 90's were awesome


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Why is Westbrook, Ibaka, and Durant playing in garbage time? They're pushing 40 minutes for nothing right now 

Durant 36 mins
Westbrook 40 mins
Ibaka 31 mins

*No one* on the spurs has surpassed 25 minutes except Diaw, but he has 27 right now and he's not even a starter fpalm


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Fuck the NBA

The Heat are going to fucking win it all again, not because they're some all time great team, but because the rest of the league sucks (save for a few "good" teams)

Would've loved to see this Heat team have to play the Celtics of 08, The Lakers of 09, The Magic of 09, and The Spurs of 07. Those teams would've made it interesting


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


PG John Stockton ($2)
SG Michael Jordan ($5)
SF Larry Bird ($4)
PF Tim Duncan ($3)
C Hakeem Olajuwon ($1)

Any more brain busters? Hah hah hah.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> *I honestly can't see Spurs losing tonight.* No matter what possible solution I can think of, it doesn't involve Spurs losing. OKC got that hype back because of Ibaka returning. Now they will settle back to their normal form. While Spurs know for a fact that this is more of a must win than OKC.
> 
> It's like Spurs are the only team to not win inside Chesapeake Enery Arena in a long time


I guess you could use some glasses for that vision problem. :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

they would've beaten the '09 magic handily. lakers too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The Heat would have clobbered the Magic of 09. I'm not sure why you mentioned them. Thats when the east was its worst.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

@ Ryan Pelley Nope...I've given my one contribution to this thread. I'm good until next season lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, you've done a damn fine job.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense



PG: John Stockton
SG: Michael Jordan
SF: Julius Irving
PF: Tim Duncan
C: Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



JM said:


> The Heat would have clobbered the Magic of 09. I'm not sure why you mentioned them. Thats when the east was its worst.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I said they would've made it interesting. That Magic team was ridiculously hot in the playoffs but their 3 point shooting cooled once they faced the Lakers in the finals.

At its worst? Compared to now? You had The Cavs, a younger Celtics big 3 plus Rondo, and the Magic. Every one of those teams played better than this current Pacers farce. Hell, the Bulls had a still healthy Rose who played out of his mind at times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Rafer Alston was UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Magic
> Jordan
> Pippen
> Duncan
> Hakeem





Champ said:


> stockton, jordan, bird, duncan, hakeem. nobody's fucking with that.
> 
> lol @ barkley and malone being more expensive than fundamental.





DashingRKO said:


> Stockton
> Jordan
> Bird
> Duncan
> Hakeem





₵ash®;34695858 said:


> Olajuwon
> Duncan
> Erving
> Jordan
> Thomas





Red Viper said:


> Magic
> Jordan
> Pippen
> Duncan
> ...





Notorious said:


> Yeah $15 is just too easy, you don't really have to think as much as you can have anyone you want. If it were $10 instead, I'd go with...
> 
> Stockton - $2
> Jordan - $5
> ...





JunkheadX said:


> Magic
> KOBE
> Durant
> Duncan
> Olajuwon





SoupBro said:


> PG-John Stockton(2)
> SG-Jerry West(3)
> SF-Lebron(5)
> PF-Duncan(3)
> C-Shaq(2)





El Conquistador said:


> Pretty cool concept.
> 
> Oscar ($4)
> MJ ($5)
> ...





Chrome said:


> Magic Johnson $5
> Michael Jordan $5
> Scottie Pippen $1
> Tim Duncan $3
> Hakeem Olajuwon $1





BrosOfDestruction said:


> Stockton
> MJ
> Bird
> KG
> Dream





cactus_jack22 said:


> PG- John Stockton($2)
> SG - Michael Jordan($5)
> SF- Scottie Pippen($1)
> PF - Karl Malone($5)
> ...





RyanPelley said:


> PG John Stockton ($2)
> SG Michael Jordan ($5)
> SF Larry Bird ($4)
> PF Tim Duncan ($3)
> ...





Thuganomics said:


> PG: John Stockton
> SG: Michael Jordan
> SF: Julius Irving
> PF: Tim Duncan
> C: Shaquille O'Neal


14 replies and only a single one of them with LeBron on the team.

:draper2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> 14 replies and only a single one of them with LeBron on the team.
> 
> :draper2


Isaiah
Jordan
LeBron
KG
Hakeem

:kobe3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

@WWF Tater can't count because I had the same lineup you had.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Dr. Jones said:


> I said they would've made it interesting. That Magic team was ridiculously hot in the playoffs but their 3 point shooting cooled once they faced the Lakers in the finals.
> 
> At its worst? Compared to now? You had The Cavs, a younger Celtics big 3 plus Rondo, and the Magic. Every one of those teams played better than this current Pacers farce. Hell, the Bulls had a still healthy Rose who played out of his mind at times.


When the Magic beat the Cavs it was considered a sizeable upset. The Heat are obviously a lot better than that Cavs team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Welp. It's a shame when the 2nd team shows more heart than the starters.










Series back to even.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

With the chemistry they have. San Antonio's bench *ARE* starters. Just starters in disguise.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Perfect Poster said:


> Zeke
> MJ
> :lelbron
> KG
> Hakeem





Perfect Poster said:


> @WWF Tater can't count because I had the same lineup you had.


Learn how to fucking post right before you start calling out other people's ability to count. Your fail post got left out for being incomplete.

:berried


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> Learn how to fucking post right before you start calling out other people's ability to count. Your fail post got left out for being incomplete.
> 
> :berried





Perfect Poster said:


> Zeke
> MJ
> :lelbron
> KG
> Hakeem


That looks complete to me. Stop being terrible plz.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Just for kicks, I did that game again with 12 and 10 dollars, like Joel and Notorious suggested:

$12:

Stockton $2
Jordan $5
Pippen $1
Nowitzki $2
O'Neal $2

$10:

Frazier $1
Jordan $5
Pippen $1
Garnett $1
O'Neal $2


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I won't claim to know more about basketball than some of you here but if I may, I offer this up. It is terribly hard to compare Jordan and Lebron because of the complete differential in environments. I dont't think anyone would argue that Jordan played in a more physical era with hand checking and lack of three second violations allowing bigs to park in the lane. At the same time though, I don't think it would be fair to hold Lebron's soft era against him because that is out of Lebron's control. Whether or not Lebron if thrust in that situation would adapt to dominate or perish is pure speculation. I think the median is better in Lebron's time, but the ceiling was absolutely loaded in Jordan's time when you look at the HOFmers and all star talents who through Jordan's time were peak or near peak but nontheless fantastic. Again though, that isn't something Lebron can help necessarily. Through advances, today's players are a bit more athletic than in Jordan's day, but that again isn't a knock on Jordan. 

What has always been comparable though is playing huge in huge games leading your team to winning in whatever environment you play in, and and wheras Jordan remarkably closed the deal on all his finals and even in 96 with Gary Payton on him played giant in the majority of his biggest games wheras Lebron came up microscopic in the biggest point of the lost mavs series which Lebron even with a new team was loaded enough to where he walked in favorite and lost. Sure Dirk was out of his mind, but Lebron came up small. Let us also not forget that while no one wants to talk about this and the media has quickly buried it to shove Lebron propaganda down our throats, if Ray Allen doesn't nail a three pointer in game Six just last year, Lebron could very well be eviscerated from this GOAT discussion entirely. Jordan in his loaded era when reaching the pinnacle always stood tall barring the comeback year wheras Lebron has already faltered at a point when the time was his, and for that even if Lebron is to break Jordan's ring count, I would have an extremely hard time taking Lebron's legacy over Jordan's legacy. Ability is one discussion, but legacy is a whole different animal. Gotta go Jordan over Lebron and that comes from a man free from generational bias for these two.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Perfect Poster said:


> That looks complete to me. Stop being terrible plz.












4 names and a blank space in the middle does not a complete list make.

Unless your meaning is that LeBron is such a piece of shit human being but a great basketball talent that you left a blank space instead of saying his name... then that is totally acceptable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

And now you're just being a moron because it's pretty clear there's a Lebron smiley there.

It's okay to admit you suck.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Perfect Poster said:


> And now you're just being a moron because it's pretty clear there's a Lebron smiley there.
> 
> It's okay to admit you suck.


I took a screen shot as proof. There is no smiley there.

Want more proof?










:draper2

At least I'm not so childish that I have to resort to name calling.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


















Have you blocked the smileys?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ugh I had to come into this thread about an awful sport to read trolling and PP saying Tater is being a moron. 

pls be civil so I never have to read about this garbage sport again.

Hi UDFK.

Fuck a budget I want

Magic (lmao so unfair he's a PG)
Jordan
Lelbron
*DIRK* (becuase i don't even need a great defending PF because...)
BILL RUSSELL


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Have you blocked the smileys?


Nope. I dunno why that one didn't show up.

To summarize:
I didn't include PP's list because the LeBron making his retard face smiley didn't show up for me.
PP accused me of not being able to count.
The situation escalated.

I'm ready to forget about it and move on at this point.

The original point I was making is still the same; even with 3 people picking LeBron. Everyone else did not. What is that, 3/16? I don't even feel like going back to count at this point. If he's such a GOAT, more people in here would have been spending their money to get him. They did not and that is a telling sign about how GOAT he actually is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So because some people on a wrestling forum don't put James in their weird $15 lineup, he's not one of the greatest ever? Not sure I agree 100% with your police work there Tater.

Do you want him more than Magic or Jordan or Russell? Not sure about that, but he's $5 for a reason. He's really good at basketball.

Oh and you can get Durant for $2 or Pippen for $1. That's a deal.


Also...

If I take Magic, Jordan, and Lelbron, can I just plug some spares into C and PF for $0? No? Fuck this game.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> So because some people on a wrestling forum don't put James in their weird $15 lineup, he's not one of the greatest ever? Not sure I agree 100% with your police work there Tater.


Considering the amount of cockriding he gets in this thread, you'd think more people would have been taking him. When it came down to the choosing, though, he got passed over for more valuable assets.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Nice bounce back for the Thundah. Should be a really neat final 3 games in the WCF. HEAT need to wrap this thing up tonight and not fuck around. Sit back and watch the Thunder and Spurs beat up on eachother for another week. Ray Allen and again, BIRDMAN, may be out this one. 



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


I'll run with

SHAQ
TIMMY 
LUHBRON
WADE
BIG O



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Rafer Alston was UNSTOPPABLE.







The fun, scrappy era of HEAT basketball.. miss them days.. and AGREED.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










lawdy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Stockon
Duncan
Jordan
Shaq
Bird


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> I honestly can't see Spurs losing tonight. No matter what possible solution I can think of, it doesn't involve Spurs losing. OKC got that hype back because of Ibaka returning. Now they will settle back to their normal form. While Spurs know for a fact that this is more of a must win than OKC.
> 
> It's like Spurs are the only team to not win inside Chesapeake Enery Arena in a long time


:hmm: fpalm


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

2012: Spurs blow 2-0 lead in WCF, lose in 6
2013: Spurs blow 3-2 lead in NBA Finals, lose in 7
2014: Spurs blow 2-0 lead in WCF, to be continued

Spurs = Chokers?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> 2012: Spurs blow 2-0 lead in WCF, lose in 6
> 2013: Spurs blow 3-2 lead in NBA Finals, lose in 7
> 2014: Spurs blow 2-0 lead in WCF, to be continued
> 
> Spurs = Chokers?


Here we go with another narrative...


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I swear Westbrook eats duracell rabbits for breakfast. This guy is a crazy mofo. IMO there isn't a player currently in the NBA that is more entertaining than him. Wether it's his greatness or his dumb plays, he always finds ways to entertain us. 


:westbrook5:westbrook4


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tater said:


> Considering the amount of cockriding he gets in this thread, you'd think more people would have been taking him. When it came down to the choosing, though, he got passed over for more valuable assets.



LeBron doesn't have a lot of dickriders. Most of the people in here are indifferent to him. It's just generally clueless people like you, pryme tyme and gothic thug come in here spouting nonsense about him most of the time and people defend him. Nothing more.

Whether you like him or not, he's going to go down as one of the greatest ever. Accept it and move the fuck on. Jesus Christ.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34715649 said:


> Here we go with another narrative...



What's wrong with it?

In 2010 they were swept in the 2nd round.

In 2011 they were beat by an 8 seed.

In 2012 they blew a 2-0 lead.

In 2013 they blew a 3-2 lead.

They might blow another 2-0 lead this year.

For a team that perennially has one of the best, if not the best record in the league, are we not allowed to talk about the Spurs playoff shortcomings?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> In 2010 they were swept in the 2nd round.
> 
> ...


I think It says more about how deep the Western Conference is than about the Spurs' POs shortcomings. 

Put the Heat in the West Conference and I don't think they'd win 2 back to back championships. Don't get me wrong, they have a great team but they also benefit from the emptiness of the Eastern Conference. Then again, they could win the West, but that'd be a real fight.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*If Spurs do a blow a 2-0 lead this year then I don't think it's fail to call it a choke job. If you are then pretty much any 2-0 lost lead is a choke job which is incredible naive analysis. Actually it's just stupid to not take into account the why and just look at the what. OKC are a totally different presence since going 2-0 down with Ibaka back. Not fair at all to say Spurs are blowing this because the side they faced in the first 2 games and the next 2 games are totally different. Plus the first 4 games being 2 and then 2 in terms of home court advantage always makes a blown 2-0 lead more likely for the higher seed because of how the games are scheduled.

A lot of raving lunatics in this thread btw.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

People definitely toss around the word choke way too much. Failure and choking are not the same thing.

Losing after a 2-0 lead is definitely not a choke.



> I think It says more about how deep the Western Conference is than about the Spurs' POs shortcomings.
> 
> Put the Heat in the West Conference and I don't think they'd win 2 back to back championships. Don't get me wrong, they have a great team but they also benefit from the emptiness of the Eastern Conference. Then again, they could win the West, but that'd be a real fight.


I don't even watch the NBA and I am aware of this. The MAVS would've stopped any Miami repeat let's be REAL.:mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I'd say going up 2-0 and then losing four in a row like the Spurs did in the 2012 playoffs was choking.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah. Obviously the Spurs are being buried by Ibaka. :buried

:side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> I'd say going up 2-0 and then losing four in a row like the Spurs did in the 2012 playoffs was choking.


I didn't watch it so maybe you're right. You do need context of the actual games. Constant good look misses, terrible turnovers etc.

Just getting outplayed though isn't a choke. The other team is just better.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I think OKC as a whole just matches up better with the Spurs. They are tied now with both defending their home court, so it's too early to say one is choking. If OKC wins the next two and it is a backdoor sweep, I'd go with MrMr's answer personally. Noto I believe is right with the 2012 playoffs IMO.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34715649 said:


> Here we go with another narrative...


Considering the narrative that is currently presented about the Spurs how they are such a mentally superior team in the league, play the right way, do all the right things, I think this is good to bring up because these results aren't something you would expect from them


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> I'd say going up 2-0 and then losing four in a row like the Spurs did in the 2012 playoffs was choking.


Not everytime. I think the Thunder is the team that exposes Spurs' weakness the most. They're not a good match for the older & less athletic SAS just like Nadal is a bad match for Federer's style of play.

If the Spurs starts missing wide open shots and get blown out the next two games at home, then yes, It's a choke. But the word "choke" is used way to often. Before criticizing the Spurs, you need to give credit where It's due and praise OKC' players who played outstanding defense the last two games.

As for the series, I'm really torn between these two teams : I love the Thunder and think It's KD's, Westrook's & co's time to shine and win it all. But I also love the Spurs and would love to see the big 3 have one last great run.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> I didn't watch it so maybe you're right. You do need context of the actual games. Constant good look misses, terrible turnovers etc.


*That's the important thing to remember which goes over the heads a lot of people in here it seems that are so massively reactionary on a game by game basis. If the context changes and the other team just plays better than you then it's not a choke unless the other team isn't forcing the quality of your game to decrease. Games 3 and 4 the quality of Spurs went down for sure but it had a lot to do with Ibaka's return and OKC's improved quality rather than Spurs just cracking under pressure.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> Not everytime. I think the Thunder is the team that exposes Spurs' weakness the most. Their not a good match for the older & less athletic SAS just like Nadal is a bad match for Federer's style of play.
> 
> If the Spurs starts missing wide open shots and get blown out the next two games at home, then yes, It's a choke. But the word "choke" is used way to often. Before criticizing the Spurs, you need to give credit where It's due and praise OKC' players who played outstanding defense the last two games.
> 
> As for the series, I'm really torn between these two teams : I love the Thunder and think It's KD's, Westrook's & co's time to shine and win it all. But I also love the Spurs and would love to see the big 3 have one last great run.


The Thunder have outplayed the Spurs the last two games, yes. I'll give them full credit for that. I never said the Spurs lost these two games because they choked and not because of the Thunder's adjustments as well as the return of Ibaka.

The sentiment that I, and I think HeatWave, have is that the Spurs get a pass for their shortcomings that other teams probably wouldn't get that have the same expectations as them. Yes they did win titles years ago and yes they are a very highly liked/respected team. But they go into every season thinking championship or bust, they typically have one of the best records in the league every season but they've walked away empty-handed six years in a row and if OKC wins this series, then it'll be seven years in a row. And in the last few years, they've had some embarrassing playoff losses such as getting swept by the Suns, losing in the 1st round to an 8 seed, blowing their 2-0 lead and getting backdoor swept by OKC and blowing a 3-2 lead against Miami.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Big part of being an elite basketball team is being able to make adjustments throughout a series, and obviously being able to continuously adjust as your opponent adjusts as well. 

With Ibaka back the Spurs need to adjust their game plan both offensively and defensively and so far they haven't been successful in that. It's not like the Spurs are playing good and the Thunder are just being able to be better now that they have Ibaka. The Spurs need to adjust and show that they are elite.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder have outplayed the Spurs the last two games, yes. I'll give them full credit for that. I never said the Spurs lost these two games because they choked and not because of the Thunder's adjustments as well as the return of Ibaka.
> 
> The sentiment that I, and I think HeatWave, have is that the Spurs get a pass for their shortcomings that other teams probably wouldn't get that have the same expectations as them. Yes they did win titles years ago and yes they are a very highly liked/respected team. But they go into every season thinking championship or bust, they typically have one of the best records in the league every season but they've walked away empty-handed six years in a row and if OKC wins this series, then it'll be seven years in a row. And in the last few years, they've had some embarrassing playoff losses such as getting swept by the Suns, losing in the 1st round to an 8 seed, blowing their 2-0 lead and getting backdoor swept by OKC and blowing a 3-2 lead against Miami.


You do have a point but you see their PO's shortcomings because they ALWAYS make the POs. And as I say, the West is filled with really good teams (this year alone, Spurs, Thunder & Clipps were/are title contenders). I think we underrestimate how hard it is to win the West.

Do they get a pass on their shortcomings ? Maybe

Do they get a pass on their consistant greatness. Absolutely.

The fact is, the Spurs are always flying under the radar so people don't give them enough credit and don't care that much when they lose.

The Spurs are criminally overlooked. They really shouldn't be because whether they win or lose, they play great basketball.

And I may be a little butt hurt, but they really should've won last year (game 6 was a big choke but there really shouldn't have had a game 6 if Tony Parker was healthy).


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

let's real be real here, the '08-'10 spurs have nothing on the '11-'14 spurs. '11 spurs had a tough match-up against a team that got hot. didn't help that manu had to sit out the opening game of that series which they lost. '12 spurs inexplicably lost a pivotal game 5 at home but it took a borderline miraculous effort from harden for that to happen. we don't have to go over what happened last year.

I predicted spurs over thunder in 7 and that's how it should play out since both are amazing at home. harden won't be able to save the thunder this time. if they do manage to win this series I see no reason why they can't win the title handily against an older/more fatigued heat team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> You do have a point but you see their PO's shortcomings because they ALWAYS make the POs. And as I say, the West is filled with really good teams (this year alone, Spurs, Thunder & Clipps were/are title contenders). I think we underrestimate how hard it is to win the West.
> 
> Do they get a pass on their shortcomings ? Maybe
> 
> ...


Let's be honest. No one who has any real basketball knowledge overlooks the Spurs. No one who actually has knowledge of the NBA looks at the Spurs an under-the-radar team. We know how good they are.

And I don't buy the conferences excuse. Like I always say, the truly great teams will rise to the top regardless. If the Spurs or any of those other supposed Western contenders can't make it through the West then they likely didn't deserve to win the championship anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Have we laughed yet at how Ibaka was supposed to be out for the playoffs and he only missed two games


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Popovich certainly did.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder have outplayed the Spurs the last two games, yes. I'll give them full credit for that. I never said the Spurs lost these two games because they choked and not because of the Thunder's adjustments as well as the return of Ibaka.
> 
> The sentiment that I, and I think HeatWave, have is that the Spurs get a pass for their shortcomings that other teams probably wouldn't get that have the same expectations as them. Yes they did win titles years ago and yes they are a very highly liked/respected team. But they go into every season thinking championship or bust, they typically have one of the best records in the league every season but they've walked away empty-handed six years in a row and if OKC wins this series, then it'll be seven years in a row. And in the last few years, they've had some embarrassing playoff losses such as getting swept by the Suns, losing in the 1st round to an 8 seed, blowing their 2-0 lead and getting backdoor swept by OKC and blowing a 3-2 lead against Miami.


Thank you...and I would rep if able, but I can't


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> Have we laughed yet at how Ibaka was supposed to be out for the playoffs and he only missed two games


this is why I posted this



Champ said:


> ibaka deserves a medal for pulling off the greatest hoax of all time


it surely trumps the lochness monster hoax and is right on par with the paul pierce wheelchair moment


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Let's be honest. No one who has any real basketball knowledge overlooks the Spurs. No one who actually has knowledge of the NBA looks at the Spurs an under-the-radar team. We know how good they are.
> 
> *And I don't buy the conferences excuse*. Like I always say, the truly great teams will rise to the top regardless. If the Spurs or any of those other supposed Western contenders can't make it through the West then they likely didn't deserve to win the championship anyway.


I think it does have an impact especially these days because the difference of level between the two conferences has become embarrassingly big.

"if they can't make it through the west, they didn't deserve the championship". 

Well, It seems logical since the team that made it through the West deserves it more than the Spurs. Maybe my words about the Heat earlier have been misinterpreted : they deserved their last 2 titles. I'm just saying they might not have been so successful had they play in the Western conference which is a lot tougher.

And btw, I agree with your first statement but sadly, few people have real basketball knowledge.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Well, Westbrook was supposed to have missed like 6 weeks at the beginning of the season and came back at the end of the first week. So something tells me the Thunder are a little secretive on the real injury diagnoses. That or Ibaka has developed Wolverine-like healing powers in honor of X-men coming out.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Aid180 said:


> Well, Westbrook was supposed to have missed like 6 weeks at the beginning of the season and came back at the end of the first week. So something tells me the Thunder are a little secretive on the real injury diagnoses. That or Ibaka has developed Wolverine-like healing powers in honor of X-men coming out.


They give their extra weeks to Derrick Rose :

How nice of them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I think Spurs don't deserve their shit due to the fact they're in the Western conference. The Spurs get beat by teams that have more talent and athleticism than they do. It's just the way it's always been and some years they just get outplayed due(against the Suns/Grizzlies; although against the grizz they had an injured Manu when Manu used to be more vital to the team's success).

There's also the fact they have a heavily aged three stars. Parker/Duncan/Manu(not even a star anymore) really just manage to do more every year than we expect and then when facing the current superstars of the league they just can't keep up anymore. 

Have they had their fair share of shortcomings? Obviously, every team does, but they've also had unparalleled success and their amount of championships is fine. Your pats get those same passes, Noto, so I'd be careful when criticizing other teams for having the same problems while still having great success. :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I don't think the Pats get a pass. People clown them for losing to the Giants both times, especially in 07, people were clowning them when they were one-and-done a couple years in a row despite having the best record in the conference.

Quit making the fucking conference excuse. The Spurs are CHAMPIONSHIP CONTENDERS. What conference they play in is irrelevant because if they are really as good as advertised and are capable of winning a title then they should be able to beat ANYONE. The great teams will rise. People need to stop making excuses for teams that don't need them.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

can't make that comparison, magic. the spurs have perennially had an elite defense whereas the pats are just now seemingly elite after displaying mediocrity on that side of the field for years. personnel wise the comparison is invalid, especially if you're comparing them to last year's team that featured about five entirely new faces in the offense.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Your guess for tonight's game ??

Well, I said Heat in 6 so Pacers ftw tonight. Lance Stephenson has been embarassed a couple of times. He'll catch fire tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I don't see what excuses I'm making. They're not the best team in the league anymore so they don't win the championship anymore. The great teams will rise and those great teams rise above the Spurs as they typically have more talent than them. Aside from the loses to Suns/Grizz can you really say that any of the Spurs loses were against teams that weren't more talented and gifted than they were? You have to remember that Pop gets more out of his team and players than any other coach and his ability to create that unity in his locker room and the court allows his team to play better than the sum of its parts. Once they meet a more talented team they usually end up losing to them and this is nothing new. There's a reason there was a Lakers dynasty in between the Spurs first title and their second title. A team simply became better than them and they had no answer for that amount of talent. It's the same case against the Heat and the same case against the Thunder.

No excuses, they're just not the best team in the league every year even if their regular season record might indicate they are. Spurs have lost their last 12/14 against the Thunder with Ibaka in their lineup. Honestly I didn't really think this was a hard series to predict until Ibaka went down as the Thunder have been better than the Spurs since that 2012 series and almost all their games since then have been a reflection of that.


And the Spurs are no longer a top defensive team, Champ. Name top defenders on their team. Leonard? Do you still consider Duncan a defensive juggernaut? Parker is a guy you have to hide. Green is good but nothing great, etc. Again they're just playing better than the sum of their parts and that comparison isn't unfair at all. You guys are just getting defensive now since I brought up a team you like. Pats definitely get a pass by the media/fans/etc whenever they lose a playoff game and the shit they get is usually just shit saying they should have won more, just like you guys are saying about the Spurs now. :kobe8



Anyways, Westbrook outscored the entire Spurs starting unit last night. :westbrook2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

@tna pacers stave off elimination by winning a tightly contested game and the series ends in miami.



Red Viper said:


> the Spurs are no longer a top defensive team, Champ.


4th best defensive rating in the league this season despite kawhi/splitter/green/manu missing extended periods with injuries. they have the ability to flip the switch in the playoffs as well. I still consider them up there with the best of them on the defensive end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Aid180 said:


> Well, Westbrook was supposed to have missed like 6 weeks at the beginning of the season and came back at the end of the first week. So something tells me the Thunder are a little secretive on the real injury diagnoses. That or Ibaka has developed Wolverine-like healing powers in honor of X-men coming out.


Same medical staff that nixed the Tyson Chandler trade...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

They were swept by a less talented Suns team, they were beat by an 8 seed in 2011 and they might not have been more talented on paper but they were the heavy favorites against the Thunder in 2012 (Mind you they were on an 18 game winning streak coming into that series). I'll give you Miami but that was still one of the biggest chokejobs in NBA history.

The Spurs ranked 3rd in defensive rating this season. To suggest they aren't an elite defensive team anymore is laughable...

Who's getting defensive? The Pats don't get a pass, certainly not from me. The Spurs don't get a pass from me either. I don't know why you're trying to make this about them anyway. The Patriots have nothing to do with the NBA.

@HeatWave: The same medical staff that knew about Jeff Green's heart issues but didn't say anything about it. Thank god it was detected before it could've done any serious damage.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I really couldn't care less about their defensive rating in the regular season to be completely honest. How much of that do you think is Pop's ability to literally outcoach 99% of the league and find flaws in their offense to exploit by their defense? Again, their unity allows them to play way above their actually capabilities and their chemistry is down to a tee. No one on their team can effectively guard Westbrook. No one on their team can effectively guard Durant, even Leonard, but tbf no one really can. No one on their team can effectively guard Ibaka. That's their 3 top players and basically the only 3 players they need to stop and they can't do it because they CAN'T outcoach that amount of talent and athleticism.


And I'm not even giving them a pass. I'm just saying they're not the best team which is why they're not winning the league. They have the best coach, the best bench, one of the best passing systems in the league, but not the most talent and not the most athleticism and that simply prevents them from overcoming some teams.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

there usually isn't a single player in general that can shut down a superstar though. that's why you have to provide help. for the most part their ability to rotate/guard passing lanes and close out on shooters from any area is top notch.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

"How much of that do you think is Pop's ability to literally outcoach 99% of the league and find flaws in their offense to exploit by their defense?"

Uhh don't you think that's kinda what makes them so great on defense? I fail to see how this is a bad thing or this is a thing to discredit them by. If anything this helps the argument about how good they are on defense.

It's not about the individual players. It's about the TEAM defense. Collectively they play great defense. They don't have to have multiple defensive stoppers in the starting lineup, they play in great in their team defense. Of course it would be great if they did have that but you don't have to have that to have a great team defense. FWIW I think Kawhi is a top 5 perimeter defender and Duncan is still one of the better defensive anchors in the league. They are a premier defensive team and them struggling against the Thunder does not change that. There are not many teams who have players that can shut down Westbrook & Durant. They've struggled against Ibaka but I have faith that Pop is capable of making the necessary adjustments.

Other than Memphis what team has players that are individually capable of shutting or slowing down Westbrook, Durant AND Ibaka?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> They were swept by a less talented Suns team, they were beat by an 8 seed in 2011 and they might not have been more talented on paper but they were the heavy favorites against the Thunder in 2012 (Mind you they were on an 18 game winning streak coming into that series). I'll give you Miami but that was still one of the biggest chokejobs in NBA history.
> 
> The Spurs ranked 3rd in defensive rating this season. To suggest they aren't an elite defensive team anymore is laughable...
> 
> ...


Maybe Spurs' biggest weakness is that they rest too much on their awesome system. It works most of the time but when It doesn't work, they struggle. They always look for the extra pass which is great but doesn"t work against defenders like Westbrook. And ibaka's presence alone limit Spurs' scoring in the paint. they struggle outside their confort zone.

And yes, they do choke sometimes. Ginobili was nowhere to be found last year in the postseason. Guess they're human after all.

About the Suns sweep. I believe It was in Spurs' worst season of the Duncan/Parker/Manu era (they finished like 6th or 7th I believe). And the Suns hate the Spurs.


----------



## BigBossPunk (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

My prediction for the NBA Championship is Spurs beat the heat by 4-1


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> The Thunder have outplayed the Spurs the last two games, yes. I'll give them full credit for that. I never said the Spurs lost these two games because they choked and not because of the Thunder's adjustments as well as the return of Ibaka.
> 
> The sentiment that I, and I think HeatWave, have is that the Spurs get a pass for their shortcomings that other teams probably wouldn't get that have the same expectations as them. Yes they did win titles years ago and yes they are a very highly liked/respected team. But they go into every season thinking championship or bust, they typically have one of the best records in the league every season but they've walked away empty-handed six years in a row and if OKC wins this series, then it'll be seven years in a row. And in the last few years, they've had some embarrassing playoff losses such as getting swept by the Suns, losing in the 1st round to an 8 seed, blowing their 2-0 lead and getting backdoor swept by OKC and blowing a 3-2 lead against Miami.


Spurs = Regular season heroes?



Champ said:


> they would've beaten the '09 magic handily. *lakers too.*


Nah.

Gasol would've done work to Bosh, Kobe would've ate Wade alive, only person who would've done anything is LeBron. Even then Ariza would've made it tough. Can't remember if Bynum was there or not. But with him Heat would lose in 5.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I think last year was definitely a choke for SA especially that game 6 where Pop fucked up and they missed a couple of FTs.

I don't really think 2010 or 2011 was a choke. In 2010, PHX was just the better team imo. SA had no answer for Nash and the P&R with TD on the decline and being unable to guard the perimeter anymore and they couldn't really match up with PHX when they went small. In 2011, Manu missed a game and something that's important is that SA completely collapsed late in the season, sorta like Indy this year except that Indy started struggling even earlier. SA was 57-13 at one point and went 4-8 to close the season to finish 61-21. They were definitely not in top form heading into that series and Memphis was a tough match up for an 8th seed. IIRC, ZBo/Gasol really worked them and Allen played good D on Parker.

2012 is debatable considering they were up 2-0 but I do think OKC is a tough match up for them because of their athleticism and suffocating defense. Same with this year. I don't think they choked in these last 2 games, they were just outplayed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hibbert Watch: He gets 12-15 shot attempts, I say Indy wins and I don't mean 8-9 shot attempts after the game is out of hand


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Doug Collins ladies & gentlemen https://vine.co/v/MdvWvit3q7E


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Doug Collins ladies & gentlemen https://vine.co/v/MdvWvit3q7E


:lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Quite a few snipers in Indy it seems.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy gotta stop foolin and take advantage of LBJ's foul issues. They keep playing Iso ball, LeBron can sit all he wants and Miami will still win


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indiana down 9 at half and Lebron only played 10 minutes. They're fucked.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Miami +13 with LeBron on the bench. and they call him the best player in the world...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Does anyone here have the LeBron app? I want to know where he's at because I ain't seen him at the game yet.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He's too busy plotting his inevitable 20 point 3rd quarter. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good job, Roy.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

THIS IS HILARIOUS...Wow


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I still can't believe Bron has 5 fouls. Dude should've sprinted down the court like last year when they called a foul on him. That call was ehhhh to me, probably should've been a no call.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Amazing.. the Pacers only have four assists past the midway point of the third quarter. Brutal.


Get these dudes a real point guard man


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LmaoNBA.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Beasley coming in :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, LeBron has 5 fouls? 

He's gonna pull a new York again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Not sure why Indy doesn't apply ball pressure more often and look to force turnovers. It worked very well for them on a few possessions there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

SaveUsLBJ

The God MC Beasley has arrived. Thank you BasedGod


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PG woke the fuck up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I have no idea how to describe this game tonight...nothing makes sense lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lance flopping :lol


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

How in the world is this still a game? I mean seriously, you had Lebron out for most of the game.

Why?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Born Ready http://vine.co/v/Mdr7EPaEKPF


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George. Somewhere another #24 is proud.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

PG going off :wall


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PAUL GEORGE.
OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:george


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

George has me hard as a rock, gonna attempt to catfish him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yo man....Miami pulls this off...I don't know man


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Dafaq was that Scola. Holy hell...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why is Scola even inbounding...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

.............


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

2 missed FTs. Would've made it a 2 possession game. SMH.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LeBron for the 3. Calling it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh... PG always makes those crucial free throws.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LolBosh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George saves the day. Dude was going off with the 3's :george


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the first time Lebron hasn't scored double digits in the playoffs?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Thank god for that. Miami will probably close it out at home in game 6 but at least the Pacers are making them work for it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Jesus Shuttlesworth was open...Indy lucky Bosh didn't see him, still a good play. Go for the kill, not the tie


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

FUCKING BOSH!! ENOUGH WITH THE FUCKING MISSED 3 POINTERS!!!!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

What a game! But, still, Pacers need PG shooting like crazy and LeBron playing only 24 minutes to barely win it. Heat wraps it up on Friday.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

If Lebron had Lance Stephenson's competitive fire he would already have 4-5 rings. How tf did the Pacers win that game tho, probably deserved to lose with that comedy of errors in the final 2 minutes.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What happened to them at the end? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



RyanPelley said:


> Is this the first time Lebron hasn't scored double digits in the playoffs?


8 point game in the finals vs the Mavs brother.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> *If Lebron had Lance Stephenson's competitive fire he would already have 4-5 rings.* How tf did the Pacers win that game tho, probably deserved to lose with that comedy of errors in the final 2 minutes.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Helmsley said:


>


Lance Stephenson has more fire in his belly then Lebron. U mad bro?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

If he had fire in his belly he'd be dead, bro...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> If Lebron had Lance Stephenson's competitive fire he would already have 4-5 rings.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> 8 point game in the finals vs the Mavs brother.


Ahhh okay. Thanks man.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Saying a jobber like Lance has more competitive fire than James is so ignorant I just don't know what to think. I'm no James fan or anything, but please. And no, I'm not mad. Why would I be?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


Why is the best PF of all-time only $3?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ESPN got a little ahead of themselves, yeah?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*






I know ever since the Malace at the Palace this league has become bitch-made, but screw this lol. Stephenson was punking them. And he blew in LeBron's ear!??? Lol gtfoh. At least mean mug this fool.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Helmsley said:


> Saying a jobber like Lance has more competitive fire than James is so ignorant I just don't know what to think. I'm no James fan or anything, but please. And no, I'm not mad. Why would I be?


Stephenson might be the best 2-guard in the league, brother (Probably not, but he's up there). He's no jobber.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



RyanPelley said:


> ESPN got a little ahead of themselves, yeah?


fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pryme tyme how mad are you that Lebron is going to end up a top 10 player of all time, with multiple rings, a fantastic legacy, some of the most impressive stats of all time and isn't even close to being done yet?


does it make you mad that heat are likely going to win this series brah?


does it make you mad that they'll likely will the title again this season too?



say it with me, 3 PEAT. 3 PEAT. 3 PEAT.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Not even close in terms of talent but in terms of competitive fire Lance over Lebron. How is that even up for discussion? You dont have to be more talented to hsve more of an insatiable, by any means necessary, will to win


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










LANCE


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> Pryme tyme how mad are you that Lebron is going to end up a top 10 player of all time, with multiple rings, a fantastic legacy, some of the most impressive stats of all time and isn't even close to being done yet?
> 
> 
> does it make you mad that heat are likely going to win this series brah?
> ...



Lebron already is top 10, arguably top 5 wtf are you on about?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



RetepAdam. said:


> Why is the best PF of all-time only $3?


Was wondering that too. It's a nice bargain though lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> LANCE


Smh.......


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> Lebron already is top 10, arguably top 5 wtf are you on about?




he is not arguably in the top 5. :ti



top 10 is arguable, but people be underrating LEGENDS like crazy these days.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Skip Bayless @RealSkipBayless · 18m
> 
> LeBron HAS TO take that ball all way to the basket and either make the shot or get fouled. No pass. Still afraid to shoot those FTs for OT.


Skip once again proving he knows little about basketball. If Lebron tried to go up with the shot he would have gotten blocked. Both George and Hibbert were there to meet him at the rim.

And why the hell were the announcers saying that Hibbert shouldn't have been in the game? Did they not see the game last year where Lebron got an easy layup? Damned if you do, damned if you don't man.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Chrome said:


> Was wondering that too. It's a nice bargain though lol.


It makes it way too easy.

If you bump Duncan to $5 (which he should be), then I'd probably go...

$2 Stockton
$5 Jordan
$5 LeBron
$2 Dirk
$1 Hakeem

Considered going KG/Shaq, but I wouldn't want to clog the lanes too much and limit MJ and LeBron's ability to attack the rim. Plus, there's only one ball, and Dirk/Dream can probably add more in a supporting role.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> he is not arguably in the top 5. :ti
> 
> 
> 
> top 10 is arguable, but people be underrating LEGENDS like crazy these days.


Lebron absolutely is arguably top 5 already. MJ, Magic, Wilt, Bird, Lebron is a respectable top 5 list. It's subjective though arguments can be made for a couple guys being top 5. I have Kareem in there over Lebron but you can make the argument for Lebron


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Stall_19 said:


> Skip once again proving he knows little about basketball. If Lebron tried to go up with the shot he would have gotten blocked. Both George and Hibbert were there to meet him at the rim.


And he wasn't getting the calls he usually gets in games. Just like Spo just said it - they're satisfied with that last shot. And they should be, Bosh just shot a 3 in the 4th and that corner is his spot.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Stall_19 said:


> Skip once again proving he knows little about basketball. *If Lebron tried to go up with the shot he would have gotten blocked.* Both George and Hibbert were there to meet him at the rim.
> 
> And why the hell were the announcers saying that Hibbert shouldn't have been in the game? Did they not see the game last year where Lebron got an easy layup? Damned if you do, damned if you don't man.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Stall_19 said:


> Skip once again proving he knows little about basketball. If Lebron tried to go up with the shot he would have gotten blocked. Both George and Hibbert were there to meet him at the rim.
> 
> And why the hell were the announcers saying that Hibbert shouldn't have been in the game? Did they not see the game last year where Lebron got an easy layup? Damned if you do, damned if you don't man.


Bayless is a troll who knows fuck all about ball. Dude got sonned by Cuban on First Take a couple of years back. If he's making the argument Bron should've taken the last shot, he should've said Bron could have pulled up for a mid range J to tie or 3 to win. I'm not really bothered by what he did, he drove, drew the defense and Bosh got a semi-decent look. 

And I think Jackson was saying Hibbert should've been out so they could've guarded the 3 pt line better since a 3 would have won the game for MIA. He was basically saying he'd rather give up the 2 than the 3 so they don't lose the game that way.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> Lebron absolutely is arguably top 5 already. MJ, Magic, Wilt, Bird, Lebron is a respectable top 5 list. It's subjective though arguments can be made for a couple guys being top 5. *I have Kareem in there over Lebron but you can make the argument for Lebron*


How? :lmao

Kareem was a 6-time MVP, 6-time champion. He's the NBA's all-time leading scorer by a comfortable margin. LeBron has pretty much guaranteed himself a spot in the Top 10, but he hasn't assured himself of a spot in the Top 5 yet. He still has plenty of work to do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Bosh is open at the moment, but then Hill comes over which left Ray open just enough he could get it off before West makes it over. This is what has been killing Indy the past 2 years, when a player is driving at Hibbert's man is open for 3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

subbed.

Miami taking the title again.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Let's try this guys and stop ranting about nonsense


isaiah
mj
durant
duncan
shaq.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Bosh is open at the moment, but then Hill comes over which left Ray open just enough he could get it off before West makes it over. This is what has been killing Indy the past 2 years, when a player is driving at Hibbert's man is open for 3


Nah, if you watch the play, West had already rotated to Ray.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

UDFK do you realize Lebron > Kobe yet?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> isaiah
> mj
> durant
> duncan
> shaq.


i would pick the same

originally i had notwitzski but i had an extra point so i took duncan


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Just finished watching the Hawks win...uh..why did LeBron only play 21 minutes and score only 7 points?


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

"Lance Blowing Lebron" is trending worldwide. Quite the choice of words. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Just finished watching the Hawks win...uh..why did LeBron only play 21 minutes and score only 7 points?


He was in foul trouble.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Chrome said:


> He was in foul trouble.




LeBron in foul trouble? Rigged.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Skip Bayless is going to be even more insufferable than usual tomorrow. Guy probably had an out of body experience.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Nah, if you watch the play, West had already rotated to Ray.


Interesting...Well then, great move by West..My bad


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Heat aren't worried at all, Lebron had 5 fouls before the 4th and still only lost by 3.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> LeBron on if he had ever blown in someone's ear: "I've blown in my wife's ear."














:lmao


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










PG: Stockton ($2)
SG: Jordan ($5)
SF: Pippen ($1)
PF: Duncan ($3)
C: Hakeem ($1)

Leaves $3 for extra players I could bring off the bench:

Durant ($2)
Garnett ($1)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Heat aren't worried at all, Lebron had 5 fouls before the 4th and still only lost by 3.


HEAT dont even need to worry bc fuck the Pacers.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> :lmao


I wonder how many people in here are old enough to get this reference...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> I wonder how many people in here are old enough to get this reference...


Hahahaha whats a cartridge daddy? :lmao


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> I wonder how many people in here are old enough to get this reference...


I'm pretty sure a video game cartridge isn't an archaic piece of hardware that the younger generation can't recognize.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Tater said:


> I wonder how many people in here are old enough to get this reference...


Lol. It took like 3-5 minutes to blow them damn games. I used to have a Nintendo 1985. I had Duck Hunt, Robocop, TMNT, etc... I sold it years ago though. Wish I haven't. Down the line it's going to be worth something.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


>


WTF :lmao the Pacers are lucky Paul George caught on fire. Otherwise, they would've lost this game.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34741577 said:


> Lol. It took like 3-5 minutes to blow them damn games. I used to have a Nintendo 1985. I had Duck Hunt, Robocop, TMNT, etc... I sold it years ago though. Wish I haven't. Down the line it's going to be worth something.


Thats what they said about the Commodore and the Atari but they aint worth shit lol.
Thats what they said about sports and Marvel cards. Again, minimal value. 

I have Atari but its broken, smashed to pieces lol. I have NES but I dont even know where it is. I had SNES but I gave it away to some little kids. Still got the N64 and PS2 - working great. Skipped the PS3 generation but I'm getting the PS4 as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Spo pussied out pulling BEAZ after a few minutes. Would have had a monster 4th. 

HEAT going to crush Indy on Friday it's not even going to be pretty. I'd be shocked if the 4th quarter is competitive.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

George having his best game of the series + LeBron having career playoff lows for points scored and minutes played = Pacers by 3 (and Bosh had a decent look to win it for Miami)


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Heat by 10+ in game 6. Everything went right for Indy and wrong for Miami and the Heat were still a missed Bosh 3 away from winning. Haven't seen the consistency from George that makes me believe he'll continue to knock down those crucial shots going forward. I expect missed jumpers, bad rotations, and stupid Hibbert shots/turnovers in game 6. Basically the same Pacers we saw in games 2-4. WCF is very interesting match up wise for the Heat, Spurs would probably beat Miami... the Thunder would probably go down in 5.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

https://vine.co/v/MdrhhxOO63z


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Game 5 WCF is where it's at. 

Although, the Heat/Pacers game 5 was actually entertaining.. if you exclude the first 3 quarters. I mean how the hell were the Pacers struggling with LeBron having the worst game of his life?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> UDFK do you realize Lebron > Kobe yet?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I don't like the Heat at all, but damn, that was a disgrace. But hey, all in the (ratings) game, yo. Whoever needs some help, the office is there for ya. Adam Silver is the booker of the year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

That was a fucking weird game PG went all Kobe mode in the 4th. Oh well game 6, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who you guys got for tonight? 

Rooting for the spurs, once again. Only have lost 1 game at home so far this playoff and surely Westbrook must still be a little groggy after playing 46 minutes, the having to travel. 

Liking these odds so far. I hope to see diaw be more aggressive and stick his ass into ibaka and Durant instead of staying outside 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lance Stephenson is hilarious :

Can someone make a smiley off his "blowing on Lebron" face ?

Anyway i've been going through the last several pages and I saw LeBron>Kobe.

It's a real hard debate but I'd still go with Kobe. Kobe is one of the most skilled player of all time. He's also one of the goat when we talk about mental toughness and killer instinct. 

It's very close though and LeBron still has quite the time to make me change my mind.

About the 15$ all-time challenge, I'd go with :

PG : John Stockton (2$)
SG : Michael Jordan (5$)
SF : Kevin Durant (2$)
PF : Tim Duncan (3$)
C : Shaquille O'Neal (2$)

6th man : Dwayne Wade (1$)

Or

PG : Stockton (2$)
SG : Kobe Bryant (4$)
SF : LeBron James (5$)
PF : Kevin Garnett (1$)
C : Hakeem "The Dream" (how is he only 1$ ?)

6th man : Kevin Durant


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Man, Ibaka has had some serious presence in this series. Dude is pretty much changing shots at the rim, shutting down the P&R, allowing the perimeter guys to be more aggressive and look for steals since he's back there to erase their mistakes etc. 

SA needs to adjust tho by finding Ibaka's man spotting up instead of trying to shoot over him, having Ibaka's man short roll to the middle instead of popping out when they use him in the P&R and better yet, use Perk in the P&R more often since he's terrible at defending it.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pop needs to put Boris Diaw instead of Splitter who's being bullied and raped by Ibaka, Perkins (or Adams). Diaw is much more versatile. He can pass and shoot from 3. He also can post up and is strong enough to resist Ibaka's strength.

But the series depend pretty much on the Thunder. If they're able to put that defensive intensity they put in games 3 & 4, they're unstoppable.

Only OKC can stop OKC.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> Pop needs to put Boris Diaw instead of Splitter who's being bullied and raped by Ibaka, Perkins (or Adams). Diaw is much more versatile. He can pass and shoot from 3. He also can post up and is strong enough to resist Ibaka's strength.
> 
> But the series depend pretty much on the Thunder. If they're able to put that defensive intensity they put in games 3 & 4, they're unstoppable.
> 
> Only OKC can stop OKC.


He's given Diaw some minutes. The thing is they need to utilize his talents a lot better. Too often, he's positioned behind the arc and SA don't even look for him when he's open. And he has a decent post game and is a good passer so those are things that you can utilize. TD hasn't really been effective as a 1 on 1 scorer in this series because Ibaka and Perk do a good job on him. He used his size advantage against KD in game 1 but Perk takes that away and Ibaka can use his length and quickness to bother him. Diaw can give them another post up threat.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> UDFK do you realize Lebron > Kobe yet?


In what universe?

I don't think LeBron could take over Finals games with a fouled out Shaq sitting on the sidelines.

As much as I want the Heat to lose & to see Indiana force a Game 7, I just can't see it happening. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> In what universe?
> 
> I don't think LeBron could take over Finals games with a fouled out Shaq sitting on the sidelines.
> 
> As much as I want the Heat to lose & to see Indiana force a Game 7, I just can't see it happening. I hope I'm wrong.


Lebron is perfectly capable of taking over Finals games.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Lebron is perfectly capable of taking over Finals games.


*cough* Dallas *cough*

I know, these LeChoke James jokes are getting old but it was an easy one :bron2:lelbron


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Lebron is perfectly capable of taking over Finals games.


Never said he isn't.

I just don't think he can do it with his second best player in foul trouble.

Especially since Wade is usually the one coming through in the clutch.



TNA Original said:


> *cough* Dallas *cough*
> 
> I know, this LeChoke James jokes are getting old but it was an easy one :bron2:lelbron


lol

Not only in 2011 but he almost choked away the Finals last year in Game 6, with those two turnovers. granted he did hit that three.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

what three? i clearly remember Lebron bricking a three to end game 6, being left WIDE OPEN and bosh still opting to pass to allen in a convoluted corner than letting James brick another one. :ti


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> In what universe?
> 
> I don't think LeBron could take over Finals games with a fouled out Shaq sitting on the sidelines.
> 
> As much as I want the Heat to lose & to see Indiana force a Game 7, I just can't see it happening. I hope I'm wrong.


*Lebron's Averages:* 27.1 PPG (49.7%/34.1%/74.7%), 6.9 AST, 7.2 REB, 1.7 STL, 0.8 BLK, 3.3 TO
*Kobe's Averages: * 25.5 PPG (45.4%/33.5%/83.8%), 4.8 AST, 5.3 REB, 1.2 STL, 0.2 BLK, 3.0 TO

*Lebron's Accolades: *4-time MVP, 2-time Champion, 2-time Finals MVP, 10-time All-Star, 7-time All-NBA First Team
*Kobe's Accolades: *1-time MVP, 5-time Champion, 2-time Finals MVP, 16-time All-Star, 10-time All-NBA First Team

LeBron's got another ~7 years left too, and that doesn't include his likely 3rd championship/Finals MVP combo nor his All-NBA 1st team nomination for this season. Pretty comparable, breh. Well on his way to being the NEW GOAT. ::lebron8


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> what three? i clearly remember Lebron bricking a three to end game 6, being left WIDE OPEN and bosh still opting to pass to allen in a convoluted corner than letting James brick another one. :ti


He missed one, then hit one didn't he? idk.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> *Lebron's Averages:* 27.1 PPG (49.7%/34.1%/74.7%), 6.9 AST, 7.2 REB, 1.7 STL, 0.8 BLK, 3.3 TO
> *Kobe's Averages: * 25.5 PPG (45.4%/33.5%/83.8%), 4.8 AST, 5.3 REB, 1.2 STL, 0.2 BLK, 3.0 TO
> 
> *Lebron's Accolades: *4-time MVP, 2-time Champion, 2-time Finals MVP, 10-time All-Star, 7-time All-NBA First Team
> ...


I don't put too much stock into those MVP's, It's a joke Kobe only has one. Those are Media awards & LeBron is more media friendly than Kobe.

I don't put too much stock into stats either, because it never tells the entire story. Those stats are impressive, but when I watch him play, most of his points come from bulldozing into the paint & FTs. He's certainly not a better scorer or a better three point shooter compared to Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So are you saying that LeBron only won those MVP's because he's friendly to the media and not because he deserved them? 

LeBron for his career averages 8.6 FT attempts per game, Kobe averages 7.6. LeBron averages a whopping ONE more free throw attempt per game and you're discrediting him because of that?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Kobe only has 1 MVP Award?


:kobe


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LeBron deserves his 4 mvps but the fact that kobe has won the award only once is a shame.

What's the point of debating over who's the best ? I'm pretty sure your opinions won't change.

Let's just say they're two all time greats, the kind of player we won't see very often.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

How is LeBron not a better 3-point shooter than Kobe? It's a fairly cut and dry thing, they're all long jumpers. It's not like we're talking about their ability as a score overall. I mean...A three is a three. LeBron's increased his jumper dramatically over the past few seasons, there's not much doubt to whom is the better shooter from deep.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> So are you saying that LeBron only won those MVP's because he's friendly to the media and not because he deserved them?
> 
> LeBron for his career averages 8.6 FT attempts per game, Kobe averages 7.6. LeBron averages a whopping ONE more free throw attempt per game and you're discrediting him because of that?


No.

But I think that is a big part of why he has more than Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> No.
> 
> But I think that is a big part of why he has more than Kobe.


Nah I'd say that has nothing to do with it.

LeBron has simply had more seasons where he was the best player/had the best season in the league.

Truth be told, I don't think Kobe deserved the one MVP he got. I feel that Chris Paul was robbed and that he was more deserving. However, I also feel that Kobe should've won the MVP in 06 instead of Steve Nash winning again.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Nah I'd say that has nothing to do with it.
> 
> *LeBron has simply had more seasons where he was the best player/had the best season in the league.*
> 
> Truth be told, I don't think Kobe deserved the one MVP he got. I feel that Chris Paul was robbed and that he was more deserving. However, I also feel that Kobe should've won the MVP in 06 instead of Steve Nash winning again.


That's cool, but you could make a case for Dwight Coward winning one & Durant winning last year. Hell Kobe could've won in 2010 as well. But that's another discussion for another day. 

And I'd have to agree with the second part about Nash. I love Nash, but yeah Kobe should've won. He averaged 35 & Lakers won 45 in a stacked West conference, with Lamar Odom as the second best player. 

About the Media thing. I heard a lot of people sayin only reason D. Rose won in 2011 is because of the decision thing. And Rose didn't deserve it, Which is flat out ridiculous.

Oan, Melo turned 30 today.

Clock is ticking brah, come on to Chicago.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> *Lebron's Averages:* 27.1 PPG (49.7%/34.1%/74.7%), 6.9 AST, 7.2 REB, 1.7 STL, 0.8 BLK, 3.3 TO
> *Kobe's Averages: * 25.5 PPG (45.4%/33.5%/83.8%), 4.8 AST, 5.3 REB, 1.2 STL, 0.2 BLK, 3.0 TO
> 
> *Lebron's Accolades: *4-time MVP, 2-time Champion, 2-time Finals MVP, 10-time All-Star, 7-time All-NBA First Team
> ...



Yeah, I love the numbers guys, because they look at a bottom line without talking about things such as:

Lebron hit the league as an INSTANT starter, so did Jordan, Kobe, had to work his way up, as a THIRD stringer, andbacking up Fisher, who was backing up Van Exel and Jones. It wasnt til his 3rd year that he was a starter, or that he didnt play more than 25 minutes a game til his 3rd year, or that he was voted as an All star before he was even an NBA starter. So lets do a more fair numbers crunch:

take out Kobe's 1st 2 years, where he wasnt a starter, dont add his stats AT ALL, and take out this year because of his injury, take out ALL of those stats, and just do what Kobe has done as a starter? Kobe's PPG is right there with LeBron at 27.4, and thats while being second fiddle to Shaq for a few years before he went to Miami.


Kobe Bryant is a scorer, LeBron is a facilitator. Kobe Bryant, who people claims played Hero ball all the time, had more balls at 18 than most guys have in the league today, because he WOULD take those shots. This is a comparison where no one is going to win, because LeBron dickriders are certain he is the 2nd coming of christ, whereas Kobe dickriders will always have a leg to stand on. And, in head to head matchups, Kobe Bryant has a winning record against Michael Jordan, and some of those are when Kobe was a punkass kid and Jordan was in his Prime legendary. 

Ask yourself this, has LeBron ever willed a team back on his own to win major games? Kobe did. Has LeBron had more of a record of NOT taking the big shot or taking it? Who made the bigger transition in his game? LeBron was always a power forward playing point guard the way he handles the ball. After Dallas beat them, he FINALLY, after 8 years, developed a post game, and thats it, thats all he has. Kobe went from being High Flying dunker > 2nd option in triangle > scoring machine > assassin. Kobe is now, the way Jordan was during the 2nd 3 peat, he was the guy you didnt want to play against, and damned sure not the guy you wanted to catch fire or take the last shot. LeBron doesnt have those qualities, and as long as he gets to play on a stacked team, where he can manage who is doing what, he never will.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Ask yourself this, has LeBron ever willed a team back on his own to win major games?


2007 Eastern Finals, Cleveland vs Detroit.

Game 5 Double OT winner to go up in the series 3-2. 48 points, Cleveland's final 25 points of the entire game and all 18 of Cleveland's points in OT. Hit the final shot in the first OT to force the second OT, hit the final shot in the second OT to win the game. In Detroit by the way in a time period where it was hard as hell to win there.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

there is literally no year other than 2008 in which kobe deserved mvp honors, and he's lucky he even won that year considering garnett and cp3 did more for their teams that season.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Nah I'd say that has nothing to do with it.
> 
> *LeBron has simply had more seasons where he was the best player/had the best season in the league.
> *
> Truth be told, I don't think Kobe deserved the one MVP he got. I feel that Chris Paul was robbed and that he was more deserving. However, I also feel that Kobe should've won the MVP in 06 instead of Steve Nash winning again.


This is very true. LeBron started reaching his peak when Kobe started to decline (still being awesome, but just not as much as before) and Kevin Durant wasn't yet the player he is today.

In all fairness, LeBron should have won the MVP title 5 consecutive times. I like Derrick Rose and the Bulls had the best record back then but he isn't on LeBron's level of dominance.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ugh, fucking comparisons, they're so retarded. What's everyone trying to prove? You guys are no better than YT/Bleacher/whatever comments section. Anyone can take two or three carefully picked parameters to make it go their way.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> This is very true. LeBron started reaching his peak when Kobe started to decline (still being awesome, but just not as much as before) and Kevin Durant wasn't yet the player he is today.
> 
> In all fairness, LeBron should have won the MVP title 5 consecutive times. *I like Derrick Rose and the Bulls had the best record back then but he isn't on LeBron's level of dominance.*


The criteria of the MVP award has changed.

D. Rose was in fact more valuable to his team than LeBron. The year before, the Bulls were 41-41, bounced out the first round. Then the next year they skyrocket to 62-20 (thanks in part to thibs) Rose averaged 25 & 7 or 8. He took his game to a different level & they made it to the ECF as well.

He became the first All-star starter since Jordan & took the team to their best record since Jordan.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

you can't make the claim that rose was more valuable when all the numbers suggest lebron deserved it more. it went to rose because he was the best player on the best team in the league that season. there was probably voter fatigue involved as well.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> The criteria of the MVP award has changed.
> 
> D. Rose was in fact more valuable to his team than LeBron. The year before, the Bulls were 41-41, bounced out the first round. Then the next year they skyrocket to 62-20 (thanks in part to thibs) Rose averaged 25 & 7 or 8. He took his game to a different level & they made it to the ECF as well.
> 
> He became the first All-star starter since Jordan & took the team to their best record since Jordan.


Derrick Rose was in fact very valuable to his team but still, I think LeBron didn't win because of voters fatigue. The Decision must have had an negative impact too.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> *you can't make the claim that rose was more valuable when all the numbers suggest lebron deserved it more.* it went to rose because he was the best player on the best team in the league that season. there was probably voter fatigue involved as well.


That's when you have to look at the circumstances. Like LeBron playing alongside two other stars & Rose playing as the only star on the team, going from 41-41 first round exit to 62-20 in the ECF.

Rose just played the better season imo. Sometimes you can't just use stats as the only barometer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Yeah, I love the numbers guys, because they look at a bottom line without talking about things such as:
> 
> Lebron hit the league as an INSTANT starter, so did Jordan, Kobe, had to work his way up, as a THIRD stringer, andbacking up Fisher, who was backing up Van Exel and Jones. It wasnt til his 3rd year that he was a starter, or that he didnt play more than 25 minutes a game til his 3rd year, or that he was voted as an All star before he was even an NBA starter. So lets do a more fair numbers crunch:
> 
> ...


I love how you mock me for discussing statistics, then you rebut me saying:



> take out Kobe's 1st 2 years, where he wasnt a starter, dont add his stats AT ALL


Okay, yeah! Let's completely disregard two years of his career! Do the same with LeBron's rookie season, which was his worst season as a pro (by a landslide), and his scoring average jumps all the way up to 28.2. 



> Kobe Bryant is a scorer, LeBron is a facilitator.


This is just stupid. How are you going to put such blatant and ignorant titles on them like that, especially when, again, LeBron's career PPG is higher than (or equal to if you really want to delete three seasons) Kobe's while he's also been quite a bit more efficient? Especially in recent years, where his efficiency is at an insane level. Plus, he's taken the initiative to improve his post game AND his shot from three, an aspect of Kobe's game that he never truly improved upon? 



> Kobe Bryant, who people claims played Hero ball all the time, had more balls at 18 than most guys have in the league today, because he WOULD take those shots. This is a comparison where no one is going to win, because LeBron dickriders are certain he is the 2nd coming of christ, whereas Kobe dickriders will always have a leg to stand on.


Do you expect me to say something in response to this? Hero ball? More balls at 18 than most guy today? LeBron dickriders are certain he's the 2nd coming of Christ? Kobe dickriders have a leg to stand on? :lmao



> And, in head to head matchups, Kobe Bryant has a winning record against Michael Jordan, and some of those are when Kobe was a punkass kid and Jordan was in his Prime legendary.


Come on, man. Even you know this is ridiculous. One of the win Kobe has against Michael, Kobe played 10 minutes and had 5 points. Jordan was OBVIOUSLY not in his prime from '96-'98 and '02-'03, especially in the latter. That's not even debatable. 



> Ask yourself this, has LeBron ever willed a team back on his own to win major games?


Yes.



> Has LeBron had more of a record of NOT taking the big shot or taking it?


I'm fairly certain that if you manage to find the statistics for these 'clutch moments,' you'd find that LeBron took the shot more often than he passed out of it. This is complete speculation on my part, but it is on your part, also. 



> LeBron was always a power forward playing point guard the way he handles the ball. After Dallas beat them, he FINALLY, after 8 years, developed a post game, and thats it, thats all he has. Kobe went from being High Flying dunker > 2nd option in triangle > scoring machine > assassin.


Exactly, he's a PF playing PG. This is the role he's played his entire career - His entire life. He's been the obvious best player in the NBA for years now, even without a post game. You're nitpicking. He's been among the best in the world in every facet of the game outside of post offense, and the point you're making is that because of that one deficiency that he HAD (this isn't even a fucking thing to argue about anymore), he's not worthy of the praise he receives? You're grasping at straws. The two biggest flaws in his game WERE the lack of post offense, and the inconsistency with his jump shot. He has corrected those flaws; he can score from the post, and he's a knockdown shooter from both inside and outside the arc, and turned himself into the most dominating player in the NBA. 

Why did Kobe never make himself into a dead-eye 3-point shooter? Why hasn't he been an elite defender? Why hasn't Kobe been a more efficient player? His career is nearly over and these flaws still exist. LeBron is still in his prime, and he's silenced all of his doubters.
---------------



CHIcagoMade said:


> That's cool, but you could make a case for Dwight Coward winning one & Durant winning last year. Hell Kobe could've won in 2010 as well. But that's another discussion for another day.


Dwight Coward? Still? :kobe


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LeBron is in no means a knockdown shooter & he's not an elite defender. 

He's an average one on one defender, I've seen LeBron get blown by way too many times & he flat out refused to gaurd Leonard last year while K.L was putting up monster numbers on him. He didn't switch onto Parker until the hamstring injury either. Great team/help defender though.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> That's when you have to look at the circumstances. Like LeBron playing alongside two other stars & Rose playing as the only star on the team, going from 41-41 first round exit to 62-20 in the ECF.
> 
> Rose just played the better season imo. Sometimes you can't just use stats as the only barometer.


the nba has never disclosed the criteria involved in selecting the winner nor defined their meaning of the term valuable, so we could argue in circles here, but i'm of the belief that when the numbers are in overwhelming favor of a player that led his team to 55+ wins, that guy should probably take the award home. 2011 is a good example. lebron trumped rose in PER, PIE, EWA, as well as win shares and led all other elite players in those categories by significant margins. at what point can you consider ignoring those actualities? even though rose was amazing in '11, it shouldn't be because a great player on the best defensive team won 4 more games in the regular season than the league's best player.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> LeBron is in no means a knockdown shooter & he's not an elite defender.
> 
> He's an average one on one defender, I've seen LeBron get blown by way too many times & he flat out refused to gaurd Leonard last year while K.L was putting up monster numbers on him. He didn't switch onto Parker until the hamstring injury either. Great team/help defender though.


While overrestimated in that department, LeBron is a very good defender. To his defense, Parker is an extremely tricky player, very hard to defend. He did shut Rose down in the 2011 ECF though.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> While overrestimated in that department, LeBron is a very good defender. To his defense, Parker is an extremely tricky player, very hard to defend. *He did shut Rose down in the 2011 ECF though.*


No, he didn't.

They (Heat) zero'd in on Rose focusing all their defense on him & since no one else could score that allowed Miami to beat us.

That's why we need :melo


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

so lance and roy were fined for flopping. lel.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> so lance and roy were fined for flopping. lel.


Dwayne Wade has to be fined too....but he won't :wade


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> No, he didn't.
> 
> They (Heat) zero'd in on Rose focusing all their defense on him & since no one else could score that allowed Miami to beat us.
> 
> That's why we need :melo


I hope melo goes to the Bulls too. Well, I hope he escapes from the embarrassement that is the NY Knicks franchise (sorry knicks fans) and Chicago seems to be his best option.

I do have a have a question...*

What is most likely to happen :

An injury free Rose season or Melo actually coming to windy city ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> No, he didn't.
> 
> They (Heat) zero'd in on Rose focusing all their defense on him & since no one else could score that allowed Miami to beat us.
> 
> That's why we need :melo


LeBron absolutely shut Rose down in the final minutes of the games.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> No, he didn't.
> 
> They (Heat) zero'd in on Rose focusing all their defense on him & since no one else could score that allowed Miami to beat us.
> 
> That's why we need :melo


Lebron IMO is an average NBA defender in comparison to the elite defenders like Marc Gasol, Tony Allen, Jimmy Butler, etc.

But in comparison to the superstars in the league (Melo, Kobe, Durant), I'd say that LeBron is one of the best and beats them all in defense by a mile.

When you're an elite player, you have a lot more responsibilities than just defending. For Lebron, he often leads the team in every statistic category. The fact that he's a 25+/5+5+ player while being a good defender is very impressive. He has a lot of responsibilities as their best player such as scoring, rebounding, being the facilitator, etc. If his primary role in a game is defending like Tony Allen or Shane Battier, then I have no doubt that he'd become as good of a defender as them. But difference between those players like I said is that LeBron has to carry more load. Defensive role players like Tony don't have coaches make plays for him, or expect them to score 25ppg.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hey Where's The Goth dude at?

Hibbert?! Flopping?! He's so BIG!! Chalmers?! He's so small! Send this man straight to hell.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Lebron IMO is an average NBA player in comparison to the elite defenders like Marc Gasol, Tony Allen, Jimmy Butler, etc.
> 
> But in comparison to the superstars in the league (Melo, Kobe, Durant), I'd say that LeBron is one of the best and beats them all in defense by a mile.
> 
> When you're an elite player, you have a lot more responsibilities than just defending. For Lebron, he often leads the team in every statistic category. The fact that he's a 25+/5+5+ player while being a good defender is very impressive. He has a lot of responsibilities as their best player such as scoring, rebounding, being the facilitator, etc. If his primary role in a game is defending like Tony Allen or Shane Battier, then I have no doubt that he'd become as good of a defender as them. But difference between those players like I said is that LeBron has to carry more load. Defensive role players like Tony don't have coaches make plays for him, or expect them to score 25ppg.



What you said. I'm no Heat fan. In fact, I dislike them very much. I'm not a LeBron fan either but I do admire what he's done.

I do believe he's one of the most versatile player of all time. He's definitely the one with the most pressure on his back. Each of his performances is scrutinized and he gets a lot of hate (often unfair).

These LeBron/Kobe/KD fans-feud should stop. We have a chance to witness these exceptionnal players. We shouldn't spit on them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

A throw away semi-troll of UDFK created this:mark:

pls continue


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> The criteria of the MVP award has changed.
> 
> D. Rose was in fact more valuable to his team than LeBron. The year before, the Bulls were 41-41, bounced out the first round. Then the next year they skyrocket to 62-20 (thanks in part to thibs) Rose averaged 25 & 7 or 8. He took his game to a different level & they made it to the ECF as well.
> 
> He became the first All-star starter since Jordan & took the team to their best record since Jordan.


Or you can look at it as LeBron left the division and opened the door for the Bulls to be something


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I do wish Lebron wins all the titles. Then the MAVS championship will be valued higher.

DIRK


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> I do wish Lebron wins all the titles. Then the MAVS championship will be valued higher.
> 
> DIRK


Holy hell ! That sounds awfull. Even Mark Cuban would throw up.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Are Kobe stans really trying to argue that Lebron is an average defender when Kobe has been coasting on his defensive reputation for the past several years?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Clips have been bought by former Microsoft CEO..Now the world can go back to not caring about the Clips again


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

for...2...billion. :bosh



Jim do the world a favour and sell the LAKERS. pls.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Kobe was always an overrated defender. He sags off a lot... 

LeBron has been the best overall player in the league since 2006.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Clearly not as overrated as all those Spurs team he had the pleasure of beating in the playoffs. :kobe9


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34767921 said:


> Kobe was always an overrated defender. He sags off a lot...
> 
> LeBron has been the best overall player in the league since 2006.


Kobe when locked in defensively is as good a defender as anybody, same with Lebron.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> Clearly not as overrated as all those Spurs team he had the pleasure of beating in the playoffs. :kobe9


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

why would I be mad? You beat an injured, 8th seeded team. As I recall the Lakers were enjoying a dynasty while the Spurs had to watch and could only capitalize AFTER our run ended. They also had the pleasure of capitalizing on titles BEFORE our teams got it going. Once Shaq/Kobe started gelling even a little it was over for the Spurs. Once Pau came over it was again over for the Spurs. They only ever managed to pop their head out when it was safe. :kobe9


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Ginobili and Fisher guarding each other, two of the worst floppers of all time


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

SA doing a better job of moving the ball and finding the 3 point shooters. That Pop adjustment benching Splitter paid off too.



cactus_jack22 said:


> Ginobili and Fisher guarding each other, two of the worst floppers of all time


You mean two of the best.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah, Manu's flopping is legendary:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Red Viper said:


> why would I be mad? You beat an injured, 8th seeded team. As I recall the Lakers were enjoying a dynasty while the Spurs had to watch and could only capitalize AFTER our run ended. They also had the pleasure of capitalizing on titles BEFORE our teams got it going. Once Shaq/Kobe started gelling even a little it was over for the Spurs. Once Pau came over it was again over for the Spurs. They only ever managed to pop their head out when it was safe. :kobe9


Couldn't you say the same thing to the Lakers?

David Robinson was in his waning years during the Lakers' 3peat. And the Lakers' 3peat dynasty ended because of the increased tension between Shaq and Kobe and not because of age. Shaq was still in his prime during their 2003 collapse although the Spurs did get knocked out by the Lakers next season. But don't forget that the Spurs also did not have Manu and Parker during the Lakers' 3-peat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Westbrook and Durant played almost 35 minutes and 4th quarter hasn't even started yet. This may cost them


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*San Antonio fans with the Ole chant at the end of the third quarter.* :zayn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

No backdoor sweep this year, OKC! arker

Now that Spurs know they can beat OKC this season, they just need to know how to weather the storm. YES. PUN INTENDED.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Man, no wonder everyone thinks the Spurs are boring. When was the last time they had a close game? They either blow out a team or get blown out. :


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:lol It's been like that since Game 7 of the first round. Every game has been a blow out win/lose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

When the Spurs offense runs like this, they're god damn terrifying.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Spurs up 32 when they were just hovering around 14-16

Damn, they're bench. :allen1


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Someone from the Spurs needs to knock out Fisher.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Someone from the Spurs needs to knock out Fisher.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> Who you guys got for tonight?
> 
> Rooting for the spurs, once again. Only have lost 1 game at home so far this playoff and surely Westbrook must still be a little groggy after playing 46 minutes, the having to travel.
> 
> ...




GOOD CALL. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I guess the Spurs decided to try this game...they falsely let OKC win those 2 games to make the series more interesting.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Yeah muthafuckers... Hope they win game 6 in OKC so they shut people up for good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Joel said:


> You as a Spurs fan will hope it goes to 7. But Thunder will probably wrap it up in Game 6.


Welp...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

JACKSON
TYSON
JORDAN
GAME 6


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

25% from 3 for OKC...

50% (51% overall) for the Spurs...

Yikes.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Came back from lunch to find the Spurs winning by more then 10. I was happy with that. I think OKC wins game 6 and sends it back to SA for game 7. Spurs will win this series on their home court.

EDIT: I'd love for the Spurs to win game 6 though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Spurs in 7


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I don't know about 7, anymore. They seem to have found a way to go away with this "IBAKA/IBLAKA" problem by spacing out the floor more.

Apparently, Ibaka and Jackson had lingering issues with their respective injuries so who knows how ready they will be for game 6.

But then again, they suck in Oklahoma.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This WCF screams 7 games. To this point, It seems the visiting team gets blown out every time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34767921 said:


> Kobe was always an overrated defender. He sags off a lot...
> 
> LeBron has been the best overall player in the league since 2006.




Cash, didn't we have this talk about your horrible opinions? :ann1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cash, didn't we have this talk about your horrible opinions? :ann1


I remember we had a discussion about them Baltimore Flappy Birds in the Supernatural thread :


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cash, didn't we have this talk about your horrible opinions? :ann1


I agree w/ him :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Genesis is cool, but I guess he likes the Ravens & Lolakers.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pretty confident now in saying home court is going to decide the WCF. I don't think there will be 1 road win here. Spurs in 7.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Steve Balmer (Former Microsoft CEO) has bought the Clippers for $2 Million (reportedly)


EDIT: Billion, not million. Please don't call me a stupid idiot.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Steve is from Seattle isn't he? :side:

Edit: turns out he's only a Washington resident. Still, a Sonics comeback down the line would be nice. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yup. I was actually going to mention that, but didn't know whether that would be too relevant...

Maybe it is.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Interesting


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> Steve Balmer (Former Microsoft CEO) has bought the Clippers for $2 Million (reportedly)


I hope you mean Billion lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Crap, right. :side:

You saw nothing.



HeatWave said:


> Interesting




Too bad a whole new Spurs Era is going to start (most likely) next season :jose


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Guy bought the team for like $13 million in the 80s. Quite a profit.

Something bizarre about the whole thing to be honest. As recently as January 2014, the team was valued at $575 million by Forbes magazine.

I suppose it's possible Forbes could have been off in their estimates...but by $1.5 billion?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Oakue said:


> Guy bought the team for like $13 million in the 80s. Quite a profit.
> 
> Something bizarre about the whole thing to be honest. As recently as January 2014, the team was valued at $575 million by Forbes magazine.
> 
> I suppose it's possible Forbes could have been off in their estimates...but by $1.5 billion?


Nah, it's just the attention plus the names that where going after it drove up the price. When you got Floyd Mayweather, Oprah and others vying for anything, it's value will increase. Microsoft dude got hosed . Same dude who laughed at Steve Jobs raising iPod/iPad/IPhone prices


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I agree w/ him :draper2


Brandon a.k.a. The Artist Formerly Known as WWF, your seal of approval on something pretty much guarantees that it's fucked up (see Magic, Rays, & lelPanthers). Needless to say, I knew you'd co-sign with this.

:benson


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

^


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I've seen more competitiveness in this thread than in the entire Spurs/Thunder series


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The Sixers did their own all-time starting lineup










A.I 
Hawkins
Iggy
Ratliff
Wilt


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

sterling is filing a 1 billion dollar lawsuit against the league :mark:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



DashingRKO said:


> The Sixers did their own all-time starting lineup
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you. This one is actually tougher than with whole NBA players. :hmm:

Wilt : "Allen, pass me the ball, I need to score 65 points on Dwight's motherfuckin face"

Allen : "Yeah right....not gonna happen, go back to practice. *A.I crosses everyone and dunks on nobody's face since they're all on the floor with their ankles broken*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



DashingRKO said:


> The Sixers did their own all-time starting lineup


5. Mutombo
4. Barley
3. Iguodala
2. Iverson
1. Snow

Dat defense :lenny


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34804249 said:


> 5. Mutombo
> 4. Barley
> 3. Iguodala
> 2. Iverson
> ...


Snow, Iggy and Mutombo are great on D. AI and Chuck are trash tho.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Snow, Iggy and Mutombo are great on D. AI and Chuck are trash tho.


Gotta add a little bit of offense. I would feel uncomfortable with *all 5* inefficient players. Someone has to put the ball in the basket.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34806729 said:


> Gotta add a little bit of offense. I would feel uncomfortable with *all 5* inefficient players. Someone has to put the ball in the basket.


Unless they're able to hold down the opponent for 80ppg then maybe they can get away with that inefficient offense. 

I remember that the 2004 Pistons didn't even average 90 PPG but their defense was just incredible. They held opponents to like 80 points in the playoffs and at one point, held teams to 70 points in like 5 straight games. That was just insane.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34806729 said:


> Gotta add a little bit of offense. I would feel uncomfortable with *all 5* inefficient players. Someone has to put the ball in the basket.


Yeah I know. I'm just saying that the defense wouldn't be THAT great with two liabilities on the team like Chuck and AI.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Keep at it Lance (Y)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Unless they're able to hold down the opponent for 80ppg then maybe they can get away with that inefficient offense.
> 
> I remember that the 2004 Pistons didn't even average 90 PPG but their defense was just incredible. They held opponents to like 80 points in the playoffs and at one point, held teams to *70 points in like 5 straight games*. That was just insane.


:wall


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I want the Heat to win so badly. Then the Spurs tomorrow :banderas

SPURS VS HEAT 2. I WANT IT. I NEED IT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;34807401 said:


> I NEED IT.



... 

Eww. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

damn games over already.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> ...
> 
> Eww.
> 
> ...


:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah James going for 40 tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lol James Raging


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



DashingRKO said:


>


PG- Mo Cheeks($5)
SG- Hershey Hawkins($1)
SF- Chet Walker($2)
PF - Charles Barkley($5)
C- Dikembe Mutombo($1)


keep a buck


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George being hit with a paternity suit by a Miami stripper. About to take 2 Ls in 1 night.

Although, he did W when it happened.

:kobedat


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

C'mon George. Don't be silly, wrap your willy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The NBA is so fucking terrible.

LeBron wins. Don't bother with the finals. He wins. Trust me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Fucking Pacers


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


That's the new generation for ya. Smh.....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Balmer bought the Clippers for 2 Billion, but he ain't moving the Clippers to Seattle. If the Dodgers can get a local TV deal that is worth 2 Billion, the Clippers can get something similar. That far outweighs anything he makes moving to Seattle.

My thought is it's just an investment and he's waiting for another team to open up and do a sign and trade with the league. Sell the Clippers, and buy a team to move to Seattle like the Pacers who can't draw shit at home and window is rapidly closing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Plz get Melo in the off-season Bulls. It's obvious the great defense/lousy offense thing doesn't work against the Heat, as the Pacers are finding out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Work all season for game 7 at home they said. 

We gotta survive 6 games though, no one on that team said. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Larry Bird is gonna blow that team up lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Embarrassing. No heart.

Lance and West are the only ones trying. George Hill is all around worthless 4 games out of 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George is elite huh. That's what the media narrative said.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So Lance has disobeyed Larry and made a ticked off Lebron even angrier and pissed off the rest of the Heat team, all in the first quarter.

Good job, brother. keep trying to get in his head doe :lelbron


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers should have been done in the 1st round. It's just the Eastern Conference was so fucking awful this year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> So Lance has disobeyed Larry and made a ticked off Lebron even angrier and pissed off the rest of the Heat team, all in the first quarter.
> 
> Good job, brother. keep trying to get in his head doe :lelbron


Can't really put blame on Lance though. If it wasn't for him, Atlanta would've bounced them a month ago.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Heat 60
Pacers 34 :deandre


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

george hill is so bad. lance is gonna get PAID in the off season i think. some team will give him a big contract.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This was brought up in the chatbox, but Lance needs to get traded to the Pistons for draft picks, maybe Monroe.

We want a core of Jennings, lance, Smoove, and Drummond


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

After that great 1st round, the rest of the playoffs are so anticlimatic. 3-4 games worth watching after the 1st round.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hoopy Frood said:


> This was brought up in the chatbox, but Lance needs to get traded to the Pistons for draft picks, maybe Monroe.
> 
> We want a core of Jennings, lance, Smoove, and Drummond


The only positive of this is Lance showing up on 'Hardcore Pawn', trying to pawn his game worn shoes and demanding $10,000.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I want Lance on the Spurs.

Him at the 3 & put Kawhi at the stretch 4 :wade


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34808729 said:


> Can't really put blame on Lance though. If it wasn't for him, Atlanta would've bounced them a month ago.


Atlanta series has nothing to do with how moronic he is being tonight and throughout this series tho...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Atlanta series has nothing to do with how moronic he is being tonight and throughout this series tho...


Good point.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34808945 said:


> I want Lance on the Spurs.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> @tna pacers stave off elimination by winning a tightly contested game and the series ends in miami.


boom.

fuck the pacers. glad they got put out of their misery. if I were larry I'd legit consider trading hibbert/hill to get in the lottery this summer.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao Pop would set him straight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Champ said:


> boom.
> 
> fuck the pacers. glad they got put out of their misery. if I were larry I'd legit consider trading hibbert/hill to get in the lottery this summer.


Who the hell is going to take Hibbert with that contract? Maybe a Euroclub.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34809265 said:


> :lmao Pop would set him straight.


Pop after Lance breaks up a play and goes iso:










Pop after Lance blows in KD's ear:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Pop after Lance breaks up a play and goes iso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I just get home and the score was 60-34, Heat just had a 30 point lead. What the fuck has been happening this game. Looks like a SAS and OKC game.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Heat are probably making those "five in a row" shirts as we speak after the easy road they had this year. Wade should just take the year off and come play in the finals again. Heat will still finish near the top of the East.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pop after he finds out Lance paid an escort 3K to help TD get out of a slump.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Lol.

Well, Hibbert always trains with Duncan. Maybe it wouldn't hurt if the Spurs get him for a reasonable price. Another big always helps.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

After a great first round the playoffs has disappointing. At least this series had at least one game go down to the wire. OKC/SAN has been horrendous.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah, first round was great, everything after has been terrible. Its like having a great foreplay but disappointment when it gets to the real stuff.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Miami gonna pick up wherever the loser of OKC/Spurs left off and continue to blow out the west winner :lmao


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

WOW! If Indiana wasn't already destroyed as a team for the future. This will probably do it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Hibbert and Hill probably be gone.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wouldn't mind seeing Hibbert with the spurs. He's trained with Duncan so he can easily pick up where he left off once he retires 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Please win tomorrow Spurs. Please please please.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers would have won if they had Ganme 7.. in their home court. :ti :ti


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lel, the Spurs aren't trading for Hibbert. He would be the highest paid player on their team, they wouldn't do that.

Anyway, gotta wonder what's next for the Pacers. They've obviously peaked with this core. Paul George certainly isn't going anywhere. I also doubt West goes anywhere. I'd also assume they'll try to trade Hibbert and Hill. And lastly I'd assume that they'd bring back Lance at a reasonable cost but won't overpay for him.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Dr. Jones said:


> WOW! If Indiana wasn't already destroyed as a team for the future. This will probably do it


Pretty much, I've noticed everyone is quiet tonight, guess the LeBron hate is too damn high :bron2

Lucky I'm at work not able to watch this massacre bama4


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wonder if Paul George thinks that his team is currently outplaying the Heat right now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Overrated chants for PG. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dragonballfan said:


> Pretty much, I've noticed everyone is quiet tonight, guess the LeBron hate is too damn high :bron2
> 
> Lucky I'm at work not able to watch this massacre bama4


Same here :lol

But judging by the box score. A certain someone may have angered LeBron 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Arcade said:


> I wonder if Paul George thinks that his team is currently outplaying the Heat right now.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Overrated chants for PG. :ti


Can't believe it took them this long to say it...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So many 0/0 statlines for Hibbert. :ti

I guess we now know why him and Arenas were feuding. He wanted to be known as the real "Agent Zero."


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Pacers should be glad that they worked so hard so they can get game 7 at home. Now they can show LeBron and the heat who is bo...... 

Wait.... :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Classy fans.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

It really is too bad the Rose, Horford, and Lopez got hurt this year and that the Knicks died, the Celtics broke up, and the Cavs didn't live up to their potential at all this year. Hopefully the East recovers and we get a fun and better overall conference.

Good try for the Pacers though. It's too bad they trended downward so much this second half of the season. They had so much potential back in November and December.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, I actually Loved the Pacers in the regular season before they went on a slump. But Lance Stephenson has gotten me to a point where i just can't like them now. George is cool, Hill, and West are cool. They have championship potential, I wonder why/how they flopped this much in the playoffs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Vogel still has PG, Hill and Hibbert in the game. Just take them out man


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Send Hibbert to San Antonio. Send Lance... Somewhere else. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

@ryanpelley

http://espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=kybejd4

just have to add some future firsts. you're welcome.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mayo and Larry.... BARF!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Beginning of the season, I thought Indiana was going to be THE team. 

Well, they're THE team who stressed too much about game 7.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers just got BERRIED tonight :ti 

Maybe Indiana can have more days in 1st place party instead of game 7 in their arena. 


Oh and PG with them overrated chants :duck, the next big thing according to many "experts" during the 1st half of the season.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What a thrilling trilogy this was between Pacers/Heat. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

So much for that Turner trade. :draper2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

turner :ti



RyanPelley said:


> Mayo and Larry.... BARF!


SANDERS is just as good as roy on defense if not better given his agility/lateral quickness. knight is an instant upgrade over hill. you get younger, more athletic, and strengthen your bench. nothing to lose bro.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I'm so nervous right now. Is it Saturday yet!? Spurs are coming Miami. Just hang tight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Champ said:


> turner :ti
> 
> 
> 
> SANDERS is just as good as roy on defense if not better given his agility/lateral quickness. knight is an instant upgrade over hill. you get younger, more athletic, and strengthen your bench. nothing to lose bro.


I don't know much about Sanders. Just remember him being kinda ***** and getting ejected during one game in Indiana. Doesn't look bad, just take Mayo out of it!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Pacers should make a play for Rondo. Not sure how that would work financially though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Chrome said:


> Pacers should make a play for Rondo. Not sure how that would work financially though.


lel. They have no shot at trading for Rondo. They have nothing the Celtics would want.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

OVER RATED!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

4 straight finals man..that's crazy. Never thought that would be possibly in today's league


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They're saving Oden for the finals, I guess. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> They're saving Oden for the finals, I guess.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They won't need him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Bird must be breaking shit wherever he's at. Lost to the Heat in *3 straight* conference finals. Jesus. I wouldn't want to see his face again if I'm in that Pacer uniform.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34811553 said:


> Bird must be breaking shit wherever he's at. Lost to the Heat in *3 straight* conference finals. Jesus. I wouldn't want to see his face again if I'm in that Pacer uniform.


Why not? He did this and he's gotta fix it


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Skip embarrassing himself again.


> Skip Bayless ‏@RealSkipBayless 13m
> 
> The Dallas Mavericks would've gotten to the East finals this year and taken the Heat to 7 games, maybe even won the East.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Dallas probably could've gotten to the ECF assuming they avoided Miami in the 2nd but they would not have beaten Miami. The Heat would've swept the Mavs or beat them in 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Why not? He did this and he's gotta fix it


He didn't do anything. It was them. They haven't played well since February honestly. They were lucky the East was historically bad. He built this team to beat them this year. They even had homecourt. 

Home fuckin court... Didn't even get to see a game 7 this time. Now he has to fix something that shouldn't be broken to begin with.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Stall_19 said:


> Skip embarrassing himself again.


:StephenA


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

skip's right. they would've beat the hawks/wizards and given the heat a more competitive series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Mavs not beating Wash or Indy...stop it


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



₵ash®;34811737 said:


> He didn't do anything. It was them. They haven't played well since February honestly. They were lucky the East was historically bad. He built this team to beat them this year. They even had homecourt.
> 
> Homecourt... Didn't even get to see a game 7 this time. Now he has to fix something that shouldn't be broken to begin with.


Look at the changes he kept making..Chemistry is finicky..Pacers have made how many moves since 2012? Some things just dont mess with, and he did. That all being said, I still thought Pacers could get the job done because of how skilled/talented they were, but yeah, he's been constantly re-constructing a team and it lead to a broken one, at least mentally


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Mavs easily make the ECF but MIA would've destroyed them because of their terrible defense. SA was running circles around them all series long with the P&R and kept getting points in the paint. Heat would do the same.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

They were like a well oiled machine until they traded away Granger. I think that is when everything started getting all funky.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

so instead of talking about the elf and the what ifs.... who makes a better finals heat/spurs or heat/okc???


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



killacamt said:


> so instead of talking about the elf and the what ifs.... who makes a better finals heat/spurs or heat/okc???


Heat/Spurs last year was just incredible.

It didn't need any extracurricular junk. It was just a well played series, complete respect, amazing moments, just great basketball. That's why I wanna see it again.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



killacamt said:


> so instead of talking about the elf and the what ifs.... who makes a better finals heat/spurs or heat/okc???


MIA/SA and its not even close.

OKC/MIA ended in 5 games 2 years ago with MIA absolutely mopping the floor with them in the closeout game. SA/MIA went 7 last year and SA pretty much had it in the bag until they gagged like a pornstar in game 6.

SA just matches up with MIA a lot better than OKC does.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

HEAT/SPURS is gonna be another RYU/KEN battle.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> MIA/SA and its not even close.
> 
> OKC/MIA ended in 5 games 2 years ago with MIA absolutely mopping the floor with them in the closeout game. SA/MIA went 7 last year and SA pretty much had it in the bag until they gagged like a pornstar in game 6.
> 
> SA just matches up with MIA a lot better than OKC does.


Meh, I don't really think the 2012 matchup should play that significant of a factor in a hypothetical 2014 matchup.

For one I think the 2012 Heat team was better than the 2014 one and I think the Thunder are better now than they were in 2012. Durant, Westbrook and Ibaka have all improved since then. I'd also argue that the Thunder's supporting cast around them has improved. Yes the Thunder had James Harden back then but if you remember, James Harden was GHOST in the Finals. Harden was beyond awful in the 2012 Finals and I have little doubt that Reggie Jackson can outplay him. As a matter of fact, if they make it I expect him to play significantly better than Harden did.

But I do agree in general that the Spurs matchup better with the Heat than OKC.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Paul George, asked if he wants Lance on his side next year: "I mean, I don't know."


Dang...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Paul George :lel


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Leon Knuckles said:


> HEAT/SPURS is gonna be another RYU/KEN battle.












DEM VIDEO PACKAGES!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> David West: "We can't beat them."


#SaveUsGranger


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> Kobe or LeBron will have been in every Finals since 2007 but never played each other. History's loss.


It's a shame we never got to see a LeBron/Kobe duel in the playoffs. The closest time we could've gotten that duel was in 2009 when KG got injured. 

But Rashard Lewis was just incredible in that series. I still remember this Cavs fan who despises Lewis for not only decimating the Cavs that series, but the fact that Lewis was apparently juicing up during that series which might've explained his crazy shooting :lmao

Blame Lewis for cockblocking us a LeBron/Kobe duel


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Meh, I don't really think the 2012 matchup should play that significant of a factor in a hypothetical 2014 matchup.
> 
> For one I think the 2012 Heat team was better than the 2014 one and I think the Thunder are better now than they were in 2012. Durant, Westbrook and Ibaka have all improved since then. I'd also argue that the Thunder's supporting cast around them has improved. Yes the Thunder had James Harden back then but if you remember, James Harden was GHOST in the Finals. Harden was beyond awful in the 2012 Finals and I have little doubt that Reggie Jackson can outplay him. As a matter of fact, if they make it I expect him to play significantly better than Harden did.
> 
> But I do agree in general that the Spurs matchup better with the Heat than OKC.


Yeah. I agree. I didn't mean to get into the specifics but for the most part, I meant the Heat and OKC series won't really be that close for similar reasons as to the finals 2 years ago. MIA's great perimeter defense can limit OKC's perimeter threats to a certain extent (force them into tougher situations) and OKC won't really have a successful game plan on defense. Bron destroyed them in the post/close to the basket that series. I remember he was terrible from mid range all playoffs long but Brooks never adjusted and tried to force him to shoot jumpshots like SA did last year. 

I'm not sure the Heat were better 2 years ago btw. Bron/Wade/Bosh are roughly the same, give or take some minor differences. Rio had a better playoff run that year but Cole is definitely a better player on both ends of the floor than he was back then. Birdman is a big upgrade over Joel Anthony and Ray is a notch above Mike Miller as well.

I actually think 2012 was OKC's best team in general as well. They had that 3rd guy in Harden the current team is lacking. However I agree that the current OKC would probably put up a better challenge against the Heat because Harden was indeed hot garbage that series. Heat completely took away his P&R game with their defense and he seemed shook in that series. Not sure if it was inexperience or not.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Since I'm up, might as well take everyone through my ideal Knicks offseason. Keeps everything in the realm of possibility IMO.

*1. Re-sign Carmelo Anthony to a 5 year, 110-million contract. *This is what he can get from other teams, plus an extra year at $14 million. This deal would include a player option for the final year. Melo has said he'd consider a hometown discount, and here he does while also making more than he could otherwise. If he gawks at this offer, I let him walk. I think Melo will stay as options with max cap room (aside from Dallas) really don't seem that much more appealing than NYK.

*2. Re-sign Toure Murry and Cole Aldrich to 2 year, non-guaranteed deals*. Could be cheap young assets and non-guaranteed deals are nice for making trades. *Sign young center DeWayne Dedmon to a similar contract.* Flood the bench with high energy, high effort bigs.

3. *Sign Devin Harris to a 2-year, 6 million contract.* He looked really solid after coming back from injury for stretches and I believe is still a massive upgrade over Felton if healthy. If possible, make that 2nd year a team option or non-guaranteed.

4. *Waive and stretch Felton* to reduce his cap hit to 1.4 million, basically just a minimum spot, in summer 2015.

5. *Buyout Bargnani* and return to a small-ball lineup.

6. *Sign versatile defender James Johnson* to a minimum salary spot. He looked to be out earning this, but I believe was cut from the playoff rotation.

7.. *Hire JVG as coach with Cartwright as an assistant. *(Was the "interest" he expressed in the job legit? This could be a reach)

Harris / Prigioni / Murry
Shumpert / Hardaway / Smith
Smith / Melo / Johnson
Melo / STAT / Tyler
Chandler / Aldrich / Dedmon

Game rotation:

Harris (28) / Prigioni (20)
Shump (28) / Hardaway (20)
JR (25) / Johnson (15) / Melo (8)
Melo (28) / Amare (20)
Chandler (28) / Cole (20)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Murry's been getting a bit of interest from other teams, so I don't think they could keep him for that little. I also don't see them getting JVG, but asie from that, it sounds like a start.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Indy post game press conference summed up in a pic


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yeah. I agree. I didn't mean to get into the specifics but for the most part, I meant the Heat and OKC series won't really be that close for similar reasons as to the finals 2 years ago. MIA's great perimeter defense can limit OKC's perimeter threats to a certain extent (force them into tougher situations) and OKC won't really have a successful game plan on defense. Bron destroyed them in the post/close to the basket that series. I remember he was terrible from mid range all playoffs long but Brooks never adjusted and tried to force him to shoot jumpshots like SA did last year.
> 
> I'm not sure the Heat were better 2 years ago btw. Bron/Wade/Bosh are roughly the same, give or take some minor differences. Rio had a better playoff run that year but Cole is definitely a better player on both ends of the floor than he was back then. Birdman is a big upgrade over Joel Anthony and Ray is a notch above Mike Miller as well.
> 
> I actually think 2012 was OKC's best team in general as well. They had that 3rd guy in Harden the current team is lacking. However I agree that the current OKC would probably put up a better challenge against the Heat because Harden was indeed hot garbage that series. Heat completely took away his P&R game with their defense and *he seemed shook in that series. Not sure if it was inexperience or not*.


Harden just isn't a postseason performer. This doesn't surprise me since his game is so reliant on 3's, iso scoring, and FT's. In the playoffs defenses tighten on the perimeter and refs swallow their whistles.

2012 playoffs: 39/34/80 shooting.

2013: 37.6/29.6


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Dang...


What he means he don't know? :lmao Aww man this offseason for the Pacers is going to be a long one.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Punked Up said:


> Harden just isn't a postseason performer. This doesn't surprise me since his game is so reliant on 3's, iso scoring, and FT's. In the playoffs defenses tighten on the perimeter and refs swallow their whistles.
> 
> 2012 playoffs: 39/34/80 shooting.
> 
> 2013: 37.6/29.6


I agree in general. He lacks diversity in his offensive arsenal but my point was that in that finals series specifically, he was just downright awful. Those averages you listed are brought down by that finals series. Up to the finals, he was averaging 18 ppg on 45/45/87 which is pretty good and giving them a secondary playmaker next to Westbrook. In the finals, he averaged 12 ppg on 38/32/79. That's a big drop off. I think its a combination of MIA's D and perhaps a young player struggling due to inexperience at the big stage.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


those consolation banners.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


I saw that earlier in the chatbox. Still just as funny. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Closed 'um out by 25 tonight, 23 last year and 12 in 2012. 

60 combined points is the difference in closeout games against that team.

Blow on that, Lance.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> 4 straight finals man..that's crazy. Never thought that would be possibly in today's league





Aid180 said:


> It really is too bad the *Rose*, *Horford*, and *Lopez got hurt this year and that the Knicks died*, the Celtics broke up, and the Cavs didn't live up to their potential at all this year. Hopefully the East recovers and we get a fun and better overall conference.
> 
> Good try for the Pacers though. It's too bad they trended downward so much this second half of the season. They had so much potential back in November and December.


Boom.

Heat had no challengers, except the first year they got together. And even though they beat the Celtics & the Bulls with Rose in '11, they got worn down & then ran into the Mavs.

These past two years they've cake walked through the East.

Still, though Congrats to them, I guess.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

wah wah


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Boom.
> 
> Heat had no challengers, except the first year they got together. And even though they beat the Celtics & the Bulls with Rose in '11, they got worn down & then ran into the Mavs.
> 
> ...


It's strange that the weakest version of the LeBron Heat era was the 2011 one yet that team had the hardest path to the finals out of their 4 year final trips. 

Even their first round opponent was solid. I remember that their first round opponent was Philly who would be a 3rd seed team this season. They were the East's version of the last season Nuggets. They had no superstar but they were deep, athletic, fast, and were a good defensive team. Not as good as the Nuggets but were a respectable 7th team. As a Celtic fan, they were easily the toughest lower seed team in the first round.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:HA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Boom.
> 
> Heat had no challengers, except the first year they got together. And even though they beat the Celtics & the Bulls with Rose in '11, they got worn down & then ran into the Mavs.
> 
> ...


Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The only thing I really remember from 2011






Everything else after just seems a bit HAZY


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Joel Anthony said:


> wah wah


What do you expect, you have so many people hoping they lose and when they don't it's they had it easy in the east and had no competition.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Joel Anthony said:


> The only thing I really remember from 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, was an entertaing & frustrating series for sure.

I miss that Bench mob.



SoupBro said:


> What do you expect, you have so many people hoping they lose and when they don't it's they had it easy in the east and had no competition.


You say that like it's not true.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I heard from you that Paul George was better than Lebron. And heard about fatigue and how Miami would have to change things up to compete again and how Indy would would take them. I guess all that changed once the playoffs started. I suppose they did have it easy when Indy struggled in the 1st round and the rest of the teams couldn't compete with the elite Heat team.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



SoupBro said:


> I heard from you that Paul George was better than Lebron. And heard about fatigue and how Miami would have to change things up to compete again and how Indy would would take them. I guess all that changed once the playoffs started. I suppose they did have it easy when Indy struggled in the 1st round and the rest of the teams couldn't compete with the elite Heat team.


No.

Those were made at the beginning of the season. When Rose came back healthy & the Nets were together with a healthy Lopez. After those two went out, I had lost almost all hope.

The Pacers were actually playing great & so was PG. No one could have seen Indiana falling off like that. I still thought they had a chance when they were struggling against ATL & thw Wizards. Thye still managed to win those series. I thought they would get it together when they met Miami, which seemed to be the case after Game 1.

Then they started playing god awful again, & well... the rest is history.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The eastern conference is becoming an embarrassement. Thank God, The Heat is there because if It wasn't the case, this conference would be emptier than the Sahara.

Hopefully next season, Indianna will pull Its shit together, the Bulls will finally be healthy (and maybe with Melo) and young teams like the Raptors & the Wiz will continue to improve.

Tonight I hope OKC wins (IMO it'll be something like 106-99) so we can have a game 7.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Yeah, I think the East will be better next season. They can't be as bad as this yeah, right? The East was plagued with injuries to players like Rose and Horford who would've helped their teams immensely. I'm looking forward to seeing if the Wizards do anything in the offseason or stay pat with their roster. I feel like they could use another good wing player to relieve Ariza at times. The Pacers offseason will be interesting too.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Heat/Spurs last year was just incredible.
> 
> It didn't need any extracurricular junk. It was just a well played series, complete respect, amazing moments, just great basketball. That's why I wanna see it again.



Yeah, til Tony Parker went NBA Street with his off the chain shot to close out game 1. Then the refs huddled up and said "Wait a minute, we get nothing if Miami loses this." And we got a back and forth until game 6, where the spurs had it won for 47 and a half minutes. Then, a miraculous lucky fucking "I just banged my gay boyfriend in my homophobic father's marital bed and cleaned up 2 seconds before he walked in" rebound by Bosh and three from fucking Allen. THEN you got to watch Manu Ginobli get mugged on a clear path to the basket, and no call. 4 straight Finals, aside from Heat dickriders, people that I talk to and on other message boards are getting sick of seeing them there. The NBA could start losing a lot of fans if this becomes the norm.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

It is getting boring, but they were the best team in the East for the past 4 seasons and fully deserve to be in an another final. It's not their fault that Pacers are a bunch of idiots, that Knicks have stupid ownership, that Rose is made of glass, that the Nets are wasting their money on players way outta their prime and a rookie coach...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Yeah, til Tony Parker went NBA Street with his off the chain shot to close out game 1. Then the refs huddled up and said "Wait a minute, we get nothing if Miami loses this." And we got a back and forth until game 6, where the spurs had it won for 47 and a half minutes. Then, a miraculous lucky fucking "I just banged my gay boyfriend in my homophobic father's marital bed and cleaned up 2 seconds before he walked in" rebound by Bosh and three from fucking Allen. THEN you got to watch Manu Ginobli get mugged on a clear path to the basket, and no call. 4 straight Finals, aside from Heat dickriders, people that I talk to and on other message boards are getting sick of seeing them there. The NBA could start losing a lot of fans if this becomes the norm.


Oh no. They're gonna lose 1000 disgruntled Laker fans from the internet 

Chris Wallace needs to give Lakers another Gasol trade to revive the Lakers! A repeat of 2008 only this time by trading the other brother, Marc Gasol. Trade Marc Gasol to the Lakers for Ryan Kelly and Sacre! Do it Chris! Gift Kobe 2 more championship like old times before he retires.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I think if Melo goes to the Bulls, that would drastically change the landscape of the Eastern Conference. That's all the Bulls have lacked. An elite scorer to take over the game. Yes, you can say DRose is that but I think he only scored so much because he felt like he HAD to.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Oh no. They're gonna lose 1000 disgruntled Laker fans from the internet
> 
> Chris Wallace needs to give Lakers another Gasol trade to revive the Lakers! A repeat of 2008 only this time by trading the other brother, Marc Gasol. Trade Marc Gasol to the Lakers for Ryan Kelly and Sacre! Do it Chris! Gift Kobe 2 more championship like old times before he retires.



People dont like dynasties dude. General public prefer underdogs and cinderella stories. I am only talking about the US of course, because EU or JP or any other country(sans 1 city in Canada) doesnt have a single stake in who wins the NBA title. Thats why people outright despise the Lakers of the Shaq/Kobe era, why people hate the Yankees, the Celtics, the Patriots, etc. Yeah they of course have their fans in their cities, and their fans across the country, but are generally despised because it seems they win all the time. But Americans havent had to deal with it being so one sided in a long time. Miami has put themselves in a position to dominate the East every single year. Who the fuck wants to watch that? Its like Cena, the Miami Heat are the John Cena of the NBA.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

lol @ Vogel saying we ran into the "MJ of his generation". Just trying to over compensate for the fact that his team is an undisciplined, underachieving, inconsistent mess. Last time I checked MJ NEVER lost in the Finals, let alone twice and he sure as hell wouldn't get snuffed by guys like Jason Terry and Shawn Marion on the biggest stage in basketball. How you gonna compare someone to MJ that doesn't even have a winning record in the Finals yet? 2-2 is .500, Lebron is unquestionably the best player of his generation but to even put him in the same sentence as Michael Jordan like that is disrespecting the history of the game as well as Jordan's legacy.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Yeah, til Tony Parker went NBA Street with his off the chain shot to close out game 1. Then the refs huddled up and said "Wait a minute, we get nothing if Miami loses this." And we got a back and forth until game 6, where the spurs had it won for 47 and a half minutes. Then, a miraculous lucky fucking "I just banged my gay boyfriend in my homophobic father's marital bed and cleaned up 2 seconds before he walked in" rebound by Bosh and three from fucking Allen. THEN you got to watch Manu Ginobli get mugged on a clear path to the basket, and no call. 4 straight Finals, aside from Heat dickriders, people that I talk to and on other message boards are getting sick of seeing them there. The NBA could start losing a lot of fans if this becomes the norm.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> People dont like dynasties dude. General public prefer underdogs and cinderella stories. I am only talking about the US of course, because EU or JP or any other country(sans 1 city in Canada) doesnt have a single stake in who wins the NBA title. Thats why people outright despise the Lakers of the Shaq/Kobe era, why people hate the Yankees, the Celtics, the Patriots, etc. Yeah they of course have their fans in their cities, and their fans across the country, but are generally despised because it seems they win all the time. But Americans havent had to deal with it being so one sided in a long time. Miami has put themselves in a position to dominate the East every single year. Who the fuck wants to watch that? Its like Cena, the Miami Heat are the John Cena of the NBA.


Yes I'm aware that the winning teams attract a lot of critics and haters. We all know that; hell, that applies to anything popular. But my post wasn't supposed to be taken seriously. I was just trying to make a joke about those fans in the internet lol, specifically the Laker fans. 

But to reply to your comment, I do think this season's draft will alter the landscape of the NBA's future. People are saying that this year's draft is going to be the best since 2003 so it could very likely increase the parity of talent in the NBA especially in the East. Well, at least I'm hoping.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> lol @ Vogel saying we ran into the "MJ of his generation". Just trying to over compensate for the fact that his team is an undisciplined, underachieving, inconsistent mess. Last time I checked MJ NEVER lost in the Finals, let alone twice and he sure as hell wouldn't get snuffed by guys like Jason Terry and Shawn Marion on the biggest stage in basketball. How you gonna compare someone to MJ that doesn't even have a winning record in the Finals yet? 2-2 is .500, Lebron is unquestionably the best player of his generation but to even put him in the same sentence as Michael Jordan like that is disrespecting the history of the game as well as Jordan's legacy.


He was obviously comparing Lebron to Jordan in the fact that he is, like you pointed out, the unquestioned best in the league, not comparing legacies, you numbskull.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*Do you know know how much of a plonker you sound when you talk about the NBA like it's WWE? *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TomahawkJock said:


> I think if Melo goes to the Bulls, that would drastically change the landscape of the Eastern Conference. That's all the Bulls have lacked. An elite scorer to take over the game. Yes, you can say DRose is that but I think he only scored so much because he felt like he HAD to.


Plus he can't play more than 2 games without getting injured for an entire season


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Seabs said:


> *Do you knows know how much of a plonker you sound when you talk about the NBA like it's WWE? *



Its called relating the material. Youre telling me that people hate John Cena, because he wins all the time, but are ok with the Heat winning all the time? Get the fuck outta here with that bullshit. I used WWE cuz its a wrestling forum, if it were NFL I would have used the Patriots more in depth, and had it been a baseball forum I would have used to Yankees. No need to get your tit twisted over the analogy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Its called relating the material. Youre telling me that people hate John Cena, because he wins all the time, but are ok with the Heat winning all the time?


Well, there is a difference between how the WWE and NBA are structured...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He was obviously comparing Lebron to Jordan in the fact that he is, like you pointed out, the unquestioned best in the league, not comparing legacies, you numbskull.


The thing is Jordan was so much more than just the best of his generation, he was the greatest of all time so when you bring his name into it you are making a comparison. Magic was the best of his generation, why didn't he say Magic? Vogel specifically chose Jordan inferring that Lebron couldn't be denied this series no matter how good his team played like a Jordan-esque display which it wasn't (Still thought Lebron had a good series as a whole don't get me wrong). The Pacers lost this series because they're undisciplined and inconsistent, they struggled against the Hawks and Wizards and would've gone down in 5 to Miami had Lebron not been called for a bunch of bs fouls in game 5.

Give Miami credit, they thoroughly out classed the Pacers. But for Vogel to write it off like they just got shut down by Lebron in some Jordan-esque fashion is complete horse shit and he needs to take responsibility for his team underachieving. Ray Allen was arguably the MVP of the series for the Heat, he was the heart and soul of that team during a lot of crucial junctures in this series when Lebron and Wade's shots weren't falling.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*I'm talking about your NBA being rigged nonsense.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



pryme tyme said:


> lol @ Vogel saying we ran into the "MJ of his generation". Just trying to over compensate for the fact that his team is an undisciplined, underachieving, inconsistent mess. Last time I checked MJ NEVER lost in the Finals, let alone twice and he sure as hell wouldn't get snuffed by guys like Jason Terry and Shawn Marion on the biggest stage in basketball. How you gonna compare someone to MJ that doesn't even have a winning record in the Finals yet? 2-2 is .500, Lebron is unquestionably the best player of his generation but to even put him in the same sentence as Michael Jordan like that is disrespecting the history of the game as well as Jordan's legacy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Every year........
All of these Jordan comparisons are getting really annoying. It's an insult.

LeBron is a great talent. But let's be serious...


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*I'm hoping that the Heat advancing will be the spark that the Spurs need to finally take care of business in Oklahoma City tonight.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The NBA isn't terrible because it's rigged. It's terrible because it's fucking terrible.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*Did anybody see this tweet from Iron Sheik at the start of Game 5? :lol

https://twitter.com/the_ironsheik/statuses/472181805224058880*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Too Far Gone said:


> *I'm hoping that the Heat advancing will be the spark that the Spurs need to finally take care of business in Oklahoma City tonight.*


I hope so as well. But this may give okc even more of a spark because of Durant being labeled Mr unreliable, and the fact that it's inside Chesapeake. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> People dont like dynasties dude. General public prefer underdogs and cinderella stories. I am only talking about the US of course, because EU or JP or any other country(sans 1 city in Canada) doesnt have a single stake in who wins the NBA title. Thats why people outright despise the Lakers of the Shaq/Kobe era, why people hate the Yankees, the Celtics, the Patriots, etc. Yeah they of course have their fans in their cities, and their fans across the country, but are generally despised because it seems they win all the time. But Americans havent had to deal with it being so one sided in a long time. Miami has put themselves in a position to dominate the East every single year. Who the fuck wants to watch that? Its like Cena, the Miami Heat are the John Cena of the NBA.


"Americans haven't had to deal with it being so one sided in a long time"

Fuck outta here. People only complain about the Heat's dominance because they hate LeBron.

Michael Jordan won 6 titles in 8 years. But it wasn't boring then because you liked MJ right?

Or what about Magic and/or Bird being in the Finals for 10 years straight? Was it boring then or no because you liked them?

Or what about as recent as the 2000's, the Lakers playing in 7 out of 11 Finals? Was it boring to you then or no because you liked them?

I swear it's like some of you started watching the NBA in 2010. This is how the fucking league works. When a team as great as the Heat are assembled, they are going to have a run of dominance for many years until the team either gets too old or they split up for money or personal reasons. The Heat won't be any different, they will dominate the East, as well as likely the NBA until there team either gets too old or the players decide to go their separate ways.



pryme tyme said:


> The thing is Jordan was so much more than just the best of his generation, he was the greatest of all time so when you bring his name into it you are making a comparison. Magic was the best of his generation, why didn't he say Magic? Vogel specifically chose Jordan inferring that Lebron couldn't be denied this series no matter how good his team played like a Jordan-esque display which it wasn't (Still thought Lebron had a good series as a whole don't get me wrong). The Pacers lost this series because they're undisciplined and inconsistent, they struggled against the Hawks and Wizards and would've gone down in 5 to Miami had Lebron not been called for a bunch of bs fouls in game 5.
> 
> Give Miami credit, they thoroughly out classed the Pacers. But for Vogel to write it off like they just got shut down by Lebron in some Jordan-esque fashion is complete horse shit and he needs to take responsibility for his team underachieving. Ray Allen was arguably the MVP of the series for the Heat, he was the heart and soul of that team during a lot of crucial junctures in this series when Lebron and Wade's shots weren't falling.


Bro, calm the fuck down.

There was nothing wrong with Vogel saying they're playing against the Jordan of their generation. Because it's true. Like it or not, LeBron is the Michael Jordan of his era. Like it or not he is the unquestioned best player in the world, playing on perennially the best team in the league. He never said LeBron was better than Michael Jordan or just as good as Michael Jordan.

So he could've used any other legend's name but MJ's is off limits? Remove your lips from Michael Jordan's dick please. As if Michael Jordan is on a tier above the likes of Magic Johnson or Kareem.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> I hope so as well. But this may give okc even more of a spark because of Durant being labeled Mr unreliable, and the fact that it's inside Chesapeake.


*I was thinking it could go either way as well. Maybe it'll go both ways and we'll finally get a close game.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Or another Spurs 30 point blowout 

:mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The exact quote was actually worse then the one I posted. Vogel called him "The Jordan of our time". Lebron is a beast and all but DAMN Vogel is trying to cover his own ass.

How about _"My team executed like shit from Game 2 on out, our body language was terrible, only 1 guy on our team actually left it all on the floor, I didn't have the team far enough along at this point in the season and we didn't play up to our potential or even anywhere close, Roy Hibbert is the biggest waste of a max contract in the history of the NBA, and the Heat as a team out competed and out classed us in every phase of the game"._


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I watched the entire postgame press conference. I saw every single coach/player's inteview. I saw what Vogel said. You're making something out of nothing.

And Vogel did say the team didn't play to their potential. And you're just being foolish if you expect Vogel or any coach for that matter to publicly blast one of their players like that and throw them under the bus, even if they do deserve it.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I still don't understand what's wrong with calling Bron the MJ of this generation. 

He's not as good as MJ but that's not what that means anyway.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> "Americans haven't had to deal with it being so one sided in a long time"
> 
> Fuck outta here. People only complain about the Heat's dominance because they hate LeBron.
> 
> ...


The way some people talk about Jordan you'd think that. Just reminds of Skip Bayless treating Jordan like a god and a crime if any comparisons happen. People forget how dominant guys like Magic, Kareem and even The Big O were. Not sure if many know but some people actually don't have Jordan as the best ever, there are legends up there with him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Exactly. I mean obviously there's nothing wrong with thinking Jordan is the GOAT but the people that act like MJ is the unquestioned greatest of all-time and that it's outrageous to compare him to anyone are ridiculous.

Me personally, I don't have a single GOAT. I consider MJ, Magic, Bird, Russell, Wilt and Kareem to all be on the same tier and the order in which they're ranked can change on any given day.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Exactly. I mean obviously there's nothing wrong with thinking Jordan is the GOAT but the people that act like MJ is the unquestioned greatest of all-time and that it's outrageous to compare him to anyone are ridiculous.


Stern. Pussified rules. Nike. Corrupted NBA media. Brainwashing. I'm also the child of the 90s, I was also indoctrinated to look at MJ as the undisputed GOAT, but then I got older, I witnessed Kobe and Shaq, Iverson, Duncan and LeBron. I've also tried my best to educate myself on ballin history through all these years. I've watched tons of Magic, Bird, Dumars, Thomas, Kareem, etc. etc. etc. Jordan is definitely not the GOAT, not in terms of talent, not in terms of display. Funny how people say certain players couldn't do shit when MJ was active, and yet that same MJ couldn't do shit in the 80s when dem big boys ruled the game, until he got Pippen, Phil Jackson and pussified rules adjusted to him. I'm sorry, but let's get real once and for all.

If I had to pick the GOAT, that'd be Magic or Kareem.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

No way yall can complain about seeing the same team make it over and over and have watched basketball before 2010. No freakin way 

I don't like ppl are discrediting team's Miami has beaten after they do so. Half of this thread had Brooklyn going 6-7 with Miami, they sweep them and now Miami has had an easy road. Which way is it? 

Just because a team gets disposed easy doesn't mean they aren't good, it just means the team that beat them is just that much better. Washington/Indy/BK/Raptors are really good teams imo, but Miami is clearly better. Simple as that

Celtics went 7 games with a 37 win Hawks team the year they won it all. Celtics, who were a 66(?) win team. Went 7 with a 37 win Hawks team, but beat LA in 5. Stuff like that happens. Doesn't mean we should think of Boston any less. It happens


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This might be the worst conference finals I've ever seen. The only close game was the result of LeBron getting into foul trouble and Paul George going off :side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> The Indiana Pacers intend to bring back Frank Vogel as coach, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Good


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Michael Jordan won 6 titles in 8 years. But it wasn't boring then because you liked MJ right?




This right here, I'm telling you this is why the internet is a wonderful tool, because it keeps us apart. If you told me, face to face, that I like Jordan, I'd punch you. In a church, on the street, at a little league game, wherever. Accusing me of liking Michael Jordan is the equivalent of accusing one of your best, most shallow friends of fucking a fat girl, it just means automatic fighting words. I despise Michael Jordan, I always have, I always will. I find him the most over rated player in league history, but he had the machine behind him, and tons of stupid ass kids were brought up to see him as the GOAT.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> This right here, I'm telling you this is why the internet is a wonderful tool, because it keeps us apart. If you told me, face to face, that I like Jordan, I'd punch you. In a church, on the street, at a little league game, wherever. Accusing me of liking Michael Jordan is the equivalent of accusing one of your best, most shallow friends of fucking a fat girl, it just means automatic fighting words. I despise Michael Jordan, I always have, I always will. I find him the most over rated player in league history, but he had the machine behind him, and tons of stupid ass kids were brought up to see him as the GOAT.


You'd punch me :kobe9 :duck

I agree indeed. The internet is a wonderful tool.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*









This thread just got even more interesting.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> You'd punch me :kobe9 :duck
> 
> I agree indeed. The internet is a wonderful tool.



Sure would, then I'd pay my own bond and walk right out the police station. Saying some bullshit like that, to me, insinuating that I am a fan of Jordan, LeBron, Tom Brady, Troy Aikman, or anyone else on my list, I'd punch you. I'm not an internet warrior, I am not saying I am badass and could fuck anyone up. I am an average sized guy, with a short fuse and anger issues, and I'd punch you right in the goddamned mouth over that shit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Oh, a GOAT debate, how original :StephenA2

It's a worthless debate because ever since the Decision (which btw, was very stupid), LeBron is regarded as the one who had to "go to south beach" to win a title. He could score 65 points/match, a majority of people would still say MJ is untouchable.

His decision to leave Cleveland to go to Miami was the right one and if people doubted that back then, they can't now that the Heat is favourite to win a third straight title. The way it happened however, was wrong and I can understand bad reactions.

But come on, the amount of pressure and hate this guy has to go through is ridiculous. I'm not a LeBron fan, never have been. I prefer KD and Kobe. But that doesn't mean I can't respect LeBron.

Now about the comparison. Why can't people just wait untill LeBron's career is over. Then we'll see who's had the better career. But saying MJ's the GOAT forever or LeBron will never reach him is stupid.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> Sure would, then I'd pay my own bond and walk right out the police station. Saying some bullshit like that, to me, insinuating that I am a fan of Jordan, LeBron, *Tom Brady*, Troy Aikman, or anyone else on my list, I'd punch you. I'm not an internet warrior, I am not saying I am badass and could fuck anyone up. I am an average sized guy, with a short fuse and anger issues, and I'd punch you right in the goddamned mouth over that shit.


You hate Tom Brady too :drake1.

Edit: nevermind, I remembered you sig. Tuck Rule :brady3


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Exactly. I mean obviously there's nothing wrong with thinking Jordan is the GOAT but the people that act like MJ is the unquestioned greatest of all-time and that it's outrageous to compare him to anyone are ridiculous.
> 
> Me personally, I don't have a single GOAT. I consider MJ, Magic, Bird, Russell, Wilt and Kareem to all be on the same tier and the order in which they're ranked can change on any given day.


I'd have to add Dr. J to that list. While he didn't spend his whole career in the NBA, he was definitely the one-of-a-kind player of his day. If you made Jordan the best player of the '90s, Magic of the '80s, Wilt or Russell in the '60s, one could make the argument Kareem or Dr. J were the best of the '70s. I'd give the edge to Erving on that one. Eventually, LeBron will find his way on that list. 



Irish Jet said:


> The NBA isn't terrible because it's rigged. It's terrible because it's fucking terrible.


The NBA has gotten better over the last few years, it's going back to what it was like in the '80s with the free-flowing era of the Celtics, Lakers, Dr. J, and a coming-of-age Jordan. The NBA of the late '90s and early 2000s was unwatchable as it was all either dunking or three-points, there was no flow to the game and no chemistry. People complained about the influx of foreign players, but it was those players like Nowitzki, Tony Parker, Ginobili, and others that have really brought that style of play back. 

As for everyone hating on LeBron, at the end of the day he is the best player right now and the Heat are the best team until somebody knocks them off their perch. The Pacers couldn't do it, and the Spurs had the best shot last year. I don't see either them or OKC being able to do it this year. It always happens...

In the '80s, people loved the Lakers, then wanted to see them fall. 

The Pistons knocked them off, people loved them, then wanted them to fall. 

Jordan's Bulls were the same way, loved at first but by the end people wanted them to fall. 

Circle of life, kids.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

How could anyone hate Tom Brady?










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

That's a fumble

Raiders were so robbed

Pats dynasty built on LIES

I'll take Magic as the goat for the record


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

10/10 call in my unbiased opinion


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BruiserKC said:


> I'd have to add Dr. J to that list. While he didn't spend his whole career in the NBA, he was definitely the one-of-a-kind player of his day. If you made Jordan the best player of the '90s, Magic of the '80s, Wilt or Russell in the '60s, one could make the argument Kareem or Dr. J were the best of the '70s. I'd give the edge to Erving on that one. Eventually, LeBron will find his way on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the Spurs are worse than last year. It's quite the opposite actually. Right now, they have an "Ibaka problem" which won't be the case against the Heat. it can be a very entertaining Finals, much like last year's finals.

As for OKC against the Heat, It's complicated for the Thunder, knowing what happened 2 years ago. But It can be different this year. Both teams are stronger than they were in 2012. Plus, if I remember correctly, the Thunder lost 4-1 but except game 5, It was always close games and the refs were clearly not at their advantage.

But tonight, It's SAS-OKC game 6. May the best team win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LMAO

Just read back a page and saw gothic saying he'd punch Noto in the FACE

legit reason too


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

The last two pages of this thread :done :maury


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



MrMister said:


> LMAO
> 
> Just read back a page and saw gothic saying he'd punch Noto in the FACE
> 
> legit reason too


:jordan2 :brady3 :lelbron


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

It's pretty sad that it's more trash talking on here than the actual NBA product. You'll get a T if you look at someone the wrong way and flagrant fouls on common fouls.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> I am an average sized guy, with a short fuse and *anger issues*, and I'd punch you right in the goddamned mouth over that shit.


I'd say they're starting to show :ti


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

*gothicchug :duck*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



gothicthug1999 said:


> This right here, I'm telling you this is why the internet is a wonderful tool, because it keeps us apart. If you told me, face to face, that I like Jordan, I'd punch you. In a church, on the street, at a little league game, wherever. Accusing me of liking Michael Jordan is the equivalent of accusing one of your best, most shallow friends of fucking a fat girl, it just means automatic fighting words. I despise Michael Jordan, I always have, I always will. I find him the most over rated player in league history, but he had the machine behind him, and tons of stupid ass kids were brought up to see him as the GOAT.


You need to get checked out, man. I'm concerned for your family's safety. I've sent in a report to both DFC and CPS, hopefully you get your life straightened out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So how about dem raptors... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> So how about dem raptors...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What about them ??

Last I heard, they lost in the first round against the old dinosaurs known as the Brooklyn Nets.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

10000 posts 

:hb:


Anyways...

To me, Raptors always felt like the poor mans eastern conference version of the Spurs. Everyone gets a touch. but for the raptors, DeMar plays too much iso.​


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Raptors should be back in the playoffs next year assuming Lowry comes back.

Why are we randomly talking about the Raptors though?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Thuganomics said:


> 10000 posts
> 
> :hb:
> 
> ...


IMO, Atlanta is the East team that looks the most like the Spurs (poor version of course). Their head coach learned with Poppovitch. Also, Teague and Horford (most underrated big man in the NBA) looks like poor man's TP & Duncan.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Raptors should be back in the playoffs next year assuming Lowry comes back.
> 
> Why are we randomly talking about the Raptors though?


Good question for which I have no answer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Orlando's going to have Cap Space this offseason. I feel like it's been a decade since I've known this feeling. :allen1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

And Rashard is a free agent again too :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Cavs are shopping Kyrie Irving...about time

Hibbert says he's open to a trade? Indy might clean house..yo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

End this tonight Spurs, come on

Heat/Spurs II


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs are shopping Kyrie Irving...about time


Cavs are a real mess.

Who should they pick in your opinion ?

They can't possibly miss this time :

Wiggins is an athletic freak.
Parker already has the moves
Embiid looks like the second coming of Hakeem "The Dream" Olajuwon.

I just hope the 76ers can grab one of the two SF.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



TNA Original said:


> Cavs are a real mess.
> 
> Who should they pick in your opinion ?
> 
> ...


They've wasted lottery picks already on a big(Zeller) and a couple of forwards(Bennett/Thompson). I'd say Parker because they need a shooter who can spread the floor & I think Jabari is better at that than Wiggins


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

If they keep Kyrie and draft Jabari...they will be the worst defensive team in the league.

Kyrie/Waiters/Jabari/Tristan/Varejao or Zeller or Hawes or whatever FA spare

30th ranked defense.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

@Noto well depending who they bring in to coach them, they're likely gonna suck regardless


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LET'S GO SPURS!!!!!!!!! 










GO SPURS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

HURRY UP AND TIP OFF! LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> If they keep Kyrie and draft Jabari...they will be the worst defensive team in the league.
> 
> Kyrie/Waiters/Jabari/Tristan/Varejao or Zeller or Hawes or whatever FA spare
> 
> 30th ranked defense.


Cavs fans are all in for Embiid because they don't need a SF. You wanna know why ? Because this summer, :lelbron is coming home.


:lebron8:lebron8:bron2:bron2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Goodnight Spurs...sheesh

And if Parker doesn't play in Game 7? Man...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

When Danny Green and Matt Bonner put the ball on the floor. :floyd1


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Patty Mills! Go Mills Go!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Reggie Jackson had Diaw heading back to France on that play.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Up by 10, come on Spurs, finish this now.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Bench Points: Spurs 37 Thunder 2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

OKC better win. Can't show your face if you lose this one


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many countries are represented between these teams?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Clean block right here.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



RyanPelley said:


> How many countries are represented between these teams?


USA (+virgin Island)
France
Argentine
Italy
Brazil
Australia
Switzerland
Spain/Congo
New-Zeland


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










Yo someone please find video of Landry Fields performing on ABC and send it to me...PLEASE


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

This is so intense ! Great match ! Come on Thunder, I want a game 7 !

PS : what a great game from my fellow countryman Boris Diaw.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Patty Mills will save the day.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Da Prophet said:


> Patty Mills will save the day.


Derek Fisher to beat the buzzer 10 years later :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Worthless fucking horsecock sucking refs. Fuck this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Oh man if OKC pulls this game out we'll never hear the end of it from the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Worthless fucking horsecock sucking refs. Fuck this game.


Refs suck for both teams, I can give you at least 2 bad calls in SAS favor.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Manu fears nothing! Come on Spurs!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Tough ending for the refs. Missed two calls. The goaltend and that was definitely an offense foul on Duncan.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I'd love to see the reaction if Lebron slipped like Durant..


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Big time Russ !

:westbrook2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

What is Brooks even doing? Did I see Derek Fisher in on defense on the most important defensive possession of their season?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*










KD gonna pay him back by taking over in OT


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



> @kevinlove No matter the outcome...Russell Westbrook top 5 in the world


.....


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Where is Durant?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm about to be a really happy man right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

IM FUCKING SKAKING LIKE A SCHOOL GIRL

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:duncan


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

"Grown man bars is soemthin you gotta deal with" - Tim Duncan


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;34839073 said:


> IM FUCKING SKAKING LIKE A SCHOOL GIRL
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Me too :mark: :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Welp Durant's finishing 2nd again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OMFG I GOTTA FEELING IN MY PANTS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

:westbrook3 Come on now


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

that westbrick brick over the backboard :lmao.. gif that right away.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU WESTBRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE'RE COMING LEBRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Welp Durant's finishing 2nd again


Kawhi on KD = Sherman on Crabtree


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Champ said:


> that westbrick brick over the backboard :lmao.. gif that right away.


:ti

Meanwhile, streaks were meant to be broken, and I believed in that tonight!

Game 6 away from home, use this as momentum for what happened in game 6 last year.

Fucking OKC you scare me so much


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

fne jee k.g/n ewkn fwek.n ek,fn ,ef efn fen kfen efb fbbeknb3rgr2wgr3YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HLBVEJBvefjb


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

IT'S OVAAAAAH!!!! Spurs/Heat II :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Derek Fisher :jose


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

cant wait till fisher retires. fuck em


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Spurs in 6.

Redemption. :cena3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

IS THIS REAL LIFE!!????LOL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Notorious said:


> Welp Durant's finishing 2nd again


Wouldn't he technically be finishing 3rd :durant


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

Nah man, knocked out at home with no Parker in the 2nd half? Inexcusable...Come on man...Come on...smh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

I hope someone gifs that Wesbrick shot. I must save that shit on my desktop!!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*

SA has a thing for doing my respiratory system dirty in game 6s. Woo chile, Imma need CPR.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So who's gonna be OKC's coach next season?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The curse of the BASED GOD lives brothers....


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats to the Spurs, good luck against Miami.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



HeatWave said:


> Nah man, knocked out at home with no Parker in the 2nd half? Inexcusable...Come on man...Come on...smh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone photoshop this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO Westbrick.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:clap Great game overall. Ready for Spurs/Heat 2.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

OKC's bench = 5 points

Spurs bench = 51 points.



...How?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

On Westbrook's missed shot: look at everyone covered...crazy


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> So who's gonna be OKC's coach next season?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> OKC's bench = 5 points
> 
> Spurs bench = 51 points.
> 
> ...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Only had like 1 shot or so in the final 2 minutes. Come on, Brooks. You can't have your MVP taking a backseat to Westbrook, you noticed what happened.​


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:westbrook5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Champ said:


> :westbrook5


:westbrook4

Right-click, save as!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Champ said:


> :westbrook5



All Durant could do was watch his NBA title hopes fadeaway.. man


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol the Thunder could not hit a shot other than a FT through the 4th and OT. such a ref reliant team lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Daily Thunder website is down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Champ said:


> :westbrook5


:HA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Thuganomics said:


> Only had like 1 shot or so in the final 2 minutes. Come on, Brooks. You can't have your MVP taking a backseat to Westbrook, you noticed what happened.​


He's gotta get open first


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Warning, this is a long read but worth it.



Zach Lowe said:


> The Thunder at that moment had chosen to keep both Harden and Ibaka. If they were willing to go so close to Harden’s maximum, it’s borderline irrational they wouldn’t go the whole distance. Is $1.1 million per season really worth sending away a star for Kevin Martin and three unknown assets?
> 
> That $1.1 million matters, and the finances surrounding this deal are still evolving — and will keep evolving going forward. That small savings could determine whether the Thunder pay the tax in one season, help them avoid skyrocketing into a pricier tax bracket, and enable them to use more of the midlevel exception at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ay Westbrick.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

https://vine.co/v/MpZWPrPDzbu

Click it...smh


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Warning, this is a long read but worth it.


I think Bill Simmons has mentioned this trade at least three times today on Grantland. :side:

But naw, it might be enough time to say OKC made a mistake on this trade. As much as we like to bag on Harden for his absolute zero defense, he would be an extremely great number 3 guy right now. It's too bad things went down the way they did. I truly believe OKC would be in the Finals right now if they had Harden right now. (Dwight would probably be in Dallas right now for my totally what-if guess.)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Champ said:


> :westbrook5


That was a legit shot :lel I kept hearing about this Westbrick shot and just assumed it was as bad as George Hill's the other day. That's probably one of the worst shots I've seen in a situation like that. Wow, he still had a great game and basically carried the team late.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> The Daily Thunder website is down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












LOL! It still is! Serves them right from all of that trash talking narrative shit. 

And fuck you Derek Fisher.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Russell Westbrook has a much higher assist rate these playoffs (40.4 heading into tonight) than Tony Parker does (28.4).


What's Tony doing with that ball?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If TD wins this year, I think he's the only player in history to win a championship in 3 different decades. Could've done it last year too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SoupBro said:


>


Seriously... If I was KD, I would demand them to get a real coach & point guard to run the offense or I'll pack my bags and go somewhere else. Too much talent only to be in the Finals once.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SoupBro said:


>


Greg Oden

You the real MVP :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Westbrook was carrying the Thunder late in the game from what I've heard. They have a point guard who can also rebound and score a ton.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Good gawd a rematch


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@SoupBro:

OKC will not win a championship with him as their 1. Not happening.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn, I forgot they changed the finals format to 2-2-1-1-1. Wonder if that will have an impact. I definitely prefer it to the old format tho.

Also, this is the first finals rematch since 98.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Who do you suggest they get to be PG then? Because there's very few players capable of doing what Russ can do and aside from CP3 (who isn't going anywhere) you aren't getting a better PG than Russ. He's what kept the Thunder in that game and played pretty good (a little too turnover happy but aside from that he did well).

A new coach I agree, but Russ definitely isn't the problem.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> Who do you suggest they get to be PG then? Because there's very few players capable of doing what Russ can do and aside from CP3 (who isn't going anywhere) you aren't getting a better PG than Russ. He's what kept the Thunder in that game and played pretty good (a little too turnover happy but aside from that he did well).
> 
> A new coach I agree, but Russ definitely isn't the problem.












Actually, the Suns would be getting fleeced, but it's not like they're going to make an deep run in the playoffs no time soon anyways.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

This is gonna be a classic.

I want Miami to win, but Spurs in 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Westbrook avg 27-8-7 in the playoffs... You give Durant Dragic, OKC would never get out the first round again...yall gotta chill out :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm more convinced now that Westbrook or Durant is leaving the team. as the crazy old man Jalen Rose predicted in the preseason


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OKC was 25-11 without Chuckwell Westbrick this year. That's on pace for about 57 wins. This is with Reggie Jackson playing PG, a clearly inferior player to Dragic.

What's also interesting is that KD played better without Westbrick than with him.

That said, that is regular season. In the playoffs, Westbrick's value is greater because he can really help carry the load when KD is being denied the ball, is having an off-night etc and they need another shot creator and someone who puts pressure on defense. They already lack that 3rd scorer since Harden left so being without #2 guy would be even more problematic in the playoffs since the entire defense could zone in on KD.

But I would definitely like to see someone like Dragic on this team than Westbrook because I do think it would get more guys involved and get them in rhythm.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

OKC is not winning anything without Westbrook. You guys are just being silly. He's been the best player on the team this entire playoffs run. Westbrook hitting the free throws that sent the game to OT the play directly after Durant turned the ball over is the best example of why they need him.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

If I were the OKC, I'd keep Reggie Jackson and trade Westbrook for a pure pass first point guard like Rondo . A lineup of Durant/Rondo/Reggie/Lamb/Adams/Jones/Ibaka would be a formidable 7 man core. 

I don't think Dragic is an upgrade over Westbrook since Dragic has a similar playstyle with Westbrook being that they're both ball dominant guard. Dragic is definitely a more willing passer than Westbrook but OKC already has 2 ball dominant players of Durant and Reggie Jackson. Adding another ball dominant guard would just result with a lot of ISO balls like OKC has today.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Westbrook outplayed Durant these entire playoffs and we're talking about trading him?

When are people going to start holding Durant accountable instead of just blaming Westbrook every time something goes wrong?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

We gotta ban all OKC related talk from NBA thread on here for good. No more..Ever..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't think of it as serious ideas. Think of it as... Brainstorming.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We're not talking about how awful Scott Brooks is or how Kendrick Perkins is the worst starting center in the league or how the Thunder are so weak at SG they were forced to start Reggie or how the Thunder's bench only scored 5 points tonight.

Instead we're talking about how the Thunder need to replace the guy who was their most productive player during this playoff run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Thunder bench and Perkins need to go. Westbrook is one of only 4 people who can actually play offense. when 4 players score 102 of your points, something needs to be done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stop, Noto.

*ALL ABOARD THE







HATE TRAIN!*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I agree that Thunder's primary problem is their coach. Brooks is just incredibly fortunate that he has 2 top 10 players in his team. Their half-court offense is just awful and they have no real gameplan. I don't know how many times I see either Westrook or Durant get hot only for them to waste a possession by chucking up a 3 early in shot clock or a Perkins post up. That kind of offense isn't gonna win you a championship.

They just need a competent coach. I think Durant and Westbrook can coexist with the right coach. Someone just has to discipline them with their shot selections. OKC has the talent even outside their big 3 but they're not utilized properly. They even have a decent bench but they scored 5 points tonight because they were barely used at all. Why was Fisher playing 30 minutes while everyone else from the bench didn't even crack 15 minutes of playing time??? 

OKC should go grab Lionel Hollins or Alvin Gentry. And if Fisher is serious with his coaching aspiration, then I think OKC should try him out.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

MANUUUU


Spurs in 6 in Miami!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Beyond amped. This should really be Heat/Spurs III. If Wade doesn't miss Game 5 of the ECF against Detroit I'm convinced we close them out at the Palace and go on to meet San An for the first time in 2005. That's all moot, though. 

We taking bets this year, Spurs' fans? Winner picks the losers avatar, location and signature?










Please Tony, be 100% or close as possible!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Heat/Spurs

Twice in a Lifetime.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spurs vs Heat II
3Peat vs Revenge
Destiny

:mark:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Spurs won 4-2, although I wanted a 7 games series, congrats to the ageless Spurs. They exposed Thunder's weakness which is their lack of depth. KD & Russell Westbrook can hide it with their insane scoring, Jackson & Ibaka can be good scorers, Fisher & Butler can shoot from 3 but that's it. 

Yesterday, I don't know how much Spurs' bench scored but I know Thunder's scored only 5 points (all from Derek Fisher). 

They're young and so talented but they need a little bit more. Their highest draft pick is the 21st. I hope they can get Adreian Payne because a 4 that can post up and score from 3 is exactly what they need. 

I'm really not worried, I'm sure they'll come back next year.

But this year, the Spurs were too strong, too driven by their will to redeem themselves.

It's a great remake, History vs Rdemption and I hope the outcome changes this time.

I hope the Spurs win it all, I hope Duncan wins his 5th....I just hope this team is rewarded for playing such a beautiful basketball.

So I'm going with the Spurs in 6 because that's what should have happened last year.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Spurs/Heat rematch :wall

Hopefully Spurs win. I really don't want the Heat to go on a three peat.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

The Spurs winning is the best thing that could have happened for those of us who hate Miami. OKC does not pose the same matchup problems against the Heat that the Spurs do. The Thunder play a similar style game as Miami and that works to the Heat's advantage. The Spurs play true team ball. The two biggest weaknesses that go against Miami are good big men play and good PG play; both things the Spurs do well. And then there is the revenge factor because San Antonio thinks they should have won last year.

Fuck Miami and fuck LeBron.

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TNA Original said:


> Spurs won 4-2, although I wanted a 7 games series, congrats to the ageless Spurs. They exposed Thunder's weakness which is their lack of depth. KD & Russell Westbrook can hide it with their insane scoring, Jackson & Ibaka can be good scorers, Fisher & Butler can shoot from 3 but that's it.
> 
> Yesterday, I don't know how much Spurs' bench scored but I know Thunder's scored only 5 points (all from Derek Fisher).
> 
> ...


They scored 51 off the bench. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Spurs going to win this thing in six games. Should be very exciting.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

decent thread title but I was thinking

"cavs will make the playoffs/okc is unstoppable" - magic :ti


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Brooks is such a GEEEK.

Anyway, Spurs in 5 or 6. They're just so strong.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> They scored 51 off the bench.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Those 5 points came from Fisher lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Think Miami has this, they have a much much better group of guys over OKC. Rashard Lewis and Cole have been stepping up and there is always Allen in the corner. Think they got this in 6, winning in at San Antonio is something I can see them doing without a problem.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Game 1: MIA at SAS | Thu., Jun. 5, 9:00 PM ET | ABC
Game 2: MIA at SAS | Sun., Jun. 8, 8:00 PM ET | ABC
Game 3: SAS at MIA | Tue., Jun. 10, 9:00 PM ET | ABC
Game 4: SAS at MIA | Thu., Jun. 12, 9:00 PM ET | ABC
Game 5: MIA at SAS | Sun., Jun. 15 | ABC | If Needed
Game 6: SAS at MIA | Tue., Jun. 17 | ABC | If Needed
Game 7: MIA at SAS | Fri., Jun. 20 | ABC | If Needed


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs in 5.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Heat in 7...yes the Spurs have had an amazing season but the Heat are as good, if not better, I think than last year. No matter how many adjustments the Spurs have made, Miami has made the same adjustments.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Spurs in 6. Depth gives them the advantage in my opinion. Should be very exciting though.

By the way really like them going back to the 2-2-1-1-1 format.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:homer


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Tater said:


> The Spurs winning is the best thing that could have happened for those of us who hate Miami. OKC does not pose the same matchup problems against the Heat that the Spurs do. *The Thunder play a similar style game as Miami *and that works to the Heat's advantage. The Spurs play true team ball. The two biggest weaknesses that go against Miami are good big men play and good PG play; both things the Spurs do well. And then there is the revenge factor because San Antonio thinks they should have won last year.
> 
> Fuck Miami and fuck LeBron.
> 
> GO SPURS GO!


lol not really.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I was right about the Heat vs Pacers series, but off in the Spurs vs Thunder by 1 game. 

















*Spurs in 7*​
Too much respect for the Heat. But I wouldn't be surprised the Spurs finish them off in 6 though ( ironically ).


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

From ESPN



> In 1984, the Celtics and Lakers did battle in that year's NBA Finals. The Celtics were 62-20 during the regular season while the Lakers were 54-28. The NBA welcomed a new commissioner in David Stern, replacing Larry O'Brien on April 1, 1984. The Finals that season was also the last time the Finals used the 2-2-1-1-1 format before going to the 2-3-2 format in 1985.
> 
> 
> In 2014, the Spurs and Heat will do battle in this year's NBA Finals. The Spurs were 62-20 during the regular season and the Heat were 54-28. The NBA welcomed a new commissioner in Adam Silver on February 1, replacing David Stern. This Finals will be, for the first time since 1984, using the 2-2-1-1-1 format.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heat to win the title again pls


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MIAMI HEAT 3PEAT IN 7 (or 6)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This is going to be a fuckin classic. A team trying to 3peat vs a team on full redemption mode. Lol this is something out of an movie.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Spurs in 7. I hope.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the Spurs win in 6. They just have the look of a champion this year


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tater said:


> The Spurs winning is the best thing that could have happened for those of us who hate Miami. OKC does not pose the same matchup problems against the Heat that the Spurs do. The Thunder play a similar style game as Miami and that works to the Heat's advantage. The Spurs play true team ball. The two biggest weaknesses that go against Miami are good big men play and good PG play; both things the Spurs do well. And then there is the revenge factor because San Antonio thinks they should have won last year.


How is good PG play a weakness against Miami? DWill in the Nets series, Rose in that 2011 ECF and Parker in last year's finals. They all played well below their standards mostly due to how great MIA's perimeter D is. Rondo was garbage in the 2011 series as well although he played much better in the 2012 ECF. For the most part, MIA is fantastic at containing PGs because they have a guy like Norris Cole who can apply ball pressure, elite P&R D which is important because P&R is such a big part in today's game, they're great at trapping and forcing PGs to give the ball up and when all else fails, they have Bron that can switch onto them and do a good job like he did on Parker and Rose in the playoffs.

And there's a big difference between the Heat and OKC style of play because MIA's offensive sets are much better.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

asdf0501 said:


> From ESPN


Reminds me of this gem:










we all know how that turned out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been looking for these:



















Mama there goes that man!!!!!!!! Can't wait till they make these into posters.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I got the Heat in 5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Reminds me of this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST HAD A MIND ORGASM!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Holtzman, Mikan, Yardley, Russell, Wilt, Kareem, Havlicek, Unseld, Dr. J, Bird, Rodman, MJ, Horry, Duncan, Kobe, Wade.

Every NBA Finals has featured at least one of the above players.

What's hilarious is that you can replace MJ and Duncan with Horace Grant and Steve Kerr, and the list still works. :jordan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> I got the Heat in 5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao yeah. I don't know about that Heat in 5. This series will be deep. No more East cupcakes for Miami.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

₵ash®;34865562 said:


> :lmao yeah. I don't know about that Heat in 5. This series will be deep. No more East cupcakes for Miami.


tbf, I got Spurs in 5.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> tbf, I got Spurs in 5.


That would surprise me, but not a whole lot. Our bench is already superior to their's. If Marco & Tiago show up, it might be a couple of routs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been waiting for this all year. I hope the Spurs apply the same strategy against LeBron they did last year. Back off and let him have all the jumpers he wants. If he makes them then tip your hat and go on offense. Don't let this man get in the paint and break your defense down and get your big men in foul trouble. That's how Allen and Lewis get their 3s. Should be fun. Leonard is better, Diaw has been the Spurs MVP in these playoffs, Green still has the stroke, Duncan is HUNGRY. 

Spurs in 6

#DriveFor5


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Heat in 6, in a similar fashion to the Pacers/Heat series. Five wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Thuganomics said:


>


Take your hurt feelings and go sit in the corner


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> I've been waiting for this all year. *I hope the Spurs apply the same strategy against LeBron they did last year. Back off and let him have all the jumpers he wants.* If he makes them then tip your hat and go on offense. Don't let this man get in the paint and break your defense down and get your big men in foul trouble. That's how Allen and Lewis get their 3s. Should be fun. Leonard is better, Diaw has been the Spurs MVP in these playoffs, Green still has the stroke, Duncan is HUNGRY.
> 
> Spurs in 6
> 
> #DriveFor5


Nah, bruh. You can't do that to a knockdown shooter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Heat 3peating, brothers

In 6


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Nah, bruh. You can't do that to a knockdown shooter.


James has improved but I still think he is a inconsistent jump shooter. Now Wade you have to play close. He has a very good mid range game. I fear Wade taking a potential game winning jumper over LeBron. No disrespect to LeBron. I just think his jumper is the weakest part of his game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> James has improved but I still think he is a inconsistent jump shooter. Now Wade you have to play close. He has a very good mid range game. I fear Wade taking a potential game winning jumper over LeBron. No disrespect to LeBron. I just think his jumper is the weakest part of his game.


LeBron killed them with jump shooting in the final few games of last year's series, tbh.

Best bet is to do what the Mavs did and overplay enough on LeBron to force him to give up the ball but also cover on the shooters.

You can let D-Wade try to take over, and maybe he will. But if you hedge/show/double on LeBron, DO NOT LEAVE RAY ALLEN AND CHRIS BOSH OPEN.

Beyond that, it's just doing what you can to avoid making lofty cross-court passes. This is where Tony Parker's health will be paramount.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> LeBron killed them with jump shooting in the final few games of last year's series, tbh.
> 
> Best bet is to do what the Mavs did and overplay enough on LeBron to force him to give up the ball but also cover on the shooters.
> 
> ...


I still like the strategy though. Even when LBJ was making the shots it still allowed the Spurs to play him 1 on 1 while keeping their role players in check. Agree about Bosh and Allen. Even throw Battier in there because he finished the Spurs in game 7.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been thinking Spurs just because of what they had to go through compared to what the Heat had to go through. And I believe as a whole the Spurs are a better team and they undoubtedly have the better coach. It did surprise me that Duncan has come out and basically said we're winning this thing, he's usually not the type to talk, the confidence is there that they can win it all... But at the same time Lebron is in the peak of his career at the moment and D-Wade has been able to stay healthy. So I could understand people picking the Heat. Regardless it will be a hell of a series, I think at least gooes 6 games, wouldn't be shocked if it went 7. Thinking about 7 game series being able to host that game is huge, so I would pick the Spurs in that case.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Thunder and Heat don't play the same style lol. Not even close. Thunder have more talent than Miami by a small margin but Miami has much better ball movement and are more organized in offense and defense. 

That's why I didn't want OKC to win since Miami is a better coached and more organized version of OKC.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Heat/Pacers/Spurs/Thunder/backs*



Chismo said:


> Stern. Pussified rules. Nike. Corrupted NBA media. Brainwashing. I'm also the child of the 90s, I was also indoctrinated to look at MJ as the undisputed GOAT, but then I got older, I witnessed Kobe and Shaq, Iverson, Duncan and LeBron. I've also tried my best to educate myself on ballin history through all these years. I've watched tons of Magic, Bird, Dumars, Thomas, Kareem, etc. etc. etc. Jordan is definitely not the GOAT, not in terms of talent, not in terms of display. Funny how people say certain players couldn't do shit when MJ was active, and yet that same MJ couldn't do shit in the 80s when dem big boys ruled the game, until he got Pippen, Phil Jackson and pussified rules adjusted to him. I'm sorry, but let's get real once and for all.
> 
> If I had to pick the GOAT, that'd be *Magic* or Kareem.


Magic was a great player and my absolute favorite basketball player of all time. He is NOT better than Jordan, however. Both were great offensive players. On the whole, Magic probably has the edge in this category despite Jordan's scoring prowess. What puts Jordan ahead of Magic is the other end of the court. Magic's size helped his versatility on D, but he was rather average on the whole Jordan was great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't forget that the Finals will follow a 2-2-1-1-1 format this year rather than the previous 2-3-2 format. :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron's mid range game has been better this postseason than it was in the last 2 so I'm not sure that strategy works as well. Bron also has more rest this postseason because he's getting a lot of time off before the finals starts and he isn't playing as many minutes as he did last 2 years. More rest can do a lot for your jumpshot.

That said, a lot will simply come to confidence. He has to have the confidence to the shoot that mid-long range J. SA's strategy was effective last year until game 7. I probably expect them to play him the same way. Another thing is that Wade was terrible in that finals series last year outside of 2-3 games. He was killing their spacing and his man was helping off of him to guard the paint. I remember those stats where Heat were playing much better without him because a shooter would come in to replace him and that would spread out the floor much better for Bron. Wade's been better this year so that will make a difference.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Unlike last year, I expect Wade & Ginobili to immediately make an impact early in the series.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The 2-2-1-1-1 format is much better.

Wasn't the whole reason for the 2-3-2 because people (mostly reporters) were complaining about having to travel back and forth from Boston and LA in the 80s?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yes it was.


btw both Lebron and Wade are shooting much better and more efficiently from midrange this year compared to last. That being said they weren't even that awful at midrange going into last year's final yet still disappeared when given all those opportunities so something is off.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

2-2-1-1-1 is so much better. It makes more sense, adds more drama and excitement.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 2-2-1-1-1 is so much better. It makes more sense, adds more drama and excitement.


I always thought that the underdogs had the advantage in the 2-3-2 format since the team with no HCA just need to split the first two road games and then win the rest at home to win the series.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I always thought that the underdogs had the advantage in the 2-3-2 format since the team with no HCA just need to split the first two road games and then win the rest at home to win the series.


Yeah that's what the Heat did 2 years ago to the Thunder. Never did like that format. About time it was changed.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russell Westbrook led the conf. finals in FGA, FTM, FTA, AST, TO, STL & PTS.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Russell Westbrook led the conf. finals in *FGA*, FTM, FTA, AST, TO, STL & PTS.


:durant3

We need a sad Durant face smiley on here. My guess is that we will be using it a lot down the years :lelbron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I always thought that the underdogs had the advantage in the 2-3-2 format since the team with no HCA just need to split the first two road games and then win the rest at home to win the series.


but majority of the time, it never was


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kevin Love was spotted in Boston. Let the speculations begin


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They have the most to give up. If they get Love and then trade up to get Exum...

:homer


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

If the Spurs back off Lebron he will make them pay. Maybe not immediately but he will eventually.

I have the Heat winning, I don't know how many games but I'd say at least 6 games.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Thuganomics said:


> Kevin Love was spotted in Boston. Let the speculations begin


Kevin Love to the Red Sox confirmed! The Sox could use a decent out fielder. Outfielding is just rebounds and outlet passes anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Kevin Love to the Red Sox confirmed! The Sox could use a decent out fielder. Outfielding is just rebounds and outlet passes anyway.


Nah, Love's going to the Patriots to play Tight End next to Gronk.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Nah, Love's going to the Patriots to play Tight End next to Gronk.












They did hangout/chat at a party after the game. :side:

Kevin Love to be the first OF/TE/PF for the Boston Red Sox/Patriots/Celtics confirmed. :side:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Aid180 said:


> Kevin Love to be the first OF/TE/PF for the Boston Red Sox/Patriots/Celtics confirmed. :side:


Inb4 they make a 30 for 30 in a few years called "You don't know K-Lo"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:noah

Noah
George
CP3
Ibaka
Iguodala

All-Defensive First Team 

James Harden received two votes :drake1


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Jimmy "G" Buckets made the second team.

:butler


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :noah
> 
> Noah
> George
> ...


In related news, two of those voters smoke crack.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Do the Spurs have a chance, or should I not bother?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

they have a very good chance.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Who da hell are the two dimwits that gave their for vote to James harden for all-defensive teams :


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If I was to guess, I'd say Scott Brooks and Mike D'Antoni.

Imma need those 2 people to undergo a drug test.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> If I was to guess, I'd say Scott Brooks and Mike D'Antoni.
> 
> Imma need those 2 people to undergo a drug test.


OKC needs a new coach to capitalize on their limitless potential.

Do you think Derek Fisher could be that coach ? I know he's expected to eother L.A or NY but OKC could be a great alternative with less pressure than in bigger markets.

He'd be a rookie coach but Kidd didn't do so bad with the old & overrated Nets' roster.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TNA Original said:


> OKC needs a new coach to capitalize on their limitless potential.
> 
> Do you think Derek Fisher could be that coach ? I know he's expected to eother L.A or NY but OKC could be a great alternative with less pressure than in bigger markets.
> 
> He'd be a rookie coach but Kidd didn't do so bad with the old & overrated Nets' roster.


Fisher would be alright just for the sole fact that I don't think he'd be any worse than Brooks. Its hard to say what impact a rookie coach can have because you don't really know until they're a given chance. Kidd was decent I thought, especially liked that adjustment he made with Pierce playing more at the 4 with Lopez out which made for all sorts of mismatches. Hornacek was a rookie coach and did a good job with PHX. I'm liking that new guys are being given the opportunity to coach. Kerr with the Warriors now and they also gave Jackson his first run as a coach a few years back and Jackson was solid though I didn't like him a lot offensively.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

> > Two children were attacked in an East New York apartment building elevator. Prince Joshua Avitto, 6, and Mikayala Capers, 7, were stabbed repeatedly by a man at 845 Schenck Avenue.


One of them was Taj Gibson's son


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I heard he was Taj's cousin. Still tho. Absolutely horrific

RIP


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

6. 7 years old? Wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

What kind of lunatic could stab a 6 years old ?

Sick world !


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

TNA Original said:


> OKC needs a new coach to capitalize on their limitless potential.
> 
> Do you think Derek Fisher could be that coach ? I know he's expected to eother L.A or NY but OKC could be a great alternative with less pressure than in bigger markets.
> 
> He'd be a rookie coach but Kidd didn't do so bad with the old & overrated Nets' roster.


Terrible idea, imo.

If Derek Fisher was going to be the one to take the Thunder to the next level, he probably would have helped take the Thunder to the next level by now. :westbrook2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TNA Original said:


> What kind of lunatic could stab a 6 years old ?
> 
> Sick world !


Jesus... Random attacks of violence on a child. Fucking sickening.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:wall


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

RetepAdam. said:


> Terrible idea, imo.
> 
> If Derek Fisher was going to be the one to take the Thunder to the next level, he probably would have helped take the Thunder to the next level by now. :westbrook2


WCF 3 out of 4 years and an NBA Finals appearance under Brooks belt..Everyone trying to give him the Carlisle/Pistons treatment..smh


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> WCF 3 out of 4 years and an NBA Finals appearance under Brooks belt..Everyone trying to give him the Carlisle/Pistons treatment..smh


Except that for their talent level, you can argue they still underachieved. 

There's obvious flaws in their offensive structure which mostly falls on Brooks' shoulders and those flaws are led to their losses to SA as well as MIA. I can't remember that Dallas series that well except that DIRK was shitting on them. 

Only thing that makes me hesitate on putting all the blame on him is that he might've structured the offense this way because Westbrook, who is the primary ball handler on the team wants to play iso/P&R basketball. In that case, its hard to criticize Brooks that much.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chris Paul first team defense :floyd3


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Spurs got this series in 5 or 6. 

Mills, Diaw, Splitter and Leonard all noticeably better than last year. Parker has declined but their offense has been a machine with or without him. Ginobili playing better than last year too and Duncan will show up as he always does. 

Miller is gone, Allen and Battier have declined significantly. Wade has declined but I see his performance in the finals basically matching that of last year. Miami just doesn't have the shooters they used to. And their defense can only lock in for stretches as far as I've seen.

If LeBron and Wade have their jumpers going this year (Wade's is better than last year while LeBron's took a step back) then it's a different story.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul over Conley for all-first team defense is a travesty.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> Paul over Conley for all-first team defense is a travesty.


Explain how because Chris Paul is one of the best PG defenders in the league.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm surprised Kobe didn't make the All-Defensive team. 

And I can't believe that James Harden and David Lee got votes :westbrook3


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Except that for their talent level, you can argue they still underachieved.
> 
> There's obvious flaws in their offensive structure which mostly falls on Brooks' shoulders and those flaws are led to their losses to SA as well as MIA. I can't remember that Dallas series that well except that DIRK was shitting on them.
> 
> Only thing that makes me hesitate on putting all the blame on him is that he might've structured the offense this way because Westbrook, who is the primary ball handler on the team wants to play iso/P&R basketball. In that case, its hard to criticize Brooks that much.


Uhhhh..So wait, when did OKC become the most talented team in the league?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Punked Up said:


> Spurs got this series in 5 or 6.
> 
> Mills, Diaw, Splitter and Leonard all noticeably better than last year. Parker has declined but their offense has been a machine with or without him. Ginobili playing better than last year too and Duncan will show up as he always does.
> 
> ...


Allen has declined significantly? The same Allen who has seemed like a legit 3rd option in some of these games in the playoffs? Not sure how you can state he has declined, he can explode for 20+ points any game if he is open for even a millisecond.

Lebron took a step back too? Lebron looks like a better shooter this year than last year, I don't have the stats but I don't think he's gonna worry about taking jumpers if the Spurs give him them shots again. 

Got Miami in 6, they have too many guys who can step up just like the Spurs. The difference is that the Heat have the best player in the world on their team. I wouldn't be surprised if the Heat lose but I'm predicting them to win it in a tough series.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I heard he was Taj's cousin. Still tho. Absolutely horrific
> 
> RIP


Just, terrible.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Uhhhh..So wait, when did OKC become the most talented team in the league?


This is not what I said tho. I said relative to their talent level, OKC has underachieved. Even in their wins, I can point to shit like that OKC-MEM first round series this year that had no business going 7 yet it did and the lack of discipline in OKC's offense had a big part to do with it. 

You can look at their losses and I ask what makes MIA more talented than OKC in 2012? Its easy to point to the big 3 but they weren't playing as such that season with Wade struggling in the playoffs getting his knee drained and shit and Bosh was injured and his role got smaller in the offense. Bron was often straight up carrying the team on his back. Their depth was ok and they had good spacing but nothing really over the top talented. And even if you think MIA is more talented, is it a big difference? OKC were favorites heading into that series btw. You can legit criticize Brooks for a lack of offensive system especially against a good defensive team like MIA which meant OKC had to play iso ball a lot and as a result, they often took bad shots that allowed Heat to get out in transition. You can point to his horrible game planning vs Bron whose mid range J was shit all playoffs long yet he never forced him to shoot jumpers and as a result, Bron destroyed them with his penetration and post ups all series long. This was a reason they lost the series so Brooks coaching can be criticized.

This Spurs series they just lost, a lack of offensive system again came into play although I'd say SA is more talented than they are but that doesn't mean Brooks' coaching can't be criticized since it was a factor in their loss. And even his rotations. Why is this dude not giving KD and Westbrook any rest which is wearing them down late in the games? Westbrook shot like ass in OT all these playoffs because of how minutes he was playing. Same with KD, not getting much rest which can wear you down. Why aren't more plays being run to get your star player shots in better situations, why aren't more adjustments being made etc etc?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Red Viper said:


> btw both Lebron and Wade are shooting much better and more efficiently from midrange this year compared to last. That being said they weren't even that awful at midrange going into last year's final yet still disappeared when given all those opportunities so something is off.


LeBron 5 straight years now shooting 50% or better. Wade's shot 50% last 4, with a 49er sandwiched in there. Bron's doing that on almost 20 shots a game per year. 

To add:

*On just 2-point FGs*, Wade's never shot less than 47% in his career. 8 different years of 50% +. 

LeBron has 9. Shot 43% and 49% in his first two seasons inside the arc. Shot 60% last year and 62% this year from inside the arc. 



Punked Up said:


> Miller is gone, Allen and Battier have declined significantly. Wade has declined but I see his performance in the finals basically matching that of last year. Miami just doesn't have the shooters they used to. And their defense can only lock in for stretches as far as I've seen.


Battier has declined but he's still okay on defense and the guy is $$$$$$$$$$$$$ in NBA Finals. He went from 34%, 21% and 36% shooting in first 3 rounds of the 2012 playoffs to 61% against OKC in the Finals. Including a 57% clip from downtown.

From 22%, 28% and 12% through 3 rounds in 2013 to 44% against the Spurs. A matching 44% from downtown.

This playoffs? 0% round 1, 46% and then 54%. 60% from downtown in the ECFs. He's stepped up from a horrid regular season and I see no reason why he won't step up for the 3rd straight year in the NBA Finals. Again. 

As for Ray Allen declining _signific.._



SoupBro said:


> Allen has declined significantly? The same Allen who has seemed like a legit 3rd option in some of these games in the playoffs? Not sure how you can state he has declined, he can explode for 20+ points any game if he is open for even a millisecond.


NM, you got this.










GET 'EM RAY RAY.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> LeBron 5 straight years now shooting 50% or better. Wade's shot 50% last 4, with a 49er sandwiched in there. Bron's doing that on almost 20 shots a game per year.
> 
> To add:
> 
> ...


I still can't believe he made that shot to this very day. Incredible.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Me neither lol. Had'a listen to it on the radio for good luck because the games aren't on locally after the first round -- guess it worked -- and I hate watching National telecasts when we're down late. Mike Inglis FTW. Can still hear his call in my head as LeBron misses, Bosh boards and Ray nails it.

Also, I never noticed how much LeBron was crying for the ball to the far left until just watching that gif 100 times right now. Bwahaha. Ray was all "Sit the fuck down brah I got this." Norris Cole's reaction on the bench is priceless. 

I know he'll end up working us and it'll all mostly be a moot point but I'm worried that Tony Parker won't truly be 100%)or as close as he needs to be) and there's a chance he won't even play the entire game. What I'm reading now is that he's hopeful for Game 1. PLEASE GET THAT ANKLE TOGETHER.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker hasn't had an actual rest from basketball since before the 2012-2013 pre season :lol after last years finals he went straight to play for the French national team and came back to start warmups for the preseason. This man could break down at any moment 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, the Heat have been playing non-stop since 10-11. Wade, Bosh and Bron at least. That's the one thing most of these "Heat have it easy" people forget.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Parker hasn't had an actual rest from basketball since before the 2012-2013 pre season :lol after last years finals he went straight to play for the French national team and came back to start warmups for the preseason. This man could break down at any moment
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The European Championship (which France won btw :cheer:cheer) took place in September-October. Parker did had some hollidays....just enough to play Euro Championship and be the MVP


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

GM 1 -- Spurs
GM 2 -- Heat
GM 3 -- Heat
GM 4 -- Spurs
GM 5 -- Spurs
GM 6 -- Heat
GM 7 -- Spurs

Spurs win 4-3


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

cactus_jack22 said:


> GM 1 -- Spurs
> GM 2 -- Heat
> GM 3 -- Heat
> GM 4 -- Spurs
> ...


You really want the Heat to win another game 6 ??

Fuck Ray Allen :gun:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

:george


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Heat in 6. Fuck the Spurs :jose


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rush said:


> Heat in 6. Fuck the Spurs :jose


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Spurs in 7. But, I just hope we get an awesome series like last year's


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't really care who wins. All I hope for is that we get a triple OT game 7. :mark:


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Aid180 said:


> I don't really care who wins. All I hope for is that we get a triple OT game 7. :mark:


I thought every Bulls fans were massive anti-Heat :hmm:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the fact that there are so many Heat/Lebron RAGE Haters in this thread lately, even if you dislike the Heat normally, a big part of you is ok with the Heat winning for the lulz.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i respect the heat, but i like watching pure, fundamental ball, so i hope the spurs win it. also, duncan, and pop deserve to go out as champs. also of note, whoever wins will be the last team besides the celtics to win in the next 10 years. once they get love, and company, it'll just be 29 teams looking to crown them.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> i respect the heat, but i like watching pure, fundamental ball, so i hope the spurs win it. also, duncan, and pop deserve to go out as champs. also of note, whoever wins will be the last team besides the celtics to win in the next 10 years. once they get love, and company, it'll just be 29 teams *looking to crown them*.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> i respect the heat, but i like watching pure, fundamental ball, so i hope the spurs win it. also, duncan, and pop *deserve to go out as champs*. also of note, whoever wins will be the last team besides the celtics to win in the next 10 years. once they get love, and company, it'll just be 29 teams looking to crown them.


> Implying they're retiring after this series :drake1


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Tony Parker needs the rest but damn this waiting is killing me. The NBA playoffs are amazing, especially the first round. I hate to see the momentum of the Association stopped like this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I would sell my soul for Green to get hot again like this again:






:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



> *All Hope Is Gone*:
> damn this waiting is killing me.


I can barely keep still :moyes3


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> > Implying they're retiring after this series :drake1


if they beat the heat, they will. duncan looks like he can still go another few years, but he wants to go out on top.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Aid180 said:


> I don't really care who wins. All I hope for is that we get a triple OT game 7. :mark:


FUN FACT

In 1984, the Celtics and Lakers did battle in that year's NBA Finals. The Celtics were 62-20 during the regular season while the Lakers were 54-28. The NBA welcomed a new commissioner in David Stern, replacing Larry O'Brien on April 1, 1984. The Finals that season was also the last time the Finals used the 2-2-1-1-1 format before going to the 2-3-2 format in 1985.
In 2014, the Spurs and Heat will do battle in this year's NBA Finals. The Spurs were 62-20 during the regular season and the Heat were 54-28. The NBA welcomed a new commissioner in Adam Silver on February 1, replacing David Stern. This Finals will be, for the first time since 1984, using the 2-2-1-1-1 format.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

According to Woj, Rockets plan to decline Parsons' option...The play for Melo has begun


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't think it necessarily means they're going all in for Melo. Parsons contract is pretty tricky. If they decline his team option this year then he'll become a restricted free agent, but if they accept it then he'll become an unrestricted free agent after next season.

I think regardless of if Melo comes, they'd much rather have Parsons be a restricted free agent than unrestricted.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> I don't think it necessarily means they're going all in for Melo. Parsons contract is pretty tricky. If they decline his team option this year then he'll become a restricted free agent, but if they accept it then he'll become an unrestricted free agent after next season.
> 
> I think regardless of if Melo comes, they'd much rather have Parsons be a restricted free agent than unrestricted.


Yeah, I just think they know he'd be easier to deal if he's not unrestricted and if they get Melo, he'd be the odd man out


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

All-NBA teams announced.

1st Team: CP3, Harden, LeBron, Durant, Noah

2nd Team: Parker, Curry, Love, Griffin, Dwight

3rd Team: Dragic, Lillard, George, Aldridge, Jefferson

Definitely happy for Dragic and Jefferson making it, after they got snubbed from the ASG.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol @ Harden. Also, CP3 & Parker should switch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Notorious said:


> All-NBA teams announced.
> 
> 1st Team: CP3, Harden, LeBron, Durant, *Noah*
> 
> ...












Nice to see after the terrific year he had. :noah


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> All-NBA teams announced.
> 
> 1st Team: CP3, Harden, LeBron, Durant, Noah
> 
> ...


I see. 2nd team as 2 PF & a center. Is only 1st team done by position or is there no position voting?


Nevermind. Just noticed LeBron/KD..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's two guards, two forwards and a center for each team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:noah2



> Zach Lowe @ZachLowe_NBA · 50m
> Actually, double-checking, Utah may have saved CHI from the tax even w/ Noah's bonus by claiming Erik Murphy off Waivers.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The fact that CP3 is ahead of both Curry and Parker is beyond me. :westbrook3

Also, Kevin Love is NOT better than LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^.

And how his George ahead of Melo!? Lol those voters did too much needles.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

they tend to base their votes on the impact the player had on his team. love is an exception given the ridiculous numbers he put up, and the fact that he had the 3rd highest PER behind lebron/durant.

personally, I feel like :dirk is the biggest snub.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, what's so wrong with CP3 behind ranked ahead of Curry & Parker?

Not talking to Champ obv.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> I'm sorry, what's so wrong with CP3 behind ranked ahead of Curry & Parker?
> 
> Not talking to Champ obv.


I don't know about Curry, but Parker will bring out the most of a team of Harden, LeBron, Durant, & Noah. That's just my opinion. And he will be able to keep Hardens ISO ball under control.

Maybe @TNA Original will pick Curry because of his shooting. But he's an underrated passer as well though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35045002 said:


> I don't know about Curry, but Parker will bring out the most of a team of Harden, LeBron, Durant, & Noah. That's just my opinion. And he will be able to keep Hardens ISO ball under control.
> 
> Maybe @TNA Original will pick Curry because of his shooting. But he's an underrated passer as well though.


Well umm, the All-NBA team is based on the player's production during the season. It's not trying to build a lineup and putting the players who are the best fit.

Chris Paul was the best PG in the league this season hence why he's the only PG on 1st team. I do think however that Harden shouldn't have been on 1st team and instead Curry should've been there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Well umm, the All-NBA team is based on the player's production during the season. *It's not trying to build a lineup and putting the players who are the best fit.*
> 
> Chris Paul was the best PG in the league this season hence why he's the only PG on 1st team. I do think however that Harden shouldn't have been on 1st team and instead Curry should've been there.


That's how it should be. Too much emphasis on 'stat looking' and think that's how you do a All-NBA team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35045330 said:


> That's how it should be. Too much emphasis on 'stat looking' and think that's how you do a All-NBA team.


No it shouldn't. The purpose of All-NBA/all-star selections are to award players who had great individual seasons (Although often times we see players get punished for playing on bad teams, go figure) but it's not necessarily trying to build a 5-man lineup that you think would fit best playing with each other if they were on an actual team. If that's the case then why not appoint coaches to the teams as well?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Notorious said:


> I'm sorry, what's so wrong with CP3 behind ranked ahead of Curry & Parker?
> 
> Not talking to Champ obv.


What's wrong with that ?? Well, how many games did he miss ?

Parker is and always will be underrated. He should already have made 1st team last year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Parker played 6 more games than Chris Paul did.

And if we want to use the whole "CP3's team was successful without him" argument, the Spurs were 11-3 in the games Parker sat out.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Notorious said:


> Parker played 6 more games than Chris Paul did.
> 
> *And if we want to use the whole "CP3's team was successful without him" argument, the Spurs were 11-3 in the games Parker sat out.*


I'm not using it. Spurs' bench is the best in the League and Clippers' bench is easily top 5 (even top 3 IMO).

Parker's underrestimated because his stats doesn't quite reflect his impact on the game (there is also the fact that he doesn't play a lot more than 30 minutes).

There is also the fact that 9 times out of 10, It seems that Parker schools CP3 (I remember a game last year after the ASG where Parker flat out owned CP3).

But I'm ready to admit that I'm a little biased by the fact that I'm french and I'm happy when a fellow french has success in the best league in the World.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't think Harden is quite deserving of 1st team honors. Dude plays absolutely no defense but that always get's overshadowed by his more impressive offensive game. Curry isn't known for his defensive prowess either but at least he gives some type of effort on that end of the floor, I thought Curry's defense looked a lot better this season than it had previously and he's also arguably the best offensive player in the league outside of KD. Harden only edged out Curry by 8 votes so that's pretty disappointing.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*A nice write-up by Bill Simmons, even though it made me sad to relive last year's travesty. The Spurs Revenge Tour continues...*


> You know when people are witnessing something historic, then claim they never realized the importance until after the fact? With Game 6 of the 2013 NBA Finals, you knew. You knew the entire time. The first 47 minutes and 31.8 seconds had already earned Game 6 a lifetime of NBA TV replays. But what happened next? That’s what made it stupendous.
> 
> With Miami trailing by five points, LeBron James launched a desperation 3 from the top of the key, maybe two steps to the left, and sent the ball sailing over the rim. Actually, it was worse than that — it bounced off the bottom of the backboard like a freaking Super Ball. I watched the trajectory from our makeshift television set across the court, crammed behind San Antonio’s basket, so I could tell right away it was off. That shot couldn’t have been a bigger brick; LeBron should have just fired that thing with a T-shirt cannon. It also couldn’t have been a better break for Miami. One of the most famous sequences in NBA history was officially in motion.
> 
> ...


*Source: http://grantland.com/features/nba-finals-game-6-heat-spurs/*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^ This is going to be the best finals since the Bulls vs Jazz.










They don't like us. We don't like them. Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
( 22 more hours )


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, you really didnt post a whole novel of nonsense by Bill Simmons...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anyone heard LeBatard's Heat rant?


It's the greatest thing ever. Seriously.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Too Far Gone said:


> *A nice write-up by Bill Simmons, even though it made me sad to relive last year's travesty. The Spurs Revenge Tour continues...*
> 
> *Source: http://grantland.com/features/nba-finals-game-6-heat-spurs/*


:allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1:allen1

Great read and game 1 tomorrow.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh man, I can't wait anymore :mark::mark:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

That column got me hyped for the finals now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

DGenerationMC said:


> Has anyone heard LeBatard's Heat rant?
> 
> 
> It's the greatest thing ever. Seriously.


He did a new rant? I think I've listened to all the past ones, has he done any for this years playoffs? 
Usually downloaded his shows during the nba playoffs but just haven't this year.

Tonight :mark: so many people talk about the Spurs being motivated by revenge. Wouldn't the Heat be just as motivated on trying to 3peat and be one of the greatest teams of all time. They are already in great company just by being in the Finals again, I'm sure they wanna win these finals real bad. 

Revenge doesn't always mean a win,, I witnessed that's few years ago with my Pats


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> He did a new rant? I think I've listened to all the past ones, has he done any for this years playoffs?
> Usually downloaded his shows during the nba playoffs but just haven't this year.
> 
> Tonight :mark: so many people talk about the Spurs being motivated by revenge. Wouldn't the Heat be just as motivated on trying to 3peat and be one of the greatest teams of all time. They are already in great company just by being in the Finals again, I'm sure they wanna win these finals real bad.
> ...


This is what's great with this finals. A rematch between arguably the two best teams. Yet they're so different :

The Spurs want to avenge last year's game 6 travesty.

The Heat wants to make History.

The Spurs had to go through the strongest conference in recent memories.

Meanwhile, the Heat crushed the weakest conference in ages.

The Spurs represent teamwork, class & humility.

The Heat represents star power and constant spotlight.

So who wins ?

it's incredibly hard to say.

Is the fact that the Heat had an easy postseason so far an advantage because they're fully rested ? Or is It an disadvantage due to the fact that they may be less prepared for a tough & hard fight ?

For all those reasons I think these Finals will be absolutely great.

I'm rooting for the Spurs and I say they'll win it all in 6 games (or 7).

:duncanarker

:bron2:wade:bosh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So Flip Saunders has hired himself to be the coach of the Wolves...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Listening to Dan Lebatard from a few days ago :lol this betting guy with an Antoine Walker story. Guy walked around with a bag full of money and every time he lost he'd just keep taking out 50k. Said that Walker probably lost maybe 500k in 2 days. 

Used to feel bad for him but if you're that fucking stupid then I can't feel bad for you anymore. Also some time ago after TD there was this thing about wives. Saw Eric Williams and the shit he did to his ex wife. Then looked him up and saw that he was homeless :lel Wow


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

We'll see. 5 1/2 more hours till game 1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I have made my triumphant return to this thread.


Okay, now you can go about your business.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Champ said:


>


fpalm fpalm fpalm :lebron8


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally some basketball tonight! :mark:


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Hyped for the game tonight. I'm rooting for the Spurs and Duncan to get his 5th but can't see them stopping the Heat unfortunately.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Built vs. Bought.

I see I am not the only one who feels this way.

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SoupBro said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm :lebron8


The Spurs drafted 7 players on their roster, the Heat drafted 6.

But don't let me ruin the narrative.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

well they're probably referring to relevant players.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't understand bought....or at least saying it like a negative.

Everyone works under the same cap, everyone has the ability to sign free agents. You make it sound like the committed unlawful sin.


San Antonio pays for all their players too. Their players aren't free.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> *Dwight Howard Had Relationship With 16-Year-Old, Flew Her Out To Hook Up*
> 
> http://footbasket.com/nba/dwight-howard-relationship-16-year-old-flew-hook/
> 
> ...





> Folks are having a field day on Houston Rockets center Dwight Howard and the latest news that just came out. It doesn’t look good at all Howard. He’s on some Karl Malone type of ish. Apparently, some high school girl that is 16 years old had a relationship with Howard. It went as far as to Howard flying her out from Florida to hook up. It’s going all over Twitter right now. The girl posted photos and text messages with Howard, but later deleted them. Her Twitter account has also been deleted.


This is what she looks like:



Spoiler













Here are the photos where she meets Howard:



















And here’s the text messages, where Howard feels very emotional:












Folks are already ripping on Howard now…:



Spoiler


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG the Kaepernick one :maury

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy shit...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Those quotes :lol


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Isn't the chick 18 years old? So what's the problem here? 18 years old might be young but she's considered an adult and old enough to make decisions by herself.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Report says 16, not 18.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:ti:maury:duck:HA:lmao

And just when I thought that Dwight finally didn't have a drama filled season this year.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Says that she's a high school senior in her facebook.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Facebook? :curry2


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:lmao at Dwight. If I were to have a side chick in her teens...well first, she'd be legal. And she'd be a top notch white girl :durant3


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see how the geeks in this thread react when LeBron dominates en route to his 3rd title/Finals MVP combo. :banderas


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Facebook? :curry2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall really believe that story? smh


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

How bout dem NBA FINALS doe?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> How bout dem NBA FINALS doe?


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:mark:

Parker and his ankle is going to be 'fine' tonight​


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Thuganomics said:


> :mark:
> 
> Parker and his ankle is going to be 'fine' tonight​


Good to hear. No injuries in this series plz.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> How bout dem NBA FINALS doe?


Less than 20 fucking minutes to go!! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How many fouls will there be today. I'm going with like 23123.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Finals about to start. I'm about to shit my pants!!! LET'S GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The last time San Antonio did not have a blowout victory inside AT&T was game 5 of the first round.

It feels like all their home wins this postseason wasn't all that close at all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ROBERT HORRY

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Spurs in 5. I hope.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Almost here!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Spurs in 5. I hope.


:clap


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*This Spurs cheerleader is here and ready to go. I hope that Ca$h and the others are here. GO SPURS GO!!!! The Revenge Tour continues!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HURRY UP AND TIP OFF! LETS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Spurs in 5. I hope.


Would provide quite the lolz. But I got Spurs in 7.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So I started an association in NBA 2K14(PS3) with my Sixers and simulated the first season. Spurs and Heat met in the finals...Heat won in five :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> So I started an association in NBA 2K14(PS3) with my Sixers and simulated the first season. Spurs and Heat met in the finals...Heat won in five :side:


I did that a little while ago.


Brooklyn won by defeating OKC :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GSG​


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Heat got some matchups to exploit..sheesh...They'll get anything they want this series


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chalmers already proving that he can't guard Parker...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wade just went Dream on TD.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HAND DOWN, MAN DOWN

MANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ginobili!! :barkley


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Ginobili off to a great start!!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm acting like pop right now. Spurs on a run but no fucks given. Only up 5, let's see if they can continue the run and give them a comfortable lead. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kawhi & Green are quite. Hope that changes soon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ginobili going off...sheesh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, I hate calls like that. I remember when dragic did that to the spurs back in 2010. Damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


>


:bow


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually went to watch that movie, great movie :clap

Man, every time spurs go on a run, it's like they can score 20 straight before the other team can answer 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs with 12 bench points. Miami with 0. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Heat just credit for a three pointer when he was clearly inside the line. What the hell?!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish Pop talked to his team like he does interviewers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shuttlesworth...never retire


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish Stephen A was calling the game so I could listen to him put Splitter in the shitter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sloppy basketball from both ends. Come on now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Splitter needs to develop his own game. I swear, it's like his game is being fed off of other players and lunging into the defense to get embarrassing looking shots for a shooting foul

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Norris Cole had both feet inside the line by about a foot and they gave him credit for a three. Bullshit!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They just changed it brother.

TD has never committed a foul in his career.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade is back...wow


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> They just changed it brother.
> 
> TD has never committed a foul in his career.


*Are you sure?*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Too Far Gone said:


> *Are you sure?*


Yes. They changed it right when Ray Allen went to the FT line.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Temps 115 in the building..What does that mean? LeBron will cramp and be carried out of the building and leave Wade & Bosh to finish the job


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Run after run after run after run after run

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL. LeBron is the best. He just took down those narratives.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Uh oh, the air conditioning in the building has apparently malfunctioned 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The dreaded late call..womp womp womp


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan not gonna miss a shot tonight...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Who the fuck is guarding Allen!? Someone play some defense please.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah man, I cant live in a world where Shuttlesworth misses 3 in a row and all are wide open


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That first half though... :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonard and green a no show right now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS GAME THO!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rashard Lewis maxed out after the Indy series it seems..hilarious


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ray Allen failing to cash in on three relatively open threes with two being open as can be.

What is this earth two shuttlesworth?


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Simmons is a good writer, but damn I can't stand to listen to him talk.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill Simmons has one of the more fitting initials out there.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

₵ash®;35091417 said:


> Who the fuck is guarding Allen!? Someone play some defense please.


*This.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Too Far Gone said:


> *Simmons is a good writer, but damn I can't stand to listen to him talk.*


He's cool on Grantland ( along with Jalen ). But when he's on ESPN/ABC he's crap.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

₵ash®;35091977 said:


> He's cool on Grantland ( along with Jalen ). But when he's on ESPN/ABC he's crap.


*I feel the same way. He kind of hates on the Spurs pretty regularly, though. Did you see his feature from two years or so ago on Grantland when he talked about "footnote titles" and listed all 4 of the Spurs championships? Basically insinuating that all 4 of the championships had some sort of caveat that made them less impressive...

I've never been able to forget about that...*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Too Far Gone said:


> *I feel the same way. He kind of hates on the Spurs pretty regularly, though. Did you see his feature from two years or so ago on Grantland when he talked about "footnote titles" and listed all 4 of the Spurs championships? Basically insinuating that all 4 of the championships had some sort of caveat that made them less impressive...
> 
> I've never been able to forget about that...*


Just trying to create controversy right there. He's like a carbon copy of Skip. Except he doesn't spit out nonsense as often.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Skip Bayless... Whenever I need a comedy fix I will see him and I remember one time he was acting emotional talking about how "the spurs have let him down too much" and that he is disowning the Spurs... then when they recovered he is right back to being Mr Spurs supporter referring to the team as "my spurs". Skip is damn good at what he does, which is getting reaction off of shock comments and to his credit he was a very popular columnist back in the day but what a bandwagonner.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

the ref who picked on lebron game 5 vs indy must be back to pick on chalmers


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Good pace. Too many turnovers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

late whistle marathon


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

MIA's closeouts on 3s and rotations have been much better in the second half.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

fined..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Splitter becoming a genuine flopper

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

JESUS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How was that not an offensive foul

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SA better cut the turnovers down.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YES MIAMI STEPPED IT UP AFTER THE HALF and they werent even doing bad before either. :mark:


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The referees have got to get these and-1 plays correct. If they don't put it on the floor again, then it should count. Glad they gave Splitter the and-1 play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Now or never for the Spurs...miami feeling it. gotta make a run now or get ran out the building


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

James may be cramping up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

James feelin dat heat.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*GO SPURS GO!!!!!!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

James eyes are watery... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BANG!

I knew that was coming 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Danny Green!!!


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Danny Green just saved this one for us. Nice to see him heat up at the right time.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Green finally arrived at the arena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Green picked a great time to show up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think LeBron is coming back into this game.. 

And if course.. Here he is. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy shit at LeBron :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

MJ would've never cramped up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

......


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cramp or legit injury?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Danny Green time baby!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny green going fucking ham all over Miami right now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> MJ would've never cramped up.


Truth.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*What the hell is wrong with LBJ? I've never seen anything like this before...

That's some serious fucking cramping!*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone get him Pierce's wheelchair.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

welp...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn I'm feeling sorry for LeBron. This is a finals game and an arena malfunction is hampering his game 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Kobe tears his achilles, walks to the free throw line, buries two free throws & then walks off the court.

LeBron cramps up & has to get carried off the court.

:ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ray Allen must have drank some of that Kwame brown juice or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sloppiest finals game ever. Hurry up and end this Spurs.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Kobe tears his achilles, walks to the free throw line, buries two free throws & then walks off the court.
> 
> LeBron cramps up & has to get carried off the court.
> 
> :ti


Well to be fair. That's a physical injury over something that can make him legit faint on the court.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> Damn I'm feeling sorry for LeBron. This is a finals game and an arena malfunction is hampering his game


*Isn't a little suspect that he's the only player on the court that this is affecting, though?*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The lead was 86-79 early in the 4th. Spurs just went on a 26-9 run :allen1

Damn, just damn.



Too Far Gone said:


> *Isn't a little suspect that he's the only player on the court that this is affecting, though?*




I was honestly thinking this, he always overreacts on certain injuries so he wont seem like a "weakling" from the media.

But i'm not a doctor. So I wont jump to conclusions


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

31-9 run lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbody hit 3's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Close to halfway through the 4th quarter, it was 86/79 in favor of Miami.

They just went on a 31-9 run in 7 minutes to blow them out by 15. 


Jesus Mother Fucking Christ.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> Miami got ran out the building


Fixed.

They were feeling the Heat.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> I was honestly thinking this, he always overreacts on certain injuries so he wont seem like a "weakling" from the media.
> 
> But i'm not a doctor. So I wont jump to conclusions


*I dunno...I feel like he's kind of a baby, but it is what it is. I just feel like it'll be yet another Spurs win with an asterisk attached to it.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Too Far Gone said:


> *Isn't a little suspect that he's the only player on the court that this is affecting, though?*


I think he's just drained from the course of this season, more so than anyone else. That look on his face, at several points in the 4th quarter said a lot. Dude is a god damn warrior; Never seen him looking that exhausted.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> MJ would've never cramped up.


True that. Jordan was a psycho. He would've still competed and probably gutted a victory.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope everyone sees how sorry Miami is without Lebron. They're almost on 2009 Cleveland level.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

LeBron was the vaginal cramps. :lol

There is a certain delicious irony to LeBron not being able to take the heat.

SA - 1
MIA - 0

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beating the Heat by turning up the heat. The irony.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

considering he's a known cramper in hot arenas, we saw this coming...bet that a/c gonna stay broke for game 2 as well


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Too Far Gone said:


> *I dunno...I feel like he's kind of a baby, but it is what it is. I just feel like it'll be yet another Spurs win with an asterisk attached to it.*





RyanPelley said:


> I think he's just drained from the course of this season, more so than anyone else. That look on his face, at several points in the 4th quarter said a lot. Dude is a god damn warrior; Never seen him looking that exhausted.


The way he scored his final points makes me think that he just cramped up severely, also adding in the fact that he was losing oxygen because of no air circulating.

But then again, no one else on the arena was begging to go out, he was the only player legit calling for his coach to be sent out.

Maybe it's a condition that he has, or maybe he overreacts on shit, I dunno


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lol

This will probably go down in history as the "A/C" game.


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> Beating the Heat by turning up the heat. The irony.


:clap


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This isn't the first time LeBron has had cramps...

But that's no excuse, Spurs played phenomenally in the 4th quarter and deserved the win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Spurs played in the same conditions as the Heat did. They were raining 3's late and LeBron was coming on his period. No excuses. Play to win.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Welp better stay off the internet while these morons keep trying the same lame Lebron cramp/can't handle heat joke. And those that keep up bringing up MJ should be banned from this thread for their stupidity.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

No excuses for the Heat. Lebron comes out and apparently so does their defense, smh. Just lazy performance down the stretch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

₵ash®;35094585 said:


> Spurs played in the same conditions as the Heat did.


THEY DID?!?!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> THEY DID?!?!


YES!?!?!?!?

But go ahead and put that asterisk to this game. It fits perfectly ( even though the Spurs out executed them late despite 23 turnovers in said conditions. But whateva's....... ).


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

:done


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Notorious said:


> This isn't the first time LeBron has had cramps...
> 
> But that's no excuse, Spurs played phenomenally in the 4th quarter and deserved the win.


*Agreed. If we can knock out the turnovers moving forward, I think we've got this under control. Obviously adjustments will be made on both sides, so I shouldn't get too confident, but this win has me feeling good.*


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> considering he's a known cramper in hot arenas, we saw this coming...bet that a/c gonna stay broke for game 2 as well


God your probably right...definitely can't see the AC being fixed before Sunday....Ooooo you Spurs are some dirty bastards LOL!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Welp better stay off the internet while these morons keep trying the same lame Lebron cramp/can't handle heat joke. And those that keep up bringing up MJ should be banned from this thread for their stupidity.


Well, Jordan would've fixed the A/C soooo....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

As long as the media doesn't try to overblow Lebron's severe cramps as a storyline headed into game two to the point of the media continuing their mission of equaling Lebron to Jordan further by creating a "flu game" scenerio for Lebron, I will give the benefit of the doubt as to this being legitimate. Lebron has a history of this happening and hell, even though Bron is as elite an athlete as they come, everyone's body reacts differently to different injuries and conditions.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Design2Hustle said:


> God your probably right...definitely can't see the AC being fixed before Sunday....Ooooo you Spurs are some dirty bastards LOL!












No let them have their excuse. Always gotta have one.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

andyroddick @andyroddick 11m

Just saying last thing you wanna do w leg cramps is sit down in a crouch position and rub ice...... All the while not drinking anything ...

:|


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lebron had this same issue in the '12 finals iirc. then all of a sudden he was absolutely fine for the rest of the series.

he should be good to go for game 2. true story though, rondo played with a torn acl once.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HYDRATE HYDRATE HYDRATE

BronBron never learns...

:bron3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^. Lol!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> As long as the media doesn't try to overblow Lebron's severe cramps as a storyline headed into game two to the point of the media continuing their mission of equaling Lebron to Jordan further by creating a "flu game" scenerio for Lebron


Oh, they will.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Spurs scored 36 points in the 4th, outscored the Heat by 17 and shot 93% in the quarter. I'd like to think that's the biggest reason they won. Not LeBron's cramps.

Now I don't think the Heat would've ended up getting blown out if LeBron's cramps didn't happen but the Spurs probably still would've ended up winning.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

@RealSkipBayless · 14m
LeBron James lives and works in MIAMI, FLORIDA and plays in a notoriously hot arena. Good for Spo making no excuse.

:skip


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Skip needs to shut up. Because if the roles were reversed and this was Manu or Parker having cramps due to the heat in Miami's arena (no pun intended) he would be the main person crying on Twitter.

And I question if the people that are clowning LeBron for his cramps have actually played a sport in their life. It's pretty fucking hard to play basketball when you're having severe cramps. And the people comparing LeBron to Kobe walking off the court after a torn achilles or Jordan's flu game are morons. They're completely unrelated.

All in all though, I expect LeBron will be fine for game 2. I felt the Heat outplayed the Spurs during the first three quarters but had a complete meltdown in the 4th and the Spurs took advantage. This was also one of the sloppier games I've seen the Spurs play with so many turnovers, Miami can't bank of that happening again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Skip needs to shut up. Because if the roles were reversed and this was Manu or Parker having cramps due to the heat in Miami's arena (no pun intended) he would be the main person crying on Twitter.
> 
> And I question if the people that are clowning LeBron for his cramps have actually played a sport in their life. It's pretty fucking hard to play basketball when you're having severe cramps. And the people comparing LeBron to Kobe walking off the court after a torn achilles or Jordan's flu game are morons. They're completely unrelated.
> 
> All in all though, I expect LeBron will be fine for game 2. I felt the Heat outplayed the Spurs during the first three quarters but had a complete meltdown in the 4th and the Spurs took advantage. This was also one of the sloppier games I've seen the Spurs play with so many turnovers, Miami can't bank of that happening again.


Keyboard warriors (ITT and in social media) are the worst.

And Heat have been notorious (no pun intended) for bouncing back well after losing G1. ECF, Last two Finals, and I believe one of the Bulls series they've all lost G1 and came back to win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Spurs probably still would've ended up winning.


They shot 87.5% in the 4th. 31-9 run ( after committing 20+ turnovers ). _In the same building as the broken AC by the way..._ Gotta put that out there... Heat got torched. Nuff said. If Heat 'fans' want to keep on crying about LeBron's menstrual cramps, let them. It's just one game though. Looking forward to game 2.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't seen a single person say bron should've played through the cramps, it was obviously severe enough that it was out of his control... People are just clowning him because he's a pretentious douche :bron2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lebron is a good actor, I'll give him that. Of all people? Bullshit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_JOBS said:


> Lebron is a good actor, I'll give him that. Of all people? Bullshit.


:banderas

WAGG, thoughts on the game?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

In an alternate universe this very forum is discussing Skip Bayless in the wrestling section.

Spurs would have won regardless of the temp. The bench outscored Miami 34-20, and 16 of those 20 was from Allen alone. Depth is to strong, they can't match Mills, Diaw, Ginobili and Belinelli. The Spurs are going to win the series.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm pulling big time for the Spurs but I'm not even close to calling this series for them. Miami historically rebounds well from game 1 losses and they didn't play anywhere close to their potential tonight. Ray Allen missed a lot of 3's that he'll normally hit and bron leaving the game had a big impact on the outcome imo. Nice advantage coming out of game 1 for the Spurs but they'll have to fight tooth and nail to get these 3 W's.. I think they're up to the task this year but it's going to get ugly. No way this series doesn't go 6 or 7.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spo nixed LeBron coming back in the game late..Smart move, but interesting..Hard to say no


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tip of the cap to the Spurs for that late run.. this game and all the jokes that go with it belong to San An. They need to put LeBron in a hot bubble for the next two games because they're saying the AC won't be fixed for a while. 

Smh Wade. This was yours to takeover.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dramatic way to start the amazing series, twitter and reddit exploded 

Spurs shot 14-for-16 (6-for-6 from 3) in the 4th quarter. :moyes1

But all we're going to see constantly is LeBron being carried to the bench


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stephen A. Smith is the biggest fucking idiot on the planet. He now surpassed Skip and the Heat/LeBron fan boys ( for now anyway ). Not even worth tweeting to the latter on Twitter. Waste of time.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Dramatic way to start the amazing series, twitter and reddit exploded
> 
> Spurs shot 14-for-16 (6-for-6 from 3) in the 4th quarter. :moyes1
> 
> But all we're going to see constantly is LeBron being carried to the bench




Celtic and Laker fans exploded that's for sure. I peaked at Twitter expecting to see DANNY GREEN trends but instead all I got was BOSTON GARDEN, TORN ACHILLES, LECRAMPs. lmfao. Spurs could win in 4 and somehow Celtic and Laker fans [well, the bad kind of Celtic and Laker fans not the ones around here] would make it all about them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

First Take will be interesting tomorrow 
Ray Allen dunking on a fast break :allen1:allen1:allen1:allen1:allen1:allen1:allen1:allen1


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

So pissed that we ruined Ray Allen's one dunk this year in a loss.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Some on Twitter, reddit, etc...

"Spurs made sure to break the AC". Going to seal this conspiracy theory once and for all... 

Why in the world would they purposely turn the AC off knowing they have the older guys on the floor... ( Duncan, Ginobili, Parker, etc. ) Ummm... 

Do you think it would've hampered them more than slowing down LeCramp!?

Lol. See how naive that is!?










Fucking dumbasses. Gotta try and lay off the internets some until Sunday.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> :banderas
> 
> WAGG, thoughts on the game?


I was watching on and off, but I had to "wow" at the end of the game with MIA acting lost and couldn't even control the ball anymore and them pointing the cam at Lebron like this is gonna be some recovery story to win later on.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> So pissed that we ruined Ray Allen's one dunk this year in a loss.


Also too bad it came off an uncalled offensive foul lol. Blatant forearm push off to Belinelli in the open floor to create the open run up


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Man, why are people still taking Skip Bayless' comments seriously? You people do know that he's just playing his character of being a troll right? I do believe that he hates the Heat and LeBron but he just makes his hate for LeBron ridiculous just to get attention.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

₵ash®;35097177 said:


>


Those people probably never exerienced cramps during a sport before..

Cramps in sports are no joke. I do think that James is a drama queen especially with his comments during the game about the AC and the cramps but having cramps hurts as hell and the affected body part is pretty much useless.

When LeBron had to get carried out after that layup due to cramps, he could've move at all. That was not a matter of toughness or pain tolerance. He wanted to return after a rest but Spo ignored him since there was no point of playing a cramped LeBron James.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Those people probably never exerienced cramps during a sport before..
> 
> Cramps in sports are no joke. I do think that James is a drama queen especially with his comments during the game about the AC and the cramps but having cramps hurts as hell and the affected body part is pretty much useless.
> 
> When LeBron had to get carried out after that layup due to cramps, he could've move at all. That was not a matter of toughness or pain tolerance. He wanted to return after a rest but Spo ignored him since there was no point of playing a cramped LeBron James.


OMG ! You Heat fan are getting butt hurt ??:lmao

It's just a joke, don't you know 2nd degree ? fpalm

Didn't Lebron, alongside his buddy D-Wade, mock Dirk Nowitzky during the 2011 Finals for being sick ?

IMO he had it coming.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

TNA Original said:


> OMG ! You Heat fan are getting butt hurt ??:lmao
> 
> It's just a joke, don't you know 2nd degree ? fpalm
> 
> ...


Not a butthurt Heat fan but a butthurt LeBron fan.

I guess I shouldn't direct my comments towards those Spurs fans since it is just fun and games and a taunt to an enemy. But I'm referring to those people in the internet who actually think that Lebron could've done anything during that moment because they never even touched a basketball in their entire life and have never experienced cramps. 
And like I said, playing through cramps is not a matter of toughness. When you have cramps, there's nothing you can do about it. Flu games, that high fever Dirk game had, they can be played through toughness or tolerance.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Not a butthurt Heat fan but a butthurt LeBron fan.
> 
> I guess I shouldn't direct my comments towards those Spurs fans since it is just fun and games and a taunt to an enemy. But I'm referring to those people in the internet who actually think that Lebron could've done anything during that moment because they never even touched a basketball in their entire life and have never experienced cramps.
> And like I said, playing through cramps is not a matter of toughness. When you have cramps, there's nothing you can do about it. Flu games, that high fever Dirk game had, they can be played through toughness or tolerance.


Fans mocking players from the opposite team is not so original. Be honnest, imagine the situation was reversed and It was Tim Duncan who had cramps. There would have been countless jokes about the old Duncan. How many times people actually call the Spurs "dinosaurs" ?

Of course It's magnified when It's the best player in the World of all people, who's the only victim.

About those cramps, the first thing to do when you feel it is stretch. If you don't, not only will the pain be very intense during about 1 minute more or less but you'll feel it afterward. 

LeBron could have come back during the 4th but Spoelestra didn't allow him which was the right decision because :

1) LeBron could have sustain a muscular injury.

2) I don't think him coming back would have change the result. The Spurs played fantastic basketball during the 4th. They were unstoppable.

Now that LeBron's ego has take a hit, I suppose He'll be on a mission during game 2. Will It be enough to tie the series ? I hope not


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

All the talk about LeBron but nobody talks about the real victim.


Is the Spurs mascot still alive?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He's a coyote. They live in deserts and adapt to habitats. No need to worry about that mascot. 


It adapted, not perished.... Sorry, I had to put that in 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TNA Original said:


> OMG ! You Heat fan are getting butt hurt ??:lmao
> 
> It's just a joke, don't you know 2nd degree ? fpalm
> 
> ...


The butthurt is strong indeed.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

We saw the same shit with the elbow years ago. Dude is a 6'8 drama queen

He's a damn good basketball player though


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Boy... LeBron is going to destroy Spurs in Game 2 after all of this :bron4


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So the air started working again around midnight...ok :lmao

Gatorade the greatest ever after their slander last night. And I had the nerve to be drinking Powerade at the time. You're on your own LeBron


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Joel said:


> Boy... LeBron is going to destroy Spurs in Game 2 after all of this :bron4


As long as the Spurs win, leBron could score 60, I wouldn't give a damn :


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Hoopy Frood said:


> I have a Heat vs Spurs rematch


Don't know how this happened but I randomly clicked to get to an older page. I wonder how many originally predicted Heat/Spurs rematch


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

₵ash®;35107505 said:


>


:ti Gatorade with that God-tier tweet.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Round 1: Let's Go! Who will win 16 games?*



Thuganomics said:


> Don't know how this happened but I randomly clicked to get to an older page. I wonder how many originally predicted Heat/Spurs rematch


Skip Bayless is a joke and a poor excuse of a journalist but I'm pretty sure he's been saying that Spurs would defeat Heat in 6 games for months.

The sadest thing is.....I agree with him :StephenA


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


He's like bitch get off me, I may be old but I be dunkin this


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Had this in my dropbox for so long.. Might as well share it. Shit like this makes you think

PG: Tony Parker
SG: Manu Ginobli
SF: Lebron James
PF: Tim Duncan
C: Dwight Howard






cactus_jack22 said:


> He's like bitch get off me, I may be old but I be dunkin this




The ironic part about this is that Parker and Chalmers were in the same situation last year, but Chalmers blatantly flopped and Parker got called for the offensive foul.​


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Sweet jam by Ray but like I said... nice offensive foul to set it up. Probably learned that forearm extension from Lebron seeing as how it's one of his go-to moves even though it's an offensive foul :leo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Thuganomics:*


C: DeMarcus Cousins
PF: Tim Duncan
SF: Kevin Durant
SG: Dwayne Wade
PG: Tony Parker

Bench Player: Manu Ginobili


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Saw this on Reddit: "Lebron couldn't finish because of lower leg cramping... Once again the calves hold lebron back from winning a title" :jordan4
*
Edit: 
*
PG: Curry ($3)
SG: Harden ($3)
SF: LeBron ($5)
PF: Davis ($2)
C: Lopez ($1)

TIMMEH off of the bench


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ha lebron cramping made for some great tv at least. regardless of whether he could've finished the game or not, his legacy is taking a hit unless they come back to win the series. go spurs


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Kyrie, D-Rose & Curry better than Parker ?? No way ! And where's Westbrook ? :westbrook3

Anyway

PG : Tony Parker
SG : Dwayne Wade
SF : Kevin Durant
PF : Tim Duncan
C : Fuck Dwight, I take Noah for 5 $


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> *pryme tyme*












:lel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Saw this on Reddit: "Lebron couldn't finish because of lower leg cramping... Once again the calves hold lebron back from winning a title" :jordan4


:lmao :lmao

Saw this on Facebook:


‪


> #‎LeBronJames‬ should have prepared his body a little better for the finals ! Like the rest of the stars on the court ! Saying this I know you can"t play with cramps your muscles just don't work ..they seize up ! The only blame should go to him and his pre game preparation , no one else on the court had these problems during the game ..so the only blame is on him and his conditioning of his body !!


:kobe11


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

steph
manu
durant
davis
dwight

:banderas


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

nevermind he should be fine.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

^A quick check on Google tells me that you're lying :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

misled by the title of a youtube video ^


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:bosh3


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Just finished watching, was an enjoyable game, Manu was sublime at some points, and Duncan/Diaw is just the winning combo. Danny Green got that flow eventually, great news for the Spurs. Wade had a good run, and I don't remember the last time seeing Allen missing four 3-pointers in a row, hehe.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

but in other news the air conditioning is back up and running :kobe3


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Champ said:


> but in other news the air conditioning is back up and running :kobe3


Until Sunday night.


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm all in for the Spurs but....dat dream shake from D-Wade :wade:banderas:duncan


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Battle of the bald spots: Ginobili vs Lebron.

Discuss.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Battle of the bald spots: Ginobili vs Lebron.
> 
> Discuss.


Well, the 36 year old managed to survive the Heat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lebron doesn't even have a bald spot. :hmm:


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Manu doesn't feel the need to hide his bold spot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got a notification from Bleacher Report that Spoelstra apparently said that the Spurs should be fined if the A/C isn't fixed.


Yeah, because it's the teams fault it malfunctioned...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Just got a notification from Bleacher Report that Spoelstra apparently said that the Spurs should be fined if the A/C isn't fixed.
> 
> 
> Yeah, because it's the teams fault it malfunctioned...


You know, just when I thought the Heat and their 'fans' were turning the corner and start acting intelligent ( foolish thing of me of such a thing would happen to begin with ), they're pulling this conspiracy card instead of admitting their team got stomped on in the 4th quarter. So the Spurs with fat Diaw, a 38 year old Tim Duncan, a 36 year old Ginobili with a history of hamstring problems, and a 32 year old Tony Parker with an already lingering ankle and leg injuries deliberately break/turned the ac off so that a 29 year old LeBron James cramp up!? :lmao

That's why Spurs fans & others will keep on trolling LeCramp until Sunday night. Fuckin idiots.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

₵ash®;35115377 said:


> You know, just when I thought the Heat and their 'fans' were turning the corner and start acting intelligent ( foolish thing of me of such a thing would happen to begin with ), they're pulling this conspiracy card instead of admitting their team got stomped on in the 4th quarter. So the Spurs with fat Diaw, a 38 year old Tim Duncan, a 36 year old Ginobili with a history of hamstring problems, and a 32 year old Tony Parker with an already lingering ankle and leg injuries deliberately break/turned the ac off so that a 29 year old LeBron James cramp up!? :lmao
> 
> That's why Spurs fans & others will keep on trolling LeCramp until Sunday night. Fuckin idiots.


This was my first thought as well :lol


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Seriously Heat :floyd1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

₵ash®;35115377 said:


> You know, just when I thought the Heat and their 'fans' were turning the corner and start acting intelligent ( foolish thing of me of such a thing would happen to begin with ), they're pulling this conspiracy card instead of admitting their team got stomped on in the 4th quarter. So the Spurs with fat Diaw, a 38 year old Tim Duncan, a 36 year old Ginobili with a history of hamstring problems, and a 32 year old Tony Parker with an already lingering ankle and leg injuries deliberately break/turned the ac off so that a 29 year old LeBron James cramp up!? :lmao
> 
> That's why Spurs fans & others will keep on trolling LeCramp until Sunday night. Fuckin idiots.


Im pretty sure half the spurs fans in this thread were yelling conspiracy before the OKC series started...but i guess we gotta forget that ever happened, right?













Man...No reason he shouldnt get at least 15 shot attempts a game..just go through him and let him dominate


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Man...No reason he shouldnt get at least 15 shot attempts a game..just go through him and let him dominate


They did look for him quite a bit but the problem was the Heat were fronting the post, putting pressure on the entry passer and then playing the passing lanes looking for steals. That was good ball denial on MIA's behalf and trying to deliver the ball to TD is how some of those turnovers happened. MIA's defense was really good in that regard. 

And a lot of those pts he scored were easy baskets where he was being set up by their great passing and P&R play.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

₵ash®;35115377 said:


> You know, just when I thought the Heat and their 'fans' were turning the corner and start acting intelligent ( foolish thing of me of such a thing would happen to begin with ), they're pulling this conspiracy card instead of admitting their team got stomped on in the 4th quarter. So the Spurs with fat Diaw, a 38 year old Tim Duncan, a 36 year old Ginobili with a history of hamstring problems, and a 32 year old Tony Parker with an already lingering ankle and leg injuries deliberately break/turned the ac off so that a 29 year old LeBron James cramp up!? :lmao
> 
> That's why Spurs fans & others will keep on trolling LeCramp until Sunday night. Fuckin idiots.


nobody else in this thread but you is even mentioning that the air conditioning not working is a conspiracy. as a matter of fact i haven't seen a single person on twitter or anywhere on the internet seriously suggest it was fixed. either you're delusional or you're getting trolled big time.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

HeatWave said:


>


3 great centers


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These Lebron cramp memes are getting fucking old already.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

cactus_jack22 said:


> 3 great centers


TD and the Spurs about to file a lawsuit against you for calling him a center.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> nobody else in this thread but you is even mentioning that the air conditioning not working is a conspiracy. as a matter of fact i haven't seen a single person on twitter or anywhere on the internet seriously suggest it was fixed. either you're delusional or you're getting trolled big time.


You're kidding me right? Maybe your internet is not working properly. You know you can go back and look at past post. I'm just going to grab one for you from last night:



> From *HeatWave:*
> considering he's a known cramper in hot arenas, we saw this coming...bet that a/c gonna stay broke for game 2 as well


And you can go to the main Heat site. The source of stupidity. 

http://www.hothothoops.com/2014/6/6/5785022/spurs-handle-heat-in-fourth-quarter-as-lebron-sits-in-110-95-game-1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

₵ash®;35117081 said:


> You're kidding me right? Maybe your internet is not working properly. You know you can go back and look at past post. I'm just going to grab one for you from last night:


Don't mind him. He's an inbred.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

₵ash®;35117081 said:


> You're kidding me right? Maybe your internet is not working properly. You know you can go back and look at past post. I'm just going to grab one for you from last night:


so you did get trolled. it's fairly obvious that post was a joke.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> so you did get trolled. it's fairly obvious that post was a joke.





> So the air started working again around midnight...ok :lmao


Alrighty.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

₵ash®;35117081 said:


> You're kidding me right? Maybe your internet is not working properly. You know you can go back and look at past post. I'm just going to grab one for you from last night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where in that post does it say anything about a conspiracy?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> where in that post does it say anything about a conspiracy?


nothing, he's pulling things out of his ass just to slight heat fans for saying something...that they're not seriously saying lawl. talk about sensitive


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> where in that post does it say anything about a conspiracy?





> its well documented what happens to lebron when the temperature in the arena is not correctly regulated. a lot of people know this.
> all players played under the same conditions however, this has been an issue throughout his career so it wouldn’t surprise me if they intentionally exploited this





> I’m starting to really HATE the Spurs organization.
> Purposefully breaking the AC so your opponent will cramp? ZERO class.


And a few more like that in their main gamethread.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> nothing, he's pulling things out of his ass just to slight heat fans for saying something...that they're not seriously saying lawl. talk about sensitive


I'm not sure you even know how to click on anything. So...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> nothing, he's pulling things out of his ass just to slight heat fans for saying something...that they're not seriously saying lawl. talk about sensitive


See here's my thing, the heat affected both teams. Many called early in the game that LeBron was gonna go down so that wasnt a surprise. The only thing that made me raise an eyebrow was that the story that came out that the a/c was working right after the game around midnight. That all being said, IT AFFECTED BOTH TEAMS, so how can it just be a conspiracy against one? 

The only way it can be confirmed a conspiracy if it somehow leaks out the Spurs practiced in a raised temp gym days prior


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

₵ash®;35117609 said:


> And a few more like that in their main gamethread.


good on you for scraping the bottom of the barrel to find the very few comments that ever so slightly imply the Spurs did it on purpose :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> good on you for scraping the bottom of the barrel to find the very few comments that ever so slightly imply the Spurs did it on purpose :lmao


First I was pulling things out of my ass, then now I'm scrapping. So which is it!? And if you had actually read my whole comment, I said it's more in there.

Nice way of trying to twist this against me like I'm in the wrong. Typical Heat fan.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

₵ash®;35117873 said:


> First I was pulling things out of my ass, then now I'm scrapping. So which is it!?


Definitely a bit of both.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Im pretty sure half the spurs fans in this thread were yelling conspiracy before the OKC series started...but i guess we gotta forget that ever happened, right?



Yeah, even I have to admit, I was a bit skeptical before that round :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> *Heatwave:*
> Im pretty sure half the spurs fans in this thread were yelling conspiracy before the OKC series started...but i guess we gotta forget that ever happened, right?


OKC always get the benefit from the refs. It's not rocket science. It's a miracle we came away from that series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

₵ash®;35118017 said:


> OKC always get the benefit from the refs. It's not rocket science. It's a miracle we came away from that series.


:banplz:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah, I don't think its a miracle. They just found a way to solve the Ibaka problem by going small and playing Diaw/Bonner more


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing that I find funny, is that this isnt even the first time THIS SEASON that LeBron has had excuses made for him against the Spurs. Anyone remember the "sleeve game?" The one where LeBron was crying about it altering his shot, and he wanted the NBA to do away with the sleeved jerseys? Didnt bother the Spurs who won that game. But now this cramps/AC shit:

Look, maybe I am just so old school that the new generation of athlete is just too much of a pussy for me to deal with. People saying "dont compare this cramp to Jordans flu, or Kobe's achilles," or what the fuck ever younger fans are telling themselves to justify this, 6'8, 250 pound pussy leaving a game. There is no one that watches basketball, even LeBron fans, that wont call him a drama queen. We all know about his on the court antics, so I wont get into that. But I will say this, he needs to suck it the fuck up, and play. Because if the Spurs win, all you are gonna hear from dickhead Heat fans is "LeBron got sabotaged." 29 years old, prime athlete, more medical advancements today than there have EVER been, better training, better weight programs, better medicine, better facilities. Explain to me, please, explain to my old ass how 30 fucking years ago, in the finals TWO games played(game 5 and game 7) in the Boston Garden had temperatures of over 90 degrees and no one fell out, no one got a cramp, no one had excuses. Hell game 5 was 97 degrees and no a/c! Someone please tell me why LeBron is getting cramps? Did he not drink enough water? the guy is built like a fucking corvette, he didnt make sure he had his oil changed? Athletes today, are pussies, and it wont get any better. Once Kobe/Dirk/Duncan call it a career, the NBA will no longer have the last of their tough guys, they will be a generation of pussies. Its already happened in the NFL. Know how no one gives a shit about the Pro Bowl? Its been pointless for years now? Jack Youngblood played the entire 1979 playoffs, including Super Bowl XIV, then the pro Bowl a week later with a fractured left fibula. Tell me again why players are missing games due to "turf toe" and "tennis elbow?" Ronnie Lott had part of his finger CUT OFF just so he wouldnt miss a game, but yeah, Gronk fails to DDT someone in a bar and he's out for 8 weeks.............


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

To be fair, a lot of superstars were complaining about the sleeved jerseys


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I didn't know Skip Bayless had a WF account. Is he that obsessed with LeBron and his fans that he's snooping in their forums? :lmao

And if you didn't know Skip, most team forums are going to be bias cuz you know... uh it's their team. So are you going to tell me that if I go read the Spurs board right now, I'm not going to see any posts about ref conspiracies? Or to any team forums?



Anyway... Delonte West is making a comeback! Hope Clips sign both Pierce and West this summer. It's gonna be a Celtics reunion with Doc/Baby/West/Pierce :shocked:


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

₵ash®;35118017 said:


> OKC always get the benefit from the refs. It's not rocket science. It's a miracle we came away from that series.


How about the 2012 Finals ?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Nah, I don't think its a miracle. They just found a way to solve the Ibaka problem by going small and playing Diaw/Bonner more


At first they were scared to attack. But them Kawhi and Joseph dunks shift the momentum. And Diaw pulled Ibaka from the basket.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> One thing that I find funny, is that this isnt even the first time THIS SEASON that LeBron has had excuses made for him against the Spurs. Anyone remember the "sleeve game?" The one where LeBron was crying about it altering his shot, and he wanted the NBA to do away with the sleeved jerseys? Didnt bother the Spurs who won that game. But now this cramps/AC shit:
> 
> Look, maybe I am just so old school that the new generation of athlete is just too much of a pussy for me to deal with. People saying "dont compare this cramp to Jordans flu, or Kobe's achilles," or what the fuck ever younger fans are telling themselves to justify this, 6'8, 250 pound pussy leaving a game. There is no one that watches basketball, even LeBron fans, that wont call him a drama queen. We all know about his on the court antics, so I wont get into that. But I will say this, he needs to suck it the fuck up, and play. Because if the Spurs win, all you are gonna hear from dickhead Heat fans is "LeBron got sabotaged." 29 years old, prime athlete, more medical advancements today than there have EVER been, better training, better weight programs, better medicine, better facilities. Explain to me, please, explain to my old ass how 30 fucking years ago, in the finals TWO games played(game 5 and game 7) in the Boston Garden had temperatures of over 90 degrees and no one fell out, no one got a cramp, no one had excuses. Hell game 5 was 97 degrees and no a/c! Someone please tell me why LeBron is getting cramps? Did he not drink enough water? the guy is built like a fucking corvette, he didnt make sure he had his oil changed? Athletes today, are pussies, and it wont get any better. Once Kobe/Dirk/Duncan call it a career, the NBA will no longer have the last of their tough guys, they will be a generation of pussies. Its already happened in the NFL. Know how no one gives a shit about the Pro Bowl? Its been pointless for years now? Jack Youngblood played the entire 1979 playoffs, including Super Bowl XIV, then the pro Bowl a week later with a fractured left fibula. Tell me again why players are missing games due to "turf toe" and "tennis elbow?" Ronnie Lott had part of his finger CUT OFF just so he wouldnt miss a game, but yeah, Gronk fails to DDT someone in a bar and he's out for 8 weeks.............


:clap


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FoxHound Unit said:


> How about the 2012 Finals ?


Come now now, we all knew that was Miami's year. If they lost, imagine the backlash


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵ash®;35118017 said:


> OKC always get the benefit from the refs. It's not rocket science. It's a miracle we came away from that series.


A miracle? :westbrook5

The Spurs were up 2-0 in the series before Ibaka returned and OKC tied the series at 2-2. After games 1 and 2, everyone was counting OKC out of the series.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

good thing i've read enough of gothicthug's shitty posts to know better than to read them


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FoxHound Unit said:


> How about the 2012 Finals ?


* When facing Spurs. Remember game 6 of 2012!? You can even google Thunder vs Spurs 2012 game 6.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Someone please tell me why LeBron is getting cramps?


http://google.com


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

₵ash®;35118305 said:


> * When facing Spurs. Remember game 6 of 2012!? You can even google Thunder vs Spurs 2012 game 6.


I think referees are bad...that's it.

OKC players (mainly KD and Westbrook) drive a lot to the basket so they draw more fouls including fouls that aren't fouls.

Crappy calls are more frequent than ever.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So I wonder how it's going to be like if the Spurs beat the Heat on Sunday... LeBron didn't get enough Icey Hot patches for his cramps!?


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

₵ash®;35118785 said:


> So I wonder how it's going to be like if the Spurs beat the Heat on Sunday... LeBron didn't get enough Icey Hot patches for his cramps!?


I bet LeBron will torch the Spurs with a 40+ points game......and the Spurs will win anyway :sadbron


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11044243/quin-snyder-soon-named-utah-jazz-coach
Quinn Snyder to be named coach of the Utah Jazz


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many wives does this guy have? ^


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

FoxHound Unit said:


> I bet LeBron will torch the Spurs with a 40+ points game......and the Spurs will win anyway :sadbron


It's going to be an excuse just like yesterday. Then it will be twisting and backpedaling. Finally, pretending that it's not happening no where else on the internets, etc... ( :lmao )

That's the script. Gotta love NBA talk.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> How many wives does this guy have? ^












with that hair i'm guessing several


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

₵ash®;35120833 said:


> It's going to be an excuse just like yesterday. Then it will be twisting and backpedaling. Finally, pretending that it's not happening no where else on the internets, etc... ( :lmao )
> 
> That's the script. Gotta love NBA talk.


I think that no matter who wins Game 2, byt the end of 4 games the series will be tied 2-2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

via USA Today, LeBron has never won a game 1 on the road:

2006 — at Detroit, Eastern semifinals, lost series 4-3
2007 — at Detroit, Eastern finals, won series 4-3
2007 — at San Antonio, NBA Finals, lost series 4-0
2008 — at Boston, Eastern semifinals, lost series 4-3
2011 — at Chicago, Eastern finals, won series 4-1
2012 — at Oklahoma City, NBA Finals, won series 4-1
2014 — at Indiana, Eastern finals, won series 4-2

Thursday made it 0-8...Geez..Talk about inability to set the tone


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Not sure if true but Heat in the big 3 era has never been down 0-2 right?


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Not sure if true but Heat in the big 3 era has never been down 0-2 right?


True but they lost 3 in a row in the NBA Finals 2011. They were up 2-1 in the series against the Mavs and lost the next 3 games.

:dirk


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> These Lebron cramp memes are getting fucking old already.


Bron hate and jokes in general is old.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nobody is hating on LeBron. People are making fun of him because he's a primadonna. 










I see the butthurt is still sore from Thursday.










( Lolakers...... )


----------



## FoxHound Unit (Jun 6, 2014)

Heat fans be like :


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It was mildly amusing for a few hours after the game. It's incredibly boring now. It actually makes me want LeBron to dominate tomorrow and Heat win and I wanted the Spurs to win before.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool story bro.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah, it's gotten old. Just like how so many people are pretending to be Spurs fans all of a sudden.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Yeah, it's gotten old. Just like how so many people are pretending to be Spurs fans all of a sudden.


It's been Spurs fans in here. 

Hey, weren't you a Wizards fan!? What they're doing!?


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol, no?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He probably is a Wizards fan, but since the Spurs fans have made this thread awful since the beginning of the OKC series, maybe he wants to see them lose :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Could've sworn it was you who was heavily rooting for them when they were facing the Pacers. Maybe that was someone else... Meh... Couldn't care less.

Go on and continue whatever you was about to say.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

I made a prediction they'd win. I MUST BE A HUGE FAN


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

It was more than a 'prediction' but alright. I can tell by the capital letters you mean serious business. I'm going to back off now. Have a good day now.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I find it amusing how the media will make up any story to manufacture tension between the two teams.

Story A: The Heat will feel slighted because of everyone making fun of LeBron, so they will play with a purpose in game 2.

Story B: The Spurs will feel slighted because of everyone saying they only won because of LeCramp, so they will play with a purpose in game 2.

fpalm


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I predicted Spurs vs Heat all season long, I must be a Spurs and Heat fan.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What's primadonna about a cramp?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I self-proclaim myself as the only notable non-annoying Spurs fan in this thread.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> What's primadonna about a cramp?


There is nothing primadonna about a cramp.

There is a LOT that is primadonna about LeBron.

I'm not one of the idiots out there saying he should have been able to play through it. Cramps as severe as he had cannot be played through. I realize that.

That said, I am still going to point and laugh at the primadonna son of a bitch, legit injury or not.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tater said:


> That said, I am still going to point and laugh at the primadonna son of a bitch, legit injury or not.


My bud off of facebook lol. Sometimes they show him on SportsCenter:










The PaPa John's people did it too while holding a pizza :lmao but I get a error while uploading it so fuck it.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Id like to see them have a cramp and even get out of bed :side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> What's primadonna about a cramp?


A 6'8 240 pound freak of nature getting carried off the floor is what's so 'primadonna' about a cramp.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Now Jason Terry is suspicious about the A/C incident :lol my goodness

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> It was mildly amusing for a few hours after the game. It's incredibly boring now. It actually makes me want LeBron to dominate tomorrow and Heat win and *I wanted the Spurs to win before.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Now Jason Terry is suspicious about the A/C incident :lol my goodness
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And Erick Spoelstra and some Heat 'fans' want the Spurs fined because of the A/C. Like it's the team's fault ( think it was mentioned yesterday too ).
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/air-conditioning-expected-to-be-fully-functional-for-game-2-180531080.html

Yeah suck my dick. Can't wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with Spo :draper2

This is the fucking NBA Finals. We shouldn't have to deal with stupid extra-curricular shit like no A/C. It's the Spurs home arena and they need to have their shit together. I'd feel the same if the shoe was on the other foot as well.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> A 6'8 240 pound freak of nature getting carried off the floor is what's so 'primadonna' about a cramp.


he walked by himself across the court and then they picked him up and carried him like 5 feet to the bench. just...stop it already


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lance Stephenson got hammered on twitter and I don't remember anyone white knighting on his behalf lol. If people making fun of a grown ass man on twitter makes you switch allegiances in an NBA Finals series then you were already a closet Lebron fan/apologist coming into it. How many avid basketball fans are truly indifferent to the most polarizing player in sports on the most polarizing team? You can see why that sounds suspect.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Yeah, it's gotten old. Just like how so many people are pretending to be Spurs fans all of a sudden.



I dont pretend to be a Spurs fan, as a Laker fan I actually have a love hate relationship with the Spurs. But I have followed Tim Duncan since he was at Wake and playing as 2nd option to an AWESOME Randolph Childress during the ACCs when I was in the 8th grade to when people were enamored with Big Country(LOLOLOLOLOL) and Marcus Camby(LOLOL) and Joe Smith(LOLOLOL) about who was better out of all of them, all the way til he did what is unheard of by dumbass disrespectful kids nowadays and graduated after 4 years when he could have been the top pick like 3 years in a row. So, my duncan credentials stand, and I hope they stomp the shit out of the Heat. I dont want good back and forth games, I want that when there are 2 teams that I can watch unbiased, or 2 teams I hate. As it stands though, as long as Miami is in the finals with this fucking pussy(yeah, LeBrons a pussy, he was long before this cramp shit and he will be til the day he dies), then I want 4-0 sweeps, I want blowouts, and I want the media making every excuse in the world to cover for him, just like all of a sudden his elbow was the reason they lost a few years back......

Oh, and before anyone comes in here "lol you cant play with cramps!" No, I cant, but I have never gotten cramps, even in EXTREME heat(last time I looked, doing boot camp and AIT in Ft Sill OK and Ft Bliss TX respectively during the months of June-September when some of the COOLEST days were in the upper 90s was hotter than 48 minutes in 85 degree arena). So please, come up off it with that shit.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I still kinda hate the Spurs after that shit in 07 with the Suns.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I still kinda hate the Spurs after that shit in 07 with the Suns.


I used to live in Phoenix and I was a huge fan of the Nash Suns. Robert "dirty mother fucker" Horry singly-handedly cost the Suns a title. That and some fucked up rules suspending people who didn't do shit but stand up off the bench and take a look at what was going on.

It took me a long time to get over it but I eventually realized that it wasn't the Spurs that I hated. It was those two pieces of shit Horry and Bowen that I hated. Now that those two sorry mother fuckers are out of the league, I find that I have a great appreciation for the Spurs and their team play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> Lance Stephenson got hammered on twitter and I don't remember anyone white knighting on his behalf lol. If people making fun of a grown ass man on twitter makes you switch allegiances in an NBA Finals series then you were already a closet Lebron fan/apologist coming into it. How many avid basketball fans are truly indifferent to the most polarizing player in sports on the most polarizing team? You can see why that sounds suspect.


A. Lance didn't get hurt 
B. While I have zero issue with what Lance did, I don't think you are gonna have too many people caping for a guy who blew in another man's ear


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Tater said:


> I used to live in Phoenix and I was a huge fan of the Nash Suns. Robert "dirty mother fucker" Horry singly-handedly cost the Suns a title. That and some fucked up rules suspending people who didn't do shit but stand up off the bench and take a look at what was going on.
> 
> It took me a long time to get over it but I eventually realized that it wasn't the Spurs that I hated. It was those two pieces of shit Horry and Bowen that I hated. Now that those two sorry mother fuckers are out of the league, I find that I have a great appreciation for the Spurs and their team play.


I can't get over it fully because Nash is one of my favorite players and yeah... he probably won't win a title. 

Also, fuck Dwight Howard.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I can't get over it fully because Nash is one of my favorite players and yeah... he probably won't win a title.
> 
> Also, fuck Dwight Howard.


I'll never get over it fully. I just don't hate the Spurs anymore. That was the year that Nash and D'antoni were going to win a title and change history.

Also, fuck Dwight Howard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I still kinda hate the Spurs after that shit in 07 with the Suns.


I hated them too for awhile after that shit happened, but eventually just kinda moved on from it. Suns sweeping them in '10 and getting a bit of revenge helped too. Then the Heat formed their trio that summer and they've pretty much been my go-to team to hate lol. Although I dislike them a lot less now than 3 years ago to be fair.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugh this thread is so fucking awful now. Who gives a fuck about whether you think LeBron is a pussy, who gives a fuck about whether or not you would play with cramps, who gives a fuck about who's a LeBron "apologist", who gives a fuck about conspiracy theories, who gives a fuck about Robert Horry & Bruce Bowen who haven't played in the NBA in over 5 years.

How about we talk about shit that's actually relevant to the series? How about we talk about whether the Heat will take Rashard Lewis out of the starting lineup and insert Haslem or Birdman or maybe giving Greg Oden minutes? How about we talk about if the Heat need to make adjustments to their defensive gameplan to limit Parker's penetration? Or if they need to change the gameplan to limit the amount of open 3's which also potentially coincides with Parker's penetration? How about we talk about if the Spurs need to feed Duncan the ball more since the Heat haven't shown that they can consistently stop him? How about we talk about what the Spurs can do differently in game 2 than what they did in game 1 to limit the excessive amount of turnovers? How about we talk about how the Heat players outside of LeBron/Wade/Bosh/Ray need to improve their play if the Heat want to win this series?

Oh but I understand most of you don't want to talk about shit like that because you're generally clueless and would rather make lame jokes about cramps and whine about conspiracy theories that don't even exist.

This thread fell off.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Ugh this thread is so fucking awful now. Who gives a fuck about whether you think LeBron is a pussy, who gives a fuck about whether or not you would play with cramps, who gives a fuck about who's a LeBron "apologist", who gives a fuck about conspiracy theories, who gives a fuck about Robert Horry & Bruce Bowen who haven't played in the NBA in over 5 years.
> 
> How about we talk about shit that's actually relevant to the series? How about we talk about whether the Heat will take Rashard Lewis out of the starting lineup and insert Haslem or Birdman or maybe giving Greg Oden minutes? How about we talk about if the Heat need to make adjustments to their defensive gameplan to limit Parker's penetration? Or if they need to change the gameplan to limit the amount of open 3's which also potentially coincides with Parker's penetration? How about we talk about if the Spurs need to feed Duncan the ball more since the Heat haven't shown that they can consistently stop him? How about we talk about what the Spurs can do differently in game 2 than what they did in game 1 to limit the excessive amount of turnovers? How about we talk about how the Heat players outside of LeBron/Wade/Bosh/Ray need to improve their play if the Heat want to win this series?
> 
> ...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SMH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

clearly we need a gentlemen's nba thread.



Lewis does need to go back to the bench though. Or at least Spo should be ready to sub him out early if he isn't hot to start the game out. Lewis isn't Mike Miller, he's not going to go ridiculously hot and start shooting 80% from the 3 point line so I think going bigger with Anderson would be the right call.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> clearly we need a gentlemen's nba thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis does need to go back to the bench though. Or at least Spo should be ready to sub him out early if he isn't hot to start the game out. Lewis isn't Mike Miller, he's not going to go ridiculously hot and start shooting 80% from the 3 point line so I think going bigger with Anderson would be the right call.


See I also think it would help to send Lewis to the bench, move Bosh to the 4 and start Birdman but I'm inclined to think that Spo likes the energy that Birdman brings off the bench and he doesn't really trust anyone else on the team to be that 1st big off the bench. Lewis has only had two good games since they moved him to the starting lineup (The last two games against Indiana) and I don't really expect him to get that hot again, Haslem still can play solid defense but I think he's become a bit of an offensive liability at this point in his career. And then there's Greg Oden. I don't expect him to but I think Spo should definitely give Oden some run in game 2 and see how he fares against SA. I know he's still pretty foul prone but even in limited minutes the Heat should still see if he can make a positive impact as a defensive anchor. It's low risk, high reward.

And yeah I agree about Miller, I think they could've used him in this series especially since Battier is a shell of himself now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> clearly we need a gentlemen's nba thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis does need to go back to the bench though. Or at least Spo should be ready to sub him out early if he isn't hot to start the game out. Lewis isn't Mike Miller, he's not going to go ridiculously hot and start shooting 80% from the 3 point line so I think going bigger with Anderson would be the right call.


Nah, he's gonna want to keep the floor spread out. He might toss Battier in.

Edit: Battier was a shell of himself last year too. Then he hit the juice for Game 7.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Lewis is only effective when he's getting going and he only gets going once he misses 4 or 5 shots in a row, so he can't be wasting valuable starter minutes. Haslem is the best option, he's not gonna stop Duncan but he wont be gone to town on like Bosh.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Haslem is BBQ chicken down there just like Bosh.

Looking back, Spiltter really picked it up in the 4th. He finally started attacking in the Pick & roll instead of passing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And then if you double Duncan with those shooters and the ball movement the Spurs have that has a high chance of backfiring.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Ugh this thread is so fucking awful now. Who gives a fuck about whether you think LeBron is a pussy, who gives a fuck about whether or not you would play with cramps, who gives a fuck about who's a LeBron "apologist", who gives a fuck about conspiracy theories, who gives a fuck about Robert Horry & Bruce Bowen who haven't played in the NBA in over 5 years.
> 
> How about we talk about shit that's actually relevant to the series? How about we talk about whether the Heat will take Rashard Lewis out of the starting lineup and insert Haslem or Birdman or maybe giving Greg Oden minutes? How about we talk about if the Heat need to make adjustments to their defensive gameplan to limit Parker's penetration? Or if they need to change the gameplan to limit the amount of open 3's which also potentially coincides with Parker's penetration? How about we talk about if the Spurs need to feed Duncan the ball more since the Heat haven't shown that they can consistently stop him? How about we talk about what the Spurs can do differently in game 2 than what they did in game 1 to limit the excessive amount of turnovers? How about we talk about how the Heat players outside of LeBron/Wade/Bosh/Ray need to improve their play if the Heat want to win this series?
> 
> ...


Underrated post imo.

Think you have to let Parker get his/trust the Cole/Chalmers combo enough to not get totally killed more than bring help on Parker because I'd rather him put up contested shots (even if they're close) compared to open threes. Keep the role players (Belineli, Green to an extent, Mills, Diaw) from burning you from deep and make Parker/Manu/Duncan beat you themselves. I know that's easier said than done with their great ball movement, but their bench play is what keeps them going.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Noto, I really hate you when you argue with common sense.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Spurs' bench is ridiculously good.

They could have two teams making the POs with that roster.

It can come from everywhere with them.

Diaw is insanely versatile and Green will probably enter "sniper legend" mode.

I can't wait for game 2. LeBron will probably be at his very best so he can shut those who mocked him (I know I did in a nice way ).

Although I don't hate the Heat, I hope the Spurs win the title so Duncan can be a 5 time champion and claim the title of "greatest player of his generation".


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What happened with Spurs/Suns back in 2007? Was it just the situation with Horry's hipcheck or was there more that happened?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> What happened with Spurs/Suns back in 2007? Was it just the situation with Horry's hipcheck or was there more that happened?


If I recall correctly, Horry hipchecked Nash at game 5 which prompted Boris Diaw and Amare to leave the bench to help out Nash but in turn, Diaw and Amare got suspended because it's a rule to not leave the bench. 

I still think Spurs would've won regardless if Biaw and Amare played but it was really unfortunate that they had to be suspended. Whoever won the WCF at that time would have won the title because the finals opponent would be a weak Cavs team lead by a 21 year old LeBron and bunch of other scrubs.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

@Noto If I'm Miami I keep Rashard in the starting lineup. He had nothing but open looks. If he misses them, he misses them, but you're getting open looks. Spurs should feed Duncan way more imo. He had what, 10 shots, and a few touches ruined by Heat playing great D and causing TO's. Still, that's not enough to me. 

If I'm Spurs or Heat I don't change anything. At least not yet. I'd wait to see if a trend begins to set in.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh wow :lol Man, at that time Phoenix was my favorite team. That Nash/Amare combo was pure epicness

Its a shame that Nash is going to go down as one of the greatest (point guards) players to never win a ring.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> What happened with Spurs/Suns back in 2007? Was it just the situation with Horry's hipcheck or was there more that happened?


Horry got upset over a over-and-back call that was missed and he took his frustration on Nash. Wasn't a big deal really.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm surprised that Spoelstra isn't even playing Beasley and Oden.

I could have sworn that Oden was their "secret weapon"


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Oh wow :lol Man, at that time Phoenix was my favorite team. That Nash/Amare combo was pure epicness
> 
> Its a shame that Nash is going to go down as one of the greatest (point guards) players to never win a ring.


Run & Gun was awesome !


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, why did Amare leave Phoenix? If they had just one more year, they could have won.

Kobe and his dagger in game 6.. I was watching that live and I raged so hard after that shot






:kobedat


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

artest was a bigger troll in that series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

₵ash®;35149090 said:


> Horry got upset over a over-and-back call that was missed and he took his frustration on Nash. Wasn't a big deal really.


Your troll game is A1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> Your troll game is A1


What was wrong with what I said? He made a play for the ball, Raja shoved him from behind, and that's when he hipchecked Nash.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Champ said:


> artest was a bigger troll in that series.


I still remember that game 5 game winner. It still hurts watching that. I remember Doug Collins in the commentary clearly screaming "NOOO!!" when he made that shot if you listen closely.

Also, what's funnier is that prior to the Artest game winner, Lakers got an offensive rebound in like the 1 minute mark which meant a fresh 24 second shot clock with the Lakers up 3 but Artest, who was struggling that game, didn't use the shot clock and was baited by Frye to take the open 3 which he missed. Jason Richardon eventually hit the game tying 3 the next possession. 

Jason Richardson looked like hero at that time while Artest looked like the fool but Richardson made the mistake of not boxing out Artest in that final play which lead to the game winner. 

Jason Richardson giveth and Jason Richardson taketh away


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;35149434 said:


> What was wrong with what I said? He made a play for the ball, *Raja shoved him from behind, and that's when he hipchecked Nash*.


What?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> What?


Wrong video choice. Luckily this is the right one.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't see why you guys keep saying SA has to get the ball to TD when SA committed 7 of their 23 turnovers trying to get the ball to him (credit to MIA's D) and its not like TD was working the hell out of their bigs like he was doing to Ibaka late in that game 6 against OKC. TD was being set up a lot for a lot of easy baskets by their passing and P&R play. That's why he was so efficient. Its not like they were running isos for him on the block and he was creating his own shot. 

They need to continue doing what they're doing and just do a better job of taking care of the ball and passing when MIA fronts the post. Obviously, if they do a better job of passing then that will naturally get TD some more touches.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

And before someone gets upset and accusing me of "trolling", no I'm not defending Horry. He shouldn't had done that. Nash got back up, played ball, and joked afterwards. It's whatever.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

₵ash®;35150290 said:


> And before someone gets upset, no I'm not defending Horry. He shouldn't had done that.


I think people are more upset that Diaw and Amare were suspended in that series which I think was prompted because of that Horry hipcheck. Or maybe they were different events. It's been a long time so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I think people are more upset that Diaw and Amare were suspended in that series which I think was prompted because of that Horry hipcheck. Or maybe they were different events. It's been a long time so correct me if I'm wrong.


You're right. They were suspended for leaving the benches ( which was illegal to do ).


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Horry hipchecked Nash back to PHX. Diaw and Amare left the bench so they got suspended for game 5. That's what happened.

Game 3 of this series was horribly officiated btw with SA getting the benefit of the calls. Not saying there's a conspiracy or it was rigged, just some terribly incompetent officiating.








The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I still remember that game 5 game winner. It still hurts watching that. I remember Doug Collins in the commentary clearly screaming "NOOO!!" when he made that shot if you listen closely.
> 
> Also, what's funnier is that prior to the Artest game winner, Lakers got an offensive rebound in like the 1 minute mark which meant a fresh 24 second shot clock with the Lakers up 3 but Artest, who was struggling that game, didn't use the shot clock and was baited by Frye to take the open 3 which he missed. Jason Richardon eventually hit the game tying 3 the next possession.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I'm not sure if PHX still pulls that game out. Even if Artest didn't hit that shot, PHX would still have had to win in OT which would've been tough to do on the road and if they do win, you still gotta beat LA in the closeout game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Horry wasn't even pushed...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure if PHX still pulls that game out. Even if Artest didn't hit that shot, PHX would still have had to win in OT which would've been tough to do on the road and if they do win, you still gotta beat LA in the closeout game.


I know but losing to a putback layup was just a dumb way to lose a game. Phoenix defended the final possession so well by forcing Kobe to a tough fadeaway shot which was an airball but Richardson just fell asleep on Artest. All Richardson had to do was make sure that no one got that airball and he failed.

It was anybody's game if it had gone in overtime but I felt that Phoenix just lost their confidence after losing a crucial game 5 like that. That was their best chance at winning at the road and they screwed it up so badly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Phoenix's defense that year was dog shit. I knew they weren't going to win the title regardless of their offensive firepower. Lolakers exposed them badly.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35151738 said:


> Phoenix's defense that year was dog shit. I knew they weren't going to win the title regardless of their offensive firepower.












D'antoni & defense , Not a good match fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> D'antoni & defense , Not a good match fpalm


Yup. Mr. Pringles never cared for it. You saw what he did to the Lolakers. He made them look even more mediocre.

I have a urge to bring up that Clippers game this year, but I'm not allowed to post porn sites on here.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Gentry's system was better than D'Antoni's system though. D'Antoni just had no defensive principles while Gentry had some. I don't even think D'Antoni tells his players to do defensive drills in their practices.

Also, D'Antoni would run his starters to the ground since he only used like a 7 man rotation. Gentry used a full 10 man rotation; their bench at 2010 was a huge factor on their season. 

Run and gun is fun to watch but it ain't gonna win you a title.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35151946 said:


> Yup. Mr. Pringles never cared for it. You saw what he did to the Lakers. He made them look even more mediocre.
> 
> I have a urge to bring up that Clippers game this year, but I'm not allowed to post porn sites on here.


Lakers have been plagued with injuries this season (didn't one of their players had to play despite fouling out ). Still, they were an absolute atrocity :StephenA2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They should've amnestied Kobe. At least they might get Exum in the draft. 

Probably. Maybe...


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35152258 said:


> They should've amnestied Kobe. At least they might get Exum in the draft.
> 
> Probably. Maybe...


They should take Marcus Smart if he's available. The dude's a beast. He can play 1 & 2 and his game reminds me a little of D-Wade's. Could be worse :wade


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd be shocked if the Lakers got Exum.

Do not see him falling to #7 unless shenanigans take place.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

That's why I said maybe. Well, at least they still have Jack Nicholson and Adam Sandler attending their games ( don't know why ). That's something to build upon. 

Continuity.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

Exum is totally going to Orlando. Oladipo, as much as I find him talented, is not very good at running the point.

Exum + Oladipo, on paper, that looks extremely promising.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They have a decent backcourt ( if they keep Afflalo ). They still need a quality big. If they were in the West, say your prayers. But they shouldn't be worried. They will always have a chance at the 8th seed in the East.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35152866 said:


> They have a decent backcourt ( if they keep Afflalo ). They still need a quality big. If they were in the West, say your prayers. But they shouldn't be worried. They will always have a chance at the 8th seed in the East.


Nikola Vucevic is quite good actually. But they need another big cause he's not enough. Maybe they'll call back Big Baby :lmao

Dwight's departure was a hard hit for the Magic. The irony is, D12 has done worse with both the Lakers and the Rockets.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> Nikola Vucevic is quite good actually. But they need another big cause he's not enough. Maybe they'll call back Big Baby :lmao
> 
> Dwight's departure was a hard hit for the Magic. The irony is, D12 has done worse with both the Lakers and the Rockets.


SVG was a big influence. His defense took a dip ever since he left the Magic. His post game is lacking too. He should've ate up Lopez in these playoffs. He was always a goofball though. Someone just needs to light a fire in him again. And no I'm not talking about those underage girls he's screwing.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35153258 said:


> SVG was a big influence. His defense took a dip ever since he left the Magic. His post game is lacking too. He should've ate up Lopez in these playoffs. He was always a goofball though. Someone just needs to light a fire in him again. And no I'm not talking about those underage girls he's screwing.


Actually, I think that if one player played at his right level, It was Dwight. 

About his game, isn't he working with The Dream ? If someone can help him improve his post game, It's Hakeem Olajuwon.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> Actually, I think that if one player played at his right level, It was Dwight.
> 
> About his game, isn't he working with The Dream ? If someone can help him improve his post game, It's Hakeem Olajuwon.


Every summer ( I think ). Too bad it hasn't really been any flashes of The Dream.


----------



## Bocas Del Toro (Jun 7, 2014)

₵ash®;35153650 said:


> Every summer ( I think ). Too bad it hasn't really been any flashes of The Dream.


Everything he does is overshadowed by inability to score his free throws on a consistant basis


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> Exum is totally going to Orlando. Oladipo, as much as I find him talented, is not very good at running the point.
> 
> Exum + Oladipo, on paper, that looks extremely promising.


Exum isn't a Point Guard, though. You can say that Victor isn't good at running the point, which he isn't, but how could you expect to make Exum into a PG and have that go any better? He's a combo-guard, just like Oladipo. If Orlando wants a PG, then take Smart at 4 or Ennis at 12.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bocas Del Toro said:


> Everything he does is overshadowed by inability to score his free throws on a consistant basis


He was doing better late in the Blazers series, but yeah. Still below average.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Exum isn't a Point Guard, though. You can say that Victor isn't good at running the point, which he isn't, but how could you expect to make Exum into a PG and have that go any better? He's a combo-guard, just like Oladipo. If Orlando wants a PG, then take Smart at 4 or Ennis at 12.


Exum is way more talented than Smart. But if they want a true point guard, you have a point.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to watch the 84 draft documentary


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^. 










Lol sorry. Wrong Bull.










:jordan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Interesting picture you chose for Jordan :lol


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Nah, Lakers wont be getting anyone in the draft. They are never in rebuilding mode, as sad as that may sound. They are in constant "win now" mode, so look for them to trade the farm to get Kevin Love out there to play with Kobe Bryant, who will still be dangerous even at his age, due to him getting shitted out of an entire year.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thuganomics said:


> Interesting picture you chose for Jordan :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Nah, Lakers wont be getting anyone in the draft. They are never in rebuilding mode, as sad as that may sound. They are in constant "win now" mode, so look for them to trade the farm to get Kevin Love out there to play with Kobe Bryant, who will still be dangerous even at his age, due to him getting shitted out of an entire year.


Trade the farm? All they have is the 7th pick. Their next tradeable 1st after that is for 2018. The only players they have under contract are Kobe and Nash.

The only chance the Lakers have of getting Love is if they sign him via free agency. If Minny decides to trade Love to the highest bidder, the chances of the Lakers pulling off a trade for him are VERY slim to none. Because the Wolves can and would very likely get a much better return for Love than the #7 pick and a 2018 1st.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nash is a valuable asset, brother. Minnesota's gotta get as many non-Americans as possible.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Nash is a valuable asset, brother. Minnesota's gotta get as many white players as possible.


there we go


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

True. Could draft McDermott w/ that pick, too. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Nah, Lakers wont be getting anyone in the draft. They are never in rebuilding mode, as sad as that may sound. They are in constant "win now" mode, so look for them to trade the farm to get Kevin Love out there to play with Kobe Bryant, who will still be dangerous even at his age, due to him getting shitted out of an entire year.


Maybe if they continue to say "win now", it may come true. Like when little kids in those fairy tales say: "There's no place like home, there's no place like home."

It's worth a shot.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

For some reason, every time I see this thread title, this is the song that pops in my head...


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


amazing you get 4 players that could be called the goat at their respective positions.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

From what I've read, Minny isn't even interested in Boston's offer and they have more assets than the Lakers so there's no way Lakers are gonna grab Love in free agency. Not to mention, Celtics have a higher pick than the Lakers.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Already Sunday :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

And the A/C is on full blast. Hope that's good enough for the Queen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

For the sake of Heat 'fans' ( or supporters, or however the term is spinning ) I hope the Heat steals one. Then maybe it won't be as much pouting and white knighting around here.

Maybe...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No one is white knighting. People are just rightfully calling you out for posting shit. I couldn't care less for LeBron James, but I do care for the quality of this thread and you're bringing it down with shitty posts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel said:


> No one is white knighting. People are just rightfully calling you out for posting shit. I couldn't care less for LeBron James, but I do care for the quality of this thread and you're bringing it down with shitty posts.


Alright. Let me dissect this.

First of all, who was calling me out about what I post? Searching... Searching... Few pages back... One person calling me a bandwagoner ( Makes sense. If I wanted to bandwagon a team, I would just root for the Heat, but anyway... ), another one said I'm trolling ( :lol pfff ), then the other day it was you and 3 others who were bitching ( or 'bored' ) about memes that are *viral*. Meaning if you don't like it, maybe you shouldn't even be on the internet because they're everywhere. Instead of bitching at me, maybe you can complain to the few others who are laughing at LeCramp on here and thousands & thousands of other folks online.

P.S.: I remember everyone was getting on Stephenson blowing on LeBron and it was a lot of memes also, but not one person had a knee-jerking reaction like in this case. So gtfo with that shit. That's white knighting. Just as bad as ESPN...

ITS THE FINALS. IT'S GOING TO BE TRASH TALKING ALL AROUND. If you that sensitive about what I post or how I post it, then maybe you can use that ignore function that's on here... No wonder the NBA is bitch-made now...

This is going to be a long day.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If we're talking about others quality of posting, how's mine? :side:

Anyways... 

LeBron is going off in this game. Buy popovich damn well knows it. Hopefully he can contain everyone else and prove that one man can't beat a team especially a well coordinated one in the spurs. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Parker said:


> If we're talking about others quality of posting, how's mine? :side:
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...


Lol right...

LeBron is going to get his regardless of what the Spurs do. Whether if it's sagging off or putting a body on him. Diaw and Leonard probably going to switch on him constantly like always. They did a poor job of closing out on Allen last game. I hope that tightens up. I'm concerned about Wade having his way on the mismatches again. Hopefully he won't be as efficient.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I know that. What I'm saying is that he should try and contain everyone else 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Last year Miller was killing them ( glad he's not here this time ). I don't think Rashard nor Shane can get hot like he did. But they're a great passing team just like the Spurs and it will be lots of opportunities for them. It's not exactly easy to contain everyone else. Especially when you have LeBron & Wade being able to break down the defense by themselves. Every game will be close ( unless one of those role players from either side gets hot. Green, Mills & Kawhi or Rashard, Shane & Allen ).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> "We anticipate we will play in a very cool gym. We have to adjust to that now," - Spoelstra


Sleeve jerseys on line 1


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Kinda inconvenient the Heat amnestied Miller a year before his healthiest/best season in years. Dat Allen/Wade/Miller/LBJ/Bosh lineup :mark: wouldn't have exactly been right but amnestying UD would have been the smarter move if they needed to cut the tax bill.

And I disagree with those saying LeBron will go off, just cause really. I don't think the criticism for his cramps will motivate him more or anything, it's the finals for god sake, he's going for a 3-peat, he was motivated already for game 1. Plus, the Spurs just defend him well. This late in the season, playing so much basketball over the last few years, it's hard to just turn on the switch. I could see something like 30/8/5 though, for sure.

I think the Spurs take game 2. They benefited from outrageously hot shooting, but they also handled the ball like shit (not happening again), and played poor D. I think they adjust and figure it out, maybe go back to last year's strategy of making LBJ shoot now that his confidence is down a bit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

eh...Going off imo would be scoring 40-50 or something and I dont think he will or need to..What LeBron did Game 1 wont be too far off what should be expected tonight..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Cramps can be horrible to deal with in a sports situation. The body can just lock up like nobody's business and then you can be hurting. No matter how mentally tough someone is, if the body locks up like that then you're screwed. 

That being said, it's WAY too early to be throwing dirt on the Heat's coffin. If anything else, these folks all around the country (and the world) are going to piss LeBron off to the point he's going off tonight. LeBron's matured a lot since The Decision, and while I'm not his biggest fan, he is right now the best player in the world and all this naysaying will definitely make him prove everyone wrong tonight. 

Heat win, series goes back to Miami at a game each, and I wouldn't be surprised if LeBron drops at least 30.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Punked Up said:


> They benefited from outrageously hot shooting, but they also handled the ball like shit (not happening again), and played poor D. I think they adjust and figure it out, maybe go back to last year's strategy of making LBJ shoot now that his confidence is down a bit.


Sloppiest game since game 2 versus the Mavs. They actually have these Dr. Jeckle & Mr. Hyde moments and last game was one of them. Credit to the Heat's swarming hands though. But committing 23 to's and still won by 15 has me confident. 

I would sag off of LeBron at the beginning. See how that works.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LeBron is scoring 40 en route to a BURIAL of the Spurs, I guarantee it. :lebron8


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> If anything else, these folks all around the country (and the world) are going to piss LeBron off to the point he's going off tonight.


The only person going off is this guy:










R.I.P Miami. It's been all good.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, maybe since the Spurs are playing at home.

Cause we all know Danny Green doesn't show up for road games.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Yeah, maybe since the Spurs are playing at home.
> 
> Cause we all know Danny Green doesn't show up for road games.


:lmao






It's going to happen again. The final minutes of last game was the prequel. Get ready to bite on your sofa couches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I see Green going for five 3's tonight. at least 3.

Lebron is going for 35-40 points tonight.

But I still see Spurs winning. (durr, I'm a Spurs fan, gotta keep the faith)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> LeBron is scoring 40 en route to a BURIAL of the Spurs, I guarantee it. :lebron8


He's a good closer nowadays and calling him a choker is dumb, but LeBron the type to just go off for 40 in the finals whenever he wants? :kobe9

He's never even done that before


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

₵ash®;35166738 said:


> For the sake of Heat 'fans' ( or supporters, or however the term is spinning ) I hope the Heat steals one. Then maybe it won't be as much pouting *and white knighting around here.*
> 
> Maybe...


for the first three years of the BIG THREE every person in this thread except Joel Anthony and JIM were against the Heat(noto was trolling) because we all hated them that much. You guys must have done some awful shit in this thread for people to be white knighting that heat in any way since I know for a fact the majority of people on here still can't stand them. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35171586 said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shot 53% from the field at home that series, 35% on the road.

So... :draper2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Punked Up said:


> He's a good closer nowadays and calling him a choker is dumb, but LeBron the type to just go off for 40 in the finals whenever he wants? :kobe9
> 
> He's never even done that before


He's the best player in the world, he's perfectly capable of scoring 40 points. :bron


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> He's the best player in the world, he's perfectly capable of scoring 40 points. :bron


Of course he is, but people saying "teh haterz are his motivaterz, gonna score 40 cuz he feels like it" might be in for a rude awakening.

If he scores 40, it's because he's LeBron, not because media criticism gives him magic powers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I never said any of that.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

More of a general statement, sorry if it came off differently


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Could definitely see Green going off tonight, like 6-8 from 3 or something crazy, then 0-8 in Miami in games 3 and 4.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron scoring 40 would be a sight to see considering he's ridiculously conservative in what shots he takes. Unless he's really hot early on he's not getting 40 because he just doesn't take that many shots unless they're good opportunities or he has enough room. You dont shoot 58% by taking any type of shot on the floor like Kobe/Durant/Curry/etc do.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> He shot 53% from the field at home that series, 35% on the road.
> 
> So... :draper2


He has a excuse for that. 

He was sick for games 6 & 7. That's why his fg% went down :skip


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Spurs just have to weather the early storm & keep their turnovers down, which I'm sure they can do.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

₵ash®;35137826 said:


> Nobody is hating on LeBron. People are making fun of him because he's a primadonna.


Nah, its def hate, and if you want to be silly say and say otherwise,then the "majority" of it is hate. Blind hate for the most part. Anyone who says otherwise is kidding themselves.



Joel said:


> It was mildly amusing for a few hours after the game. It's incredibly boring now. It actually makes me want LeBron to dominate tomorrow and Heat win and I wanted the Spurs to win before.


Indeed.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

> Danny Green says Spurs had cooling fans in their locker room at halftime. Heat did not have them. Adam Silver said he wasn't aware of that.


Per Tim Reynolds.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

#Mark said:


> Per Tim Reynolds.


Too bad Miami had nothing but cold water working in the showers like Jason Terry said his team did when they played vs the Spurs there

LeBron not scoring 40...no, nope, nah


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Home court advantage arker


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maybe the Spurs ( team ) should turn off the A/C on purpose this time :aryalol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pop better favor the Diaw/Duncan combo HARD tonight. At this point, Wade is bigger danger for Spurs defense than James.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^^.










:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw as much as i loathe the people that constantly hate lebron in here, he is one the biggest whining stars in YEARS. Not talking about the cramps or anything, but he has had a lot of excuses for a lot of things this past year(and last year too) which have gotten on my nerves. What makes it more annoying is that he preaches the whole "no excuses" thing to the media sometimes even after complaining about something or another that happened during the game and was missed by the refs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just because a few people don't want to suck his dick everyday like ESPN does, that doesn't mean people "hate" him. I don't think some know what that word actually means. He's been the best player in the world for 8 years, sure fire Hall of Famer, etc... Whats more is there to be said!? That he has sexy tattoos!? He is not everyone's favorite. For the love of God get the fuck over it fanboys/girls ( not speaking to no one in general on here ).

And back to that garbage show ESPN... Everyday... They give you a narrative and try to force his critics to bow down to him like he's a real King. No. Fuck that. Fans have a mind of their own. Don't like it, tough shit. I'm not old enough to remember the Jordan Era when it was at full force, but damn was it nuts like now!?



> People are making fun of him because he's a primadonna.


@Viper 
Which you just said, but worded it in a paragraph.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Umm ESPN and other mainstream media outlets did the exact same thing with Jordan. Jordan didn't get as much hate as LeBron did but for those that didn't like him, they felt he was shoved down people's throats just like those who hate LeBron feel about him now. And Jordan was and still to this day is a bigger douchebag than LeBron has ever been.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

My bad. I posted a LeBron meme on Facebook days ago, chatting with people, etc... Then this LeBron fan just exploded in my inbox today and shit. That shit just pissed me off. So I'm sorry if I appeared a little mad.

And that 'hate' word is still getting thrown around, but I guess that's just something that has to be dealt with. People praise him all the time ( including me ), but I guess that's not good enough I suppose.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Tim Duncan complains about foul calls more than Lebron lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Because he's TIMOTHY THEODORE DUNCAN. Just like every veteran (you know, like 15 year), they feel that every call should go their way out of respect.

I'm sure Pierce, Garnett, Nash, Allen, even :kobedat complains just as much


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Umm ESPN and other mainstream media outlets did the exact same thing with Jordan. Jordan didn't get as much hate as LeBron did but for those that didn't like him, they felt he was shoved down people's throats just like those who hate LeBron feel about him now. And Jordan was and still to this day is a bigger douchebag than LeBron has ever been.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


First Take is essentially :skip 2 hour hate on Lebron show.

And I find it amazing woman beaters, rapists, drunk drivers get less hate than Lebron. It's just fascinating that a guy who's worst claim to fame is probably the Decision is raked through the coals more than real pieces of shit (Jason Kidd, Mike Vick, Ray Lewis, etc.)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently, Tim Duncan _(sarcastically)_ wants to be a point guard :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is the spurs series, but tonight is the heats game. if lebron doesn't go for 50 i'd be disappointed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's amazing how the Spurs were still leading the majority of the game event though they kept on turning it over.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> First Take is essentially :skip 2 hour hate on Lebron show.
> 
> And I find it amazing woman beaters, rapists, drunk drivers get less hate than Lebron. It's just fascinating that a guy who's worst claim to fame is probably the Decision is raked through the coals more than real pieces of shit (Jason Kidd, Mike Vick, *Ray Lewis*, etc.)


smfh. Yeah bruh you try being in the ATL in the middle of the night where everybody strapped and getting thrust into an unexpected life or death situation when you got young kids at home who need their father. You got a lot of fucking nerve talking about Ray like he's OJ Simpson, a real pre-mediated murderer. You probably live in a nice rural home with your mommy and daddy and don't have the life experiences to even begin to empathize with someone in a situation like that. 

Ray is one of the most benevolent and good hearted people in our community but he's also one of the most protective family men I've ever seen, you think he wanted to be in an unexpected life or death situation? You think anyone in a situation like that would be operating on anything more than animalistic instinct to protect their own life at any cost like all humans are genetically programmed to do in severe instances of fight or flight? 

I'm not going to get in a big discussion about this but you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh lord


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol... I'm just going to say go Spurs and I hope they'll do well tonight... Some of the fun has been literally drained out of me. No more internet for me until tomorrow.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think we should all feel sorry for how much hate these multimillionaires receive. *


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

If I didn't say it no one else would.

Back on topic, I got the Heat tonight. I think they have more motivation to play lights out after what happened in game 1. We could very well see a big scoring performance from Lebron but regardless the Heat have to shoot the 3 ball better then they did in game 1. How efficiently Ray/Rashard/Battier can shoot from downtown will have a big impact on the outcome of this game. Heat have to make SA pay for late rotations because if they don't the Spurs will have more opportunities to run in transition where guys like Tony Parker can really take advantage.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Heat are gonna get their revenge tonight. Still got the Spurs winning the whole thing though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This might sound unpatriotic of me, but that kid who sang the National Anthem was hilariously bad. :ti

Anyway, GAME 2!!! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:wall


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Here we go! GO SPURS GO!!!!!!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Absolute said:


> This might sound unpatriotic of me, but that kid who sang the National Anthem was hilariously bad. :ti
> 
> Anyway, GAME 2!!! :mark:


*It's not unpatriotic at all. A terrible version is simply a terrible fucking version. I wish I had seen/heard it.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami with the most casual shot clock violation in Finals history...


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Timmy turning back the clock again.*


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Spurs going up 2-0 tonight! Go Spurs Go!


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It's not unpatriotic at all. A terrible version is simply a terrible fucking version. I wish I had seen/heard it.*


*It wasn't that bad.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

arker


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

San Antonio looking great so far. Lebron off to a slow start, Wade non-existent so far, Lewis seems to be the only shining light in Miami right now

EDIT: Forgot about Bosh as well


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Letting them play so far. That's good.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Since it's pretty quite, I guess I join back in.

Love the passing so far from the Spurs ( minus that Ginobili miscue )


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

YOU CAN'T LEAVE RAY OPEN LIKE THAT MAN.

:allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1 :allen1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah. Diaw was dumb for that. He looked right away from him......


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

About time James Jones comes in.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why the fuck is Wade not fined for flopping on a regular basis?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's go, Parker! Consistent play all around from the Spurs


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LolWade.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Marco just let Bosh through. What was that? Just laziness.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Loved that commentary comparing Duncan not talking to Tony with Kobe not talking to Smush


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Spurs gotta get back to that first quarter groove.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

They just stood around and took bad shots / floaters in that qtr. Lots of missed layups too.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/49...p4?versionId=EPdzugHyIXtr0tn9Z_vzBLo1XZqGPUjF

Wade's questionable flop

:lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Parker said:


> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/49...p4?versionId=EPdzugHyIXtr0tn9Z_vzBLo1XZqGPUjF
> 
> Wade's questionable flop
> 
> :lol


Questionable!? He never got touched. Reminds me of this:










They are natural magicians.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

All of these late/bad calls.............


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Officials calling this game tighter than Wade and LeBron's pants


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Diaw sleepwalking.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, the 2013 Spurs wondering where this Bron was at.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Miami has the momentum right now. Lebron on fire.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bron is on fire this quarter


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

No D.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The hell did Ginobili make that!? lol


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Patty Mills taking ovaaah!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Phat Patty.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Spurs gonna go on a run. This team is nonexistent without Bron.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Leonard has to get back in there asap.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

In to say I was wrong before.

LEBRON did work that quarter


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Punked Up said:


> In to say I was wrong before.
> 
> LEBRON did work that quarter


You said he might have 30. Pretty close. He'll probably eclipse 35+


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Spurs still win the quarter though :duncan


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Soooo Miami is coming to the realization that LeBron cant sit again...ever


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

₵ash®;35188322 said:


> You said he might have 30. Pretty close. He'll probably eclipse 35+



I might be close on the overall total but he just absolutely took over in a way we haven't seen since game 6 vs. Boston.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*I really hate Tim Duncan. Even though the Heat are leading by 2 at the moment, I just feel like Spurs have complete control of this game.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUCK WADE YOUS A BITCH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The hell Diaw doin!? :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

When did James get a jump shot?


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Parker hurt. Not looking good.

lol "a normal basketball motion" to elbow a defenseless defender in the ribs.. yeah..


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow. Fuckin Chalmers. Of course.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why the refs hate Chalmers?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

4 MISSED FREE THROWS

That gonna comeback to haunt them


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*intentionally elbows Parker*

Jeff Van Gundy: That's not a flagrant, that's a natural basketball motion

Steve Javie: That's not a natural basketball motion

:lel


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

When in doubt just give the ball to Manu.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mario the dirtiest players around. No surprise.

Come on Parker.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Surprisingly, the rebounding battle is even...and I always felt that it shouldnt when attempting to beat Miami


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

HAND DOWN. MAN DOWN. TP9!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Tony Parker with the 3! Elbows to the stomach can't keep him down.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Bron looking at his teammates and having 07 finals flashbacks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This game is going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


>


IT DOES NOT. IT NEVER DOES.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

well that was interesting


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ginobili got hit for real. No call. 

NBA.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That no call on Manu was horse shit.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Those four missed free throws in a row...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well LeBron didn't get carried off tonight...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

it's official. miami doesn't lose in game 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joel said:


> Well LeBron didn't get carried off tonight...


Larry Hughes did :


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Will the Heat ever get called for a foul in the final 2 minutes? The saga continues


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Da Prophet said:


> Those four missed free throws in a row...


Could've been a game winner...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucks sakes those missed free throws.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> Will the Heat ever get called for a foul in the final 2 minutes? The saga continues


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> Lebron is going for 35-40 points tonight.




:HHH2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Bron didn't score 40 like I said,, but 35 is good enough. :allen1

LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Big clutch plays from Bosh tonight. Lebron is still pretty good as well. Hope this series continues to be good.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

pryme tyme said:


> smfh. Yeah bruh you try being in the ATL in the middle of the night where everybody strapped and getting thrust into an unexpected life or death situation when you got young kids at home who need their father. You got a lot of fucking nerve talking about Ray like he's OJ Simpson, a real pre-mediated murderer. You probably live in a nice rural home with your mommy and daddy and don't have the life experiences to even begin to empathize with someone in a situation like that.
> 
> Ray is one of the most benevolent and good hearted people in our community but he's also one of the most protective family men I've ever seen, you think he wanted to be in an unexpected life or death situation? You think anyone in a situation like that would be operating on anything more than animalistic instinct to protect their own life at any cost like all humans are genetically programmed to do in severe instances of fight or flight?
> 
> I'm not going to get in a big discussion about this but you should be ashamed of yourself


:westbrook5
:aryalol
:haha
:maury
:Jordan
:HA
:duck
:ti
:what?
:sodone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Eh...He would've had 30 something if he finished Game 1..Yall said 40, yall lost


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

Terrible display of basketball from a team that was top from the line this year. I don't want another lost championship to befall this team for fucking missed free throws again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Where's the Lebroning memes now? :lelbron


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lebron8 :lelbron

Spurs should learn2freethrow. Still haven't learned to stop :reggie at the FT line

Could've helped them tonight :ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Duncan was non existent late...Spurs might wanna work on that heading to South Beach


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah those missed free throws hurt. I'm sure Spurs fans still remember Kawai's missed free throw that allowed Ray Allen to hit the greatest shot in playoff history.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad you Heat fans are able to sleep tonight. 

Game 3 Tuesday.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Yeah those missed free throws hurt. I'm sure Spurs fans still remember Kawai's missed free throw that allowed Ray Allen to hit the greatest shot in playoff history.


​


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Man that team is easy to hate

I love how they act like they actually do something while they wait for Lebron to carry the whole team damn near every game


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Put Leonard on Wade to start the game and then on James at the end. I'm tired of seeing him in foul trouble.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good start to this series. Spurs may have won by 15 at the end, but most of Game 1 was close and another close one tonight. Hopefully the next two in Miami are close and I hope each team takes one each there too.



₵ash®;35189497 said:


> Glad you Heat fans are able to sleep tonight.
> 
> Game 3 Tuesday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This is gay. Going to bed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Duncan was non existent late...Spurs might wanna work on that heading to South Beach


Pretty amazing how for such a great player he's been he always seems immune from criticism. If that was Lebron no showing late he'd be getting killed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;35189497 said:


> Glad you Heat fans are able to sleep tonight.
> 
> Game 3 Tuesday.





₵ash®;35189673 said:


> This is gay. Going to bed.




I think he's sad...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Pretty amazing how for such a great player he's been he always seems immune from criticism. If that was Lebron no showing late he'd be getting killed.


Playing in San Antonio really is the gift and the curse..2 made shots in the 2nd half


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Playing in San Antonio really is the gift and the curse..2 made shots in the 2nd half


Even 10 years ago he put up some poor performances. G5 and G7 vs. Detroit in 05 weren't exactly record changers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> LeBron's 8 baskets from outside the paint were his most in his last 31 games.


Interesting. Despite so many outside shots, it doesn't seem like Spurs are playing him the same way as they did last year, though if I'm the Spurs, I want LeBron falling in love with his jumpshot rather than driving and getting my guys in foul trouble


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Bosh has really surpassed Wade as the Heat's 2nd best player behind LeBron. Wade is just pathetic especially with that flop. His defense has been horrible all season. He had awful body language tonight and wasn't even hustling to get back on defense.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵ash®;35189673 said:


> This is gay. Going to bed.


:HA



Parker said:


> I think he's sad...


He'll talk again when the Spurs win in game 3 and I'm hoping they do.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Pretty amazing how for such a great player he's been he always seems immune from criticism. If that was Lebron no showing late he'd be getting killed.


Let me get this straight, your honestly comparing the media perception of a 38 year old Tim Duncan to Lebron james in his prime, the best player of his era who get's routinely compared to Michael Jordan :leo

Heat bandwagoners are even sore winners, they still gotta throw a pity party for Lebron lol. Yall the same mf'ers that be rooting for the Lannisters, Winter is Coming bitches


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Everyone has a bad half. 18 & 15 not too shabby for a old guy. Duncan just tied Magic Johnson for most postseason double-doubles. :lmao yeah...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> Heat bandwagoners are even sore winners, they still gotta throw a pity party for Lebron lol. Yall the same mf'ers that be *rooting for the Lannisters, Winter is Coming bitches*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> Let me get this straight, your honestly comparing the media perception of a 38 year old Tim Duncan to Lebron james in his prime, the best player of his era who get's routinely compared to Michael Jordan :leo


point = missed


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bosh was incredible tonight too. Some awesome posters and that massive three in the closing minute stand out in a great performance.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heatwave I think he actually proved my point :lmao

I think Duncan's a top 15 player, but let's not be acting like people were crucifying him after he missed that bunny over Battier last year in G7, or going quiet in the 2nd half.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Bosh has really surpassed Wade as the Heat's 2nd best player behind LeBron. Wade is just pathetic especially with that flop. His defense has been horrible all season. He had awful body language tonight and wasn't even hustling to get back on defense.


Not even close.

Those 4 missed free throws is what did them in.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> point = missed


The best player in the NBA, in his prime, on the most polarizing team is going to receive more media criticism then Tim Duncan on his last legs at 38 years old? Stop the press!

It comes with the territory when you become the best player in the league, get comparisons to Jordan, and become the pop culture icon that Lebron has become. Of course everything you do will be under a microscope. Even when Duncan was in his prime he didn't have the billing to live up to that Lebron does now. It really is a stupid parallel to try to draw between two players that have next to nothing in common at this point in time.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> The best player in the NBA, in his prime, on the most polarizing team is going to receive more media criticism then Tim Duncan on his last legs at 38 years old? Stop the press!
> 
> It comes with the territory when you become the best player in the league, get comparisons to Jordan, and become the pop culture icon that Lebron has become. Of course everything you do will be under a microscope. Even when Duncan was in his prime he didn't have the billing to live up to that Lebron does now. It really is a stupid parallel to try to draw between two players that have next to nothing in common at this point in time.


Except he was talking about Duncan in his prime too. And let's not act like Tim Duncan wasn't the best player in the league at point.

And once again you missed the point. He never said that Duncan was as big as LeBron is nor did he imply that Duncan was. He simply said that Duncan has never really been scrutinized for coming up short in big games despite being an all-time great and you could probably attribute it to playing for a team like San Antonio that doesn't get much media attention. Him not being a pop culture icon like LeBron isn't even the point. Even a guy like Dirk used to get hella flack for having poor performances in big games and was labelled as a choker until 2011.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

And Duncan is better than top 15 player ( he's between 7-8 all-time ). He just tied Magic's postseason record for Christ sake... At age 38!? When it look like he should've retired in 2011!? :lol yeah. It's definitely time to get out of dodge. 

Anyway... Good game. Should be good on Tuesday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

₵ash®;35190497 said:


> And Duncan is better than top 15 player ( he's between 7-8 all-time ). He just tied Magic's postseason record for Christ sake... At age 38!? When it look like he should've retired in 2011!? :lol yeah. It's definitely time to get out of dodge.
> 
> Anyway... Good game. Should be good on Tuesday.


If he's held in such high regard (which I'm not questioning either way, top 10-15 is all semantics at this point) then why shouldn't he be held to a higher standard? Age is just a number. He's getting big time minutes and he's had more than his share of poor moments yet it's never brought up.

I find it amusing, I guess. Like Noto said even Dirk got it way more than that and he's clearly a notch below.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Miami didn't play lights out, but Lebron did. He set the tone on both ends and got on everybody for showing absolutely no defensive resistance whatsoever. IDK what's wrong with the rest of the team, it's like they don't want to defend. You can't get away with this for very long agains San Antonio. Bosh, while it was good to see him be aggressive, is also a culprit.

Everybody said Wade being healthy would be the key for Miami, but it's all on Lebron to be a leader and light a fire under his teammates.

PS Wade was atrocious tonight. Not just the shot making but it seemed like he didn't even want to show any effort on the defensive end. He is the Heat's ball stopper.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> If he's held in such high regard (which I'm not questioning either way, top 10-15 is all semantics at this point) then why shouldn't he be held to a higher standard? Age is just a number. He's getting big time minutes and he's had more than his share of poor moments yet it's never brought up.
> 
> I find it amusing, I guess. Like Noto said even Dirk got it way more than that and he's clearly a notch below.


I agree, Duncan is still an elite big so he should still be held to a high standard. He shouldn't get a pass if he has a bad half or a bad game just because he's "old". Do other old players get that pass or is it just Duncan? Does Ray Allen get a pass when he has bad games or is it this just a Spurs thing? And if Ray doesn't then why should Duncan when he's obviously a significantly better player at this point in his career?

All I ask for is consistency. Let's not have double standards :draper2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Heat in 5.

Feel like SA really needed to win every home game this series.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TD did get shit for that 05 finals series. People were saying Horry bailed him out in that game 5 and Manu should've been finals MVP. He got some flack for 04 too after they blew that 2-0 lead vs LA and he got shut down by Malone. Same with 08 when he got shut down by Gasol and couldn't guard Kobe on the P&R. Some of their recent losses to PHX and MEM a few years back come to mind as well because TD's play was part of the reason they lost.

He's not going to get criticized for last year for obvious reasons. He's probably the last guy I would blame on that team. When Bron is well past his prime at 37 years old, plays WELL ABOVE expectations like TD did and his team loses the series, he shouldn't get any criticism either.

TD has played fine in these 2 games so far. Better numbers than he was doing in the season, don't see why he should get flack for tonight's loss. He did have a poor 4th quarter but its not like he was getting a lot of touches to stay involved. I wasn't paying as much attention but I thought MIA did a great job on P&R defense and the perimeter guys in the 4th and really disrupted SA's offensive rhythm.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Except he was talking about Duncan in his prime too. And let's not act like Tim Duncan wasn't the best player in the league at point.
> 
> And once again you missed the point. He never said that Duncan was as big as LeBron is nor did he imply that Duncan was. He simply said that Duncan has never really been scrutinized for coming up short in big games despite being an all-time great and you could probably attribute it to playing for a team like San Antonio that doesn't get much media attention. Him not being a pop culture icon like LeBron isn't even the point. Even a guy like Dirk used to get hella flack for having poor performances in big games and was labelled as a choker until 2011.


You want me to explain to you why someone at the level Lebron is at right now get's more criticism then Tim Duncan did in his prime?

Why did Jordan get more criticism then David Robinson is his prime? They were both All-Time greats right?.. because there's a difference between being a great player and being a once in a generation icon that transcends the entire sports world and you didn't need me to tell you that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> The best player in the NBA, in his prime, on the most polarizing team is going to receive more media criticism then Tim Duncan on his last legs at 38 years old? Stop the press!
> 
> It comes with the territory when you become the best player in the league, get comparisons to Jordan, and become the pop culture icon that Lebron has become. Of course everything you do will be under a microscope. Even when Duncan was in his prime he didn't have the billing to live up to that Lebron does now. It really is a stupid parallel to try to draw between two players that have next to nothing in common at this point in time.


point = still missed



Look, nobody is taking away from his 18 and 15 tonight..It's just, he cant have just 1 shot attempt in the 4th. He misses a bunch, cool, I can live with that. 1 attempt? I can't and that's from any franchise player/future HOF'er unless you figured out a way to have a huge impact on the game other than scoring and he didn't. Duncan's expectations shouldn't be lowered yet ppl constantly complain Spurs dont get enough attention/credit


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> You want me to explain to you why someone at the level Lebron is at right now get's more criticism then Tim Duncan did in his prime?
> 
> Why did Jordan get more criticism then David Robinson is his prime? They were both All-Time greats right?.. because there's a difference between being a great player and being a once in a generation icon that transcends the entire sports world and you didn't need me to tell you that.


But when I did or anyone say that Tim Duncan should get more criticism than LeBron?

All HeatWave & PerfectPoster were implying was that Duncan isn't immune to criticism and that in his career he's never really been scrutinized like other all-time greats have. You keep trying to make this exclusively about LeBron though. But whatever.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

pryme tyme said:


> You want me to explain to you why someone at the level Lebron is at right now get's more criticism then Tim Duncan did in his prime?
> 
> Why did Jordan get more criticism then David Robinson is his prime? They were both All-Time greats right?.. because there's a difference between being a great player and being a once in a generation icon that transcends the entire sports world and you didn't need me to tell you that.


Still missing a simple point. No one is saying that Lebron and Duncan should be held at the same standard. All they are saying is that Duncan is rarely ever criticized for his play.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> point = still missed
> 
> 
> 
> Look, nobody is taking away from his 18 and 15 tonight..It's just, he cant have just 1 shot attempt in the 4th. He misses a bunch, cool, I can live with that. 1 attempt? I can't and that's from any franchise player/future HOF'er unless you figured out a way to have a huge impact on the game other than scoring and he didn't. Duncan's expectations shouldn't be lowered yet ppl constantly complain Spurs dont get enough attention/credit


Its not like he was passing up open shots or getting a lot of touches. At least from what I remember. He did miss those 2 FTs that I guess you can blame him for.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> point = still missed
> 
> 
> 
> Look, nobody is taking away from his 18 and 15 tonight..It's just, he cant have just 1 shot attempt in the 4th. He misses a bunch, cool, I can live with that. 1 attempt? I can't and that's from any franchise player/future HOF'er unless you figured out a way to have a huge impact on the game other than scoring and he didn't. Duncan's expectations shouldn't be lowered yet ppl constantly complain Spurs dont get enough attention/credit


At this stage in his career Duncan plays within the offense and relies on entry passes into the post and playing off late rotations on P&R's to set up high percentage shots. He's not a guard or athletic wing like Lebron that can iso and create his own shot at those junctures in the game. I'm not saying Duncan couldn't have been more assertive in calling for the ball and trying to post up Bosh/Birdman but to be honest he was being defended pretty well up to that point trying to win those 1 on 1's and if he isn't open on the P&R's then there's nothing much you can do except tip your hat to the Heat for making a good adjustment on defense and tightening up their rotations to take away those passing lanes under the basket.

Good defense from the Heat in the 4th more so then a failure to get involved on Duncan's behalf, if he was open his guys would've found him. The Spurs just struggled shaking defenders loose on the P&R down the stretch and Duncan's production suffered as a result.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MIA won just like they should have won the first game.

Tim coming out of nowhere like an RKO in the first, but without him MIA went ham tying up the game going into the half, I guess the last 2 quarters were pretty interesting and it was a pretty close game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If only more players got passes for 1 shot attempt..


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> If only more players got passes for 1 shot attempt..


If Duncan played the 2/3 I think it would be a lot easier to criticize that stat but like I said at this stage in his career, with the skill set that he currently has, Duncan is largely reliant on playing within the offense as opposed to creating his own shots in 1 on 1 situations. The Spurs offense is predicated on breaking down the defense via the P&R and playing off the passing lanes that they create off the defensive rotations. When they can shake guys loose and create passing lanes under the basket like they did early then Duncan can really get involved offensively. In the 4th quarter the Heat made a noticeable adjustment on defense and they were collapsing inside and only allowing passing lanes to the perimeter and the Spurs offense wasn't nearly as efficient.

Not giving Duncan a flat out pass, he definitely could've had a bigger presence in the 4th but I think you just have to tip your hat to the Heat's defensive adjustment. Duncan goes when the Spurs offense goes and the Heat denied them of their bread and butter late in the game by tightening up the rotations and collapsing inside. I don't think Duncan calling for the ball in the post and trying to beat his defender 1 on 1 is a winning formula for the Spurs or would've made a difference in the game. People would get on Lebron for 1 shot attempt because he's a guy that can handle the ball all over the floor and create offense for himself, that's the difference.


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

All went down to the last two scores of the heat. Clutch shot by Bosh. Damn. Somebody should sabotage the ac again XD


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

What a great Sunday night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Miss freethrows.... practice dunks.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Good on pryme tyme for staying composed, even though he missed the point every time lulz.

Duncan does get a pass and has always gotten a pass. It's not even so much getting a pass for his second half in this game but the passes he's got his ENTIRE CAREER playing. Age has nothing to do with his entire career. He hasn't always been 37. Fact is he's a first ballot hall of famer, one of the greatest ever and you never hear a bad thing about the guy. 

No one said Lebron isn't deserving of more flack for bad games either btw. But we're talking about immense continual scrutiny vs. none at all. It is a double standard.

Can we just all agree that Duncan has never been held to the same standard as other all-time greats? There is no need to bring up Lebron here. This again is no knock on Duncan. EVERYONE has bad performances throughout their careers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Spurs have 5 losses in 8 road playoff games this year. Didn't know that...eww


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That report that Cavs offered coach Cal a 7 year 60 mil deal cant be true..Nah..Just because Cavs keeps drafting 18-19 year olds doesn't mean they are eligible for the NCAA Tourney and they should go get Calipari


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

my cable went out last night from 8 to fuckin midnight, couldn't even watch any of the game. final straw, comcast has gotta go.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

>


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mikey Damage said:


> Heat in 5.
> 
> Feel like SA really needed to win every home game this series.












Lol right... Right... * Inserts ball don't lie gif *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This series is going to be tied 2-2 heading back to San Antonio. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Spurs don't win Game 3, Miami is celebrating the championship on the Spurs home floor. Miami has that ability to make it snowball for teams once they get ahead and being up 2-1 with another one to play at home would certainly do that imo

That is unless Paul George makes a special guest appearence


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the big question is will the air conditioning be working in game 5 or not.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> my cable went out last night from 8 to fuckin midnight, couldn't even watch any of the game. final straw, comcast has gotta go.


Their internet is top notch, but you're better off going with direc tv. 

NO WIRES.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I still think the Spurs are taking this.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Both teams are pretty much equal. Each game will come down to the end. No one is going to blow out the other this series. And I don't consider game 1 to be a blowout ( takes off homer glasses ). Spurs just got incredibly hot at the right time. Game was much closer than that score appeared. 

Some can use the LeBron cramp excuse for game 1, but if Parker & Duncan made their free throws late yesterday, they can easily be up 2-0. See how that works!? It's both ways. One crucial error/momentum swing will equal in a loss. That's why it's 1-1... This will go 6-7 deep. Should be another great finals ( despite the referee bullshit as always ).


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's a very poor comparison though. Players missing free throws are their own doing, that isn't odd to see in basketball. A player getting cramp so severely that he can't even play anymore isn't something that we see all the time in basketball.

Regardless, LeBron being off the court didn't suddenly make Spurs shoot lights out. I doubt if he was on it that would have changed, but maybe the Heat offence would have been better.

1-1 is a fair result after the last two games anyway. Let's hope the series continues like this.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone said, and I feel the same way, this Finals is the best team on the planet vs. the best baller on the planet, it's all so close.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The winner will be the best team on the planet for 2014. That is what this series determines. Lebron is not capable of beating them alone.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade fined $5k for flopping. 

Too obvious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Derek Fisher is gonna be the head coach for the Knicks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Go ahead with your bad self! Too bad it's going to be quite some time before they can make some noise. First things first. Get rid of the ball stopper ( Melo ) and clean house.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lel.

Melo's the only actual good player on their team. A shame he gets most of the blame when his teammates all suck.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> lel.
> 
> Melo's the only actual good player on their team. A shame he gets most of the blame when his teammates all suck.


Not true. Shumpert and Hardaway JR are not bad players. Tyson Chandler ( when healthy ) can be alright. Any team can be decent-good with great ball movement ( which it's almost impossible to do with Carmelo on the floor starting ). I think everyone knows Phil is going to make Fisher input that old-school Lakers triangle offense that worked so well in the past. That's what the Knicks need. A system. It starts there.

Now if Carmelo would accept a role of a 6th man and a system in place, I think that will be perfect. I will welcome him with open arms. But that's a big IF, which why I said to get rid of him because his pride wouldn't allow that. He wants to be be the *face* of a franchise. No way you're going deep in the playoffs with someone who literally stops the flow of the ball in the backcourt and also puts a lazy effort on defense. 

I love Carmelo btw. One of the few players I will watch constantly regardless of the team situation. Great scoring ability. He plays a man's game ( doesn't flop, ref bait, etc... ). Doesn't get into any goofball antics unlike his buddy JR Smith. No excuse attitude. And I'll take back that lazy defense comment. He tries. But it's not good enough. And I would be skeptical for a GM that is willing to give this guy a max contract.

He's not in the league of Durant, LeBron, & Curry... That's what some people should understand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Iman is garbage.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You talking about the same Iman Shumpert that shot below 38% this season? Tim has potential but he's not good yet. He's inconsistent offensively and he wasn't very good defensively either. Tyson Chandler wasn't good this year even when he was healthy.

Carmelo as a 6th man? For what? The guy put up 27/8 this year on efficient shooting percentages. He is not the problem with the Knicks, not even close. And I disagree with the notion that you can't go deep in the playoffs with Carmelo as the #1 option considering he did just that with the Nuggets and he's more than capable of doing it with the Knicks if he can get an actual good supporting cast. Melo is not the problem in New York and he is very much worth a max contract IMO.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I never said they were good. But they're not as bad as you make them to be. Make no mistake they're still raw talent, but I would be more than happy if they were on my team. Both put great effort on both sides of the ball and have a good ceiling. The Knicks have no identity ( watching them is like watching YMCA ball ). How are you going to expect raw talents like him & Hardaway to succeed if you just throw them in a fire with no water to put it out!?...

If I remember correctly, he only tooked them Nuggets deep once ( and that team was really talented with a actual system ). That doesn't exactly get my hopes up and give him the key to the city.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

₵ash®;35227513 said:


> Now if Carmelo would accept a role of a 6th man and a system in place, I think that will be perfect.
> 
> He's not in the league of Durant, LeBron, & Curry... That's what some people should understand.




:what?​


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

^. Yup.










So he's in the same league as those 3!? Alrighty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35232105 said:


> I never said they were good. But they're not as bad as you make them to be. Make no mistake they're still raw talent, but I would be more than happy if they were on my team. Both put great effort on both sides of the ball and have a good ceiling. The Knicks have no identity ( watching them is like watching YMCA ball ). How are you going to expect raw talents like him & Hardaway to succeed if you just throw them in a fire with no water to put it out!?...
> 
> If I remember correctly, he only tooked them Nuggets deep once ( and that team was really talented with a actual system ). That doesn't exactly get my hopes up and give him the key to the city.


No, Shumpert isn't good at all. He had a couple good games in the playoffs last season and people started overrating the hell out of him. Coming out of college I thought he was going to be one of the biggest draft steals and was gonna become a good player, but he hasn't. His defense is overrated (He gambles a lot) and he's been terrible offensively. Like I said Tim has potential but he's not there yet obviously.

The Knicks were a team in win-now mode this season. Melo was great this year, they would've easily made the playoffs if he had a competent coach and competent teammates.

He only went deep in the playoffs once with Denver because that was the only time he was on a team good enough to go deep in the playoffs in that deep conference. Which once again isn't his fault. Melo has had a lot of 1st round exits, yes. But how many of those losses were against teams that the Nuggets/Knicks were expected to beat?

Sorry but I just get pretty annoyed with people who make Melo the scapegoat and act like Melo is the biggest problem with the Knicks. If this doesn't apply to you then my bad.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, Curry's not in the same league as the other two, so...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Sorry but I just get pretty annoyed with people who make Melo the scapegoat and act like Melo is the biggest problem with the Knicks. If this doesn't apply to you then my bad.


Nope. Never made him out to be the biggest problem. I think a new role for him will do wonders for a team. Imagine a scoring threat like him on a second team!? 



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Well, Curry's not in the same league as the other two, so...


:lel

Let's say put Curry on the Hawks. They would've breeze by Indiana and Washington ( would loose to the Heat though ).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35234361 said:


> Nope. Never made him out to be the biggest problem. I think a new role for him will do wonders for a team. Imagine a scoring threat like him on a second team!?
> 
> 
> 
> :lel


It's because Melo is clearly far too talented to be a 6th man. He's arguably a top 10 player in this league, to suggest he'd be better suited as a 6th man is laughable.

For the record I do think that Melo needs a change of scenery and that it would be in the best interests of him to leave New York. I think he would be an amazing fit to a team like Chicago or Memphis (Although we all know he'd never sign there)


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol the Knicks is full of ball stoppers. It's not just melo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dwyane Wade fined $5,000 for his flop in game 2, should be 25k minimum


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> It's because Melo is clearly far too talented to be a 6th man. He's arguably a top 10 player in this league, to suggest he'd be better suited as a 6th man is laughable.


Lol omg. He's barely top 10 at forwards. Let me ask. Where you rank him in your top forwards? Cohen ranks him at no. 7 over at NBA.

http://www.nba.com/magic/cohen-8-ball-ranking-2013-14-best-small-forwards-2

I have him at 6.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I rank him 3rd behind Durant & LeBron. I don't think George is better than Melo but I can see why people would prefer George due to his defensive ability, although I'd argue the gap between them defensively is just as big as the gap offensively. As far as that list goes, to suggest Josh Smith, an out of his prime Paul Pierce and Kawhi Leonard are better than Melo is laughable. And I also saw that the guy who made the list also has Paul George ranked ahead of Durant. So yeah, I'd take that list with a grain of salt.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Dwyane Wade fined $5,000 for his flop in game 2, should be 25k minimum


It shouldn't be fines. Players use that 5k ( and even 25k ) as their toilet paper. I would even start giving out suspensions. That would bring the 'man' back in the game.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> I rank him 3rd behind Durant & LeBron. I don't think George is better than Melo but I can see why people would prefer George due to his defensive ability, although I'd argue the gap between them defensively is just as big as the gap offensively. As far as that list goes, to suggest Josh Smith, an out of his prime Paul Pierce and Kawhi Leonard are better than Melo is laughable. And I also saw that the guy who made the list also has Paul George ranked ahead of Durant. So yeah, I'd take that list with a grain of salt.


He overrated the crap out of George. Lolz worthy. I give you that.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

LMAO at Paul Pierce and ESPECIALLY Josh freakin' Smith of all people being ranked above Melo. Melo is a top 4 forward at least.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I've seen enough of Josh Smith to realize the only list he should be on is 'Top 5 Poor Decisions made in the Joe Dumars GM era'.

Trading Chauncey for A.I, Signing the DEADLY Gordon/Charlie V Combo, Drafting Darko 2nd (I know he was a high prospect but the scouting Dumars reportedly did on him was piss poor iirc), and probably letting the inmates run the asylum a few years ago (when Prince and Rip boycotted) round out the top 5.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

No reason Josh Smith shouldnt be top 3 player in the NBA..none at all..Dude gotta get his act right man..Wasting his career


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Melo as a 6th man :floyd1 :ti. This isn't nba 2k man. Even in 2k he will be upset at that role :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> Melo as a 6th man :floyd1 :ti. This isn't nba 2k man. *Even in 2k he will be upset at that role* :lol


Lol I would not care. My intent is to win a title. Can't please everyone.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This top NBA youtuber made a vid about Carmelo. I think he makes some great points.






He made vids about almost everyone earlier this year. George, Kyrie, etc... You name it. Check him out if interested.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

No.

We won't watch your video.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol that's not me. His name is BruceBlized. 

But alright


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Melo as a 6th man :floyd1 :ti. This isn't nba 2k man. Even in 2k he will be upset at that role :lol


I hate it how Manu ginobli gets frustrates in 2k.. Man.... :side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵ash®;35254849 said:


> Lol I would not care. My intent is to win a title. Can't please everyone.


:draper2

Maybe so but Anthony is one of the top scorers in the league. He had a good year in NY. So you can't think because he was unable to take the team far that he should come off the bench as a sixth man. 



Parker said:


> I hate it how Manu ginobli gets frustrates in 2k.. Man.... :side:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The player role model needs to be revamped. I sometimes I have to edit certain players overall just down a rating so they won't get upset.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought you were a bad poster, but with this "Melo 6th man" crap you just went from bad to dreadful. Melo is a great player, someone you build your franchise around, you don't put him on the bench :lmao .

The ball stopping is his style of play, and it's the coach's job to make it work. If he stops the ball and goes 1 on 1 and no one helps that defender, he's in an advantage since he can score against almost all 3's and 4's in the league. If they double team on Melo, you just kick the ball out to the perimeter and you have a guy open for a 3, and their defense isn't completely set. Simple as that, but Woodson was still unable to figure it out.

And, as a Knicks fan, I can see the point in hiring Fisher (Phil link, triangle etc), but I'm not really excited about hiring a rookie coach to lead a playoff contending team.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> No reason Josh Smith shouldnt be top 3 player in the NBA..none at all..Dude gotta get his act right man..Wasting his career


Needs to stop pretending like he has a jumper. That, or actually work on developing it more. He's too flat footed on them. No 3's, and less outside J's, and this guy's easily at 50% a year. Would also take a lot of stress off his team without all those early in the shot clock chucks. 

Hasn't exactly been on the best situations team wise to max his talents. I wouldn't say he's wasting his career rather he's just never been on a good team to do so. He's pretty much where he should be in that regard. He'll never be a guy who can take over games with his scoring.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Melo as a 6th man ... :StephenA

I mean, I don't think Melo is on par with the likes of the megastars like LeBron, Kobe, or Durant but no way in hell is he a 6th man. He's currently a top 8 player at WORST. 

As for Josh Smith, he just needs a coach that disciplines him with his shot selections especially with his 3 point shots

I mean look at his 3 point shot attempts in the past 5 seasons

2009-2010 : 7 three point attempts
2010-2011: 154 
2011-2012: 109
2012-2013: 201
2013-2014: 265 :shocked:

Smith looked like he finally fixed his fixation with 3 pointers in the 2010 season when he only attempted 7 three pointers the whole season but he has devolved back to his old habits since then. He attempted 7 3 pointers in 2010 season and he relapsed since that season and has increased his 3 point shot attempts by a considerable amount.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> @TheRealJRSmith: Nope no more bench for me!! RT @Stangg_ @TheRealJRSmith getting 6th man this coming season, mark my words


:lmao


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

^

It's still beyond common sense why Knicks signed him to a long-term contract fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> I thought you were a bad poster, but with this "Melo 6th man" crap you just went from bad to dreadful. Melo is a great player, someone you build your franchise around, you don't put him on the bench :lmao .
> 
> The ball stopping is his style of play, and *it's the coach's job to make it work.* If he stops the ball and goes 1 on 1 and no one helps that defender, he's in an advantage since he can score against almost all 3's and 4's in the league. If they double team on Melo, you just kick the ball out to the perimeter and you have a guy open for a 3, and their defense isn't completely set. Simple as that, but Woodson was still unable to figure it out.
> 
> And, as a Knicks fan, I can see the point in hiring Fisher (Phil link, triangle etc), but I'm not really excited about hiring a rookie coach to lead a playoff contending team.


Get the stick out of your ass. It's already been proven you can't build a team around the guy no more. Ball movement = better scoring opportunities. Not ISO, ISO, ISO, street ball. It's basic fundamental knowledge. And that bolded part was straight idiotic. Not even worth getting into. If it was that simple, do you think Woodsen would've been able to get an playoff spot in the dreaded East at its all-time low!? It seems like you know how to run a offense. Maybe the Knicks should give you a contract... I love Melo, but I can admit his best days are far behind him. Stop overrating the guy. You said you're a Knicks fan!? Then you should know this by now. But fine. Keep on force feeding him as your 'centerpiece'. Good luck with that.

And the NBA journalist, execs, etc... are on par of what I'm saying ( as shown by their list ). But hey, I guess they're bad writers because they don't give into the 'superstar' aura... Moron.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shots fired


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Sterling changed his mind....

http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/story/_/id/11059020/donald-sterling-decides-pursue-1-billion-lawsuit-nba-all


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> I thought you were a bad poster, but with this "Melo 6th man" crap you just went from bad to dreadful. Melo is a great player, someone you build your franchise around, you don't put him on the bench :lmao .
> 
> The ball stopping is his style of play, and it's the coach's job to make it work. If he stops the ball and goes 1 on 1 and no one helps that defender, he's in an advantage since he can score against almost all 3's and 4's in the league. If they double team on Melo, you just kick the ball out to the perimeter and you have a guy open for a 3, and their defense isn't completely set. Simple as that, but Woodson was still unable to figure it out.
> 
> And, as a Knicks fan, I can see the point in hiring Fisher (Phil link, triangle etc), but I'm not really excited about hiring a rookie coach to lead a playoff contending team.


lmao HEY GUYS LET'S BRING ONE OF THE ELITE PLAYERS IN THE LEAGUE OFF THE BENCH BECAUSE WE WANNA WIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

The way I see it, Melo is _one of_ the problems in NY. Not the only problem, not the biggest problem but one of the problems. When you have a superstar you need to find players to play _with_ that superstar. It is MUCH harder to get rid of that superstar and find a new one that your roll players can play with. The Knicks needed a better coach, we have no idea if they found a better coach but Fisher will essentially be Jackson's puppet for the time being I would imagine so he should be fine. They need to optimize Melo (if he's back). He is their best player and they need to find ways to use him most effectively. Having him come off the bench is not the best way... change the personal around him. Run the offense in a way that works.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

......


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> The way I see it, Melo is _one of_ the problems in NY. Not the only problem, not the biggest problem but one of the problems. When you have a superstar you need to find players to play _with_ that superstar. It is MUCH harder to get rid of that superstar and find a new one that your roll players can play with. The Knicks needed a better coach, we have no idea if they found a better coach but Fisher will essentially be Jackson's puppet for the time being I would imagine so he should be fine. They need to optimize Melo (if he's back). He is their best player and they need to find ways to use him most effectively. Having him come off the bench is not the best way... change the personal around him. Run the offense in a way that works.


Finally. A quality response. Well said.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Alright. I'm about to try and end this argument. Let's take a look at Carmelo from the metrics...

Take into consideration of all statistics and his production of minutes played, his PER is number 9 ( 24.50 ). Really he's number 7 because Westbrook and Lopez didn't play the whole regular season. That's pretty good though. It shows he's a borderline to definite all-star according to it. Now let's take a look at his TSP ( true shooting percentage )... He's not even in the top 100. NOT TOP 100. He's just outside of it at number 101. So this narrative of him being one of the best scorers has to stop. With alot of those shot attempts comes a lot of missed ones. Let's see about this elite players' defense. His DDPF ( defensive plays per foul ) is number 93. As expected. He's not a good defender by any stretch of the imagination.

So once again, the perception from a casual will think he's in the elite group, but in reality he's a above average isolation player that has ok efficiency. I'm going to use a metaphor to describe him. He's a gun, but sometimes ( more often than not ) the trigger won't go off. Building a team around that type of isolation player is not basketball 101. No wonder Denver cut ties with him to begin with. Give him a different role with a reliable system, watch a team strive. Almost impossible to gameplay for because of his typical hot streaks from time to time.

Before insulting someone's intelligence, know what you're talking about ( not talking to a particular person, but you know who you are ). I suggest you follow a different sport. Some can continue this argument, but I think I'm wasting my fingers typing. I'm done on my end.



Can't wait for game 3 tonight.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Melo part of the problem in NY: Yes
Is Melo a top 5-10 player in the NBA: Yes
Is Melo at worst, top 5 SF in NBA: Yes


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵ash®;35273130 said:


> Alright. I'm about to try and end this argument. Let's take a look at Carmelo from the metrics...
> 
> Take into consideration of all statistics and his production of minutes played, his PER is number 9 ( 24.50 ). Really he's number 7 because Westbrook and Lopez didn't play the whole regular season. That's pretty good though. It shows he's a borderline to definite all-star according to it. Now let's take a look at his TSP ( true shooting percentage )... He's not even in the top 100. NOT TOP 100. He's just outside of it at number 101. So this narrative of him being one of the best scorers has to stop. With alot of those shot attempts comes a lot of missed ones. Let's see about this elite players' defense. His DDPF ( defensive plays per foul ) is number 93. As expected. He's not a good defender by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...


Giving his overall rank is stupid though, you need to compare him to players that play his position.

He's 3rd best at PER and EWR for his position and 17th in TS%. These are numbers you can actually make discussion about and ya, the TS% is interesting but there are also several players in that 16 that are not high impact players.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Denver cut ties with Melo because Melo did not want to play there anymore and they wanted get something for him in return rather than letting him walk for nothing. Let's not act like Denver traded Melo because of his play on the court.

Where Melo ranks in TS% doesn't change my opinion of him at all. Having a TS% of 56 is not bad at all and is above average. There's 16 SF's that have a higher TS% than Melo, of those 16 how many of them would you actually say are better than Melo? Let's be for real, other than LeBron & Durant none of those 16 players that have a higher TS% are actually better than Melo.

And I see no one answered my question from earlier. People rag on Melo for all of his early playoff exits, but which of those teams that he lost to with Denver/NY were teams that he was expected to beat?



₵ash®;35266426 said:


> Get the stick out of your ass. It's already been proven you can't build a team around the guy no more. Ball movement = better scoring opportunities. Not ISO, ISO, ISO, street ball. It's basic fundamental knowledge. And that bolded part was straight idiotic. Not even worth getting into. If it was that simple, do you think Woodsen would've been able to get an playoff spot in the dreaded East at its all-time low!? It seems like you know how to run a offense. Maybe the Knicks should give you a contract... I love Melo, but I can admit his best days are far behind him. Stop overrating the guy. You said you're a Knicks fan!? Then you should know this by now. But fine. Keep on force feeding him as your 'centerpiece'. Good luck with that.
> 
> And the NBA journalist, execs, etc... are on par of what I'm saying ( as shown by their list ). But hey, I guess they're bad writers because they don't give into the 'superstar' aura... Moron.


How is it been proven? How many years has Melo been on a team with a supporting cast and coaching staff capable of actually of doing something significant in the playoffs? Because he doesn't have success being coached by Mike Woodson with Andrea Bargnani & JR Smith as his 2nd/3rd options it means you can't build around him?

And I don't see what's wrong with what Bojan said, that is on the coaching. Mike Woodson "runs" an iso-heavy offense. He did it in Atlanta with Joe Johnson (Where do you think he got the Iso Joe name from?) and he did it in New York with Carmelo. If the coach wants to constantly run isos instead of putting more of an emphasis on ball movement, the blame shouldn't go on Melo. Yes he can do a better job of getting his teammates involved but it isn't his responsibility to run the offense.

Melo's last two seasons have been individually the best seasons of his career and you're saying his best days are behind him? You're kidding me right?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pop better bring that zone back


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Speaking of Melo...









http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=11061730&ex_cid=espnsoc

Lol Lord have mercy...










Dead. :lol










^.

It's dozens & dozens of negativity for Melo, but these 2 are kind enough.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Melo is NOT going to Miami. He's going to Chicago. 

And Melo as a sixth man??? :ti

Manny Green is a moron btw.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Melo is NOT going to Miami. He's going to Chicago.
> 
> And Melo as a sixth man??? :ti
> 
> Manny Green is a moron btw.


As you may saw, he's wasn't the only one saying it and won't be the last. Sounds pretty right to me ( despite his grammar ). Seems like he's Spanish, so it's excusable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jalen Rose predicted that Michael Jordan would play a game this past season.

....

He was right about James Harden leaving Oklahoma City :draper2


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Jalen Rose is a moron. No wonder Webber doesn't want to talk to him anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like Melo is getting more shit for what happened in New York than CP3 has gotten for his failures with the Clippers.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He also said that Kevin Durant would eventually leave OKC to join Harden and Howard in Houston. And Westbrook would leave OKC to join Kevin Love and play for the Lakers :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jalen Rose is one of the coolest people around the NBA. Leave him alone :lol

Check him out on Grantland. Give the people!!!!!! What they waaaaaant!!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jalen has been annoying the fuck out of me lately

But not as annoying to me as Lebron will be if he steals Melo from under our noses :kobe5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

₵ash®;35283698 said:


> Speaking of Melo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephen A is a fool. Almost everything he says is taken to the extreme. Still love hearing everything he had to say about Lebron and Miami before their 1st Finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> Stephen A is a fool. Almost everything he says is taken to the extreme. *Still love hearing everything he had to say about Lebron and Miami before their 1st Finals.*


Well, he did pick the Heat to win so :lol ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why wouldn't Melo go to Miami? I think Miami has just as good of a chance to land him as anyone..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Why wouldn't Melo go to Miami? I think Miami has just as good of a chance to land him as anyone..


Carmelo wants to be the man and won't share the spotlight. At this stage, the only reason I see him going to Miami is that he feels they have the best shot at getting him a championship. However, he would have to be second (or third) fiddle behind LeBron and Wade/Bosh. If that happens, I don't see them keeping both Wade and Bosh to bring Carmelo onboard.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Spoelstra is so underrated. He knows fundamental basketball.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whats fucking crazy is that this is only his 3rd finals 2 games in


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Please show up tonight Kawhi. No more fuckin foul trouble.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BruiserKC said:


> Carmelo wants to be the man and won't share the spotlight. At this stage, the only reason I see him going to Miami is that he feels they have the best shot at getting him a championship. However, he would have to be second (or third) fiddle behind LeBron and Wade/Bosh. If that happens, I don't see them keeping both Wade and Bosh to bring Carmelo onboard.


The fact that he would entertain the thought means he's willing to put his ego aside to win. So let's see if he entertains it first. And to be honest, if he doesn't want to share the spotlight, then why in the world is any of these teams(Houston, Chicago, LA) Recruting him? I think he's realizing time is running out on winning. That being said, I also think he loves NY. Maybe too much to just leave high and dry


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep on driving Kawhi. There's no Ibaka on the floor.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SUGAR K!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to the 2014 Finals Leonard.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

KAWHI and DANNY.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

the LENNY AND GREEN SHOW :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

NEVER TOUCHED HIM! Lol * sigh *


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

bron mad


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

And here comes the missed free throws.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> The fact that he would entertain the thought means he's willing to put his ego aside to win. So let's see if he entertains it first. And to be honest, if he doesn't want to share the spotlight, then why in the world is any of these teams(Houston, Chicago, LA) Recruting him? I think he's realizing time is running out on winning. That being said, I also think he loves NY. Maybe too much to just leave high and dry


New York is not the place he's going to win, not at least for another few years anyway. The verdict is still out on whether Jackson can be a great team director as opposed to coach, plus can Fisher be a solid coach in the Association. 

If Carmelo can keep that ego in check, him teaming with LeBron might be a possibility.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Mark Jackson gotta say something else cause TD's hands were up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Mark Jackson gotta say something else cause TD's hands were up.


:lol :clap


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ABC just did a star comparison with LeBron & Kawhi...about 5 years sooner than i expected


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Say it with me: Ball...........movement


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THAT BALL MOVEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIIINOOOBILI!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That last possession by the Spurs was the best thing ive ever seen lol


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Spurs' ball movement makes me dizzy and Mario Chalmers needs to finish plays.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

SUGAR K!!!!!!!

GINOBILI AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

I know there is 3 quarters left but JESUS!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

41 points, damn. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spurs' movement :banderas

Show this 1st quarter performance from the Spurs to those young flashy upstarts and tell them that's how you play the game of basketball.

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Heat could sure use :melo coming off the bench right now


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SA on some 86 Celtics shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> The Heat could sure use :melo coming off the bench right now


:bow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron gotta rescue the civilians from the burning building again tonight it seems..good luck with that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Camera man almost got lost on that possession with the Ginobili layup :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

16-18 from the field?

What?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THROW IN THOSE WHITE HOT T-SHIRTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Again I say JESUS!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's like that Ray Allen finals game in LA, except there's 5 Ray Allens on the court


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LARRY HUGHES SIGHTING


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wade looking worse than Danny Green when he puts the ball on the floor. :lel


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

ABC is gonna have to take the game off the air because it isn't legal to televise rape.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*What kind of shit is Danny Green on?!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Game sliders at 99.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Wade looking worse than Danny Green when he puts the ball on the floor. :lel


:bow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yo man...this might be even crazier than the A/C not working


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

55 points in 16 minutes? Sweet Jesus.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Pop isn't going to put Duncan back in the game if the lead reaches 30. I'm betting.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Awesome game Spurs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Parker said:


> Pop isn't going to put Duncan back in the game if the lead reaches 30. I'm betting.


Too much time but if this pace continues Duncan might get 3 quarters off. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That should count! Wade gets to take 5 steps on fouls.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm surprised the fans haven't left yet.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

parker cant be shooting threes lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That shot shouldn't count.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

here we go...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'm surprised the fans haven't left yet.


After being criticized last year for leaving game 6 early their asses aren't leaving anytime soon :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> After being criticized last year for leaving game 6 early their asses aren't leaving anytime soon :lol


Yeah, this is probably the loudest I've ever heard them tbh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> After being criticized last year for leaving game 6 early their asses aren't leaving anytime soon :lol


Don't think they were allowed back in the building. Yeah, they're staying put this time around. :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

most entertaining beatdown in quite some time


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Don't think they were allowed back in the building. Yeah, they're staying put this time around. :lol


:lmao So true.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Highest FG % in 1 half in NBA Finals history. (75.8%)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

3rd qtr will be the key. Don't let up.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Longest 48 minutes of my Spurs loving life. The clock can't tick away fast enough and I'm going to be a nervous wreck the entire second half.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch Miami start the 3rd on a 10-0 run


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Parker said:


> Watch Miami start the 3rd on a 10-0 run


:cuss: no! Quiet!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Wade needs to wake the fuck up. I've hardly seen anything from him.*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Sell the Clippers you old fool. Collect your billion and vanish.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Either the Spurs keep it up, or Miami wins..Surprisingly, they still have a shot despite Spurs shooting and getting nothing from anyone not named LeBron and Ski mask Rashard.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Sell the Clippers and bring back the Sonics you old fool. Collect your billion and vanish.


Fixed :


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I just watched a group of 9 grown men get brutally raped and I enjoyed every second of it. I am such a terrible person. :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tater said:


> I just watched a group of 9 grown men get brutally raped and I enjoyed every second of it. I am such a terrible person. :lol


Always knew you were into that stuff.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Always knew you were into that stuff.


:draper2

I guess I am.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How was that and 1 allowed but Leonard's wasn't?


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*Did we seriously just have an entire halftime during the NBA Finals where they didn't discuss the previous half of basketball? And people wonder why Spurs fans have a persecution complex. Of course Simmons and Rose weren't on hand to compliment the Spurs.*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow this is not good for Spurs fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Twas a foul on Chalmers. Just LOL.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Too Far Gone said:


> *Did we seriously just have an entire halftime during the NBA Finals where they didn't discuss the previous half of basketball? And people wonder why Spurs fans have a persecution complex. Of course Simmons and Rose weren't on hand to compliment the Spurs.*


But the interview was planned so it didnt matter what happened, the Silver interview was gonna happen


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Here we go......


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami can not only win this game, but possibly win by double digits..and the crazy part is, a sports writer said that right in the middle of the onslaught...Incredible


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Miami can not only win this game, but possibly win by double digits..and the crazy part is, a sports writer said that right in the middle of the onslaught...Incredible


Is his name Bill Simmons?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Is his name Bill Simmons?


Nope..Detroit writer


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

miami defense hasnt gotten any better. they are still giving up wide open looks that are the spurs are just missing now. that isnt a recipe for a comeback i dont see them coming back fully. MAYBE IM WRONG DOE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> Watch Miami start the 3rd on a 10-0 run


Spurs outscored by 10 :HHH2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, San Antonio got this. 

+ Up 14
+ Miami already in the penalty 
+ Spurs aren't letting up


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Ball movement is back.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

100% real from tonights game

Heat fans first quarter getting spanked:









4th quarter comeback:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

About to be night-night


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TexasTornado said:


> 100% real from tonights game
> 
> Heat fans first quarter getting spanked:
> 
> ...




The fans were also chanting referees suck :lol

The heat fans should be the absolute last types of fans who should be chanting that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Those are pics from game 6 last year, not tonight...

Anyway, hats off to the Spurs. An amazing offensive performance from them tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> miami defense hasnt gotten any better. they are still giving up wide open looks that are the spurs are just missing now. that isnt a recipe for a comeback i dont see them coming back fully. MAYBE IM WRONG DOE.


im never wrong doe. :toomanykobes




some of yall should learn to analysis what's happening in the game rather than the stats that are being produced. :hayden3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I think it's a blood thing


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Its a free throw game now. Make em and Spurs win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sugar K worked LeBron tonight...Hope that means ppl will stop slandering his braids


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Spurs with that beat 'em down! :mark:

In other news, Miami should be ashamed of their fans. Even after what happened last year? Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ODEN IN THE GAME, HERE COMES THE COME BACK.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, I don't know why people single out Miami. This happens in every fanbase. Fans leaving games early in blowouts.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not excusing them because it is a shame but sadly it happens with pretty much all 30 NBA teams.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If fans were leaving in the 2nd quarter, that's one thing but when their team is down 15 with like 3 minutes left in the game and playing with no sense of urgency, I don't think its a big deal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tater said:


> In other news, Miami should be ashamed of their fans. Even after what happened last year? Absolutely pathetic.


They werent down 15 with 3 minutes to go last year and absolutely gassed


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

script is following the one produced in last year's finals so far. spurs need to re-write it with a game 4 win.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Heat in 5


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

That MIAMI HEAT "Refs Suck" chant tho... oh the irony it literally hurts


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I really hope Chalmers doesnt end up in someones trunk because of all this


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Chalmers is hot garbage.. If I were Spo I would start Norris Cole in game 4 over the lil flopper. At least Cole puts in the effort on defense and doesn't constantly get caught playing hero ball


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Chalmers isnt horrible, just having a horrible playoffs..Confidence is shot, and these ticky tack fouls arent helping his weak psyche at the moment 

LeBron almost got that double-double with 7 turnovers..yikes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵ash®;35296810 said:


>


:deandre


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> No team is going to get blown out this series


I take that back. The Heat just got torched. Technically twice ( A/C game ).


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Reporter: What did you say to Kawhi?

Popovich: Family business.


:bow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Chris Bosh touches:
Game 1 - 39
Game 2 - 40
Game 3 - 12


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn son. In all my years, I've never seen an ass whooping like the one the Spurs gave in the first half. I'm sure Miami will find some way to try to rebound in the next game. But still, tonight was an utter castration for the Heat and their "fans."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^LOL

Watch Spurs fans parody that on social media.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Reporter: What did you say to Kawhi?
> 
> Popovich: Family business.
> 
> ...


:

Kawhi & Green were ballin tonight. When they're like that, no team on this Earth can hang.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Chris Bosh touches:
> Game 1 - 39
> Game 2 - 40
> Game 3 - 12












Dont recall Bosh getting many open looks either..seemed to play below the 3pt line tonight..Maybe that had some effect


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Chrome said:


> ^LOL
> 
> Watch Spurs fans parody that on social media.


They must add that gif :cheer I would die :lol


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Geez, didn't expect that kind of 1st half from the Spurs.

Game 4 decides the series.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What was the term that Reggie Miller said in game 2 of the wcf? 

A good ol' fashion take you behind the shed BEATDOWN. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Spurs should be up 3-0 right now.



pryme tyme said:


> Chalmers is hot garbage.. If I were Spo I would start Norris Cole in game 4 over the lil flopper. At least Cole puts in the effort on defense and doesn't constantly get caught playing hero ball


Remember when he said he was top 5 PG?

:ti


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Spurs should be up 3-0 right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said Chalmers was a top 5 PG? :aryalol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Who said Chalmers was a top 5 PG? :aryalol


Himself lol. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/mario-chalmers-thinks-front-end-top-10-point-163334875--nba.html



> Peter Emerick: "Rajon Rondo recently said that he's the NBA's top point guard. What are your thoughts on that, and where do you think you rank among all the point guards in the NBA?"
> Mario Chalmers: "He's not the best, but he's in the top five. There are a lot of great point guards in the league, Deron Williams, Chris Paul and Steve Nash. There are a lot of great guards in the NBA so for him to say he's the best is a pretty bold statement. I'd say that I [Mario Chalmers] am in the *front end of the top 10.*"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Chrome:*
> 
> Himself lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Himself lol.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/mario-chalmers-thinks-front-end-top-10-point-163334875--nba.html


:westbrook5 :what?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Just saw Lebron only had 6 points in the entire second half, but of course you won't hear that stat on ESPN :lelbron


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> Just saw Lebron only had 6 points in the entire second half, but of course you won't hear that stat on ESPN :lelbron


I was waiting for one of his fans to say it, but no one can't confront the King with a ill tongue.

ESPN is his kingdom. No way they will ever think about committing treason.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Not this Heat fan. Those 7 turnovers were an abomination. 5 fouls? Only 3 trips to the line? Get to the hoop brah !

At least get a little bit of Toney Douglas in there. Chalmers is so horrible right now. I think he has more fouls than points assists and steals all put together. And his fouls are the most idiotic. I had to listen to the game on the radio at work but I can just tell that his fouls were probably the kind that make no sense. 

A loss is a loss no matter how you cut it. Spurs shot like 9,560% and we still cut it to 7 late. More impressive? San An. still won by like 20 after that. 

Greg Oden getting garbage minutes along with Douglas. Let Oden get in there during the game to see what he has. It won't be much and I'm in no way saying we NEED him but got damn... it wouldn't hurt to try at this point. You never know. Douglas played well on defense this year, shake things up a bit. Where's James Jones? Beasley was probably inactive. But this is the type of game where you HAVE to send a message to the boys by going to the bench and seeing if the backups can contribute anything.

Wade's 11 points 3rd quarter was refreshing to see. But those 5 turnovers were atrocious. Whole team seemed to just be giving the ball away. Again, listened on the radio and our guy is a big time homer but it sounded like we were just straight up throwing it away. 

Only against the Spurs can you shoot over 50% FGs and 47% from deep and still lose by 20. Lawdy!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

So that was the Heat's first loss at home. Well, it's a series now. Hopefully this series goes to 7.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

First loss at home, will Game 4 be the first back to back losses in last 47 playoff games?

The God Tier records in that regard;


54, Boston Celtics (1962-66)
52, Chicago Bulls (1990-93)
47, Miami Heat (2012-14)


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Joel Anthony said:


> Not this Heat fan. Those 7 turnovers were an abomination. 5 fouls? Only 3 trips to the line? Get to the hoop brah !
> 
> At least get a little bit of Toney Douglas in there. Chalmers is so horrible right now. I think he has more fouls than points assists and steals all put together. And his fouls are the most idiotic. I had to listen to the game on the radio at work but I can just tell that his fouls were probably the kind that make no sense.
> 
> ...


They have to find some way to get Oden and or Beasley some minutes now imo. Kawhi & Green were attacking them relentlessly and that opened the floodgates for their ball movement. That Ginobili layup play in the 1st qtr was fuckin insane. I need to watch that again or find the gif somewhere. James Jones got into quick foul trouble from the passing onslaught. I totally agree about Chalmers. I will seriously consider letting Cole take majority of his minutes now if I was Spo.

Wade wasn't fully engaged. Green was all over him like a attack dog. Next game I expect he'll be the aggressor early. I give credit again to Kawhi for taking LeBron out the game early. He completely set the tone for everything ( especially his efficiency ). You saw how Pop was hitting him in the chest ( giving him props )!? If that Kawhi shows up for now on this series will be over on Sunday.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade lead that comeback in the third quarter when they cut it 7 points? wasnt engaged my ass. :kobe


green played solid on defense all night, but it's not like Wade was being passive.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Spurs really could be up 3-0 right now. When they move the ball they can't be beat. All they need to do is keep moving the ball and driving. The Heat obviously have no answers for their offense. Even when they made a run, the Spurs were just missing open looks and layups. Leonard was great tonight.

I don't post here much but are there any Heat Fan Since '10 posters?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Red Viper:*
> 
> Wade lead that comeback in the third quarter when they cut it 7 points? wasnt engaged my ass. :kobe


From my post...


> Wasn't *fully* engaged


eyton

No doubt in the 1st half. Those Green strips that led to layups were killers. Almost shot down any hopes of coming back. I give him credit in the 3rd qtr though. He was locked back in ( but it was too late ).


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

San Antonio Spurs shoot record 75.8% from the field in a half of a finals game. - RECORD
The Spurs had an effective field goal percentage of 100% in the first quarter of game 3

All kinds of GOATing in this finals


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

@cash, he was getting stripped because Green and Leonard were playing very aggressive and great defense. I don't think that makes him any less engaged, it just means he got stripped a lot by players that are good with their hands. Duncan got stripped a lot too but I don't think that means he was any less engaged in the game; he was just getting the ball knocked out of his hands a lot. 


They were breaking records last year, at the end of the day it doesn't matter. All that matter is who gets to 4 wins first, not how they got there or what stats they put up along the way. Those are for after the series to look back on and be proud of. 


Not many remember or talk about that remarkable game winner by Parker in game 1 last year. Why? Because they lost the series. Green's 3 point record hardly seems to be matter considering he cooled off considerably in the last 3 games and got completely shut down by the Heat's defense. At the end of the day they these are forgotten or just footnotes, same with the margin of victories, because each game is different and the only outcome that matters is who has more points. Spurs have two blowouts wins while Heat have one 2 point win and yet it's still a 2-1 series nonetheless. Heat could win the next game by 1 and it's suddenly a tied series. People overreact to every little statistic when each game is wildly different from the last in most aspects.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Edit: Seems the bballbreakdown vid won't embed on here right now. Here's the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8U5bwe9TS0


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miami's Big 3 combine to shoot for 70% and they lose by 20 points. Never seen that before


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wade's a turnover machine and always has been, nothing new there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh my sweet Jesus... The crowd had to be aroused by this :lol :clap


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Just saw Lebron only had 6 points in the entire second half, but of course you won't hear that stat on ESPN :lelbron


So you people complain that ESPN talks about nobody but Lebron, but once they talk about how well the Spurs play, you have a problem with that?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


LMAO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Even Vinnie Mac can't get enough of dat ball movement. :vince5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Last night, the legend of Bobby Ramos was born :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Some of you guys are so over reactionary. Spurs were shooting lights out in the 1st half and Miami still made it competitive until the last few minutes without Lebron at his best. That win doesn't mean this series is suddenly San Antonio's. If they shoot another half like that then they deserve to win. I'm pretty certain they won't though. *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Don't let no one from WWE see this. It might give him ideas... Like creating an Xtreme Basketball League.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

₵ash® videos embed a whole lot better when you put the correct code in lulz. I fixed it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Seabs said:


> *Some of you guys are so over reactionary. Spurs were shooting lights out in the 1st half and Miami still made it competitive until the last few minutes without Lebron at his best. That win doesn't mean this series is suddenly San Antonio's. If they shoot another half like that then they deserve to win. I'm pretty certain they won't though. *


Spurs had 41 in the first quarter and like 36 total in the 2nd half. Miami simply ran out of gas. Too deep of a hole to overcome. Does make you wonder if Spurs will get really cold from here on out. We've seen this happen with one player getting ridiculously hot and then getting ice cold in the finals(Danny Green last year, Ray Allen a few years back). Will a whole team? Maybe..


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Spurs had 41 in the first quarter and like 36 total in the 2nd half. Miami simply ran out of gas. Too deep of a hole to overcome. Does make you wonder if Spurs will get really cold from here on out. We've seen this happen with one player getting ridiculously hot and then getting ice cold in the finals(Danny Green last year, Ray Allen a few years back). Will a whole team? Maybe..


I don't think that's going to happen simply because Spurs are too deep to let that happen. Anyone on that team provides a scoring option (Well, except maybe Splitter, but even he can sometimes get 10-15 points). It's just less likely to see all 8-9 guys to get cold in a single game, even less until the end of the series.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JM said:


> ₵ash® videos embed a whole lot better when you put the correct code in lulz. I fixed it.


Lol my bad. I was tired and felt lazy.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> I don't think that's going to happen simply because Spurs are too deep to let that happen. Anyone on that team provides a scoring option (Well, except maybe Splitter, but even he can sometimes get 10-15 points). It's just less likely to see all 8-9 guys to get cold in a single game, even less until the end of the series.


That's the thing about the Spurs... they are incredibly deep and play team ball. Even if a few go cold, they have a lot of other answers.

Got damnit! I fucking LOVE team ball! :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

spurs were something else in the first half. the heat, they're pretty fuckin talented, plus they have the best player in the world on their side, but the spurs are deeper, and play better team ball. when u move the ball u get open shots. u see the spurs going possessions where all 5 guys touch it. don't shoot till u open, simple as that. i don't know how many assists they had in that 1st half, but i bet it was more than most teams average per game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> I don't think that's going to happen simply because Spurs are too deep to let that happen. Anyone on that team provides a scoring option (Well, except maybe Splitter, but even he can sometimes get 10-15 points). It's just less likely to see all 8-9 guys to get cold in a single game, even less until the end of the series.


being deep is nice, but the wrong people get cold, there isn't much you can do about it..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> being deep is nice, but the wrong people get cold, there isn't much you can do about it..


huh? the whole point about being deep is that u have other options when some people get cold.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

shutupchico said:


> huh? the whole point about being deep is that u have other options when some people get cold.


true, but like I said, if the wrong people get cold there's nothing you can do..you don't want to have to depend on too many role players to carry heavier loads


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> being deep is nice, but the wrong people get cold, there isn't much you can do about it..


Yeah, but I'm just saying that if two-three players (even their best two-three players) get cold for them, they still have 6-7 other scoring options. That's something that Heat doesn't have and they face more struggles when James or Wade get cold.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Yeah, but I'm just saying that if two-three players (even their best two-three players) get cold for them, they still have 6-7 other scoring options. That's something that Heat doesn't have and they face more struggles when James or Wade get cold.


Their 4th option of Kawhi is better than any other Miami option not named LeBron, Hughes or Bosh..But I wont go any further than that. I'll just say they have more guys capable of helping


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

come on guys, we all know what the heat are missing. MIKE THE GOAT MILLER.


literally. he saved them in the last 2 finals. they fucked up the big four. :ti


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Eh Spurs aren't as reliant on odd players getting hot as most teams are imo. If they play well as a team then that's where they'll get success rather than a Parker or a Leonard taking every shot and getting hot. Miami are definitely more reliant on certain players getting hot though. Spurs can win without one player getting super hot and scoring 25+ whereas I don't think Miami can win without Lebron getting 25+ and 20+ from Allen + Lewis. I know Spurs have won 2 but those 2 came when their whole team got super hot at the end of Game 1 as Lebron went off and Miami's offence struggled and in the first half of Game 3. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> come on guys, we all know what the heat are missing. MIKE THE GOAT MILLER.
> 
> 
> literally. he saved them in the last 2 finals. they fucked up the big four. :ti


Grizz training staff moving up the HOF ranks for his ability to walk correctly for a whole season


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Miamia's offense shot 55-59% in the first half on game 3 and was on fire for most of it. It was the defense and anyone saying otherwise wasn't watching how easily the Spurs were scoring. They have great ball movement every game, this wasnt something out of the ordinary, it was the amount of open looks they were getting that allowed them to hit just about everything. That and the turnovers that they forced which allowed them to score easily in transition which is always a plus for a team like the Spurs. 

The Heat have absolutely no interior defense, especially when Anderson/Bosh arent out there together, and it allows the Spurs to get inside the paint far too easily. They were doing it all night. attack the paint, collapse the defense, and kick it out ot the open man. Miami's solution is to switch on every pick and roll like the Mavs were doing, but they still lack the ability to stop anything inside of the paint so it doesn't work nearly as well and they're simply giving up too many open looks.


Are Miami reliant on mostly their big three? Yeah of course, any team with a brain would be as would the Spurs because they're by far the most talented players on the team. Phil utilized a passing system too, but the system still was about making plays for the SUPERSTARS of the team, for the most part, as that's who you need to step up to win games and series like this. The Spurs lack superstars aside from Parker so they utilize more of a team game and they do an amazing job of it, but it wouldnt at all be like this if they had a Lebron/Kobe/Jordan(prime Duncan) on their team because it's stupid to not get the ball in their hands as much as possible even if it costs role players touches.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> Miamia's offense shot 55-59% in the first half on game 3 and was on fire for most of it. It was the defense and anyone saying otherwise wasn't watching how easily the Spurs were scoring. They have great ball movement every game, this wasnt something out of the ordinary, it was the amount of open looks they were getting that allowed them to hit just about everything. That and the turnovers that they forced which allowed them to score easily in transition which is always a plus for a team like the Spurs.
> 
> The Heat have absolutely no interior defense, especially when Anderson/Bosh arent out there together, and it allows the Spurs to get inside the paint far too easily. They were doing it all night. attack the paint, collapse the defense, and kick it out ot the open man. Miami's solution is to switch on every pick and roll like the Mavs were doing, but they still lack the ability to stop anything inside of the paint so it doesn't work nearly as well and they're simply giving up too many open looks.



Did Bobby Ramos tell you that?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

bobby ramos was hilarious. "is the problem your LACKLUSTER defense or is it your LACKLUSTER offense that hasn't even cracked 100 points yet". ..... pls :ti


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So you people complain that ESPN talks about nobody but Lebron, but once they talk about how well the Spurs play, you have a problem with that?




its not that, dude, its the fact that if the Spurs pounded the heat inside and out the entire game(worse than last night) to where the game was not even in question at ANY point, and LeBron had 6 points 14 TOs, then ESPN would spend about 10 minutes talking about the Spurs offense being so awesome, and not Miami being so terrible. Flip side, Miami beats the Spurs by 10, and ESPN will fall all over themselves for 30-45 minutes talking about how BAD the Spurs played, but then they spend another hour on solely Lebron, to throw up some other obscure stat for LeBron comparing him to the greats.

"well with this game LeBron just became the first player to score 25 pts, 13 assists, grab 10 boards, turned it over 6 times, and had a 40% FG for the game and he was wearing 1 black shoe and 1 white shoe. Never been done in the NBA"

"I know Stuart, not even Michael Jordan or Kobe bryant in their prime could pull off a stat line like that wearing 2 different color shoes."

"Unbelievable, we are watching greatness here folks."

<4 hours later>

"This just in, he was wearing one of his own Nike shoes, and a vintage '91 Air Jordan shoe, truly, it must be the shoes."


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

All the talk i've seen so far is about Kawhi and how he's the future heir to the throne in San Antonio not Miami to be honest..Sonning LeBron like he did last night, kudos to him getting all the talk..That all being said, why are you looking to the media for additional coverage of something? If you want to know or see more, look it up


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

best part was that his defense on lebron wasnt even that great. green was forcing most of the turnovers.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Another enjoyable game, so far I've been very entertained by every game in the Finals. And yes, big fucking kudos to Leonard, particularly for mental strength, it wasn't easy to come back after the lackluster Game 2. He's definitely an elite baller in my eyes.

Manu Ginobili, some of those hits were fucking incredible, man. Diaw/Duncan combo and Parker runnin the rim is where the Spurs' superiority is, when it comes to offense in key moments.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So you people complain that ESPN talks about nobody but Lebron, but once they talk about how well the Spurs play, you have a problem with that?


My point was ESPN (sportscenter) didn't even mention LeBron only had 6 points in the entire second half, yet they dick ride him and spout out all his specific quarter by quarter stats when he has a good game.

I think your username is trying to tell us something


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> I think your username is trying to tell us something


:lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> The Spurs have outscored Miami by 45 points with Boris Diaw on the floor.


Yikes lol.










He will be so perfect in SA. Come on over Pau. Join the party.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

₵ash®;35320258 said:


> Yikes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you want to add someone like Pau in free agency?

Remember man, built not bought. Can't sign key players in free agency.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

probably because he's the best passing big in the NBA and a would make a wonderful center for them. TWIN TOWERS(with a tenth of the defense as the original :side.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Notorious said:


> Why do you want to add someone like Pau in free agency?
> 
> Remember man, built not bought. Can't sign key players in free agency.


I saw what you just did there. :side:



Red Viper said:


> probably because he's the best passing big in the NBA


^.

But I think this is the last year for Duncan & Popovich regardless of what's going to happen.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

pryme tyme said:


> My point was ESPN (sportscenter) didn't even mention LeBron only had 6 points in the entire second half


Probably the same reason why a limited amount of ppl mentioned Duncan's 2nd half in game 2


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> My point was ESPN (sportscenter) didn't even mention LeBron only had 6 points in the entire second half, yet they dick ride him and spout out all his specific quarter by quarter stats when he has a good game.
> 
> I think your username is trying to tell us something


So you want ESPN to ignore the Spurs' brilliant play in favor of highlighting Lebron's poor play in the 2nd half just so you can feel better about yourself?

Your folks must be related.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So you want ESPN to ignore the Spurs' brilliant play in favor of highlighting Lebron's poor play in the 2nd half just so you can feel better about yourself?
> 
> Your folks must be related.





pryme tyme said:


> I think your username is trying to tell us something


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Why are the majority of Spurs fans on this website so...bad?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> I think your username is trying to tell us something


^.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Coming from the guy suggesting a top 10 player in the league should come off the bench :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> I think your username is trying to tell us something


^.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

So how long have you been on the Spurs bandwagon?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

pryme tyme said:


> I think your username is trying to tell us something


^.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is he re-quoting or is the forum experiencing errors?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Re-quoting. I was doing a little experiment on him. I think I'm finished. He's not posting anything after the quote anymore. Carry on.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Parker said:


> Is he re-quoting or is the forum experiencing errors?


I think something on his end is damaged.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Sources told ESPN.com that Heat officials and the team's leading players have already started to explore their options for creating sufficient financial flexibility to make an ambitious run at adding New York Knicks scoring machine Carmelo Anthony this summer in free agency.
> 
> The mere concept would require the star trio of LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh to all opt out of their current contracts by the end of the month and likely take further salary reductions in new deals that start next season to give Miami the ability to offer Anthony a representative first-year salary. The Heat also are prevented from making any formal contact with Anthony until July 1 and can do so then only if he opts out of the final year of his current contract. Anthony has until June 23 to notify the Knicks of his intentions, according to sources.
> 
> With cooperation from their stars and role players Udonis Haslem and Chris Andersen, who also possess player options for next season, the Heat could open up in excess of $50 million in cap space this summer and have the most financial flexibility in the league. The only Heat player locked into place for next season is Norris Cole at a salary of $2 million, though Riley will have to contend with a handful of cap holds for pending free agents as well as their upcoming first-round pick in the draft later this month (No. 26 overall).


Melo gonna pull a A-Rod and announce his free agency during a game


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah that would be overkill.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think Miami Heat will ever be without a superstar now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Miami trying to ruin the league with their shit. I can say quite frankly ill have absolutely zero interest in next year if Melo JOINS the Big Three(as in ill just watch the LAKERS). If they lose one to gain one that's something else, but I dont have much interest in a damn near unstoppable big four when there's nothing else in the league close to it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh, I don't really have a problem with it. Not like they would be doing something illegal. Nothing wrong with trying to build the best team you possibly can.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> *Miami trying to ruin the league with their shit.* I can say quite frankly ill have absolutely zero interest in next year if Melo JOINS the Big Three(as in ill just watch the LAKERS). If they lose one to gain one that's something else, but I dont have much interest in a damn near unstoppable big four when there's nothing else in the league close to it.


They've already ruined the East.

Edit

I'd rather Melo stay with the Knicks (doubtful) Than go to Miami.

I'd like to think Melo would actually like to dethrone Heat instead of joining them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Let's be real though. You know if the Bulls were to get LeBron, Wade, Bosh & Melo you'd be all for it. You wouldn't care about whether the Bulls would be too good compared to the rest of the teams in the league.

That's pretty much my thinking and why I wouldn't care if they all teamed up. Cause if it were the Celtics I'd be be marking :draper2


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

As a huge Lebron fan and someone who is rooting for the Heat, I can't support that shit.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> Let's be real though. You know if the Bulls were to get LeBron, Wade, Bosh & Melo you'd be all for it. You wouldn't care about whether the Bulls would be too good compared to the rest of the teams in the league.
> 
> That's pretty much my thinking and why I wouldn't care if they all teamed up. Cause if it were the Celtics I'd be be marking :draper2


I bet you would care if the Celtics were one scorer away from title contention & the Lakers were trying to swoop in & take him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I bet you would care if the Celtics were one scorer away from title contention & the Lakers were trying to swoop in & take him.


I'd be upset that we couldn't get him but I wouldn't hold a vendetta against the Lakers for trying to build the best team they possibly could just like the Celtics would be trying to build the best team they possibly could. That's the name of the game. Everyone's trying to accomplish the same goal. Like I said as long as they don't do anything illegal, I don't really care.

For the record I doubt this even happens.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Either guys are gonna join up and win it or stay with teams, suck and deal with fans calling them losers, not clutch, and other nonsense...not much of a middle ground


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

players should get some thick skin and start ignoring retards. it's nothing illegal, but again it puts to question if these guys really want to BEAT the BEST or just team and there be no competition because quite frankly there isn't a league that would be able to compete with that and you know it. this isn't the 80s where there was actually multiple super teams, they'd be the only one this stacked with FOUR superstars.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd like to see Melo somehow end up on the Nets, but think their contract situation is harder to work around


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Players want to win. In order to win, you have to play on the best team in the league. If that means you have to leave your original team to team up with other stars then so be it.

I'm sure the Heat and their players (If this were to happen, which I doubt) don't give a rat's ass if it's unfair to the rest of the teams and hurts competition in the league. And any other team in their position would feel the same. They just want to win as many titles as possible.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> I'd be upset that we couldn't get him but I wouldn't hold a vendetta against the Lakers for trying to build the best team they possibly could just like the Celtics would be trying to build the best team they possibly could. That's the name of the game. Everyone's trying to accomplish the same goal. Like I said as long as they don't do anything illegal, I don't really care.
> 
> For the record I doubt this even happens.


I don't think it will happen either. I'd like to think Melo would rather beat the Heat than join 'em


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's all about rings...and that's all it will ever be about. Nothing new


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i really feel like the celts will land both love and melo. first off u gotta look at the fact that the 1 star they already have is a pass first point guard. is there anything more appealing to an nba player(on court) than playing with a great pass first point guard? do u know what going to boston would do for love's fame? let's be honest, boston loves their white stars... idolizes them. love seems like a media whore, and he'd be the next larry bird here. i think melo wants to beat lebron, not play second fiddle to a guy whose already won a few titles. he hasn't played with a good point guard his whole career. once the c's get love, his decision will be simple.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> It's all about rings...and that's all it will ever be about. Nothing new


He'll get his ring.... with the BULLS.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> i really feel like the celts will land both love and melo. first off u gotta look at the fact that the 1 star they already have is a pass first point guard. is there anything more appealing to an nba player(on court) than playing with a great pass first point guard? do u know what going to boston would do for love's fame? let's be honest, boston loves their white stars... idolizes them. love seems like a media whore, and he'd be the next larry bird here. i think melo wants to beat lebron, not play second fiddle to a guy whose already won a few titles. he hasn't played with a good point guard his whole career. once the c's get love, his decision will be simple.


Melo ain't coming here man. Even if we were to team up Love & Rondo.

If it happened I'd be happy as hell but I do not realistically see it happening at all.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He'll get his ring.... with the BULLS.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Players want to win. In order to win, you have to play on the best team in the league. If that means you have to leave your original team to team up with other stars then so be it.
> 
> I'm sure the Heat and their players (If this were to happen, which I doubt) don't give a rat's ass if it's unfair to the rest of the teams and hurts competition in the league. And any other team in their position would feel the same. They just want to win as many titles as possible.


This. This is whats wrong with it today. It used to be teams got great players to put them over the edge to try to win a ring. Now its, fuck it, lets all team up on a super team and just through the league. 10 years ago when the Lakers tried that bullshit, I couldnt even stomach watching them. I have despised Karl Malone ever since he hit the league, I hated how he was basically the whiney little bitch that forced Magic into an early retirement, and now here the son of a bitch is, on my favorite team. I loved Fisher, he was one of THE guys that was helping put LA back after that horrible, Cedric Ceballos, Vlade Divac shit of the 90s. yet here comes the Glove and all of a sudden fisher is on the bench. Fisher and Kobe earned their starting nods, and to see them just back burner Fisher like that was insulting.

Its somehow the standard nowadays that "oh, we gotta get on a super team to win!" No one wants to go to small market cities anymore, they want the Hollywood on there. And what kills me, is that back in the day, Magic and bird, they didnt want to play on the same team, they wanted to BEAT the other team. Jordan didnt want to play with Isiah, he wanted to beat Isiah. Suggesting Melo on his way to the Heat, you're looking at 4 prime players at different positions(Bosh would move to C i'd assume) just trying to run over the East every year. Be honest, anyone on here that isnt a heat fan, would you keep watching Basketball if they won 8 in a row?



HeatWave said:


> It's all about rings...and that's all it will ever be about. Nothing new


But that used to mean something. Jordan, couldnt win a goddamned thing is first 7 years in the league, despite being on semi good teams. He ran into a green wall in Boston seems like every year. The way the players are in today's NBA, or the idiot kids who think its acceptable, youre saying it would have been fine for jordan to just say "Whelp, Chi-town, you were good to me, I'm a star, I'm gonna sign with Boston so I can get a few rings." Beating the best will far outweigh being "the best" when looked back upon. Again, non Heat fans(or objective Heat fans, if there are any of those) answer truthfully here. With the lineup they have had the last 4 years, what do you "really" remember most, those 2 wins? Or that Dallas team that had one superstar, an over the hill PG, and a bunch of role players? Miami, with their squad, should be shoe ins every year, so if and when they DO win, people are like "Well, duh, I'd hate to see them not win with all that talent." But the team that beats the Heat? That will raise more eyebrows and get more accolades(aside from ESPN).


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Dirk was on a mission that year. He got revenge for 06 & beat THE BIG 3 to do it.

Cuban is a moron for breaking that team up, thinking D12 or CP3 would come there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Prior decades get too much credit for not having the abilities to do what players do today. You have an opportunity that you like, you take it. I can hate it, but it doesn't make a player any less just because he's taking advantage of an opportunity he was given. Super teams never ruined my watching of the NBA in the past and it won't in the future


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I've always wondered. Why did Chandler leave after winning the finals? Was it because Dallas wanted to take aim for Dwight Howard or was it because of money? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Parker said:


> I've always wondered. Why did Chandler leave after winning the finals? *Was it because Dallas wanted to take aim for Dwight Howard* or was it because of money?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, that was it I think.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Again, non Heat fans(or objective Heat fans, if there are any of those) answer truthfully here. With the lineup they have had the last 4 years, what do you "really" remember most, those 2 wins? Or that Dallas team that had one superstar, an over the hill PG, and a bunch of role players? Miami, with their squad, should be shoe ins every year, so if and when they DO win, people are like "Well, duh, I'd hate to see them not win with all that talent." But the team that beats the Heat? That will raise more eyebrows and get more accolades(aside from ESPN).


The Dallas title and the Miami titles are both equal to me. They were both phenomenal teams that had great postseason runs. Neither one is more memorable than the other. The only titles that I find more memorable are the ones won by my favorite team. All of the others mean the same to me.



HeatWave said:


> Prior decades get too much credit for not having the abilities to do what players do today. You have an opportunity that you like, you take it. I can hate it, but it doesn't make a player any less just because he's taking advantage of an opportunity he was given. Super teams never ruined my watching of the NBA in the past and it won't in the future


Exactly how I feel.



Parker said:


> I've always wondered. Why did Chandler leave after winning the finals? Was it because Dallas wanted to take aim for Dwight Howard or was it because of money?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Both. They weren't willing to offer him (and a couple of their other FA's) as much as other teams because they wanted to preserve cap space to go after Dwight & Deron in free agency.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The thing that people ignore is that Wade and Bosh were not playing at a superstar level in both the 2012 and 2013 playoffs. They were superstars by name and reputation but their actual level of play did not warrant the superstar label at all. 

The only year where they truly deserved the big 3 moniker in the postseason was their first year where they ended up losing anyway so it didn't matter much.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Man, Dallas could have done a repeat if they stayed together 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Parker said:


> Man, Dallas could have done a repeat if they stayed together
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


IDK. DIRK went berserk in that playoff run and I think he really declined the next season so I'm not sure if he would've pulled off a run like that again. The OKC team they beat in 2011 was also better the next season and SA was also better. Not sure if they get by either of those teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> "No matter what the outcome is, I just want to end up in a great place where I can win," Love said on "SportsNation." "At the end of the day, I've played six years, haven't made the playoffs yet, that burns me and hurts my heart, so I really want to be playing."


McHale on line 1


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> The thing that people ignore is that Wade and Bosh were not playing at a superstar level in both the 2012 and 2013 playoffs. They were superstars by name and reputation but their actual level of play did not warrant the superstar label at all.
> 
> The only year where they truly deserved the big 3 moniker in the postseason was their first year where they ended up losing anyway so it didn't matter much.


I give Bosh a pass for 2012 due to his injury plus I don't think Wade was that bad.

But in 2013, yes. Wade was pretty awful for most of the playoffs and don't even get me started on Bosh :StephenA


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Melo ain't coming here man. Even if we were to team up Love & Rondo.
> 
> If it happened I'd be happy as hell but I do not realistically see it happening at all.


i don't see why not. i mean i see reasons why, but i see more reasons why he'd wanna come. by the way, i'd only want him if rondo and love were definately gonna be on the team. melo on his own, ugh... needs rondo to keep him in line.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I give Bosh a pass for 2012 due to his injury plus I don't think Wade was that bad.
> 
> But in 2013, yes. Wade was pretty awful for most of the playoffs and don't even get me started on Bosh :StephenA


But would you say Wade was superstar level in the 2012 playoffs? 

I don't think he was on that level outside of the last 3 games vs Indy where they really needed him because they were down 2-1 and Bosh was out. For the most part, he performed at an average All-Star 2 guard level and very similar to most #2 options. Wade in those playoffs is about 00 Kobe level which is good but not superstar worthy. 

And I agree with giving Bosh a pass for his injury but doesn't that make Bron's performance even more impressive that he had to carry a bigger load with his #3 guy out? They had no real quality back up for Bosh and Bron had to pick up the slack on both ends of the floor. 

Because this is what most people get on Bron about. They say he teamed up with superstars and took a shortcut to win but have Wade and Bosh really been as good or better than most second and third options on championship teams? In 2013, they were definitely worse and in 2012, that was pretty much your typical make up for a championship team. I haven't really felt they were a super team in the playoffs for the last 3 seasons now. Criticism of their competition in the East are legit to some extent tho.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> i don't see why not. i mean i see reasons why, but i see more reasons why he'd wanna come. by the way, i'd only want him if rondo and love were definately gonna be on the team. melo on his own, ugh... needs rondo to keep him in line.


I just don't see Melo choosing to play in Boston over NY, LA, Chicago or Miami.



BrosOfDestruction said:


> But would you say Wade was superstar level in the 2012 playoffs?
> 
> I don't think he was on that level outside of the last 3 games vs Indy where they really needed him because they were down 2-1 and Bosh was out. For the most part, he performed at an average All-Star 2 guard level and very similar to most #2 options. Wade in those playoffs is about 00 Kobe level which is good but not superstar worthy.
> 
> ...


He was good but I'd agree it wasn't at a superstar level.

And I agree that Bron doesn't get enough credit for how much he had to carry the load in those two playoff runs due to Bosh & Wade underachieving.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted...






Probably the only thing that I'll like from Bleacher Report :lmao


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Miami are going to come out all guns blazing just like the Spurs did in game 3. The Spurs need to hang with them early and weather the storm. I know they probably would have settled going back home 2-2, but now that they pulled out the first game in Miami, now isn't the time for them to sit back and relax. They need to go out and be as desperate as the Heat, if not more desperate. A win here would pretty much win them the series, now isn't the time for them to relax.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

gothicthug1999 said:


> But that used to mean something. Jordan, couldnt win a goddamned thing is first 7 years in the league, despite being on semi good teams. He ran into a green wall in Boston seems like every year. The way the players are in today's NBA, or the idiot kids who think its acceptable, youre saying it would have been fine for jordan to just say "Whelp, Chi-town, you were good to me, I'm a star, I'm gonna sign with Boston so I can get a few rings." Beating the best will far outweigh being "the best" when looked back upon. Again, non Heat fans(or objective Heat fans, if there are any of those) answer truthfully here. With the lineup they have had the last 4 years, what do you "really" remember most, those 2 wins? Or that Dallas team that had one superstar, an over the hill PG, and a bunch of role players? Miami, with their squad, should be shoe ins every year, so if and when they DO win, people are like "Well, duh, I'd hate to see them not win with all that talent." But the team that beats the Heat? That will raise more eyebrows and get more accolades(aside from ESPN).



If Magic,Bird,Jordan etc. 2nd best player was Delonte West how many of them would have stayed with the same franchise?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Again, non Heat fans*(or objective Heat fans, if there are any of those)* answer truthfully here. With the lineup they have had the last 4 years, what do you "really" remember most, those 2 wins? Or that Dallas team that had one superstar, an over the hill PG, and a bunch of role players? Miami, with their squad, should be shoe ins every year, so if and when they DO win, people are like "Well, duh, I'd hate to see them not win with all that talent." But the team that beats the Heat? That will raise more eyebrows and get more accolades(aside from ESPN).


Heat fan here and one of the few that at least posts regularly. And has actually been to Miami Heat games. Not only at the Triple A. But at the old Miami Arena. And actually lives in Miami. 

Just sayin' for credentials.

As for your question: You're right. The thing that sticks out most to me since LeBron joined Miami is Dallas beating us. While we didn't have the supporting cast around Wade/Bosh/Bron that we do and have had in the years following; we still should have won. Wade was NBA Finals MVP caliber that series. LeBron should have given much more.

But LeBron got shut down by Marion and also, say what ya'll want, LeBron just didn't get the SUPERSTAR TREATMENT that series that I had been accustomed to seeing for "SUPERSTARS" in years past. He was getting called left and right for shit that guys like Jordan and them wouldn't have.

Maybe I'm tripping on that part, but overall, yeah, I remember Dallas beating us and even if we win 10 straight more NBA Titles I will always remember that most. 

Dirk and his fuck ass pinky ring or ring finger or whatever little finger was hurting, and him hitting the game winning shot with that hand.... yep... that sticks out the most. But I'm a Heat fan. So losses will for me.

BTW, that's not to take away from Dallas because that team was solid. Chandler owned us. Marion owned LeBron. But I will forever feel like we should have beaten 'em.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> say what ya'll want, LeBron just didn't get the SUPERSTAR TREATMENT that series that I had been accustomed to seeing for "SUPERSTARS" in years past. He was getting called left and right for shit that guys like Jordan and them wouldn't have.


This is one of the things that I remember most from the series. Miami wasn't getting dat ref bias like they have at other times since then.

I'm not the guy who says NBA games are rigged but there have been times where they were "influenced" by how the refs were calling the games to favor certain teams. I'll be the first person to call it out when I see it happening. I also believe that the league wants to have fairly called games and will only have refs influencing games when they deem it absolutely necessary to get the best for business outcome.

That said, I haven't seen ref influence in this season's playoffs. Sure, there will always be blown and missed calls, but I haven't seen blatant influencing. Maybe that's because Miami had a cakewalk to the Finals and didn't need the help. Maybe it's because they want a clean Finals, now that Miami is there. Maybe it is because Stern is gone and Silver is more legit. Who knows? All I can say is that I haven't been seeing ref influence this year to allow certain teams to win.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

DaBlueGuy said:


> If Magic,Bird,Jordan etc. 2nd best player was Delonte West how many of them would have stayed with the same franchise?


Well, Magic and Bird had teams essentially built around them, but go ahead, tell me why Jordan didnt bolt town? He was only 3 years ahead of Pippen, and they got Grant aroudn the same time, and STILL didnt win anything for another 4 years. Don't try to rationalize bolting town just because you cant over the hump. Cleveland was THE best team in the league, 2 years running, with 60+ wins. They got upset big time by Orlando, and then got outplayed by a determined Boston team. Its just like Sacramento of the early 00s. There is no one alive that can say that their squad of Webber, Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja, Hedo, even fucking Vlade the super flopper fit in that system werent simply THE best team in the league. They just couldnt get it done in the playoffs. But if you want to talk about bolting, Iverson ever left Philly, and he was their entire team for years, and he was essentially alone. Who was his 2nd option? Dikembe was defensive specialist, Eric fucking Snow? So yeah, players, even HoFers, have stayed with their teams instead of bolting for Free Agency when they couldnt win.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And just because guys like Iverson & KG didn't leave doesn't mean today's players have to stay with incompetent teams.

Free agency exists for a reason. It's stupid as fuck to bash a player for leaving his team to go to a better situation. Personally, I love the fact that more players are controlling their own destiny and aren't sticking around with incompetent teams on some fake loyalty bullshit. Why should stars be forced to stay with the team that drafted them just because? Why are everyone else in the league other than stars allowed to leave their teams in free agency to go to a better situation but stars aren't?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Noto, I actually agree with you to an extent. But... I see a difference between free agency to find a better team and teaming up with other superstars to create a superteam. Yes, I understand all of your points about sticking with a team that can't win it all but look at the competitive imbalance that it has created in the East. Another thing that I'd like to point out is that the Spurs are where they are now with basically a bunch of really good role players and an old superstar in Duncan. It proves that team play can still win in the NBA without stacking the deck in your favor.

While there may be nothing technically wrong with everything LeBron has done to get his rings, it still doesn't feel right and in the long run it's not healthy for the competitive balance of the league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Everyone's trying to play on the best team they possibly can, man. I don't think the Heat or any other team if they were in that position would or should care about hurting competitive balance. All they care and justifiably should care about is winning titles.

The reason the Spurs are built like they are is because they play in San Antonio and they don't get the marquee free agents. Trust me. If they could get those guys, they would go after them. But they know their situation which is why they run their team the way they do and it's worked for them. I mean back in 2003 the Spurs were close to bringing in a prime Jason Kidd to team up with prime Tim Duncan but ultimately Kidd decided to go back to New Jersey. Imagine if it didn't fall through. Prime Kidd and prime Duncan on the same team would've been hell for the rest of the league. But do you think the Spurs cared that it would've "hurt" competitive balance?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Again, I understand your point, I just don't think it's what's best for the league in the long run.

*shrugs* Maybe I am just too much of an NFL guy. In the NFL, it's the teams who control the players and not the other way around.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Must win for Heat otherwise, goodbye Miami.

See you next season.

Last game picked up after 1st quarter, hate seeing blowouts, not entertaining at all.

So hopefully we get a full competitive back and forth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And that's one thing I don't like about the NFL. Teams have too much control over players. Teams can just cut them anytime they feel like it. The NFL is the only league where a player can make the Pro Bowl or All-Pro team and then be cut the following offseason.

I love the fact that more players are controlling their own destiny and doing what THEY want to do instead of just doing what others want them to.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> And just because guys like Iverson & KG didn't leave doesn't mean today's players have to stay with incompetent teams.
> 
> Free agency exists for a reason. It's stupid as fuck to bash a player for leaving his team to go to a better situation. Personally, I love the fact that more players are controlling their own destiny and aren't sticking around with incompetent teams on some fake loyalty bullshit. Why should stars be forced to stay with the team that drafted them just because? Why are everyone else in the league other than stars allowed to leave their teams in free agency to go to a better situation but stars aren't?


Well, how about because leBron was already on the best team in the league? Youre saying he went to Miami was a trade up, and it wasnt. Miami was a team getting trodded out of the playoffs when they did make it, and Cleveland was a staple at that point near the top of the league. He wasnt on an incompetent team, he was on the best team, period. He traded that away for a few cheap rings that in the long run, will damage the product. The message no longer becomes "Work to be better than the best" it will become "Get together with your friends and run over everyone." Cleveland, was the perfect situation, and everyone who says he went to a better situation is a dumbass. He was homegrown, he had played in that state his entire life. He was hope personified, to a city that has "Oh hey, Craig Ehlo, I know that dude, he's the guy Jordan shot over." and "Yeah, Major League was a badass movie." as their claim to fame, Lebron would have been the perfect story, and he was on the cusp of winning it all. Again, TWO YEARS STRAIGHT of best record in the league. There arent many situations better than that, you know, aside from teaming up to form a super team.

You and I are just gonna have to agree to disagree, because we arent going to see eye to eye, you seem to favor the younger generation of pussy ball and mercs that chase rings, and I seem to favor the older way of staying with a team, building around and seeing what it gets you. You are of the generation that believes the NBA is a business, I still see it as just a game. You say super teams dont bother you at all, I say that its destroying the NBA. It isnt like Boston, who got 2 aging players in the hopes of getting 1 last shot, this is taking 3 guys in their prime and trying to dominate for 8+ titles .Youre a celtics fan, would it bother you if you kept running into Miami every single stinking year and they kept trotting you out of the playoffs? If Boston built the best team they could but just couldnt beat the Heat Big 3? Fucking right it would. There's no fan out there, that loses to the Heat and says "Oh well, they wanted it more, played better, and deserved it."

Edit because I didnt see this:



Notorious said:


> I love the fact that more players are controlling their own destiny and doing what THEY want to do instead of just doing what others want them to.


Ok yeah, that solidifies it, we're 2 different generations here. You are drafted to play in a league, where tens of thousands never make it, you are not hot shit. Youre playing a game, for a career, no one owes you anything. The NFL has done a lot of stupid things, but they have hit the nail on the head a few times, best thing ever is the rookie contracts. Your view of players is just thousands of miles from mine, because I'd rather the Raiders draft a QB, get him a good season's worth of learning behind a QB, and go on to have an awesome career. I dont want them to sign the biggest Free Agent just because he is the best QB in the league in a contract year. Just like that best QB shouldnt go to a shit team just because they can offer him the most money. No one wants to earn anything now, contracts for these fucking players should come with the fine print: "If we dont win, within 2 years, then I am free to pursue other teams because I am a brand and this is a business."


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Be fucking real. Going to Miami to play with Dwayne Wade & Chris Bosh on a team run by Pat Riley was a better situation to win titles than staying in Cleveland to play with Mo Williams & JJ Hickson on a team ran at the time by Danny Ferry and Dan Gilbert.

Well Miami did knock the Celtics out of the playoffs their first two years together but I digress. The name of the game is building the best team you possibly can. Would I be upset that the Celtics weren't good enough to win the title? Of fucking course. Would I hold a vendetta against Miami because they were able to build a much better team than us? No, I wouldn't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> The reason the Spurs are built like they are is because they play in San Antonio and they don't get the marquee free agents.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


and tanking helps...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So why should players remain loyal to teams when GM's and owners aren't loyal to players?

Those front offices will get rid of a player in a second if they feel it benefits them. They don't give a fuck about loyalty, that's just some shit fans want to believe in. So what's wrong with players choosing to do what they feel is best for them and their families?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Be fucking real. Going to Miami to play with Dwayne Wade & Chris Bosh on a team run by Pat Riley was a better situation to win titles than staying in Cleveland to play with Mo Williams & JJ Hickson on a team ran at the time by Danny Ferry and Dan Gilbert.



No way. Now it sure is, but then, no way. Chemistry issues, ego clashes, "who's gonna take the last shot?" etc. vs being on a team that has been built to your strengths, has great chemistry, and is already on the cusp of it? Youre acting like Cleveland was a fucking 20 win team, they were the best team in the league, 2 years in a row, period. And youre fucking insane if your favorite team, had a team that was built the hard way, kept losing to a team that literally bought 3 of the best players at 3 different positions for 5 years, every single year. Saying you wouldnt harbor a grudge? Thats bullshit. It means youre more of a player fan than a team fan. Again, its a generation thing, I work with a guy that was the biggest wolves fan ever, always wearing wolves gear(in North Carolina, no one here buys Minnesota shit). Then KG left and went to Boston, dude comes in wearing celtic green. I asked him "I thought you were a wolves fan?" "No, I follow where Garnett goes." WTF?! We are fans of players 1st, teams 2nd nowadays? I am very old....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So because I wouldn't hold a vendetta against a team just because they're better means I'm not a true fan? Sure buddy.

I'm not like you. I don't think there's anything wrong with building a great team through free agency. It exists for a reason. There's nothing illegal about "buying a player". You do not have to build through the draft. It is not 1984 anymore.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

These recent posts remind me of something that really differentiates the NBA from the NFL. 

The NFL is a helmet league.

The NBA is a face league.

Meaning... 

In the NFL, fans root for teams. In the NBA, fans root for names.

Say what you will about that but the unarguable fact is, the NFL is the top sport in this country by a large margin. The league that is built on teams is far more popular than the league that is built on faces.

...just pointing out facts here.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I just find it odd that you guys have a problem with players controlling their own destiny. That you have a problem with players being allowed to leave a team if they want to and sign with whatever team they want.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

lol @ the Heat having the easy road even though they lost the first year and got taken to the limit the 2nd year by an old Boston team, went 6 games with Indiana, then the next year went the distance with Indiana and San Antonio, and managed to pull it off 2 years in a row. It hasn't been easy for them by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I just find it odd that you guys have a problem with players controlling their own destiny. That you have a problem with players being allowed to leave a team if they want to and sign with whatever team they want.


I have mixed emotions on this topic. In theory, I kinda like the idea of players choosing where they want to play. In practice, I can see how it's a bad thing for the league.

It's quite the conundrum, I admit.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> I just find it odd that you guys have a problem with players controlling their own destiny. That you have a problem with players being allowed to leave a team if they want to and sign with whatever team they want.


I dont have a problem with that at all, what I have a problem with is when 3 people get together, and sign their contracts, after agreeing that after that contract is up, they will agree to try to get on the same team. Its just backyard bullshit deals. Dont dare give me that "best for their families" shit because its a pro sports argument, where league minimum is enough to set most people up for a long time. What those 3 players did, was damage how the NBA will be in the future. Everyone is going to want to do that, and eventually, youre gonna have 4 of the best free agents all going to some team that has a young hot shot PG and taking less money to have 5 all stars on the starting court just so they can get rings, its going to damage the league in the long run, because for the up and comers in college/high school, they will see this behavior as "ok"

And there is a WORLD of difference, in 1 free agent going to a team, that is already a good team to try to put them over the hump to win a ring, and 3, in their prime, under 29 years old superstars making a pact to end up on the same team. It would be the same if it happened in the NFL, but that kinda shit is likely not going to happen there, or it wont be as noticable


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

As long as nothing illegal is done, I don't have a problem. There's nothing illegal about players wanting to team up. Hell it happens every year. I remember last year Rocket players were publicly recruiting Dwight. I know there's a lot of people that think the Heat players colluded years in advance (Which is illegal) but to my knowledge there's no legitimate evidence of that (If I'm wrong I'd like to see) and it's all just fan conspiracy theories and speculation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There is a difference between 1 free agent going to a team and 3 free agents deciding to play on the same team. The difference is 2. 

Like how should this conversation go?

Wade: Hey Bron, Boshy, you guys want to kick it in south beach with me? Win some titles?

Bron: Uhhhhh yaaaa.

Bosh: (Y)

Wade: Wait fuck, this might fuck up the competitive balance of the NBA for years to come and some cranky butthurt fans might still be whining about it 3 years from now.

Bron: True, alright never mind.

Bosh: You guys would have overshadowed me anyway.


I don't get who you're upset at. The League for not having rules to prevent it. lol @ even the thought of these rules. NO YOU CAN'T GO THERE. THEY ALREADY HAVE A TOP 10 PLAYER. Or is it the players for doing exactly what they are allowed to do.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> I know there's a lot of people that think the Heat players colluded years in advance (Which is illegal) but to my knowledge there's no legitimate evidence of that (If I'm wrong I'd like to see) and it's all just fan conspiracy theories and speculation.



Just one little page, that tells a pretty good story:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/commentary/news/story?id=5229374

Read again his precise words. As Wade told the Tribune's Fred Mitchell, *"You don't know what guys are thinking and where they're going. I think we'll all sit down, and before one of us makes a decision, all of us will have spoken to each other and [listened to the] thinking. A lot of decisions [will be based on] what other players are willing to do and what other guys want to do. So it's not just a 'me' situation here. We all have to look and see what each other is thinking."*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ok?

That quote is future tense, not past or present tense.

Are you going to DESPISE the 2 or more stars that inevitably end up on the Lakers in the next couple years?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah I always knew about how those guys met up after the season was over but that's not illegal since they were technically free agents by that time.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

JM said:


> Ok?
> 
> That quote is future tense, not past or present tense.
> 
> Are you going to DESPISE the 2 or more stars that inevitably end up on the Lakers in the next couple years?


I hated Gary Payton and Karl Malone coming, and I fucking LOATHED D12 last year, and I hated that Nash came too, truth be told. But 3 of those, are in a different league as they were pretty much over the hill players trying anything, at that point, they were no different than what Shaq would later turn into. It isnt 3, in their prime players, that all conspired to get on the same team. But to answer you, yes, I would hate it if the Lakers did that in the next few years, let alone doing it the same summer. That fucking rumbling that they are still interested in LeBron and Melo sends chills up my spine, because that means I have to stop watching basketball for as long as LeBron would be a laker.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

As long as you are consistent. You best be here in a couple years when Kevin Love and Westbrook end up running to LA together. Best be wishing severe injury on your 2 stars or whatever else you've said about Lebron.

I am still struggling to find consistency in your arguments. Do you hate Lebron because he left Cleveland or do you have him because he signed with a team that was also signing another star and resigning their current star. Would it have been ok if he went to Miami and Bosh and Wade ended up elsewhere? I really don't understand what the three of them being in Miami together has to do with it. They didn't break any rules, the NBA did not need to bend to allow it. It was perfectly fine.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Tater said:


> These recent posts remind me of something that really differentiates the NBA from the NFL.
> 
> The NFL is a helmet league.
> 
> ...


I've always hated the promotion of individuals over teams in the NBA although the NFL does it too. It was Tom Brady vs Peyton Manning rather than Patriots vs Colts but the NFL is much less guilty of this.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

the NBA has become a "superstars" league because the media and fans make it all about one player.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

JM said:


> As long as you are consistent. You best be here in a couple years when Kevin Love and Westbrook end up running to LA together. Best be wishing severe injury on your 2 stars or whatever else you've said about Lebron.
> 
> I am still struggling to find consistency in your arguments. Do you hate Lebron because he left Cleveland or do you have him because he signed with a team that was also signing another star and resigning their current star. Would it have been ok if he went to Miami and Bosh and Wade ended up elsewhere? I really don't understand what the three of them being in Miami together has to do with it. They didn't break any rules, the NBA did not need to bend to allow it. It was perfectly fine.



I hate Lebron because of all the hype around him at 16 years old getting national coverage about his games. He was getting superstar treatment before he had his driver's license. I find zero good about him, and I never will. I hate how he wants to become bigger than basketball, this is a guy who came in and never cared as much about winning as he did about making his own name a brand. He did Cleveland wrong, for sure, but I hate cleveland too. Youre looking for consistency? yet you havent seen it, I hate LeBron James. Chris Bosh was a superstar on a go nowhere team. Had it not been for the big 3 in Miami, I wouldnt have given 2 shits about him, he'd just be another good player on a shit team that left through FA. LeBron James can cure cancer and I will STILL wish the son of a bitch would snap his leg liek a breadstick, because I hate the man. I hate his public persona, I hate him on the court, I hate how he is praised and showered when (at the time) he had done nothing to earn it. There's your fucking consistency, call me a hater, thats what I am, I dont hate the son of a bitch because he wins, or because he spurned his home state, or because he has a megalomaniacal complex. I hate him because all of the above. That consistent enough for ya? Do you need more? How about he is destroying basketball because he is putting himself ahead of the sport? Even jordan at his height did not have the % of press in his pocket like Bron Bron does.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I hate Lebron because of all the hype around him at 16 years old getting national coverage about his games. He was getting superstar treatment before he had his driver's license. I find zero good about him, and I never will. I hate how he wants to become bigger than basketball, this is a guy who came in and never cared as much about winning as he did about making his own name a brand. He did Cleveland wrong, for sure, but I hate cleveland too. Youre looking for consistency? yet you havent seen it, I hate LeBron James. Chris Bosh was a superstar on a go nowhere team. Had it not been for the big 3 in Miami, I wouldnt have given 2 shits about him, he'd just be another good player on a shit team that left through FA. *LeBron James can cure cancer and I will STILL wish the son of a bitch would snap his leg liek a breadstick,* because I hate the man. I hate his public persona, I hate him on the court, I hate how he is praised and showered when (at the time) he had done nothing to earn it. There's your fucking consistency, call me a hater, thats what I am, I dont hate the son of a bitch because he wins, or because he spurned his home state, or because he has a megalomaniacal complex. I hate him because all of the above. That consistent enough for ya? Do you need more? How about he is destroying basketball because he is putting himself ahead of the sport? Even jordan at his height did not have the % of press in his pocket like Bron Bron does.


It's really not that serious...


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Notorious said:


> It's really not that serious...


Dude is a fucking nutjob. You're better off not reading through anything he says.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Notorious said:


> It's really not that serious...


The hell? Seriously, how old is everyone here? Or maybe its where I am from, growing up, the closest teams we had were the falcons and hawks, redskins and bullets prior to getting the hornets and the panthers. Do you guys not HATE athletes or teams? Growing up thats how everyone was around here. With no football teams, my town was pretty much a 50/50 split between Dallas and Washington, and I know people that were happy as hell with what happened to Theismann. Like wishing death upon him, hating Doug WIlliams, and Mark Rypien. Is this not a part of everyone's culture? Is everyone just watered down and pussifed now? Hating pro athletes is as american as apple pie. I have never in my life met a Tarheel fan who would say some bullshit like "You know, Duke played a good game and they deserved to beat us. Laetner is a hell of a player, Grant Hill was awesome, Bobby Hurley could really cut up a defense, and JJ Reddick is a just a paragon of basketball excellence. Duke truly does have a good program that churns out amazing players." Seriously, some of the shit I have said about LeBron is mild compared to what I have heard in my life about various atheletes such as Laetner, Jordan, Montana, Aikman, etc.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If you dislike an athlete that's fine but wishing injury is unnecessary. It has nothing to do with being a "pussy". I And the people who do that are idiots. Just because that's what you heard growing up doesn't make them any less stupid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

gothicthug1999 said:


> That consistent enough for ya? Do you need more? How about he is destroying basketball because he is putting himself ahead of the sport? Even jordan at his height did not have the % of press in his pocket like Bron Bron does.


and with that said, I think it's a good time to close down this thread...it will only get worse


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lol @ hating a guy b/c of the national coverage he received as a kid. did he ask for sports illustrated to call him the chosen one? did he ask espn to televise his games? get real. you can't control those things, and if you were as talented of a ball player as he was, you'd never pass up an opportunity to be on the cover of SI at 18. stop acting like you would.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

gothicthug1999 did you park The Big 3's cars when they all got together mid season to collude? Serve the beverages?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

can we have a gentlemen's nba thread with invite only? :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Hopefully Spurs can weather the storm & Khawi & Green can continue their play from Game 3.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Some of you moan for the sake of moaning I swear. Lel at perfect competition in a sport.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Joey Crawford crew for tonight's game, Miami/NBA breaking out their secret weapon. #TheFixIsIn #BrooklynGame5 #OrchestratingGame7 #BestForBusiness




Spoiler:  Red Finals



:russo







:russo

:russo







:russo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*MARYY*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall been looking for a "fix" for a good 3 weeks now...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:duncan Timmy ain't going to like that. He's going to get t'd up tonight.



HeatWave said:


> Yall been looking for a "fix" for a good 3 weeks now...




You already made a sig about JTG's release? Damn, that's fast.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Yall been looking for a "fix" for a good 3 weeks now...









Spoiler:  Red Finals



:russo







:russo

:russo







:russo


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Of course the Heat is winning tonight, heh. Not only they'll be motivated and fired up as fuck, but they'll also get all the help from the office/refs. Gotta prolongue the series, because 1-3 is ratings death. The Spurs will win only if they happen to be way, way, WAY better than the Heat, like in Game 3, so the refs cannot effectuate the "best for business" script, which is something I don't see happening.

/riggingrant

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Parker said:


> :duncan Timmy ain't going to like that. He's going to get t'd up tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JTG told twitter before WWE did


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

People hating someone for all the wrong reasons. Too serious with it as well. Anyway, I think Miami ties the series tonight. I think they'll come out strong in the first quarter.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

So far the only good defensive game top to bottom for the heat has been game 6 vs Indiana. Really frustrating to watch when they take possessions off


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So far the only good defensive game top to bottom for the heat has been game 6 vs Indiana. Really frustrating to watch when they take possessions off


Or the Spurs offense is better than the Heat's defense. They ran Green off the 3 point line, Leonard's jumpers were contested, and Parker wasn't in the lane for most of the game. Ball movement is faster than player rotation provided the passing is crisp/on point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't post autoplay videos. *


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Or the Spurs offense is better than the Heat's defense. They ran Green off the 3 point line, Leonard's jumpers were contested, and Parker wasn't in the lane for most of the game. Ball movement is faster than player rotation provided the passing is crisp/on point.


Sorry, when a team shoots 75% in a half and at one point 90%, your defense is a major issue. That first quarter they had a free throw disadvantage because their rotations were too slow. When the Heat went on that late 2nd-3rd quarter run it was because they closed out, were able to cut off ball movement by telegraphing passes and then the run ended because nobody decided to rotate out to a wide open Bellinelli three-ball.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Sorry, when a team shoots 75% in a half and at one point 90%, your defense is a major issue. That first quarter they had a free throw disadvantage because their rotations were too slow. When the Heat went on that late 2nd-3rd quarter run it was because they closed out, were able to cut off ball movement by telegraphing passes and then the run ended because nobody decided to rotate out to a wide open Bellinelli three-ball.


I really don't think the Heat defense was that bad. I think the Spurs passing made it look that bad. If you move the ball, you can beat the Heat's blitzing/gambling/over-aggressive defense. Isolation ball is when the Heat defense looks their best. That's why their D looked great against the Pacers in game 6. You get them chasing the ball and you're going to get good looks.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

These 9pm starts are garbage


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> These 9pm starts are garbage


The game starts at 3 in the afternoon here.

:saul


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

> The Sixers actually have engaged the Cavs about moving to No. 1. They aren't willing to give up both the Nos. 3 and 10 picks, but a combination of No. 3 and Thaddeus Young is a possibility. And it's a great scenario for Wiggins, as well. Of the three top teams, his camp prefers the Sixers as the best possible fit.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ve-reached-out-to-cleveland-to-trade-for-no-1

Interesting Philly. Either way, I believe the Sixers will give away Young on the draft. I thought he was going to be traded when the deadline approached. I was a bit surprised they kept him around.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Spurs has officially arrived. 

http://instagram.com/p/pKVWAUp_FL/

My goodness, Duncan.. Dem jeans 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sixers trying to be(if already not) the worst jumpshooting team in the league..more power to them


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> LeBron James
> 2014 NBA Finals-- 13 assists, 15 turnovers
> 
> 2013 NBA Finals-- 49 assists, 18 turnovers


Danggggg


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Danggggg


Wow. IDK if this says he should be bringing the ball up the floor more often or if he SHOULDN'T be.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I got money on either Leonard or Green in foul trouble tonight.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I got money on either Leonard or Green in foul trouble tonight.


Go with both, man.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yeah this is an impossible game for the Spurs to win unless they shoot 70% from 3 or something. Refs will take control of the game early and give Green and Kawhi two fouls in the first quarter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron has a losing record when Joey Crawford refs his playoff games, so Spurs should win right? Isnt that how it works?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of y'all need to chill. Blaming the refs before the game starts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I got money on either Leonard or Green in foul trouble tonight.





All Hope Is Gone said:


> Go with both, man.





Fissiks said:


> yeah this is an impossible game for the Spurs to win unless they shoot 70% from 3 or something. Refs will take control of the game early and give Green and Kawhi two fouls in the first quarter.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Some of y'all need to chill. Blaming the refs before the game starts.





Just trying to get my alibi ready


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

*GO SPURS GO!!!!!!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow, there is a 12 min video on youtube of Wade's terrible defense in the finals so far.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami shouldnt be allowed to play anymore home games until they go back to the black court paint..


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Spurs coming out a bit cold. :lol


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Why do they keep helping on diaw? You know he's going to kick it out and if he's taking it himself then let him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami looks so slow. If they dont speed it up, they will get drugged up outta there


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

What's up with Lebron?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Battier hurt or he just out of favor? I know he was worse this year but some of his 3 point shooting can't be lost, can it?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> What's up with Lebron?


When you gotta go, you gotta go


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Potty break.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol @ that offensive foul on Kawhi.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Some of you moan for the sake of moaning I swear. Lel at perfect competition in a sport.*


???

there would be no competition if Melo joined the Heat. no one cares about perfect competition, but if no team can stack up to your team then it's not really that interesting of a league to watch, no?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Spurs look good. Damn good.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Spurs looking good after one. Miami, not so much. 

GO SPURS GO!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LARRY HUGHES


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami is getting game 3'd again 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

HIS NAME IS LARRY


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

:lol The look on James face when he got off the bench. He was like I can't get a break.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SPUUUURRRRS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DAT DIAW PASS.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

melo joining the heat would be horrible for the league. seriously, what fun would that be for everyone else's fans? i guess u have the people who just like to watch basketball, and aren't bent on the outcome, they'd like it. to me, it's about the competition. it's about getting the w, going for the championship. if i think the celtics don't have a chance, i don't wanna watch. lebron, melo, wade, bosh is a guaranteed title from day 1, you'd have to be naive to think otherwise.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If you double Boris Diaw...in 2014....You dont deserve to win


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ga's boy got dimes for days.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hughes ain't doing shit. It seems like he's aged 10 years this series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think I seen this series before..Detroit/LA


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

lolbron rolling the ball viciously at ref, oh he mad.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Does LeBron not want to shoot anymore? 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wtf at those first 2 possessions after the break.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Heat are just leaving people wide open. Do they not know how to defend?*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Basketball porn :moyes1


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Manu's bullet passes... I can fap to that. 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bron n Wade picked a great time to not show up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DOWN BY 20 AGAIN 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Spurs playing ring around the rosie by the 3 point line.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet Jesus! Ain't fucking around tonight!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's getting real out there


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can this get any better?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:deandre this is ugly


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dat ball movement.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

KAWHI FUCKING LEONARD

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GOD DAMN LEONARD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh my lawd Leonard :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG Kawhi!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There it is, Wade is finally crying for fouls.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jackasses are booing in the 2nd quarter. Go ahead and leave, please.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

gentleman's sweep incoming.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tired and slow..



Champ said:


> gentleman's sweep incoming.


I should get the pic ready?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This shit is depressing.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LeBron... Stands for 5 Seconds, gets ball stripped, Jacks up 3. He should be lucky that went in 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wade and James combine for 13 points at the half, damn.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Jackasses are booing in the 2nd quarter. Go ahead and leave, please.


:bosh2


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> I should get the pic ready?


I insist.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

This is pretty stunning.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:wall

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron's shot chart- 1 shot in the paint(0-1)
Wade's shot chart- 7 shots in the paint(1-7)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Parker said:


> LeBron... Stands for 5 Seconds, gets ball stripped, Jacks up 3. He should be lucky that went in
> 
> SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


lol seriously that was the luckiest sequence ever, super low percentage shot at the end of the shot clock. Spurs gotta keep their foot on the gas in the 3rd


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Lebron I know you love to pass and shit but ATTACK. TAKE OVER MAN


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron Avg Shot Distance 
Game 1 10.1 feet 
Game 2 11.5 feet 
Game 3 10.4 feet 
Game 4 18.4 feet


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Mark Jackson: They got to play better.

Analysis of the year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Mark Jackson: They got to play better.
> 
> Analysis of the year.


John Madden would be proud.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Stay down, Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whats wrong with Bron? :lelbron


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dwyane Wade, LOL.

At this point, is Kawhi Leonard the Finals MVP?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't diaw start a couple games in the western conference final? Why are they saying that he never started in the post season until now... 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

9 shots in the paint and Hughes can only make 1...Miami gotta pay him in snickers bars next year


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Dwyane Wade, LOL.
> 
> At this point, is Kawhi Leonard the Finals MVP?


I think so

Ball movement from SA :wall


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Timmy Duncan with that flash of youth!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Spurs are the better team.

Flat out. This series is over.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DOWN 24

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

what a fucking slaughter :ti 

call the game off joey


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Spurs are the better team.
> 
> Flat out. This series is over.


Gentlemens Sweep alert


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

so satisfying to see the heat get beat by a far superior TEAM. hopefully everyone at home who balls, watching this, kids, and nba players alike, are seeing that this style of selfless ball is far more successful than a "i'll go, then next play u go" offense, and we'll see more of a resurgence of it next year. everyone usually likes to imitate the champs so there's a good chance we will. it's a beautiful thing to watch.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

shutupchico said:


> so satisfying to see the heat get beat by a far superior TEAM. hopefully everyone at home who balls, watching this, kids, and nba players alike, are seeing that this style of selfless ball is far more successful than a "i'll go, then next play u go" offense, and we'll see more of a resurgence of it next year. everyone usually likes to imitate the champs so there's a good chance we will. it's a beautiful thing to watch.


Need a hug huh?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lebron 25 points.
Rest of Heat: 29 points.

Wade should be getting killed for his awful play.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm shocked that Wade hasn't tried hurting someone this game.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If Leonard ever slammed that down... 


SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

James 7-7 in the 3rd. Rest of the Heat 1-8.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LEBRON FUCKIN MISSED WUT A JOKE LOL LECHOKE

(sarcasm)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> LEBRON FUCKIN MISSED WUT A JOKE LOL LECHOKE
> 
> (sarcasm)


:skip to go off tomorrow because of that one miss


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> :skip to go off tomorrow because of that one miss


LOLOLOL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dem empty seats.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why isn't Erik playing Beasley and Oden? 

Waste of talent. 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wade


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade is resorting to fouls now. Or has he always been like this? 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

2 time defending Champs. NBA Finals game at home. And you're going to boo / leave this early? Come on...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This is all Greg Oden's fault :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Throwing up a second straight dud and getting run off the court? Yeah they deserve some boos.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Haven't' been more happy for a team other htan Bulls to win.

So deserved (Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Boris "Magic Johnson" Diaw


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonard is beasting all over the court right now 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It doesn't even seem like the Heat want to win. *


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

The effort even being up that much.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Who is going to be finals MVP if SA wins? 

I think Bron has been the best player in the series but outside of Jerry West, nobody's won it on a losing team. I'm thinking Kawhi probably.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LeBron scared to guard Leonard once again. Leaving Wade on an island.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Who is going to be finals MVP if SA wins?
> 
> I think Bron has been the best player in the series but outside of Jerry West, nobody's won it on a losing team. I'm thinking Kawhi probably.


So many players have been huge for San Antonio, but the way Kawhi has dominated these part two, I think it's him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bosh can't criticized the fans leaving now :lel


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *It doesn't even seem like the Heat want to win. *


we're seeing why we dont see many teams go to 4 straight finals..they even look slow on fast breaks..Indy probably feels like they got hustled


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Lebron's the only one on the Heat that's actually trying, aside from Norris Cole (sort of). It sucks that he's probably going to get the majority of the blame for this loss. That's what comes with being the face of the NBA, I guess.*



HeatWave said:


> we're seeing why we dont see many teams go to 4 straight finals..they even look slow on fast breaks..Indy probably feels like they got hustled


*You think the chance to go down as one of the greatest, if not the best, NBA teams ever would be enough drive, but no. Motherfuckers don't even try and defend anymore.*


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Duncan now with the most double doubles in playoff history. :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Heat have made Leonard a star... and good for him! *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Lebron's the only one on the Heat that's actually trying, aside from Norris Cole (sort of). It sucks that he's probably going to get the majority of the blame for this loss. That's what comes with being the face of the NBA, I guess.*


LeBron also has the worst +/- on the Heat at the moment, so those who really love that have ammo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol all those empty seats!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> Spurs in 5.


I said this before the finals started. I never thought this would potentially become a reality tough :ti


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wonder what Bron is saying to Wade.

:melo


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Parker said:


> I said this before the finals started. I never thought this would potentially become a reality tough :ti


I said it as well & I had no doubts. Heat still could potentially win next game.(doubtful though)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

if you watched garbage time james jones is amazing


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> LeBron also has the worst +/- on the Heat at the moment, so those who really love that have ammo


*People are going to find a way to hate him no matter what. He's still the only one that gives a rat's ass.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> if you watched garbage time james jones is amazing


Best shooter in the NBA brother. He had a +1 +/- too meaning that if he played all 48 minutes, Heat would've won the game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Spo just sleeping at the wheel not letting JJ tear it up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So can we now discuss how the fix was in tonight and Joey Crawford reffing meant all the Spurs players were going to foul out?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> So can we now discuss how the fix was in tonight and Joey Crawford reffing meant all the Spurs players were going to foul out?


Just wait a couple of days and if Heat win game 5 the talks will be back up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> :lmao :lmao



:lol :clap


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Melo about to head to San Antonio and find out what them big women are all about 

@Perfect Poster They should make a movie on the Spurs overcoming adversity. Dodging the "fix" vs OKC and now Miami to win it all

@Champ wizards owe me an apology!!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> Just wait a couple of days and if Heat win game 5 the talks will be back up.


They won't. 

They're done.

Stick a fork in 'em.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

I can see Miami forcing a game 6 but there's no way this gets to a game 7. 

Miami has had its major struggles, but the Spurs are just at another level right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I half expected Green to go completely Cold once we went on the road.

...He didn't. And now they have to deal with a hot Danny Green inside San Antonio.

Good luck, Miami.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Melo about to head to San Antonio and find out what them big women are all about
> 
> @Perfect Poster They should make a movie on the Spurs overcoming adversity. Dodging the "fix" vs OKC and now Miami to win it all
> 
> @Champ wizards owe me an apology!!


Just come to the Bulls Melo


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Not sure if the Heat can come back from this. It's a bad sign when you get blown out TWICE in your own house. Imagine what's going to go down in San Antonio.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kawhi got the juice now


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This Miami team is looking worse than the 09 Cavs. At this point, Lebron would probably prefer Mo Williams over Wade.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Has anyone else noticed that Wade constantly looks like he wants to cry? 


Also, I wonder what Stephen A. Smith is going to have to say about this tomorrow.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah I should've been posting in this shit from the beginning instead of just on basketball sites.


Tbh, I predicted Spurs in 5 and it looks like exactly that. Honestly, the Heat are VERY lucky they didn't get flat out swept. They fluked game 2 tbh.

As for the Spurs, honestly, this 2014 Spurs just may go down as an all time great team. If you go back to the last month or two of the season and the playoffs, you'll see that the Spurs have won something like 35 of their last 45 games by BLOWOUT. Think about it. . .they aren't just winning, they're CRUSHING everyone by a massive margin. It's not even close usually.

Anyone who thinks the Spurs' hot shooting is a fluke. . .trust me, it isn't. Like I said, they've been blowing everyone out for 3 months, including the league's best.

2014 Spurs would give any team in NBA history major trouble imo.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron 1 game away from having a losing record in the finals

#3peat :lelbron


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The San Antonio Spurs are 10-0 when leading 3-1 under the Greg popovich Era. 

Oh dear. 

SENT FROM MY MOTHER FUCKING NEXUS 5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

James to team up with Leonard after the finals


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> Ah I should've been posting in this shit from the beginning instead of just on basketball sites.
> 
> 
> Tbh, I predicted Spurs in 5 and it looks like exactly that. Honestly, the Heat are VERY lucky they didn't get flat out swept. They fluked game 2 tbh.
> ...


That is a very strong statement, especially when considering there are a few seemingly stylistic nightmares historically, but I will say that the way this Spurs team can pass the ball from the 1 to the 5 and weave out of danger with this passing ability against the quickness of today's nba athletes and the wisdom to usually take a high percentage shot is something else to watch. It is also something how in a superstar driven league, anyone can come out of the woodwork for these Spurs and collect to reach success. (though the Spurs have their big three and they certainly have a franchise player in the making). Teamwork and fundamentals obliterating athleticism, hero ball and isolation. Good to see in this day and age even though I sound really old saying that. It would be really fun to put some historic powerhouses with good rebounding and size against these Spurs in a series. Pop is one hell of an adjuster, so I wouldn't completely count them out I just see some historic nightmares. One hell of a team though.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Has anyone else noticed that Wade constantly looks like he wants to cry?
> 
> 
> Also, I wonder what Stephen A. Smith is going to have to say about this tomorrow.*


Wade looks flat out depressed. Maybe his knees are shot and he knows he might have to retire or come off the bench in a much smaller role going forward. 

Heat could possibly squeak by in game 5 but this series is over as is the big 3 era and any shot Lebron had at making his case for GOAT.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

LeoGOAT owned his ass. :duck


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> That is a very strong statement, especially when considering there are a few seemingly stylistic nightmares historically, but I will say that the way this Spurs team can pass the ball from the 1 to the 5 and weave out of danger with this passing ability against the quickness of today's nba athletes and the wisdom to usually take a high percentage shot is something else to watch. It is also something how in a superstar driven league, anyone can come out of the woodwork for these Spurs and collect to reach success. (though the Spurs have their big three and they certainly have a franchise player in the making). Teamwork and fundamentals obliterating athleticism, hero ball and isolation. Good to see in this day and age even though I sound really old saying that. It would be really fun to put some historic powerhouses with good rebounding and size against these Spurs in a series. Pop is one hell of an adjuster, so I wouldn't completely count them out I just see some historic nightmares. One hell of a team though.


Oh for sure there are some great teams of the past. . .but let's not forget that the Spurs have been one of them before too. This is Duncan's FIFTH title. . .only 4 other players have won multiple MVP awards, multiple Finals MVPs, and 5 rings. Michael Jordan, Bill Russell, Kareem Abdul-Jabaar, and Magic Johnson. So Duncan is arguably a top 5 all time player due to being in a club alone with those other 4. I think you could argue he's above Magic for #4 too, due to getting the job done on both ends instead of mostly just one.

Tim Duncan's legacy gets a huge boost from this title. He nearly won last year and would've had Finals MVP then too. Legendary career by any definition.

And just for fun, here's a reaction from the Heat bench during the game tonight. They already know it's over.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


This is epic. Timmy is the best. I imagine his dancing to be exactly like that. :lmao


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> Oh for sure there are some great teams of the past. . .but let's not forget that the Spurs have been one of them before too. This is Duncan's FIFTH title. . .only 4 other players have won multiple MVP awards, multiple Finals MVPs, and 5 rings. Michael Jordan, Bill Russell, Kareem Abdul-Jabaar, and Magic Johnson. So Duncan is arguably a top 5 all time player due to being in a club alone with those other 4. I think you could argue he's above Magic for #4 too, due to getting the job done on both ends instead of mostly just one.
> 
> Tim Duncan's legacy gets a huge boost from this title. He nearly won last year and would've had Finals MVP then too. Legendary career by any definition.
> 
> And just for fun, here's a reaction from the Heat bench during the game tonight. They already know it's over.


Is ball really life?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Damn.What a crazy day. JTG got released and now the Heat got blown out again at home. :shocked:

Looks like Wade is done. Honestly, the Heat should be running more plays for Bosh or even Lewis.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

SinJackal said:


>



That GIF reminds me of this


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

pryme tyme said:


> Wade looks flat out depressed. Maybe his knees are shot and he knows he might have to retire or come off the bench in a much smaller role going forward.
> 
> Heat could possibly squeak by in game 5 but this series is over as is the big 3 era and any shot Lebron had at making his case for GOAT.


*Something tells me he's given up on these Finals. Hate to say it, but it might be true.*


CM Best said:


> LeoGOAT owned his ass. :duck


*I saw that and I just felt so bad for Wade. He has really declined so much. That 22 year old kid straight up embarrassed the Heat this Finals. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Oh for sure there are some great teams of the past. . .but let's not forget that the Spurs have been one of them before too. This is Duncan's FIFTH title. . .only 4 other players have won multiple MVP awards, multiple Finals MVPs, and 5 rings. Michael Jordan, Bill Russell, Kareem Abdul-Jabaar, and Magic Johnson. So Duncan is arguably a top 5 all time player due to being in a club alone with those other 4. I think you could argue he's above Magic for #4 too, due to getting the job done on both ends instead of mostly just one.
> 
> Tim Duncan's legacy gets a huge boost from this title. He nearly won last year and would've had Finals MVP then too. Legendary career by any definition.
> 
> And just for fun, here's a reaction from the Heat bench during the game tonight. They already know it's over.


First of all, magic as #4? :what?



Second of all, I don't think Duncan is really a lock for MVP. Leonard's play these last two games is what has won them these last two games and he's a good shout for it as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah if Leonard has another outstanding game I don't see how anyone else would get the MVP for the series.*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Any guesses on where the bandwagoners migrate to next? We all know 75% of Heat "fans" got a #24 Kobe jersey in their closet already.. if the Lakers can pull some big names in FA it's an option. I think wherever Melo goes has to be the favorite though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

When the Spurs lost last year's Finals, I honestly thought that was their last chance to win another ring with that core, considering age and other things...

But god damn, they bounced back even better. Shame on me for thinking they were done. And what a thrill it is watching them play this way.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> When the Spurs lost last year's Finals, I honestly thought that was their last chance to win another ring with that core, considering age and other things...
> 
> But god damn, they bounced back even better. Shame on me for thinking they were done. And what a thrill it is watching them play this way.


Everyone thought they were done after they got knocked out in the 1st round by the 8th seed Grizzlies. Even Parker thought the same thing:



> “At the start of the season I said this was our last chance,” he said. “Tim (Duncan) and Gino (Manu Ginobili) are getting old. It’s going to be tough to regenerate ourselves.
> 
> “We will always have a good team but we can no longer say that we’re playing for a championship.”


But That Hill trade really was the difference maker. Richardson was just not a good fit for the Spurs and Hill was just not that good. I can't believe they once contemplated about Hill replacing Parker :side:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Spurs have been called old and slow since 2006. Its about dam time they getting the praise they deserve


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Nothing and no one can harm San Antonio at this point. That's just some fantastic ballin right there. 

Oh, and Leonard will be the MVP.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Everyone thought they were done after they got knocked out in the 1st round by the 8th seed Grizzlies. Even Parker thought the same thing:
> 
> 
> 
> But That Hill trade really was the difference maker. Richardson was just not a good fit for the Spurs and Hill was just not that good. I can't believe they once contemplated about Hill replacing Parker :side:


The Hill trade... sigh. Glad my team contributed to their Championship resurgance!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Heat fans left the game early again? How pathetic, even after all that media bashing of them, they do it again. But, that's just an average American perspective of being a basketball fan - Player > Team.







Lost by 16 points, 30 minutes after the game the whole arena still sings.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> When the Spurs lost last year's Finals, I honestly thought that was their last chance to win another ring with that core, considering age and other things...
> 
> But god damn, they bounced back even better. Shame on me for thinking they were done. And what a thrill it is watching them play this way.


I can understand the thought process that led to this. Although, I wasn't ready to count them out just yet. Not only is Pop the best coach in the league when it comes to team play, he is also the best coach in the league when it comes to managing the minutes of his players. 

The Spurs are thought of as an old team because of how long Duncan, Parker and Ginobli have been together. If you think about it though, Duncan is in great health for his age and was never at any point in this season asked to play more than he was capable of playing. Ginobli is younger than Duncan but he is really the one that age has taken it's toll on. That said, he is still capable of his moments from time to time. As far as Parker is concerned, most people think he is older than he really is. Sure, he's got a lot of miles but the guy just turned 32 a month ago.

In reality, the Heat are the older team of the two when you look at the entire roster. The reason age does not affect the Spurs as much is because of how deep a team they are. They aren't as reliant on their "stars" as the Heat are. Duncan, Ginobli and Parker play their parts but the team as a whole is not completely dependent on them. That's what makes all of this work.



RyanPelley said:


> The Hill trade... sigh. Glad my team contributed to their Championship resurgance!


Heh... I was talking to a friend tonight at work and he said that he hated Kawhi. When I asked him why, it turns out it's not really Kawhi that he hates. He's a Pacers fan. He's just pissed because they ended up with George Hill instead of Kawhi.




These Finals are the most I have enjoyed basketball in quite a while. I am quite frankly :mark:ing my fucking ass off that The Best Player In The World is getting destroyed by good old-fashioned team play. I am loving every second of it. Unselfish play. Ball movement. Everyone doing what he can to help his team. Guys like Patty Mills and Marco Belinelli coming off the bench and making huge shots. Guys like Tiago Splitter getting cut from the starting lineup but still coming in and playing like a boss when he gets the minutes. These Spurs are what basketball should be about. Not your teamup the superstars game to stack the deck in your favor but real team basketball. I have never appreciated Tim Duncan's nickname more than I have this year. The Big Fundamental. That epitomizes the entire Spurs team. They are playing basketball the way it should be played and it is extremely refreshing that in 2014, that this kind of team play can be so dominant over the superstars of the basketball world.

Really think about this; a team in the Finals that shot 57% and put up 107 points only had a single player get to 20 points. I simply cannot praise the team play of The Spurs enough. 

:bow


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Heat fans left the game early again? How pathetic, even after all that media bashing of them, they do it again. But, that's just an average American perspective of being a basketball fan - Player > Team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did they hand out cookies to the fans afterwards for sitting through it?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Did they hand out cookies to the fans afterwards for sitting through it?


No, there wasn't even a free shirt on a seat so they could all look nice on TV.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> Any guesses on where the bandwagoners migrate to next? We all know 75% of Heat "fans" got a #24 Kobe jersey in their closet already.. if the Lakers can pull some big names in FA it's an option. I think wherever Melo goes has to be the favorite though.


That moment you realize the bigger bandwagon has always belonged to whoever is playing against the Heat.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Red Viper said:


> First of all, magic as #4? :what?
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, I don't think Duncan is really a lock for MVP. Leonard's play these last two games is what has won them these last two games and he's a good shout for it as well.


Yes. Seeing as you posted a Kobe gif in response to that, I hope to Christ you don't have Kobe up there because he is nowhere near top 5. But yes, Magic is because you need to tabulate MVPs, Finals MVPs, and titles. Magic has a lot of those things, more than everyone except Jordan, Russell, and Jabaar who I rank above him. Duncan with a title matches Magic and a FMVP lets him go past in total count.

I didn't say Duncan was a lock for Finals MVP, but as for Kawhi, he has been stellar last two games but poor in the first two. Duncan meanwhile was great in the first two where he dominated like a total beast. Duncan also crushed it in the final two games of the WCF as well to close them out.

Basically Leonard and Duncan have scored almost the exact same amount of points (67 to 63) and have the exact same number of assists (8) except Duncan's shooting a ridiculous 66% from the field and has double the rebounds. He's clearly in the lead right now unless he has a poor game 5 and Leonard has another great game.

And personally I just don't see Duncan sucking in game 5. He plays well, he wins it imo.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> When the Spurs lost last year's Finals, I honestly thought that was their last chance to win another ring with that core, considering age and other things...
> 
> But god damn, they bounced back even better. Shame on me for thinking they were done. And what a thrill it is watching them play this way.


Same. I thought this team was done last year. Like D.O.N.E. 

Popovich you the real MVP.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Potentially Timmy's last game ever if they win Game 5?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Potentially Timmy's last game ever if they win Game 5?


Nah, who says he needs to retire? He's playing just as well as he ever has. He still has a few good seasons left in him, I bet.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wade is just tired. Along with the rest of the Heat players. Like I've been saying since the offseason the Heat were more than likely not going to pull off making four consecutive Finals and winning three of them. There's a reason why it hasn't been done in 50 years and that's the only time it's ever happened. The Heat have played close to 400 games over the last 4 seasons, all those deep playoff runs are draining.

For the record, the Spurs are clearly the better team. I'm not trying to discredit the season they've had.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Timmy is love Timmy is life


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Nah, who says he needs to retire? He's playing just as well as he ever has. He still has a few good seasons left in him, I bet.


Well, it depends if he wants to end it on a high note or when he is a washed up guy barely playing 10-15 minutes a game.

I'd rather see him retire after this season because I think this is Manu's last year and they'll be weaker next year (unless the board can guarantee some good FA signings). I don't think Duncan has a year to waste not challenging for a title at this stage of his career. Also, with 2 players leaving, it leaves some major cap space for Spurs to fill with a good replacement for Duncan (Gasol, Love maybe...)


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> Wade is just tired. Along with the rest of the Heat players. Like I've been saying since the offseason the Heat were more than likely not going to pull off making four consecutive Finals and winning three of them. There's a reason why it hasn't been done in 50 years and that's the only time it's ever happened. The Heat have played close to 400 games over the last 4 seasons, all those deep playoff runs are draining.
> 
> For the record, the Spurs are clearly the better team. I'm not trying to discredit the season they've had.
> 
> ...



I mean, Wade's minutes have been so limited this year and the Indy series he showed a lot of energy imo..I mean...overall yeah they've logged a lot of minutes but Wade should have more left in the tank than what he's shown especially when he's been given the most rest of the big 3 imo. That all being said, Slave Master Spo should've limited all of their minutes this year, not just Wade's. and if you think about it, this is another deep run so they're gonna be in the same boat next year possibly. They need an early exit pronto, or get extremely younger/fresher


----------



## theHoftheP (Apr 30, 2014)

It's not about Wade. Even if Wade is playing his game, for me, Spurs will still win. Just look at their offensive plays. No individual is always on the highlight, it's always good, unselfish TEAM basketball. Not to mention, Spurs has Pops :genius


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

im not talking about winning or losing..im talking about competing and they're not


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Melo plans to opt out, to no one's surprise:

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/11077470/carmelo-anthony-new-york-knicks-intends-opt-test-free-agency

Would love for him to come to Chicago, but for some reason I have a feeling he'll end up in Miami somehow. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade to become 6th man.

Chalmers
Allen
Anthony
Lebron
Bosh

Cole/Wade/Beasley/Haslem/Oden coming off the bench


:lelbron


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

melo going to a Bulls team with the former NBA MVP Derrick Rose already on it would be bad for the league. we need parity guys. melo to the bobcats


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

Kawhi

:ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kawhi keeps that "My Phone is tapped" demeanor all the time when speaking..Amazing


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> melo going to a Bulls team with the former NBA MVP Derrick Rose already on it would be bad for the league. we need parity guys. melo to the bobcats


Not to mention Joakim Noah who finished 4th in MVP voting this year.

Dem double standards.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Melo plz :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Not to mention Joakim Noah who finished 4th in MVP voting this year.
> 
> Dem double standards.


Carmelo is a 6th man at best, though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tim Duncan has until June 24th to pick up his $10.3 player option for next season.

I guess we'll be knowing whether he will retire or not sooner rather than later :jose


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Spoiler: Greg Oden


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Melo is a Baltimore guy, Wiz got some nice pieces..Im not sayin, but im sayin...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wouldn't be surprised to see Lebron opt out and test the FA waters. Wade has fallen apart quickly and I don't think he wants to waste his next few years trying to carry them to a title. Could maybe see the Clippers (if they could work the financials out) since I think CP3 and Lebron said something about playing together before. If they could manage to keep CP3/whoever/LBJ/Blake/DJ that'd be a hell of a core. Better group than the Heats, only they'd have to go through the tougher conference.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Parker said:


> Tim Duncan has until June 24th to pick up his $10.3 player option for next season.
> 
> I guess we'll be knowing whether he will retire or not sooner rather than later :jose


For what it's worth...
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...xpect-tim-duncan-and-gregg-popovich-to-return


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I honestly can't see Lebron leaving Miami. He cares too much what other people think/say about him and he knows he'll get the business again for leaving. "Lebron isn't loyal, all he does is quit when the going get's tough somewhere". I think he can't stand that kind of negative energy coming to the forefront again and he'll stick it out in Miami and trust Pat Riley to make the right moves in FA.

If it was a judgement free world I could see him leaving but I think he's finally shed the "quitter" label for leaving Cleveland and he doesn't want to re-new it all over again. Plus Miami just isn't that bad of a situation, they could be right back in the Finals next year if Lebron stays and they make the right moves in FA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lel, pretty sure Lebron stopped caring about what others think of him and that's been clear for like 2 years now brah. He openly shuts down critics and basically tells people off when they want to interview about stupid shit like how his legacy has been affected by an individual game/moment.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Red Viper said:


> lel, *pretty sure Lebron stopped caring about what others think of him* and that's been clear for like 2 years now brah. He openly shuts down critics and basically tells people off when they want to interview about stupid shit like how his legacy has been affected by an individual game/moment.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see Lebron opt out and test the FA waters. Wade has fallen apart quickly and I don't think he wants to waste his next few years trying to carry them to a title. Could maybe see the Clippers (if they could work the financials out) since I think CP3 and Lebron said something about playing together before. If they could manage to keep CP3/whoever/LBJ/Blake/DJ that'd be a hell of a core. Better group than the Heats, only they'd have to go through the tougher conference.


Miami will likely only have Cole under contract this summer. I say LeBron will likely stay and recruit a better core to come join him & Bosh. Bosh already said he'll take the paycut. Just gotta convince Hughes, and that might be tough considering he's the franchise torch bearer. Asking him to take 2 paycuts in a row? Tough


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Miami will likely only have Cole under contract this summer. I say LeBron will likely stay and recruit a better core to come join him & Bosh. Bosh already said he'll take the paycut. Just gotta convince Hughes, and that might be tough considering he's the franchise torch bearer. Asking him to take 2 paycuts in a row? Tough


That's the likely scenario. They'll try to create some more cap space to retool.

I personally think that most people are overreacting and even if they did get someone like Carmelo they still wouldn't be a "lock" for the title :draper2


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I don't really like Miami's title chances next year regardless who they bring in, but they're gonna get younger and reload for sure..and alot of other teams are gonna get better as well, so the overreaction in panic seems kinda farfetched to me as well


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

anyone else kind of wondering how GOOD Miami really is? It's no secret the Eastern conference is a joke compared to the West, inb4 someone tries to disagree with a lel bad argument, and their path to the finals was also much easier but they've been completely manhandled in the last 2 games and I don't think they were going to win the first game even with Lebron seeing how strongly the Spurs finished. Like the Cats/Nets/Pacers(after their downfall which was pretty real) weren't really the highest of competition to get this far and at this point the Heat/Spurs gap doesn't look that far off from the gigantic gap that was evident during the 2007 finals...



edit: also, after reading some shit from ESPN, I had forgotten that Diaw is a legit contender for finals MVP with his all around great play during the series and the fact he's +60 while on the court(and completely dominating the Bosh matchup). If he wins it I would honestly mark so hard.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I've said all year long that this Heat team isn't as good as the ones in years past, this was the worst team of their Big 3 era. And yeah Miami's path to the Finals was one of the easiest ever, no argument from that. But I also think the Spurs are just flat-out better, they match up great against Miami and it's showing. But I don't think the conferences are playing THAT big of a factor as far as what's going on in the series. Like I think if the Thunder were there instead of the Spurs, Miami would be playing a lot better because they match up better with them.

I don't think Diaw has a chance at winning Finals MVP. It will either be Duncan or Leonard, most likely Duncan.

And yeah HeatWave, I think people are just panicking at the thought of it instead of actually thinking things through.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, Spurs are definitely flat out better than the Heat. I was just thinking about how good the Heat actually are and how they would have done against the other contenders in the West. I could easily see the likes of Thunder, Clippers and even the Grizz beating this Heat team in a 7 game series. Obviously not this easily, but I think they all stood a good chance(especially the Grizz who are always just an after thought, but their ability to play defense could have shut this Heat team down). 


Duncan winning would annoy me because I think Leonard has earned it over him and I don't really feel he's been the best player or the biggest impact this series. Diaw's play definitely considers some consideration due to what he's done with his beautiful passing, that has opened up a lot for his team, his defense on Bosh, his rebounding, and that little bit of scoring he provides. 

If Leonard has another player of the game perofrmance in the series clincher than I think he'll get and deservedly so, but the Spurs all around great play will at least make this finals MVP interesting.



Also I think Lebron will just opt in for another year. There's no need for him to sign a long extension with the Heat when their current empire has evidently fallen apart and needs to be reconstructed.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's not that I think Diaw is undeserving it's just I know how they wouldn't give someone like Diaw the award. More than likely it'll be Duncan with a small chance of it being Leonard, depending on how he closes the series.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> I honestly can't see Lebron leaving Miami. He cares too much what other people think/say about him and he knows he'll get the business again for leaving. "Lebron isn't loyal, all he does is quit when the going get's tough somewhere". I think he can't stand that kind of negative energy coming to the forefront again and he'll stick it out in Miami and trust Pat Riley to make the right moves in FA.
> 
> If it was a judgement free world I could see him leaving but I think he's finally shed the "quitter" label for leaving Cleveland and he doesn't want to re-new it all over again. Plus Miami just isn't that bad of a situation, they could be right back in the Finals next year if Lebron stays and they make the right moves in FA.


He's been subjected to negative energy for the past X amount of years of his career, I'm sure he still cares though, just because you say so.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

so apparently embiid's physical raised red flags.. fpalm. oden 2.0


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Seems like there's conflicting reports about how Embiid's physical went. If it is true then this is something that I was expecting.

Fall to Boston pls :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Red Viper said:


> lel,* pretty sure Lebron stopped caring about what others think of him and that's been clear for like 2 years now brah.* He openly shuts down critics and basically tells people off when they want to interview about stupid shit like how his legacy has been affected by an individual game/moment.


Sure he doesn't.  That's why he held an interview the day after his "cramp game".


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Sure he doesn't.  That's why he held an interview the day after his "cramp game".


and that means anything how?


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> and that means anything how?


He got a lot of flack after Game 1 for going out with cramps. And the next day he holds an interview with Wilbon, to "clear the air" so to speak.

Which means... he cares what other people think.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Sure he doesn't.  That's why he held an interview the day after his "cramp game".


yeah and what about all those interviews where he's said he's learned to tune out that shit and just focus on winning and improving himself(which has lead to these two championships)? What about the fact he followed the game 1 performance with one of his best finals performances of his career?


I've never liked Lebron. I used to HATE Lebron. But you guys really take it too far with your idiotic opinions of him and the team/all the ref bashing. Lebron pays no more attention to his criticisms than any other athlete, the only difference is that he gets a lot more of it and it's all over the media.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

When Lebron says he doesn't care what people think about him over and over in interviews who is he really trying to convince? lol. I mean it's not a completely negative trait at all, I think it added to his motivation in those 2 title runs in a big way. Also sometimes there's a lack of accountability for players that completely don't care what people think about them.. to an extent players SHOULD care what people think about them as long as it's reasonable (Which it often isn't in Lebron's case). It's interesting when a player who cares too much about what people think runs into critics with unreasonable demands. 

At times it can propel him to the top of his game (2012 & game 6/7 of 2013 Finals) and at other times it can break his focus and make him too afraid to fail (2011 Finals, 2010 Boston series). There really is a yin and yang to Lebron's psyche that we've seen over various stages of his career and we seem to never know which side we'll get out of him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who gets the higher $ offer from a team this offseason: Bosh or Lance?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

it'll probably be bosh even though lance deserves it more. lance is worth 12+ imo. dude's only scratching the surface. he could stuff the stat sheet as much as harden does if he were the #1 option on a team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok...Let me think of another. It gives us something to do in this thread


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Bosh can receive a higher max due to his number of years and I'd figure someone would offer Bosh a max so it'd be him. I think Lance will make anywhere between 10-13 million, but teams aren't as stupid as you think these days(although some are so you never know 8*D). Like we all thought someone would offer a stupidly high contract to the likes of Jennings, Ellis, and Smith last year and only out of those three only Smith got an incredibly stupid offer. Although Dumars was in his own league in offering retarded contracts to free agents in hopes of fixing a team that doesn't need what he's signing.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Wade is just tired. Along with the rest of the Heat players. Like I've been saying since the offseason the Heat were more than likely not going to pull off making four consecutive Finals and winning three of them. There's a reason why it hasn't been done in 50 years and that's the only time it's ever happened. The Heat have played close to 400 games over the last 4 seasons, all those deep playoff runs are draining.
> 
> For the record, the Spurs are clearly the better team. I'm not trying to discredit the season they've had.


The Heat are just an inferior team. How many games the Heat have played don't matter. The Spurs have been to the Finals each of the last two years and WCF the year before that. The Spurs have literally played nearly the exact same number of games including postseason games over the past 3 years. The fatigue excuse for games played cannot be used when the Spurs have played the same amount AND many Spurs players also play euroleague ball in the offseason.

Making four consecutive Finals would have been impressive if it was done in the west, but it wasn't. I would happily bet money on any top 3-4 west team making the Finals each year if they played in the east instead of the Heat. The east is a terrible conference full of terrible offense. Look what happens whenever the east plays the west: The east's supposed great defense always buckles. Why? Because their defensive stats are only good because that conference is full of bad teams with bad offenses. :lol So they default good defensive stats.

Anyway back to the subject though; if you're talking about minutes played for players like LeBron, well that's part of the bargain. Either the Heat are amazing because they have these guys and you always take the team with the best player and he's so great (like the media is always hyping up), or that's all bullshit and the Heat were lucky to win last year. It can't be both. They signed 3 annual all stars, two of which were annual top 5 MVP candidates, then surrounded them with ring chasers like Shane Battier, Ray Allen, etc. Spurs have battled many team injuries over the past 6 years. LeBron's never been hurt. Bosh almost never misses time. Wade's missed minimal time. They've been healthy the whole time.

They're also playing against the pathetic eastern conference which means they don't have to expend as much energy winning since it's easier. Those games are not created equally. Playing shitty teams like the Bobcats, Nets, Raptors, and Hawks is a far cry from playing the Rockets, Blazers, Thunder, Clippers, Warriors, Grizzlies, etc. That shit is brutal. It's like running the gauntlet every year against upper mid carders and main eventers, whereas the Heat run a gauntlet against nameless jobbers, sometimes even Shellshocking two at once, and only face a main eventer in the Finals.




Red Viper said:


> anyone else kind of wondering how GOOD Miami really is? It's no secret the Eastern conference is a joke compared to the West, inb4 someone tries to disagree with a lel bad argument, and their path to the finals was also much easier but they've been completely manhandled in the last 2 games and I don't think they were going to win the first game even with Lebron seeing how strongly the Spurs finished. Like the Cats/Nets/Pacers(after their downfall which was pretty real) weren't really the highest of competition to get this far and at this point the Heat/Spurs gap doesn't look that far off from the gigantic gap that was evident during the 2007 finals...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, after reading some shit from ESPN, I had forgotten that Diaw is a legit contender for finals MVP with his all around great play during the series and the fact he's +60 while on the court(and completely dominating the Bosh matchup). If he wins it I would honestly mark so hard.


Yeah, this is what I say on every basketball forum. the east is a terrible conference, dubbed the "LEASTern conference" by a lot of fans. The Heat absolutely would not have made the Finals 4x in a row if they were in the west. No way in hell. They might have made ONE in those 4 years.

As for Diaw being a contender for Finals MVP. . .lol. . .no he isn't. That's just ESPN excuse-making for LeBron and the Heat like they always do. First it was the air conditioning and "omg the Heat soooo would have won if not for the cramps!", then it's "I told you so" with the flukey game 2 win, then it's "fatigue" and "Spurs luck" for game 3, then it's "LeBron has no help" for game 4. They're no more fatigued than the Spurs. And he does have help, the Spurs are just taking it away from him with their extremely underrated defense while kicking his ass with their league-tops offense. The Heat had nearly no chance going in. I predicted Spurs in 5, and it was one made basket away from being a Spurs sweep (assuming they win Sunday).

Diaw is shooting under 40% and not even scoring 10 PPG and is at best the 4th best defender on the Spurs behind Duncan, Leonard, and Green. There's no way he's Finals MVP even with his impressive assists numbers and decent rebounding stats.

Duncan is shooting a ridiculous 66% and is 4 points away from 2nd on the team in scoring, while leading the team in rebounding by far and being up there in steals as well, along with his great interior defense. Then Kawhi now has had b2b great games, 2nd on team in scoring (and on 58% shooting) with great defense, and Parker is leading the team in scoring (51%). Diaw's 4th in Spurs FMVP voting right now honestly. He has no shot unless he has a 40 point triple double game or something to close out a close game 5 while Duncan, Parker, and Leonard all have really bad off games. That's the only way I see that happening lol


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Champ said:


> it'll probably be bosh even though lance deserves it more. lance is worth 12+ imo. dude's only scratching the surface. he could stuff the stat sheet as much as harden does if he were the #1 option on a team.


I don't think Lance's offensive game will ever at the level Hardens is at but Lance is already a better defender than Harden by a mile and is arguably already the better all-around player because of that. Harden is a one way player, a good one.. but a one way player all the same. Lance will give you that effort on both ends of the floor and there's no doubting he's got that fire in his belly that we don't see out of Harden very often.

You don't win titles with one way players, Lance's perimeter defense makes him quite valuable because he's also got a nice offensive game to go along with it.. guys like that are hard to find, I expect him to get PAID.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> The Heat are just an inferior team. How many games the Heat have played don't matter. The Spurs have been to the Finals each of the last two years and WCF the year before that. The Spurs have literally played nearly the exact same number of games including postseason games over the past 3 years. The fatigue excuse for games played cannot be used when the Spurs have played the same amount AND many Spurs players also play euroleague ball in the offseason.


And what about the Heat's first season when they went to the Finals and the Spurs were out in the 1st round? Like I said, since the Heat's Big 3 formed no one has played more games than them. Making it to four consecutive Finals is fatiguing. I'm not saying that's the only reason the Heat lost because like you said the Spurs are the clear better team but I'm also not going to act like it's a complete non-factor as well.



> Making four consecutive Finals would have been impressive if it was done in the west, but it wasn't. I would happily bet money on any top 3-4 west team making the Finals each year if they played in the east instead of the Heat. The east is a terrible conference full of terrible offense. Look what happens whenever the east plays the west: The east's supposed great defense always buckles. Why? Because their defensive stats are only good because that conference is full of bad teams with bad offenses. :lol So they default good defensive stats.


No, fuck that.

Making four NBA finals is impressive regardless of how weak or strong the conference is. The East has been weaker for what? 15 years now? And over those 15 years not a single team other than Miami managed to do it. How about give credit where credit is due. Making it to four consecutive Finals regardless of which conference you play in is impressive. Do you give the Showtime Lakers an asterisk for making it to four consecutive Finals since the West was a joke for most of the 80's?

And who are all these Western teams that would've been able to make the last four Finals if they were in the East?

Spurs maybe but let's not forget that in 2010-11 Manu was hurt which was a significant reason for them losing to the Grizzlies and the Spurs were a weaker team than they are now (No Leonard, no Diaw, Splitter only played a small role, Danny Green was a benchwarmer). Instead of them they had a washed up Antonio McDyess, a washed up Richard Jefferson and guys like Matt Bonner, DeJuan Blair and Gary Neal being rotation players. Not to mention that Parker wasn't playing as good as well he has for the last couple seasons and Duncan was also having the worst season of his career. I'm not so sure even they beat that Bulls team.

Thunder? Yeah I'll give them that although that year without Westbrook I don't think they would have came out of the East either.

Clippers? No.
Rockets? No.
Warriors? No.
Grizzlies? I'll give them a maybe but I'm also not sure about 2011-12 when you had Rudy Gay being a blackhole on offense and Z-Bo playing on one leg. I'm also not quite sure they would've beaten the Bulls in 2010-11.
Mavs? No.
Suns? No.
Wolves? No.
Nuggets? No.
Pelicans? No.
Kings? Hell no.
Lakers? No.
Jazz? No.

How about just giving credit where it's due? :draper2



> Anyway back to the subject though; if you're talking about minutes played for players like LeBron, well that's part of the bargain. Either the Heat are amazing because they have these guys and you always take the team with the best player and he's so great (like the media is always hyping up), or that's all bullshit and the Heat were lucky to win last year. It can't be both. They signed 3 annual all stars, two of which were annual top 5 MVP candidates, then surrounded them with ring chasers like Shane Battier, Ray Allen, etc. Spurs have battled many team injuries over the past 6 years. LeBron's never been hurt. Bosh almost never misses time. Wade's missed minimal time. They've been healthy the whole time.


I'm not even sure what you're talking about here tbh. I've picked against the Heat winning the title all season long because history shows that a team making four consecutive Finals appearances and winning three is highly unlikely. Some think it's a trivial reason but I've stuck to it.



> They're also playing against the pathetic eastern conference which means they don't have to expend as much energy winning since it's easier. Those games are not created equally. Playing shitty teams like the Bobcats, Nets, Raptors, and Hawks is a far cry from playing the Rockets, Blazers, Thunder, Clippers, Warriors, Grizzlies, etc. That shit is brutal. It's like running the gauntlet every year against upper mid carders and main eventers, whereas the Heat run a gauntlet against nameless jobbers, sometimes even Shellshocking two at once, and only face a main eventer in the Finals.


I don't buy that whole "They expend more energy because they play in the West" argument. Other than this year, in the last 5-6 seasons every year the Eastern teams that got to the Finals either played the same amount or more games in the 3 rounds before they got there and the team that won the West's average margin of victory was typically higher as well. How are the Western teams expending more energy if they're playing less games and winning by larger margins? Yes, the Western teams usually play teams that are better on paper and were better during the regular season. But that doesn't automatically mean that their ACTUAL road to the Finals was easier when you actually look at how the series played out.

Like I always say, the great teams will always rise. And the Nets & Raptors were not terrible teams at all. They both had winning records against the West too btw. In fact the Nets had a better record against the West than they did against the East.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Who gets the higher $ offer from a team this offseason: Bosh or Lance?


good question. bosh is gonna work religiously on that 3 pointer this offseason, he knows thats how hes going to make the rest of his career work, and thats going to make him ridiculously valuable if he can consistently hit around 40% from 3 at his size with the rest of his offensive skill. 

lance is one of the rare guys in the league with enough heart to translate to any era without missing much of a beat. he has some good upside to him, but offensively in terms of scoring hes not going to ever be "the guy". but like prymetyme said no championship teams are built without a dude like him. both are really valuable, should be interesting to see who gets more.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

In other attempt to derail this thread from mindless convos, Who gets offered more $ this offseason: Pau Gasol or Luol Deng?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd probably say Deng. I just have a feeling he's going to walk away from free agency as one of the more overpaid players in the league.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> In other attempt to derail this thread from mindless convos, Who gets offered more $ this offseason: Pau Gasol or Luol Deng?


Gasol is run down from 2 titles & playing every summer. He's declined. 

I'll go with Deng.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pau is going to take a pay cut to go to a contender I think while Deng is going to go to the highest bidder so Deng. 



To add a bit to heatwave's question, where do yall think they end up?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I say

Bosh - Miami
Lance - Phoenix
Deng - Indy
Gasol - Knicks


just a shot in the dark..I have no idea


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

bosh heat
pau spurs/knicks
deng mavs
lance hawks


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Stephen A. Smith, the honarary mayor of South Beach, has given up on the Heat
Skip Bayless, a Spurs Stan, says the Heat still have a chance

The world doesn't make sense any more

On the plus side, the actual Mayor of South Beach towed Skip Bayless' car and gave Smith the Key to the City*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Stephen A. Smith, the honarary mayor of South Beach, has given up on the Heat
> Skip Bayless, a Spurs Stan, says the Heat still have a chance
> 
> The world doesn't make sense any more
> ...


It's First Take bro


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Cleveland already trying to recruit LeBron. 






:shocked:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

enough of fucking cleveland. take all your first picks and actually do something with it ya cunts. with all the luck you've been getting you should be building a fucking amazing team through the draft instead of pleading for lebron james to come back. you wonder why he won't come back? it's picks like anthony bennett.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Worst game I've been to since the Paul Pierce game winner in G3 2010. And even in that game the Heat played with heart.

Garbage time Miami Heat showed more heart than starting lineup Miami Heat.

I'm tired of expressing my disdain for Spoelstra. The guy has to be the most stubborn coach in the league. No one on the team is playing Defense, coach. Just let Beasley get in the game. We got him again because of his scoring spurts, not because he's lock down on the other end. Funny thing is? The guy actually looked interested on defense this season. Looked like he was actually trying. Haslem comes in for once, plays with more heart than anyone. James Jones scores more points than the entire team combined in 2 minutes. Why did we get Oden again? Let the guy get a minute or two during the game. Maybe he'll surprise us. 

The Spurs are dismantling the Heat and it's not even funny. Passing the ball 60 times per possession. Breaking us down on with their picks like we've never seen it before. The Spurs are picking us to death and we're just picking our nose. Whole team is just standing there and watching shots go up, not even boxing out, not even going for offensive rebounds. 

Wade has got to stop complaining when he doesn't get fouls called(wishful thinking) and run back on defense. Spo has GOT to stop trusting in Chalmers. There comes a point when you need to be a coach and stop trying to be a buddy. 

Let's show some heart on Sunday night, win a tight game and bring this thing back down to the MIA. Just get it back to Miami and I'll be happy, win or lose. 

I'm pushing all my chips to the middle of the table, I'm not giving up. I still remember SHAQ's quote after Game 2 of the '06 Finals, and what a great one it was: *"I don't believe in pressure. Pressure is when you don't know where your next meal is coming from."* This team needs to have that mindset.

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow

I STILL BELIEVE


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Expecting James Jones and Haslem to get some minutes. Heat gonna make this an offensive battle. Hopefully Pop has the adjustments ready.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's my somewhat early mock draft (That I'm sure no one cares about but fuck it I was bored):

1.	Cleveland – Joel Embiid (C, Kansas)
2.	Milwaukee – Jabari Parker (SF, Duke)
3.	Philadelphia – Andrew Wiggins (SF, Kansas)
4.	Orlando – Dante Exum (PG, Australia)
5.	Utah – Noah Vonleh (PF, Indiana)
6.	Boston – Aaron Gordon (PF, Arizona)
7.	LA Lakers – Marcus Smart (PG, Oklahoma State)
8.	Sacramento – Julius Randle (PF, Kentucky)
9.	Charlotte – Doug McDermott (SF, Creighton)
10.	Philadelphia – Gary Harris (SG, Michigan State)
11.	Denver – Nik Stauskas (SG, Michigan)
12.	Orlando – Dario Saric (PF, Croatia)
13.	Minnesota – Adreian Payne (PF, Michigan State)
14.	Phoenix – Rodney Hood (SF, Duke)
15.	Atlanta – Kyle Anderson (SF, UCLA)
16.	Chicago – Tyler Ennis (PG, Syracuse)
17.	Boston – Jusuf Nurkic (C, Croatia)
18.	Phoenix – James Young (SG, Kentucky)
19.	Chicago – T.J. Warren (SF, NC State)
20.	Toronto – Elfrid Payton (PG, Louisiana-Lafayette)
21.	Oklahoma City – K.J. McDaniels (SF, Clemson)
22.	Memphis – Jerami Grant (SF, Syracuse)
23.	Utah – Cleanthony Early (SF, Wichita State)
24.	Charlotte – P.J. Hairston (SG, North Carolina)
25.	Houston – Glenn Robinson III (SF, Michigan)
26.	Miami – Shabazz Napier (PG, UCLA)
27.	Phoenix – Kristap Porzingis (PF, Latvia)
28.	LA Clippers – Jordan Clarkson (PG, Missouri)
29.	Oklahoma City – Jordan Adams (SG, UCLA)
30.	San Antonio – Mitch McGary (C, Michigan)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized that the spurs are undefeated this post season when diaw starts instead of splitter. So much stats in favour of San Antonio 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Great piece on the "Big Three Era"

http://mweb.cbssports.com/general/w...ppens-vs-spurs-lebron-and-big-three-a-success


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

hood's draft stock seems to have skyrocketed which doesn't surprise me. would've liked a crafty left handed player like him on our team. we need to draft a 3 in the first round unless shabazz or ennis are available. i'd be ok with cleanthony. his athleticism seems to be off the charts.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> I say
> 
> Bosh - Miami
> Lance - Phoenix
> ...


I agree with bosh and Miami. But.. 

Gasol - Spurs 
Deng - first though was New York
Stephenson - indy or new York

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How much is New York under the cap with melo gone? I dont think it's enough for either Deng or Lance tbh so I doubt either go to there.


I also dont think Pau will take a 10 million paycut to play with the Spurs. I have a feeling he's going back to MEMPHIS. 


Deng to the Hornets.


Lance is retained by the Pacers.



edit: I just realized Harden was picked for the first nba all team. That has to be the worst selection in the last 14 years...or even ever. That's a total disregard to one side of the ball, not entirely sure how they can do that and still put him on first nba all team. he's basically the definition of a stat stuffer with absolutely no desire to play defense.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

i presume you're proposing a sign and trade for z-bo, magic?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah the last I heard Z-Bo was most likely going back to Memphis and I don't see Pau going back there to be a backup.

I think Deng will end up with Dallas or the Lakers.

New York won't have a lot of cap flexibility even if Melo walks and they receive nothing.

To add more names, who do you think gets more: Lowry or Bledsoe and do you see either of them leaving their teams?

For me, I think Bledsoe will get more and I don't think either will go anywhere. I think Toronto will keep Lowry even if they have to overpay.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

bledsoe is much younger than lowry and has a higher ceiling. he deserves more than him and I want our squad to sign him if lowry does decide to bolt.

lowry is a top 10 pg atm but I don't think he's worth more than 12 imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd assume Pau would get around the same amount of minutes with the Spurs as he would with the Grizz so it's nothing too unlikely imo. I'm entirely unsure of what he does since for him to go to a contender he'd have to take a massive pay cut and a far lesser role, but he does seem to want more RINGS. he's got the taste and he wants MORE.


Lowry will get around 11 million I think and Bledsoe should receive the MAX because anyone that doesnt offer mini-Lebron the MAX is tripping. I suppose there's some injury concern there, but nothing that should dissuade teams from wanting him. 


Lowry has more of a chance of leaving than Bledsoe, seeing as someone could potentially overpay him, but I doubt either leave tbh. Lowry seems happy in Toronto and they do have something going there and I dont see a better team offering him more than the Toronto.


for the lols, what do you guys think happens with CHALMERS since he's been a bum in the playoffs and his contract expires after this year as well I believe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

See the only reason I hesitate on maxing Bledsoe is because he gets injured a lot, he's missed 71 games over the last 3 seasons. The potential is obviously there.

I fully expect the Suns the max him though.

I think the Chalmers will end up back in Miami on a relatively cheap deal unless they promote Cole to starter and draft another PG. If they do then I see him latching on to a playoff team as a backup.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Red Viper said:


> How much is New York under the cap with melo gone? I dont think it's enough for either Deng or Lance tbh so I doubt either go to there.


Supposedly, if he goes, they could possibly be 50mil under come next summer..That's if they're willing to tank this year and go into next summer with money and a top 5-10 draft pick


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if this DJ khaled guy still thinks the spurs are cheating.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

so the bulls and rockets are frontrunners in the melo sweepstakes per woj.

imo the ideal fit is chi-town but I'm gonna lol when he chooses houston. slim thug is surely going to come through again with a tweet about strippers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Can they even afford Harden, Melo and Dwight?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they'd have to work something out with Lin and/or Asik as well as Parsons's option.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Miami's supporting cast should be ashamed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Someone just brought up the idea of Bosh to the Rockets..and that sounds really really good..wow


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Bosh to the Rockets is something I've talked about before and honestly I think it would be better for them than going after Melo. Bosh will be cheaper, I think he'll be a great fit playing his natural position next to Dwight and it allows them to also keep Parsons. I just really don't think Harden & Melo would be a good fit together.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

GAME DAY 

:mark:
​


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Tony Parker is averaging a team-leading 17.5 points per game this postseason. That would be the fewest playoff PPG by a championship team's leading scorer in the shot-clock era (since 1954-55).





> LeBron James is averaging 27.5 points on 60.0 percent shooting this series. Only 2 players averaged at least 25 points on 60.0 percent shooting in an NBA Finals series - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (twice) and Shaquille O'Neal (twice). The only instance in which a player lost while posting those averages was O'Neal in 2004 when his Lakers fell to the Pistons.





> Dating back to when the NBA Finals MVP was first awarded in 1969, there have been just 5 players that won the award in a season in which they weren't selected to the All-Star Team. Chauncey Billups was the last to fall under that category.


interesting..

I say Heat win tonight, Bosh makes a big impact


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

A third straight blowout tonight


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Hopefully the Spurs take it tonight, I want to see Lebron go 2-3 in the NBA finals


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Slave Master Spo activated Beasley. Probably a few games too late, but I'm interested to see what he can do

Chalmers benched for Jesus...wow


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Slave Master Spo activated Beasley. Probably a few games too late, but I'm interested to see what he can do
> 
> Chalmers benched for Jesus...wow


About damn time. I would've liked Battier to start in place of lewis though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I think it will be a close game down to the wire, but the Spurs will close it out.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Chalmers scrub ass deserved to be benched.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:wall


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> About damn time. I would've liked Battier to start in place of lewis though.


Riding the hot hand is likely why Lewis still playing. Had like 6 straight games of double digit points when starting if I recall. That and I think Spo needs his length


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lebron with the forearm smack.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Lebron looks angry. I'm getting a game six Boston vibe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

When was the last time Hughes made a basket less than 3 feet away from the hoop?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh no... Lakers - Kings 2002 already.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

1-11...............................................................................................


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I didnt see this speed/effort from Miami last game..interesting


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*LBJ looks determined tonight.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shard and Battier in at the same time..Where's Mr.HeadTrauma? lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There you go!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job by Spurs weathering the storm.

Only a matter of time before Miami tire themselves out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

chalmers must be upset right now


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol good lord.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LeBron gonna end with 40 & 10 and the game still gonna come down to the final minutes lol


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Another phantom foul call...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So many shit fouls already...

Battier's offensive foul that should have been called on Ginobli
Diaw's foul on Lebron even though he was never touched
Spurs foul that should have been called travelling on Cole

Stay consistent, refs :jose


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cole with the long distance travel..smh

Miami's passing on point and still missing shots. Spurs weathering the storm. Oh so interesting


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

and to think that the spurs managed to cut it down to 4, and are only down 7 after that obliteration.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My only interest now is to see will Hughes put together a better game than LeBron's 1st quarter


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That was the Spurs' second alley oop DUNK all season I think :lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kuh-whyyyyyyyy Kuh-whyyyyy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Isn't Birdman a pedophile?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

RyanPelley said:


> Isn't Birdman a pedophile?


No


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Old reliable.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Only down by 3, and you're shooting like 35%. Man, we'll see how Wade and company contributes in the 4th and see how tired they all look


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> My only interest now is to see will *Hughes* put together a better game than LeBron's 1st quarter


Am I missing something here?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*The Heat have a bad habit of leaving Spurs' players wide open.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

GO SPURS GO


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami has done something that the spurs never do.

Blow a 15+ point lead arker


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami implosion activated


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Miami implosion activated


:HA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami with too much ISO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Am I missing something here?


Referring to Wade as Larry Hughes, as he's taken that same role behind Lebron.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a flop... but since it's the Spurs it's okay from most people here.

And Hughes should find a seat next to chalmers. Been a joke all series.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ginobiliiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MANU!!!!!


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ginobili! Damn. He's on fire.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn Ginobiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol @ Battier. Douchey play woke them up.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Good God Ginobli.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*STAY DOWN*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Ginobili want dat MVP.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lebron will stage another run, but he'll need 60 for the heat to win. spurs too good.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bald spot Ginobili trying to take the place of long hair Ginobili as my favorite Ginobili


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Manu definitely redeeming himself from last year finals


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

That dunk & 3 by Manu was something else, sheesh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonard and Ginobli putting in work right now for Spurs.

I hope Green and Parker get going in the 2nd half


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Them refs not gonna let the Heat die.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> Lol @ Battier. Douchey play woke them up.


Yeah because they were just gonna sleepwalk through a potential close out game before that happened...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ginobli channeling his inner Kobe Bryant :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inbred ****** said:


> Yeah because they were just gonna sleepwalk through a potential close out game before that happened...


Thanks jackass. Thought it'd be a final score of 120-6.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Chismo said:


> Them refs not gonna let the Heat die.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Thanks jackass. Thought it'd be a final score of 120-6.


He's a Heat fan & his team is down 3-1. Cut him some slack.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy Father's Day, to you fathers, by the way.



CHIcagoMade said:


> He's a Heat fan & his team is down 3-1. Cut him some slack.
> 
> :ti


Ahh, now I get it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yall still bringing up refs...yall need to go watch 16 & Pregnant or something


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CHIcagoMade said:


> He's a Heat fan & his team is down 3-1. Cut him some slack.


Wrong. Try again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Perfect Poster said:


> Wrong. Try again.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who's the youngest Finals MVP in history?

Kawhi could very well win it at 22 years old.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Over the last 6 quarters, LeBron has outscored the rest of Miami's starters 48-46.


It's almost a triple threat: Spurs vs LeBron vs the rest of the Heat


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Spo has to call in the best shooter in the league if he wants any input from the bench.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Who's the youngest Finals MVP in history?
> 
> Kawhi could very well win it at 22 years old.


Maybe Kobe? know this might not be true but... Eh he's Kobe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Magic Johnson won it at 20


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Son of a gun. Thanks ^


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Heat have already played their best ball. Game's over


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*It's sort of like the Cavs all over again. It may be a little worse.*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Parker needs to play better in the 2nd half.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade is producing *OK*. Not terribly, but *OK*. I believe Bosh has produced just as much as Wade. If not, less.

Parker and Green are going to get going, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Yall still bringing up refs...yall need to go watch 16 & Pregnant: The Gloria James Story


Ehhh I'm good


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

With Wade, I can't remember a star player regressing this quickly. And it couldn't be happening to a bigger douchebag.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe88 said:


> With Wade, I can't remember a star player regressing this quickly. And it couldn't be happening to a bigger douchebag.


He refused to develop a jump shot & relied on athleticism. Saw it coming a mile away.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wade is just too busy relying on ref calls. He could be a perfect fit for the Thunder.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Joe88 said:


> With Wade, I can't remember a star player regressing this quickly. And it *couldn't be happening to a bigger douchebag*.


My thoughts exactly. The original ref baiter, he tries to bait refs into calls more then he actually tries to score (and it worked in the 2006 Finals!). Wade, Harden, and even KD to an extent get ridiculous with that, just play the damn game the right way.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LePass


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leonard with MVP Chants :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the heat are just dreadful


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Games over. This supporting cast makes Lebron wish he was back in Cleveland.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Spoelstra, man.... You have your "secret weapon" in Oden, and Michael Beasley.. and they're on the bench..


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joe88 said:


> With Wade, I can't remember a star player regressing this quickly. And it couldn't be happening to a bigger douchebag.


like chicagomade said, it was obvious years ago and i(as well as others) have called it for years too. you cant play the way he does for 15 years and he did it for 10 so he's done early. just the way it goes. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

pryme tyme said:


> My thoughts exactly. The original ref baiter, he tries to bait refs into calls more then he actually tries to score (and it worked in the 2006 Finals!). Wade, Harden, and even KD to an extent get ridiculous with that, just play the damn game the right way.


 Absolutely. I think more people are starting to realize this now, with all of the attention Lebron has brought the team. People see Wade has the dickhead that he is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami is done once Danny Green hits back 2 back three's...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

5 fouls on Chris Anderson.


Gotta go with Haslem now... Or you can put in Oden :mark:

EDIT: Oden in a suit.. So much for your secret weapon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Andersen has five fouls already


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Put James jones in and go small. Bosh on Duncan, JJ on Diaw.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Come on, San Antonio... 1 three.. just 1 three..


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So how much longer until we get the death stare?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

As a Cavs fan I can't beleive We passed on Kawhi for Tristan Thompson 




:cuss:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Love Patti Mills but my boy is a big time flopper.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SPLITTER WITH DAT BLOCK :banderas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What was Hughes thinking? For a guy that has no lift he sure isn't using his brain


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*This shit is over.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti another blowout


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Here comes the hammer.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:ti


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

ginobili is killing them. :sadbron


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> What was Hughes thinking? For a guy that has no lift he sure isn't using his brain


Spo must still think this is 2011 leaving him out there like that. Guy has been just awful.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> LePass


Damn, what happened?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Spo must still think this is 2011 leaving him out there like that. Guy has been just awful.


When you're the franchise, I mean...It's not like they can take him to the back of the woodshed. Potential PR nightmare


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

I think its safe to say the big three era of the cHeat is over.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Danny Green can't wait to get into this 3 point frenzy :mark:


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Every 3 the Spurs make is like getting stabbed in the stomach. *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs fans chanting the Miami chants :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> When you're the franchise, I mean...It's not like they can take him to the back of the woodshed. Potential PR nightmare


I'm taking him out of this game. Rinse and repeat for the next two games basically unless he starts showing up.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

HAHAHA TAKE THIS FUCKING SEVEN NATION ARMY SHIT AND SHOVE IT DOWN YOUR ASS MIAMI


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

These NBA finals :ti

I wish I wasn't at work so I can see the Heat fail so miserably.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mills is GOD


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im living in a alternate universe where Patty Mills is making everything he throws up but Ray Allen can't buy a basket


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Had the Spurs taking it in 6. Didn't know they were gonna turn up like this. Mills is getting laid tonight.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Parker finally made a shot. *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Myers said:


> These NBA finals :ti
> 
> I wish I wasn't at work so I can see the Heat fail so miserably.


Don't worry. It'll be all over the headlines. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My Longhorn brothers about to get rings :jose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Parker finally made a shot. *


And the Spurs are up 19! Holy shit!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not even the refs can bail Lebron out of this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

T-Mac retired a year too soon...

Miami/Spura should play again next year for a winner take all


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Now wouldn't it be some old bullshit if the Heat found a way to come back? :lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Im living in a alternate universe where Patty Mills is making everything he throws up but Ray Allen can't buy a basket


rays time is just about up, man. mills is no ray by any means, but he's on the way up.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Now wouldn't it be some old bullshit if the Heat found a way to come back? :lmao


:lel


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Bs foul on Leonard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the refs doing their best to foul out Lenard to get the heat back into the game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

didn't bosh just about guarantee a win? lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:ti Miami is getting their asses whooped by the bench. THE FUCKING BENCH!! :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami getting destroyed in 3 straight finals games... 

:what?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CAN YOU PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT THE REFS


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Bosh guarantees a win and comes out laying bricks. :ti


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT THE REFS


Does that anger you?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT THE REFS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Miami has 1 timeout left and there is still 8 minutes left fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Does that anger you?


Its does because heat fans are complaining the refs are not helping their team enough.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT THE REFS


Spurs winning by double digits and people still wont stop talking about them. Should've shut this thread down during the middle of the Pacers/Heat series.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Does that anger you?


Yes it does. I haven't seen so many biased whiners in my life. Just watch the game and enjoy. Does every call have to be a sign of a conspiracy? smh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Heat should have activated Oden and Beasley earlier.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Skip will still find a way to blame Lebron


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Yes it does. I haven't seen so many biased whiners in my life. Just watch the game and enjoy. Does every call have to be a sign of a conspiracy? smh


when you have the most corrupt refs out of any sport in the league and they have been caught fixing games, then yes because we all know its going on.

Just because the heat can't capitalize on it, doesnt mean its not there.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can we just agree that the ref's are corrupted and absolutely suck and should be replaced please okay thank you


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Skip will still find a way to blame Lebron



Well Lebron is a -16 at the moment and that is while the spurs have an 18 point lead.

Do the math.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Spurs winning by double digits and people still wont stop talking about them. Should've shut this thread down during the middle of the Pacers/Heat series.


Should've shut it done after the 2nd round if it was gonna be like it has been with conference finals and NBA finals


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*HOW THE FUCK DID YOU MISS THAT ALLEY!!!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

3 Straight blowouts fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Yes it does. I haven't seen so many biased whiners in my life. Just watch the game and enjoy. Does every call have to be a sign of a conspiracy? smh


They're taking tips from their leader... https://twitter.com/RealSkipBayless/status/478336168057389056



HeatWave said:


> Should've shut it done after the 2nd round if it was gonna be like it has been with conference finals and NBA finals


Yep. I think we should've took Magics suggestion from earlier.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just realized... Why did Cash get humbled? :lol No wonder he disappeared from this thread


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Heat fan but I give full credit to the Spurs, completely outplayed the Heat the past 3 games. Bron cant do it all. Wade and Bosh as well as the rest of the bench are complete no shows tonight. Anyways, congrats Duncan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Parker said:


> Just realized... Why did Cash get humbled? :lol No wonder he disappeared from this thread


Spam I think


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Not 1, not 2... okay actually just 2 - Lebron James


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Spam I think


Well the guy did post 600 times in this thread within 2 months.. Astonishing.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This series start off strong, but ended anti-climactic and was overall lackluster. Miami got outplayed IN EVERY WAY. Congrats to the Spurs. They clearly deserved this.

On a side note, Cavs don't do anything stupid with the #1 pick. Lot of good players gonna come out of this draft. You can't afford to fuck this up.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A good ol' fashion take you behind the woodshed *BEATDOWN*. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to the Spurs, no doubt they were the better team.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

:clap
*Congrats to the Spurs*


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Lebron with that losing record in the finals :lelbron


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I can sleep peacefully :wall


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

CONGRATS SAN ANTONIO~!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The nightmare is finally over.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> This series start off strong, but ended anti-climactic and was overall lackluster. Miami got outplayed IN EVERY WAY. Congrats to the Spurs. They clearly deserved this.
> 
> On a side note, Cavs don't do anything stupid with the #1 pick. Lot of good players gonna come out of this draft. You can't afford to fuck this up.


 Embiid Wiggins or Parker?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats to the Spurs! Well deserved.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The gentlemen sweep has been activated..Where is my picture!?!?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well done, Spurs!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Spurs were my pick to win it all this year so congrats to them :clap. Series was good for the first two games but Miami, what the fuck happened to them? Three straight blowouts in a finals. I thought tonight they would've kept it close but damn. Well the Heat already accomplished what they wanted to do. Assemble the big 3 and win championships. Winning 2 out of the 4 years they've been to the finals ain't bad. Now we wait and see what they do to regroup. 

Congrats to the Spurs


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Hats off to the Spurs.

Amazing season.

And COJO getting a ring :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Add Kawhi to the BIG 3​


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is a very pissed off man right now​


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

After game 2



Perfect Poster said:


> Where are the Lebron memes now?





Spoiler


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Leonard clearly deserved the MVP award. Clearly. I'm not being sarcastic either.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LeBron James: 31 points, 10 rebounds and 5 assists
Chris Bosh: 13 points and 7 rebounds
Dwyane Wade: 11 points
Michael Beasley: 9 points

Beasley with 9 points off the bench


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LEONARD :mark:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Poor Kawhi...He will be getting the Paul George treatment. Can't wait until everyone turns on him next year..smh


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spurs get redemption. :cena3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Woo chile, I'm dead.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boston 2008 still my favorite post game title celebration


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"This is a team. That's what makes it so nice." GOAT statement, Manu.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Boston 2008 still my favorite post game title celebration


Mine too :jose


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Spurs get redemption. :cena3


Stolen'd'd'd.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats to the spurs. Heat fan here. What is really gunna suck is that raw will be in miami a month from now and I'm sure they are going to take cheap shots and rub that shit in. I'm going to that raw and I hope hey don't lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

wonder how many heat "fans" are going to be left in miami by the end of next year :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WrayBryatt said:


> Congrats to the spurs. Heat fan here. What is really gunna suck is that raw will be in miami a month from now and I'm sure they are going to take cheap shots and rub that shit in. I'm going to that raw and I hope hey don't lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sandow to come out in a Leonard jersey.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Boston 2008 still my favorite post game title celebration


96 Bulls, Jordan breaks down in the locker room because he did it for his dad, "We Are The Champions" blares in the background #FathersDay


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WrayBryatt said:


> Congrats to the spurs. Heat fan here. What is really gunna suck is that raw will be in miami a month from now and I'm sure they are going to take cheap shots and rub that shit in. I'm going to that raw and I hope hey don't lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Count how many times the wrestlers mess up the name "Kawhi"..I know the commentary team will


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn, I just realized that Kawhi's father was shot and killed 6 years ago  I'm sure he was thinking of his father today and dedicated this performance for him.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

My shirt and cap has been ordered. Skeptical about the DVD. I want to know how long it is before I get it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Champ said:


> wonder how many heat "fans" are going to be left in miami by the end of next year :ti


They'll be jumping on the Bulls bandwagon when Melo joins Chicago and forms the new Big 3. :rose3 :melo :noah


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Boston 2008 still my favorite post game title celebration


ANYTHING IS POSSIBLLLLLLLLLE!! :kg3


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

NVM


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not 3 Not 4 Not 5 Not 6 Not 7... You damn right. 

In all seriousness, a collective TEAM in a TEAM sport just took out a collection of individuals. Thing about being a team driven collection is that when one fails, the system is still there so there are fallbacks. One man can't win a title, but Lebron tried with help rarely from Wade and some Lewis contribution

Glad to see that good ol fundamentals and solid defense prevailed in a time when offense drives a league as the rules dictate and loyalty doesn't take precedent over personal interest. Like I've said before, historically I think there are several teams who stylistically would give this Spurs team headaches, but with Pop and such fluid ball movement that rarely has been seen, I wouldn't count them completely out vs anyone. Scary that Leonard is so young, yet is able to play premium defense to at least bother the elite and can hit that three with growing consistency and score when called upon. Coupled with alot of playoff experience, when Leonard is a finished product watch out. Fun finals in my opinion. I am not a Lebron hater or lover rather neutral as can be, but it is fun to see a solid all around team prevail. I wonder if Duncan goes for a repeat or if he bows out with the title? When asked if this is it, Duncan said he will no. We shall see. Additionally, I wonder a bit about Wade. Guy doesn't have near the explosiveness with those knees and has the appearance of a broken man. It is said the eyes are the windows to the soul and Wade looked as empty as can be at times.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

D'AWWW


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The only real negative of this is that Dan Le Batard won't be going on another Spurs rant. I would mark if he did a rant on the Heat tho. Calling out anyone not named Bron. I can already imagine his Hughes and Chalmers burials being funny as fuck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So DJ Khaled, thoughts?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> The only real negative of this is that Dan Le Batard won't be going on another Spurs rant. I would mark if he did a rant on the Heat tho. Calling out anyone not named Bron. I can already imagine his Hughes and Chalmers burials being funny as fuck.


Don't leave Bosh out of the fun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope Wade opts in and Lebron/Bosh fuck off. Would be the greatest thing ever considering how they started up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

3 out of 5 of LeBron's finals appearances have been against the Spurs..That's crazy to me.

Bosh/LeBron said Spurs team was the best team they ever faced...wow


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao @ :skip



> @RealSkipBayless
> I cannot express how much fun I'm having watching this. LeBon crying at end of bench? Spurs fans mocking Heat fans w/ that song they sing!
> 
> @RealSkipBayless · 28m
> ...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd love for Lebron to give that turd the business but then he'd be giving in to what he's trying to do.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Parker said:


> So DJ Khaled, thoughts?


We The Best - Spurs


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Parker said:


> Spurs in 5.


:clap



Chismo said:


> Brooks is such a GEEEK.
> 
> Anyway, Spurs in 5 or 6. They're just so strong.


:clap



HeatWave said:


> I got the Heat in 5


:lel



CHIcagoMade said:


> tbf, I got Spurs in 5.


:clap



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Heat 3peating, brothers
> 
> In 6


:lel



Rush said:


> Heat in 6. Fuck the Spurs :jose


:lel


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Now can you show the rest of my playoff predictions too? If not, why bother?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

congrats to the spurs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



Chrome said:


> Here's the rest, since JM asked:
> 
> Pacers over Bulls in 7 sad
> Heat over Nets in 6
> ...


Got the number of games wrong but still called the redemption a day before the playoffs started. :draper2


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kawhi Leonard, a real human bean and a real hero.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

cactus_jack22 said:


> Kawhi Leonard, a real human *bean* and a real hero.


:kobe

:ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: "Cavs will make the playoffs" - UDFK :ti*



DashingRKO said:


> *Semis*
> 
> Heat vs Nets Mia wins 4-2
> Bulls vs Pacers Ind wins 4-3
> ...


Only the Bulls and Rockets I've gotten wrong.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

Champ said:


> :lmao @ :skip


He's a moron and it's a marvel he even has a job


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

CHIcagoMade said:


> :kobe
> 
> :ti


it was on purpose kobe. don't h8


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Skip is pathetic and doesn't know shit about basketball. It's a crime he still has platform to spew his shit today.

Happy for Leonard though. His tribute to his father is one of the most touching images in sports history.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

#Mark said:


> Skip is pathetic and doesn't know shit about basketball. It's a crime he still has platform to spew his shit today.
> 
> Happy for Leonard though. His tribute to his father is one of the most touching images in sports history.





InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He's a moron and it's a marvel he even has a job


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder what Leonard's rating will be on 2K next year.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I wonder what Leonard's rating will be on 2K next year.


85


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

San Antonio is the best team in the NBA. GREATNESSSS


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

These Finals were just a further confirmation of how garbage the East was this year. Such a drastic step up in competition from the ECF to the NBA Finals and the Heat looked shell shocked when they couldn't just finesse their way through the series like they could against the East teams. The Bobcats shouldn't have made the playoffs, the Nets were like a first round series, the Pacers were like a semi final series, and they never played a team in the East that even deserved to be in the ECF.. Hence the massive jump in competition when they got to the NBA Finals.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I remember REALLY wanting the Suns to draft Kawhi at #13 because I watched him terrorize UNLV. And he was available...and those motherfuckers picked Markieff Morris. :bron3


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

it must suck Putting up 31-10-5-2 and still lose by 17 points


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

This 2014 Spurs team is probably the best Spurs team ever. Even better than the 2005 one. Their ball movement was just amazing while also playing decent defense. Just an amazing team. Props to San Antonio :clap

Also huge props to Kawhi Leonard. It's fitting that he won the Final MVP at Father's Day. It must've been painful for him to lose his dad and knowing that his killer is still out there. I'm glad that he won the finals MVP on Father's Day. He has been the difference maker for the Spurs. Dude is going to be a superstar.

And I also am proud of Austin Daye for living the dream. Proved all the haters wrong and all the people who called him a skinny bastard


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Quite honestly Lebron doesn't have anything to cry about. He did the best he could. His +/- isn't great, but he's played damn well during this series.*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Quite honestly Lebron doesn't have anything to cry about. He did the best he could. His +/- isn't great, but he's played damn well during this series.*


LeBron is still getting the brunt of the criticism from the media even though Wade played like absolute trash. Hell, I don't think anybody in the Heat except for LeBron even played remotely good in that series


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Congrats to the White Walkers of San Antonio . Leonard is without a shout of a doubt the MVP of the series, but Patty is MVP of the game. He went insane in the 3rd quarter. It's a shame that LeBron is gonna get blame for this when he is the only one who showed up the entire series. James doesn't need a Melo, he needs a goddamn bench.

I'm not a Heat fan, but it's also a shame I'm not gonna hear another Dan Batard rant this year.


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> LeBron is still getting the brunt of the criticism from the media even though Wade played like absolute trash. Hell, I don't think anybody in the Heat except for LeBron even played remotely good in that series


Exactly he gave everything and they didn't even come close


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Tracy McGrady missed it by one year.

In all seriousness(bear with me), nothing but major congratulations to all the Spurs' fans on board here at WF. It was a pleasure watching you guys treat my team like the *Miami Hurricanes'* men basketball team. Honestly, it's hard to hate on greatness and that's what was displayed all series long. It's a shame that Brony had to cramp up in Game 1 but that's part of sports. Who knows what happens if he's physically able to finish that one out.

Tough pill to swallow because we got ran up and down the court but overall, it's very hard for me to sit here and try to ask for people to pity me because 4 straight Eastern Conference Championships and 2 out of 4 World Titles is something that many will just never get to witness. 

Funny because I get this feeling everyone is burying the Heat going forward, but this is where the real fun starts. *James Ennis* had a great season overseas this year and I love what that kid can possibly bring to the team. We're going to have another year of first and second round picks and I'm hearing a lot of *'Bazz* talk. Would really love to pick up *Bachynski* and that 7+ feet in the 2nd round. And of course.... the opt out clauses. WHAT HAPPENS? Really looking forward to what Pat Riley has in store for my Heat going forth. With LeBron James, anything is possible. 

Worst thing about this loss and series, honestly? Witnessing D-Wade's career seemingly come to a flat line in the midst of a few games. Non-Heat fans have been riding him for a while now but those who have actually watched every regular season game know that the guy was still a middle of the pack player and at times could display past flashes of brilliance at will. In the long run, the naysayers were proven correct. Seeing the many looks on his face as he sulked on the bench/getting abused on the court straight up broke my heart. *Devastating*; like watching a close family member rot away on their death bed. *Horrifyingly Overwhelming*; like watching your best friend get jumped by 5 gang members _via satellite_ and all you can do is watch. *MORTIFYING*; like your first and only pet dog withering away day-by-day to nothingness before one night being brought backyard to the tool shed by your old man - an accompanying yelp paired with a shotgun blast. I've been a huge fan of his game since Day 1 and he was the *MAN* in Miami sports for the longest, over taking Dan Marino in my honest opinion and quite frankly becoming Miami sports' greatest athlete ever. I really do want to see Wade make the right choice this off season. Take a pay cut and perhaps come off the bench, something I've been clamoring for for quite a while now anyway, and to work on his game to better suit his degenerating days. I truly believe that Wade will be back with a vengeance next season; one way or another. 

Also sucked to see Spo finally change things up a bit and *in typical Spo fashion..* too little too late; stubborn as always. FINALLY benching Mario, who actually _sort of responded to which. Surprise surprise what benching a guy can do to one's psyche_ Then, in the most Spoey of all Spo moves?... going to *Beaz* once we're down 20. Poor dude was thrust in to the fire when he should have probably actually been to the one to get those Rashard minutes earlier in the post season. Major props to Lewis for his major contributions though, as they were many and he played his ass off. Haslem was a _warrior _, even when Duncan was paddy whacking his ass with smooth ease on the block. Really would have loved to see what Greg Oden coulda contributed with his OLD YOUNG AYSE as well. Talk about a waste.

*BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT. ALL THAT MATTERS IS:* These next few days and weeks leading up to the *NBA DRAFT* belong to the *Spurs*. So for now, it's nothing but respect and kudos to you boys and enjoy this thing. It's been quite a while -- In Spurs time that is. For such a storied and great franchise like San An? Seven years without a World Title is _too long_! The Mountain Top is once again ya'lls and ya'lls _ALONE_.










Welcome to the big time, youngsta.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck yeah, really enjoyed the game and Finals overall, there's nothing like watching annihilation of the Heat. Leonard the MVP, gods are good today. The Spurs are just TOO DAMN GOOD, just look at their track record after Game 6 with the Mavs, it's :mark:worthy. They're not just defeating their opponents, they're CRUSHING everyone. That's supreme basketball right there, in every sense of the word. There was a tactical "revolution" in football in 1970s when the Dutch invented the so called "total football", something like that happened with the Spurs this season, their ball movement and positioning are something else, so quick and organic.

As for LeBron, he deserves criticism. Sure, the numbers are good, but it doesn't mean jackass shit if you're not an inspirational team leader. He's supposed to be this third coming of Christ, why can't he lead his team in the true meaning of the word?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dope


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao


----------

